# Louis Vuitton MultiPochette aka Scam Bag



## EmmJay

Hi everyone! It appears the previous thread was inadvertently merged with the Louis Vuitton Authenticate thread. Let’s pick up where we left off with this last message from @V_vee 

Authenticate This LOUIS VUITTON - READ 1ST POST BEFORE POSTING!


----------



## EmmJay

I no longer see it on the US LV website.


----------



## AmberLux

Thanks @EmmJay !! I have been loving this forum! Happy that it is being continued!


----------



## Joeli7

EmmJay said:


> I no longer see it on the US LV website.


I'm seeing the blue extra strap on the Swedish website but no multi pochette yet. I dont even want it but somehow I'm caught up in the frenzy...


----------



## EmmJay

The bag has been removed from the US website.


----------



## katandkay

Still showing up for me.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

If you search for the bag it’s there.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

@katandkay Funny, you showed the pink strap and I the green. 

(Still can’t quote)


----------



## VirginiaLV

katandkay said:


> Still showing up for me.[/QUOTE
> Wow! They increased the price already.


----------



## EmmJay

@Johnpauliegal @katandkay It’s not working for me. What are you entering in the search field?


----------



## katandkay

Just multi pochette and the picture shows up.  I click on the picture


----------



## waixoxo

It now costs £120 more (£50 previously) compared to buying each item separately. Is it still worth it hmm.


----------



## Pink Tulips

I clicked on "new this season" and women....scrolled down and the MP shows up for me.   By the way..thank you @EmmJay  for all your help with this fun little bag.  You are always so helpful with all LV info and kind.  Between you and @Johnpauliegal I love scrolling through to see how helpful you both are ALL the time.   You might have encouraged me once or twice to purchase something I just didn't realize I needed.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Someone in the original thread asked to see photos of the denim RCP on a bag. I’ve only taken one photo but I’ll try it on other bags in the next few days. I don’t remember who asked, but here you go:


----------



## AmberLux

Tige said:


> I clicked on "new this season" and women....scrolled down and the MP shows up for me.   By the way..thank you @EmmJay  for all your help with this fun little bag.  You are always so helpful with all LV info and kind.  Between you and @Johnpauliegal I love scrolling through to see how helpful you both are ALL the time.   You might have encouraged me once or twice to purchase something I just didn't realize I needed.



I second this!!


----------



## EmmJay

@Johnpauliegal @katandkay It wasn’t working for me because I was in the Europe/Deutschland website. Lol Don’t judge me!!


----------



## luvbags29

I just found out that I’m going to be getting this bag on Saturday and at the original price 
Can’t wait for this beautiful green color!!


----------



## EmmJay

Tige said:


> I clicked on "new this season" and women....scrolled down and the MP shows up for me.   By the way..thank you @EmmJay  for all your help with this fun little bag.  You are always so helpful with all LV info and kind.  Between you and @Johnpauliegal I love scrolling through to see how helpful you both are ALL the time.   You might have encouraged me once or twice to purchase something I just didn't realize I needed.


Thank you! I enjoy helping people. Also, I am a great handbag enabler. Ask @katandkay 

I know this bag doesn’t appeal to a lot of people but it’s so fun finding new ways to wear it. I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## gagabag

I am a bit miffed about the mucked up thread merging.
I like going back to emmjay’s and others mod pics in the orig thread for inspiration..


----------



## Johnpauliegal

@Tige aww sweetheart that was so sweet of you to say. 

( sorry I still can’t quote)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

@AmberLux  aww sweetheart thank you too 

(Sorry can’t quote)


----------



## EmmJay

@Johnpauliegal to quote, select +quote, scroll down and look under post reply and click insert quotes.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

@EmmJay 
Sweetheart I hit quote. (As you can see in the image) however on the bottom it doesn’t give me the option



It worked this morning, then stopped,


----------



## EmmJay

Anna Sui for Target lace shift mini and MP pictured with and without the vachetta on the pochettes. Scamming never looked so good.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> @EmmJay
> Sweetheart I hit quote. (As you can see in the image) however on the bottom it doesn’t give me the option
> 
> View attachment 4550659
> 
> It worked this morning, then stopped,



Oh no! Clear your browser, log out, log back in. That should fix it.


----------



## onlyk

I thought was $1500ish before, was it?


----------



## Hatfield1313

$1550 before.


----------



## onlyk

Hatfield1313 said:


> $1550 before.


Well, LV raise prices like Chanel now, ha

Not going to buy it anyway, stick with my favorites and speedys and neverfulls and felicies and wocs and .... a lot better buy even pays $2,000 for a limited edition Neverfull than a $1640 whoknowswhat flaps

and saved money from the whoknowwhat flap for the upcoming backpack!


----------



## katandkay

EmmJay said:


> @Johnpauliegal @katandkay It wasn’t working for me because I was in the Europe/Deutschland website. Lol Don’t judge me!!


Hahaha.  You were trying to scope out the strap huh?


----------



## katandkay

EmmJay said:


> Anna Sui for Target lace shift mini and MP worn with and without showing the vachetta on the pochettes. Scamming never looked so good.
> View attachment 4550660
> View attachment 4550661
> View attachment 4550662


My girl is hot!!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

(Tried everything, still no quote option. I give up So annoying)!

On a happier note @EmmJay as lovely as ever.


----------



## katandkay

Just hit reply under the person's quote you want and it should work


----------



## Pink Tulips

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! I enjoy helping people. Also, I am a great handbag enabler. Ask @katandkay
> 
> Your pics are great and now I need step up my leg workouts.  My goodness!  You are rocking that dress!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katandkay said:


> Just hit reply under the person's quote you want and it should work


Omg it worked. Thank you my dear. 

Wow. So much easier now.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Looks like I’m getting my preorder   I got an email from LV that I can pick up my MP.    And here I thought I was done buying LV.  I guess my strap will be coming in too.


----------



## bbkctpf

Hatfield1313 said:


> Someone in the original thread asked to see photos of the denim RCP on a bag. I’ve only taken one photo but I’ll try it on other bags in the next few days. I don’t remember who asked, but here you go:



Thanks! It's so cute!


----------



## jbags07

AmberLux said:


> Thanks @EmmJay !! I have been loving this forum! Happy that it is being continued!


Ditto! Enjoying this thread!   Seeing all the modshots has prompted me to purchase 3 additional LV straps for my MP


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> Ditto! Enjoying this thread!   Seeing all the modshots has prompted me to purchase 3 additional LV straps for my MP


What straps did you get?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> Ditto! Enjoying this thread!   Seeing all the modshots has prompted me to purchase 3 additional LV straps for my MP


I plan on using my monogram strap along with the Kaki/rose one I ordered besides the Kaki one that came with it.


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> What straps did you get?


I bought the XL mono/black strap new from the LV website...and i bought a mono one from Fashionphile, not sure which bag it went with, also a Felicie chain strap, plus i forgot i also ordered another that is on its way, a vachetta shoulder strap   Pix below....@emmjay’s mod shots inspired me   Plus i want to get the khaki/rose strap but have not found it on the website to order


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I plan on using my monogram strap along with the Kaki/rose one I ordered besides the Kaki one that came with it.


Can the khaki rose one be ordered right now? I have not found it on the site.  That gives u 3vstraps, which is perfect versatility. I went overboard lol


----------



## amrx87

Why do you guys call it the scam bag?


----------



## onlyk

amrx87 said:


> Why do you guys call it the scam bag?


I saw others call it scam bag I thought it was what's it called?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> Can the khaki rose one be ordered right now? I have not found it on the site.  That gives u 3vstraps, which is perfect versatility. I went overboard lol


I haven’t seen it on the site yet. I preordered it. Should probably get it next week.


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> What straps did you get?


The mono metis strap has an issue with that fleur not being centered all the way up on one side...its off center toward the top for a few of the fleurs...is this worrisome in terms of authenticity? Or does this happen simetimes with quality control?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> The mono metis strap has an issue with that fleur not being centered all the way up on one side...its off center toward the top for a few of the fleurs...is this worrisome in terms of authenticity? Or does this happen simetimes with quality control?


I don’t have the Metis strap; although others do. Maybe someone can jump in and help you out with this question.


----------



## luvspurses

can someone please post the item numbers for the 2 straps that we can order for the scam bag. i am thinking about the khaki rose one : )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

luvspurses said:


> can someone please post the item numbers for the 2 straps that we can order for the scam bag. i am thinking about the khaki rose one : )


Here’s a snapshot courtesy foxyLV


	

		
			
		

		
	
The item numbers are on the bottom.


----------



## EmmJay

Here are the straps.


----------



## luvspurses

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s a snapshot courtesy foxyLV
> View attachment 4550734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item numbers are on the bottom.


thank you so much : ) : ) : )  i seriously wish they were not so expensive. ugh.


----------



## luvspurses

EmmJay said:


> Here are the straps.
> View attachment 4550735


thank you : ) : ) : )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

luvspurses said:


> thank you so much : ) : ) : )  i seriously wish they were not so expensive. ugh.


I know. Never in my right mind thought I could spend that much for a handbag strap.


----------



## Postyco

amrx87 said:


> Why do you guys call it the scam bag?


Because charging that much for that bag is a scam.


----------



## Meesh202

I saw that too. I was like Um negative. Too much!


----------



## onlyk

Meesh202 said:


> I saw that too. I was like Um negative. Too much!


after paying the high tax where I'm at, ending up better off buying a Chanel WOC, I feel like LV canvas bag better to stay under $1,500, Chanel I can go to $3,000, nearly $2,000 for the weird looking dangling bags, I would rather buy Chanel or wait to buy the new Palm Spring backpack they have proven kept value better.


----------



## mego4239




----------



## EmmJay

The pink and green strap is available.


----------



## EmmJay

The blue strap has no vachetta. Perfect for those who are intimidated by vachetta.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> The pink and green strap is available.
> View attachment 4550755


Thank you. I think this strap looks a lot prettier than the original photos which were circulating.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> The pink and green strap is available.
> View attachment 4550755


Thank u


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! I enjoy helping people. Also, I am a great handbag enabler. Ask @katandkay
> 
> I know this bag doesn’t appeal to a lot of people but it’s so fun finding new ways to wear it. I enjoy it a lot.


@EmmJay I wish I were as creative as you. Alas, I'm not


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> The pink and green strap is available.
> View attachment 4550755


How do you all think this khaki/rose strap will go with the Azur print? Like with the Speedy etc....


----------



## EmmJay

katandkay said:


> My girl is hot!!!!!






Johnpauliegal said:


> (Tried everything, still no quote option. I give up So annoying)!
> 
> On a happier note @EmmJay as lovely as ever.




Thank you lovelies!!


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> Anna Sui for Target lace shift mini and MP pictured with and without the vachetta on the pochettes. Scamming never looked so good.
> View attachment 4550660
> View attachment 4550661
> View attachment 4550662


Gorgeous as always!! 
Scam or not I am lovinggg It too!!


----------



## EmmJay

@Tige Thank you!!


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> The blue strap has no vachetta. Perfect for those who are intimidated by vachetta.
> View attachment 4550759


That blue ! I love how striking it looks in the pics.


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> How do you all think this khaki/rose strap will go with the Azur print? Like with the Speedy etc....



I think it will contrast well. I only have one Azur piece, a Hawaii summer trunks mini pochette.


----------



## KandyKane

Hmm the bag went up on the Australian site last night with no stock available 
Apparently the stores only received 10 each and all going to pre-orders. I had waitlisted with Client Services instead of a store as I didn't know the difference, but I think I've missed out until next time. It went up by $130AUD here
Might just spend the $ I put aside on Chanel instead lol


----------



## Soniaa

amrx87 said:


> Why do you guys call it the scam bag?


Most of us already own the individual pieces and paid way less...and whatever difference there is in size isn't even that much to justify the hiked price...plus the straps don't even look luxury...I've seen street vendors sell similar nylon straps for 5 bucks--just shellin out more cause it says "louis vuitton" on it........


----------



## onlyk

Soniaa said:


> Most of us already own the individual pieces and paid way less...and whatever difference there is in size isn't even that much to justify the hiked price...plus the straps don't even look luxury...I've seen street vendors sell similar nylon straps for 5 bucks--just shellin out more cause it says "louis vuitton" on it........


Agree! I just watched youtube unboxing the bag videos, the strap look really like you said "street vendors selling"


----------



## lallybelle

My preorder came in today! I will pick it up Saturday as I can’t go tomorrow. 

I thought the Kaki/pink strap didn’t have Vachett a tabs in the original pics? Or I could be nuts lol. I am liking the blue strap a lot.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Price increase before official launch = verified scam


----------



## Marie1Claire

KandyKane said:


> Hmm the bag went up on the Australian site last night with no stock available
> Apparently the stores only received 10 each and all going to pre-orders. I had waitlisted with Client Services instead of a store as I didn't know the difference, but I think I've missed out until next time. It went up by $130AUD here
> Might just spend the $ I put aside on Chanel instead lol


Yes I noticed the price rise too. I'm on the waiting list so will see if they have one for me and if I get it at the price I was quoted $2240Au !


----------



## Soniaa

Well actually the price increase was already a known factor prior to launch so...

However the fact that they gave away freebies to some whilst others are expected to pay full retail price...now THAT was unfair IMO! I get that it's a marketing strategy and whatnot but, still...just wasn't cool! Is this their approach in attempts of being more exclusive!?


----------



## Soniaa

onlyk said:


> Agree! I just watched youtube unboxing the bag videos, the strap look really like you said "street vendors selling"


 
Those youtube videos especially the ones with the comparisons really affirmed my decision. I love pochettes and advocate for em all the time and always said "you can never have enough pochettes" but with this scam bag--all I saw was progression in price point and regression in design.


----------



## vargagirl

Yes I rang client services today and they said no stock Aust wide if you didn’t pre order, and not likely to restock until December! Devastating!


----------



## Soniaa

But if they ever decide to make it in ebene (which I've seen *fake* pics of on instagram)....then I might have to bite the bullet and eat my words  and who knows..by then it might round up to $1800


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The CA sent me a message asking if  I wanted the bag with the pink strap since I already have the Kaki strap.  I didn’t answer her since I was asleep.   If it’s not too late I’m wondering if I should go for it.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> The CA sent me a message asking if  I wanted the bag with the pink strap since I already have the Kaki strap.  I didn’t answer her since I was asleep.   If it’s not too late I’m wondering if I should go for it.



That’s awesome! Well, you would have both straps and could always sell the other pieces.


----------



## Kmazz39

EmmJay said:


> The pink and green strap is available.
> View attachment 4550755


And this is why I'll be done pre-ordering, It's still available, but since my card has already been run for one I pre-ordered, I don't feel like dealing with the hassle of canceling my order and waiting for the credit back on my card. The fact they did a digital pre-launch for the multi pochette and those buyers received theirs before some people who pre-ordered through their SA is just bad business in my opinion.


----------



## katandkay

I need LV to make a Red/Cream strap!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> That’s awesome! Well, you would have both straps and could always sell the other pieces.



Than you. 
Yes I was thinking about getting the pink strap; hope it’s not too late. I don’t think she’s up at 4am to ask.  

Probably keep the bags since I wouldn’t know where to sell since I’m not into social media and don’t want to get accused with selling a knock-off. (Don’t trust buyers out there. You wouldn’t believe the stuff I’ve read in the eBay forums!)

I rather have peace of mind than to deal with it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katandkay said:


> I need LV to make a Red/Cream strap!


Now that’s what I’m talking about.   Love that color combo.


----------



## Pink Tulips

@Johnpauliegal....I have the pink strap and it is really pretty.  I know some are worried about color transfer but I am not at all.  It's a soft rose pink and quite pretty.   I plan to use my Felicie chain strap on the smaller pochette.   Has  your  SB arrived yet?  I really love mine and get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## chanelitup

I thought the bag would be available for purchase today online- an lv customer service said that on the phone, now I look and its not available, is it available in stores? I live in nyc


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Johnpauliegal said:


> Than you.
> Yes I was thinking about getting the pink strap; hope it’s not too late. I don’t think she’s up at 4am to ask.
> 
> Probably keep the bags since I wouldn’t know where to sell since I’m not into social media and don’t want to get accused with selling a knock-off. (Don’t trust buyers out there. You wouldn’t believe the stuff I’ve read in the eBay forums!)
> 
> I rather have peace of mind than to deal with it.


$1550 for a strap?  I only sell to sites like Fashionphile etc. Yeah, you may take a loss, but dealing with the buyer is their problem, not yours.  The buyer horror stories are something else.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Tige said:


> @Johnpauliegal....I have the pink strap and it is really pretty.  I know some are worried about color transfer but I am not at all.  It's a soft rose pink and quite pretty.   I plan to use my Felicie chain strap on the smaller pochette.   Has  your  SB arrived yet?  I really love mine and get a lot of use out of it.



Thank you for this info. When I got offered the pink strap (oh btw would probably have to wait until 10am EST to contact her), I thought about it because it would be another strap for my bag and I could possibly use it on my PA DA, thinking it would be a nice color combo and even try it on my Favorite MM mono (I think pink would look good with a mono print bag); however I was thinking it would get dirty. So I said to myself, how many times would I use it, considering I have a variety of bag choices, so it shouldn’t be an issue. 

Thank you. As a mentioned also to @EmmJay, I think I will go for it; unless it’s too late. I won’t know until a couple hours from now since it’s real early where she is. 

Glad you are enjoying your new bag.


----------



## EmmJay

I resell locally so I can net the entire amount. I’ve never had an issue. To ensure safety, I meet in the lobby of the bank. Cash and carry!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ChampagneandChakras said:


> $1550 for a strap?  I only sell to sites like Fashionphile etc. Yeah, you may take a loss, but dealing with the buyer is their problem, not yours.  The buyer horror stories are something else.


Bringing me to reality @ChampagneandChakras   ?????


Note to myself! Wake up!!  $1550 for a strap! 

Ok this is what I’m going to do. I’m going to stay with the Kaki strap which I love. The moment I know my bag is on its way to me, I am going to box up the one I just received which is still in the box and send it back.

I rather do it this way so the CA who has been really nice and helpful, gets her little commission.

I edited my post


----------



## purplelettuce

EmmJay said:


> That’s awesome! Well, you would have both straps and could always sell the other pieces.


@EmmJay Would it be possible for you too post the like 5 pictures of the different straps I saw it in the previous thread but now I can’t see it for reference . I needed to see the straps you changed it too and their descriptions if not I totally understand


----------



## EmmJay

purplelettuce said:


> @EmmJay Would it be possible for you too post the like 5 pictures of the different straps I saw it in the previous thread but now I can’t see it for reference . I needed to see the straps you changed it too and their descriptions if not I totally understand



Here you go! Please let me know if you want to see other pics from the previous thread.


----------



## chanelitup

does anyone know if this bag will be available in stores today or is it completely sold out?


----------



## bbkctpf

Johnpauliegal said:


> Than you.
> Yes I was thinking about getting the pink strap; hope it’s not too late. I don’t think she’s up at 4am to ask.
> 
> Probably keep the bags since I wouldn’t know where to sell since I’m not into social media and don’t want to get accused with selling a knock-off. (Don’t trust buyers out there. You wouldn’t believe the stuff I’ve read in the eBay forums!)
> 
> I rather have peace of mind than to deal with it.



Are we allowed to set up a buy/sell thread?  I would totally buy from you btw


----------



## EmmJay

bbkctpf said:


> Are we allowed to set up a buy/sell thread?  I would totally buy from you btw



Selling is not permitted.


----------



## EmmJay

chanelitup said:


> does anyone know if this bag will be available in stores today or is it completely sold out?



All of my CAs received inventory for pre-orders only. They do not have any inventory to sell.


----------



## katandkay

EmmJay said:


> Selling is not permitted.


It should be though, just my cheap three cents.


Johnpauliegal said:


> Now that’s what I’m talking about.   Love that color combo.


Yes.  It's my sorority colors and as much as I like the Kaki/Rose strap,  I'd never hear the end of it if one of my sorors catch me wearing this!


----------



## EmmJay

katandkay said:


> It should be though, just my cheap three cents.
> I agree.
> 
> Yes.  It's my sorority colors and as much as I like the Kaki/Rose strap,  I'd never hear the end of it if one of my sorors catch me wearing this!


Don’t let the sorors catch you! Lol


----------



## Joeli7

chanelitup said:


> does anyone know if this bag will be available in stores today or is it completely sold out?


Emmjay mentioned that any stock that's showing as available in stores is earmarked for preorders. I went to the Australia site and did find in store and could see that there's a few European locations that should have it but the corresponding country websites dont list the multi pochette at all. So it's probably heavily oversubscribed at this point.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> How do you all think this khaki/rose strap will go with the Azur print? Like with the Speedy etc....


I think it would great. Would love to see the contrast. I haven’t received my strap yet; probably next week but I could try it with my PA DA. 

Oh no, come to think of it, I don’t believe I received an email from LV that my strap was ready. I can’t contact the CA who ordered it because it’s too early where she is right now. 

Darn. I could’ve ordered last night when it was available. I hope I get it.


----------



## amstevens714

EmmJay said:


> Here you go! Please let me know if you want to see other pics from the previous thread.
> View attachment 4550990
> View attachment 4550991
> View attachment 4550992
> View attachment 4550993
> View attachment 4550994
> View attachment 4550995
> View attachment 4550997
> View attachment 4550998
> View attachment 4550999
> View attachment 4551000



Hey - awesome photos, thank you for sharing. How did you put your tp26 on a strap? Or is it a different bag? Love them all!


----------



## amstevens714

Johnpauliegal said:


> I think it would great. Would love to see the contrast. I haven’t received my strap yet; probably next week but I could try it with my PA DA.
> 
> Oh no, come to think of it, I don’t believe I received an email from LV that my strap was ready. I can’t contact the CA who ordered it because it’s too early where she is right now.
> 
> Darn. I could’ve ordered last night when it was available. I hope I get it.



How did you buy the strap separately? I can’t seem to find it in the website. Mind sharing ?


----------



## Starbux32

katandkay said:


> It should be though, just my cheap three cents.
> 
> Yes.  It's my sorority colors and as much as I like the Kaki/Rose strap,  I'd never hear the end of it if one of my sorors catch me wearing this!


Lol, I had a feeling that's why you wanted that particular combination of colors, very nice. The pink and green are my sorority colors so I totally understand


----------



## Johnpauliegal

amstevens714 said:


> How did you buy the strap separately? I can’t seem to find it in the website. Mind sharing ?



I ordered the Kaki/rose strap. 

Both the blue and kaki straps are out there. Last night the Kaki was available, not the blue. However, both now show call for availability. 

Here is the link. 
https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bandouliere-nvprod1770394v#J02472


----------



## luvspurses

Johnpauliegal said:


> I ordered the Kaki/rose strap.
> 
> Both the blue and kaki straps are out there. Last night the Kaki was available, not the blue. However, both now show call for availability.
> 
> Here is the link.
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bandouliere-nvprod1770394v#J02472


i keep missing the strap. oh well, i still have issues with the price for the canvas strap but i know if it pops up i will buy it lol : ) congrats on getting one!


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Johnpauliegal said:


> Bringing me to reality @ChampagneandChakras   ?????
> 
> 
> Note to myself! Wake up!!  $1550 for a strap!
> 
> Ok this is what I’m going to do. I’m going to stay with the Kaki strap which I love. The moment I know my bag is on its way to me, I am going to box up the one I just received which is still in the box and send it back.
> 
> I rather do it this way so the CA who has been really nice and helpful, gets her little commission.
> 
> I edited my post


Unless  you REALLY want another whole set. I saw your DIY one last month and I thought it looked awesome


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

luvspurses said:


> i keep missing the strap. oh well, i still have issues with the price for the canvas strap but i know if it pops up i will buy it lol : ) congrats on getting one!


Me too.


----------



## Emsidee

So here in Europe they finally added the multi-pochette to the site,  not for the €1180 it was priced at originally but at €1250, and it is sold out. Orders were already closed over a week ago so I was unable to buy it at the original price for my sister. I’m pretty annoyed by this, adjusting the price while closing the orders seems a bit odd to me..


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I think it would great. Would love to see the contrast. I haven’t received my strap yet; probably next week but I could try it with my PA DA.
> 
> Oh no, come to think of it, I don’t believe I received an email from LV that my strap was ready. I can’t contact the CA who ordered it because it’s too early where she is right now.
> 
> Darn. I could’ve ordered last night when it was available. I hope I get it.


Since i seem to be in manic strap mode, i actually ordered it last night   Then had buyers remorse...it is very pretty, but i would love to be able to buy the pink strap instead!  Hate that it won’t ever be made available for sale....debating whether or not to keep it when it arrives....


----------



## EmmJay

If you really want the pink strap, check resell sites and the Facebook groups, although the price may be at a premium. Good luck!


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> If you really want the pink strap, check resell sites and the Facebook groups, although the price may be at a premium. Good luck!


Since the MP model seems to be making appearances in some of the upcoming special edition collections like monogram check , denim etc , fingers crossed we get more strap options as well!


----------



## EmmJay

V_vee said:


> Since the MP model seems to be making appearances in some of the upcoming special edition collections like monogram check , denim etc , fingers crossed we get more strap options as well!


The good thing about the MP, you can use any strap with it although most straps do not have the d ring for the RCP. It’s so versatile. I love it.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> If you really want the pink strap, check resell sites and the Facebook groups, although the price may be at a premium. Good luck!


Thank u, i will be stalking for it


----------



## Hatfield1313

jbags07 said:


> Thank u, i will be stalking for it


I found one by stalking eBay and Poshmark. Found it on Posh. That was before the price increase so the strap itself was a reasonable price. I was literally checking once an hour when I found it. Good luck.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> Since i seem to be in manic strap mode, i actually ordered it last night   Then had buyers remorse...it is very pretty, but i would love to be able to buy the pink strap instead!  Hate that it won’t ever be made available for sale....debating whether or not to keep it when it arrives....



Lol. I do the same thing. 
Looking at the new stock photos it looks beautiful. I can’t wait to see it IRL. Still awaiting the word if my strap came in.


----------



## jbags07

Hatfield1313 said:


> I found one by stalking eBay and Poshmark. Found it on Posh. That was before the price increase so the strap itself was a reasonable price. I was literally checking once an hour when I found it. Good luck.


Oh wow! You already found one!  Ok, let the stalking begin....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hatfield1313 said:


> I found one by stalking eBay and Poshmark. Found it on Posh. That was before the price increase so the strap itself was a reasonable price. I was literally checking once an hour when I found it. Good luck.



Was it a reasonable price on Poshmark?  It won’t let me do a search unless I register.


----------



## EmmJay

@jbags07 To ensure you are buying a genuine LV item. I encourage you to get any item you purchase authenticated. There are a lot of replicas of this bag, as are many LVs.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Are pre-orders charged to your credit card in advance? The reason I ask is I was under the impression I was pre-ordering thru my SIL's CA while she was in Vegas, but my card was never charged. Wonder what my chances will be of getting one now.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Johnpauliegal said:


> Was it a reasonable price on Poshmark?  It won’t let me do a search unless I register.


It was $600 and the other two straps online are $495, so I considered it reasonable.


----------



## AmberLux

Why am I stalking the multi pochette even though I already have the bag??  The LV addiction is too real! lol


----------



## Hatfield1313

AmberLux said:


> Why am I stalking the multi pochette even though I already have the bag??  The LV addiction is too real! lol


I’m still stalking it and I don’t even want it anymore!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hatfield1313 said:


> It was $600 and the other two straps online are $495, so I considered it reasonable.


Yes I would consider that reasonable also.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I haven’t seen any MPs on fashionphile yet. There are a couple on eBay. One sold for $2,450.


----------



## AmberLux

Hatfield1313 said:


> I’m still stalking it and I don’t even want it anymore!



 That's hilarious!! I guess it's just in our LV DNA! haha!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AmberLux said:


> Why am I stalking the multi pochette even though I already have the bag??  The LV addiction is too real! lol



We’re stalking it so other members can try getting it.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Purse-o-holic said:


> Are pre-orders charged to your credit card in advance? The reason I ask is I was under the impression I was pre-ordering thru my SIL's CA while she was in Vegas, but my card was never charged. Wonder what my chances will be of getting one now.



Well, I found out the answer to my question...kinda sorta. I just received an email receipt for my MP. I'm excited that I got  my hands on one and it'll be on it's way to me but I'm a bit disappointed I didnt get it at the original price since I thought I preordered it.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> @jbags07 To ensure you are buying a genuine LV item. I encourage you to get any item you purchase authenticated. There are a lot of replicas of this bag, as are many LVs.


Even straps? Hmmm. I bought a strap that has the fleurs a bit off center....i will post today on tge authenticate thread to be sure its authentic...thank u for the heads up


----------



## jbags07

Hatfield1313 said:


> It was $600 and the other two straps online are $495, so I considered it reasonable.


Oh wow! Thats not bad at all!  Great score


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> Even straps? Hmmm. I bought a strap that has the fleurs a bit off center....i will post today on tge authenticate thread to be sure its authentic...thank u for the heads up


There were replicas of the Giant and the MP before they were released. It is a best practice to *always* authenticate.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purse-o-holic said:


> Well, I found out the answer to my question...kinda sorta. I just received an email receipt for my MP. I'm excited that  got my hands on one and it's coming but I'm a bit disappointed I didnt get it at the original price since I thought I preordered it.



I preordered through Bloomingdale’s and they charged my B card right away. So I’m getting it for the old price.

Sorry you couldn’t get an answer from others here and sorry you are being charged the new price. And yes you are right, I also believe you should’ve gotten it at the old price. 

However, I’m glad you are getting one.


----------



## V_vee

Johnpauliegal said:


> I haven’t seen any MPs on fashionphile yet. There are a couple on eBay. One sold for $2,450.


Probably because of their $1400 quote


----------



## AmberLux

Johnpauliegal said:


> We’re stalking it so other members can try getting it.


Soooo true! Stalking with a purpose!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

V_vee said:


> Probably because of their $1400 quote



You are so bad.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Johnpauliegal said:


> I preordered through Bloomingdale’s and they charged my B card right away. So I’m getting it for the old price.
> 
> Sorry you couldn’t get an answer from others here and sorry you are being charged the new price. And yes you are right, I also believe you should’ve gotten it at the old price.
> 
> However, I’m glad you are getting one.



Thanks for your reply!! Soooo....I just received another email receipt from LV. This time they refunded the $1640 and recharged me at $1550! This made my day!! Can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## HTOWNE

Johnpauliegal said:


> I haven’t seen any MPs on fashionphile yet. There are a couple on eBay. One sold for $2,450.


The one on Ebay did not sell for $2450.  This seller does this all the time.  She buys it herself and then cancels to drive up the price.  You will see her relist her items all the time.  Also, when you look up sold items, the price is not always the same.  When I sell an item at $4000 or best offer and I accept a lower price, the sold price shows as $4000.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purse-o-holic said:


> Thanks for your reply!! Soooo....I just received another email receipt from LV. This time they refunded the $1640 and recharged me at $1550! This made my day!! Can't wait to receive it!!



OMG!!!   That’s wonderful!!  So happy to hear that!!!


----------



## AmberLux

Purse-o-holic said:


> Thanks for your reply!! Soooo....I just received another email receipt from LV. This time they refunded the $1640 and recharged me at $1550! This made my day!! Can't wait to receive it!!



Yayyyy! Happy endings are the best endings! Enjoy your wonderful new bag!!


----------



## HTOWNE

V_vee said:


> Probably because of their $1400 quote


Yes, FP is offering a lower price.  I think they learned their lesson on Giant, where they overpaid.

They know there will be plenty out there.  LV heavily marketed this with celebrities.  That is the first sign of production numbers.  You didnt see marketing on the Giant or Jungle like this. 

I preordered 3 of each color, expecting to give as gifts, and all 6 came in.  I decided not to get them as I had already bought and returned 2 a couple of weeks ago.  There will be pieces out there.  You may have to be patient, but they want more out for the holidays.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HTOWNE said:


> The one on Ebay did not sell for $2450.  This seller does this all the time.  She buys it herself and then cancels to drive up the price.  You will see her relist her items all the time.  Also, when you look up sold items, the price is not always the same.  When I sell an item at $4000 or best offer and I accept a lower price, the sold price shows as $4000.



Yes I noticed that about best offers that’s why I only listed the one for $2450. But that’s crazy about this seller. I know if they bought it they would have to pay ebays 10% commission which I think is crazy. Never new they could cancel after that. 

If this happens, wouldn’t it show that they have all these cancellations in their profile? Or whatever it’s called. Doesn’t eBay check on these sellers and stop them from selling?  This seller has over 3k feedback at 100% and has been a mender for 11 years, so it’s not like they keep on changing their user name so they wouldn’t get caught.


----------



## katandkay

Starbux32 said:


> Lol, I had a feeling that's why you wanted that particular combination of colors, very nice. The pink and green are my sorority colors so I totally understand


I saw the kaki/rose strap in person and it's quite striking!  
I've been loving the Kaki color lately and I'm always conscious to never pair it with pink!


----------



## HTOWNE

HTOWNE said:


> Yes, FP is offering a lower price.  I think they learned their lesson on Giant, where they overpaid.
> 
> They know there will be plenty out there.  LV heavily marketed this with celebrities.  That is the first sign of production numbers.  You didnt see marketing on the Giant or Jungle like this.
> 
> I preordered 3 of each color, expecting to give as gifts, and all 6 came in.  I decided not to get them as I had already bought and returned 2 a couple of weeks ago.  I just don't like it and am so over all the hype.  There will be pieces out there.  You may have to be patient, but they want more out for the holidays.


----------



## HTOWNE

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes I noticed that about best offers that’s why I only listed the one for $2450. But that’s crazy about this seller. I know if they bought it they would have to pay ebays 10% commission which I think is crazy. Never new they could cancel after that.
> 
> If this happens, wouldn’t it show that they have all these cancellations in their profile? Or whatever it’s called. Doesn’t eBay check on these sellers and stop them from selling?  This seller has over 3k feedback at 100% and has been a mender for 11 years, so it’s not like they keep on changing their user name so they wouldn’t get caught.


It is crazy.  When you cancel, Ebay refunds the entire fee.  Also, what you can do when it is a best offer is offer a $1.00 and then accept the price.  It would be a $0.10 commission, so then you just don't cancel and you eat the $0.10, which is no big deal.

You have to be careful about the sold price shown.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HTOWNE said:


> Yes,  FP is offering a lower price. I think they learned their lesson on Giant, where they overpaid.
> 
> They know there will be plenty out there. LV heavily marketed this with celebrities. That is the first sign of production numbers. You didnt see marketing on the Giant or Jungle like this.
> 
> I preordered 3 of each color, expecting to give as gifts, and all 6 came in. I decided not to get them as I had already bought and returned 2 a couple of weeks ago. I just don't like it and am so over all the hype. There will be pieces out there. You may have to be patient, but they want more out for the holidays.



Holy freakin smokes!!!! You ordered 6!!!
They allowed that????   
Am I on your gift list!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HTOWNE said:


> It is crazy.  When you cancel, Ebay refunds the entire fee.  Also, what you can do when it is a best offer is offer a $1.00 and then accept the price.  It would be a $0.10 commission, so then you just don't cancel and you eat the $0.10, which is no big deal.
> 
> You have to be careful about the sold price shown.



Better be accepting the price from someone you know. 

Seriously. I didn’t know that.


----------



## EmmJay

On lv_tyfanni_sf IG stories. Hope some of these belong to you all.


----------



## lallybelle

Purse-o-holic said:


> Are pre-orders charged to your credit card in advance? The reason I ask is I was under the impression I was pre-ordering thru my SIL's CA while she was in Vegas, but my card was never charged. Wonder what my chances will be of getting one now.



Not sure about stand-alone stores but my NM CA did not charge my card. It came into store yesterday and she will put through today.


----------



## bubablu

Soniaa, lol : )


----------



## HTOWNE

Johnpauliegal said:


> Holy freakin smokes!!!! You ordered 6!!!
> They allowed that????
> Am I on your gift list!


I have been a VIC for almost 25 years, so I had no problem ordering 6.  I didnt feel bad telling them I changed my mind because I knew someone would want them.

Usually it is a limit of 2 of each.  I was getting 3 of each.  I have ordered more than 2 of the same piece in the past with no problem.

However, there is a new policy going into effect in the US, similar to Europe, limiting the amount of pieces you can buy in a period.  Not as strict, but they are really going after resellers so they will have to use friends and family to get pieces over the threshold allowed.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HTOWNE said:


> I have been a VIC for almost 25 years, so I had no problem ordering 6.  I didnt feel bad telling them I changed my mind because I knew someone would want them.
> 
> Usually it is a limit of 2 of each.  I was getting 3 of each.  I have ordered more than 2 of the same piece in the past with no problem.
> 
> However, there is a new policy going into effect in the US, similar to Europe, limiting the amount of pieces you can buy in a period.  Not as strict, but they are really going after resellers so they will have to use friends and family to get pieces over the threshold allowed.


My apologies. 

Yes, LV most definitely would be happy with the returns because they were probably out the door the moment they received them. 

When I heard that on another thread, about purchasing limited quantities during a certain period, I thought that was ludicrous. I purchased 50 LV items in a 13-month period (not including the 2 MPs, South Bank, and MP Strap). 
Got hooked on the brand. And I have every single item I purchased. Don’t like selling anything, even if I have doubles of some small SLGs. 

Sheesh I can’t even stay on ban island. LV would be doing me a favor if they banned me.


----------



## HTOWNE

Johnpauliegal said:


> My apologies.
> 
> Yes, LV most definitely would be happy with the returns because they were probably out the door the moment they received them.
> 
> When I heard that on another thread, about purchasing limited quantities during a certain period, I thought that was ludicrous. I purchased 50 LV items in a 13-month period (not including the 2 MPs, South Bank, and MP Strap).
> Got hooked on the brand. And I have every single item I purchased. Don’t like selling anything, even if I have doubles of some small SLGs.
> 
> Sheesh I can’t even stay on ban island. LV would be doing me a favor if they banned me.


No apology needed.  You sound just like me!  I am a crazy LV addict and easily order  50-80 plus pieces a year.  I hate the thought of selling.  I have never been on ban island, but it appears with all the new LV policies, they may help me!  I think the order broker is stupid.  I think the open stock is a great idea, BUT not when you do not have sufficient product like with the Jungle.  The Christmas animation is being done the same way so there will probably be alot of disappointed people during the holidays unless they produce a sufficient amount.


----------



## rumdrop

Since today is the launch date, I had thought that they would have some available for purchase on their website today. I just learned that they won't be replenishing for a while now, along with the additional straps~!!


----------



## Soniaa

bubablu said:


> Soniaa, lol : )


Lol I know I made no sense  but in my defense I was just thinking out loud way past my bedtime tehe


----------



## excalibur

The buying limit policy, is it global? What I mean is if I’ve bought 3 items in the US the past 6 months, does that mean I won’t be able to buy items in Europe?
Thanks!




HTOWNE said:


> I have been a VIC for almost 25 years, so I had no problem ordering 6.  I didnt feel bad telling them I changed my mind because I knew someone would want them.
> 
> Usually it is a limit of 2 of each.  I was getting 3 of each.  I have ordered more than 2 of the same piece in the past with no problem.
> 
> However, there is a new policy going into effect in the US, similar to Europe, limiting the amount of pieces you can buy in a period.  Not as strict, but they are really going after resellers so they will have to use friends and family to get pieces over the threshold allowed.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Just got home from picking up my kaki/pink strap and I LOVE it! Also bought the rose Neo Noe because it looks stunning on it, but I’m second guessing that as I really wanted a Speedy B. Some modeling shots for you on various bags (I hate doing mod shots because I’m not tiny and you all make mod shots look stunning lol).


----------



## jbags07

Hatfield1313 said:


> Just got home from picking up my kaki/pink strap and I LOVE it! Also bought the rose Neo Noe because it looks stunning on it, but I’m second guessing that as I really wanted a Speedy B. Some modeling shots for you on various bags (I hate doing mod shots because I’m not tiny and you all make mod shots look stunning lol).


Ooohhhh i love it!  Thank u for posting, i don’t do mod shots either cause i am overweight....you look great , and all of your bags look wonderful    Seeing the strap on you makes me super happy i ordered it! And i think it looks amazing with the Neo Noe....i would keep it, get the Speedy B down the road....i have and love my Speedy B, and i am definitely getting the same Neo Noe, love how it looks with this strap


----------



## Elleand3

So did they end up selling the straps only? I wanted the blue strap.. I was on the list for the blue strap alone and the rose multi Pochette but it looks like they only rang me up for the multi Pochette. Anyone has info on the blue strap?


----------



## EmmJay

Just received confirmation from one of my CAs that my Bleu/Magenta strap shipped. I should get it on Tuesday. I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rumdrop said:


> Since today is the launch date, I had thought that they would have some available for purchase on their website today. I just learned that they won't be replenishing for a while now, along with the additional straps~!!


That is frustrating! I’m tired of online not having anything available. I was able to purchase the kaki/pink strap yesterday ...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hatfield1313 said:


> Just got home from picking up my kaki/pink strap and I LOVE it! Also bought the rose Neo Noe because it looks stunning on it, but I’m second guessing that as I really wanted a Speedy B. Some modeling shots for you on various bags (I hate doing mod shots because I’m not tiny and you all make mod shots look stunning lol).


Thanks so much for the visuals with the Kaki/rose strap. I am so happy I ordered it!  Oh and great choice with the rose neonoe. It looks beautiful with that strap.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

rumdrop said:


> Since today is the launch date, I had thought that they would have some available for purchase on their website today. I just learned that they won't be replenishing for a while now, along with the additional straps~!!



The same thing happened with the jungle collection. I couldn’t find anything available on launch day.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hatfield1313 said:


> Just got home from picking up my kaki/pink strap and I LOVE it! Also bought the rose Neo Noe because it looks stunning on it, but I’m second guessing that as I really wanted a Speedy B. Some modeling shots for you on various bags (I hate doing mod shots because I’m not tiny and you all make mod shots look stunning lol).


Thanks for the pics! I was able to order this strap yesterday online..


----------



## bubablu

Soniaa said:


> Lol I know I made no sense  but in my defense I was just thinking out loud way past my bedtime tehe


Ahahah


----------



## EmmJay

Hatfield1313 said:


> Just got home from picking up my kaki/pink strap and I LOVE it! Also bought the rose Neo Noe because it looks stunning on it, but I’m second guessing that as I really wanted a Speedy B. Some modeling shots for you on various bags (I hate doing mod shots because I’m not tiny and you all make mod shots look stunning lol).



Love all the pics and the strap variations. The denim RCP is so cute.


----------



## AleeLee

rumdrop said:


> Since today is the launch date, I had thought that they would have some available for purchase on their website today. I just learned that they won't be replenishing for a while now, along with the additional straps~!!


Both colours were available on the Canadian website this morning.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EmmJay said:


> Love all the pics and the strap variations. The denim RCP is so cute.


You may know the answer to this question,, sort of relates to the scam bag. I thought I read here that your SA gets alerts when you buy online. Do you know if this is true? I think they have access to your online purchases, right?


----------



## EmmJay

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You may know the answer to this question,, sort of relates to the scam bag. I thought I read here that your SA gets alerts when you buy online. Do you know if this is true? I think they have access to your online purchases, right?


I’ve never heard of alerts. A couple of weeks ago, one of my CAs provided me a link that would give her credit if I used that link to make an online purchase. The link was good for 14 days. Yes, CAs have access to all purchases.

Please let me know if I answered your question.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Thanks everyone! My pink one from Poshmark just came as well!


----------



## Starbux32

katandkay said:


> I saw the kaki/rose strap in person and it's quite striking!
> I've been loving the Kaki color lately and I'm always conscious to never pair it with pink!


Lol, I really wanted the pink and green but not for that price and I have the green strap already so it feels a bit redundant to buy something that's almost the same. I'm an artist so I wear what I want but I understand not wearing certain "colors" around sorors, some people just can't handle it and it's not that serious, it's not like wearing the actual letters of another person's organization, but to each his or her own.
My first cousin is your sorors and one of my .best friends is a lovely lady of the blue and white. I've worn everyone's colors and have seen others wear mine and we compliment each other
I was also excited when I saw some LV bags from a little while back that were blue and gold. I tend to love sorority color schemes


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hatfield1313 said:


> Thanks everyone! My pink one from Poshmark just came as well!


That’s great. Just in time for your new neonoe. Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s great. Just in time for your new neonoe. Can’t wait to see it.


It’s stunning with the pink strap!! Omg!! (Sorry for the skulls in the background, Halloween begins September 1st in our household )


----------



## Hatfield1313

OOOOMMMMGGGG


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EmmJay said:


> I’ve never heard of alerts. A couple of weeks ago, one of my CAs provided me a link that would give her credit if I used that link to make an online purchase. The link was good for 14 days. Yes, CAs have access to all purchases.
> 
> Please let me know if I answered your question.


Yes, thank you! I know I went into my account and under the styling section there were items from a person I did not know...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hatfield1313 said:


> It’s stunning with the pink strap!! Omg!! (Sorry for the skulls in the background, Halloween begins September 1st in our household )


So pretty!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

View attachment 4551283



Hatfield1313 said:


> It’s stunning with the pink strap!! Omg!! (Sorry for the skulls in the background, Halloween begins September 1st in our household )


OMG love it!   Gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hatfield1313 said:


> OOOOMMMMGGGG


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## rwilliams13

Lol happy multi pochette day !! My DIY MP - green strap from one of my camo MZ Wallace bags, got the zips etc from joanns


----------



## Hatfield1313

rwilliams13 said:


> Lol happy multi pochette day !! My DIY MP - green strap from one of my camo MZ Wallace bags, got the zips etc from joanns


Very nice!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

rwilliams13 said:


> Lol happy multi pochette day !! My DIY MP - green strap from one of my camo MZ Wallace bags, got the zips etc from joanns


You are too cute.


----------



## rwilliams13

Hatfield1313 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you


----------



## rwilliams13

Johnpauliegal said:


> You are too cute.


lol thank you


----------



## V_vee

Hatfield1313 said:


> OOOOMMMMGGGG


The combo is perfect!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

V_vee said:


> The combo is perfect!!


Thank you! Maybe I don’t need the monogram Speedy B after all lol. 

Yet...


----------



## jbags07

Hatfield1313 said:


> OOOOMMMMGGGG




Ok. Someone. PLEASE sell me your pink strap!


----------



## jbags07

Hatfield1313 said:


> It’s stunning with the pink strap!! Omg!! (Sorry for the skulls in the background, Halloween begins September 1st in our household )


Both bags look beyond amazing with your pink strap!


----------



## jbags07

rwilliams13 said:


> Lol happy multi pochette day !! My DIY MP - green strap from one of my camo MZ Wallace bags, got the zips etc from joanns


I love this!


----------



## psxgurl

Ahh!  I returned the pink strap one because I felt like it would get dirty easily, I never thought about trying to pair it with my other bags!  Darn, but I don't think I can justify buying both so I will stick with the kaki!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Is there a possibility 
That call for availability 
Will become a probability


----------



## Johnpauliegal

psxgurl said:


> Ahh!  I returned the pink strap one because I felt like it would get dirty easily, I never thought about trying to pair it with my other bags!  Darn, but I don't think I can justify buying both so I will stick with the kaki!



You bought 2 bags. 
I hear what you’re saying about keeping the Kaki and returning  the pink. I love the Kaki much better myself.


----------



## EmmJay

I don’t see a lot of MPs on EvilBay but check out the price for the straps. Whew!!


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> I don’t see a lot of MPs on EvilBay but check out the price for the straps. Whew!!
> View attachment 4551359
> View attachment 4551361


 That. Is insane.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> I don’t see a lot of MPs on EvilBay but check out the price for the straps. Whew!!
> View attachment 4551359
> View attachment 4551361


Holy guacamole!!! 
If anyone buys those straps at those prices, they must have money to throw away, either that or they need to be committed


----------



## jbags07

I just looked on insta to check out how folks are styling the MP....and this video popped ip in the MP hashtag search......you can’t see the ribbon clearly in the screenshot b/c it was a moving video, but the blue ribbon is fake for sure so i assume the MP’s and boxes etc all are....scary how these will flood the reseller market


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4551363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked on insta to check out how folks are styling the MP....and this video popped ip in the MP hashtag search......you can’t see the ribbon clearly in the screenshot b/c it was a moving video, but the blue ribbon is fake for sure so i assume the MP’s and boxes etc all are....scary how these will flood the reseller market


Omg. Are they all counterfeits???  
That’s terrible!!!


----------



## Marie1Claire

Emsidee said:


> So here in Europe they finally added the multi-pochette to the site,  not for the €1180 it was priced at originally but at €1250, and it is sold out. Orders were already closed over a week ago so I was unable to buy it at the original price for my sister. I’m pretty annoyed by this, adjusting the price while closing the orders seems a bit odd to me..


Same on the Australian site, I am on the waiting list so I will see if I get offered the original quoted price


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4551363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked on insta to check out how folks are styling the MP....and this video popped ip in the MP hashtag search......you can’t see the ribbon clearly in the screenshot b/c it was a moving video, but the blue ribbon is fake for sure so i assume the MP’s and boxes etc all are....scary how these will flood the reseller market



The Instagram handle is a clear indicator That they’re reps. This is why I stressed to get all items authenticated.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> Ok. Someone. PLEASE sell me your pink strap!


I know! I really want the pink one too!


----------



## luvspurses

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4551363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked on insta to check out how folks are styling the MP....and this video popped ip in the MP hashtag search......you can’t see the ribbon clearly in the screenshot b/c it was a moving video, but the blue ribbon is fake for sure so i assume the MP’s and boxes etc all are....scary how these will flood the reseller market


i have no words. this is unbelievable.


----------



## LemonDrop

The price increase is part of the scam.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I hate replicas that aren’t real.


----------



## EmmJay

Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.


----------



## Soniaa

Scam for the naive lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I wonder what the cost of a replacement strap would be for these bags.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388


EmmJay I am so up in the air about this bag and honestly every time I see a photo with the various ways YOU style it - I’m am thinking I may definitely need one :: You always look fabulous ::


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> I wonder what the cost of a replacement strap would be for these bags.


Replacement straps are the same price as the extra straps, $495. LV is closely monitoring spare part orders, which would apply if you own the MP but wanted to order a piece from it because you lost or damaged an item from the MP. I know someone who has a Keepall who tried to order a luggage tag. The system would not allow the order because her client profile is flagged for excessive orders for spare parts. LV flagging a client profile is not limited to excessive orders for just luggage tags. LV is working to curb the habits of resellers, although there are various ways to beat the system. 

Just letting you all know as an FYI.


----------



## delena

Wow what??


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> EmmJay I am so up in the air about this bag and honestly every time I see a photo with the various ways YOU style it - I’m am thinking I may definitely need one :: You always look fabulous ::


Thank you! This is such a fun bag. Every time I get an idea to style it, I tell my husband, let’s go take pictures.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388


 I love this look.....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Replacement straps are the same price as the extra straps, $495. LV is closely monitoring spare part orders, which would apply if you own the MP but wanted to order a piece from it because you lost or damaged an item from the MP. I know someone who has a Keepall who tried to order a luggage tag. The system would not allow the order because her client profile is flagged for excessive orders for spare parts. LV flagging a client profile is not limited to excessive orders for just luggage tags. LV is working to curb the habits of resellers, although there are various ways to beat the system.
> 
> Just letting you all know as an FYI.



That’s ok. I have no intention of ordering any spare parts for any of my bags. Never did!  I broke the chain on my favorite MM. I had no idea I could've ordered a replacement from LV; hubby fixed it. I also took the cloche off or whatever it’s called on my alba bb. Have no idea what I did with it.  I have no intentions of replacing it.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s ok. I have no intention of ordering any spare parts for any of my bags. Never did!  I broke the chain on my favorite MM. I had no idea I could've ordered a replacement from LV; hubby fixed it. I also took the cloche off or whatever it’s called on my alba bb. Have no idea what I did with it.  I have no intentions of replacing it.



You will be fine if you ordered another cloche or got the chain fixed on your strap. This info is specific to abusers and resellers.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> You will be fine if you ordered another cloche or got the chain fixed on your strap. This info is specific to abusers and resellers.


No that’s ok no need to. But thanks.  
Don’t even know why I said what I did about the strap.  
Not an abuser or reseller. I have every single item I bought still in my closet. Some see daylight; some don’t


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388


Omg I love this one! Gonna give a try tomm!


----------



## katandkay

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388


I'm putting my glass of wine down and throwing my donut into the trash!  Stunning as always!


----------



## amstevens714

Johnpauliegal said:


> I ordered the Kaki/rose strap.
> 
> Both the blue and kaki straps are out there. Last night the Kaki was available, not the blue. However, both now show call for availability.
> 
> Here is the link.
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bandouliere-nvprod1770394v#J02472



Thank you! If you don’t mind me asking, I know you have all these Pochettes (some even duplicates if I recall ), are you buying the set, or just the strap. I’m telling myself that there is NO way I need this new set since I already own multiple pochettes, but I’m curious what you think, as I have a little voice in my head telling me otherwise lol.


----------



## amstevens714

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388



So cute!


----------



## shelli1039

MP with pink strap available with pink strap now US site.


----------



## EmmJay

katandkay said:


> I'm putting my glass of wine down and throwing my donut into the trash!  Stunning as always!



Meanwhile, I’m eating fried catfish and hush puppies. You keep drinking your wine. Life is about balance and moderation. YOLO!


----------



## Lvoe1238

Wanted to show you the pink strap with the favorite


----------



## Lvoe1238

Oops i accidentally posted my daughter ‍♀️ So sorry this is the bag with the pink strap


----------



## Lvoe1238

Sorry about that I don’t know how that happened ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️ How do I delete sigh ...


----------



## alliegetyourgun

DeeCags03 said:


> Sorry about that I don’t know how that happened ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️ How do I delete sigh ...


at the bottom hit edit then delete the photos, you may have to go to "more options"


----------



## Lvoe1238

alliegetyourgun said:


> at the bottom hit edit then delete the photos, you may have to go to "more options"


Ty so much! I just went into a sweat about that lol


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388


Amazing!


----------



## Soniaa

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4551363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked on insta to check out how folks are styling the MP....and this video popped ip in the MP hashtag search......you can’t see the ribbon clearly in the screenshot b/c it was a moving video, but the blue ribbon is fake for sure so i assume the MP’s and boxes etc all are....scary how these will flood the reseller market


They are way ahead of LV--they already came out with different versions! Saw this when I searched for pochettes (I like to lurk on other people's bags even though I have the same ones )


----------



## Starbux32

Soniaa said:


> They are way ahead of LV--they already came out with different versions! Saw this when I searched for pochettes (I like to lurk on other people's bags even though I have the same ones )
> View attachment 4551479


I really hope LV does one in DE!!! I would be all over that one, too!


----------



## Soniaa

Starbux32 said:


> I really hope LV does one in DE!!! I would be all over that one, too!


Ditto! I'll probably lose all my controlling power along with my mind


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

Soniaa said:


> They are way ahead of LV--they already came out with different versions! Saw this when I searched for pochettes (I like to lurk on other people's bags even though I have the same ones )
> View attachment 4551479


Imagine sending this to your CA asking to pre-order.


----------



## jill39

i'm on a waitlist for this bag. But I have to say I am still on the fence. I can't tell if I really like it. And I already have a pochette and a mini pochette.   For those of you who are still on the fence--what is holding you back?


----------



## KimTX

To each their own. I have a hard time understanding the allure of this item and the price tag. Maybe it will be huge success, or maybe it will be a flop.


----------



## V_vee




----------



## Soniaa

EmmJay said:


> Imagine sending this to your CA asking to pre-order.


That's so brilliantly scamilicious! Scam the ca with scam versions of the scam bags! Rofl


----------



## TC1

It reminds me of a fishing vest with all the compartments and items hanging off the strap. lol


----------



## spicybeautiful

I’m out of my wits end... when do you guys think that this set would be available for pruchase? Whe the hype goes down? Hahahhahahahahhaha. The WANT level on this set is through the roof...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have seen the pink multi pochette available on the US site a couple of times tonight....


----------



## chloebagfreak

Omg... just ordered this with the pink strap
I guess you gotta keep refreshing the website!


----------



## chloebagfreak

spicybeautiful said:


> I’m out of my wits end... when do you guys think that this set would be available for pruchase? Whe the hype goes down? Hahahhahahahahhaha. The WANT level on this set is through the roof...


Hi just keep refreshing the website if you are in the US! I just got one


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chloebagfreak said:


> Omg... just ordered this with the pink strap
> I guess you gotta keep refreshing the website!


You must have gotten it, I was trying to buy it but it didn’t go through...


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Really don't want to have to settle for the pink... but will the green ever come back in? OH THIS BAG. THE EMOTIONS. I  CAN'T.


----------



## Postyco

TC1 said:


> It reminds me of a fishing vest with all the compartments and items hanging off the strap. lol


----------



## V_vee

Omg this spam pop up thing on this site is so annoying! Even with pop up blocker I am not even able to access a thread without being redirected to that page.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Pink place in cart us site now!


----------



## chloebagfreak

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You must have gotten it, I was trying to buy it but it didn’t go through...


It is available right now on website!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

KimTX said:


> To each their own. I have a hard time understanding the allure of this item and the price tag. Maybe it will be huge success, or maybe it will be a flop.


It’s certainly not a flop. I have it and lvoe it.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

TC1 said:


> It reminds me of a fishing vest with all the compartments and items hanging off the strap. lol


That’s funny, a great visual


----------



## spicybeautiful

onlyk said:


> after paying the high tax where I'm at, ending up better off buying a Chanel WOC, I feel like LV canvas bag better to stay under $1,500, Chanel I can go to $3,000, nearly $2,000 for the weird looking dangling bags, I would rather buy Chanel or wait to buy the new Palm Spring backpack they have proven kept value better.


what? a new palm springs backpack?!!!


----------



## spicybeautiful

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi just keep refreshing the website if you are in the US! I just got one


Thanks! I want the kaki one though... in less than two minutes, the pink one went *poof*


----------



## waixoxo

I don’t really understand the marketing for this bag. So they’ve hyped it up and marked the price up. Yet it’s not actually available to buy at the marked up price. Once they replenish the stock in a couple of weeks or months time, I’ll probably get over the hype by then!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

the blue strap is available


----------



## mrsinsyder

.


----------



## Kmazz39

jill39 said:


> i'm on a waitlist for this bag. But I have to say I am still on the fence. I can't tell if I really like it. And I already have a pochette and a mini pochette.   For those of you who are still on the fence--what is holding you back?


I’m definitely not interested in the bag, just the strap. I pre-ordered the khaki/pink strap being sold separately and it’s been a complete mess. Yesterday I was told the strap arrived, then later told they don’t know where it is. I’m ready to cancel it all and get a refund.


----------



## Starbux32

waixoxo said:


> I don’t really understand the marketing for this bag. So they’ve hyped it up and marked the price up. Yet it’s not actually available to buy at the marked up price. Once they replenish the stock in a couple of weeks or months time, I’ll probably get over the hype by then!!


This reminds me of the mad craze created in obtaining the "coveted" pochette metis. It's as though LV is trying to re-create the mania around another particular style of bag. We will see how long this lasts and I agree that eventually a lot of people will just give up on it and move on....


----------



## Soniaa

TC1 said:


> It reminds me of a fishing vest with all the compartments and items hanging off the strap. lol


----------



## jbags07

Soniaa said:


> They are way ahead of LV--they already came out with different versions! Saw this when I searched for pochettes (I like to lurk on other people's bags even though I have the same ones )
> View attachment 4551479


Good grief!  This is just crazy...and scary that some of this stuff can sneak onto reseller sites if its well done


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi just keep refreshing the website if you are in the US! I just got one


 Yay!  You will love it!  So versatile. Glad u were able to get one!


----------



## jbags07

V_vee said:


> Omg this spam pop up thing on this site is so annoying! Even with pop up blocker I am not even able to access a thread without being redirected to that page.


Try google chrome or firefox, thats what Vlad suggested....google and safari are problematic...my pop ups were insane using google but i’ve switched to google chrome as my browser and no pop ups!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Do I see an anti MP thread floating around?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s certainly not a flop. I have it and lvoe it.


Same here.   Can’t wait for my other strap to come in.


----------



## karylicious

Soniaa said:


> They are way ahead of LV--they already came out with different versions! Saw this when I searched for pochettes (I like to lurk on other people's bags even though I have the same ones )
> View attachment 4551479




I got so excited when I saw this in giant mono and realized they were fake..


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

onlyk said:


> I saw others call it scam bag I thought it was what's it called?


----------



## V_vee

jbags07 said:


> Try google chrome or firefox, thats what Vlad suggested....google and safari are problematic...my pop ups were insane using google but i’ve switched to google chrome as my browser and no pop ups!


I am using the chrome app on my phone. I rarely login using laptop so it’s just annoying that the same thing is happening on the mobile browser now despite saying pop up blocked and then just redirecting to the pop up site despite that! :/


----------



## V_vee

Johnpauliegal said:


> Do I see an anti MP thread floating around?


 Yeah but also not so anti if it’s in Damier Ebene print.
I mean I get it if it isn’t everyone’s cup of tea. That’s why there is such a huge range you can choose from. The way you go about saying you don’t like a range shouldn’t take the tone of belittling others who do.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

V_vee said:


> I am using the chrome app on my phone. I rarely login using laptop so it’s just annoying that the same thing is happening on the mobile browser now despite saying pop up blocked and then just redirecting to the pop up site despite that! :/


Hi. Last week I had so many issues. It was so annoying to come here. 

I am using safari on my iPhone. Haven’t had any issues for about 5 days now. (Knock on wood lol)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

V_vee said:


> Yeah but also not so anti if it’s in Damier Ebene print.
> I mean I get it if it isn’t everyone’s cup of tea. That’s why there is such a huge range you can choose from. The way you go about saying you don’t like a range shouldn’t take the tone of belittling others who do. $.02


Didn’t say there was anything wrong with it. I thought it was hilarious. Even posted on it.


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Do I see an anti MP thread floating around?


Seems to be a love it or hate it kind of thing   But gosh, why not just ignore it if its not for you, instead of trashing it


----------



## jbags07

V_vee said:


> I am using the chrome app on my phone. I rarely login using laptop so it’s just annoying that the same thing is happening on the mobile browser now despite saying pop up blocked and then just redirecting to the pop up site despite that! :/


Oh! So its happening for u on chrome too?!  Hmmmm. No pops on iPad using chrome....thats so strange, hope they are able to fix it soon, its beyond annoying...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> Seems to be a love it or hate it kind of thing   But gosh, why not just ignore it if its not for you, instead of trashing it


Who trashed it. I thought it was hilarious.  Even laughed!   Hey, I  even posted on it.


----------



## V_vee

Johnpauliegal said:


> Didn’t say there was anything wrong with it. I thought it was hilarious. Even posted on it.


Oh no I wasn’t referring to you. I just meant the general tone of THAT thread didn’t feel right. We all have bags we like or we don’t. Doesn’t mean the people who love them are ready to be scammed or what not


----------



## Johnpauliegal

V_vee said:


> Oh no I wasn’t referring to you. I just meant the general tone of THAT thread didn’t feel right. We all have bags we like or we don’t. Doesn’t mean the people who love them are ready to be scammed or what not


Whew!  Ok I feel better.


----------



## V_vee

jbags07 said:


> Oh! So its happening for u on chrome too?!  Hmmmm. No pops on iPad using chrome....thats so strange, hope they are able to fix it soon, its beyond annoying...


Yes I am using chrome. I will try with safari and see as @Johnpauliegal mentioned. Still would be great if the same could be rectified because I mostly exclusively use chrome for most of my mobile stuff :/


----------



## jbags07

jbags07 said:


> Seems to be a love it or hate it kind of thing   But gosh, why not just ignore it if its not for you, instead of trashing it


Plus, even if you don’t like the way it looks with every piece together....the versatility of the collection is so cool   Limitless possibilities....i can’t wait to see more modshots from @EmmJay , lol....like yesterday, i never would have thought of using the strap as a belt!


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Who trashed it. I thought it was hilarious.  Even laughed!   Hey, I  even posted on it.


I must go back and skim, i thought a lot of the comments were pretty snarky i guess is what i meant


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Same here.   Can’t wait for my other strap to come in.


Love mine!  Even if you don’t wear it as pictured, the versatility is very cool....


----------



## EmmJay

MP and Target maxi dress.


----------



## igreenk3

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388


How did you connect the strap to make it into a belt?


----------



## shelli1039

jbags07 said:


> Love mine!  Even if you don’t wear it as pictured, the versatility is very cool....



I love it too - I doubt I will ever wear it all together but just love the versatility, plus the fact they made the mini PA slightly larger now makes it even more appealing. I would say it’s not a flop if the demand is such that they can raise the price $90 before the official launch.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> I must go back and skim, i thought a lot of the comments were pretty snarky i guess is what i meant


I thought you though I was trashing it by my comment.    This is funny.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> Yay!  You will love it!  So versatile. Glad u were able to get one!


Thanks so much! I really mainly wanted the strap I have an Eva, and a mono mini pochette, but they don’t hang right together because of the leather zipper end.
I also like that the strap can be worn with so many other bags, like DA. I won’t be wearing the coin purse on my chest most likely though- but we shall see. I love that you can just wear the two pochettes with the chain for evening


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> MP and Target maxi dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551906


This whole look I love that dress!!


----------



## EmmJay

igreenk3 said:


> How did you connect the strap to make it into a belt?



Put the strap on the shortest setting and clipped the clasps together.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ha Ha...at the top of my screen, there was an ad- it said, “Spot a Scam? Let us know”
I wish I would have gotten a screen shot


----------



## Johnpauliegal

shelli1039 said:


> I love it too - I doubt I will ever wear it all together but just love the versatility, plus the fact they made the mini PA slightly larger now makes it even more appealing. I would say it’s not a flop if the demand is such that they can raise the price $90 before the official launch.



Same here. I don’t plan on keeping the coin pouch on the strap. I rather let it hang on the bag and use as a bag charm.


----------



## V_vee

I also ordered some organizers for the set and now I am (almost) a happy camper except I can’t stop stalking for the blue strap


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> This whole look I love that dress!!



Thank you!  The dress could use an ironing but I rarely iron.


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I thought you though I was trashing it by my comment.    This is funny.


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks so much! I really mainly wanted the strap I have an Eva, and a mono mini pochette, but they don’t hang right together because of the leather zipper end.
> I also like that the strap can be worn with so many other bags, like DA. I won’t be wearing the coin purse on my chest most likely though- but we shall see. I love that you can just wear the two pochettes with the chain for evening


All the different ways of using the pieces makes it a good investment i think.  I’ve just been wearing one pochette for errands etc and loving it....great to add the second pochette if you need more room too...


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Same here. I don’t plan on keeping the coin pouch on the strap. I rather let it hang on the bag and use as a bag charm.


Exactly, love that metal clip on the coin pouch, to use as a bag charm etc...


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Thank you!  The dress could use an ironing but I rarely iron.


Ha ha...what’s an iron? 
I only iron if it’s a shirt that is linen.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> All the different ways of using the pieces makes it a good investment i think.  I’ve just been wearing one pochette for errands etc and loving it....great to add the second pochette if you need more room too...


Good points! Plus, it’s FUN! Fashion should always be fun


----------



## chloebagfreak

My SA has the pink strap multipochette if anyone wants it


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Same here. I don’t plan on keeping the coin pouch on the strap. I rather let it hang on the bag and use as a bag charm.


I agree! I think it might bug me on my chest


----------



## sayakayumi

Johnpauliegal said:


> Do I see an anti MP thread floating around?


Report it to the mods, maybe it gets merged with the authentication thread, hahaha


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> MP and Target maxi dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551906


Beautiful! That white dress with the belt MP coin purse was super pretty too! Keep it coming with the design ideas, lol!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EmmJay said:


> Kaki strap and RCP worn as a belt bag. There’s so many possibilities with the MP.
> View attachment 4551384
> 
> View attachment 4551387
> View attachment 4551388


Love this look!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chloebagfreak said:


> It is available right now on website!


I got it, thanks !!!!! Now I have the kaki and pink, scam indeed!  Plus the kaki/pink strap ..


----------



## Avzjess

Anyone know of any SAs that may have a MP in khaki? I’m itching for one


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Johnpauliegal said:


> Same here.   Can’t wait for my other strap to come in.


I know. Not sure why there is the hate for this bag but love for a bag with a banana hanging from it?


----------



## jill39

@chloebagfreak just messaged you!!


----------



## CM SF

I've been stalking the site and this morning when my daughter woke me up at 3:50am the pink was available but not the Khaki. Is there a method to their online restock or do I need to continue refreshing the webpage LOL??


----------



## jill39

I saw it in pink on the website last night — tried to purchase it. When I went to check out it was gone already.  Guess someone else got it.


----------



## luvspurses

getting so frustrated. been trying all day for the pink scam bag and the kaki pink strap. i keep missing it


----------



## jill39

luvspurses said:


> getting so frustrated. been trying all day for the pink scam bag and the kaki pink strap. i keep missing it



I think in a few weeks it will get easier to get one.  Now it’s just a frenzy.


----------



## luvspurses

jill39 said:


> I think in a few weeks it will get easier to get one.  Now it’s just a frenzy.


hope so : )


----------



## EmmJay

In the LV Fanaddicts FB group a Kaki MP sold for $1988. That’s the cheapest I’ve seen it from a reseller.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I got it, thanks !!!!! Now I have the kaki and pink, scam indeed!  Plus the kaki/pink strap ..


That’s so exciting! You are all set I really like the khaki pink strap too!


----------



## jill39

A big thank you to @chloebagfreak for the info on her SA!  Can't wait for my pink MP to arrive!


----------



## lipsofasia

Can somebody give me also CA info for MP?


----------



## lipsofasia

Can I also have an info of CA to find MP ?


----------



## Starbux32

chloebagfreak said:


> That’s so exciting! You are all set I really like the khaki pink strap too!


I saw the khaki and pink strap close up on Instagram today and it is very beautiful!!! I'm tempted to buy it but I don't like the price for what it is, if it were made out of leather I would jump on it. I'm keeping a close eye on my current strap to see how it holds up but you ladies are so right about that khaki and pink! You're going to look incredibly beautiful when you get your bags so make sure you let us see


----------



## Starbux32

@katandkay you were also right about the khaki and pink being really pretty! At first, I thought the pink looked too light and washed out against the dark green but then I saw the strap on Instagram today and was blown away!!! I love it so we will see what the future holds if I get it or not, or if it's even available if I decide to. 
I hope they do that red and cream one for you one day soon as well


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know. Not sure why there is the hate for this bag but love for a bag with a banana hanging from it?


Omg. I lmfao when I saw that bag.   I don’t get it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sayakayumi said:


> Report it to the mods, maybe it gets merged with the authentication thread, hahaha


  Too funny.


----------



## lallybelle

UGH. I should have never ordered the Kaki during the digital pre-launch. I picked up my Pink today and now I really can't decide which one to keep. Pink was my first choice because I'm not a green fan AT ALL. But this Kaki is such a great color.

@EmmJay would I be able to order the one I am not going to keep as a replacement part? I know you can't just buy those separate only the Blue and the Kaki/pink.


----------



## EmmJay

lallybelle said:


> UGH. I should have never ordered the Kaki during the digital pre-launch. I picked up my Pink today and now I really can't decide which one to keep. Pink was my first choice because I'm not a green fan AT ALL. But this Kaki is such a great color.
> 
> @EmmJay would I be able to order the one I am not going to keep as a replacement part? I know you can't just buy those separate only the Blue and the Kaki/pink.



Hi! You may only order spare parts for a bag that you own. Currently, the CAs are not permitted to order spare parts for this bag because it was just released. They do not have any SKUs for the individual pieces.


----------



## EmmJay

The LV website no longer shows the Find in Store option for the MP. The bleu magenta strap is available in Maui.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Um...I'm new here, what bag are we talking about?Any pics?

Edit- I saw it. Dear Lord....


----------



## Postyco

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know. Not sure why there is the hate for this bag but love for a bag with a banana hanging from it?


To be fair, I dislike both


----------



## lallybelle

EmmJay said:


> Hi! You may only order spare parts for a bag that you own. Currently, the CAs are not permitted to order spare parts for this bag because it was just released. They do not have any SKUs for the individual pieces.



Ah I see. So technically I would be able to like I thought, but it makes sense that it would not be available (no SKUs) yet as so new. Thank you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know. Not sure why there is the hate for this bag but love for a bag with a banana hanging from it?


Because bananas are very nutritious. Bwahahaha. Don’t worry about the negativity my dear lvoebug. People just have different tastes. And Op never seems to say anything positive when it comes to LV anyway.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

vinbenphon1 said:


> Because bananas are very nutritious. Bwahahaha. Don’t worry about the negativity my dear lvoebug. People just have different tastes. And Op never seems to say anything positive when it comes to LV anyway.


Sorry I hijacked your post. I never knew that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## EmmJay

lallybelle said:


> UGH. I should have never ordered the Kaki during the digital pre-launch. I picked up my Pink today and now I really can't decide which one to keep. Pink was my first choice because I'm not a green fan AT ALL. But this Kaki is such a great color.
> 
> @EmmJay *would I be able to order the one I am not going to keep as a replacement part?* I know you can't just buy those separate only the Blue and the Kaki/pink.



My answer to your question in bold is NO. You cannot order spare parts for a bag that you’re not going to keep.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Last night when I saw the blue strap available, I wasn’t even tempted. 
Is that a sign that I am done.


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Last night when I saw the blue strap available, I wasn’t even tempted.
> Is that a sign that I am done.


Send some of your restraint my way lol


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know. Not sure why there is the hate for this bag but love for a bag with a banana hanging from it?



Nothing beats the banana one


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My preorder will be arriving Tuesday. It’s the same exact one I ordered online (kaki). I am
contemplating breaking it up and giving part of it to my future DIL and the other part to my daughter.   However, I think I will be keeping that cute little round coin purse for myself. 

My kaki/rose strap will also be coming. That’s for me.


----------



## katandkay

Starbux32 said:


> @katandkay you were also right about the khaki and pink being really pretty! At first, I thought the pink looked too light and washed out against the dark green but then I saw the strap on Instagram today and was blown away!!! I love it so we will see what the future holds if I get it or not, or if it's even available if I decide to.
> I hope they do that red and cream one for you one day soon as well


It is very striking and not at all subdued next to the Kaki!  I hope you get it. I'll hold out hope for a crimson cream combo  or I'll just special order one with red leather and the LV embossed in cream along it!!!  I can just picture this strap!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Starbux32 said:


> I saw the khaki and pink strap close up on Instagram today and it is very beautiful!!! I'm tempted to buy it but I don't like the price for what it is, if it were made out of leather I would jump on it. I'm keeping a close eye on my current strap to see how it holds up but you ladies are so right about that khaki and pink! You're going to look incredibly beautiful when you get your bags so make sure you let us see


It is stunning, but I guess I will stick with the pink for now. Especially since I just bought the mono strap


----------



## TraceySH

2 colors for comparison. Also ordered the blue strap yesterday with my SA & no issues with stock?


----------



## Hatfield1313

I just bought a Speedy B 30... For my MP straps... I think I have a problem... 

In my defense, it’s brand new but pre owned and a hell of a deal.


----------



## chloebagfreak

How weird that MP is showing error message when I click on the item! Are they done selling them?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hatfield1313 said:


> I just bought a Speedy B 30... For my MP straps... I think I have a problem...
> 
> In my defense, it’s brand new but pre owned and a hell of a deal.


Love it  I plan to try the pink strap with my SpeedyB 25


----------



## Hatfield1313

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it  I plan to try the pink strap with my SpeedyB 25


You’ll love it!


----------



## Joeli7

chloebagfreak said:


> How weird that MP is showing error message when I click on the item! Are they done selling them?


Probably temporary, it works for me where I am. But... only two stores in all of Europe have it in stock.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hatfield1313 said:


> You’ll love it!


Can’t wait!
Is your little avatar a chihuahua? I have a long haired and he burrows too!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Joeli7 said:


> Probably temporary, it works for me where I am. But... only two stores in all of Europe have it in stock.


Thanks! I thought it was strange. Maybe they are raising the price again


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hatfield1313 said:


> I just bought a Speedy B 30... For my MP straps... I think I have a problem...
> 
> In my defense, it’s brand new but pre owned and a hell of a deal.



That’s something I would do?  
I’m sure it’s going to look awesome. I plan on using my straps on my Favorite and  PAs. Heck I’m even going to try it on my TP26s.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

TraceySH said:


> 2 colors for comparison. Also ordered the blue strap yesterday with my SA & no issues with stock?



Love it!


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s something I would do?
> I’m sure it’s going to look awesome. I plan on using my straps on my Favorite and  PAs. Heck I’m even going to try it on my TP26s.


The straps pair well on the TPs. I posted pics with the Kaki and my TP 26.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I ordered one and hated it. It’s so clunky and annoying to use with all the parts flipping and flopping around. 

I wouldn’t have bought the banana bag but I can see how there’s an artistic component.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> The straps pair well on the TPs. I posted pics with the Kaki and my TP 26.



Yes I saw that picture, it does look great on a TP26.  
I can’t wait to see what the Kaki strap is going to look like on my Giant Kaki TP. Not home to try it out. I originally bought a white strap for it.


----------



## Pink Tulips

Hatfield1313 said:


> I just bought a Speedy B 30... For my MP straps... I think I have a problem...



I think I now "need" a speedy B25 in DA for my pink strap.  Sort of like 
buying a dress to go with the shoes.....  I was planning on giving my pink strap to my daughter until I saw someones photo of it with their DA bags.   So pretty!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

chloebagfreak said:


> Can’t wait!
> Is your little avatar a chihuahua? I have a long haired and he burrows too!


Yup that’s my little old grumpy girl!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Tige said:


> I think I now "need" a speedy B25 in DA for my pink strap.  Sort of like
> buying a dress to go with the shoes.....  I was planning on giving my pink strap to my daughter until I saw someones photo of it with their DA bags.   So pretty!!



I had to laugh at this  
Yes the pink strap will most definitely go good with DA; another reason to buy something else.

I wonder how it will go with the pink DA Pochette Felicie or the Favorite MM DA.


----------



## EmmJay

Kaki MP strap, Micro Pochette  with Tapage bag charm and RCP.


----------



## Hatfield1313

EmmJay said:


> Kaki MP strap, Micro Pochette  with Tapage bag charm and RCP.
> View attachment 4552660
> View attachment 4552661
> View attachment 4552662


CUTE!!! I have the Micro Pochette also and never even thought of this! Though I don't think it would look nearly as good on my figure compared to yours!


----------



## luvspurses

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes I saw that picture, it does look great on a TP26.
> I can’t wait to see what the Kaki strap is going to look like on my Giant Kaki TP. Not home to try it out. I originally bought a white strap for it.
> 
> View attachment 4552613


looks great. how did you attach the strap?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hatfield1313 said:


> Yup that’s my little old grumpy girl!


Ha ha...I get it! My grumpy, demanding boy barked this morning to wake me up because he was hungry He is old, so I give him slack


----------



## Postyco

The bag is certainly not a flop and that’s all thanks to modern marketing. It has been VERY over-hyped by influencers on IG and celebs (looking at you rihanna, still love you xx). I’m more interested to see if LV does in fact move to discontinue all the individual pieces since they can now get away with charging $600+ more by selling them together and adding a nylon strap. It’s no secret the company hated selling those lower priced items and this solution is very smart. Maybe we’ll see a hybrid of this bag with the toiletry 26 as the main crossbody bag and detachable poch cles and zippy coin purses lol


----------



## sayakayumi

For those who love this bag, I would say don’t take it personally, there seems to be a lot of love for it too.

I think it’s ok to express all kinds of opinions, they are very helpful for anyone who is on the fence and didn’t consider the drawbacks that others are pointing out.
For example, I love pochettes and would like to have the slightly bigger mini, but reading the negative posts made me come back to my senses and realize that this whole set up wouldn’t work for me.
I’m also fascinated by all the posts regarding this bag, some of it is hype, some of it is novelty, some of it is pure humor 

Imagine if everyone said they loved it, then I let my obsession for the brand lead me to buy it, and then I feel ridiculous with all those things dangling from my chest, and wonder, why didn’t anyone tell me it would be like this???
That’s why I appreciate this forum with its varied opinions, I read most posts but only focus on those opinions that apply to me and my style. After some negative feedback I can be confident that this cute collection of items is not for me. Enjoy what you like and ignore the rest, jmo


----------



## anabg

I am so glad that's the reason I have seen people  it here call it that.  I so agree.  For a minute I thought that was its name. But no way LV is that self aware.  I wonder if this is why the pochette and mini pochette have been scarce.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Here is a great video I found that shows the pink strap with DA and DE, plus a few other types of bags!
Very creative


----------



## A1aGypsy

Okay, I can’t find what you are talking about and now I’m dying of curiosity. Maybe a pic of the monstrosity?


----------



## shelli1039

chloebagfreak said:


> Here is a great video I found that shows the pink strap with DA and DE, plus a few other types of bags!
> Very creative




Wow, thanks for sharing! The pink does look amazing with both DE and DA. Again, I’m probably never going to wear it all together (most likely) but it’s so, so versatile!


----------



## EmmJay

Speedy B and kaki rose strap


----------



## MyMelodyLV

A1aGypsy said:


> Okay, I can’t find what you are talking about and now I’m dying of curiosity. Maybe a pic of the monstrosity?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Soniaa said:


> But if they ever decide to make it in ebene (which I've seen *fake* pics of on instagram)....then I might have to bite the bullet and eat my words  and who knows..by then it might round up to $1800


That price is ludicrous!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

MyMelodyLV said:


> View attachment 4552918


----------



## Syrenitytoo

MyMelodyLV said:


> View attachment 4552918


Sorry, posted to the wrong one....and $1500 went to $1640 just like that!  Seriously?!


----------



## Soniaa

Syrenitytoo said:


> That price is ludicrous!


Hey it's LV


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Kaki MP strap, Micro Pochette  with Tapage bag charm and RCP.
> View attachment 4552660
> View attachment 4552661
> View attachment 4552662


 This!  Keep the ideas coming...


----------



## jbags07

Love how the khaki/rose strap looks with Speedy! Can’t wait to get mine now...


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes I saw that picture, it does look great on a TP26.
> I can’t wait to see what the Kaki strap is going to look like on my Giant Kaki TP. Not home to try it out. I originally bought a white strap for it.
> 
> View attachment 4552613


This idea is fabulous....i do not have a Giant TP, but they are still popping up on FP (crazy prices tho)....but i want one after seeing this


----------



## A1aGypsy

Wow. That’s nutty! Thank you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

sayakayumi said:


> For those who love this bag, I would say don’t take it personally, there seems to be a lot of love for it too.
> 
> I think it’s ok to express all kinds of opinions, they are very helpful for anyone who is on the fence and didn’t consider the drawbacks that others are pointing out.
> For example, I love pochettes and would like to have the slightly bigger mini, but reading the negative posts made me come back to my senses and realize that this whole set up wouldn’t work for me.
> I’m also fascinated by all the posts regarding this bag, some of it is hype, some of it is novelty, some of it is pure humor
> 
> Imagine if everyone said they loved it, then I let my obsession for the brand lead me to buy it, and then I feel ridiculous with all those things dangling from my chest, and wonder, why didn’t anyone tell me it would be like this???
> That’s why I appreciate this forum with its varied opinions, I read most posts but only focus on those opinions that apply to me and my style. After some negative feedback I can be confident that this cute collection of items is not for me. Enjoy what you like and ignore the rest, jmo


Totally love this post!  True!!! We need all kinds of opinions to keep our senses!


----------



## Julezah

I wonder if the price hike is to encourage pre-orders? Didn’t a bunch of people get burned on one of the last collections with pre-orders not filled, and so I wonder if less pre-orders were placed? But if you have to worry about the price increasing....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

luvspurses said:


> looks great. how did you attach the strap?


Hi. At first I made a makeshift with all kinds of rings. Looked kind of tacky.   But now you can find them on amazon and Etsy. Do a search for toiletry pouch 26 bag organizer with rings.


----------



## luvspurses

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. At first I made a makeshift with all kinds of rings. Looked kind of tacky.   But now you can find them on amazon and Etsy. Do a search for toiletry pouch 26 bag organizer with rings.


awesome, thank you!


----------



## Fancypantsbags

I think it's fugly..imagine that money in Europe or pounds and realize you could get much more than whatever this cluster is...just something to think about


----------



## Sisa500

I can’t find the banana bag anywhere on the webpage.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well I got confirmation that my MP (kaki) and kaki/rose strap is enroute. Should be getting them on Tuesday.


----------



## Soniaa

I think it's amusing when people imply constructive criticisms/blunt truth=hate/negativity. We're all allowed to have our opinions and allowed to voice them. Not every thought/input HAS to be in your favor. It's part of being an adult. You learn to accept the good with the bad and you take it all into stride. Some of these "hateful" comments are towards the bag and/or the brand. But some people act like it's a personal attack as if they gave birth to these bags and people are calling their babies ugly. THEY'RE JUST BAGS PEOPLE!   And it's quite hypocritical to say that those of us who didn't give in to the hype should just ignore and not be allowed to talk about it...well that can go both ways...if you can't handle the "hateful" comments then please feel free to keep on scrolling.


----------



## lorihmatthews

onlyk said:


> after paying the high tax where I'm at, ending up better off buying a Chanel WOC, I feel like LV canvas bag better to stay under $1,500, Chanel I can go to $3,000, nearly $2,000 for the weird looking dangling bags, I would rather buy Chanel or wait to buy the new Palm Spring backpack they have proven kept value better.



You can't "guess" how these items are going to hold their value long term. Honestly the majority of all handbags do not appreciate. Handbags are not investments.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Soniaa said:


> I think it's amusing when people imply constructive criticisms/blunt truth=hate/negativity. We're all allowed to have our opinions and allowed to voice them. Not every thought/input HAS to be in your favor. It's part of being an adult. You learn to accept the good with the bad and you take it all into stride. Some of these "hateful" comments are towards the bag and/or the brand. But some people act like it's a personal attack as if they gave birth to these bags and people are calling their babies ugly. THEY'RE JUST BAGS PEOPLE!   And it's quite hypocritical to say that those of us who didn't give in to the hype should just ignore and not be allowed to talk about it...well that can go both ways...if you can't handle the "hateful" comments then please feel free to keep on scrolling.


Agreed, I love the bag (obsessed) and could care less about the criticisms. Fashion is art, and art is subjective. The fishing vest comment made me LOL.


----------



## mdcx

MyMelodyLV said:


> View attachment 4552918


Oh the banana bag! My husband saw this on here and we got to chatting a bit about how you would feel if you lost one of the fruits/vegies off the bottom of the bag! That would be one expensive toy banana!


----------



## mdcx

Sisa500 said:


> I can’t find the banana bag anywhere on the webpage.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Well I got confirmation that my MP (kaki) and kaki/rose strap is enroute. Should be getting them on Tuesday.


Mine is arriving Tuesday too!


----------



## NL3181

so pretty!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mdcx said:


> Oh the banana bag! My husband saw this on here and we got to chatting a bit about how you would feel if you lost one of the fruits/vegies off the bottom of the bag! That would be one expensive toy banana!


Omg this was so funny, I laughed out loud after reading it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Why can’t I seem to find this thread? 

I have to do a search under where I posted to find it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Soniaa said:


> I think it's amusing when people imply constructive criticisms/blunt truth=hate/negativity. We're all allowed to have our opinions and allowed to voice them. Not every thought/input HAS to be in your favor. It's part of being an adult. You learn to accept the good with the bad and you take it all into stride. Some of these "hateful" comments are towards the bag and/or the brand. But some people act like it's a personal attack as if they gave birth to these bags and people are calling their babies ugly. THEY'RE JUST BAGS PEOPLE!   And it's quite hypocritical to say that those of us who didn't give in to the hype should just ignore and not be allowed to talk about it...well that can go both ways...if you can't handle the "hateful" comments then please feel free to keep on scrolling.


I do too, people insult bags I own on here occasionally and I could not care less.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I’m just thinking out loud. 
Too bad I couldn’t switch out my MP order with a pink strap; considering I already have one in the Kaki strap.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Johnpauliegal said:


> I’m just thinking out loud.
> Too bad I couldn’t switch out my MP order with a pink strap; considering I already have one in the Kaki


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fandmcarebear said:


> Well mine comes Tuesday too....in pink.....and I was really wanting the kaki.....so maybe a trade will be in order!


  Sounds good to me. Too bad we live in different states. 

Don’t worry TpFers. I know it’s not allowed.


----------



## katandkay

Selling isn't allowed...is there a rule on trades and battering????


----------



## fandmcarebear

Sorry didn't know! If anyone can delete my post please do! Yikes! #Idontlookgoodinhandcuffs 


Johnpauliegal said:


> Sounds good to me. Too bad we live in different states.
> 
> Don’t worry TpFers. I know it’s not allowed.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fandmcarebear said:


> Sorry didn't know! If anyone can delete my post please do! Yikes! #Idontlookgoodinhandcuffs


 You are too cute.


----------



## Maxie25

Hatfield1313 said:


> Just got home from picking up my kaki/pink strap and I LOVE it! Also bought the rose Neo Noe because it looks stunning on it, but I’m second guessing that as I really wanted a Speedy B. Some modeling shots for you on various bags (I hate doing mod shots because I’m not tiny and you all make mod shots look stunning lol).



Thanks for the mod shots!  The strap looks great with your bags!


----------



## debykf

For those of you that received a bag already....how was it packaged? I picked mine up on launch day at a boutique and each Pochette was in a separate dust bag and packaged in a smaller shoe size box and the coin purse in a dust bag in small separate box. The gold chain was inside the small Pochette not packaged and the crossbody strap was inside the larger pochette’s dust bag folded. I am seeing unboxing on line with straps/ in plastic etc. and wondering if I got a return? I am not a regular LV buyer and used to seeing so much more tissue/packaging when buying a new bag. Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

debykf said:


> For those of you that received a bag already....how was it packaged? I picked mine up on launch day at a boutique and each Pochette was in a separate dust bag and packaged in a smaller shoe size box and the coin purse in a dust bag in small separate box. The gold chain was inside the small Pochette not packaged and the crossbody strap was inside the larger pochette’s dust bag folded. I am seeing unboxing on line with straps/ in plastic etc. and wondering if I got a return? I am not a regular LV buyer and used to seeing so much more tissue/packaging when buying a new bag. Thanks!



Wow such special treatment. 

I ordered mine online though the website. The pouches came in one dust bag and the strap/coin pouch in another. They were placed in a big box with the blue ribbon/card.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

debykf said:


> For those of you that received a bag already....how was it packaged? I picked mine up on launch day at a boutique and each Pochette was in a separate dust bag and packaged in a smaller shoe size box and the coin purse in a dust bag in small separate box. The gold chain was inside the small Pochette not packaged and the crossbody strap was inside the larger pochette’s dust bag folded. I am seeing unboxing on line with straps/ in plastic etc. and wondering if I got a return? I am not a regular LV buyer and used to seeing so much more tissue/packaging when buying a new bag. Thanks!


Not sure what your concern is? My pink bag came today with nothing in plastic and I don’t think mine was a return. It shouldn’t be a concern as my kaki didn’t come with plastic either.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Mine came with five dust bags. The strap was in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mrsinsyder said:


> I do too, people insult bags I own on here occasionally and I could not care less.


Same here but in regards to putting a strap on my TP 26.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Why can’t I seem to find this thread?
> 
> I have to do a search under where I posted to find it.



Did this thread get moved someplace. Although I’m posting on it, I can’t seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## PenelopeFlys

debykf said:


> For those of you that received a bag already....how was it packaged? I picked mine up on launch day at a boutique and each Pochette was in a separate dust bag and packaged in a smaller shoe size box and the coin purse in a dust bag in small separate box. The gold chain was inside the small Pochette not packaged and the crossbody strap was inside the larger pochette’s dust bag folded. I am seeing unboxing on line with straps/ in plastic etc. and wondering if I got a return? I am not a regular LV buyer and used to seeing so much more tissue/packaging when buying a new bag. Thanks!


I picked up mine in the store and my SA already had it laid out on the counter for me so I could "try it out". When I unboxed it at home, everything was in its own dust bag (3) and they were all in one shoe box sized type box. The chain was inside the mini pochette and the coin purse and strap were together in one dust bag.


----------



## EmmJay

There’s a Kaki strap on eBay.


----------



## lallybelle

Mine Had 4 Dustbags. One with the Bigger pochette with the strap folded inside. One for the small pochette, gold chain inside.. One with the round coin. And 1 bigger dust bag with them all inside and a box.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I wonder how the one I get tomorrow will be packaged. I feel deprived, I want 4 dust bags.


----------



## EmmJay

debykf said:


> For those of you that received a bag already....how was it packaged? I picked mine up on launch day at a boutique and each Pochette was in a separate dust bag and packaged in a smaller shoe size box and the coin purse in a dust bag in small separate box. The gold chain was inside the small Pochette not packaged and the crossbody strap was inside the larger pochette’s dust bag folded. I am seeing unboxing on line with straps/ in plastic etc. and wondering if I got a return? I am not a regular LV buyer and used to seeing so much more tissue/packaging when buying a new bag. Thanks!



Both of mine came with five dust bags. The chain was attached to the mini Pochette. Both bags, the RCP, and the strap were in their dust bags inside a larger dust bag. Both of my RCPs had a styrofoam insert and both bags were stuffed with brown tissue paper. Both were packaged this way and one was ordered online and one was pick up in store.


----------



## KimTX

Julezah said:


> I wonder if the price hike is to encourage pre-orders? Didn’t a bunch of people get burned on one of the last collections with pre-orders not filled, and so I wonder if less pre-orders were placed? But if you have to worry about the price increasing....



I think there is some truth to this. This gets people even more riled up about new pieces coming out and pre-ordering.


----------



## Postyco

Johnpauliegal said:


> Did this thread get moved someplace. Although I’m posting on it, I can’t seem to find it anywhere.


It’s on the main page for me


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse OTG, MP RCP, and Thakoon for Target dress.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG, MP RCP, and Thakoon for Target dress.
> View attachment 4553864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553875


Love everything about it!


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> Both of mine came with five dust bags. The chain was attached to the mini Pochette. Both bags, the RCP, and the strap were in their dust bags inside a larger dust bag. Both of my RCPs had a styrofoam insert and both bags were stuffed with brown tissue paper. Both were packaged this way and one was ordered online and one was pick up in store.


Mine too. Well 4 dustbags I think. The three pieces in separate dustbags with the strap inside the pochette acessoires . Then all 3 dustbags within a larger dustbag!


----------



## PenelopeFlys

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG, MP RCP, and Thakoon for Target dress.
> View attachment 4553864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553875


Super cute!!! Is the coin purse hot stamped?? I feel like I need to reunite myself with target after seeing some of the pics in this forum.


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Love everything about it!


Thank you!



PenelopeFlys said:


> Super cute!!! Is the coin purse hot stamped?? I feel like I need to reunite myself with target after seeing some of the pics in this forum.


Thank you! I watermark all of my pics and that’s what you’re seeing on the RCP.


----------



## Randomfaves

EmmJay said:


> Reverse OTG, MP RCP, and Thakoon for Target dress.
> View attachment 4553864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553875


I have been lurking the last few days but I had to chime in to say that I am loving all your styling ideas!!!


----------



## debykf

Johnpauliegal said:


> I wonder how the one I get tomorrow will be packaged. I feel deprived, I want 4 dust bags.


Me too...i just kept seeing it looks like it is not a consistent system and wherever it comes from determines the packaging?


EmmJay said:


> Both of mine came with five dust bags. The chain was attached to the mini Pochette. Both bags, the RCP, and the strap were in their dust bags inside a larger dust bag. Both of my RCPs had a styrofoam insert and both bags were stuffed with brown tissue paper. Both were packaged this way and one was ordered online and one was pick up in store.


That is what I keep seeing in the unboxing....it seems there are different ways to package...I was just wondering and thought it was off the way mine was done. I’m used to a lot more with other brands.


----------



## EmmJay

Randomfaves said:


> I have been lurking the last few days but I had to chime in to say that I am loving all your styling ideas!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Postyco said:


> It’s on the main page for me


Would you be able to do a snapshot of the section because I’m in the main section and I still can’t find it.
I’m only able to post by checking my history.
Thanks. 

This is what I see.


----------



## Postyco

Johnpauliegal said:


> Would you be able to do a snapshot of the section because I’m in the main section and I still can’t find it.
> I’m only able to post by checking my history.
> Thanks.
> 
> This is what I see.
> View attachment 4553966


----------



## Purse-o-holic

debykf said:


> For those of you that received a bag already....how was it packaged? I picked mine up on launch day at a boutique and each Pochette was in a separate dust bag and packaged in a smaller shoe size box and the coin purse in a dust bag in small separate box. The gold chain was inside the small Pochette not packaged and the crossbody strap was inside the larger pochette’s dust bag folded. I am seeing unboxing on line with straps/ in plastic etc. and wondering if I got a return? I am not a regular LV buyer and used to seeing so much more tissue/packaging when buying a new bag. Thanks!



Mine arrived today (wooohooo) in a box slightly larger than a shoe box. It was fully assembled in one large dust bag and inside the larger pouch were 3 or 4 smaller dust bags. no plastic anywhere. It was shipped out on release day.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Postyco said:


> View attachment 4553980


Thank you. So I am in the right spot but this thread does not show at all whatsoever. That’s real strange. Oh well.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

After I made that post this is what shows. 



Strange. Doesn’t even appear.


----------



## Postyco

Johnpauliegal said:


> After I made that post this is what shows.
> View attachment 4553994
> 
> 
> Strange. Doesn’t even appear.


That is very strange! Seems like a glitch in your timeline.


----------



## Postyco

Johnpauliegal said:


> After I made that post this is what shows.
> View attachment 4553994
> 
> 
> Strange. Doesn’t even appear.


Okay now the thread has been merged with another thread on the same bag lol


----------



## poopsie

At least it didn't get buried in the AT thread


----------



## stylistbydesign

debykf said:


> For those of you that received a bag already....how was it packaged? I picked mine up on launch day at a boutique and each Pochette was in a separate dust bag and packaged in a smaller shoe size box and the coin purse in a dust bag in small separate box. The gold chain was inside the small Pochette not packaged and the crossbody strap was inside the larger pochette’s dust bag folded. I am seeing unboxing on line with straps/ in plastic etc. and wondering if I got a return? I am not a regular LV buyer and used to seeing so much more tissue/packaging when buying a new bag. Thanks!


Picked mine up today at the store, and all items were in separate dustbags, including the two straps. The RCP had 2 pieces of foam inside.  It was a lot of unpacking, but hey, it's always fun to unpack with champagne!   The small chain strap was in a little dust bag with a drawstring.....so all told, there were 5 dust bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Postyco said:


> Okay now the thread has been merged with another thread on the same bag lol



Too funny.  I saw it happening before it even happened.


----------



## ArielS

I called LV in the UK and the lady this bag is going to be permanent, is that true? It looks limited and I thought it would look nice in damier ebene. Would also be nice if LV makes it permanent and keep releasing add-on items to it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

ArielS said:


> I called LV in the UK and the lady this bag is going to be permanent, is that true? It looks limited and I thought it would look nice in damier ebene. Would also be nice if LV makes it permanent and keep releasing add-on items to it.


Yes, it’s permanent.


----------



## ArielS

mrsinsyder said:


> Yes, it’s permanent.


Great news! Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Darn. I missed my package.  Had to drop off hubbys car at the repair shop this morning.  I spoke to the UPS guy via ring.  He gave me his phone number so I can meet up with him when I get back!   So happy.


----------



## cutepnaikat

I’m really loving my Multi Pochette Accessoires. ♥️ Tried to pair it with my regular mini pochette. Looks so cute!


----------



## chloebagfreak

cutepnaikat said:


> I’m really loving my Multi Pochette Accessoires. ♥️ Tried to pair it with my regular mini pochette. Looks so cute!


Love it! It looks great on you
I like it with the tiny chain that the mini pochette has. Hopefully, when I get mine I can figure out the chain parts. I also have an Eva with the chain that might be cute. So many possibilities. I love that you wore it with your coat, because all of a sudden it’s cold today- and I was wondering how it will look in cold weather clothes


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

cutepnaikat said:


> I’m really loving my Multi Pochette Accessoires. ♥️ Tried to pair it with my regular mini pochette. Looks so cute!



Looks SO good with your trench!


----------



## AmandaGator

Got mine today!  Never stop refreshing the website--that's how I was able to snag mine!


----------



## lc711

Got mine today!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Taking my MP for a spin


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Yay. Got my package from the UPS man; after having to track him down lol.  

And I don’t feel like an orphan anymore. My second MP kaki came in 4 dustbags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I also received my Kaki/rose strap! 
Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous lol.  Love the color combo.


----------



## CM SF

AmandaGator said:


> Got mine today!  Never stop refreshing the website--that's how I was able to snag mine!


OMG that must have been the best feeling! I've been refreshing for two weeks and only saw place in cart for the pink strap. I am holding out for Kaki! How long ago did you order yours? I still have hope


----------



## AmandaGator

CM SF said:


> OMG that must have been the best feeling! I've been refreshing for two weeks and only saw place in cart for the pink strap. I am holding out for Kaki! How long ago did you order yours? I still have hope


I was stalking it last Friday and one khaki popped up.  It went away, but before it did I was able to put it in my cart. Then I tried to purchase but it wasn't available anymore.  I kept checking back and "place order" appeared! Sorry to anyone I stole it from lol.


----------



## CM SF

AmandaGator said:


> I was stalking it last Friday and one khaki popped up.  It went away, but before it did I was able to put it in my cart. Then I tried to purchase but it wasn't available anymore.  I kept checking back and "place order" appeared! Sorry to anyone I stole it from lol.


That is awesome! I am going to keep trying.. enjoy!!!!


----------



## LV_BB

I had posted about being on the fence about the scam bag in the thread that was deleted, but someone decided to be the angel on my shoulder and encouraged me to not purchase until it comes out in my preferred print (DE!).

I totally forgot who it was, but thanks lovely person 

Now back to all the wonderful pictures of the scam bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV_BB said:


> I had posted about being on the fence about the scam bag in the thread that was deleted, but someone decided to be the angel on my shoulder and encouraged me to not purchase until it comes out in my preferred print (DE!).
> 
> I totally forgot who it was, but thanks lovely person
> 
> Now back to all the wonderful pictures of the scam bag



Hope the DE print comes out soon. 

Oh they didn’t delete the thread. It got incorporated with this thread.  DKW I was getting a kick out of the other one.


----------



## LV_BB

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hope the DE print comes out soon.
> 
> Oh they didn’t delete the thread. It got incorporated with this thread.  DKW I was getting a kick out of the other one.



Aha I went back to the first page of this thread and found the post, thanks @AmberLux!

@Johnpauliegal I actually hope the DE print doesn’t come out soon, for the sake of my wallet  I can wait until next year lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV_BB said:


> Aha I went back to the first page of this thread and found the post, thanks @AmberLux!
> 
> @Johnpauliegal I actually hope the DE print doesn’t come out soon, for the sake of my wallet  I can wait until next year lol



I never thought about that. 
Yes LV please don’t let the DE print of the MP come out till at least 6 months. 

@LV_BB  is that enough time?


----------



## LV521

My pink MP is here! I LOVE it


----------



## chloebagfreak

AmandaGator said:


> Got mine today!  Never stop refreshing the website--that's how I was able to snag mine!


Congratulations!! How exciting!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Seems like for the most part, everyone is getting a total of 4 dust bags, correct?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV521 said:


> My pink MP is here! I LOVE it
> View attachment 4554681


I really love the pink strap also. I was hoping they could’ve changed my preorder but they couldn’t. So now I have 2 Kaki strapped bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purse-o-holic said:


> Seems like for the most part, everyone is getting a total of 4 dust bags, correct?


My first order only had 2 dust bags.   It was from an online order when the bags first appeared.


----------



## EmmJay

Purse-o-holic said:


> Seems like for the most part, everyone is getting a total of 4 dust bags, correct?


I’ve received 5 dust bags for both of mine.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Purse-o-holic said:


> Taking my MP for a spin


Congratulations! It looks amazing on you


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> I also received my Kaki/rose strap!
> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous lol.  Love the color combo.
> View attachment 4554623
> 
> View attachment 4554622


Wow, such a lucky lady  Congratulations Love all of it! You have an MP family now!


----------



## chloebagfreak

This arrived! So it came with four dustbags. It is made in the USA. 
It is so adorable!  But... But... my larger pochette has a dent in the bottom. I’m hoping it will come out if I stuff it.

Here it is with my new Levi leopard Trucker Jacket


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> My pink MP is here! I LOVE it
> View attachment 4554681


Love it Congratulations!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just noticed that the markings on the extra strap is different than the one that came with the bag.

I edited my post. Don’t want counterfeiters getting intel.


----------



## LV521

Johnpauliegal said:


> I really love the pink strap also. I was hoping they could’ve changed my preorder but they couldn’t. So now I have 2 Kaki strapped bags.


Kaki is definitely more practical but the pink...is so pretty in person! Maybe you can exchange at the store for a pink one?


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it Congratulations!!


Thank you and congrats on your pink MP too!


----------



## jill39

chloebagfreak said:


> This arrived! So it came with four dustbags. It is made in the USA.
> It is so adorable!  But... But... my larger pochette has a dent in the bottom. I’m hoping it will come out if I stuff it.
> 
> Here it is with my new Levi leopard Trucker Jacket
> View attachment 4554718
> View attachment 4554716
> View attachment 4554717
> View attachment 4554715
> View attachment 4554719



What kind of dent???  And it looks amazing with your jacket!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV521 said:


> Kaki is definitely more practical but the pink...is so pretty in person! Maybe you can exchange at the store for a pink one?



Yeah I don’t think they can.


----------



## Foxy trini

I’ve been following the thread but have been out of town so couldn’t post. Leaving town again, but here’s a quick pic of my MP and the separate blue magenta strap. So far I’ve only worn my kaki strap with the largest pochette. I’ll be experimenting more soon and will post mid shots. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just noticed that the markings on the extra strap is different than the one that came with the bag.
> 
> I edited my post. Don’t want counterfeiters getting intel.



I wonder if its because it's made in USA. My MP is Made in USA and is like your strap, no stamp.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> Thank you and congrats on your pink MP too!


Thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purse-o-holic said:


> I wonder if its because it's made in USA. My MP is Made in USA and is like your strap, no stamp.


Actually there’s a little mark on the outside of one end of the strap. Is yours the same?


----------



## chloebagfreak

jill39 said:


> What kind of dent???  And it looks amazing with your jacket!


Thank you! I spoke to my SA and she said it’s normal to get them with a crease


----------



## chloebagfreak

I guess it’s just a crease But my SA said they can come in this way. Just was surprised- such an odd place to have a crease. I bought it online.


----------



## jill39

chloebagfreak said:


> I guess it’s just a crease But my SA said they can come in this way. Just was surprised- such an odd place to have a crease. I bought it online.
> View attachment 4554744
> View attachment 4554745
> View attachment 4554746



I see what you mean.  My vtote has a crease like that on the side of it.  Mine is where the luggage tag is.  It is odd--I agree that it is in the center.  Is the canvas really soft?


----------



## V_vee

Johnpauliegal said:


> I also received my Kaki/rose strap!
> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous lol.  Love the color combo.
> View attachment 4554623
> 
> View attachment 4554622


The kaki rose strap is gorgeous in person!


----------



## raylyn

mdcx said:


> View attachment 4553328


ok, I thought this was a joke. My brain is exploding.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Johnpauliegal said:


> Actually there’s a little mark on the outside of one end of the strap. Is yours the same?


Yes....just 2 small ones but they look like indention marks, similar to yours


----------



## chloebagfreak

jill39 said:


> I see what you mean.  My vtote has a crease like that on the side of it.  Mine is where the luggage tag is.  It is odd--I agree that it is in the center.  Is the canvas really soft?


Yes, pretty soft. I just hope it goes away


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> This arrived! So it came with four dustbags. It is made in the USA.
> It is so adorable!  But... But... my larger pochette has a dent in the bottom. I’m hoping it will come out if I stuff it.
> 
> Here it is with my new Levi leopard Trucker Jacket
> View attachment 4554718
> View attachment 4554716
> View attachment 4554717
> View attachment 4554715
> View attachment 4554719



LVoe!!


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Yes, pretty soft. I just hope it goes away


Stuff it and if it’s still warm in your area, leave it in your locked garage overnight. The dent will go away. Sorry that it arrived this way.


----------



## EmmJay

LV521 said:


> My pink MP is here! I LOVE it
> View attachment 4554681


LVoe!!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

chloebagfreak said:


> This arrived! So it came with four dustbags. It is made in the USA.
> It is so adorable!  But... But... my larger pochette has a dent in the bottom. I’m hoping it will come out if I stuff it.
> 
> Here it is with my new Levi leopard Trucker Jacket
> View attachment 4554718
> View attachment 4554716
> View attachment 4554717
> View attachment 4554715
> View attachment 4554719


OMGGG. The bag looks amazing with the leopard, I love that jacket!! I’m obsessed! How’s the fit? Is it short in the torso?


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Stuff it and if it’s still warm in your area, leave it in your locked garage overnight. The dent will go away. Sorry that it arrived this way.


Thanks Emmjay It actually got a bit cold for California today. I did stuff it and hopefully it will relax


----------



## LV_BB

Johnpauliegal said:


> I never thought about that.
> Yes LV please don’t let the DE print of the MP come out till at least 6 months.
> 
> @LV_BB  is that enough time?



Hahaha that’s perfect @Johnpauliegal 

In the meantime, I’ll have plenty of inspiration on how I can wear it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

alliegetyourgun said:


> OMGGG. The bag looks amazing with the leopard, I love that jacket!! I’m obsessed! How’s the fit? Is it short in the torso?


Thanks! I’ve been wanting this jacket  I had to get two sizes to make sure. It runs very wide and large. I had to take XS when I usually take S. I think they are making them larger. The cool thIng is it’s reversible 
It’s not super short in the torso. I’m 5’6 and I think it’s normal length. It is a bit overpowering, so I will wear with narrow pants. It’s VERY warm too! They are super hard to find, but I found it at Bloomingdales.
I will try to post mod shots later


----------



## psxgurl

Yay, my return was processed quickly!  They received it yesterday and I already got the refund on my paypal account!  They must be shipping that to someone else right away!


----------



## debykf

Purse-o-holic said:


> Seems like for the most part, everyone is getting a total of 4 dust bags, correct?


Only 3 for a store pre order...


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Speedy, MP RCP, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks! I’ve been wanting this jacket  I had to get two sizes to make sure. It runs very wide and large. I had to take XS when I usually take S. I think they are making them larger. The cool thIng is it’s reversible
> It’s not super short in the torso. I’m 5’6 and I think it’s normal length. It is a bit overpowering, so I will wear with narrow pants. It’s VERY warm too! They are super hard to find, but I found it at Bloomingdales.
> I will try to post mod shots later



Amazing! I found it on Levi.com but also just found it on Amazon, hayyy no tax and two day shipping! Thanks for the fashion inspo my love!


----------



## jill39

chloebagfreak said:


> Yes, pretty soft. I just hope it goes away



yes stuffing it like @EmmJay said hopefully will help!  It looks so pretty in your pics!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

alliegetyourgun said:


> Amazing! I found it on Levi.com but also just found it on Amazon, hayyy no tax and two day shipping! Thanks for the fashion inspo my love!


Wow, that is great to hear. They didn’t have it on Levi’s when I looked last week. I had no idea Amazon had it. I’ve never bought clothes from them
I’m glad you got it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

jill39 said:


> yes stuffing it like @EmmJay said hopefully will help!  It looks so pretty in your pics!!!


Thank you


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy, MP RCP, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4554853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554855


Seriously fabulous I think this is one of my favorite outfits so far! You totally rock it!!


----------



## cutepnaikat

chloebagfreak said:


> I guess it’s just a crease But my SA said they can come in this way. Just was surprised- such an odd place to have a crease. I bought it online.
> View attachment 4554744
> View attachment 4554745
> View attachment 4554746


Mine has the same crease on the bigger pochette accessoires. I thought it was a defect at first.


----------



## cutepnaikat

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy, MP RCP, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4554853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554855


Looking so fab EmmJay! I love how you style your bags as well!


----------



## EmmJay

Bae looking fine with his Kaki MP.


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Seriously fabulous I think this is one of my favorite outfits so far! You totally rock it!!





cutepnaikat said:


> Looking so fab EmmJay! I love how you style your bags as well!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## LV521

EmmJay said:


> Reverse Speedy, MP RCP, and 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target blazer.
> View attachment 4554853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554855


Thanks for all the gorgeous mod shots! I love how versatile MP is and how each person can individualize it to suit her own style and needs. I can’t wait to play around with mine and really looking forward to future releases in different prints!


----------



## LV521

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yeah I don’t think they can.


How do you like the kaki/pink strap? Do you mind uploading a picture of MP with kaki/pink strap when you have time ? Big thanks


----------



## chloebagfreak

cutepnaikat said:


> Mine has the same crease on the bigger pochette accessoires. I thought it was a defect at first.


Hi, thanks so much for letting me know I was surprised since I’ve never had creased canvas- except the folds in a Speedy 
I love these MP so much, I can’t believe how cute and functional they are!!


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, thanks so much for letting me know I was surprised since I’ve never had creased canvas- except the folds in a Speedy
> I love these MP so much, I can’t believe how cute and functional they are!!


Same here! Love it soooo much and my hubby even surprised me by saying it’s the best so far


----------



## alliegetyourgun

LV521 said:


> Same here! Love it soooo much and my hubby even surprised me by saying it’s the best so far



Isn't it such a weird thrill when your significant other digs your bags? Extra points when they are extremely unfashionable themselves.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> Same here! Love it soooo much and my hubby even surprised me by saying it’s the best so far


Wow! That's so sweet of him


----------



## LV521

alliegetyourgun said:


> Isn't it such a weird thrill when your significant other digs your bags? Extra points when they are extremely unfashionable themselves.


Lol! My hubby is the conservative type, so I was shocked when he said he loves the look! The bag really comes alive when worn


----------



## AmberLux

LV_BB said:


> Aha I went back to the first page of this thread and found the post, thanks @AmberLux!
> 
> @Johnpauliegal I actually hope the DE print doesn’t come out soon, for the sake of my wallet  I can wait until next year lol



Aww!! You're welcome!! I concur with your DE statement to @Johnpauliegal! There is absolutely no way that I will be able to contain myself and my wallet if LV comes out with a DE version of the MP!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Took the MP out and about tonight.....had lots of looks and questions about this cutie bag.  I can’t wait for my blue/magenta strap!  DH commented that it reminds him of military tactical gear,  with all the wearing options and general handiness.


----------



## chloebagfreak

stylistbydesign said:


> Took the MP out and about tonight.....had lots of looks and questions about this cutie bag.  I can’t wait for my blue/magenta strap!  DH commented that it reminds him of military tactical gear,  with all the wearing options and general handiness.
> View attachment 4555060


Love it!


----------



## LV521

stylistbydesign said:


> Took the MP out and about tonight.....had lots of looks and questions about this cutie bag.  I can’t wait for my blue/magenta strap!  DH commented that it reminds him of military tactical gear,  with all the wearing options and general handiness.
> View attachment 4555060


Looks great! Such a different and unique look!


----------



## stylistbydesign

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it!





LV521 said:


> Looks great! Such a different and unique look!


Thank you very kindly!   We were very casual tonight, but I had to take her for a test drive.


----------



## bononl

I love all of your pictures with this cute bag! I'm trying to get my hands on the Kaki one.. Has anyone sprayed the vachetta with Apple Garde?


----------



## EmmJay

stylistbydesign said:


> Took the MP out and about tonight.....had lots of looks and questions about this cutie bag.  I can’t wait for my blue/magenta strap!  DH commented that it reminds him of military tactical gear,  with all the wearing options and general handiness.
> View attachment 4555060


Love your outfit and shoes. This bag is so practical and versatile.


----------



## EmmJay

There’s a NIB Rose Clair Multi Pochette in the LV Fanaddicts FB group for $1750 does NOT include the RCP. I am not the seller.


----------



## lipsofasia

EmmJay said:


> There’s a NIB Rose Clair Multi Pochette in the LV Fanaddicts FB group for $1750. I am not the seller.


Round coin purse is not included.


----------



## EmmJay

lipsofasia said:


> Round coin purse is not included.


I was typing so fast I didn’t notice that. Thank you!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Damn. Kaki was in stock for like 2 minutes last night, couldn’t grab it fast enough.


----------



## EmmJay

LV521 said:


> Thanks for all the gorgeous mod shots! I love how versatile MP is and how each person can individualize it to suit her own style and needs. I can’t wait to play around with mine and really looking forward to future releases in different prints!



Thank you so much! Can’t wait to see pics of how you style your bag.


----------



## CM SF

alliegetyourgun said:


> Damn. Kaki was in stock for like 2 minutes last night, couldn’t grab it fast enough.


Ahhh! What time? I’ve been stalking it everyday.


----------



## stylistbydesign

EmmJay said:


> Love your outfit and shoes. This bag is so practical and versatile.


Thanks so much!  Here’s a better shot of the shoes; they’re one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks so much!  Here’s a better shot of the shoes; they’re one of my favorite pairs!
> View attachment 4555468


These are awesome


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> These are awesome


Thanks, @snibor!  Every time I wear these shoes, I also love that I bought them on major sale.  I snagged these at 75% off during end-of-season designer sale at Saks a couple of years ago!


----------



## EmmJay

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks so much!  Here’s a better shot of the shoes; they’re one of my favorite pairs!
> View attachment 4555468


So stylish and they look comfy.


----------



## EmmJay

Bleu and Magenta MP strap. It is MIF unlike the Kaki strap. The C in France is kind of wonky because it is over a double seam fold in the strap. I have another one coming tomorrow and I’m curious what the C will look like on that one.


----------



## stylistbydesign

EmmJay said:


> Bleu and Magenta MP strap. It is MIF unlike the Kaki strap. The C in France is kind of wonky because it is over a double seam fold in the strap. I have another one coming tomorrow and I’m curious what the C will look like on that one.
> View attachment 4555514
> View attachment 4555515


Oooo, I am super excited for the Bleu/Magenta strap!  I cannot wait for mine!  Thanks for the comparison pics.


----------



## lallybelle

I ordered that one yesterday. I was tired of waiting for it to pop up..lol so I texted my SA who had JUST sold the one she had, so she's getting another for me. YAY.

@EmmJay I'd love to see some of you Fab mod shots with theis one.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

CM SF said:


> Ahhh! What time? I’ve been stalking it everyday.


Around 11pm eastern, not sure that how much that matters though?


----------



## CM SF

alliegetyourgun said:


> Around 11pm eastern, not sure that how much that matters though?


I’m not sure either, I guess it’s just random when they become available. I feel like I’m constantly refreshing my iPhone at all times! LOL


----------



## chloebagfreak

Such a cool collage here of the MP
https://www.glamour.es/moda/tendenc...n-tendencia-otono-invierno-street-style/45890


----------



## EmmJay

The inconsistency on the LV website is a scam in itself. There’s no vachetta tabs on the Bleu and Magenta strap on the LV website https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bandouliere-nvprod1770394v#J02473. The tabs are Bleu leather. However, on my strap....


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> The inconsistency on the LV website is a scam in itself. There’s no vachetta tabs on the Bleu and Magenta strap on the LV website https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bandouliere-nvprod1770394v#J02473. The tabs are Bleu leather. However, on my strap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555785
> 
> View attachment 4555798



HOLY CRAP! That's crazy!!! Makes it look fake! The wonky stitching, the wonky C, the messier stamping on the hardware, and the kicker: an unadvertised leather.. so odd!


----------



## EmmJay

Bleu and Magenta strap on the Multi Pochette. In LVoe!


----------



## LV_BB

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4555802
> 
> Such a cool collage here of the MP
> https://www.glamour.es/moda/tendenc...n-tendencia-otono-invierno-street-style/45890



There should be a TPF version with all the ways @EmmJay has styled the MP


----------



## LV521

EmmJay said:


> Bleu and Magenta strap on the Multi Pochette. In LVoe!
> View attachment 4555858


 Stunning! Perfect!


----------



## EmmJay

LV_BB said:


> There should be a TPF version with all the ways @EmmJay has styled the MP





LV521 said:


> Stunning! Perfect!



Thanks to both of you! Will take more pics with the strap later this week. Running late to an appt.


----------



## LV521

Changing from big purse to small purse is a breeze with this MP....This morning I used the MP strap with Azur B30, and the pochette and mini Pochette instantly transformed into useful SLG/organizer in the bigger bag. In the afternoon, when I ran errands and wanted to be hands free, just clip the strap onto MP and viola!


----------



## EmmJay

LV521 said:


> Changing from big purse to small purse is a breeze with this MP....This morning I used the MP strap with Azur B30, and the pochette and mini Pochette instantly transformed into useful SLG/organizer in the bigger bag. In the afternoon, when I ran errands and wanted to be hands free, just clip the strap onto MP and viola!
> View attachment 4555879
> View attachment 4555877


So pretty!


----------



## LV521

EmmJay said:


> So pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> The inconsistency on the LV website is a scam in itself. There’s no vachetta tabs on the Bleu and Magenta strap on the LV website https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bandouliere-nvprod1770394v#J02473. The tabs are Bleu leather. However, on my strap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555785
> 
> View attachment 4555798



My Kaki/rose strap also says Made in France. Although the blue is pretty, I’m glad I didn’t order it because I would’ve been disappointed that it has Vachetta as opposed to blue which shows in the photo. I sort of like the Kaki/rose strap better. 

Are you still going to keep it?


----------



## Suburbachic

Foxy trini said:


> I’ve been following the thread but have been out of town so couldn’t post. Leaving town again, but here’s a quick pic of my MP and the separate blue magenta strap. So far I’ve only worn my kaki strap with the largest pochette. I’ll be experimenting more soon and will post mid shots. Thanks for letting me share!


The blue strap is showing vachetta but online they have it with blue leather. A little bit disappointed with that discovery. However I really need a blue wide strap to go with at least a couple bags.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> My Kaki/rose strap also says Made in France. Although the blue is pretty, I’m glad I didn’t order it because I would’ve been disappointed that it has Vachetta as opposed to blue which shows in the photo. I sort of like the Kaki/rose strap better.
> 
> Are you still going to keep it?



I love the strap and like the vachetta, which will pair better with my bags instead of the blue. I have no use for the Kaki rose strap because I have the monotone Kaki strap, which I prefer. The Magenta in the strap can pass for a deep red or deep pink depending on the lighting and clothing worn with it. 
The LV website is consistently inconsistent with stock photos and descriptions. It shows the mini Pochette on the multi Pochette to be the same size as the old mini Pochette and that’s incorrect.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> I love the strap and like the vachetta, which will pair better with my bags instead of the blue. I have no use for the Kaki rose strap because I have the monotone Kaki strap, which I prefer. The Magenta in the strap can pass for a deep red or deep pink depending on the lighting and clothing worn with it.
> The LV website is consistently inconsistent with stock photos and descriptions. It shows the mini Pochette on the multi Pochette to be the same size as the old mini Pochette and that’s incorrect.


I have the dark Kaki strap too which I love love love. But the kaki and rose strap made my heart flutter when I saw how sharp it was. 



Don’t get me wrong, the blue/magenta is pretty too. I guess I don’t have much of a wardrobe to match that  strap.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> I have the dark Kaki strap too which I love love love. But the kaki and rose strap made my heart flutter when I saw how sharp it was.
> 
> View attachment 4555940
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, the blue/magenta is pretty too. I guess I don’t have much of a wardrobe to match that  strap.


It is very pretty!! I’ve seen it in person.


----------



## LV521

Both the blue/red and kaki/pink are pretty.....I WANT MORE STRAPS (sorry for yelling), LOL


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV521 said:


> Both the blue/red and kaki/pink are pretty.....I WANT MORE STRAPS (sorry for yelling), LOL


And I’m wanting the pink strap.


----------



## LV521

Johnpauliegal said:


> And I’m wanting the pink strap.


Let’s go stalking together...


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> Changing from big purse to small purse is a breeze with this MP....This morning I used the MP strap with Azur B30, and the pochette and mini Pochette instantly transformed into useful SLG/organizer in the bigger bag. In the afternoon, when I ran errands and wanted to be hands free, just clip the strap onto MP and viola!
> View attachment 4555879
> View attachment 4555877


I absolutely LOVE this combo  Amazing how organized you are!


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> I absolutely LOVE this combo  Amazing how organized you are!


Thank you! The strap is great for speedy b because you can go from shoulder to crossbody instantly. How’s your MP? Is the crease getting better?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV521 said:


> Changing from big purse to small purse is a breeze with this MP....This morning I used the MP strap with Azur B30, and the pochette and mini Pochette instantly transformed into useful SLG/organizer in the bigger bag. In the afternoon, when I ran errands and wanted to be hands free, just clip the strap onto MP and viola!
> View attachment 4555879
> View attachment 4555877


Love the pink strap with azur! 
Is that a PA in your Speedy?  Can you show the strap with it?


----------



## Purse-o-holic

How do you guys feel about using your new canvas strap with new vachetta on a bag with dark patina. I tried using khaki strap on a vintage LV bag I had but the shades of the vachetta were so different.


----------



## LV521

View attachment 4556002


Johnpauliegal said:


> Love the pink strap with azur!
> Is that a PA in your Speedy?  Can you show the strap with it?


Here you go...mine is the old model...I actually really like this combo, thanks for the idea


----------



## LV521

Purse-o-holic said:


> How do you guys feel about using your new canvas strap with new vachetta on a bag with dark patina. I tried using khaki strap on a vintage LV bag I had but the shades of the vachetta were so different.


I think the vachetta on the strap is very small and in a transitional position, so visually it looks ok if the patina doesn’t match....


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> Thank you! The strap is great for speedy b because you can go from shoulder to crossbody instantly. How’s your MP? Is the crease getting better?


The strap is amazing - good point about the crossbody ease of use.
No, the crease is not any better  I saw a couple of YouTube videos that had them as well. I am very careful with my bags, so I hate when something seems damaged. I noticed on my mono mini pochette, and my mono Eva that the vachetta seems a bit thicker and doesn’t bulge when you put stuff inside.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> View attachment 4556006
> View attachment 4556002
> 
> Here you go...mine is the old model...I actually really like this combo, thanks for the idea


I love this! I really want to get one of these DA pochette, but everyone I talk to says they are out. I stalk the website for it too
I think anything in DE will also look great with the pink strap. I have the DE Rosalie coin purse with the pink -and use it everyday!


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> The strap is amazing - good point about the crossbody ease of use.
> No, the crease is not any better  I saw a couple of YouTube videos that had them as well. I am very careful with my bags, so I hate when something seems damaged. I noticed on my mono mini pochette, and my mono Eva that the vachetta seems a bit thicker and doesn’t bulge when you put stuff inside.


Sorry that your MP’s crease is not getting better... I also feel the canvas is thinner/more pliable on MP, actually a lot of newer pieces seem to have thinner canvas....What’s your plan if the crease doesn’t get better?


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this! I really want to get one of these DA pochette, but everyone I talk to says they are out. I stalk the website for it too
> I think anything in DE will also look great with the pink strap. I have the DE Rosalie coin purse with the pink -and use it everyday!


I agree that DE would look amazing with this pink strap. Looks like my shopping list is growing: more straps and DE ”something”


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> Sorry that your MP’s crease is not getting better... I also feel the canvas is thinner/more pliable on MP, actually a lot of newer pieces seem to have thinner canvas....What’s your plan if the crease doesn’t get better?


Thank you! Well, my SA said to give it few days. So, we shall see if it improves. It actually looks like the canvas is puckered too. Ugh!
I’m not sure I like thinner canvas for small items. It shows more bulges when you put things inside. I use my mini pochettes every day, and they look normal- not bulging.


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you! Well, my SA said to give it few days. So, we shall see if it improves. It actually looks like the canvas is puckered too. Ugh!
> I’m not sure I like thinner canvas for small items. It shows more bulges when you put things inside. I use my mini pochettes every day, and they look normal- not bulging.


I understand...if you put what you want to carry in it and it bulges, it won’t look right. I carry minimally nowadays. When I need to carry more, I use speedyB or Neverfull. Like I did this morning, I used speedyB to carry extra stuff and MP acted as the organizers, then I changed out to MP when I went shopping and only needed my bare essentials...


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you! Well, my SA said to give it few days. So, we shall see if it improves. It actually looks like the canvas is puckered too. Ugh!
> I’m not sure I like thinner canvas for small items. It shows more bulges when you put things inside. I use my mini pochettes every day, and they look normal- not bulging.





chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you! Well, my SA said to give it few days. So, we shall see if it improves. It actually looks like the canvas is puckered too. Ugh!
> I’m not sure I like thinner canvas for small items. It shows more bulges when you put things inside. I use my mini pochettes every day, and they look normal- not bulging.


Also, don’t forget there’ll be different prints and materials of MP coming out in the future, so if you don’t feel thrilled with this set, you can always wait to see what comes out in the future. I recall seeing denim type of material, maybe that will hold the shape better


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> Also, don’t forget there’ll be different prints and materials of MP coming out in the future, so if you don’t feel thrilled with this set, you can always wait to see what comes out in the future. I recall seeing denim type of material, maybe that will hold the shape better


Thanks I love the denim one! I saw it a while back on Instagram


----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> I understand...if you put what you want to carry in it and it bulges, it won’t look right. I carry minimally nowadays. When I need to carry more, I use speedyB or Neverfull. Like I did this morning, I used speedyB to carry extra stuff and MP acted as the organizers, then I changed out to MP when I went shopping and only needed my bare essentials...


I actually don’t carry much. I carry a full mini pochette, narrow reading glasses in their case, my iPhone 7 Plus, and keys. If I’m going to carry a lot I take my Neverfull or my Goyard St .Louis


----------



## Marie1Claire

chloebagfreak said:


> The strap is amazing - good point about the crossbody ease of use.
> No, the crease is not any better  I saw a couple of YouTube videos that had them as well. I am very careful with my bags, so I hate when something seems damaged. I noticed on my mono mini pochette, and my mono Eva that the vachetta seems a bit thicker and doesn’t bulge when you put stuff inside.


The quality of LV bags is not what it used to be, safer to buy pre-loved, and this shortage & exclusivity LV have created is driving up the prices on the pre-loved market!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV521 said:


> View attachment 4556006
> View attachment 4556002
> 
> Here you go...mine is the old model...I actually really like this combo, thanks for the idea


I love it.  Thanks for the visual.   Oh and you’re welcome.


----------



## Kmazz39

Johnpauliegal said:


> I have the dark Kaki strap too which I love love love. But the kaki and rose strap made my heart flutter when I saw how sharp it was.
> 
> View attachment 4555940
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, the blue/magenta is pretty too. I guess I don’t have much of a wardrobe to match that  strap.


 the khaki w/rose.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kmazz39 said:


> I’m definitely not interested in the bag, just the strap. I pre-ordered the khaki/pink strap being sold separately and it’s been a complete mess. Yesterday I was told the strap arrived, then later told they don’t know where it is. I’m ready to cancel it all and get a refund.


Oh no. That’s terrible. Did they finally  locate one for you?


----------



## Kbschon

AmandaGator said:


> Got mine today!  Never stop refreshing the website--that's how I was able to snag mine!


If you don’t mind me asking, when did you place your order? I was lucky enough to order one with the pink strap on Saturday and still haven’t received a status update. My kaki/rose strap was delivered Tuesday Just waiting on my bag...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kbschon said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, when did you place your order? I was lucky enough to order one with the pink strap on Saturday and still haven’t received a status update. My kaki/rose strap was delivered Tuesday Just waiting on my bag...


Wow that’s a long time. Did you try calling?


----------



## Kbschon

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow that’s a long time. Did you try calling?


I thought so too! I did call. Apparently they are waiting to be restocked so they can ship out.  The suspense is driving me crazy!


----------



## Kmazz39

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh no. That’s terrible. Did they finally  locate one for you?


They did, but I’m done with pre-orders. I’ll take my chances and make my next purchases off the website.


----------



## jbags07

LV521 said:


> Let’s go stalking together...


I want to stalk with you!  I am happy with my dark green, but i am dying for the pink strap   My khaki/rose was delivered today but is locked in the managers office so i must wait until tomro to see it...


----------



## LV521

jbags07 said:


> I want to stalk with you!  I am happy with my dark green, but i am dying for the pink strap   My khaki/rose was delivered today but is locked in the managers office so i must wait until tomro to see it...


Did you pre-order the kaki/rose strap? I was so close to it but by the time I checked out, it was all gone  if you don’t mind, please take a picture of kaki/rose strap with MP, I’m dying to get a visual of it  big thank 
I will post it here when I see the pink MP available online, let the stalking begin....


----------



## jbags07

LV521 said:


> Did you pre-order the kaki/rose strap? I was so close to it but by the time I checked out, it was all gone  if you don’t mind, please take a picture of kaki/rose strap with MP, I’m dying to get a visual of it  big thank
> I will post it here when I see the pink MP available online, let the stalking begin....


When i pick it up tomro, i will take pix and post it for you


----------



## LV521

jbags07 said:


> When i pick it up tomro, i will take pix and post it for you


Thank you so much looking forward to it


----------



## miss_chiff

LV521 said:


> Did you pre-order the kaki/rose strap? I was so close to it but by the time I checked out, it was all gone  if you don’t mind, please take a picture of kaki/rose strap with MP, I’m dying to get a visual of it  big thank
> I will post it here when I see the pink MP available online, let the stalking begin....


Until you get your pic of it with the multi Pochette...here it is with a speedy courtesy of LVtyffani...


----------



## chloebagfreak

miss_chiff said:


> Until you get your pic of it with the multi Pochette...here it is with a speedy courtesy of LVtyffani...



I saw this on her instagram too! It seems like all of the pictures make it look almost black. I’d love to see it in the daylight.


----------



## miss_chiff

chloebagfreak said:


> I saw this on her instagram too! It seems like all of the pictures make it look almost black. I’d love to see it in the daylight.


Lol yeah, I agree...LV lighting always makes colors look different.


----------



## LVmyakita

I was able to order the kaki/rose strap tonight by calling the 800 number. They connected me to the Costa Mesa boutique and they had one available.  Just got shipping details and it will be here tomorrow. So happy


----------



## chloebagfreak

LVmyakita said:


> I was able to order the kaki/rose strap by calling the 800 number. They connected me to the Costa Mesa boutique and they had one available.  Just got shipping details and it will be here tomorrow. So happy


How exciting! Congratulations! I really love it


----------



## lipsofasia

LVmyakita said:


> I was able to order the kaki/rose strap tonight by calling the 800 number. They connected me to the Costa Mesa boutique and they had one available.  Just got shipping details and it will be here tomorrow. So happy


Yestarday I also called the 800 number because I saw that one kaki/rose was in NYC store. They told me


----------



## lipsofasia

Yestarday I also called the 800 number because I saw that one kaki/rose was in NYC store. They told me that the store will contact me. They never did ! Why they didnt do the same like with you??


----------



## LV521

miss_chiff said:


> Until you get your pic of it with the multi Pochette...here it is with a speedy courtesy of LVtyffani...



Thank you so much for posting this picture. Love it!!


----------



## LV521

LVmyakita said:


> I was able to order the kaki/rose strap tonight by calling the 800 number. They connected me to the Costa Mesa boutique and they had one available.  Just got shipping details and it will be here tomorrow. So happy


So lucky...congrats!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kmazz39 said:


> They did, but I’m done with pre-orders. I’ll take my chances and make my next purchases off the website.


I preordered the MP, but with all the preorder fiasco with the jungle collection, once this bag became available online, I ordered it not knowing whether or not I would get it. Boy was I in for a shocker, I now have 2 lol.  Still undecided what I’m doing with it.   I should’ve ordered the pink strap when it became available on the site; but just in case the preorder didn’t go through I wanted to make sure I got the green one.


----------



## LVmyakita

.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVmyakita said:


> That has happened to me several times too....not sure why this time was different.


It’s the first time I ever preordered.   So what did you do?  Just return the extra one?


----------



## jbags07

LV521 said:


> Did you pre-order the kaki/rose strap? I was so close to it but by the time I checked out, it was all gone  if you don’t mind, please take a picture of kaki/rose strap with MP, I’m dying to get a visual of it  big thank
> I will post it here when I see the pink MP available online, let the stalking begin....


I love it!  I still really want to somehow find a punk one too. And get the blue maybe....


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4557394
> View attachment 4557395
> 
> I love it!  I still really want to somehow find a punk one too. And get the blue maybe....


So pretty!!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Sorry but I in love with this so called “scam” bag.


----------



## EmmJay

LadyFabuluxe said:


> View attachment 4557399
> View attachment 4557398
> 
> 
> Sorry but I in love with this so called “scam” bag.


Pretty in pink.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

EmmJay said:


> Pretty in pink.


 Thank you, dear.


----------



## LV521

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4557394
> View attachment 4557395
> 
> I love it!  I still really want to somehow find a punk one too. And get the blue maybe....


LOVE IT  I want all the straps as well. Thank you for pictures, you look great!!


----------



## LV521

LadyFabuluxe said:


> View attachment 4557399
> View attachment 4557398
> 
> 
> Sorry but I in love with this so called “scam” bag.


You look fabulous!! I’m in love with this “scam” bag as well. Not a scam to me at all, getting all the essential SLG in one shot and can create multiple looks, how can that be a scam??


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4557394
> View attachment 4557395
> 
> I love it!  I still really want to somehow find a punk one too. And get the blue maybe....


I love this bag with that strap.


----------



## V_vee

I got my samorga organizers for MP. Some pics hoping it helps someone. The organizers are snug fit as always with samorga plus different in dimensions from the regular mini and PM pochettes. Shade is khaki. (I am in no way associated with the brand or promoting it. I just like using organizers with my bags is all )

Pochette from MP vs Regular Pochette Accessoires 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mini Pochette from MP vs Regular Mini Pochette
	

		
			
		

		
	




Interior fit 




Base


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4557394
> View attachment 4557395
> 
> I love it!  I still really want to somehow find a punk one too. And get the blue maybe....


Love it It looks great with that strap!


----------



## chloebagfreak

V_vee said:


> I got my samorga organizers for MP. Some pics hoping it helps someone. The organizers are snug fit as always with samorga plus different in dimensions from the regular mini and PM pochettes. Shade is khaki. (I am in no way associated with the brand or promoting it. I just like using organizers with my bags is all )
> 
> Pochette from MP vs Regular Pochette Accessoires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557441
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette from MP vs Regular Mini Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557443
> 
> 
> Interior fit
> View attachment 4557424
> 
> View attachment 4557423
> 
> Base
> View attachment 4557425
> 
> View attachment 4557426


Wow! So cool! Maybe I should get one to smooth out the creasing on the bottom of my larger MP pochette


----------



## Nivahra

That light pink strap with the Pochettes in Damier Azur  - that would be my dream combination


----------



## EmmJay

V_vee said:


> I got my samorga organizers for MP. Some pics hoping it helps someone. The organizers are snug fit as always with samorga plus different in dimensions from the regular mini and PM pochettes. Shade is khaki. (I am in no way associated with the brand or promoting it. I just like using organizers with my bags is all )
> 
> Pochette from MP vs Regular Pochette Accessoires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557441
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette from MP vs Regular Mini Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557443
> 
> 
> Interior fit
> View attachment 4557424
> 
> View attachment 4557423
> 
> Base
> View attachment 4557425
> 
> View attachment 4557426



So cute!!


----------



## Soniaa

alliegetyourgun said:


> Agreed, I love the bag (obsessed) and could care less about the criticisms. Fashion is art, and art is subjective. The fishing vest comment made me LOL.


^ This! Some people are just too sensitive for social media. 
That comment was hilarious!


----------



## Soniaa

mrsinsyder said:


> I do too, people insult bags I own on here occasionally and I could not care less.


Right!? I get criticized for owning lv but I just dust those comments off my shoulders..


----------



## lorihmatthews

Soniaa said:


> Right!? I get criticized for owning lv but I just dust those comments off my shoulders..



People are stupid. (Those who criticize, not you.)


----------



## LV521

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! So cool! Maybe I should get one to smooth out the creasing on the bottom of my larger MP pochette


Great idea! I think it will give more structure too, less bulging, maybe?


----------



## LV521

V_vee said:


> I got my samorga organizers for MP. Some pics hoping it helps someone. The organizers are snug fit as always with samorga plus different in dimensions from the regular mini and PM pochettes. Shade is khaki. (I am in no way associated with the brand or promoting it. I just like using organizers with my bags is all )
> 
> Pochette from MP vs Regular Pochette Accessoires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557441
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette from MP vs Regular Mini Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557443
> 
> 
> Interior fit
> View attachment 4557424
> 
> View attachment 4557423
> 
> Base
> View attachment 4557425
> 
> View attachment 4557426


Thank you for sharing these. I’m going to get them too.


----------



## Starbux32

LadyFabuluxe said:


> View attachment 4557399
> View attachment 4557398
> 
> 
> Sorry but I in love with this so called “scam” bag.


Omg, I now want the pink because you ladies that have it made it look soooo good!!!! I also want both additional straps because everyone that has them made them look so good as well!


----------



## Starbux32

LV521 said:


> LOVE IT  I want all the straps as well. Thank you for pictures, you look great!!


I concur, lol!


----------



## LoubouBoo

I don’t post often, but I just have to say I’m in love with my bag. It was worth all of the hype!! I got mine for the original price but I would get it with the price increase. That’s how much I love it. I’m just now getting over having pneumonia, but when I’m fully 100% I will take and post pics.


----------



## EmmJay

LoubouBoo said:


> I don’t post often, but I just have to say I’m in love with my bag. It was worth all of the hype!! I got mine for the original price but I would get it with the price increase. That’s how much I love it. I’m just now getting over having pneumonia, but when I’m fully 100% I will take and post pics.


Hope you feel better!


----------



## LV521

LoubouBoo said:


> I don’t post often, but I just have to say I’m in love with my bag. It was worth all of the hype!! I got mine for the original price but I would get it with the price increase. That’s how much I love it. I’m just now getting over having pneumonia, but when I’m fully 100% I will take and post pics.


Feel better soon


----------



## chloebagfreak

LoubouBoo said:


> I don’t post often, but I just have to say I’m in love with my bag. It was worth all of the hype!! I got mine for the original price but I would get it with the price increase. That’s how much I love it. I’m just now getting over having pneumonia, but when I’m fully 100% I will take and post pics.


Awe...I hope you feel better soon Then you can really enjoy your new MP


----------



## chloebagfreak

LadyFabuluxe said:


> View attachment 4557399
> View attachment 4557398
> 
> 
> Sorry but I in love with this so called “scam” bag.


Such beautiful shots It looks great on you!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I switched up the chain and I really love how much edgier it looks!


----------



## Purse-o-holic




----------



## chloebagfreak

LV521 said:


> Great idea! I think it will give more structure too, less bulging, maybe?


Could be helpful


----------



## vargagirl

Has anyone in Australia gotten the Multi Pochette yet? 
I went into store yesterday and they said no they didn’t have it, no they’re not getting any, no they can’t order one. Very unhelpful - basically suggested stalking the website as the only way!


----------



## shelli1039

LoubouBoo said:


> I don’t post often, but I just have to say I’m in love with my bag. It was worth all of the hype!! I got mine for the original price but I would get it with the price increase. That’s how much I love it. I’m just now getting over having pneumonia, but when I’m fully 100% I will take and post pics.



I also don’t post often but mine came today (actually 2 came on the same day, the one I pre-ordered at the store and then one I stalked).  I absolutely love it! It’s just as versatile as I thought it would be and the pink strap goes with more than I thought it would. If they weren’t both pink, I would be really tempted to keep both so it’s probably a good thing!


----------



## EmmJay

Bleu MP strap, Dauphine chain, and pantsuit from Banana Republic. The Pochettes are worn with the vachetta against the body.


----------



## shelli1039

Just playing around with my reverse. I don’t think it works though...


----------



## shelli1039

With reverse strap...


----------



## shelli1039

Pink strap with Felicie


----------



## shelli1039

With Felicie chain...


----------



## LVmyakita

EmmJay said:


> I love the strap and like the vachetta, which will pair better with my bags instead of the blue. I have no use for the Kaki rose strap because I have the monotone Kaki strap, which I prefer. The Magenta in the strap can pass for a deep red or deep pink depending on the lighting and clothing worn with it.
> The LV website is consistently inconsistent with stock photos and descriptions. It shows the mini Pochette on the multi Pochette to be the same size as the old mini Pochette and that’s incorrect.



Do these straps have date codes? All my other straps do, but don’t see one on my khaki/rose strap.


----------



## LV521

EmmJay said:


> Bleu MP strap, Dauphine chain, and pantsuit from Banana Republic. The Pochettes are worn with the vachetta against the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557757
> View attachment 4557758
> View attachment 4557759
> View attachment 4557760


Stunning as always....There should be a thread showcasing all the looks you come up with! You have great styles and amazing creativities!
And, your husband is a great photographer!!


----------



## LV521

shelli1039 said:


> With reverse strap...





shelli1039 said:


> Pink strap with Felicie





shelli1039 said:


> With Felicie chain...


Looks like you are having a lot of fun! I really like the one with Felicie.


----------



## EmmJay

LVmyakita said:


> Do these straps have date codes? All my other straps do, but don’t see one on my khaki/rose strap.


To my knowledge, they do not.


----------



## LVmyakita

EmmJay said:


> To my knowledge, they do not.


Thank you very much.


----------



## EmmJay

@shelli1039 Love all of the looks!


----------



## EmmJay

LV521 said:


> Stunning as always....There should be a thread showcasing all the looks you come up with! You have great styles and amazing creativities!
> And, your husband is a great photographer!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## shelli1039

EmmJay said:


> @shelli1039 Love all of the looks!



Oh my goodness EmmJay, I should have timed it better! Me slumming over here in sweats packing for a trip (or should I say procrastinating packing and being distracted by my MP!) and you looking simply gorge!  Love ALL of your looks! We really do need an album with just all of yours.


----------



## shelli1039

LV521 said:


> Looks like you are having a lot of fun! I really like the one with Felicie.



Thank you! Yes, too much fun! But now back to packing for my trip!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

chloebagfreak said:


> Such beautiful shots It looks great on you!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Starbux32 said:


> Omg, I now want the pink because you ladies that have it made it look soooo good!!!! I also want both additional straps because everyone that has them made them look so good as well!


The pink is gorgeous!!! I need the other straps as well.


----------



## chloebagfreak

shelli1039 said:


> With Felicie chain...


Wow! I love all  of your options!! How cool!
How fun


----------



## Marie1Claire

vargagirl said:


> Has anyone in Australia gotten the Multi Pochette yet?
> I went into store yesterday and they said no they didn’t have it, no they’re not getting any, no they can’t order one. Very unhelpful - basically suggested stalking the website as the only way!


Im supposed to be one of the first on the waiting list but haven't heard anything yet! Not sure if I will get it as I'm very disillusion with the workmanship of my latest purchase!!


----------



## n1a

Marie1Claire said:


> Im supposed to be one of the first on the waiting list but haven't heard anything yet! Not sure if I will get it as I'm very disillusion with the workmanship of my latest purchase!!


Multi pochettes have been available since last week. But only to who had reserved or in the waiting list. As now, stores said they are sold out maybe til the next shipment in November.


----------



## vargagirl

Thanks


----------



## Marie1Claire

n1a said:


> Multi pochettes have been available since last week. But only to who had reserved or in the waiting list. As now, stores said they are sold out maybe til the next shipment in November.


Probably going to their top customers first!


----------



## Joeli7

I noticed that the black bar now doesn't say call for availability, it's please check back later.


----------



## EmmJay

Joeli7 said:


> I noticed that the black bar now doesn't say call for availability, it's please check back later.


On the US site, it’s still call for availability. Remember to add the item to your wishlist.


----------



## EmmJay

Marie1Claire said:


> Probably going to their top customers first!


My CAs are handling MPs on a first order basis no matter the clients status.


----------



## jbags07

LV521 said:


> LOVE IT  I want all the straps as well. Thank you for pictures, you look great!!


Thank you  i know, i want all the straps too!  I want a Speedy DE soon, and i keep thinking, just the straps i bought so far for the MP could have gotten me my Speedy lol (i’ve bought 4 straps including this khaki/rose)....but the awesome thing is to be able to interchange straps with a variety of bags too, so its worth it


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love this bag with that strap.


Me too, even more than with the green!  But i love that green too


----------



## jbags07

V_vee said:


> I got my samorga organizers for MP. Some pics hoping it helps someone. The organizers are snug fit as always with samorga plus different in dimensions from the regular mini and PM pochettes. Shade is khaki. (I am in no way associated with the brand or promoting it. I just like using organizers with my bags is all )
> 
> Pochette from MP vs Regular Pochette Accessoires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557441
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette from MP vs Regular Mini Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557443
> 
> 
> Interior fit
> View attachment 4557424
> 
> View attachment 4557423
> 
> Base
> View attachment 4557425
> 
> View attachment 4557426


Perfect! And great idea. I love my Samorgas i use for my Speedy and NF...going to get these too, thx for sharing


----------



## jbags07

LoubouBoo said:


> I don’t post often, but I just have to say I’m in love with my bag. It was worth all of the hype!! I got mine for the original price but I would get it with the price increase. That’s how much I love it. I’m just now getting over having pneumonia, but when I’m fully 100% I will take and post pics.


Fell better soon   Looking foward to your pix!


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Bleu MP strap, Dauphine chain, and pantsuit from Banana Republic. The Pochettes are worn with the vachetta against the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557757
> View attachment 4557758
> View attachment 4557759
> View attachment 4557760


Love, love your outfit with the blue strap!


----------



## jbags07

shelli1039 said:


> With reverse strap...


I love this!


----------



## jbags07

shelli1039 said:


> With Felicie chain...


Love this look too....


----------



## jbags07

LV521 said:


> Stunning as always....There should be a thread showcasing all the looks you come up with! You have great styles and amazing creativities!
> And, your husband is a great photographer!!


Ditto!


----------



## LV521

jbags07 said:


> Thank you  i know, i want all the straps too!  I want a Speedy DE soon, and i keep thinking, just the straps i bought so far for the MP could have gotten me my Speedy lol (i’ve bought 4 straps including this khaki/rose)....but the awesome thing is to be able to interchange straps with a variety of bags too, so its worth it


Have fun playing with your straps! I love using MP strap on speedyB, it’s comfortable and makes converting from shoulder to crossbody instantly.


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> Love, love your outfit with the blue strap!


Thank you!


----------



## HTOWNE

EmmJay said:


> My CAs are handling MPs on a first order basis no matter the clients status.


I would not believe that for a minute.  If a VIC or client that is important to them wants an item that comes in, they will get priority.


----------



## HTOWNE

They are making thousands of this piece.  It just takes patience if you want them.  There will be more straps to choose from as well.

They hyped this with the celebrities because of the quantity they are producing.  Do you really believe the celebrities would wear this because they liked it?


----------



## EmmJay

HTOWNE said:


> I would not believe that for a minute.  If a VIC or client that is important to them wants an item that comes in, they will get priority.



I am not a VIC and I received two MPs from different stores. As with most things LV, VICs and preferred clients are given priority. I’m unsure why the CAs I know we’re told to handle the inventory for the MP differently.


----------



## HTOWNE

EmmJay said:


> I am not a VIC and I received two MPs from different stores. As with most things LV, VICs and preferred clients are given priority. I’m unsure why the CAs I know we’re told to handle the inventory for the MP differently.



I did not say you have to be a VIC to get one.  The lists were not that long initially so anyone who inquired early should have had no problem getting one.  Wants all the hype started, the lists got longer.  I just hope everyone realizes this is permanent and there will be more coming and not to pay the resellers.


----------



## EmmJay

HTOWNE said:


> I did not say you have to be a VIC to get one.  The lists were not that long initially so anyone who inquired early should have had no problem getting one.  Wants all the hype began, the lists got longer.  I just hope everyone realizes this is permanent and there will be more coming and not to pay the resellers.


Say no to resellers!! I saw a reseller had one for $2400 on IG that sold.


----------



## HTOWNE

EmmJay said:


> Say no to resellers!! I saw a reseller had one for $2400 on IG that sold.


Agree!!  Mybarbiescloset advertised preselling them prior to the release.  The owner even talked about how he was banned from LV and then deleted the post because he realized how stupid it was to tell the world.  Nothing to be proud of!  Obviously there was a reason he was banned.  Like others have said, there is always a way around it.


----------



## VirginiaLV

EmmJay said:


> Bleu MP strap, Dauphine chain, and pantsuit from Banana Republic. The Pochettes are worn with the vachetta against the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557757
> View attachment 4557758
> View attachment 4557759
> View attachment 4557760


Great mod pics!  You should be a model for LV!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

HTOWNE said:


> They are making thousands of this piece.  It just takes patience if you want them.  There will be more straps to choose from as well.
> 
> They hyped this with the celebrities because of the quantity they are producing.  Do you really believe the celebrities would wear this because they liked it?


Of course they like they bag. Celebrities like fashion too. But of course we all know they are wearing the bag because they got them for FREE. But to imply LV is paying celebs to wear bags they don't even like is perhaps a little rich. Lots of celebs probably got that bag free and gave it straight to their assistant or nanny.


----------



## EmmJay

VirginiaLV said:


> Great mod pics!  You should be a model for LV!


Thank you!


----------



## HTOWNE

alliegetyourgun said:


> Of course they like they bag. Celebrities like fashion too. But of course we all know they are wearing the bag because they got them for FREE. But to imply LV is paying celebs to wear bags they don't even like is perhaps a little rich. Lots of celebs probably got that bag free and gave it straight to their assistant or nanny.


I completely disagree.  They do not all like the bag.  They are asked to wear it, and YES, some do get paid!
If you think that every Louis Vuitton you see a celebrity wearing is because they like it is more than a little rich.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

HTOWNE said:


> I completely disagree.  They do not all like the bag.  They are asked to wear it, and YES, some do get paid!
> If you think that every Louis Vuitton you see a celebrity wearing is because they like it is more than a little rich.


Never said they all did.. which is why they wouldn't wear it. Let's not conflate PR packages and being a paid and advertised spokesperson. Common sense is key. But why don't we agree to disagree. I prefer my hats foil-less.


----------



## HTOWNE

alliegetyourgun said:


> Let's not conflate PR packages and being a paid and advertised spokesperson. Common sense is key. But why don't we agree to disagree. I prefer my hats foil-less.


Lets not deflate them either.  Common sense is key.  I know the information I provide as factual.  I assume you are guessing, because you are 100% wrong.  I do not pretend to know things I do not.  You will learn as you grow older.  Your little pot shots are meaningless.


----------



## jbags07

LV521 said:


> Have fun playing with your straps! I love using MP strap on speedyB, it’s comfortable and makes converting from shoulder to crossbody instantly.


Yes, the MP straps are perfect for Speedy!  I also bought the extra ling mono/black strap for the MP, but i am loving it for Speedy too


----------



## cutepnaikat

Here’s a comparison of the two Pochette accessoires ♥️


----------



## cutepnaikat

Mini Pochette Accessoires comparison ♥️


----------



## bell0279

I have recently joined the bandwagon of wanting  this bag! I have been put on a waiting list through my store, but thought in the meantime might stalk the website. Does this ever pop up as available online or no? Thank you


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bell0279 said:


> I have recently joined the bandwagon of wanting  this bag! I have been put on a waiting list through my store, but thought in the meantime might stalk the website. Does this ever pop up as available online or no? Thank you


Yes..I bought the pink and kaki bags online.


----------



## LV521

bell0279 said:


> I have recently joined the bandwagon of wanting  this bag! I have been put on a waiting list through my store, but thought in the meantime might stalk the website. Does this ever pop up as available online or no? Thank you


Hi, I got mine online last Saturday.


----------



## Ailin17

Can the pochettes stand on their own? And is it correct that the Multi P’s PA is not as wide as the regular PA?


----------



## fandmcarebear

Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


----------



## shelli1039

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!



This is funny as I was a non-believer myself and determined to not let the hype impact my decision to buy it. Then I received it and put it on and started playing with all of the ways to wear it with various straps and it was game over!


----------



## KandyKane

vargagirl said:


> Has anyone in Australia gotten the Multi Pochette yet?
> I went into store yesterday and they said no they didn’t have it, no they’re not getting any, no they can’t order one. Very unhelpful - basically suggested stalking the website as the only way!


I've been on the wait list since the beginning of Sep and have not heard yet  Wish I could have paid/preordered but they wanted me to come into store


----------



## Starbux32

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


Another pretty in pink!


----------



## Elleand3

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


Haha same here!! I guess it’s just so functional! I didn’t want myself to like this and tried it on and that was it for me.


----------



## chloebagfreak

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


Love it on you!! It is definitely chic and useful


----------



## EmmJay

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


So effortlessly chic.


----------



## jbags07

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


Looks fantastic on you, really loving the pink strap against the denim


----------



## Bumbles

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


Looks great on you. I’m so surprised everyone is going crazy over this bag.


----------



## Bumbles

shelli1039 said:


> This is funny as I was a non-believer myself and determined to not let the hype impact my decision to buy it. Then I received it and put it on and started playing with all of the ways to wear it with various straps and it was game over!


Lol probably has to do with the forum and seeing it everyday too?


----------



## cajhingle

Mix and match


----------



## luvspurses

fandmcarebear said:


> Guys....as a firm nonbeliever of this bag, I am shocked at how fantastic it is!   It exceeded all expectations....Now I need more straps!


looks great against the denim. really like it : )


----------



## EmmJay

Bleu and Magenta strap with Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and outfit is Stephen Sprouse for Target. I also like this strap on my Gucci blooms WOC.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Bleu and Magenta strap with Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and outfit is Stephen Sprouse for Target. I also like this strap on my Gucci blooms WOC.
> View attachment 4559303
> View attachment 4559306
> View attachment 4559307
> View attachment 4559308
> View attachment 4559310


Fabulous!  Loving each look, and looks great with them Blooms especially


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> Fabulous!  Loving each look, and looks great with them Blooms especially


Thank you!


----------



## LGGSZTX

EmmJay said:


> Bleu and Magenta strap with Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and outfit is Stephen Sprouse for Target. I also like this strap on my Gucci blooms WOC.
> View attachment 4559303
> View attachment 4559306
> View attachment 4559307
> View attachment 4559308
> View attachment 4559310


Very cute with Gucci blooms! I just ordered my first Gucci, the Dionysus in Black. I don't have any black bags and love the shape of it. I am concerned about the strap being uncomfortable.  (The chain that is.)


----------



## EmmJay

LGGSZTX said:


> Very cute with Gucci blooms! I just ordered my first Gucci, the Dionysus in Black. I don't have any black bags and love the shape of it. I am concerned about the strap being uncomfortable.  (The chain that is.)


The blooms is my only Gucci and I’m considering getting rid of it. I like how colorful it is but I am not impressed with Gucci’s after sales service. It is nothing like LVs. I hope your new Gucci bag works for you.


----------



## lipsofasia

Anybody saw Multi Pochette avaiable on line recently ?


----------



## EmmJay

Can’t get enough of the MP kaki strap featured with Pochette Accessoires NM and RCP.


----------



## LV521

lipsofasia said:


> Anybody saw Multi Pochette avaiable on line recently ?


Sadly, no.....


----------



## LV521

EmmJay said:


> Can’t get enough of the MP kaki strap featured with Pochette Accessoires NM and RCP.
> View attachment 4560101


So fun to see all the variations you come up with....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marie1Claire

cutepnaikat said:


> Here’s a comparison of the two Pochette accessoires ♥️



I definitely prefer the older PA. It is fully lined and I believe the zips are bigger (wider teeth)? ❤ some of these new zips keep getting stuck!!


----------



## Marie1Claire

KandyKane said:


> I've been on the wait list since the beginning of Sep and have not heard yet  Wish I could have paid/preordered but they wanted me to come into store


Im supposed to be one of the first on the waiting list but havent heard anything yet, although I do have an ongoing issue with my new pochette double zip so I'm probably on the naughty list, I am now scared of the quality being offered ATM!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Loving the pink strap 
Twinning with the blazer @EmmJay!


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Can’t get enough of the MP kaki strap featured with Pochette Accessoires NM and RCP.
> View attachment 4560101


Love this look! Such a great background too!


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4560151
> View attachment 4560150
> View attachment 4560149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the pink strap
> Twinning with the blazer @EmmJay!


Love this on you!!


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Love this look! Such a great background too!


Thank you!


----------



## Elleand3

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4560151
> View attachment 4560150
> View attachment 4560149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the pink strap
> Twinning with the blazer @EmmJay!


Love this. I wear mine the same way without the RCP attached.


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4560151
> View attachment 4560150
> View attachment 4560149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the pink strap
> Twinning with the blazer @EmmJay!


Looks fabulous!


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Love this on you!!


Thanks EmmJay, it is fun! 
Hard to know what to wear these days since it’s cold, then hot, then cold...


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> Looks fabulous!


Thanks so much! How are you liking yours?


Elleand3 said:


> Love this. I wear mine the same way without the RCP attached.


Thank you! The movement on my chest would drive me nuts, plus my dogs would be after it


----------



## cheidel

EmmJay said:


> Bleu and Magenta strap with Reverse Pochette Trunk Verticale and outfit is Stephen Sprouse for Target. I also like this strap on my Gucci blooms WOC.
> View attachment 4559303
> View attachment 4559306
> View attachment 4559307
> View attachment 4559308
> View attachment 4559310


You look adorable, and another pretty Target outfit!!!


----------



## EmmJay

cheidel said:


> You look adorable, and another pretty Target outfit!!!


Thank you!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

lipsofasia said:


> Anybody saw Multi Pochette avaiable on line recently ?


Client services says restock is in 3-5 weeks. Let's hope we can snag something then!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Does anyone notice their multipochette bags having zipper that is not smooth? Mine require two hands, versus on my Eva the zipper is smooth.
I wonder if it’s the design or if it just is too new? 
My Alma BB has a zipper that is not too smooth, but I feel the round shape would make it that way.


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks so much! How are you liking yours?
> 
> Thank you! The movement on my chest would drive me nuts, plus my dogs would be after it


I am loving mine! I tend to keep the RCP attached to the 2 pouches also. I alternate between using one pouch, and adding the second when i need to carry a couple of extra things. Switching up straps is fun too. Overall, its such a fun and awesome piece and so easy to carry. I love that I can toss the pouches that are carrying my basics, into my NF or a larger bag when more space is needed.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

chloebagfreak said:


> Does anyone notice their multipochette bags having zipper that is not smooth? Mine require two hands, versus on my Eva the zipper is smooth.
> I wonder if it’s the design or if it just is too new?
> My Alma BB has a zipper that is not too smooth, but I feel the round shape would make it that way.


Can’t find the post but someone else mentioned a stiff zipper, have you tried the wax paper trick yet? Running wax paper on the zipper teeth?


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Does anyone notice their multipochette bags having zipper that is not smooth? Mine require two hands, versus on my Eva the zipper is smooth.
> I wonder if it’s the design or if it just is too new?
> My Alma BB has a zipper that is not too smooth, but I feel the round shape would make it that way.


Hi! I noticed this with mine the first week of use. It’s fine now. I’m all about that one hand life.


----------



## debykf

I have not used my MP yet and am debating if I should keep it....does anyone put their phone in the smaller Pochette? I’m feeling like it’s too much /too heavy for the bag to put more than some make up items in the smaller Pochette especially if only using the gold chain and not the crossbody strap. Is this anyone else’s experience?


----------



## EmmJay

debykf said:


> I have not used my MP yet and am debating if I should keep it....does anyone put their phone in the smaller Pochette? I’m feeling like it’s too much /too heavy for the bag to put more than some make up items in the smaller Pochette especially if only using the gold chain and not the crossbody strap. Is this anyone else’s experience?


I use the smaller Pochette for my phone. I use the larger Pochette for my AirPods, car key fob, epi pen, key pouch for my cards, lip gloss, and nail file. The items in the larger pouch are my daily essentials. I put cash in my RCP.


----------



## PenelopeFlys

I actually love it for the sole purpose of separating my phone from the rest of my goods since my phone constantly is in and out of whatever I'm carrying. I keep my phone in the smaller pochette and my wallet/lipgloss/key fob in the larger. I don't like to put coins in the coin pouch so I put my earbuds in there.


----------



## AmberLux

debykf said:


> I have not used my MP yet and am debating if I should keep it....does anyone put their phone in the smaller Pochette? I’m feeling like it’s too much /too heavy for the bag to put more than some make up items in the smaller Pochette especially if only using the gold chain and not the crossbody strap. Is this anyone else’s experience?



Interestingly enough, the smaller pochette is the only piece I have been using lately, haha.  I definitely put my phone it! I love it for running quick errands. I put my phone, my cardholder that also holds my keys, and (sometimes) my airpods. My airpods make the bag pretty stuffed, but I don't mind if I am going grocery shopping or something like that. I will also note, that I have been using the smaller pochette with my monogram strap as opposed to the chain. I will probably use the chain when I am going out for the evening. TBH, the smaller pochette is probably my favorite piece on the MP!


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> I am loving mine! I tend to keep the RCP attached to the 2 pouches also. I alternate between using one pouch, and adding the second when i need to carry a couple of extra things. Switching up straps is fun too. Overall, its such a fun and awesome piece and so easy to carry. I love that I can toss the pouches that are carrying my basics, into my NF or a larger bag when more space is needed.


That sounds great! Having other straps makes it seem like getting a new purse more often


----------



## Marie1Claire

chloebagfreak said:


> Does anyone notice their multipochette bags having zipper that is not smooth? Mine require two hands, versus on my Eva the zipper is smooth.
> I wonder if it’s the design or if it just is too new?
> My Alma BB has a zipper that is not too smooth, but I feel the round shape would make it that way.


Its the same with the Pochette Double Zip! Are they using zippers with smaller teeth now because items I purchased 2 years ago have the better wider teeth zips (even my key cles)


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Hi! I noticed this with mine the first week of use. It’s fine now. I’m all about that one hand life.


Thanks for letting me know  I agree about the one hand!


alliegetyourgun said:


> Can’t find the post but someone else mentioned a stiff zipper, have you tried the wax paper trick yet? Running wax paper on the zipper teeth?


Thank you! I will try that. I wasn’t sure if it was the way they made the zipper or not.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Marie1Claire said:


> Its the same with the Pochette Double Zip! Are they using zippers with smaller teeth now because items I purchased 2 years ago have the better wider teeth zips (even my key cles)


Wow, I’m not sure what size the zippers are, but hopefully through use and wax paper it can get smoother.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ok, I think I solved the zipper problems

Last night on this forum I was looking up zippers not running smoothly, and the wax was mentioned- but so was pencil lead! I had no idea. 
Today I tried the pencil lead- since I don’t have wax paper- and it is a miracle!
I tried on a couple of older bags first. I tried on my black Alma BB since that one was the worst. Fixed it right away! Then tried on my Speedy B- worked beautifully. Then, I tried it with my Gucci disco bag- which was always a pain to zip- AMAZING!
So, I would definitely try this.
* I would be careful on light colored bags
* I wiped the zipper off afterwards to get any remaining lead marks off the zipper.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Yikes. My guess is someone walked in two seconds later and said “I don’t give a damn, I’ll take it.” Sad to hear though, I hope the second batch isn’t even worse since they may be rushing production due to demand.


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Yikes. My guess is someone walked in two seconds later and said “I don’t give a damn, I’ll take it.” Sad to hear though, I hope the second batch isn’t even worse since they may be rushing production due to demand.


I don’t understand why the CA showed a bag with quality issues to a client. This makes no sense.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> I don’t understand why the CA showed a bag with quality issues to a client. This makes no sense.


I’ve had this happen with a Kirigami set shipped to store before, they agreed with me right away that it was defective (peeling glazing) but I honestly think they didn’t notice, or didn’t care.. thinking I would just take it.


----------



## Lala523

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok, I think I solved the zipper problems
> 
> Last night on this forum I was looking up zippers not running smoothly, and the wax was mentioned- but so was pencil lead! I had no idea.
> Today I tried the pencil lead- since I don’t have wax paper- and it is a miracle!
> I tried on a couple of older bags first. I tried on my black Alma BB since that one was the worst. Fixed it right away! Then tried on my Speedy B- worked beautifully. Then, I tried it with my Gucci disco bag- which was always a pain to zip- AMAZING!
> So, I would definitely try this.
> * I would be careful on light colored bags
> * I wiped the zipper off afterwards to get any remaining lead marks off the zipper.


Did you run the lead over the zippers as if you were “coloring” on them?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Lala523 said:


> Did you run the lead over the zippers as if you were “coloring” on them?


Hi Yes, I just wrote on them and ran the pencil up and down the zipper. Not very hard though. I was nervous, so I did it gingerly. I started on a older bag, just in case something weird happened. But it didn’t


----------



## Marie1Claire

alliegetyourgun said:


> Yikes. My guess is someone walked in two seconds later and said “I don’t give a damn, I’ll take it.” Sad to hear though, I hope the second batch isn’t even worse since they may be rushing production due to demand.


Their qualiy has gone down over the past couple of years! Not good enough LV, I pay for quality!!


----------



## Marie1Claire

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, I’m not sure what size the zippers are, but hopefully through use and wax paper it can get smoother.


Stiff, stuck zippers should not get past Quality Control. LV were famous for their butter smooth zips, I have purchased  items in the past just for the zippers!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Marie1Claire said:


> Stiff, stuck zippers should not get past Quality Control. LV were famous for their butter smooth zips, I have purchased  items in the past just for the zippers!


That is too bad that they allow this. But, the pencil lead fixed it.
 Most of my LV do not have zippers. My vintage-1997- Montsouris backpack has the drawstring, and I just realized it has that little zipper area in the front. I’ve had it for a couple of years, and I rarely opened that little front pocket- until tonight! I just went over it a couple of times with the pencil- smooth as butter. Wow, I just figured it was old


----------



## Lala523

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi Yes, I just wrote on them and ran the pencil up and down the zipper. Not very hard though. I was nervous, so I did it gingerly. I started on a older bag, just in case something weird happened. But it didn’t


Thank you! I’ll have to try it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Lala523 said:


> Thank you! I’ll have to try it!


You’re welcome!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I decided not to give my daughter one part of my bag and my DIL the other part. 
Too bad when I return my bag they’re going to resell it for the new price!  Unfortunately I can’t return it to a store to help out you guys since I used PayPal.


----------



## luxfishin

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi Yes, I just wrote on them and ran the pencil up and down the zipper. Not very hard though. I was nervous, so I did it gingerly. I started on a older bag, just in case something weird happened. But it didn’t


i'm going to have to try this out.  big one is smooth but the mini pochette zipper is so stiff that i feel like i am about to rip the zipper off stiff even with using 2hands.


----------



## mjyerzz

Hi, need your opinions. To those who own both the MP and the PA NM...which one do you like better? I have and tried both and the larger MP pochette looks good as a crossbody because it’s larger but thinner in width and the canvas is softer. The PA NM is smaller but more structured and has a thicker canvas (i think better quality overall). I thought it would be an easier decision to let go of the older one but now I’m torn.


----------



## chloebagfreak

luxfishin said:


> i'm going to have to try this out.  big one is smooth but the mini pochette zipper is so stiff that i feel like i am about to rip the zipper off stiff even with using 2hands.


I hope it helps! I think my larger pouch was more difficult than the smaller one. I’m not sure of the quality of these overall. Mine still has some bulging/ puckering  areas at the bottom of the larger pouch. I do think they rushed these


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok, I think I solved the zipper problems
> 
> Last night on this forum I was looking up zippers not running smoothly, and the wax was mentioned- but so was pencil lead! I had no idea.
> Today I tried the pencil lead- since I don’t have wax paper- and it is a miracle!
> I tried on a couple of older bags first. I tried on my black Alma BB since that one was the worst. Fixed it right away! Then tried on my Speedy B- worked beautifully. Then, I tried it with my Gucci disco bag- which was always a pain to zip- AMAZING!
> So, I would definitely try this.
> * I would be careful on light colored bags
> * I wiped the zipper off afterwards to get any remaining lead marks off the zipper.


Wow!  This is awesome. Thank you for letting us know, I am excited to try it on my tricky zippers


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> Wow!  This is awesome. Thank you for letting us know, I am excited to try it on my tricky zippers


You’re welcome! I found it here on the forum somewhere


----------



## emcollins

Hello lovelies! The Multi Pochette is my first LV piece and I am IN LOVE  

I have a question though - on two occasions (and probably less than 10 wears) I have had an item become unattached.

First time, I was sitting in coffee shop and I noticed one side of the strap wasn’t clipped on. Second I had the bag over the back of my chair at a restaurant and happened to look on the floor to notice my RCP was just lying there

I guess these could both be a freak accident, but the RCP one really worried me as would hate to lose her! 

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

emcollins said:


> Hello lovelies! The Multi Pochette is my first LV piece and I am IN LOVE
> 
> I have a question though - on two occasions (and probably less than 10 wears) I have had an item become unattached.
> 
> First time, I was sitting in coffee shop and I noticed one side of the strap wasn’t clipped on. Second I had the bag over the back of my chair at a restaurant and happened to look on the floor to notice my RCP was just lying there
> 
> I guess these could both be a freak accident, but the RCP one really worried me as would hate to lose her!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


I’ve used my bag a few times and this has not happened to me and I have the kaki and pink bags..


----------



## emcollins

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve used my bag a few times and this has not happened to me and I have the kaki and pink bags..


Good to know, just hoping they were both random occurrences! X


----------



## EmmJay

emcollins said:


> Hello lovelies! The Multi Pochette is my first LV piece and I am IN LOVE
> 
> I have a question though - on two occasions (and probably less than 10 wears) I have had an item become unattached.
> 
> First time, I was sitting in coffee shop and I noticed one side of the strap wasn’t clipped on. Second I had the bag over the back of my chair at a restaurant and happened to look on the floor to notice my RCP was just lying there
> 
> I guess these could both be a freak accident, but the RCP one really worried me as would hate to lose her!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


I hope you are enjoying your first LV. Unlike many of us when we got our first LV, it didn’t come with multiple pieces that can be worn separately or paired with other bags. 
Refer to the pic that I attached. I hook the mini Pochette to the clasp on the strap, that is then clasped to the larger Pochette. I prefer it this way because the Pochettes lay better when worn together. Hope this helps and I hope you continue to enjoy your bag.


----------



## emcollins

EmmJay said:


> I hope you are enjoying your first LV. Unlike many of us when we got our first LV, it didn’t come with multiple pieces that can be worn separately or paired with other bags.
> Refer to the pic that I attached. I hook the mini Pochette to the clasp on the strap, that is then clasped to the larger Pochette. I prefer it this way because the Pochettes lay better when worn together. Hope this helps and I hope you continue to enjoy your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561475
> View attachment 4561476


Thank you EmmJay! I’ll give that a go


----------



## jbags07

emcollins said:


> Hello lovelies! The Multi Pochette is my first LV piece and I am IN LOVE
> 
> I have a question though - on two occasions (and probably less than 10 wears) I have had an item become unattached.
> 
> First time, I was sitting in coffee shop and I noticed one side of the strap wasn’t clipped on. Second I had the bag over the back of my chair at a restaurant and happened to look on the floor to notice my RCP was just lying there
> 
> I guess these could both be a freak accident, but the RCP one really worried me as would hate to lose her!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Congratulations on your first LV   Beware, its very addictive    To answer your question, i have not had any issues....


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> I hope you are enjoying your first LV. Unlike many of us when we got our first LV, it didn’t come with multiple pieces that can be worn separately or paired with other bags.
> Refer to the pic that I attached. I hook the mini Pochette to the clasp on the strap, that is then clasped to the larger Pochette. I prefer it this way because the Pochettes lay better when worn together. Hope this helps and I hope you continue to enjoy your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561475
> View attachment 4561476



guuurl I want that strap its droolworthy too. Red and blue Superman lewk!


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> guuurl I want that strap its droolworthy too. Red and blue Superman lewk!


I never that of the Superhero vibe it gives.


----------



## lxrac

EmmJay said:


> I never that of the Superhero vibe it gives.



Yes, it's uber cute strap. You better keep it!


----------



## Kbschon

I couldn’t be more disappointed with the way LV is handling this bag. After being on the waitlist, finally able to purchase the bag, told I was first to get it after the shipment from overseas comes...I just received an email that said my order was cancelled bc they can’t fill it. Unacceptable!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kbschon said:


> I couldn’t be more disappointed with the way LV is handling this bag. After being on the waitlist, finally able to purchase the bag, told I was first to get it after the shipment from overseas comes...I just received an email that said my order was cancelled bc they can’t fill it. Unacceptable!!!


That’s terrible. So sorry to hear this. I’m certain there will be more production soon, considering it is a permanent bag.


----------



## Kbschon

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s terrible. So sorry to hear this. I’m certain there will be more production soon, considering it is a permanent bag.


Thanks!  And yes, I know, and will probably get it when it becomes available again.  LOL

But this just isn’t right.  Just be aware that just because you paid for it and they said it’s coming, does not mean anything.  This is why I buy most of my bags from FP.  I have never had good customer service at LV.  FP is just the best!  There is no comparison, in my opinion.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kbschon said:


> Thanks!  And yes, I know, and will probably get it when it becomes available again.  LOL
> 
> But this just isn’t right.  Just be aware that just because you paid for it and they said it’s coming, does not mean anything.  This is why I buy most of my bags from FP.  I have never had good customer service at LV.  FP is just the best!  There is no comparison, in my opinion.



I hear that. 
I remember a few months ago I saw the Giant Speedy B Kaki/cream online. I paid for it immediately. Patiently waited for shipment info. Never received it. After 5 days I decided to call. They made a mistake. It was no longer available and they couldn’t fulfill my order. I was mad!


----------



## DrTr

jbags07 said:


> Wow!  This is awesome. Thank you for letting us know, I am excited to try it on my tricky zippers


I second this trick!  I had a coat zipper that stuck with me in it!  It was zipped almost to my neck, so I carefully used a #2 pencil on it top to bottom, and it let me unzip. Whew. I don’t have claustrophobia but being stuck in a down coat inside was hot. I too have used it in a bag zipper, and I zip it back and forth several times then wipe the zipper so no graphite transfer. I also suggest sticking the point of the pencil “inside” the zipper pull of that makes sense, not just on the teeth. Thanks dog for all of you at tpf!  Tips and tricks to keep our luxury goods in great shape (ps learned how to wash my H silk scarves and likely it would work for LV scarves too) in the H forum. Saves $$$ on dry cleaning and they smell and look so much better. h scarves have hand rolled hems, and dry cleaners usually press them flat - sorry I’m a bit off topic, but every tip helps!)


----------



## Kmazz39

Kbschon said:


> Thanks!  And yes, I know, and will probably get it when it becomes available again.  LOL
> 
> But this just isn’t right.  Just be aware that just because you paid for it and they said it’s coming, does not mean anything.  This is why I buy most of my bags from FP.  I have never had good customer service at LV.  FP is just the best!  There is no comparison, in my opinion.


This is why I'm done with pre-orders, it's a complete mess in my opinion. I've come to realize no item is worth the hassle.


----------



## bbkctpf

Hey guys, I did an instore preorder and also got one on prelaunch day online.  My online one came much sooner.  The instore preorder is there now for pickup, my question is would they let me exchange it for the pink one (since prices have changed)? I think I want both  (having a @Johnpauliegal moment haha)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bbkctpf said:


> Hey guys, I did an instore preorder and also got one on prelaunch day online.  My online one came much sooner.  The instore preorder is there now for pickup, my question is would they let me exchange it for the pink one (since prices have changed)? I think I want both  (having a @Johnpauliegal moment haha)



  Too funny. 

Since I couldn’t get the pink MP, I decided to return the extra Kaki one. Lol. I would’ve loved to help someone out here, but I couldn’t return it to a store and I didn’t want to take the chance of going another avenue. 

I also think if they let you exchange it, they would probably charge you the “new” price.


----------



## jbags07

DrTr said:


> I second this trick!  I had a coat zipper that stuck with me in it!  It was zipped almost to my neck, so I carefully used a #2 pencil on it top to bottom, and it let me unzip. Whew. I don’t have claustrophobia but being stuck in a down coat inside was hot. I too have used it in a bag zipper, and I zip it back and forth several times then wipe the zipper so no graphite transfer. I also suggest sticking the point of the pencil “inside” the zipper pull of that makes sense, not just on the teeth. Thanks dog for all of you at tpf!  Tips and tricks to keep our luxury goods in great shape (ps learned how to wash my H silk scarves and likely it would work for LV scarves too) in the H forum. Saves $$$ on dry cleaning and they smell and look so much better. h scarves have hand rolled hems, and dry cleaners usually press them flat - sorry I’m a bit off topic, but every tip helps!)


Ditto, thank goodness for everyone here on tpf!  I am going to look up those scarf washing tips, that sounds perfect!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## DrTr

jbags07 said:


> Ditto, thank goodness for everyone here on tpf!  I am going to look up those scarf washing tips, that sounds perfect!  Thank you for sharing


Of course - there’s at least one entire thread on scarf washing tips in the Hermes forum. After my first anxious attempt (although I had washed silk blouses for years prior) I love the results. Good luck!


----------



## jbags07

DrTr said:


> Of course - there’s at least one entire thread on scarf washing tips in the Hermes forum. After my first anxious attempt (although I had washed silk blouses for years prior) I love the results. Good luck!


Awesome! Many thanks for this info


----------



## cheidel

Kbschon said:


> Thanks!  And yes, I know, and will probably get it when it becomes available again.  LOL
> 
> But this just isn’t right.  Just be aware that just because you paid for it and they said it’s coming, does not mean anything.  This is why I buy most of my bags from FP.  I have never had good customer service at LV.  FP is just the best!  There is no comparison, in my opinion.


Sorry that happened to you.  I buy from FP a lot too!


----------



## stylistbydesign

MPA in Kaki with Gucci floral sandals 
Happy Sunday Funday!


----------



## chloebagfreak

stylistbydesign said:


> MPA in Kaki with Gucci floral sandals
> Happy Sunday Funday!
> View attachment 4564389


Super cute!


----------



## chloebagfreak

So I kinda was having a love/ hate relationship with this MP. I wasn’t sure if it would hold all my stuff
Then I started goofing around with it today. Hooked the strap to my mini pochette Tahitenne, then  realized that since my glasses take up too much space in the other pochettes, I would hang them on the little ring!
I also noticed that my keys fit better in this round coin purse than the LV key pouch- I have a round Mini key fob.

Going crazy with all the fires and staying packed- just in case-so I distracted myself today


----------



## EmmJay

stylistbydesign said:


> MPA in Kaki with Gucci floral sandals
> Happy Sunday Funday!
> View attachment 4564389


So pretty!


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> So I kinda was having a love/ hate relationship with this MP. I wasn’t sure if it would hold all my stuff
> Then I started goofing around with it today. Hooked the strap to my mini pochette Tahitenne, then  realized that since my glasses take up too much space in the other pochettes, I would hang them on the little ring!
> I also noticed that my keys fit better in this round coin purse than the LV key pouch- I have a round Mini key fob.
> 
> Going crazy with all the fires and staying packed- just in case-so I distracted myself today
> View attachment 4564454
> View attachment 4564455
> View attachment 4564456


Love these looks. Especially the sunglasses in the d-ring on the strap.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Love these looks. Especially the sunglasses in the d-ring on the strap.


Thank you Emmjay 
I felt creative today


----------



## stylistbydesign

chloebagfreak said:


> Super cute!





EmmJay said:


> So pretty!



Thank you, sweet ladies! I've been having a fun time playing with the MPA.  It kinda goes with everything!


----------



## stylistbydesign

chloebagfreak said:


> So I kinda was having a love/ hate relationship with this MP. I wasn’t sure if it would hold all my stuff
> Then I started goofing around with it today. Hooked the strap to my mini pochette Tahitenne, then  realized that since my glasses take up too much space in the other pochettes, I would hang them on the little ring!
> I also noticed that my keys fit better in this round coin purse than the LV key pouch- I have a round Mini key fob.
> 
> Going crazy with all the fires and staying packed- just in case-so I distracted myself today
> View attachment 4564454
> View attachment 4564455
> View attachment 4564456





EmmJay said:


> Love these looks. Especially the sunglasses in the d-ring on the strap.


+1....the sunglasses idea is !  I was struggling with where to put my sunnies today in the MPA; I nearly always have them (because Phoenix!), but I dislike wearing sunnies on top of my head, because they get stretched out.


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> So I kinda was having a love/ hate relationship with this MP. I wasn’t sure if it would hold all my stuff
> Then I started goofing around with it today. Hooked the strap to my mini pochette Tahitenne, then  realized that since my glasses take up too much space in the other pochettes, I would hang them on the little ring!
> I also noticed that my keys fit better in this round coin purse than the LV key pouch- I have a round Mini key fob.
> 
> Going crazy with all the fires and staying packed- just in case-so I distracted myself today
> View attachment 4564454
> View attachment 4564455
> View attachment 4564456


Love all of these looks, but the sunglass idea is just brilliant   Will work perfect for readers too...


----------



## chloebagfreak

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, sweet ladies! I've been having a fun time playing with the MPA.  It kinda goes with everything!


It is fun! I agree it goes with everything- and if it doesn’t, just take one part off


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> Love all of these looks, but the sunglass idea is just brilliant   Will work perfect for readers too...


Yes, I have one pair of glasses- then at night, another pair, and they were taking up too much space in the bag!


stylistbydesign said:


> +1....the sunglasses idea is !  I was struggling with where to put my sunnies today in the MPA; I nearly always have them (because Phoenix!), but I dislike wearing sunnies on top of my head, because they get stretched out.


Yes, I wear mine on my head but this is good for my other pair. Actually, I have an obscene amount of glasses
I make pearl eyeglass holders, so I usually wear those- but this is a great option.


----------



## Lala523

bbkctpf said:


> Hey guys, I did an instore preorder and also got one on prelaunch day online.  My online one came much sooner.  The instore preorder is there now for pickup, my question is would they let me exchange it for the pink one (since prices have changed)? I think I want both  (having a @Johnpauliegal moment haha)



They should let you exchange it and honor original price. However, if it’s not available and won’t be for a while, you’ll have to return it (if you don’t want to keep both and be able to get your money back within the 30 days) and wait until the pink one becomes available. But you’ll have to pay for the new price going that route.


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> So I kinda was having a love/ hate relationship with this MP. I wasn’t sure if it would hold all my stuff
> Then I started goofing around with it today. Hooked the strap to my mini pochette Tahitenne, then  realized that since my glasses take up too much space in the other pochettes, I would hang them on the little ring!
> I also noticed that my keys fit better in this round coin purse than the LV key pouch- I have a round Mini key fob.
> 
> Going crazy with all the fires and staying packed- just in case-so I distracted myself today
> View attachment 4564454
> View attachment 4564455
> View attachment 4564456


Looks great and be safe!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Lala523 said:


> They should let you exchange it and honor original price. However, if it’s not available and won’t be for a while, you’ll have to return it (if you don’t want to keep both and be able to get your money back within the 30 days) and wait until the pink one becomes available. But you’ll have to pay for the new price going that route.



Yeah since I received 2 Kaki MP bags, I tried getting a Pink MP to no avail. SOLD OUT all over. If it becomes available I too would have to pay the higher price. I returned my extra kaki one. I decided I no longer want another MP bag even if I get it in pink. It makes no sense to me; however it would’ve if I had gotten it when I wanted it.   I’m happy with the Kaki strap and kaki/rose strap. I also have the mono strap which I can also use. If I get another strap for this bag I’ll probably get something inexpensive on Etsy.


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Looks great and be safe!


Thank you DrTr
It’s been a harrowing week, but the fires got under control and the winds died down. It’s these Santa Ana winds we get that cause the fires to spread so quickly.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

chloebagfreak said:


> So I kinda was having a love/ hate relationship with this MP. I wasn’t sure if it would hold all my stuff
> Then I started goofing around with it today. Hooked the strap to my mini pochette Tahitenne, then  realized that since my glasses take up too much space in the other pochettes, I would hang them on the little ring!
> I also noticed that my keys fit better in this round coin purse than the LV key pouch- I have a round Mini key fob.
> 
> Going crazy with all the fires and staying packed- just in case-so I distracted myself today
> View attachment 4564454
> View attachment 4564455
> View attachment 4564456



Very cute! I don't want to love this bag, but I really do. People are selling them for 3 times the retail price on Posh and eBay... *sigh.* Anywho, I love how you styled yours. I saw someone on Instagram add a Tapage bag charm to the strap instead of the coin purse and thought it looked adorable. I also imagine a fun pin or brooch would look cool, since the strap is canvas.


----------



## chloebagfreak

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Very cute! I don't want to love this bag, but I really do. People are selling them for 3 times the retail price on Posh and eBay... *sigh.* Anywho, I love how you styled yours. I saw someone on Instagram add a Tapage bag charm to the strap instead of the coin purse and thought it looked adorable. I also imagine a fun pin or brooch would look cool, since the strap is canvas.


Thank you so much! 
That is too bad that they are selling them for so much! I hope LV adds some stock soon. There are definitely many options on styling this MP. I love being creative, so it’s fun to come up with ideas


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you DrTr
> It’s been a harrowing week, but the fires got under control and the winds died down. It’s these Santa Ana winds we get that cause the fires to spread so quickly.


I’m sure it is totally harrowing!  All over the world we are all suffering bigger longer lasting more horrific weather events related to climate change and it is scary as heck. Glad the winds shifted and you are safe. I do know I in part come to tpf to connect with other lovely people and to forget bigger worries for awhile. 

It was was great to see your photos!  I’m so mixed about the multi pochette - I love it, but am struggling with “justifying” it if it becomes available again. It looks great on all of you and is so versatile. I have quite a few small LV mono pochettes now, but of course I start babbling to self “but none just like this and they ARE  bigger than some and of course you NEED a RCP “.  I could have bought the pink strap one the online pre announce morning, it was available for awhile. Now I’m thinking no way it will come back around. So I go back and forth and stalk some more!  All your modeling pics and EmmJay’s and those of others doesn’t help me be strong oh well, I try to tell myself if it shows I’ll get it if not something new will come. I’m already trying existing straps on it in my head etc etc. of course NO ONE here understands my dilemma


----------



## DrTr

Here’s a strange post - the picture is way out of proportion and lighting so so, but if any of you like to match nails to bags etc I found the perfect match for the Kaki MP!  Sweater Weather by Essie.  Can you tell I’m procrastinating some work? I tend to follow tpf down the rabbit hole when I have work I don’t want to do.


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> I’m sure it is totally harrowing!  All over the world we are all suffering bigger longer lasting more horrific weather events related to climate change and it is scary as heck. Glad the winds shifted and you are safe. I do know I in part come to tpf to connect with other lovely people and to forget bigger worries for awhile.
> 
> It was was great to see your photos!  I’m so mixed about the multi pochette - I love it, but am struggling with “justifying” it if it becomes available again. It looks great on all of you and is so versatile. I have quite a few small LV mono pochettes now, but of course I start babbling to self “but none just like this and they ARE  bigger than some and of course you NEED a RCP “.  I could have bought the pink strap one the online pre announce morning, it was available for awhile. Now I’m thinking no way it will come back around. So I go back and forth and stalk some more!  All your modeling pics and EmmJay’s and those of others doesn’t help me be strong oh well, I try to tell myself if it shows I’ll get it if not something new will come. I’m already trying existing straps on it in my head etc etc. of course NO ONE here understands my dilemma


Thank you! Yes, coming here has a nice way of taking us out of our daily lives Hyperfocusing on details, visual beauty,  and communicating with those who have common interests make troubles seem to be farther away

I totally get it about already having many little SLGs and pouches. I have the Eva, the round coin purse,and two mini pochettes. I was thinking about if I really needed this too! Being a jewelry designer, I’m always looking at things, tweaking them, and just having fun with metals, chains, and gemstones. Fashion is kinda like that- we fiddle with our handbags, and if they bring us joy, or another way to wear them, it lights up our reward centers in the brain= Happiness


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you! Yes, coming here has a nice way of taking us out of our daily lives Hyperfocusing on details, visual beauty,  and communicating with those who have common interests make troubles seem to be farther away
> 
> I totally get it about already having many little SLGs and pouches. I have the Eva, the round coin purse,and two mini pochettes. I was thinking about if I really needed this too! Being a jewelry designer, I’m always looking at things, tweaking them, and just having fun with metals, chains, and gemstones. Fashion is kinda like that- we fiddle with our handbags, and if they bring us joy, or another way to wear them, it lights up our reward centers in the brain= Happiness


Indeed, lots of lit up reward centers around here!  Very cool that you are a jewelry designer, my best friend is one too, and she is the massive enabler with her encouragement of my first LV purchase, the neo noe in rose poudre mono! you make your bags look great. I suspect most of us know how it ends, we justify and buy!  I’m hoping people are right and that a restock will hit in November. And if it was then the cc would be in a new cycle  Rose MP here I come ( I hope!). It sounds like you really like it after playing and making it your own. Thanks for your encouragement


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Indeed, lots of lit up reward centers around here!  Very cool that you are a jewelry designer, my best friend is one too, and she is the massive enabler with her encouragement of my first LV purchase, the neo noe in rose poudre mono! you make your bags look great. I suspect most of us know how it ends, we justify and buy!  I’m hoping people are right and that a restock will hit in November. And if it was then the cc would be in a new cycle  Rose MP here I come ( I hope!). It sounds like you really like it after playing and making it your own. Thanks for your encouragement


Yes for sure! That’s great that your friend is a jewelry designer and an enabler
I think if it brings you joy or amusement then get it. I have a couple of really nice bags that I don’t wear, so initially it’s good to think about the desirability of the bag. Since this can be used in other handbags- it’s a longer term purchase in case it goes out of style, or you get bored. I would have loved this combo when I had my two frozen shoulders- not both at the same time. But, back then I had to have tiny handbags for sure!


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yeah since I received 2 Kaki MP bags, I tried getting a Pink MP to no avail. SOLD OUT all over. If it becomes available I too would have to pay the higher price. I returned my extra kaki one. I decided I no longer want another MP bag even if I get it in pink. It makes no sense to me; however it would’ve if I had gotten it when I wanted it.   I’m happy with the Kaki strap and kaki/rose strap. I also have the mono strap which I can also use. If I get another strap for this bag I’ll probably get something inexpensive on Etsy.


Thats a great idea to check out additional straps on Etsy...


----------



## jbags07

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Very cute! I don't want to love this bag, but I really do. People are selling them for 3 times the retail price on Posh and eBay... *sigh.* Anywho, I love how you styled yours. I saw someone on Instagram add a Tapage bag charm to the strap instead of the coin purse and thought it looked adorable. I also imagine a fun pin or brooch would look cool, since the strap is canvas.


Ooohhh, brilliant! To add a brooch!  And if you really want an MP, wait it out. Once the hype wears off i am sure they will be more easily available online!  Or check the stalking thread regularly...those folks are amazing, a couple of items i could never get, i was able to, due to them posting availability and me seeing it at the right time....IMO, i think if you can get it, its the most versatile and fun bag to wear   I keep intending to move into my Speedy for fall, but i cannot move out of my MP


----------



## EmmJay

Pink strap!


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Pink strap!
> View attachment 4565929


Yay!  Did u find one for sale separately?!  I want one too


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Pink strap!
> View attachment 4565929


So my darling do you have intel to get the pink strap.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> So my darling do you have intel to get the pink strap.


Just realized it should’ve been a private message


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> Yay!  Did u find one for sale separately?!  I want one too





Johnpauliegal said:


> So my darling do you have intel to get the pink strap.


I did a local trade for this mono adjustable strap for the pink strap. I kept the shoulder pad from the strap though. The first time I’ve ever traded and only because the strap was unused with receipt. I’m excited!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Know what is crazy. I returned my MP bag on 10/11 at the UPS drop off location.  I just got this message today.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Johnpauliegal said:


> Know what is crazy. I returned my MP bag on 10/11 at the UPS drop off location.  I just got this message today.
> 
> View attachment 4565997


Ohhhh. The irony! Hope it arrives there safely soon!!


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> I did a local trade for this mono adjustable strap for the pink strap. I kept the shoulder pad from the strap though. The first time I’ve ever traded and only because the strap was unused with receipt. I’m excited!
> View attachment 4565996


Perfect! And brilliant trade


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> I did a local trade for this mono adjustable strap for the pink strap. I kept the shoulder pad from the strap though. The first time I’ve ever traded and only because the strap was unused with receipt. I’m excited!
> View attachment 4565996


 Wow. That was a great deal.


----------



## EveHarrington

Johnpauliegal said:


> Too funny.
> 
> Since I couldn’t get the pink MP, I decided to return the extra Kaki one. Lol. I would’ve loved to help someone out here, but I couldn’t return it to a store and I didn’t want to take the chance of going another avenue.
> 
> I also think if they let you exchange it, they would probably charge you the “new” price.


I think I may have bought your bag.  The kaki showed up online last night and after what felt like forever, I was able to buy it!  I should have it on Thursday!


----------



## jbags07

EveHarrington said:


> I think I may have bought your bag.  The kaki showed up online last night and after what felt like forever, I was able to buy it!  I should have it on Thursday!


Yay!   Thats awesome. hope you love it as much as we all do


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EveHarrington said:


> I think I may have bought your bag.  The kaki showed up online last night and after what felt like forever, I was able to buy it!  I should have it on Thursday!


Omg. that’s awesome!!  I can't believe it!!  Good for you!!

But meanwhile LV states they haven’t received it yet. Lol.


----------



## EveHarrington

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. that’s awesome!!  I can't believe it!!  Good for you!!
> 
> But meanwhile LV states they haven’t received it yet. Lol.


Lol. That's too funny.  That just means there's going to be another lucky duck out there when they do finally get your bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EveHarrington said:


> Lol. That's too funny.  That just means there's going to be another lucky duck out there when they do finally get your bag


I want to be the lucky duck stating they received my return ok.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EveHarrington said:


> I think I may have bought your bag.  The kaki showed up online last night and after what felt like forever, I was able to buy it!  I should have it on Thursday!


Amazing! Glad they’re still popping up! I hope you actually get it, the woman a few pages ago snagged one online then they cancelled it days later. Fingers crossed for you tho!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

alliegetyourgun said:


> Amazing! Glad they’re still popping up! I hope you actually get it, the woman a few pages ago snagged one online then they cancelled it days later. Fingers crossed for you tho!!


Know what bothers me?  I really want to help others. But I don’t trust anyone. I guess cuz I’ve had bad experiences in the past and actually got scammed out of two different situations one that had to do with being scammed of $960 ten years ago. You live and learn. Crazy.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Know what bothers me?  I really want to help others. But I don’t trust anyone. I guess cuz I’ve had bad experiences in the past and actually got scammed out of two different situations one that had to do with being scammed of $960 ten years ago. You live and learn. Crazy.


I’ve never been scammed but there’s a lot of scamming in the designer handbag market. It’s hard to trust people, so I just don’t.


----------



## DrTr

Johnpauliegal said:


> I want to be the lucky duck stating they received my return ok.


They are incredibly SLOOOOW about that!  In August they finally got my return but UPS showed it accepted on a Monday and it didn’t show up as received until Wednesday night and THEN it took FOEVER to process!  I only share this with you to say that that it seems as if this is their normal.   Shouldn’t be. Other huge companies do it in way less than a week. Fingers crossed it hurries up for you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

DrTr said:


> They are incredibly SLOOOOW about that!  In August they finally got my return but UPS showed it accepted on a Monday and it didn’t show up as received until Wednesday night and THEN it took FOEVER to process!  I only share this with you to say that that it seems as if this is their normal.   Shouldn’t be. Other huge companies do it in way less than a week. Fingers crossed it hurries up for you!


Thank you. It now says it’s expected to arrive today. Maybe I’ll feel more at ease if I stop tracking my return.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. It now says it’s expected to arrive today. Maybe I’ll feel more at ease if I stop tracking my return.


Stop refreshing!! You’re using your stalking skills to stalk your return. Lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Stop refreshing!! You’re using your stalking skills to stalk your return. Lol


 Too funny. 

Here’s my newest bag. Favorite MM DA with the Kaki/rose strap. Lighting is not too good lol


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Too funny.
> 
> Here’s my newest bag. Favorite MM DA with the Kaki/rose strap. Lighting is not too good lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566465


I love it and your scarecrow. You have so many nice bags.


----------



## katandkay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Too funny.
> 
> Here’s my newest bag. Favorite MM DA with the Kaki/rose strap. Lighting is not too good lol
> 
> View attachment 4566467


I don't want to be considered intrusive, my curiosity has gotten the best of me. Are you just a collector? Or do you wear your bags?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katandkay said:


> I don't want to be considered intrusive, my curiosity has gotten the best of me. Are you just a collector? Or do you wear your bags?


No I’m not a collector of handbags; just Beatles memorabilia/autographs. I do however have a lot of handbags though.   I got hooked on LV; hence buying many handbags/slgs/bracelets.

But I’m done buying LV. I finally got the brand out of my system.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> I love it and your scarecrow. You have so many nice bags.


 Thank you EmmJay. 
Actually that’s my second scarecrow lol. Last year a trick or treater got scared and knocked the raven off his shoulder. Hubby tried repairing it but couldn’t. I liked it so much I bought another one   He’s staying in the house, the broken one is outside.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you EmmJay.
> Actually that’s my second scarecrow lol. Last year a trick or treater got scared and knocked the raven off his shoulder. Hubby tried repairing it but couldn’t. I liked it so much I bought another one   He’s staying in the house, the broken one is outside.
> 
> View attachment 4566536


That is such a perfect scary scarecrow! Wow! I’m not sure I could sleep if I saw him in the house- plus my dog would go nuts


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chloebagfreak said:


> That is such a perfect scary scarecrow! Wow! I’m not sure I could sleep if I saw him in the house- plus my dog would go nuts




 It’s in the front part of the house and is motion activated.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Stalking the MP via my wishlist is proving deadly... the elusive regular PA NM came in stock last night and I grabbed it. Time to downgrade my old model PA to a toiletry bag and enjoy the nice roomier version. Starting to think more and more that maybe I should just wait for them to release more individual straps. Id love a red one, or a plain vachetta one with the added D ring for charms.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

alliegetyourgun said:


> Stalking the MP is proving deadly... the elusive regular PA NM came in stock last night and I grabbed it. Time to downgrade my old model PA to a toiletry bag and enjoy the nice roomier version. Starting to think more and more that maybe I should just wait for them to release more individual straps. Id love a red one, or a plain vachetta one with the added D ring for charms.


Omg. I can’t believe the PA made an appearance!  Good for you in snatching it up!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. I can’t believe the PA made an appearance!  Good for you in snatching it up!


Thanks love! I know right! Almost rarer than the MP in terms of snatching it online! Can't wait to pick her up from the boutique tomorrow, I always ship to store since it's only 5 blocks away (further deadly).


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> It’s in the front part of the house and is motion activated.


That is so cool Maybe I should get one for porch pirates this holiday season!


----------



## Starbux32

chloebagfreak said:


> That is so cool Maybe I should get one for porch pirates this holiday season!


Are you the one who makes jewelry? I vaguely remember seeing that on one of these posts but I could be wrong.


----------



## lallybelle

MY SA just called and asked me if she could charge my card for my Blue strap ahead of time (she was checking on it since she ordered it for me like 2 weeks ago.)  because it was _suggested_ to her I'd get it quicker with full payment and there are only a few left right now.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you EmmJay.
> Actually that’s my second scarecrow lol. Last year a trick or treater got scared and knocked the raven off his shoulder. Hubby tried repairing it but couldn’t. I liked it so much I bought another one   He’s staying in the house, the broken one is outside.
> 
> View attachment 4566536


Love it! I am not a holiday decorator. We only have two children in our entire neighborhood and their parents bring them to our house no less than three times on Halloween. We load them up.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chloebagfreak said:


> That is so cool Maybe I should get one for porch pirates this holiday season!


Thanks. Porch  pirates. Love it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Starbux32 said:


> Are you the one who makes jewelry? I vaguely remember seeing that on one of these posts but I could be wrong.


Yes I’ve been making it for years, but just now learning metalsmithing. I’m soooo addicted to it!


----------



## LGGSZTX

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you EmmJay.
> Actually that’s my second scarecrow lol. Last year a trick or treater got scared and knocked the raven off his shoulder. Hubby tried repairing it but couldn’t. I liked it so much I bought another one   He’s staying in the house, the broken one is outside.
> 
> View attachment 4566536


I love your scarecrow! The raven makes it over the top! What fun for the Halloween season.


----------



## Starbux32

Starbux32 said:


> Are you the one that makes jewelry?





chloebagfreak said:


> Yes I’ve been making it for years, but just now learning metalsmithing. I’m soooo addicted to it!


Omg, I want to learn to do the medalsmithing too!!! I actually got into jewelry making while I was working on my doctorate degree and saw one of my undergraduate sorority sisters with a sorority bracelet that she made herself (with assistance from a local bead store). I didn't know such a store existed & fast forward years later, I ended up working there after being a customer (my mom loved jewelry so I started making it for her & I needed a great hobby to get me through the Ph. D program). 

I was actually thinking about posting some of my pieces with my LV bags when I glimpsed a post referencing you as a fellow designer! I got distracted & forgot to follow up but I'm so excited to hear that you do something I also love (besides LV)!


----------



## EmmJay

Starbux32 said:


> Are you the one who makes jewelry? I vaguely remember seeing that on one of these posts but I could be wrong.


Yes, @chloebagfreak makes beautiful jewelry and has many pieces on her IG.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Yes, @chloebagfreak makes beautiful jewelry and has many pieces on her IG.


Nice!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Starbux32 said:


> Omg, I want to learn to do the medalsmithing too!!! I actually got into jewelry making while I was working on my doctorate degree and saw one of my undergraduate sorority sisters with a sorority bracelet that she made herself (with assistance from a local bead store). I didn't know such a store existed & fast forward years later, I ended up working there after being a customer (my mom loved jewelry so I started making it for her & I needed a great hobby to get me through the Ph. D program).
> 
> I was actually thinking about posting some of my pieces with my LV bags when I glimpsed a post referencing you as a fellow designer! I got distracted & forgot to follow up but I'm so excited to hear that you do something I also love (besides LV)!


That’s amazing! I started making jewelry when my son was born. Funny,I just finished my Master’s degree and have put off my Doctoral program for a while. I got super burnt out. The creativity is a good balance to the non-stop research and paper writing.
Definitely post your jewelry alongside your bags
You can DM me if you have any questions or need resources.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Yes, @chloebagfreak makes beautiful jewelry and has many pieces on her IG.


Thank you Emmjay


----------



## EmmJay

Rose Clair MP.


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

DrTr said:


> They are incredibly SLOOOOW about that!  In August they finally got my return but UPS showed it accepted on a Monday and it didn’t show up as received until Wednesday night and THEN it took FOEVER to process!  I only share this with you to say that that it seems as if this is their normal.   Shouldn’t be. Other huge companies do it in way less than a week. Fingers crossed it hurries up for you!


Same thing happened to me too!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just found replicas of all these straps on Etsy for $85.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just found replicas of all these straps on Etsy for $85.


A reseller sold the Rose Clair strap for $791.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair MP.
> View attachment 4566892


Woman you rock it in every way!  Love your whole look, makes me want want the rose Claire even more


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair MP.
> View attachment 4566892


Seriously... You rock that outfit and the bag/ strap


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just found replicas of all these straps on Etsy for $85.


It’s so amazing that any of that is allowed. I watch YouTube videos of this bag and more than half are fakes. I don’t get how they don’t get shut down.
I noticed that the fake ones have more attention to details and look too perfect. The real ones have a bit more variations in the way the canvas is sewn.


----------



## Starbux32

chloebagfreak said:


> That’s amazing! I started making jewelry when my son was born. Funny,I just finished my Master’s degree and have put off my Doctoral program for a while. I got super burnt out. The creativity is a good balance to the non-stop research and paper writing.
> Definitely post your jewelry alongside your bags
> You can DM me if you have any questions or need resources.


Thanks so much, you're amazing!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @DrTr and @chloebagfreak


----------



## gagabag

Johnpauliegal said:


> It’s in the front part of the house and is motion activated.


OMG! I’d be scared too! But at least it’s fashionable, rocking the MP!


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Rose Clair MP.
> View attachment 4566892


Love everything about this look!


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just found replicas of all these straps on Etsy for $85.


Are they fakes? Do they say LV on the straps, or just similar ones?


----------



## jbags07

I couldn’t find the straps on Etsy! Just curious to see the pink one....do u have tthe link?

I did just find this on ebay....crazy!


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> Love everything about this look!


Thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> Are they fakes? Do they say LV on the straps, or just similar ones?





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4567507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t find the straps on Etsy! Just curious to see the pink one....do u have tthe link?
> 
> I did just find this on ebay....crazy!



I know it’s crazy. They looked exactly like my 2 straps. Hang on. Let me try finding it again.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> I know it’s crazy. They looked exactly like my 2 straps. Hang on. Let me try finding it again.


I can’t seem to find it anymore. Sorry.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Whew!!  LV received my return and I got my money back. I’m so relieved.


----------



## DrTr

Johnpauliegal said:


> Whew!!  LV received my return and I got my money back. I’m so relieved.


Yay!  Finally.


----------



## EveHarrington

My MP was delivered today!!!  I don't know that I've ever stalked my UPS guy more.  It's perfect.  I can't tell if it was a return.  It had four dust bags, the chain was still in its plastic, the bags were stuffed with paper and everything looks good.


----------



## EmmJay

EveHarrington said:


> My MP was delivered today!!!  I don't know that I've ever stalked my UPS guy more.  It's perfect.  I can't tell if it was a return.  It had four dust bags, the chain was still in its plastic, the bags were stuffed with paper and everything looks good.


Yay! Which color did you get?


----------



## DrTr

EveHarrington said:


> My MP was delivered today!!!  I don't know that I've ever stalked my UPS guy more.  It's perfect.  I can't tell if it was a return.  It had four dust bags, the chain was still in its plastic, the bags were stuffed with paper and everything looks good.


How exciting - modeling pics indeed!  I’m ready to join the rose mp club but have a feeling it’s going to be a long wait!!


----------



## nesame

Can the victorine wallet fit into the MP? Will there be still space left if doable?


----------



## EveHarrington

EmmJay said:


> Yay! Which color did you get?


I got the kaki


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I can’t seem to find it anymore. Sorry.


No problem! I looked and couldnt either, will try again...


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Whew!!  LV received my return and I got my money back. I’m so relieved.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## jbags07

EveHarrington said:


> My MP was delivered today!!!  I don't know that I've ever stalked my UPS guy more.  It's perfect.  I can't tell if it was a return.  It had four dust bags, the chain was still in its plastic, the bags were stuffed with paper and everything looks good.


Yay! So excited for you   How do you like it now that you have one!


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> No problem! I looked and couldnt either, will try again...


Maybe the listing was reported for copyright infringement, which is a good thing.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Maybe the listing was reported for copyright infringement, which is a good thing.


Yes, that is probably what happened...and a good thing if they were fakes....if they did not say LV on them and were not ‘fakes’ i may have been interested in the pink, i won’y pay $800 for a strap lol


----------



## nesame

hi, can share where is the date code hidden in the MP bag?


----------



## debykf

EveHarrington said:


> My MP was delivered today!!!  I don't know that I've ever stalked my UPS guy more.  It's perfect.  I can't tell if it was a return.  It had four dust bags, the chain was still in its plastic, the bags were stuffed with paper and everything looks good.


You are so lucky! Congratulations! I got mine on  launch day and still have not used because I am not happy that nothing was wrapped or stuffed and does not seem new to me. I have another week to decide if I should return it. I don’t know how LV gets away with getting taking a full deposit and then delivering a bag that does not look fresh.. The gold chain was just laying in one the pchettes!?


----------



## EmmJay

nesame said:


> hi, can share where is the date code hidden in the MP bag?


On the larger Pochette, the date code is in the interior pocket. On the smaller Pochette and the RCP, the date codes are on the interior.


----------



## DrTr

debykf said:


> You are so lucky! Congratulations! I got mine on  launch day and still have not used because I am not happy that nothing was wrapped or stuffed and does not seem new to me. I have another week to decide if I should return it. I don’t know how LV gets away with getting taking a full deposit and then delivering a bag that does not look fresh.. The gold chain was just laying in one the pchettes!?


Is it defective?  I know it’s a bummer when seems like someone else got the new when you paid.


----------



## nesame

EmmJay said:


> On the larger Pochette, the date code is in the interior pocket. On the smaller Pochette and the RCP, the date codes are on the interior.


Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> No problem! I looked and couldnt either, will try again...


I took a snapshot of the Kaki/rose strap. This is what it looked like.




I tried looking at my history but I clear it out every night.


----------



## debykf

DrTr said:


> Is it defective?  I know it’s a bummer when seems like someone else got the new when you paid.


Thank you. It’s not defective . I’m just used to a different experience with other brands. It’s does not feel like a luxury experience and I feel like it should when you reach a certain price point.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4567507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t find the straps on Etsy! Just curious to see the pink one....do u have tthe link?
> 
> I did just find this on ebay....crazy!



Wow!  

I guess if someone really wanted it and had the cash; they’d probably go for it. Crazy!


----------



## EveHarrington

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow!
> 
> I guess if someone really wanted it and had the cash; they’d probably go for it. Crazy!


That's wild.
The Kaki/Rose is available on the website, so hopefully whoever wants it will buy the real thing instead.


----------



## DrTr

debykf said:


> Thank you. It’s not defective . I’m just used to a different experience with other brands. It’s does not feel like a luxury experience and I feel like it should when you reach a certain price point.


I totally agree!  Just know that so many defective bags are coming out was hoping that wasn’t the problem too. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I see they fixed the color image on the blue strap.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> I see they fixed the color image on the blue strap.


Not in the second image. SMH!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Not in the second image. SMH!
> View attachment 4568455


I guess it’ll take too much effort to go through the images.   Slackers.


----------



## jellenp32

First one just popped up on fashionphile $2720! That’s crazy


----------



## EmmJay

jellenp32 said:


> First one just popped up on fashionphile $2720! That’s crazy


----------



## LouisV76

jellenp32 said:


> First one just popped up on fashionphile $2720! That’s crazy


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Someone on eBay is selling the MP large pouch and rose strap for $1,195. 

I’m thinking that’s a good deal.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Someone on eBay is selling the MP large pouch and rose strap for $1,195.
> 
> I’m thinking that’s a good deal.


The strap is $495 and a Pochette accessories is $525, which is $1020, not inclusive of sales tax. It might be a replica. If the buyer has issues with the bag, it is deemed defective but the buyer does not have a receipt, LV will not exchange or issue a store credit. Many defective items cannot be repaired. So, for these reasons, I do not think it’s a good deal.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> The strap is $495 and a Pochette accessories is $525, which is $1020, not inclusive of sales tax. It might be a replica. If the buyer has issues with the bag, it is deemed defective but the buyer does not have a receipt, LV will not exchange or issue a store credit. Many defective items cannot be repaired. So, for these reasons, I do not think it’s a good deal.


Ok thanks. Yeah she’s also selling the MP mini with the chain for $675. I guess she’s breaking it up and keeping the coin pouch.

She has 561 positive feedback.


----------



## mzbaglady1

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4568471


LOL!!!!


----------



## jbags07

jellenp32 said:


> First one just popped up on fashionphile $2720! That’s crazy


I still buy bags on FP but i hate their price gauging .....i paid more than twice LV retail to get 2 Giant pieces, mini pochette and cosmetic pouch....still can’t believe i did that, won’t do it again .....but i bet this MP will sell fast on FP!


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4568471


Thats hysterical, that doggie


----------



## Ida2

jellenp32 said:


> First one just popped up on fashionphile $2720! That’s crazy


Now. There’s one @ $2925


----------



## jbags07

Ida2 said:


> Now. There’s one @ $2925


----------



## luvspurses

omg just saw one listed on ebay for 3395. that is beyond crazy. i have not been on the boards for a little while but didn't they say these would be part of the permanent collection, at least for a while? did i miss something?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

luvspurses said:


> omg just saw one listed on ebay for 3395. that is beyond crazy. i have not been on the boards for a little while but didn't they say these would be part of the permanent collection, at least for a while? did i miss something?


I think it’s because THEY WANT IT NOW! To be the selective few that were able to secure and obtain it.


----------



## luvspurses

Johnpauliegal said:


> I think it’s because THEY WANT IT NOW! To be the selective few that were able to secure and obtain it.


i know you are right. it's just that if someone is willing to spend that amount of $ there are a lot of choices out there. supply and demand tho and people want what they want. lol : )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

luvspurses said:


> i know you are right. it's just that if someone is willing to spend that amount of $ there are a lot of choices out there. supply and demand tho and people want what they want. lol : )


I know it’s crazy. People are willing to pay whatever it takes to get what they want.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

luvspurses said:


> i know you are right. it's just that if someone is willing to spend that amount of $ there are a lot of choices out there. supply and demand tho and people want what they want. lol : )


You know. I really wanted this bag from last season; however I was not willing to spend what the reseller wanted so I walked away and went onto something else. I guess it takes discipline.


----------



## jellenp32

Johnpauliegal said:


> You know. I really wanted this bag from last season; however I was not willing to spend what the reseller wanted so I walked away and went onto something else. I guess it takes discipline.


Or common sense?!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jellenp32 said:


> Or common sense?!


Hmm not too sure about that lol. 
I guess it depends on the situation.


----------



## mrsinsyder

jellenp32 said:


> First one just popped up on fashionphile $2720! That’s crazy


Crazy considering they offered me $1400.


----------



## nesame

EmmJay said:


> Maybe the listing was reported for copyright infringement, which is a good thing.



Btw, for those who already own the MP, can i check will all the date code same for all the 3 items or each have their own code?


----------



## emmaberry

I received mine and I've had it for about two weeks now and I'm seeing that some people the dust bag came with separate bag for each one? Mine only came with one dust bag with them all in and the strap inside. 
Should I be bothered that it didn't come with all the separate dustbags? FYI mine came from online through pre-order by client services. TIA


----------



## Johnpauliegal

emmaberry said:


> I received mine and I've had it for about two weeks now and I'm seeing that some people the dust bag came with separate bag for each one? Mine only came with one dust bag with them all in and the strap inside.
> Should I be bothered that it didn't come with all the separate dustbags? FYI mine came from online through pre-order by client services. TIA


The MP I received on the online prelaunch came with 2 dust bags; as opposed to the 4 the majority received. The strap and coin pouch in one and the 2 pouches in another.


----------



## EmmJay

On IG, talisa_lv_mtl, a CA at LV in Canada last three posts are all about the MP. She does an unboxing in one of the posts and the pink MP only comes with three dust bags. https://instagram.com/talisa_lv_mtl?igshid=a4xlz26jntii

Mine came with five dust bags. For my in store order, the strap came in a drawstring bag. For my online order, the strap came in a regular dust bag. Not sure why there’s been inconsistencies of how many dust bags people are receiving. I couldn’t care less as long as the bags did not arrive defective or damaged.


----------



## stylistbydesign

emmaberry said:


> I received mine and I've had it for about two weeks now and I'm seeing that some people the dust bag came with separate bag for each one? Mine only came with one dust bag with them all in and the strap inside.
> Should I be bothered that it didn't come with all the separate dustbags? FYI mine came from online through pre-order by client services. TIA


Sometimes the number of dust bags varies, but I’ve never had a problem nicely asking an in-store CA to provide an extra, if I feel I need one.  They’ve always been very gracious, and they can look up your purchase under your account.
The last two silk bandeaus I ordered online came with no dust bag, so I asked for one in-store.


----------



## jbags07

emmaberry said:


> I received mine and I've had it for about two weeks now and I'm seeing that some people the dust bag came with separate bag for each one? Mine only came with one dust bag with them all in and the strap inside.
> Should I be bothered that it didn't come with all the separate dustbags? FYI mine came from online through pre-order by client services. TIA


Mine did not come with 4, it came with 2...but i tend to not store my slg’s in dust bags so they are easier to grab anyway...


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

mrsinsyder said:


> Crazy considering they offered me $1400.


Me too


----------



## shelli1039

ChampagneandChakras said:


> Me too



Just last night they sent me quote offering $1900. Thinking I might just send back to LV rather than deal with it. I was just curious what they would offer for a new one.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

shelli1039 said:


> Just last night they sent me quote offering $1900. Thinking I might just send back to LV rather than deal with it. I was just curious what they would offer for a new one.


Oh yes please, return instead so one of us can have a chance at the retail price hehe!


----------



## shelli1039

alliegetyourgun said:


> Oh yes please, return instead so one of us can have a chance at the retail price hehe!



That’s the plan! Probably Thursday!!


----------



## Ida2

shelli1039 said:


> Just last night they sent me quote offering $1900. Thinking I might just send back to LV rather than deal with it. I was just curious what they would offer for a new one.





shelli1039 said:


> That’s the plan! Probably Thursday!!


Yes please FP want over 3200 for that bag.


----------



## shelli1039

Ida2 said:


> Yes please FP want over 3200 for that bag.



That’s crazy! Yes, mine will go back into retail circulation Thursday evening. I can’t imagine someone paying that kind of markup to a reseller. It might be worth an extra $100-200 to get something sooner without the stalking aggravation but almost double the price just seems insane to me.


----------



## Ida2

shelli1039 said:


> That’s crazy! Yes, mine will go back into retail circulation Thursday evening. I can’t imagine someone paying that kind of markup to a reseller. It might be worth an extra $100-200 to get something sooner without the stalking aggravation but almost double the price just seems insane to me.


I’m wondering if it’s the same bag and they’re going up the price.


----------



## Myssfit17

Got the pre-order Khaki Rose strap today! ordered it last week, the same time I've ordered a spare luggage tag and padlock, and the lot came a week later. I was told all MP items will take approx. 4 weeks due to high demand, but whose complaining!

Here it is! I'm very happy with the strap. Pictures doesn't do justice, I got really low lighting at the moment.

I've paired it with Nice BB and Pochette Metis, the strap can definitely be paired with just about any bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Myssfit17 said:


> Got the preordered Khaki Rose strap today! I've ordered it last week, the same time I've ordered a spare luggage tag and padlock and it came one week later. I was told it'll take 4 weeks due to high demand but whose complaining!
> 
> Here it is! I'm very happy with the strap. Pictures doesn't do justice, I got really low lighting at the moment.
> 
> I've Paired it with Nice BB and Pochette Metis, the strap can definitely go with just about any bags.
> View attachment 4573505
> View attachment 4573506
> View attachment 4573507



Your bags look great. 
I too bought the kaki/rose strap and I am also loving it on my Favorite DA.


----------



## EmmJay

Myssfit17 said:


> Got the pre-order Khaki Rose strap today! ordered it last week, the same time I've ordered a spare luggage tag and padlock, and the lot came a week later. I was told all MP items will take approx. 4 weeks due to high demand, but whose complaining!
> 
> Here it is! I'm very happy with the strap. Pictures doesn't do justice, I got really low lighting at the moment.
> 
> I've paired it with Nice BB and Pochette Metis, the strap can definitely be paired with just about any bags.
> View attachment 4573505
> View attachment 4573506
> View attachment 4573507


So pretty!!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Hey Loves. Would I be a sucker to pay 2k for the bag? I just feel like the stalking is consuming me, it truly is so stressful. Part of me feels like the extra $250 ( it would be about $1750 after tax for Boston IF I can ever get my hands on it) may be worth it to save years on my life (joking but serious). Thoughts?


----------



## bbkctpf

So I still havent picked up my 2nd MP in store.  Are they very strict on this 3p day pick up policy?  I plan to go in 11/1 to also look at the xmas animation collection...


----------



## Myssfit17

EmmJay said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you 
Love love love this straps so much! I've paired it with '
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Eva' today it's has definitely been an eye catcher.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Myssfit17 said:


> Thank you
> Love love love this straps so much! I've paired it with '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva' today it's has definitely been an eye catcher.


Love this! I should try my pink strap with my Eva
I need this green / pink combo for Fall and Winter


----------



## northerndancer

alliegetyourgun said:


> Hey Loves. Would I be a sucker to pay 2k for the bag? I just feel like the stalking is consuming me, it truly is so stressful. Part of me feels like the extra $250 ( it would be about $1750 after tax for Boston IF I can ever get my hands on it) may be worth it to save years on my life (joking but serious). Thoughts?



Little annoys me more than trolls jumping on whatever is the most popular thing at the moment and then marking it up for resale.  JMHO but I would not want to feed that trough.


----------



## jellenp32

I’m shocked that FP has it for $3100. Blows my mind that people pay twice the amount for an item


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Hey Loves. Would I be a sucker to pay 2k for the bag? I just feel like the stalking is consuming me, it truly is so stressful. Part of me feels like the extra $250 ( it would be about $1750 after tax for Boston IF I can ever get my hands on it) may be worth it to save years on my life (joking but serious). Thoughts?


Yes, you would. You should wait to buy it at RRP. If you buy it from a reseller without an LV receipt, if you run into quality issues, you will not be able to exchange it or get store credit. LV is strictly enforcing proof of purchase for all items deemed defective for an exchange or store credit.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> Yes, you would. You should wait to buy it at RRP. If you buy it from a reseller without an LV receipt, if you run into quality issues, you will not be able to exchange it or get store credit. LV is strictly enforcing proof of purchase for all items deemed defective for an exchange or store credit.


Oh yes Of course. Comes with original receipt. I would never buy a high price LV item without one. Thankfully I’m only impatient, not inexperienced hehe. But I feel like I should still wait none the less.


----------



## toujours*chic

Question please for those who bought and have in hand the pre-order LV bandouliere and the one that came with MP- does the buckle appear to be secure and stay in place? I had an issue with the Hermes Evelyne GM strap (very similar) in that the web strap would not stay a certain length- it would slip. I ended up having to pin it (which I feel I should not have to do). Hopefully the LV is more secure. It is beautiful and very versatile.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. I bought the Kaki LV MP and extra strap kaki/rose via pre-order and both strap buckles are snug and secure.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I bought the Kaki LV MP and extra strap kaki/rose via pre-order and both strap buckles are snug and secure.


Same!


----------



## EmmJay

In LaJolla with my Multi Pochette


----------



## DrTr

Fabulous! Great backdrop and you look great - gorgeous colors and your blue strap goes perfectly.  Thanks for sharing. Makes me wish LV would hurry up and restock!!


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I bought the Kaki LV MP and extra strap kaki/rose via pre-order and both strap buckles are snug and secure.


Ditto


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> In LaJolla with my Multi Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4575563


Beautiful!  Love the blue strap with your outfit


----------



## stylistbydesign

toujours*chic said:


> Question please for those who bought and have in hand the pre-order LV bandouliere and the one that came with MP- does the buckle appear to be secure and stay in place? I had an issue with the Hermes Evelyne GM strap (very similar) in that the web strap would not stay a certain length- it would slip. I ended up having to pin it (which I feel I should not have to do). Hopefully the LV is more secure. It is beautiful and very versatile.


My MP strap buckle is very secure, and doesn't slide unless I make an adjustment to the strap.  I've encountered loose strap buckles from other brands, but not on any of my LV straps (the LV District PM and one of my LV Danubes has a very similar strap, with the same type of adjusting slide buckle--all fine).


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @jbags07 and @DrTr


----------



## chloebagfreak

Is there a preferred way to clip the smaller pochette to the larger pochette? Do you clip it onto the bag D ring, or onto the strap D ring? I was wondering what would be best for the long run.
Plus, do you think the chain is meant to hold both bags if they are fairly full? I mean wearing the chain as a shoulder strap and no long strap.
I haven’t worn mine much since we are on constant fire alert, so things are packed up.
Thanks


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Is there a preferred way to clip the smaller pochette to the larger pochette? Do you clip it onto the bag D ring, or onto the strap D ring? I was wondering what would be best for the long run.
> Plus, do you think the chain is meant to hold both bags if they are fairly full? I mean wearing the chain as a shoulder strap and no long strap.
> I haven’t worn mine much since we are on constant fire alert, so things are packed up.
> Thanks


Hi! This is how I clip mine. I clip the Pochette and chain to the handbag strap because it has a larger clip. I hope this helps.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Hi! This is how I clip mine. I clip the Pochette and chain to the handbag strap because it has a larger clip. I hope this helps.
> View attachment 4577290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577291


Thanks so much Emmjay
Do you think the chain that comes with it would hold both pochettes, if I wear them on my shoulder?


----------



## alliegetyourgun

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks so much Emmjay
> Do you think the chain that comes with it would hold both pochettes, if I wear them on my shoulder?


It should! They advertise it to be worn that way, if that chain breaks with basic use, LV better replace it!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Be safe. The fires are unreal this year!
I haven’t worn mine much since we are on constant fire alert, so things are packed up.
Thanks [/QUOTE]


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> It should! They advertise it to be worn that way, if that chain breaks with basic use, LV better replace it!


I agree!


----------



## chloebagfreak

alliegetyourgun said:


> It should! They advertise it to be worn that way, if that chain breaks with basic use, LV better replace it!


Thanks! Good point!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Penelopepursula said:


> Be safe. The fires are unreal this year!
> I haven’t worn mine much since we are on constant fire alert, so things are packed up.
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]
Thank you Yes it’s like the apocalypse! Actually it was bad for us last year. The fire reached our fence and we were evacuated for a week!  So ready to move! I can’t do this every year


----------



## Johnpauliegal

[/QUOTE]
Thank you Yes it’s like the apocalypse! Actually it was bad for us last year. The fire reached our fence and we were evacuated for a week!  So ready to move! I can’t do this every year[/QUOTE]

Omg @chloebagfreak Be safe sweetheart.


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you Yes it’s like the apocalypse! Actually it was bad for us last year. The fire reached our fence and we were evacuated for a week!  So ready to move! I can’t do this every year[/QUOTE]
As a native Californian, I agree with you. The fires are very unnerving. It’s very hard to plan and feel settled with constant threat of fires. Hoping you, your family, and your fur babies remain safe.


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Thank you Yes it’s like the apocalypse! Actually it was bad for us last year. The fire reached our fence and we were evacuated for a week!  So ready to move! I can’t do this every year


As a native Californian, I agree with you. The fires are very unnerving. It’s very hard to plan and feel settled with constant threat of fires. Hoping you, your family, and your fur babies remain safe. [/QUOTE]
Thank you so much  @EmmJay  Just staying all dressed in case we need to leave! We are prepared!

Thank you Yes it’s like the apocalypse! Actually it was bad for us last year. The fire reached our fence and we were evacuated for a week!  So ready to move! I can’t do this every year[/QUOTE]

Omg @chloebagfreak Be safe sweetheart.[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much @Johnpauliegal  I’m nervous, but I’m prepared.


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> As a native Californian, I agree with you. The fires are very unnerving. It’s very hard to plan and feel settled with constant threat of fires. Hoping you, your family, and your fur babies remain safe.


Thank you so much  @EmmJay  Just staying all dressed in case we need to leave! We are prepared!


Thank you Yes it’s like the apocalypse! Actually it was bad for us last year. The fire reached our fence and we were evacuated for a week!  So ready to move! I can’t do this every year[/QUOTE]

Omg @chloebagfreak Be safe sweetheart.[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much @Johnpauliegal  I’m nervous, but I’m prepared.[/QUOTE]
I feel for you and everyone here that are living in California now and during every fire. It must be totally unnerving to be ready to flee at every moment. Be safe. It truly does seem apocalyptic. Everyone needs some peace from massive weather and fire events. Safe wishes to you all.


----------



## rshs

Does anyone know whether it would be possible to get the MPA in London?
Are they easily available or out of stock etc.
Will be visiting soon and would like to get my hands on them!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much  @EmmJay  Just staying all dressed in case we need to leave! We are prepared!
> 
> 
> Thank you Yes it’s like the apocalypse! Actually it was bad for us last year. The fire reached our fence and we were evacuated for a week!  So ready to move! I can’t do this every year



Omg @chloebagfreak Be safe sweetheart.[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much @Johnpauliegal  I’m nervous, but I’m prepared.[/QUOTE]
I feel for you and everyone here that are living in California now and during every fire. It must be totally unnerving to be ready to flee at every moment. Be safe. It truly does seem apocalyptic. Everyone needs some peace from massive weather and fire events. Safe wishes to you all.[/QUOTE]
Thank you  A new one just started! Ugh!


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> Omg @chloebagfreak Be safe sweetheart.


Thanks so much @Johnpauliegal  I’m nervous, but I’m prepared.[/QUOTE]
I feel for you and everyone here that are living in California now and during every fire. It must be totally unnerving to be ready to flee at every moment. Be safe. It truly does seem apocalyptic. Everyone needs some peace from massive weather and fire events. Safe wishes to you all.[/QUOTE]
Thank you  A new one just started! Ugh![/QUOTE

Praying for the fires to stop and for everyones safety


----------



## DrTr

I think I will be joining the MP club tomorrow with Rose Clair!  I stalked a bunch yesterday as it just felt like time, someone saw it last night at 10:15 and here it was this morning! I’ve overnighted, so EmmJay, I may need that “doctor’s note” you offered before to stay home in the am


----------



## Kbschon

Rose MP place in cart!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> I think I will be joining the MP club tomorrow with Rose Clair!  I stalked a bunch yesterday as it just felt like time, someone saw it last night at 10:15 and here it was this morning! I’ve overnighted, so EmmJay, I may need that “doctor’s note” you offered before to stay home in the am


Yes!! I can also create a “you’ve won a gift” receipt  if there are complaints that you’ve bought too many handbags.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Yes!! I can also create a “you’ve won a gift” receipt  if there are complaints that you’ve bought too many handbags.


Oh perfect!!  You are very generous - Both a doctor’s note AND a you’ve won note!    Can’t wait to be twins with you!

PS - and the you’ve won note might be a good idea - this truly has been the year of LV!!  I suspect my stalking days will slow for a bit as the amount of orange boxes is taking over the top shelf in my closet   Will need to rearrange for a “lower profile”


----------



## alliegetyourgun

FINALLY joining the club, my Kaki MP order status just changed to order in preparation!  I’ll get her Monday shipped to store. Finally the month long stalking paid off, glad I didn’t over pay buying second hand. Ban Island, land ho!


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> FINALLY joining the club, my Kaki MP order status just changed to order in preparation!  I’ll get her Monday shipped to store. Finally the month long stalking paid off, glad I didn’t over pay buying second hand. Ban Island, land ho!


Patience paid off! So happy for you.


----------



## chloebagfreak

alliegetyourgun said:


> FINALLY joining the club, my Kaki MP order status just changed to order in preparation!  I’ll get her Monday shipped to store. Finally the month long stalking paid off, glad I didn’t over pay buying second hand. Ban Island, land ho!


Wow! Congratulations


----------



## EveHarrington

I got my hands on the Venice mini pochette this morning and was finally able to create my mini/multi pochette hybrid!


----------



## Savvy Guide

EveHarrington said:


> I got my hands on the Venice mini pochette this morning and was finally able to create my mini/multi pochette hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579773



Did you find it in store? I didn't see them on the website. So cute!


----------



## luvspurses

EveHarrington said:


> I got my hands on the Venice mini pochette this morning and was finally able to create my mini/multi pochette hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579773


i was wondering how this would look. fabulous! thanks for posting : )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EveHarrington said:


> I got my hands on the Venice mini pochette this morning and was finally able to create my mini/multi pochette hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579773



It looks lovely however I wouldn’t keep the chain on the print to avoid it from being scratched.


----------



## EveHarrington

Johnpauliegal said:


> It looks lovely however I wouldn’t keep the chain on the print to avoid it from being scratched.


Thanks! I'm a newb and hadn't thought of that


----------



## EveHarrington

Savvy Guide said:


> Did you find it in store? I didn't see them on the website. So cute!


I did get it in store. But it's been in and out of stock online since last night.  Here's the link https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/mini-pochette-accessoires-monogram-nvprod1830134v


----------



## alliegetyourgun

OMG my scam bag is ready for pickup early! Having a heart attack, about to go walk to pick her up!!


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> OMG my scam bag is ready for pickup early! Having a heart attack, about to go walk to pick her up!!


Yay!  

I’m irritated as heck w UPS. 10:30 was delivery time, my sweetheart of a  husband stayed home for me, no MP bag. He had to leave finally at 10:40. I rushed home early. It’s now 2:50. No bag. I can see the %$#W truck online on the map even, but it keeps veering off to another street. I know it will get here today but I hate planning and not getting on time!  Oh well, small problems I know. I owe my husband a nice dinner tonight for being so supportive. He really is a doll, and I’m very lucky


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Ugh, got the MP. Surprise surprise, quality issues!!! What do you ladies think of this stitching? No light showing through, only seen when closely inspected on back of large Pochette; but still? I’ve seen a fake version of this bag with better stitching  made in USA


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Ugh, got the MP. Surprise surprise, quality issues!!! What do you ladies think of this stitching? No light showing through, only seen when closely inspected on back of large Pochette; but still? I’ve seen a fake version of this bag with better stitching  made in USA


What a true bummer. If it seems like it will come unstitched sooner rather than later, or if it bugs you bad I’d return it. And it would bug me because I’m going to wear mine without the vachetta tags showing so that would be the front for me. It doesn’t look terrible in the pic, but only you can tell IRL. It is so disappointing for you. I hope mine doesn’t arrive (if UPS ever comes) in the same state. Uggghhh. What a total issue that we can’t count on four figure items to have good quality. I sure hope they are addressing it as a company. Arnault should quit buying up everybody and fix the quality in his current companies!!!! Let us know what you decide. We are with you!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

DrTr said:


> What a true bummer. If it seems like it will come unstitched sooner rather than later, or if it bugs you bad I’d return it. And it would bug me because I’m going to wear mine without the vachetta tags showing so that would be the front for me. It doesn’t look terrible in the pic, but only you can tell IRL. It is so disappointing for you. I hope mine doesn’t arrive (if UPS ever comes) in the same state. Uggghhh. What a total issue that we can’t count on four figure items to have good quality. I sure hope they are addressing it as a company. Arnault should quit buying up everybody and fix the quality in his current companies!!!! Let us know what you decide. We are with you!



Thanks so much for the supportive post my love. I hope you get a perfect one!! Mine is batch 4129. I’m sure that noonene will EVER see it. But I see it. I even can see it when I look down while wearing it. It’s on the front too now I see. Some of the red glazing is messy as well, and one of the zippers was covered in some type of glue that easily wiped. RCP is also a little wonky seeming. UPDATE: glazing on mini Pochette is crusty/ burnt?? Super hard residue that won’t come off, I think it’s the top layer itself. Dear god LV.


----------



## EmmJay

Favorite ice cream and new favorite bag.


----------



## idlehen

alliegetyourgun said:


> Ugh, got the MP. Surprise surprise, quality issues!!! What do you ladies think of this stitching? No light showing through, only seen when closely inspected on back of large Pochette; but still? I’ve seen a fake version of this bag with better stitching  made in USA


I think it looks fine but if it bothers you then you should return it. It's an expensive bag so you should be 100% happy with your purchase. But the stitching will not come undone just because it's visible. Machine stitching is harder to undo than one would think (unless you're running a knife or something along it).


----------



## socaltrojan

EveHarrington said:


> I got my hands on the Venice mini pochette this morning and was finally able to create my mini/multi pochette hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579773




That is so cute! How did you attach the Venice pochette to the bag?

I got the Venice pochette and wonder if I can add it to the favorite mm


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Thanks so much for the supportive post my love. I hope you get a perfect one!! Mine is batch 4129. I’m sure that noonene will EVER see it. But I see it. I even can see it when I look down while wearing it. It’s on the front too now I see. Some of the red glazing is messy as well, and one of the zippers was covered in some type of glue that easily wiped. RCP is also a little wonky seeming. UPDATE: glazing on mini Pochette is crusty/ burnt?? Super hard residue that won’t come off, I think it’s the top layer itself. Dear god LV.


You need to call client services, ask for the Escalation dept, tell them about ALL of the quality issues and ask them to source you one from another store or put you on the top of the list. I’ve done this before and I had my new bag the next day. Just make sure you’re nice.


----------



## socaltrojan

EmmJay said:


> Favorite ice cream and new favorite bag.
> View attachment 4580048



very cute and that ice cream looks amazing! What flavor from Salt & Straw did you get? I love their ice cream so much!! It's so good! I have bought their pints before too for home because I can't get enough lol!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> You need to call client services, ask for the Escalation dept, tell them about ALL of the quality issues and ask them to source you one from another store or put you on the top of the list. I’ve done this before and I had my new bag the next day. Just make sure you’re nice.


Thanks for the help babe. Maybe I should. I feel defeated after a month of searching, finally finding it, then this, so not currently up for the call I don’t think. The store said my only option was a return and then go back to stalking and hope for a decent one. Sigh. I guess in hindsight I should have bought two.


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Thanks for the help babe. Maybe I should. I feel defeated after a month of searching, finally finding it, then this, so not currently up for the call I don’t think. The store said my only option was a return and then go back to stalking and hope for a decent one. Sigh. I guess in hindsight I should have bought two.


If you ordered it online, call Client Services and do what I suggest. Your answer will always be NO if you don’t ask.


----------



## EmmJay

socaltrojan said:


> very cute and that ice cream looks amazing! What flavor from Salt & Straw did you get? I love their ice cream so much!! It's so good! I have bought their pints before too for home because I can't get enough lol!



I’ve been hooked on Salt & Straw since 2012. I have family in Portland, where they opened their first store. My love affair is deep. My all time favorite is the seasonal perfection of the fresh sheep’s cheese and strawberries. I also like the sea salt with caramel ribbons and the seasonal pots of gold (served daily at Disney). In the past year, I’ve been enjoying their vegan flavors. In the pic I posted, I have a scoop of the seasonal Great Candycopia and a scoop of the vegan Dandelion Chocolate Hazelnut Cookies & Cream. We used to order pints but it is too expensive to ship to TX. Because there is no Salt & Straw in TX (yet), we buy Tillamook (also from Oregon) ice cream which is also so delicious. They have so many flavors. The white chocolate raspberry and mint chocolate are our favorites. We also love their ice cream sandwiches. You can probably tell that I have a love affair with ice cream.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Thanks so much for the supportive post my love. I hope you get a perfect one!! Mine is batch 4129. I’m sure that noonene will EVER see it. But I see it. I even can see it when I look down while wearing it. It’s on the front too now I see. Some of the red glazing is messy as well, and one of the zippers was covered in some type of glue that easily wiped. RCP is also a little wonky seeming. UPDATE: glazing on mini Pochette is crusty/ burnt?? Super hard residue that won’t come off, I think it’s the top layer itself. Dear god LV.


Oh my dog!!!! Just unbelievable. They better get quality under control, or that’s all they will be doing. It just seems they don’t train craftspeople long enough and they don’t do quality control. 

I still don’t have my bag - I swear UPS has been driving in circles all day. Now I’m figuring I’ll have a disappointment too - hope not but no exchange this time. If mine is  as bad as you are describing yours bye bye for refund. I hope to update you all tonight, but don’t know what the heck happened that UPS is 7 hours late delivering. My UPS guy is great, but they :drive: their drivers way too hard I know. Feel bad for them. 

Are you going to return yours? Since it’s a permanent bag maybe it would be easier to get another. Best luck deciding - consolation hugs


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Oh my dog!!!! Just unbelievable. They better get quality under control, or that’s all they will be doing. It just seems they don’t train craftspeople long enough and they don’t do quality control.
> 
> I still don’t have my bag - I swear UPS has been driving in circles all day. Now I’m figuring I’ll have a disappointment too - hope not but no exchange this time. If mine is  as bad as you are describing yours bye bye for refund. I hope to update you all tonight, but don’t know what the heck happened that UPS is 7 hours late delivering. My UPS guy is great, but they :drive: their drivers way too hard I know. Feel bad for them.
> 
> Are you going to return yours? Since it’s a permanent bag maybe it would be easier to get another. Best luck deciding - consolation hugs


Last week, my UPS deliveries were delayed due to the tornados although all were guaranteed to be delivered by 10:30am.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Thanks for the help babe. Maybe I should. I feel defeated after a month of searching, finally finding it, then this, so not currently up for the call I don’t think. The store said my only option was a return and then go back to stalking and hope for a decent one. Sigh. I guess in hindsight I should have bought two.


You can call and escalate tomorrow, great suggestion EmmJay - I bet tonight you are worn out with it. I suspect something will get done and you will have a lovely bag soon.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

DrTr said:


> Oh my dog!!!! Just unbelievable. They better get quality under control, or that’s all they will be doing. It just seems they don’t train craftspeople long enough and they don’t do quality control.
> 
> I still don’t have my bag - I swear UPS has been driving in circles all day. Now I’m figuring I’ll have a disappointment too - hope not but no exchange this time. If mine is  as bad as you are describing yours bye bye for refund. I hope to update you all tonight, but don’t know what the heck happened that UPS is 7 hours late delivering. My UPS guy is great, but they :drive: their drivers way too hard I know. Feel bad for them.
> 
> Are you going to return yours? Since it’s a permanent bag maybe it would be easier to get another. Best luck deciding - consolation hugs


You have been such a dear, thanks so much for all the kindness. Truly made me feel better! Yeah, I have it all packed up to take back tomorrow. Really sad. The strap is absolutely stunning. I was floored by its beauty, and that is flawless so it pains me!


----------



## jill39

alliegetyourgun said:


> Thanks for the help babe. Maybe I should. I feel defeated after a month of searching, finally finding it, then this, so not currently up for the call I don’t think. The store said my only option was a return and then go back to stalking and hope for a decent one. Sigh. I guess in hindsight I should have bought two.



I had something similar happen to me.  I received the pink one in such poor quality.  Every item was completely dented—even the coin purse!  Such a let down.  I returned it and just re ordered the kaki one as it popped up on line.  I’m giving it one more chance.  If this one is in bad shape then I’m done with this style.  Looking back I should have complained more.   Maybe call client services. Please don’t give up after waiting so long  But I get it—such a disappointment.


----------



## jill39

DrTr said:


> Oh my dog!!!! Just unbelievable. They better get quality under control, or that’s all they will be doing. It just seems they don’t train craftspeople long enough and they don’t do quality control.
> 
> I still don’t have my bag - I swear UPS has been driving in circles all day. Now I’m figuring I’ll have a disappointment too - hope not but no exchange this time. If mine is  as bad as you are describing yours bye bye for refund. I hope to update you all tonight, but don’t know what the heck happened that UPS is 7 hours late delivering. My UPS guy is great, but they :drive: their drivers way too hard I know. Feel bad for them.
> 
> Are you going to return yours? Since it’s a permanent bag maybe it would be easier to get another. Best luck deciding - consolation hugs



hope UPS arrives soon with a good quality bag!  Let us know what happens!


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> You have been such a dear, thanks so much for all the kindness. Truly made me feel better! Yeah, I have it all packed up to take back tomorrow. Really sad. The strap is absolutely stunning. I was floored by its beauty, and that is flawless so it pains me!


I’m so sorry. It sounds like you really loved the bag overall, but these quality issues just shouldn’t be tolerated. I hope you can get another, either escalating or stalking again. I’m glad it helped - I love coming here for the support too, it does help!


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> You have been such a dear, thanks so much for all the kindness. Truly made me feel better! Yeah, I have it all packed up to take back tomorrow. Really sad. The strap is absolutely stunning. I was floored by its beauty, and that is flawless so it pains me!


The MP is living up to its nickname, scam bag! I’m unsure why the CA did not inspect it prior to you going in store to pick it up. As soon as you return it, it will be sold. Someone will be willing to overlook those issues due to FOMO.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> The MP is living up to its nickname, scam bag! I’m unsure why the CA did not inspect it prior to you going in store to pick it up. As soon as you return it, it will be sold. Someone will be willing to overlook those issues due to FOMO.


I don't believe they really care, or look that closely. It took me a while to notice the glazing. I paid PayPal, so unfortunately it will go to an unsuspecting buyer from the warehouse. Maybe even me again! GRR!! On hold with customer service trying to reach escalation, wonder what they will say.


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> I don't believe they really care, or look that closely. It took me a while to notice the glazing. I paid PayPal, so unfortunately it will go to an unsuspecting buyer from the warehouse. Maybe even me again! GRR!! On hold with customer service trying to reach escalation, wonder what they will say.


Hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> Hoping for a positive outcome.


 Okay so, they basically told me to FO several times, but I persisted. Escalation then told me to FO, so still I persisted, and they agreed to let me send photos for a potential "exchange." She said she will have a decision by Tuesday if they will grant it?? Jesus Christ. What a nightmare. Let's see what LV customer service themselves says about the stitching and glazing issues. I sent many photos. So in other words, I will have old scammy til Tuesday at least. I can admire the untarnished parts of her from the box at least.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Okay so, they basically told me to FO several times, but I persisted. Escalation then told me to FO, so still I persisted, and they agreed to let me send photos for a potential "exchange." She said she will have a decision by Tuesday if they will grant it?? Jesus Christ. What a nightmare. Let's see what LV customer service themselves says about the stitching and glazing issues. I sent many photos. So in other words, I will have old scammy til Tuesday at least. I can admire the untarnished parts of her from the box at least.


I am so sorry to hear about it.  It shouldn’t surprise me but it still does. I tried to get an exchange for the jungle neverfull for horrible stitching issues and a pucker in the canvas, as CS implied they had a replacement bag for me.  Well, they didn’t. So they held my money for a month and I had to follow up 4 times to get a refund. 

If I had to do again, I would have just returned it, and gotten my money and stalked again. I actually was relieved in the long run as I did order a WT NF that made my heart sing in a way the white jungle NF just didn’t. I love my WT bag!  So I’m betting you will get what you want somehow. Fingers crossed. 

I called UPS at 7 and supposedly they have til 8 to deliver, but the map shows the truck back at the distribution center. Have no idea what happened, where my bag is or why it didn’t deliver. So tomorrow will be battle UPS!  I thought it would be LV that held me up!  Oh well, time to drop this for the night and enjoy my husband and my dog. Luck to all and thanks to everyone for your support too.


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Okay so, they basically told me to FO several times, but I persisted. Escalation then told me to FO, so still I persisted, and they agreed to let me send photos for a potential "exchange." She said she will have a decision by Tuesday if they will grant it?? Jesus Christ. What a nightmare. Let's see what LV customer service themselves says about the stitching and glazing issues. I sent many photos. So in other words, I will have old scammy til Tuesday at least. I can admire the untarnished parts of her from the box at least.


Is FO an acronym for a bad word? I just want to make sure I’m reading this correctly. LOL
Stand your ground! They will take care of you. Despite this debacle, have a great weekend.


----------



## jill39

alliegetyourgun said:


> Okay so, they basically told me to FO several times, but I persisted. Escalation then told me to FO, so still I persisted, and they agreed to let me send photos for a potential "exchange." She said she will have a decision by Tuesday if they will grant it?? Jesus Christ. What a nightmare. Let's see what LV customer service themselves says about the stitching and glazing issues. I sent many photos. So in other words, I will have old scammy til Tuesday at least. I can admire the untarnished parts of her from the box at least.



glad you didn’t give up!  They should know about their quality issues!  I’m hoping it all gets resolved and they replace it with a good quality one!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> Is FO an acronym for a bad word? I just want to make sure I’m reading this correctly. LOL
> Stand your ground! They will take care of you. Despite this debacle, have a great weekend.


hehe FO= F off! Thanks to all of you for the support, love our little LV family. Will update whenever I know!


----------



## jill39

DrTr said:


> I am so sorry to hear about it.  It shouldn’t surprise me but it still does. I tried to get an exchange for the jungle neverfull for horrible stitching issues and a pucker in the canvas, as CS implied they had a replacement bag for me.  Well, they didn’t. So they held my money for a month and I had to follow up 4 times to get a refund.
> 
> If I had to do again, I would have just returned it, and gotten my money and stalked again. I actually was relieved in the long run as I did order a WT NF that made my heart sing in a way the white jungle NF just didn’t. I love my WT bag!  So I’m betting you will get what you want somehow. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I called UPS at 7 and supposedly they have til 8 to deliver, but the map shows the truck back at the distribution center. Have no idea what happened, where my bag is or why it didn’t deliver. So tomorrow will be battle UPS!  I thought it would be LV that held me up!  Oh well, time to drop this for the night and enjoy my husband and my dog. Luck to all and thanks to everyone for your support too.



oh wow!  How annoying!  Hope It gets delivered ASAP!


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> hehe FO= F off!


I thought so bc I was trying to read it as the FO in FOMO but it wasn’t reading correctly. I wasn’t trying to be funny. I seriously didn’t know. 
The escalation team is there for a reason. I’m hoping for a swift resolution for you.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

DrTr said:


> I am so sorry to hear about it.  It shouldn’t surprise me but it still does. I tried to get an exchange for the jungle neverfull for horrible stitching issues and a pucker in the canvas, as CS implied they had a replacement bag for me.  Well, they didn’t. So they held my money for a month and I had to follow up 4 times to get a refund.
> 
> If I had to do again, I would have just returned it, and gotten my money and stalked again. I actually was relieved in the long run as I did order a WT NF that made my heart sing in a way the white jungle NF just didn’t. I love my WT bag!  So I’m betting you will get what you want somehow. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I called UPS at 7 and supposedly they have til 8 to deliver, but the map shows the truck back at the distribution center. Have no idea what happened, where my bag is or why it didn’t deliver. So tomorrow will be battle UPS!  I thought it would be LV that held me up!  Oh well, time to drop this for the night and enjoy my husband and my dog. Luck to all and thanks to everyone for your support too.


Good to know, I will also be on the lookout for my own replacement. I am not expecting much, seeing as they tried to get rid of me so many times. Enjoy your family time!


----------



## DrTr

jill39 said:


> oh wow!  How annoying!  Hope It gets delivered ASAP!


Thank you - it did at 8:25 pm. Somehow the poor driver had three packages that were on his truck that we’re not in his electronic delivery map. He actually delivered those three extras after working almost 14 hours today. He couldn’t have been nicer, and I bought his dinner tonight (or beer which he likely needed!!). UPS corporate was the culprit. Thanks for your support.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Good to know, I will also be on the lookout for my own replacement. I am not expecting much, seeing as they tried to get rid of me so many times. Enjoy your family time!


Thank you dear!  My PM seems ok, and yes the strap is gorgeous! but I am so tired I’m going to crawl over it with eagle eyes tomorrow. Giant waves to all you lovely helpful people!!


----------



## socaltrojan

EmmJay said:


> I’ve been hooked on Salt & Straw since 2012. I have family in Portland, where they opened their first store. My love affair is deep. My all time favorite is the seasonal perfection of the fresh sheep’s cheese and strawberries. I also like the sea salt with caramel ribbons and the seasonal pots of gold (served daily at Disney). In the past year, I’ve been enjoying their vegan flavors. In the pic I posted, I have a scoop of the seasonal Great Candycopia and a scoop of the vegan Dandelion Chocolate Hazelnut Cookies & Cream. We used to order pints but it is too expensive to ship to TX. Because there is no Salt & Straw in TX (yet), we buy Tillamook (also from Oregon) ice cream which is also so delicious. They have so many flavors. The white chocolate raspberry and mint chocolate are our favorites. We also love their ice cream sandwiches. You can probably tell that I have a love affair with ice cream.




Oh I will have to try that flavor next time I'm at Disneyland.  My favorite is the goat cheese and olive brittle.  It's a savory ice scream and I love that it's not too sweet.  Just so good! I want to try some of their vegan flavors too.  I wanted to ship once when I was out of town and shipping was going to be almost $70 or something crazy! I haven't tried Tillamook ice cream.  Is it found only in the Midwest? No worries I get it lol I love ice cream and gelato too! If you ever are in areas that have Paciugo or Frost they are quite good too!


----------



## EmmJay

socaltrojan said:


> Oh I will have to try that flavor next time I'm at Disneyland.  My favorite is the goat cheese and olive brittle.  It's a savory ice scream and I love that it's not too sweet.  Just so good! I want to try some of their vegan flavors too.  I wanted to ship once when I was out of town and shipping was going to be almost $70 or something crazy! I haven't tried Tillamook ice cream.  Is it found only in the Midwest? No worries I get it lol I love ice cream and gelato too! If you ever are in areas that have Paciugo or Frost they are quite good too!


Tillamook has been around since the early 1900s. They offer a wide variety of dairy and non-dairy products. CVS in LaJolla sells their ice cream. Here’s a link to find it in your area. https://www.tillamook.com/where-to-...ocAmCJ2kljR9dMjPYpRoC45kQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
IMO, Tillamook is better than Paciugo. There are several Frost locations in my area and I’ll have to try it.


----------



## DrTr

Ok EmmJay, when so clearly you are an ice cream lover and expert, just how the heck do you eat such yummy sounding ice cream and still manage to pull off your atheleisure with such grace and style!  Love it with your MP!!

btw, my MP really is perfect, easier to see during daylight hours!  Thank dog for that. I’m “playing handbag” today, then I’ve been informed it will disappear til Christmas - for real this time unlike my last 4 LV purchases I PROMISED were for Christmas   DH really is a sweetie, he got on the phone at 8:15 pm last night and “motivated” UPS for me!!  I was too tired and disappointed, but then the bag showed up. What we all do and go through for LV!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Ok EmmJay, when so clearly you are an ice cream lover and expert, just how the heck do you eat such yummy sounding ice cream and still manage to pull off your atheleisure with such grace and style!  Love it with your MP!!
> 
> btw, my MP really is perfect, easier to see during daylight hours!  Thank dog for that. I’m “playing handbag” today, then I’ve been informed it will disappear til Christmas - for real this time unlike my last 4 LV purchases I PROMISED were for Christmas   DH really is a sweetie, he got on the phone at 8:15 pm last night and “motivated” UPS for me!!  I was too tired and disappointed, but then the bag showed up. What we all do and go through for LV!!


So glad your bag is perfect and look forward to the Christmas unboxing. 
I eat clean/healthy 80% of the time and I have genetics of an ectomorph body type. Also, wearing athleisure makes me more disciplined when it comes to nutrition and exercise choices.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> So glad your bag is perfect and look forward to the Christmas unboxing.
> I eat clean/healthy 80% of the time and I have genetics of an ectomorph body type. Also, wearing athleisure makes me more disciplined when it comes to nutrition and exercise choices.


Thank you   Good for you on motivational strategies, each of us finds what works exactly for us, and I think it’s a great idea to eat well most of the time and have exactly what we want part of the time. Humans don’t do so well with real or imagined deprivation.  We’ve used Saturday’s as a free day for years, we have whatever we want and the rest of the week is much easier. Your ice cream tips are on the list!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Yikes!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

DrTr said:


> Thank you - it did at 8:25 pm. Somehow the poor driver had three packages that were on his truck that we’re not in his electronic delivery map. He actually delivered those three extras after working almost 14 hours today. He couldn’t have been nicer, and I bought his dinner tonight (or beer which he likely needed!!). UPS corporate was the culprit. Thanks for your support.


So happy you finally got your package. 
You know when I do next day shipping, I follow the UPS guy and when I see he’s a few miles from my home I pop in my car and track him down. I do this because the same thing happened to me awhile ago whereas I was supposed to get my package in the morning and it didn’t come till late at night.


----------



## DrTr

Johnpauliegal said:


> So happy you finally got your package.
> You know when I do next day shipping, I follow the UPS guy and when I see he’s a few miles from my home I pop in my car and track him down. I do this because the same thing happened to me awhile ago whereas I was supposed to get my package in the morning and it didn’t come till late at night.


Believe me I almost did it when the truck supposedly was 3 streets over. Didn’t know if they would give you the package elsewhere, (drivers license maybe?) and it appears I was getting tracking on two different trucks yesterday given the weird route and back and forth and big giant jumps to many blocks away. It was very strange, but yay it worked out!!  Glad to be twins dear one!


----------



## bunnieangel

Has anyone had success getting this bag on the Canadian Louis Vuitton website?


----------



## alliegetyourgun

I was able to get that crustiness off the mini Pochette today. I guess it was glue, but like heavy duty stuff. Took some confident and brazen picking on my part, but it was just glue. Can’t not try the MP a little as I wait for the results of my attempted exchange. Here it is with the cerises coin purse, I shortened the chain of the coin purse with a small twist tie pushed through the holes of the chain (twist tie like from bread or electronics), you could do the same with the key pouch.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> I was able to get that crustiness off the mini Pochette today. I guess it was glue, but like heavy duty stuff. Took some confident and brazen picking on my part, but it was just glue. Can’t not try the MP a little as I wait for the results of my attempted exchange. Here it is with the cerises coin purse, I shortened the chain of the coin purse with a small twist tie pushed through the holes of the chain (twist tie like from bread or electronics), you could do the same with the key pouch.


Looks great! Sorry the stitching is so wonky


----------



## chloebagfreak

alliegetyourgun said:


> I was able to get that crustiness off the mini Pochette today. I guess it was glue, but like heavy duty stuff. Took some confident and brazen picking on my part, but it was just glue. Can’t not try the MP a little as I wait for the results of my attempted exchange. Here it is with the cerises coin purse, I shortened the chain of the coin purse with a small twist tie pushed through the holes of the chain (twist tie like from bread or electronics), you could do the same with the key pouch.


Sooo cute! 
 I’m sorry you got a bunch of problems with your bag Hopefully they can get you a new one. I was bummed when mine arrived with dents, but I actually haven’t looked at the stitching  I need better glasses on to see mine.
It’s so disappointing when you get a bag that doesn’t have the quality you’d expect.


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Thank you dear!  My PM seems ok, and yes the strap is gorgeous! but I am so tired I’m going to crawl over it with eagle eyes tomorrow. Giant waves to all you lovely helpful people!!


Congratulations! Such an adventure tracking your box down! I’m so glad it arrived safely and was good quality! I love the pink strap so much
I do love the Kaki too, but I wear so much of that color, it would blend in too much!


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Congratulations! Such an adventure tracking your box down! I’m so glad it arrived safely and was good quality! I love the pink strap so much
> I do love the Kaki too, but I wear so much of that color, it would blend in too much!


Thank you dear!  I love the pink because it goes with almost everything in my color palette and wardrobe!  I actually flirted with the green to go with my new midnight green iPhone pro Max (yet another oath I swore to myself not to break but caved when I saw the green in the store last week. The new camera truly is amazing!). I kind of wish I’d done the green strap now, but the pink came up first and that was it!  I think all 4 straps for the MP are gorgeous. They are so luxe. 

Are you still at home and safe? I hope so - I saw someone in CA won powerball last night and all I could hope was that it was someone that lost their home in these awful fires. It seems like they will never end. Please be safe - you are such a lovely presence here.


----------



## jbags07

alliegetyourgun said:


> I was able to get that crustiness off the mini Pochette today. I guess it was glue, but like heavy duty stuff. Took some confident and brazen picking on my part, but it was just glue. Can’t not try the MP a little as I wait for the results of my attempted exchange. Here it is with the cerises coin purse, I shortened the chain of the coin purse with a small twist tie pushed through the holes of the chain (twist tie like from bread or electronics), you could do the same with the key pouch.


Love this! And i hope your exchange comes thru soon


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Thank you dear!  I love the pink because it goes with almost everything in my color palette and wardrobe!  I actually flirted with the green to go with my new midnight green iPhone pro Max (yet another oath I swore to myself not to break but caved when I saw the green in the store last week. The new camera truly is amazing!). I kind of wish I’d done the green strap now, but the pink came up first and that was it!  I think all 4 straps for the MP are gorgeous. They are so luxe.
> 
> Are you still at home and safe? I hope so - I saw someone in CA won powerball last night and all I could hope was that it was someone that lost their home in these awful fires. It seems like they will never end. Please be safe - you are such a lovely presence here.


Awe...Thank you so much. We are fine but weary of being packed and ready to run. Now that the winds have died down things are settled -til the next bout of Santa Ana winds! 
 I’m glad you got the pink if you think it works with your wardrobe. I tend to wear khaki jackets and shirts, so the pop of pink is nice. The new IPhones are great, but I’m keeping my 7 plus for now
Enjoy!


----------



## jbags07

I think this might just be the highest price yet? Although i have not checked ebay in awhile...but this is horrible gauging


----------



## AAxxx

Hi, anybody with the rose pink strap and has a classic speedy mono can take a pic of the 2 together please. Trying to weigh whether it’s justified for me to get one. Thanks


----------



## luvspurses

s


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4581900
> 
> 
> I think this might just be the highest price yet? Although i have not checked ebay in awhile...but this is horrible gauging


sitting here rolling my eyes. this is just crazy. the bag is in the current collection. it is not retired, just currently unavailable. an earlier poster got a quote from fp below retail for hers. not sure what else to say about this.


----------



## DrTr

luvspurses said:


> s
> 
> sitting here rolling my eyes. this is just crazy. the bag is in the current collection. it is not retired, just currently unavailable. an earlier poster got a quote from fp below retail for hers. not sure what else to say about this.


Oh good gosh, these bags are part of the permanent collection too. I’m usually anxious when I know a bag I love is limited edition and gone soon, but the permanent should be findable and I don’t feel as anxious and am more patient with stalking.  That’s more than double the price!!  Yikes - just say no to the insanity!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

luvspurses said:


> s
> 
> sitting here rolling my eyes. this is just crazy. the bag is in the current collection. it is not retired, just currently unavailable. an earlier poster got a quote from fp below retail for hers. not sure what else to say about this.


Yep that’s why I’ll just wait.  No rush.  Maybe by the time it’s available I might like something else better.


----------



## bbkctpf

Hey has anyone noticed the clips on the strap gets super scratched up?  I've worn it 2 times - just wondering if this is what everyone else sees.  I know its probably due to the other clips on it .


----------



## EmmJay

bbkctpf said:


> Hey has anyone noticed the clips on the strap gets super scratched up?  I've worn it 2 times - just wondering if this is what everyone else sees.  I know its probably due to the other clips on it .


Upload a pic of how you clip it. That might be the problem.


----------



## jbags07

bbkctpf said:


> Hey has anyone noticed the clips on the strap gets super scratched up?  I've worn it 2 times - just wondering if this is what everyone else sees.  I know its probably due to the other clips on it .


Hmmm. I’ve worn mine a ton since i got it in sept.... no scratches...


----------



## bbkctpf

Here it is...it already had some scratches when I got it..I assumed it was from it being already clasped onto one of the bags from shipping...

Not normal?


----------



## DrTr

bbkctpf said:


> Here it is...it already had some scratches when I got it..I assumed it was from it being already clasped onto one of the bags from shipping...
> 
> Not normal?


Wow - almost looks like someone cranked on it with pliers and let the pliers slip!  It doesn’t look right to me, although I haven’t used mine yet I did play with all different strap options and not a scratch.


----------



## jbags07

That looks awful. I can take a pic of what mine looks like, having used it constantly since Sept...not a scratch on it....imo, this is definitely not normal....


----------



## bbkctpf

jbags07 said:


> That looks awful. I can take a pic of what mine looks like, having used it constantly since Sept...not a scratch on it....imo, this is definitely not normal....


Please do!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

On my way to pick up my MP replacement.  Customer service never got back to me. Not a word, despite promising to get back to me by this last Tuesday. Shameful. I scored this one via the website at midnight EST Tuesday night. Wish me luck this one is better!!


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> On my way to pick up my MP replacement.  Customer service never got back to me. Not a word, despite promising to get back to me by this last Tuesday. Shameful. I scored this one via the website at midnight EST Tuesday night. Wish me luck this one is better!!


Best of luck!  You deserve it and I hope it’s perfect. Keep us posted.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

DrTr said:


> Best of luck!  You deserve it and I hope it’s perfect. Keep us posted.



Can we just be best friends already? You all are seriously amazing. I never had sisters or a close relationship with my mom, so you ladies really fill my heart in those ways. That being said.. I got another dud!!!!!!  Can you believe it?! Why is my purse karma so bad?? Ughhh. Now I have two dud purses, and almost 4K burned in my savings. I kind of want to mix and match the two, take the best of each set, then maybe sell the other pieces individually? But like not price gouging cuz that’s crazy. Ughhhh. Thoughts on this idea? Just give up? I feel like getting another is just not happening. I’m over that. AND Stitching is actually about the same as my other one, maybe _slightly_ better in places. Some places worse. RCP is better on this one though, better zipper smoothness too. This is the front vachetta tag on the large Pochette, the main reason this set is a real wonkfest. Also the stamping is shallow compared to my other set, but that’s neither her nor there.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Can we just be best friends already? You all are seriously amazing. I never had sisters or a close relationship with my mom, so you ladies really fill my heart in those ways. That being said.. I got another dud!!!!!!  Can you believe it?! Why is my purse karma so bad?? Ughhh. Now I have two dud purses, and almost 4K burned in my savings. I kind of want to mix and match the two, take the best of each set, then maybe sell the other pieces individually? But like not price gouging cuz that’s crazy. Ughhhh. Thoughts on this idea? Just give up? I feel like getting another is just not happening. I’m over that. AND Stitching is actually about the same as my other one, maybe _slightly_ better. RCP is better on this one though, better zipper smoothness too. This is the front vachetta tag on the large Pochette, the main reason this set is a real wonkfest. Also the stamping is shallow compared to my other set, but that’s neither her nor there.


Yes we can be besties!  So sorry this one isn’t good either. Do you still have the other? Can you create one good set and return the other?  Good grief, it is SO frustrating isn’t it. I guess only you know whether you have the fortitude to try again. If you really love it, maybe, but when my jungle NF was a hot mess I finally thought to heck with that!  My WT NF was a better choice for me, only $50 more. 

I can’t speak to selling, I’ve got every piece and every H scarf I’ve ever bought because I can’t bear to part with anything!  Hugs, and good luck


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Can we just be best friends already? You all are seriously amazing. I never had sisters or a close relationship with my mom, so you ladies really fill my heart in those ways. That being said.. I got another dud!!!!!!  Can you believe it?! Why is my purse karma so bad?? Ughhh. Now I have two dud purses, and almost 4K burned in my savings. I kind of want to mix and match the two, take the best of each set, then maybe sell the other pieces individually? But like not price gouging cuz that’s crazy. Ughhhh. Thoughts on this idea? Just give up? I feel like getting another is just not happening. I’m over that. AND Stitching is actually about the same as my other one, maybe _slightly_ better in places. Some places worse. RCP is better on this one though, better zipper smoothness too. This is the front vachetta tag on the large Pochette, the main reason this set is a real wonkfest. Also the stamping is shallow compared to my other set, but that’s neither her nor there.



So sorry this happened again. I would try to make one good set out of both sets and return one. I would also call CS and inquire about why they did not keep their word. For both bags, it seems as though you’ve received defective returns that should not be permitted to be resold.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> So sorry this happened again. I would try to make one good set out of both sets and return one. I would also call CS and inquire about why they did not keep their word. For both bags, it seems as though you’ve received defective returns that should not be permitted to be resold.



Yep! This is bad quality control from the start hands down. This is dated last week, SD4149!! How could it have been a return? It’s possible I suppose. But I walked over to saks to pickup my favorite, and showed that SA, and she was like “ Yikes that’s bad. I’ve heard they’re rushing them”

As far as the mix and match... how can I return if the codes are different? One is 41st this one is 44th.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Yep! This is bad quality control from the start hands down. This is dated last week, SD4149!! How could it have been a return? It’s possible I suppose. But I walked over to saks to pickup my favorite, and showed that SA, and she was like “ Yikes that’s bad. I’ve heard they’re rushing them”
> 
> As far as the mix and match... how can I return if the codes are different? One is 41st this one is 44th.


I might try, if you can actually get one that is not defective pieced together. It’s still a matching set of bags regardless of code and you paid for two!!!  You shouldn’t have to be dealing with it at all. Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## alliegetyourgun

DrTr said:


> I might try, if you can actually get one that is not defective pieced together. It’s still a matching set of bags regardless of code and you paid for two!!!  You shouldn’t have to be dealing with it at all. Good luck whatever you decide


Thanks darling. @EmmJay was lovely enough to message me to let me know that process would be perfectly fine. It’s funny because every way I mix and match it I still sacrifice some quality. One set will have better vachetta tags, yet the other will have better all around stitching. I’m leaning toward better tags, since the stitching really isn’t seen in comparison.


----------



## DrTr

alliegetyourgun said:


> Thanks darling. @EmmJay was lovely enough to message me to let me know that process would be perfectly fine. It’s funny because every way I mix and match it I still sacrifice some quality. One set will have better vachetta tags, yet the other will have better all around stitching. I’m leaning toward better tags, since the stitching really isn’t seen in comparison.


I’d say whatever suits you best out of all the options. I’m thinking I might wear my tags in most of the time, but I like them out too. If you can live with a pieced together set that is mostly good go for it!  That way you have your bag, no more stalking, then just waiting on one refund. I really hate that happened to you twice. What we all go through for LV!  I try to remind myself I have many lovely pieces and that all quality is not bad. Harder to do when you are holding defective items. Hugs for Friday to all!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> MPA in Kaki with Gucci floral sandals
> Happy Sunday Funday!
> View attachment 4564389



The bag and sandals go really well together [emoji123][emoji123]!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Hello Scam Fam [emoji16],

I have read a good part of this thread and really appreciate all the modshots, especially  the many outfit interpretations of @EmmJay —from athleisure to fancy, a study [emoji123][emoji123].

Tbh, I only had a couple of hesitations regarding the bag: 1) Will the hardware on the strap sit comfortably? and 2) Will the bag be too heavy?

I think both of these questions are subjective, so I could only find out by trying on the actual bag.  I forgot to take modshots,  but the strap is comfy for me.  To contribute to this thread and for others who care about the weight—the Scam Bag weighs 1.3lbs with everything attached.

My bag is MIU, and I can locate the date code on everything except for the Khaki strap.  Can someone please let me know where the date code is located on the strap, or that it doesn’t have one?  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks in advance for your help!!

Happy Saturday [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## EmmJay

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello Scam Fam [emoji16],
> 
> I have read a good part of this thread and really appreciate all the modshots, especially  the many outfit interpretations of @EmmJay —from athleisure to fancy, a study [emoji123][emoji123].
> 
> Tbh, I only had a couple of hesitations regarding the bag: 1) Will the hardware on the strap sit comfortably? and 2) Will the bag be too heavy?
> 
> I think both of these questions are subjective, so I could only find out by trying on the actual bag.  I forgot to take modshots,  but the strap is comfy for me.  To contribute to this thread and for others who care about the weight—the Scam Bag weighs 1.3lbs with everything attached.
> 
> My bag is MIU, and I can locate the date code on everything except for the Khaki strap.  Can someone please let me know where the date code is located on the strap, or that it doesn’t have one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!
> 
> Happy Saturday [emoji322][emoji322]


Hi! Thanks for the compliments and your thorough review. The straps that come with the MP do no have date codes. However, the Bleu/Magenta and Kaki/Rose Clair straps that may be purchased additionally for the MP have date codes. The absence of a date code on your MP is common as most bags that come with straps do not have date codes.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

EmmJay said:


> Hi! Thanks for the compliments and your thorough review. The straps that come with the MP do no have date codes. However, the Bleu/Magenta and Kaki/Rose Clair straps that may be purchased additionally for the MP have date codes. The absence of a date code on your MP is common as most bags that come with straps do not have date codes.



Thank you very much for the quick response—it puts me at ease to know that I didn’t get a dud, lol.

I enjoy all of your mod shots (not just of the Scam—but ALL your bags) and appreciate you sharing your LV intel and knowledge with TPF!! [emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## EmmJay

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thank you very much for the quick response—it puts me at ease to know that I didn’t get a dud, lol.
> 
> I enjoy all of your mod shots (not just of the Scam—but ALL your bags) and appreciate you sharing your LV intel and knowledge with TPF!! [emoji123][emoji123]



My pleasure and I am always happy to help.


----------



## LVmyakita

EmmJay said:


> Hi! Thanks for the compliments and your thorough review. The straps that come with the MP do no have date codes. However, the Bleu/Magenta and Kaki/Rose Clair straps that may be purchased additionally for the MP have date codes. The absence of a date code on your MP is common as most bags that come with straps do not have date codes.


Where is the date code on the kaki/rose strap located?


----------



## EmmJay

LVmyakita said:


> Where is the date code on the kaki/rose strap located?


Sorry for the miscommunication. There is no date code on the straps. I meant the “made in” is on the extra straps.


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> The bag and sandals go really well together [emoji123][emoji123]!!


Thanks, my friend!


----------



## EmmJay

Sitting on a cliff overlooking beautiful La Jolla with Multi Pochette.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

EmmJay said:


> Sitting on a cliff overlooking beautiful La Jolla with Multi Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4588531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588532
> 
> View attachment 4589110


Stunning my dear!  Love La Jolla by the way.  Need to go visit more often.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Sitting on a cliff overlooking beautiful La Jolla with Multi Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4588531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588532
> 
> View attachment 4589110


Fabulous but yikes!  You and your bag look great as do the cliffs but you are WAY up there. Brave you are


----------



## poopsie

Yah.........you don't want to go trying that at Sunset Cliffs


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Boo!  Waiting for my UPS guy to deliver my Scam Bag.  Normally he’s here before noon but not today!  Double boo!  Doesn’t he know I’m dying to see it?!


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Stunning my dear!  Love La Jolla by the way.  Need to go visit more often.


Thank you. I love La Jolla. It’s a gem. 



DrTr said:


> Fabulous but yikes!  You and your bag look great as do the cliffs but you are WAY up there. Brave you are


Thank you! I love to hike. 



poopsie said:


> Yah.........you don't want to go trying that at Sunset Cliffs


I would never attempt any of this at the Sunset Cliffs. I know my limits.


----------



## EmmJay

Prada wants in on the multi-purpose bag too.


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Sitting on a cliff overlooking beautiful La Jolla with Multi Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4588531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588532
> 
> View attachment 4589110


Stunning!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Prada wants in on the multi-purpose bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589535


It seems everyone wants in on it. Prada looks somehow sloppy to me. Thrilled Santa is bringing the real deal


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

I received my MultiPochette and I do like it, but I’m not sure how I feel about the puckering seams on the bag.  I tried to stuff it all night but nothing I did could straighten out the excess material on the bottom.

Was so excited I tried it on with my stay at home clothes!  Lol


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> I received my MultiPochette and I do like it, but I’m not sure how I feel about the puckering seams on the bag.  I tried to stuff it all night but nothing I did could straighten out the excess material on the bottom.
> 
> Was so excited I tried it on with my stay at home clothes!  Lol


It looks great on you.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

EmmJay said:


> It looks great on you.


Ok be honest can I pull it off do you think? And what about the puckering?  The canvas feels super thin and soft on the Pochette bottom.  Should I wait for a better one?


----------



## jbags07

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> I received my MultiPochette and I do like it, but I’m not sure how I feel about the puckering seams on the bag.  I tried to stuff it all night but nothing I did could straighten out the excess material on the bottom.
> 
> Was so excited I tried it on with my stay at home clothes!  Lol


Looks great on you!  Maybe the puckering will work itself out?


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Also I finally checked all three pieces and they do not have the same date code!  The Round Coin Purse and the Mini PA share the same date code but the PA has a totally different date code (SD4149). So I’m going to take it back tomorrow and see if they can order me a replacement.  Normally I’m not fussy but don’t like the puckering and the mismatching date codes suggest that this might be a return.  No bueno!


----------



## caathyn

omg I have been stalking this bag since October and no luck of it being restocked in Australia and to make it worst client services confirmed its one wait list for the entire country!!! So I’m assuming unless I get it online I have no hope of getting it by waitlist


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Sitting on a cliff overlooking beautiful La Jolla with Multi Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4588531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588532
> 
> View attachment 4589110


As always, beautiful photos EJ!
How high is the cliff BTW? And I guess you're not afraid of heights!
First of all, I wouldn't be able to make it to where you are,  and second,  if I did,  I would be in a crawling position!


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Ok be honest can I pull it off do you think? And what about the puckering?  The canvas feels super thin and soft on the Pochette bottom.  Should I wait for a better one?


I think it looks nice on you but you have to love it. It is normal for the bottom of the canvas to pucker. If it bothers you, return it.


scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Also I finally checked all three pieces and they do not have the same date code!  The Round Coin Purse and the Mini PA share the same date code but the PA has a totally different date code (SD4149). So I’m going to take it back tomorrow and see if they can order me a replacement.  Normally I’m not fussy but don’t like the puckering and the mismatching date codes suggest that this might be a return.  No bueno!



Per my CA, there is a block on ordering any spare parts for the MP so ordering  another Pochette is not an option. Louis Vuitton makes no guarantee that date codes have to match. Mine do not match and I couldn’t care less. IMO,  returning an item because the date codes do not match is silly. When the CAs receive inventory, they are not checking date codes and sending items back because date codes don’t match. If you’re hoping to get a MP with all three date codes to match, then pack your patience because it may never happen. Requesting a Pochette that matches the date code on your other two items is making an assumption that LV is making all three pieces each week and that may not be the case. Only LV is privy to their production for specific items. If you return it, it will give someone else an opportunity to enjoy the bag. Good luck!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> As always, beautiful photos EJ!
> How high is the cliff BTW? And I guess you're not afraid of heights!
> First of all, I wouldn't be able to make it to where you are,  and second,  if I did,  I would be in a crawling position!


Thank you! No, I’m not afraid of heights. I have done some pretty intense hikes. Sometimes, when I’m coming down and see how high up I am, I think to myself what have I gotten myself into. It’s so much fun and I love it.


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbles said:


> Stunning!


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrTr

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> I received my MultiPochette and I do like it, but I’m not sure how I feel about the puckering seams on the bag.  I tried to stuff it all night but nothing I did could straighten out the excess material on the bottom.
> 
> Was so excited I tried it on with my stay at home clothes!  Lol


Looks great. Mine was puckered too but stuffed it with white socks and left it several days and voila no more pucker (Santa doesn’t know I pulled it out to check - I’m under strict rule to have this under the tree  ). In some ways it seems it would be more weird if all the date codes matched. I’m guessing they are made on different “lines”  and only get assembled at the end.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

EmmJay said:


> I think it looks nice on you but you have to love it. It is normal for the bottom of the canvas to pucker. If it bothers you, return it.
> 
> Per my CA, there is a block on ordering any spare parts for the MP so ordering  another Pochette is not an option. Louis Vuitton makes no guarantee that date codes have to match. Mine do not match and I couldn’t care less. IMO,  returning an item because the date codes do not match is silly. When the CAs receive inventory, they are not checking date codes and sending items back because date codes don’t match. If you’re hoping to get a MP with all three date codes to match, then pack your patience because it may never happen. Requesting a Pochette that matches the date code on your other two items is making an assumption that LV is making all three pieces each week and that may not be the case. Only LV is privy to their production for specific items. If you return it, it will give someone else an opportunity to enjoy the bag. Good luck!



Oh so yours don’t match either?  Well I just assumed they would.  That makes me feel better.  Thank you Emm!



DrTr said:


> Looks great. Mine was puckered too but stuffed it with white socks and left it several days and voila no more pucker (Santa doesn’t know I pulled it out to check - I’m under strict rule to have this under the tree  ). In some ways it seems it would be more weird if all the date codes matched. I’m guessing they are made on different “lines”  and only get assembled at the end.



You’re funny!  I shall stuff mine with socks too and hope it goes away.  I also need to put some items back under the tree but Christmas is a long time away and I’m so not patient.  Haha.  Thank you for your suggestion!

The thing is, the RCP and the Mini Pochette are perfect!  Plus I didn’t see any weird stitchings or anything.  I just love love the soft smooth canvas as well as the very nice color canvas on this piece.  Overall it was just the puckering that bugged me especially now that you wonderful ladies say that none-matching day codes is normal.  Thanks again for your reassurance!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

caathyn said:


> omg I have been stalking this bag since October and no luck of it being restocked in Australia and to make it worst client services confirmed its one wait list for the entire country!!! So I’m assuming unless I get it online I have no hope of getting it by waitlist


Keep stalking maybe they will put out some for the holidays!  I got mine online too.  Good luck hun!


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Oh so yours don’t match either?  Well I just assumed they would.  That makes me feel better.  Thank you Emm!
> *My Pochettes are from the 37th week and the RCP is from the 36th week. On my cousin’s MP, her pochettes are from the 28th week and her RCP is from the 23rd week. LV date codes are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you’re going to get*.
> 
> 
> You’re funny!  I shall stuff mine with socks too and hope it goes away.  I also need to put some items back under the tree but Christmas is a long time away and I’m so not patient.  Haha.  Thank you for your suggestion!
> 
> The thing is, the RCP and the Mini Pochette are perfect!  Plus I didn’t see any weird stitchings or anything.  I just love love the soft smooth canvas as well as the very nice color canvas on this piece.  Overall it was just the puckering that bugged me especially now that you wonderful ladies say that none-matching day codes is normal.  Thanks again for your reassurance!


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Oh so yours don’t match either?  Well I just assumed they would.  That makes me feel better.  Thank you Emm!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re funny!  I shall stuff mine with socks too and hope it goes away.  I also need to put some items back under the tree but Christmas is a long time away and I’m so not patient.  Haha.  Thank you for your suggestion!
> 
> The thing is, the RCP and the Mini Pochette are perfect!  Plus I didn’t see any weird stitchings or anything.  I just love love the soft smooth canvas as well as the very nice color canvas on this piece.  Overall it was just the puckering that bugged me especially now that you wonderful ladies say that none-matching day codes is normal.  Thanks again for your reassurance!


*
My Pochettes are from the 37th week and the RCP is from the 36th week. On my cousin’s MP, her pochettes are from the 28th week and her RCP is from the 23rd week. LV date codes are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you’re going to get*.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Sweet!! Thank you for making me feel at ease!  My RCP and Mimi were from week 43 and Pochette week 44.  All good!  Thanks again!


----------



## DrTr

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Oh so yours don’t match either?  Well I just assumed they would.  That makes me feel better.  Thank you Emm!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re funny!  I shall stuff mine with socks too and hope it goes away.  I also need to put some items back under the tree but Christmas is a long time away and I’m so not patient.  Haha.  Thank you for your suggestion!
> 
> The thing is, the RCP and the Mini Pochette are perfect!  Plus I didn’t see any weird stitchings or anything.  I just love love the soft smooth canvas as well as the very nice color canvas on this piece.  Overall it was just the puckering that bugged me especially now that you wonderful ladies say that none-matching day codes is normal.  Thanks again for your reassurance!


In case it wasn’t clear I stuff them with CLEAN socks   I hope yours evens out. Isn’t it a bummer to wait until Christmas?! Something about LV makes me feel 5 again. Enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

[double post - deleted one


----------



## chloebagfreak

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> I received my MultiPochette and I do like it, but I’m not sure how I feel about the puckering seams on the bag.  I tried to stuff it all night but nothing I did could straighten out the excess material on the bottom.
> 
> Was so excited I tried it on with my stay at home clothes!  Lol


Congratulations! I think it looks great on you
Mine arrived the same way- puckered like that. I was not thrilled. I did try stuffing it, but it barely went away after a month. It’s not quite as obvious now. When I have my items in it you can’t notice it much. The canvas is definitely thinner than my mini pochette original version and my Eva.
 I did notice on many YouTube reveals that many had this issue. The only ones that didn’t looked dented were the fakes HAHA! 
Mine also had different date codes on the pochette.

Try to enjoy it and know you have the original, coveted multipochette


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

DrTr said:


> In case it wasn’t clear I stuff them with CLEAN socks   I hope yours evens out. Isn’t it a bummer to wait until Christmas?! Something about LV makes me feel 5 again. Enjoy!


LMAO! Gosh I sure hope so!  No dirty socks!

Well I got to use the Pochette Métis and Speedy B 25 now because they were for my Bday in Oct.  The the Favorite MM, Palm Springs Mini and Multipochette are all going under the tree.  Christmas is sooo far away!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

chloebagfreak said:


> Congratulations! I think it looks great on you
> Mine arrived the same way- puckered like that. I was not thrilled. I did try stuffing it, but it barely went away after a month. It’s not quite as obvious now. When I have my items in it you can’t notice it much. The canvas is definitely thinner than my mini pochette original version and my Eva.
> I did notice on many YouTube reveals that many had this issue. The only ones that didn’t looked dented were the fakes HAHA!
> 
> Mine also had different date codes on the pochette.
> 
> 
> Try to enjoy it and know you have the original, coveted multipochette


Ok you’re right when I put stuff in it it’s not as noticeable!  I read somewhere on here that if you stuff it and leave it somewhere warm it might help.  I’m going to leave it my car and see. 

Oh well then for sure ours are real with this strange puckering.  Lol. It’s perfectly imperfect.

Ok, I don’t typical look for date codes or care where it was made, but I was starting to feel annoyed so I looked and just assumed incorrectly. 
It will be a fun bag to wear for sure.  Thank you so much for your feedbacks.  I hope you’re enjoying yours too!


----------



## Yanca

Not the scam bag but my kaki rose strap was delivered today! I was tempted to buy the multi p during launch day but I have so the PA already and mini pochettes. I stalked the website again for the strap and got lucky.  I’m excited to use it on my other bags.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Yanca said:


> Not the scam bag but my kaki rose strap was delivered today! I was tempted to buy the multi p during launch day but I have so the PA already and mini pochettes. I stalked the website again for the strap and got lucky.  I’m excited to use it on my other bags.
> View attachment 4590807
> View attachment 4590808
> View attachment 4590809



Beautiful!


----------



## EmmJay

Yanca said:


> Not the scam bag but my kaki rose strap was delivered today! I was tempted to buy the multi p during launch day but I have so the PA already and mini pochettes. I stalked the website again for the strap and got lucky.  I’m excited to use it on my other bags.
> View attachment 4590807
> View attachment 4590808
> View attachment 4590809


Love it!


----------



## airenle

Owners of the MPA - is the canvas color the same on the side of the bags as it is on the bottom? Strange question, but in some photos it looks like they’ve used a darker brown for the bottoms & coin purse (canvas with the smaller print) and lighter canvas for the sides of the two bags. Can anyone confirm this for me? TIA!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Trying to find ways to use the MP that @EmmJay hasn't already discovered! Hehe!

Here it is clipped to my eyetrunk case,  (got the trunk case used w/o strap for $270 on FB group , winning )


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Trying to find ways to use the MP that @EmmJay hasn't already discovered! Hehe!
> 
> Here it is clipped to my eyetrunk case,  (got the trunk case used w/o strap for $270 on FB group , winning )


Love this!!


----------



## DrTr

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> LMAO! Gosh I sure hope so!  No dirty socks!
> 
> Well I got to use the Pochette Métis and Speedy B 25 now because they were for my Bday in Oct.  The the Favorite MM, Palm Springs Mini and Multipochette are all going under the tree.  Christmas is sooo far away!


WAY far away!!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> WAY far away!!!


Christmas is in six Monogram Monday’s. Think of it that way.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Christmas is in six Monogram Monday’s. Think of it that way.


Awesome alliteration! And a fun way to countdown


----------



## jellenp32

Khaki available on US site righ5 now!


----------



## south-of-france

My SA tracked the pink one down for me. I tried the bag on today but didn‘t enjoy it - too much gold hardware on the strap. Oh well, someone else will be glad!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

south-of-france said:


> My SA tracked the pink one down for me. I tried the bag on today but didn‘t enjoy it - too much gold hardware on the strap. Oh well, someone else will be glad!


I felt the same way at first.  Thought it looked fussy and noisy.  Then I took off the gold chain, much much better now.  Plus I love that I can wear them separately.  I don’t own the PA or RCP and now that they are not available this set is a good alternative.


----------



## EmmJay

The MP strap for the denim patchwork (the MP is not in this pic) will be red. It’s scheduled to be released early next year. I do not know pricing.


----------



## EmmJay

Denim patchwork will have red strap and mono patchwork will have black strap.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> Denim patchwork will have red strap and mono patchwork will have black strap.
> View attachment 4593039
> View attachment 4593040
> 
> View attachment 4593038


OMG my two favorite colors in addition to green! Too bad this means I will have to buy the bags for the straps..


----------



## socaltrojan

alliegetyourgun said:


> Trying to find ways to use the MP that @EmmJay hasn't already discovered! Hehe!
> 
> Here it is clipped to my eyetrunk case,  (got the trunk case used w/o strap for $270 on FB group , winning )



so ingenious! Love that different look!


----------



## caathyn

EmmJay said:


> Denim patchwork will have red strap and mono patchwork will have black strap.
> View attachment 4593039
> View attachment 4593040
> 
> View attachment 4593038


 Omg I am obsessed with the black strap!  Maybe not scoring the pink has paid off! The post seems to have been deleted off the Instagram...how early on does LV take pre orders for new collections like these?


----------



## EmmJay

caathyn said:


> Omg I am obsessed with the black strap!  Maybe not scoring the pink has paid off! The post seems to have been deleted off the Instagram...how early on does LV take pre orders for new collections like these?


The posts are not deleted from the Instagram. I saw them on lvj12 page yesterday. 
As soon as I receive word about pre-orders, I’ll post here. However, I strongly encourage you to try to purchase if they offer an online pre-launch, which they did previously for the Multi-Pochette. As a reminder, in-store pre-orders are *not* guaranteed.


----------



## caathyn

EmmJay said:


> The posts are not deleted from the Instagram. I saw them on lvj12 page yesterday.
> As soon as I receive word about pre-orders, I’ll post here. However, I strongly encourage you to try to purchase if they offer an online pre-launch, which they did previously for the Multi-Pochette. As a reminder, in-store pre-orders are *not* guaranteed.


Thanks emmajay! This has been helpful! How did the digital prelaunch work? (apologies if this has been answered already!) 

I’m unsure on the best way to go with securing this bag since I spoke to a seller who owns the multi pochette in pink and she said she put her name down 2 weeks prior to launch and got the bag on the day whereas client services told me waitlist was closed off months in advanced

I’m in Australia so I don’t know if it works differently to the US but it seems like US is getting a lot more restock since I have been stalking the site since it dropped and haven’t come by it being restocked online in here Aus


----------



## Nivahra

Do we know the price of the Denim Multipochette? I kinda like it and my boyfriend - who doesn't like the Mulitpochette style (he told it Frankenstein bag) loves it! I think a big pro would be that Denim is more silent while wearing, Canvas compared with a metal strap can be a bit loud from the sound  I like it anyway


----------



## EmmJay

Nivahra said:


> Do we know the price of the Denim Multipochette? I kinda like it and my boyfriend - who doesn't like the Mulitpochette style (he told it Frankenstein bag) loves it! I think a big pro would be that Denim is more silent while wearing, Canvas compared with a metal strap can be a bit loud from the sound  I like it anyway


I’m unsure of pricing or launch date. I will post as soon as I know.


----------



## EmmJay

caathyn said:


> Thanks emmajay! This has been helpful! How did the digital prelaunch work? (apologies if this has been answered already!)
> 
> I’m unsure on the best way to go with securing this bag since I spoke to a seller who owns the multi pochette in pink and she said she put her name down 2 weeks prior to launch and got the bag on the day whereas client services told me waitlist was closed off months in advanced
> 
> I’m in Australia so I don’t know if it works differently to the US but it seems like US is getting a lot more restock since I have been stalking the site since it dropped and haven’t come by it being restocked online in here Aus


Hi! To my knowledge, digital pre-launch has been specific to each country. For the Multi Pochette, the pre-launch was limited to the US. For the Christmas animation, the digital pre-launch was limited to the UK. As soon as I know more info, I’ll post it.


----------



## V_vee

Can’t pinpoint exactly what but just not my cup of tea and I love my Kaki one!
Denim checked multi pochette $2300 Jan


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

V_vee said:


> Can’t pinpoint exactly what but just not my cup of tea and I love my Kaki one!
> Denim checked multi pochette $2300 Jan



Yep same.  It’s just too quilt-like. I don’t love it.


----------



## Laneige

Why is it a scam bag


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @V_vee. Reposting an image because the IG link isn’t displaying. The price must be based on the complexity of the design/production. That strap will pair well with Damier Ebene items.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Laneige said:


> Why is it a scam bag


Something about the high pricing for a bag that many already owned in separate pieces.


----------



## Joeli7

Edited because I was a bit harsh. This patchwork version is a lot less appealing and I hope it doesn't sell as well.


----------



## Starbux32

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Yep same.  It’s just too quilt-like. I don’t love it.


That red strap is beautiful but you're right about the "quilt" part. Couldn't put my finger on why I didn't like the style of it until you nailed it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I don’t know, I just don’t like blue denim with red.  Now that red strap 

I like the patchwork on the canvas bag better. Also love that black strap.


----------



## EmmJay

When I see the denim patchwork Multi, I see this.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> When I see the denim patchwork Multi, I see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595483


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> When I see the denim patchwork Multi, I see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595483


I see that too!!!


----------



## Mikaelha

EmmJay said:


> Denim patchwork will have red strap and mono patchwork will have black strap.
> View attachment 4593039
> View attachment 4593040
> 
> View attachment 4593038


A black strap one? Ugh tempting!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> When I see the denim patchwork Multi, I see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595483


Lmao - I had the exact same thought - LOL


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loved both straps so I bought both bags and gifted my mom the accessories from one. Such an awesome bag, I love it!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Pretty in pink


----------



## Kmazz39

Leo the Lion said:


> Loved both straps so I bought both bags and gifted my mom the accessories from one. Such an awesome bag, I love it!


I  the round coin purse! I purchased the separate khaki/rose strap and it goes well with so many bags!


----------



## pecknnibble

Kmazz39 said:


> I  the round coin purse! I purchased the separate khaki/rose strap and it goes well with so many bags!


Me too!! Unfortunately I can’t justify keeping the whole set just for the round coin purse so it’s going back this weekend. I sure do hope they come out with just the coin purse!


----------



## caathyn

I filtered ‘buy online’ last night and this popped up! Does it mean I can call client services and they will find one for me? The pink one has “currently out of stock online” where as the khaki one doesn’t? I feel like I’m just hoping there’s a chance to score this bag but maybe the site just has a glitch and it’s not actually in stock lol


----------



## Leo the Lion

Con


Kmazz39 said:


> I  the round coin purse! I purchased the separate khaki/rose strap and it goes well with so many bags!


Congrats sweetie!! It really does go great on other bags!


----------



## gagabag

caathyn said:


> I filtered ‘buy online’ last night and this popped up! Does it mean I can call client services and they will find one for me? The pink one has “currently out of stock online” where as the khaki one doesn’t? I feel like I’m just hoping there’s a chance to score this bag but maybe the site just has a glitch and it’s not actually in stock lol


Hi caathyn! I’m also from AU and sadly, neither of those two had been available online since launching. Just be patient and keep stalking the site, one will eventually pop up once the hype settles down as this is a permanent piece.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Leo the Lion said:


> Loved both straps so I bought both bags and gifted my mom the accessories from one. Such an awesome bag, I love it!


Gorgeous!!  Both are equally stunning!


----------



## Leo the Lion

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Gorgeous!!  Both are equally stunning!


Thank you so much!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Woman on the Facebook groups had this picture posted for sale advertising the pink strap. She claims the red strap already sold. Is it possible this is real? @EmmJay? How could she have gotten ahead of time... unless an influencer maybe?


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

alliegetyourgun said:


> Woman on the Facebook groups had this picture posted for sale advertising the pink strap. She claims the red strap already sold. Is it possible this is real? @EmmJay? How could she have gotten ahead of time... unless an influencer maybe?


Oh wow that red strap though...I want.  I’ll have to ask my SA!


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Woman on the Facebook groups had this picture posted for sale advertising the pink strap. She claims the red strap already sold. Is it possible this is real? @EmmJay? How could she have gotten ahead of time... unless an influencer maybe?


I asked my CAs about it earlier this week bc I’ve seen a couple for sale on the FB groups. They stated that influencers are strictly prohibited from reselling gifted items. Also, they didn’t think that any influencers have received the bag yet. IDK how that’s possible that she has the red strap. Also, there’s still a block on ordering spare parts for the MP. I would ask for a receipt because the bag hasn’t been released. It all seems so sketchy!!


----------



## Miss World

I absolutely love this bag, I feel like I’m going to wait months or years to get my hands on a new one.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> I asked my CAs about it earlier this week bc I’ve seen a couple for sale on the FB groups. They stated that influencers are strictly prohibited from reselling gifted items. Also, they didn’t think that any influencers have received the bag yet. IDK how that’s possible that she has the red strap. Also, there’s still a block on ordering spare parts for the MP. I would ask for a receipt because the bag hasn’t been released. It all seems so sketchy!!


Oh yeah, I don't trust that situation for a minute. The straps are clearly easy to fake as we've seen on etsy and such. But I was just wondering if it was plausible! Thanks love!


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Oh yeah, I don't trust that situation for a minute. The straps are clearly easy to fake as we've seen on etsy and such. But I was just wondering if it was plausible! Thanks love!


You’re welcome. It could be legit but my gut is saying it’s a scam for the scam bag.


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Red strap looks stunning. Love my pink one too. Denim one though is just too ugly.


----------



## EmmJay

LadyFabuluxe said:


> Red strap looks stunning. Love my pink one too. Denim one though is just too ugly.


Denim MP is tragic.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Denim MP is tragic.


Perfect word, tragic. You make me laugh


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

EmmJay said:


> Denim MP is tragic.



Agree!!! The fake industry is doing much better than LV.   Did you see the giant monogram version?   So sad!


----------



## EmmJay

LadyFabuluxe said:


> Agree!!! The fake industry is doing much better than LV.   Did you see the giant monogram version?   So sad!


No, I haven’t.


----------



## EmmJay

The denim MP will be available to order very soon. “I can’t wait to pre-order”, said no one ever.


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> The denim MP will be available to order very soon. “I can’t wait to pre-order”, said no one ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598533


 !


----------



## EmmJay

Made a MP out of my DE MPs. This would look great with that denim MP red strap. I’m using my Speedy B strap.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Made a MP out of my DE MPs. This would look great with that denim MP red strap. I’m using my Speedy B strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599010
> 
> View attachment 4599009


Very cool! Love Paris vivienne


----------



## bononl

Hi all! The bottom of my multi pochette (the big pouch) is a bit weird.. Is this normal? And will this go away with use? Thank you!!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

bononl said:


> View attachment 4599107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! The bottom of my multi pochette (the big pouch) is a bit weird.. Is this normal? And will this go away with use? Thank you!!
> View attachment 4599106


Hi.  Yep that was exactly how mine looked!    I even posted asking about it too.  Here’s what I did.  I stuffed it and left it in hubby’s warm car but out of the sun.  The puckering completely went away now you can’t even see it!  So don’t worry about it just enjoy your beauty.  

I’ll post a picture when I get home later.


----------



## mmcjm

I just got mine..but not sure if I really love it..to me it's not really bag..
I also feel you have to look a certain way to be able to pull it off kinda like the bumbag.  Should I keep it or return? Do you think this will become a classic like the speedy or something that will look silly in 5 years or even 2 years from now.kinda like the balenciaga sock sneakers.


----------



## bononl

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Hi.  Yep that was exactly how mine looked!    I even posted asking about it too.  Here’s what I did.  I stuffed it and left it in hubby’s warm car but out of the sun.  The puckering completely went away now you can’t even see it!  So don’t worry about it just enjoy your beauty.
> 
> I’ll post a picture when I get home later.


That’s a relief! Thank you so much  I’ll try that too. Can’t wait for your picture


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

mmcjm said:


> I just got mine..but not sure if I really love it..to me it's not really bag..
> I also feel you have to look a certain way to be able to pull it off kinda like the bumbag.  Should I keep it or return? Do you think this will become a classic like the speedy or something that will look silly in 5 years or even 2 years from now.kinda like the balenciaga sock sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599123


Hi there.
That was my first reaction too.  I wasn’t sure I could pull it off.  It took a day for me to get used to it and now I love it! 
I figure if the bag goes out of style I will wear them separately because each piece on its own is a classic.  And I like them slightly better b/c they don’t have that tab that PAs and Mini PAs have.  Plus the RCP in this set is nicer.  So overall it’s a very versatile piece for me. 
Maybe play around with it with different outfits and try different length and see if you like it better?


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Hi there.
> That was my first reaction too.  I wasn’t sure I could pull it off.  It took a day for me to get used to it and now I love it!
> I figure if the bag goes out of style I will wear them separately because each piece on its own is a classic.  And I like them slightly better b/c they don’t have that tab that PAs and Mini PAs have.  Plus the RCP in this set is nicer.  So overall it’s a very versatile piece for me.
> Maybe play around with it with different outfits and try different length and see if you like it better?



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## DrTr

bononl said:


> View attachment 4599107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! The bottom of my multi pochette (the big pouch) is a bit weird.. Is this normal? And will this go away with use? Thank you!!
> View attachment 4599106


Yes, mine had a few spots like that too. Stuffed it with clean white socks and a few days later it was smooth. HTH


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Made a MP out of my DE MPs. This would look great with that denim MP red strap. I’m using my Speedy B strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599010
> 
> View attachment 4599009


Love these looks!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

bononl said:


> That’s a relief! Thank you so much  I’ll try that too. Can’t wait for your picture


Here you go!  As I said before you can’t even tell that I had puckering too. First and last pics are from the front and the 2nd pic from the back.  No more puckering at all!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Very cool! Love Paris vivienne





jbags07 said:


> Love these looks!



Thanks to both of you!


----------



## bononl

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Here you go!  As I said before you can’t even tell that I had puckering too. First and last pics are from the front and the 2nd pic from the back.  No more puckering at all!


It looks so great, thanks!


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Made a MP out of my DE MPs. This would look great with that denim MP red strap. I’m using my Speedy B strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599010
> 
> View attachment 4599009


So cool!  I love your braids


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> So cool!  I love your braids


Thank you so much!!


----------



## lxrac

I found this on Fashionphile. Prepare yall's checkbooks....$3500 USD plus tax. Cha ching....


----------



## cajhingle

lxrac said:


> I found this on Fashionphile. Prepare yall's checkbooks....$3500 USD plus tax. Cha ching....
> View attachment 4601719


That might be my MP they offered and purchased for 2K...oh well, business is business


----------



## KimTX

more like, prepare to put your checkbook away


----------



## EmmJay

lxrac said:


> I found this on Fashionphile. Prepare yall's checkbooks....$3500 USD plus tax. Cha ching....
> View attachment 4601719


I do not believe in Fashionphile and will never buy/sell to them.


----------



## DrTr

lxrac said:


> I found this on Fashionphile. Prepare yall's checkbooks....$3500 USD plus tax. Cha ching....
> View attachment 4601719


This even looks fake - maybe just bad photo quality but the hardware looks silver. What a horrid rip off. Yikes.


----------



## lxrac

KimTX said:


> more like, prepare to put your checkbook away



Gurl I see you. 



DrTr said:


> This even looks fake - maybe just bad photo quality but the hardware looks silver. What a horrid rip off. Yikes.



Horrid is an understatement. Peculiar and sinister! 



EmmJay said:


> I do not believe in Fashionphile and will never buy/sell to them.



Correct!! Mama it's not worth it. You are worth it. Boom boom!


----------



## AHL81

I was wondering if anyone on here have compared a made in France vs made in USA Multi Pochette. Through stalking the LV website I was able to get both the rose and khaki. The rose one is made in France and the khaki is made in USA. I know a lot of people claim there is no difference on quality. I do not mind made in USA ones, and made in France is just a nice bonus. This is the first time I got to compare the same bags from different factory side by side. Here are my observations:
1) Canvas on made in France (SP factory) has a very slightly tacky feel to it. It feels softer. It has a light chemical smell. However, craftmanship is beautiful. You can definitely tell it was better sewn, the corners are perfectly rounded. 
2) The canvas on the made in USA (SD factory) is more stiff, maybe even thicker? It is reminiscent of the vintage one. (I compared it to a vintage pochette I have.) No chemical smell. However, the bag is not as nicely sewn. 
 As far as craftmanship I understand it just depends on how skilled the person who made the bag happen to be, but I'm curious if anyone else made similar observations with the canvas. It kind of bothers me that the made in France one has a chemical smell (first thing my boyfriend noticed when I had him do a blind test, haha). Isn't that what people say is a giveaway of a fake bag? I also did a blind test where I picked out the bag and guessed where it was made just based on touch. They're THAT different. Again, just curious if other people made similar observations. Not trying to start a debate on what's better.


----------



## strawberry

AHL81 said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here have compared a made in France vs made in USA Multi Pochette. Through stalking the LV website I was able to get both the rose and khaki. The rose one is made in France and the khaki is made in USA. I know a lot of people claim there is no difference on quality. I do not mind made in USA ones, and made in France is just a nice bonus. This is the first time I got to compare the same bags from different factory side by side. Here are my observations:
> 1) Canvas on made in France (SP factory) has a very slightly tacky feel to it. It feels softer. It has a light chemical smell. However, craftmanship is beautiful. You can definitely tell it was better sewn, the corners are perfectly rounded.
> 2) The canvas on the made in USA (SD factory) is more stiff, maybe even thicker? It is reminiscent of the vintage one. (I compared it to a vintage pochette I have.) No chemical smell. However, the bag is not as nicely sewn.
> As far as craftmanship I understand it just depends on how skilled the person who made the bag happen to be, but I'm curious if anyone else made similar observations with the canvas. It kind of bothers me that the made in France one has a chemical smell (first thing my boyfriend noticed when I had him do a blind test, haha). Isn't that what people say is a giveaway of a fake bag? I also did a blind test where I picked out the bag and guessed where it was made just based on touch. They're THAT different. Again, just curious if other people made similar observations. Not trying to start a debate on what's better.




Where do you see where it was made?


----------



## AHL81

strawberry said:


> Where do you see where it was made?


Hi! The first two letters of the date code stand for the factory. You can do a Google search on Louis Vuitton Date codes for a chart of all the different ones. The multi pochettes also has a tag in them that shows where they are made. Made in France bag will say Louis Vuitton Made in France. Made in USA bag will say Louis Vuitton Paris. Hope that helps.


----------



## momopursey

Hello, 
is the puckering on the bottom of the multipochette bag common? Or is this a rare thing? I was wondering if stuffing the bag or putting the bag in the sun really help solve this issue. Any other solutions to this issue?

Also, how did you guys decide on which to get: rose clair strap vs kaki strap?


----------



## chloebagfreak

momopursey said:


> Hello,
> is the puckering on the bottom of the multipochette bag common? Or is this a rare thing? I was wondering if stuffing the bag or putting the bag in the sun really help solve this issue. Any other solutions to this issue?
> 
> Also, how did you guys decide on which to get: rose clair strap vs kaki strap?


Hi, it’s pretty common. Mine arrived so puckered I was shocked. I did stuff it for a few days. If you read up a few posts you will see that it’s common and people are stuffing them- I guess like Turkeys

I love both colors, but since I have a few khaki colored jackets and shirts I opted for pink.


----------



## momopursey

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, it’s pretty common. Mine arrived so puckered I was shocked. I did stuff it for a few days. If you read up a few posts you will see that it’s common and people are stuffing them- I guess like Turkeys
> 
> I love both colors, but since I have a few khaki colored jackets and shirts I opted for pink.




Thank you for your reply!
Did your puckering go away? If so, how long did it take you?


----------



## chloebagfreak

momopursey said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> Did your puckering go away? If so, how long did it take you?


You’re welcome! No, it got slightly better, but not perfectly smooth like the smaller pochette. Some people stuffed it with white socks and got their bag warm in the car, in the indirect sun, but I didn’t do that. 
It’s pretty thin canvas, so it should come out. Probably with more use it will.


----------



## TianaMB

Has anyone been able to score one of these by stalking the site in the past couple of days? Any specific times you’ve seen them?


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Here is my MP


----------



## emmaberry

I was told in London New Bond Street store on 3rd December that they have been told they are not getting any MP until March 2020!
Not sure how true this is incase anyone is searching for one in UK or planning to go get one on a trip there


----------



## EmmJay

My friend was just offered the MP in pink and she got it. The CA told her a previous client who it was offered to didn’t want it. However, he offered it to my friend despite there being several people on the waiting list. She’s ecstatic!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Wearing my MP with the Bleu/Magenta strap today!  Happy weekend! [emoji4]


----------



## LouisV76

so happy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

stylistbydesign said:


> Wearing my MP with the Bleu/Magenta strap today!  Happy weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4608820


I can see how happy this bag makes you (behind the cell phone) which makes me smile too. Congrats SBD!


----------



## stylistbydesign

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I can see how happy this bag makes you (behind the cell phone) which makes me smile too. Congrats SBD!



Thank you!  [emoji175]This is one of my favorite bags....it’s so fun! [emoji4]


----------



## DrTr

LouisV76 said:


> so happy


Yay!  Isn’t the pink strap gorgeous and rich looking?!  The whole set is great. Enjoy


----------



## LouisV76

DrTr said:


> Yay!  Isn’t the pink strap gorgeous and rich looking?!  The whole set is great. Enjoy


the strap is just divine! love it! plus pink is my fave color 
thank you!!!


----------



## DrTr

LouisV76 said:


> the strap is just divine! love it! plus pink is my fave color
> thank you!!!


So glad you love it - I’m waiting for my “Christmas present” MP, although the strap is hanging in my closet so it could straighten. I’m with you on pink - purple happens to be my very favorite color, but pink is right there as #2 fav!  I’m eagerly awaiting the unwrapping of the MP my DH hid   - its nice to know a new bag is coming soon ( I was on such a roll this summer and fall with new bags, glad actually I have another new one to look forward to) Hope you have a blast using it.


----------



## mmcjm

is anyone buying the trio pochette????


----------



## EmmJay

Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.


----------



## LouisV76

DrTr said:


> So glad you love it - I’m waiting for my “Christmas present” MP, although the strap is hanging in my closet so it could straighten. I’m with you on pink - purple happens to be my very favorite color, but pink is right there as #2 fav!  I’m eagerly awaiting the unwrapping of the MP my DH hid   - its nice to know a new bag is coming soon ( I was on such a roll this summer and fall with new bags, glad actually I have another new one to look forward to) Hope you have a blast using it.
> 
> congratulations to your new beauty! we are so lucky to even get one! a facebook-friend helped me to get one... looking also forward for christmas to „unbox“ again


----------



## chloebagfreak

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613018


Amazing!


----------



## stylistbydesign

mmcjm said:


> is anyone buying the trio pochette????



Yep, I asked my CA to order it tonight!  It looks like a fabulous secondary set to play with on the multi pochette strap.  I think all the different possibilities will be fun! [emoji4]


----------



## kate1988

Finally l
Got multi pochette to can’t wait to arrive now


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613018


Emmjay....what an amazing beautiful view! Wish I was there with you! And the bag is a great addition to the photo! That picture depicts what life is all about


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613018


Another fabulous pic of you, your MP and the gorgeous trails. So wish we were traveling there or somewhere like it for the holidays! Enjoy Hawaii and your family.


----------



## DrTr

Thank you - somehow I lucked out by stalking when it was released online and snagged the pink one pretty quickly. I was amazed. And yes unboxing all over again will be great 

(reply to LouisV76 just above, quote didn’t work properly)


----------



## DrTr

mmcjm said:


> is anyone buying the trio pochette????


The trio pochette? Is that a different style than the Multi pochette?


----------



## DrTr

Last night I got out multiple LV bags and changed straps etc.  Even though this isn’t the full MP, I really like the pink strap and RCP with my PM - it gives it a more casual vibe.


----------



## northerndancer

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613018



Wow!  I mean seriously, this could be a cover of an LV Lookbook.


----------



## EmmJay

chloebagfreak said:


> Amazing!





Bumbles said:


> Emmjay....what an amazing beautiful view! Wish I was there with you! And the bag is a great addition to the photo! That picture depicts what life is all about





DrTr said:


> Another fabulous pic of you, your MP and the gorgeous trails. So wish we were traveling there or somewhere like it for the holidays! Enjoy Hawaii and your family.





northerndancer said:


> Wow!  I mean seriously, this could be a cover of an LV Lookbook.



Thank you everyone for the kind words. The Multi Pochette is such a versatile bag. Have a fantastic day!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Last night I got out multiple LV bags and changed straps etc.  Even though this isn’t the full MP, I really like the pink strap and RCP with my PM - it gives it a more casual vibe.
> 
> View attachment 4613361


I love this look. Fantastic!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Last night I got out multiple LV bags and changed straps etc.  Even though this isn’t the full MP, I really like the pink strap and RCP with my PM - it gives it a more casual vibe.
> 
> View attachment 4613361


What a fun idea! I love it


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> I love this look. Fantastic!!





chloebagfreak said:


> What a fun idea! I love it



Thank you both! I was surprised how much I liked it, the pink strap also makes the vachetta look good too. I was “playing handbag”    I even put my PM mono strap on my WT neverfull flat pouch and it makes a cute little over the shoulder pouch for phone, key pouch and keys. LV is so versatile, and I love that almost every bag comes with a shoulder strap. 

hope Hawaii is just a fun today - how could it not be!!


----------



## EmmJay

Multi Pochette catching waves.


----------



## DrTr

Your MP is a world traveler!  You look great in every picture and so relaxed. Hawaii is gorgeous - the way the waves break and spray is stunning.


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Your MP is a world traveler!  You look great in every picture and so relaxed. Hawaii is gorgeous - the way the waves break and spray is stunning.


Thank you so much! While I’m here, I’m picking up trash on the beach. I can’t believe how careless people are with leaving trash on the beach when there are garbage cans. I saw a diaper stuffed between two large rocks. SMH!!


----------



## fawkex

DrTr said:


> Last night I got out multiple LV bags and changed straps etc.  Even though this isn’t the full MP, I really like the pink strap and RCP with my PM - it gives it a more casual vibe.
> 
> View attachment 4613361



Would love to see the modelling pic of this.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much! While I’m here, I’m picking up trash on the beach. I can’t believe how careless people are with leaving trash on the beach when there are garbage cans. I saw a diaper stuffed between two large rocks. SMH!!


Unbelievable. It’s such an easy thing to do to clean up after ourselves, yet so huge when you see how people don’t, giant piles of plastic and trash washing up on island shores and choking our oceans and wildlife and humans!  Your pics show the stunning natural beauty we are graced with, I wish more were better stewards like you!!! You enjoy and contribute, and thanks for showing us all here the scenery and your fab versatile MP!!


----------



## DrTr

fawkex said:


> Would love to see the modelling pic of this.


When I’m heading out Monday for work and fit for pics  I’ll post a few.


----------



## caathyn

is there an all black strap available to purchase separately for the multi pochette? in the smiliar style to the khaki and pink. I've seen pictures online but wasnt sure if this was available or a knock off (have also tried looking on the LV site but no luck!) b


----------



## EmmJay

caathyn said:


> is there an all black strap available to purchase separately for the multi pochette? in the smiliar style to the khaki and pink. I've seen pictures online but wasnt sure if this was available or a knock off (have also tried looking on the LV site but no luck!) b


In many online pics, the Kaki strap looks black but there is no black strap for the MP, yet. Hoping for one.


----------



## fashiongal1

EmmJay said:


> Sunrise hike in Hawaii with my Multi Pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613018


Ah, Hawaii. Beautiful bag, but nothing compares to Hawaii’s beauty.


----------



## EmmJay

fashiongal1 said:


> Ah, Hawaii. Beautiful bag, but nothing compares to Hawaii’s beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## fashiongal1

EmmJay said:


> Multi Pochette catching waves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614020


 


EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much! While I’m here, I’m picking up trash on the beach. I can’t believe how careless people are with leaving trash on the beach when there are garbage cans. I saw a diaper stuffed between two large rocks. SMH!!



So happy to hear this!!!! I volunteer for a sea turtle organization and this trash is disastrous to their survival and health!!!


----------



## Blomsterdal

Hi everybody. I just received my multi pochette in khaki. When I opened the box, the bag was already fully assembled and was lying in one the three dustbags. The other two dustbags were just lying folded in the box. In all the unboxing vidoes I have seen, the bag comes with each item seperately in its own dustbag. I am wondering if this might indicate, that the bag is a return. Has anyone else received the bag fully assembled like this?


----------



## EmmJay

Blomsterdal said:


> Hi everybody. I just received my multi pochette in khaki. When I opened the box, the bag was already fully assembled and was lying in one the three dustbags. The other two dustbags were just lying folded in the box. In all the unboxing vidoes I have seen, the bag comes with each item seperately in its own dustbag. I am wondering if this might indicate, that the bag is a return. Has anyone else received the bag fully assembled like this?


It is impossible to know if your bag is a return. If it’s in perfect condition to you, that’s all that should matter. There are many people in this thread with similar experiences as you. Perhaps, based on client feedback or LV policy, CAs are now being told to assemble the bag prior to shipment. If you want more dust bags, take the MP to LV and request additional dust bags. Otherwise, enjoy your bag!


----------



## GJ*

Mine received fully assembled too and I had the same thought.


----------



## V_vee

Hi I was hoping someone can help me with this. I have had my MP since the launch now and I was just checking to see the date code for something. I found it on the large pochette and the coin purse but the small middle pochette only has the made in USA tag. Is this the way it is or is my MP missing the date code. Thanks


----------



## excalibur

Mind came in each dust bag with tissue paper tucked inside all 3, strap and chain still in plastic.


----------



## DrTr

I don’t think it matters at all how the MP is shipped as long as it is new, and great quality. Mine shipped differently than others, and it was perfect. People make and box these, different people do it differently. If it is truly defective that’s a different matter for sure. But I bet no one saves the plastic chains come in!  I honestly don’t care how the bags ship as long as they are new in box, and not defective. Just enjoy if the quality suits you!


----------



## kate1988

GJ* said:


> Mine received fully assembled too and I had the same thought.


Yes mine khaki arrived to fully assembled


----------



## kate1988

My new beautiful multi pochette in khaki


----------



## V_vee

V_vee said:


> Hi I was hoping someone can help me with this. I have had my MP since the launch now and I was just checking to see the date code for something. I found it on the large pochette and the coin purse but the small middle pochette only has the made in USA tag. Is this the way it is or is my MP missing the date code. Thanks


Anyone? Appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## EmmJay

V_vee said:


> Anyone? Appreciate the help. Thanks


Hey! It’s on the back of the made in USA tag.


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> Hey! It’s on the back of the made in USA tag.


Oh!! thank you! never thought to check yikes!


----------



## DrTr

kate1988 said:


> My new beautiful multi pochette in khaki


Love your new MP!  I have the pink, but when stalking I would have snagged the kaki in a heartbeat if I’d seen it!  Hope you enjoy. Thanks to EmmJay we all have about a million ways to style!


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> Hey! It’s on the back of the made in USA tag.


So I checked the back of the made in USA tag and there is no date code on it either. Something I should take up with the store or no?


----------



## DrTr

V_vee said:


> So I checked the back of the made in USA tag and there is no date code on it either. Something I should take up with the store or no?


No reason I can see, can’t imagine it matters if you got it directly from LV.


----------



## V_vee

DrTr said:


> No reason I can see, can’t imagine it matters if you got it directly from LV.


Oh I am not worried about the authenticity of it. I know it is.
 just wondering if we are all okay with date code missing from the bag. Like is it going to be an issue if I ever decide to part with it in the future or if there comes a time when it needs repair etc.


----------



## DrTr

V_vee said:


> Oh I am not worried about the authenticity of it. I know it is.
> just wondering if we are all okay with date code missing from the bag. Like is it going to be an issue if I ever decide to part with it in the future or if there comes a time when it needs repair etc.


I don’t know, maybe others do, but with a receipt for the bag wouldn’t think it would matter. Dk if every single LV piece esp small ones have a date code, esp as part of a set.


----------



## EmmJay

@V_vee Here’s pics of my small Pochette. It has two leather tabs and the date code is on the LV Paris tab. Hope this helps.


----------



## bononl

Hi! I was just looking at the vachetta tab on the smaller pochette and I saw that the red glazing is quite uneven and doesn’t cover it very nicely. What does this look like on yours? Hoping this is normal!!  Can I ask for your advice as well @EmmJay? Thx all!


----------



## EmmJay

bononl said:


> Hi! I was just looking at the vachetta tab on the smaller pochette and I saw that the red glazing is quite uneven and doesn’t cover it very nicely. What does this look like on yours? Hoping this is normal!!  Can I ask for your advice as well @EmmJay? Thx all!


Hi! This is normal. Here’s a pic of mine.


----------



## bononl

EmmJay said:


> Hi! This is normal. Here’s a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621207


Thank you!!!


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> @V_vee Here’s pics of my small Pochette. It has two leather tabs and the date code is on the LV Paris tab. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619336
> View attachment 4619337
> 
> View attachment 4619338


Thank you so much for the response. Mine is missing it. Only one tab that says made in USA and the backside of it is blank :/


----------



## EmmJay

V_vee said:


> Thank you so much for the response. Mine is missing it. Only one tab that says made in USA and the backside of it is blank :/


Please contact your CA for assistance. Handmade anything is subject to an oversight or error.


----------



## poopsie

DrTr said:


> No reason I can see, can’t imagine it matters if you got it directly from LV.





V_vee said:


> Oh I am not worried about the authenticity of it. I know it is.
> just wondering if we are all okay with date code missing from the bag. Like is it going to be an issue if I ever decide to part with it in the future or if there comes a time when it needs repair etc.



so that means that it _was _purchased directly from LV then?
As a strictly second hand shopper a missing date code would be an issue for me. Even if it was authenticated I would pass for one with a date code


----------



## V_vee

poopsie said:


> so that means that it _was _purchased directly from LV then?
> As a strictly second hand shopper a missing date code would be an issue for me. Even if it was authenticated I would pass for one with a date code


Yes it was. Directly from LV. It’s missing the code but I am just going to move past it at this point me thinks.


----------



## EmmJay

V_vee said:


> Yes it was. Directly from LV. It’s missing the code but I am just going to move past it at this point me thinks.


At a minimum, I would let your CA know or call Client Services so they can notate it’s on your profile. I’m sure it is not an isolated incident. LV needs to be more thorough as it relates to quality control. If you ever need to have the bag repaired, it may be a problem. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## debykf

V_vee said:


> Thank you so much for the response. Mine is missing it. Only one tab that says made in USA and the backside of it is blank :/


Mine too!


----------



## debykf

debykf said:


> Mine too!


And I bought it on the release date directly from the store.


----------



## EmmJay

debykf said:


> And I bought it on the release date directly from the store.


I am sorry to hear this. Please let your CA know.


----------



## EmmJay

Denim MP released in Dubai. The larger Pochette does not have the red tab on it. I *need* the strap though. Need!


----------



## debykf

EmmJay said:


> I am sorry to hear this. Please let your CA know.


I looked again last night and on my small pochette there is a made in USA tag and also a separate date code tag. On the large pochette, only a made in USA tag and I don’t see anything in the small coin purse as far as tags. Does yours have a date code tag in all 3? Now I feel a little concerned.


----------



## EmmJay

debykf said:


> I looked again last night and on my small pochette there is a made in USA tag and also a separate date code tag. On the large pochette, only a made in USA tag and I don’t see anything in the small coin purse as far as tags. Does yours have a date code tag in all 3? Now I feel a little concerned.


The date code on the larger Pochette is on the back of the made in tag. The date code in the coin pouch is in there but you have to look closely.


----------



## debykf

EmmJay said:


> The date code on the larger Pochette is on the back of the made in tag. The date code in the coin pouch is in there but you have to look closely.


If you can believe it, I found a separate date code tag in the inner pocket of the larger pochette! I have not found it the coin purse but I feel happy I at least found date code tags in the 2 pochettes..although location is different for both and codes don’t match . Thanks for your help!


----------



## EmmJay

debykf said:


> If you can believe it, I found a separate date code tag in the inner pocket of the larger pochette! I have not found it the coin purse but I feel happy I at least found date code tags in the 2 pochettes..although location is different for both and codes don’t match . Thanks for your help!


My bad, you’re right it is in the pocket of the larger Pochette just like the Pochette Accessoires. Later, I’ll upload a pic of the date code in the coin pouch.


----------



## debykf

EmmJay said:


> My bad, you’re right it is in the pocket of the larger Pochette just like the Pochette Accessoires. Later, I’ll upload a pic of the date code in the coin pouch.


I actually found it! That one was a little trickier!


----------



## DrTr

debykf said:


> I actually found it! That one was a little trickier!


Indeed but it is there!


----------



## toujours*chic

I am bumping this thread to ask whether people are happy with their purchase or is this bag or conglomeration of bags too weird? I have the chance to buy a rose and am not sure and I do not really need to spend the $$$ esp. with new stuff on the horizon.

So please- do not hold back- is this bag worth owning?


----------



## EmmJay

toujours*chic said:


> I am bumping this thread to ask whether people are happy with their purchase or is this bag or conglomeration of bags too weird? I have the chance to buy a rose and am not sure and I do not really need to spend the $$$ esp. with new stuff on the horizon.
> 
> So please- do not hold back- is this bag worth owning?



I love the bag. It is marketed to wear all pieces together, which does not appeal to most. The great thing about it, you can wear it to suit your lifestyle. I have posted many mod shots of various ways to wear this bag. This bag is a forever piece in my collection. I am also glad that I bought it before the immediate price increase at launch. 

Keep in mind, this is a permanent piece so you should not be forced to make a decision.


----------



## stylistbydesign

toujours*chic said:


> I am bumping this thread to ask whether people are happy with their purchase or is this bag or conglomeration of bags too weird? I have the chance to buy a rose and am not sure and I do not really need to spend the $$$ esp. with new stuff on the horizon.
> 
> So please- do not hold back- is this bag worth owning?



Yes, I definitely think so!  I should note that I don’t own many SLGs, so there’s no duplication in the separate pieces of the MPA for me.  Also, the way the traditional pochette uses the zipper end with a leather loop (for a strap) is not my preference, either in durability or aesthetics. 

My pros would be:
-slightly larger sizes than traditional LV SLGs in this style
-sturdy hardware on both ends of pochettes (not the round one)
-love the straps, particularly the blue/magenta, and ability to crossbody or use as a belt bag
-it’s rather like using a bag organizer...you know where each item is
-feels like adult Legos!  [emoji23] It’s just fun for me to play with all the pieces....some, all, luggage tags, etc.

I don’t really have any cons, except I’d like more separate pieces and straps to change things up!  I did spray my bright strap with Collonil for some protection against stains, water, etc.  I would definitely spray the lighter strap. I should also mention that people often stop me and asked about this bag when I’m wearing it, so if that would bother you, that might be worth mentioning.  I live in a large metro area (US), but it hasn’t bothered me or felt unsafe....lots of curiosity surrounding this bag.

Good luck with your decision; hope this helps! [emoji846]


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> I am bumping this thread to ask whether people are happy with their purchase or is this bag or conglomeration of bags too weird? I have the chance to buy a rose and am not sure and I do not really need to spend the $$$ esp. with new stuff on the horizon.
> 
> So please- do not hold back- is this bag worth owning?


I love mine too. It’s so versatile - I’ve worn the largest pouch alone with my PM strap or a long chain strap, and best thing, both pouches fit my iPhone max, which the regular mini pochette does not do. I use the RCP as a bag charm and as a carrier of my AirPods. I’ve also worn the whole bag together, and I like the convenience of knowing right where everything is. The strap is comfortable, strange since I usually prefer thinner straps but this one is great. I also like lots of small pochettes to keep my bags protected and organized so I like that this one is 3 pochettes in one, and they all fit easily on other straps from my other LV pieces. 

Overall I’m thrilled with my bag - truly go back and find EmmJay’s beautiful and many mod shots earlier in this thread. That girl KNOWS! how to wear and style it, and so many other bags!! (shoutout to EmmJay). I bet you might find a way or two that would suit. However as always, since it’s permanent, it might fine to wait. I did that with the onthego GM in reverse, thinking I loved it but it was too huge, but after looking  and measuring and really wanting it, realized I HAD to have it (it arrives Monday). That may happen for you, some bags just grow on us, others we know in an instant. HTH and good luck.


----------



## toujours*chic

EmmJay said:


> I love the bag. It is marketed to wear all pieces together, which does not appeal to most. The great thing about it, you can wear it to suit your lifestyle. I have posted many mod shots of various ways to wear this bag. This bag is a forever piece in my collection. I am also glad that I bought it before the immediate price increase at launch.
> 
> Keep in mind, this is a permanent piece so you should not be forced to make a decision.


Thank you for your honesty and insights. Did you buy the rose or the khaki? I like the idea that the pieces can be used separately. I do not own a canvas LV strap so that is esp. appealing to wear with other bags.


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you for your honesty and insights. Did you buy the rose or the khaki? I like the idea that the pieces can be used separately. I do not own a canvas LV strap so that is esp. appealing to wear with other bags.


Forgot to say - mine is the rose, and it is a gorgeous substantial strap that I really love. My husband also loves that strap, which is funny, as he notices bags, but never a strap before. I also wear my Pochette Métis mono with the pink strap, which is a great casual look for the Métis too.


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> I love mine too. It’s so versatile - I’ve worn the largest pouch alone with my PM strap or a long chain strap, and best thing, both pouches fit my iPhone max, which the regular mini pochette does not do. I use the RCP as a bag charm and as a carrier of my AirPods. I’ve also worn the whole bag together, and I like the convenience of knowing right where everything is. The strap is comfortable, strange since I usually prefer thinner straps but this one is great. I also like lots of small pochettes to keep my bags protected and organized so I like that this one is 3 pochettes in one, and they all fit easily on other straps from my other LV pieces.
> 
> Overall I’m thrilled with my bag - truly go back and find EmmJay’s beautiful and many mod shots earlier in this thread. That girl KNOWS! how to wear and style it, and so many other bags!! (shoutout to EmmJay). I bet you might find a way or two that would suit. However as always, since it’s permanent, it might fine to wait. I did that with the onthego GM in reverse, thinking I loved it but it was too huge, but after looking  and measuring and really wanting it, realized I HAD to have it (it arrives Monday). That may happen for you, some bags just grow on us, others we know in an instant. HTH and good luck.


Thank you for sharing- your comments have helped me with this decision. I wanted the bag when it launched but was not happy about the immediate price jump so I looked away. I mentioned to my SA that I was interested in seeing the bag a few weeks ago- the rose strap was my first choice but I can see the khaki is just as beautiful. There is no pressure to buy except my own internal concern that it will be while before offered one again. I plan to see irl to make my decision.

I too love the ONTG GM- I hope you love yours. It is on my wish list.


----------



## toujours*chic

stylistbydesign said:


> Yes, I definitely think so!  I should note that I don’t own many SLGs, so there’s no duplication in the separate pieces of the MPA for me.  Also, the way the traditional pochette uses the zipper end with a leather loop (for a strap) is not my preference, either in durability or aesthetics.
> 
> My pros would be:
> -slightly larger sizes than traditional LV SLGs in this style
> -sturdy hardware on both ends of pochettes (not the round one)
> -love the straps, particularly the blue/magenta, and ability to crossbody or use as a belt bag
> -it’s rather like using a bag organizer...you know where each item is
> -feels like adult Legos!  [emoji23] It’s just fun for me to play with all the pieces....some, all, luggage tags, etc.
> 
> I don’t really have any cons, except I’d like more separate pieces and straps to change things up!  I did spray my bright strap with Collonil for some protection against stains, water, etc.  I would definitely spray the lighter strap. I should also mention that people often stop me and asked about this bag when I’m wearing it, so if that would bother you, that might be worth mentioning.  I live in a large metro area (US), but it hasn’t bothered me or felt unsafe....lots of curiosity surrounding this bag.
> 
> Good luck with your decision; hope this helps! [emoji846]


Merci beaucoup for your analysis- your comments will def help me make an informed decision. I totally agree with what you said about attaching a strap to a PA- I have several and the thought of attaching a strap to the zipper makes me cringe. So to have sturdy hardware to attach the strap is a big plus.


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you for sharing- your comments have helped me with this decision. I wanted the bag when it launched but was not happy about the immediate price jump so I looked away. I mentioned to my SA that I was interested in seeing the bag a few weeks ago- the rose strap was my first choice but I can see the khaki is just as beautiful. There is no pressure to buy except my own internal concern that it will be while before offered one again. I plan to see irl to make my decision.
> 
> I too love the ONTG GM- I hope you love yours. It is on my wish list.


Thanks - good luck deciding. Too bad our bag wishes don’t come with a money tree too!!


----------



## EmmJay

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you for your honesty and insights. Did you buy the rose or the khaki? I like the idea that the pieces can be used separately. I do not own a canvas LV strap so that is esp. appealing to wear with other bags.


I bought the Kaki but I have the rose and magenta/rose strap too.


----------



## toujours*chic

EmmJay said:


> Pink strap!
> View attachment 4565929


Thank you for the comparison. So on the fence whether to buy pink vs. kaki. The practical/conservative me says kaki- no brainer. But the pink looks so great with DA and I have a DA Noe GM, Favorite MM and Felicie just screaming for a new look!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Hi all. Can someone please help me determine is this multi pochette strap is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Elleand3

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi all. Can someone please help me determine is this multi pochette strap is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630955
> View attachment 4630956
> View attachment 4630957


No it isn’t. The tab that connects the strap to the clip should be vachetta. The one in your photo is colored blue. Hope this helps!


----------



## EmmJay

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi all. Can someone please help me determine is this multi pochette strap is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630955
> View attachment 4630956
> View attachment 4630957


I am not here to determine authenticity but here are all three of my straps. All have vachetta tabs Louis Vuitton MultiPochette aka Scam Bag. All are authentic and purchased from Louis Vuitton.

To authenticate an item, you must post in the Authenticate thread. Good luck!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Elleand3 said:


> No it isn’t. The tab that connects the strap to the clip should be vachetta. The one in your photo is colored blue. Hope this helps!





EmmJay said:


> I am not here to determine authenticity but here are all three of my straps. All have vachetta tabs Louis Vuitton MultiPochette aka Scam Bag. All are authentic and purchased from Louis Vuitton.
> 
> To authenticate an item, you must post in the Authenticate thread. Good luck!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## EmmJay

SeattleGal93 said:


> Thank you ladies!


To my knowledge, the only MP strap with a non-vachetta tab is the denim patchwork.


----------



## Leo the Lion

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi all. Can someone please help me determine is this multi pochette strap is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630955
> View attachment 4630956
> View attachment 4630957


On the LV website item no. J02473 shows this same colored strap with vachetta tabs.


----------



## EmmJay

Leo the Lion said:


> On the LV website item no. J02473 shows this same colored strap with vachetta tabs.


The website is wrong and shows many items and descriptions incorrectly. Both of the extra straps  and the Kaki and Rose Clair straps for the MP have vachetta tabs. The picture of the model wearing the MP is not the strap that LV sells.


----------



## Leo the Lion

EmmJay said:


> The website is wrong and shows many items and descriptions incorrectly. Both of the extra straps  and the Kaki and Rose Clair straps for the MP have vachetta tabs.


Maybe it is real then I don't know, I just wanted to share that it has a picture of it on the website with vachetta tabs.


----------



## EmmJay

Leo the Lion said:


> Maybe it is real then I don't know, I just wanted to share that it has a picture of it on the website with vachetta tabs.


This is the strap @SeattleGal93 inquired about, which is not the same as the strap sold by LV. If you look at the end tabs, they’re not vachetta. Louis Vuitton MultiPochette aka Scam Bag


----------



## EmmJay

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi all. Can someone please help me determine is this multi pochette strap is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630955
> View attachment 4630956
> View attachment 4630957


Also, the magenta/pink strap in question, should also come with a made in stamp as indicated in the picture.


----------



## SeattleGal93

EmmJay said:


> Also, the magenta/pink strap in question, should also come with a made in stamp as indicated in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630998



I looked for that in the seller’s images but didn’t see one. I figured it wasn’t authentic since it was lacking that but everything else about it seemed pretty sharp. So hard to tell sometimes! I’m still fairly new to LV and you all have been so helpful, especially you EmmJay!


----------



## EmmJay

SeattleGal93 said:


> I looked for that in the seller’s images but didn’t see one. I figured it wasn’t authentic since it was lacking that but everything else about it seemed pretty sharp. So hard to tell sometimes! I’m still fairly new to LV and you all have been so helpful, especially you EmmJay!


One more thing to note. On the bottom of my straps, look how close the L and N are to the vachetta tabs and look at the one you have. Very different!


----------



## caathyn

I am so devestated  after months of pestering client services one managed to get me on the waitlist for the multi pochette in rose pink. I was so happy I got on the list and was anticipating a 6 month wait before I heard back from them. Literally the week after I get a call that it’s available ?! So I paid in a heart beat and it was shipped to me, but it was my worst fear when I opened it today. I believe this is a returned bag since there’s all these scratches on the clips of the strap! The smaller pochette and coin purse was sunken in and not the right shape  i feel so heart broken. Was wondering if anyone had the same issue and has been successful or any issue in getting a returned bag replaced?


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you for the comparison. So on the fence whether to buy pink vs. kaki. The practical/conservative me says kaki- no brainer. But the pink looks so great with DA and I have a DA Noe GM, Favorite MM and Felicie just screaming for a new look!


I know - choices!  I loved the kaki too, but pink won out given my wardrobe and I wear lots of H scarves and pink is more compatible with the colorways I have. I love the kaki too. And pink would look good with your pieces.


----------



## DrTr

caathyn said:


> I am so devestated  after months of pestering client services one managed to get me on the waitlist for the multi pochette in rose pink. I was so happy I got on the list and was anticipating a 6 month wait before I heard back from them. Literally the week after I get a call that it’s available ?! So I paid in a heart beat and it was shipped to me, but it was my worst fear when I opened it today. I believe this is a returned bag since there’s all these scratches on the clips of the strap! The smaller pochette and coin purse was sunken in and not the right shape  i feel so heart broken. Was wondering if anyone had the same issue and has been successful or any issue in getting a returned bag replaced?
> View attachment 4631056
> 
> View attachment 4631059
> 
> View attachment 4631061
> 
> View attachment 4631062


How disappointing for you. The scratches are not normal - all the hardware I receive is pristine. As far as the sunken in look, that’s not unusual. Many of us receive bags that way. My solution was to stuff mine with white socks and let is sit under the Christmas tree for a month and they came out perfect - however, that’s a long wait I know, and I find that with just normal use the pieces plump out unless they are sewn incorrectly (and when that happens it’s very obvious). I would certainly contact LV, the hardware should be perfect. Good luck - sorry this happened.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> To my knowledge, the only MP strap with a non-vachetta tab is the denim patchwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630984


Oh my, head to toe denim. It so reminds me of the pic you posted when Britney Spears and Justin Timberlake showed up that way to an old awards show.  Yikes!


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> I know - choices!  I loved the kaki too, but pink won out given my wardrobe and I wear lots of H scarves and pink is more compatible with the colorways I have. I love the kaki too. And pink would look good with your pieces.


Don't even go there with H scarves- I have tons (as Le Tigre avatar will attest- love yours as well!) and I do agree with you about the rose being more compatible. I will buy the MP- just not sure if I will do it right now. I am also loving the Trio pochettes- wish there was a clip on the wristlet part to use it interchangeably with other D rings.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

caathyn said:


> I am so devestated  after months of pestering client services one managed to get me on the waitlist for the multi pochette in rose pink. I was so happy I got on the list and was anticipating a 6 month wait before I heard back from them. Literally the week after I get a call that it’s available ?! So I paid in a heart beat and it was shipped to me, but it was my worst fear when I opened it today. I believe this is a returned bag since there’s all these scratches on the clips of the strap! The smaller pochette and coin purse was sunken in and not the right shape  i feel so heart broken. Was wondering if anyone had the same issue and has been successful or any issue in getting a returned bag replaced?
> View attachment 4631056
> 
> View attachment 4631059
> 
> View attachment 4631061
> 
> View attachment 4631062



I had issues with my bag. Compared to my first one yours seems pretty good. I had major stitching issues, bubbled glazing, glue residue, and crooked stamping. LV did not help me exchange, and I even escalated the claim. I ended up buying another bag on my own, and returning the worse one. To me the shape of your bags are perfectly fine, I wouldn’t worry about that. When filled you will notice nothing. The strap hardware does appear a bit scratched though, maybe they will do a replacement/repair order for a new strap for you?


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Don't even go there with H scarves- I have tons (as Le Tigre avatar will attest- love yours as well!) and I do agree with you about the rose being more compatible. I will buy the MP- just not sure if I will do it right now. I am also loving the Trio pochettes- wish there was a clip on the wristlet part to use it interchangeably with other D rings.


Indeed - my scarf collection keeps growing exponentially - and yes great avatar you have!  I DO think the kaki would go oh so well with the green cw of the reissued 2 sided C’est la Fete! I plan at least 2 if not 3 clf purchases, and the green strap is gorgeous too on its own. 

I do keep eyeing the trio pouch. It would go great w my soon to be arriving reverse OTG, but I have SO many pochettes large and small. So I’m waiting.  The Mp bag really is cool, I’m sure you will know when.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

DrTr said:


> Indeed - my scarf collection keeps growing exponentially - and yes great avatar you have!  I DO think the kaki would go oh so well with the green cw of the reissued 2 sided C’est la Fete! I plan at least 2 if not 3 clf purchases, and the green strap is gorgeous too on its own.
> 
> I do keep eyeing the trio pouch. It would go great w my soon to be arriving reverse OTG, but I have SO many pochettes large and small. So I’m waiting.  The Mp bag really is cool, I’m sure you will know when.


Go check out the trio thread, Mel just posted pics of what fits and I’m already anticipating having to return it


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> Go check out the trio thread, Mel just posted pics of what fits and I’m already anticipating having to return it


Because the trio pouch pieces are flat, they look distorted when you put pieces in it that are not flat. The capacity of the TP 26 is greater than all three pieces combined and it’s a lot less.


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> Indeed - my scarf collection keeps growing exponentially - and yes great avatar you have!  I DO think the kaki would go oh so well with the green cw of the reissued 2 sided C’est la Fete! I plan at least 2 if not 3 clf purchases, and the green strap is gorgeous too on its own.
> 
> I do keep eyeing the trio pouch. It would go great w my soon to be arriving reverse OTG, but I have SO many pochettes large and small. So I’m waiting.  The Mp bag really is cool, I’m sure you will know when.


Adore CLF- I bought several when they first issued in mens'. It was a little edgy for H at the time but now a beloved forever design. Love your taste


----------



## toujours*chic

EmmJay said:


> Because the trio pouch pieces are flat, they look distorted when you put pieces in it that are not flat. The capacity of the TP 26 is greater than all three pieces combined and it’s a lot less.


I totally agree- the Trio Pouch is like jewelry- a statement piece, not really all that practical. But for dashing into LV or for evening out when carrying just the minimum, it is very unique and beautiful IMO.


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Adore CLF- I bought several when they first issued in mens'. It was a little edgy for H at the time but now a beloved forever design. Love your taste


You too!  The coolest thing about H silks for me are all the wonderful artists and colors they use, and then how they bring them to life. They truly are scarf clothes, and all these cool LV bags fit right in!  Can’t wait to wear my multi pochette this week with a pink scarf. And I’m jealous of your several - I discovered CLF right at the end of its release and got the last one at Madison’s men store over the phone and felt lucky!!  This time I’m prepared!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Because the trio pouch pieces are flat, they look distorted when you put pieces in it that are not flat. The capacity of the TP 26 is greater than all three pieces combined and it’s a lot less.


I know - that’s my hesitation. I love my NF pouches, but don’t use as much because of the distortion. That’s why the MP is so wonderful - it’s thick enough to hold all sorts of things distortion free!


----------



## caathyn

@DrTr - thanks for that tip! I might try stuffing it and see how I go, good to know a few others have received it flat like that! 

@alliegetyourgun - omg I’m so sad for you with all those issues that breaks my heart! It’s such a nice bag but to receive it with all the issues it’s so off putting  

I’m going into LV today to see if they can do anything about the strap so I will keep you guys posted! The bag was made in the 49th week of 2019 so it’s so recent I can’t understand why there would be scratches. I just have a feeling they replaced the strap with a returned one which is why there are all these scratches


----------



## DrTr

caathyn said:


> @DrTr - thanks for that tip! I might try stuffing it and see how I go, good to know a few others have received it flat like that!
> 
> @alliegetyourgun - omg I’m so sad for you with all those issues that breaks my heart! It’s such a nice bag but to receive it with all the issues it’s so off putting
> 
> I’m going into LV today to see if they can do anything about the strap so I will keep you guys posted! The bag was made in the 49th week of 2019 so it’s so recent I can’t understand why there would be scratches. I just have a feeling they replaced the strap with a returned one which is why there are all these scratches


Good luck - I can’t imagine they won’t find you a perfect one. And that white sock trick really works!  I’ve used with a few bags and it pops them into perfect shape.


----------



## Hatfield1313

A little frustrated! Seems when I didn’t want this dang bag it was popping up in my local boutique left and right. As soon as I told my SA to keep a lookout it’s like they’ve stopped production. Anyone have any intel on when this may filter out into the stores again? Even my SA was surprised he hasn’t seen any in a couple weeks.


----------



## caathyn

So update, I went into LV store today and they said they couldn’t replace it and would do a refund only. The SA I was talking to (who was super lovely!) said this is the first time she has touched one since it’s so hard to get. I even said I would wait for a new one to come in but even then she couldn’t guarantee since they rarely get one and it can only be sold to certain people on waitlist. I am so conflicted at the end of the day part of me says I should keep it but a part of me is annoyed about paying so much to get scratches on my bag  I will probably sleep on this and decide tomorrow.


----------



## EmmJay

caathyn said:


> So update, I went into LV store today and they said they couldn’t replace it and would do a refund only. The SA I was talking to (who was super lovely!) said this is the first time she has touched one since it’s so hard to get. I even said I would wait for a new one to come in but even then she couldn’t guarantee since they rarely get one and it can only be sold to certain people on waitlist. I am so conflicted at the end of the day part of me says I should keep it but a part of me is annoyed about paying so much to get scratches on my bag  I will probably sleep on this and decide tomorrow.


Call Client Services, ask for the Escalation Dept, tell them what’s going on with the strap. They can order you a replacement strap or find a new bag for you. Please be assertive but polite.


----------



## caathyn

EmmJay said:


> Call Client Services, ask for the Escalation Dept, tell them what’s going on with the strap. They can order you a replacement strap or find a new bag for you. Please be assertive but polite.



I tried calling and they said replacement straps would have to be done through the store so feels like it just goes around in circles. For context i should have mentioned I am located in Australia so the stock feels like its 10x more limited which is probably why they cant offer a replacement strap but a refund instead. The waitlist is closed already and it was opened two weeks ago  so if i refund i can't even be put on the waitlist for the next available bag


----------



## toujours*chic

Bought the rose clair today-  at first sight! It was too perfect with all the requisite dustbags- too gorgeous to pass up. I know more will be available but this was a bird in the hand. There was also a denim to choose between. I chose the canvas because I feel for an item like this where the pieces double as an slg, canvas is more forgiving (plus the canvas is approx. $600 less) . The red strap is beautiful- it is a deep scarlet red and the tabs are red leather not vachetta. I am very happy with the rose strap- it is a light neutral not a flashy pink. 

So I am starting 2020 with LVoe!


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Bought the rose clair today-  at first sight! It was too perfect with all the requisite dustbags- too gorgeous to pass up. I know more will be available but this was a bird in the hand. There was also a denim to choose between. I chose the canvas because I feel for an item like this where the pieces double as an slg, canvas is more forgiving (plus the canvas is approx. $600 less) . The red strap is beautiful- it is a deep scarlet red and the tabs are red leather not vachetta. I am very happy with the rose strap- it is a light neutral not a flashy pink.
> 
> So I am starting 2020 with LVoe!


Yay!  So glad you got it and bird in the hand indeed. Congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## DrTr

caathyn said:


> I tried calling and they said replacement straps would have to be done through the store so feels like it just goes around in circles. For context i should have mentioned I am located in Australia so the stock feels like its 10x more limited which is probably why they cant offer a replacement strap but a refund instead. The waitlist is closed already and it was opened two weeks ago  so if i refund i can't even be put on the waitlist for the next available bag


That is so frustrating!  I hope somehow this gets made right for you.


----------



## fabuleux

caathyn said:


> I tried calling and they said replacement straps would have to be done through the store so feels like it just goes around in circles. For context i should have mentioned I am located in Australia so the stock feels like its 10x more limited which is probably why they cant offer a replacement strap but a refund instead. The waitlist is closed already and it was opened two weeks ago  so if i refund i can't even be put on the waitlist for the next available bag


I would get a refund and move on.


----------



## coloradolvr

caathyn said:


> I tried calling and they said replacement straps would have to be done through the store so feels like it just goes around in circles. For context i should have mentioned I am located in Australia so the stock feels like its 10x more limited which is probably why they cant offer a replacement strap but a refund instead. The waitlist is closed already and it was opened two weeks ago  so if i refund i can't even be put on the waitlist for the next available bag


I can imagine that it's very disappointing after waiting for something you expected to love. Given the wait list situation, you might have to ask yourself if you can live with the scratches which you would inevitably get anyway after a couple of weeks of wear.  I'm sure the distortions will also disappear with wear.  You can also try stuffing and other tactics you can research as well.  Good luck with your decision.  My heart goes out to your country for the devastating fires.  Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## EmmJay

caathyn said:


> I tried calling and they said replacement straps would have to be done through the store so feels like it just goes around in circles. For context i should have mentioned I am located in Australia so the stock feels like its 10x more limited which is probably why they cant offer a replacement strap but a refund instead. The waitlist is closed already and it was opened two weeks ago  so if i refund i can't even be put on the waitlist for the next available bag


I would not settle for a new handbag with scratched hardware.


----------



## fyn72

I didn’t like the multi Pochette accessories at first, but thought I’d give it a try, I wouldn’t wear the coin purse on the strap as it feels like I’m geared up for combat, too much going on.. so nice in person! The gold hardware is so shiny like the limited edition pieces


----------



## Hatfield1313

I. FINALLY. GOT. ONE!!!!!!!!! I have a rose strap already. My SA called me on Sunday and told me he had it for me! I’m so excited!!


----------



## EmmJay

Welcome to the club @fyn72 and @Hatfield1313


----------



## jellenp32

Are these ever going to be available or is it only waitlist VIP people that get them?


----------



## vargagirl

@fyn72 How did you get yours? (I’m in Aust too, Perth). Do not want to pre-pay without trying it on/seeing it in person.


----------



## snibor

I just saw the denim version in store.  Cuter than I thought but definitely a very specific bag for casual use.  There’s not many of these around but I passed.


----------



## caathyn

vargagirl said:


> @fyn72 How did you get yours? (I’m in Aust too, Perth). Do not want to pre-pay without trying it on/seeing it in person.


I’m based in Sydney and I was turned away by client services and in store when I asked to be put on the waitlist but I just persistently called client services. One day I happened to call about another item and thought I would ask about the mutli and the lady said they had just opened it up and she could put my name down. I was anticipating a 6 month wait or heck longer and a week later I got a call saying it was ready to be shipped and I could pay for it on the phone. I don’t spend at LV often and only started in July last year! So not sure how I happen to get the bag, I think it was pure luck and right timing. I was in the same boat as you wanted to try it on before buying but I just got it shipped directly to me to try on at home. You can ask for it to be shipped to the store for pick up and if you don’t like it can ask for a refund. Best of luck!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Hey lovelies! What are your thoughts on the new men’s multi bag coming out in the pre fall collection?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

alliegetyourgun said:


> Hey lovelies! What are your thoughts on the new men’s multi bag coming out in the pre fall collection?



OMG what?!?! Do you have any other details?


----------



## Sunshine mama

alliegetyourgun said:


> Hey lovelies! What are your thoughts on the new men’s multi bag coming out in the pre fall collection?


Really cool!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Mr Posh Spice said:


> OMG what?!?! Do you have any other details?


Cool right? Nope, no SKU, release date, or price yet.. I just saw it on the insider LV instragram pages. lvj12 to be exact.


----------



## EmmJay

@alliegetyourgun I captured a photo of it from a different angle. It definitely looks like a MP for men.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> @alliegetyourgun I captured a photo of it from a different angle. It definitely looks like a MP for men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635612


Without a doubt, I wonder if they will call it the "multi satchel" or something slightly different.


----------



## Melissa V

alliegetyourgun said:


> Hey lovelies! What are your thoughts on the new men’s multi bag coming out in the pre fall collection?


LOVE IT!


----------



## EmmJay

My CA has a pink multi Pochette for US only. Please PM with first name and number if interested.


----------



## fyn72

vargagirl said:


> @fyn72 How did you get yours? (I’m in Aust too, Perth). Do not want to pre-pay without trying it on/seeing it in person.


I bought online from the website. Checked regularly and one became available late afternoon last week


----------



## fyn72

jellenp32 said:


> Are these ever going to be available or is it only waitlist VIP people that get them?


They will be available, just sold quickly. More will come. Keep checking the website that’s how I got mine


----------



## vargagirl

Thanks @caathyn and @fyn72 - will keep looking at the website and calling client services. Great to know some are popping up in Aust now!
And wow - I love the men’s one too! 
Which one?!?!


----------



## EmmJay

One of my CAs just sent me more video of the men’s multi Pochette. I just posted it to my stories on IG. It’s a 360 view. Here’s a still pic from another angle. It will be released in August under $2k. Please note that this may change. I love it!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

EmmJay said:


> One of my CAs just sent me more video of the men’s multi Pochette. I just posted it to my stories on IG. It’s a 360 view. Here’s a still pic from another angle. It will be released in August under $2k. Please note that this may change. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636103


I love it too! But the colors really don’t suit me. I wear a lot of black so I need some color or contrast in my bag. So cute though. Love the giant front pouch.


----------



## EmmJay

alliegetyourgun said:


> I love it too! But the colors really don’t suit me. I wear a lot of black so I need some color or contrast in my bag. So cute though. Love the giant front pouch.


I have a lot of black bags and this will compliment my collection. The silver hardware is gorgeous. Can’t wait!


----------



## Melissa V

EmmJay said:


> One of my CAs just sent me more video of the men’s multi Pochette. I just posted it to my stories on IG. It’s a 360 view. Here’s a still pic from another angle. It will be released in August under $2k. Please note that this may change. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636103


OMG!!  I NEED THIS.  I'd love to see the video.  What is your IG?


----------



## Melfontana

I acquired the Bleu Denim MP during the release and I really :: it. It’s much better in person and I plan to pack it away until I can use it in the spring/summer as my fun knock around crossbody.
I am going to try to use the red strap on other bags. It’s a beautiful red and the tabs that connect to the clasp is also red leather 
I think it goes really well with DE so I took some pictures to share. The last picture is of the strap with no flash.
IMO it would go great with my Bloomsbury PM but I’d have to cut the original strap off - so idk?!
My work grind has been grinding me to the ground - totally exhausted and in my PJs - I’ll try to take some in action pictures soon when I’m out and about.
Thank for letting me share


----------



## jellenp32

fyn72 said:


> They will be available, just sold quickly. More will come. Keep checking the website that’s how I got mine


I’ve been checking and just am getting frustrated, every item I want is unavailable.


----------



## EmmJay

jellenp32 said:


> I’ve been checking and just am getting frustrated, every item I want is unavailable.


Yesterday, I posted that one of my CAs had a pink multi Pochette for US only buyers. They’re out there. This specific one had been in store for two days along with the denim multi Pochette.


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> I acquired the Bleu Denim MP during the release and I really :: it. It’s much better in person and I plan to pack it away until I can use it in the spring/summer as my fun knock around crossbody.
> I am going to try to use the red strap on other bags. It’s a beautiful red and the tabs that connect to the clasp is also red leather
> I think it goes really well with DE so I took some pictures to share. The last picture is of the strap with no flash.
> IMO it would go great with my Bloomsbury PM but I’d have to cut the original strap off - so idk?!
> My work grind has been grinding me to the ground - totally exhausted and in my PJs - I’ll try to take some in action pictures soon when I’m out and about.
> Thank for letting me share


Don’t be surprised if I teleport myself to your home to borrow the strap.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Don’t be surprised if I teleport myself to your home to borrow the strap.


LOL if we lived closer I would totally lend it to you


----------



## snibor

Melfontana said:


> I acquired the Bleu Denim MP during the release and I really :: it. It’s much better in person and I plan to pack it away until I can use it in the spring/summer as my fun knock around crossbody.
> I am going to try to use the red strap on other bags. It’s a beautiful red and the tabs that connect to the clasp is also red leather
> I think it goes really well with DE so I took some pictures to share. The last picture is of the strap with no flash.
> IMO it would go great with my Bloomsbury PM but I’d have to cut the original strap off - so idk?!
> My work grind has been grinding me to the ground - totally exhausted and in my PJs - I’ll try to take some in action pictures soon when I’m out and about.
> Thank for letting me share


Congrats!  I saw the denim yesterday in store and it is cute. Much better in person than on line.


----------



## BrodyAlice

EmmJay said:


> I have a lot of black bags and this will compliment my collection. The silver hardware is gorgeous. Can’t wait!


Agreed!  The color way and shape of the larger bag is fantastic.  The silver hardware is beautiful.


----------



## cph706

I’d love a denim MP if anyone sees one....I’m in US! Thanks!


----------



## EmmJay

cph706 said:


> I’d love a denim MP if anyone sees one....I’m in US! Thanks!


Use the Find in Store option on the website to locate it. There’s several stores that have it. Good luck!


----------



## cph706

EmmJay said:


> Use the Find in Store option on the website to locate it. There’s several stores that have it. Good luck!



I called today and they said that the information was incorrect, that none were available? I’ll call again tomorrow!


----------



## Hatfield1313

Finally had a chance to use mine today and wanted to post this photo for anyone on the curvier side wanting this bag but unsure. This is at the longest setting.


----------



## Starbux32

Hatfield1313 said:


> Finally had a chance to use mine today and wanted to post this photo for anyone on the curvier side wanting this bag but unsure. This is at the longest setting.


Looks great on you!


----------



## EmmJay

Hatfield1313 said:


> Finally had a chance to use mine today and wanted to post this photo for anyone on the curvier side wanting this bag but unsure. This is at the longest setting.


Love!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

@Starbux32 and @EmmJay  thanks ladies


----------



## goldfish19

caathyn said:


> I am so devestated  after months of pestering client services one managed to get me on the waitlist for the multi pochette in rose pink. I was so happy I got on the list and was anticipating a 6 month wait before I heard back from them. Literally the week after I get a call that it’s available ?! So I paid in a heart beat and it was shipped to me, but it was my worst fear when I opened it today. I believe this is a returned bag since there’s all these scratches on the clips of the strap! The smaller pochette and coin purse was sunken in and not the right shape  i feel so heart broken. Was wondering if anyone had the same issue and has been successful or any issue in getting a returned bag replaced?
> View attachment 4631056
> 
> View attachment 4631059
> 
> View attachment 4631061
> 
> View attachment 4631062



I got mine two weeks ago and was so excited that I did not even check the hardware at the store! It is rare and I had to wait a few months! I started reading about the MP today and found your post so I checked mine and I found out that we have the same problem! Did you return yours? I wanted the kaki initially but settled for the pink since I know it was hard to come by. It doesn't look like it's a returned bag because the vachetta and the interior look pristine and new. I know for a fact that LV lends their stuff to celebrities so I am thinking this might have been a borrowed one from the stylists. I don't know what to do. I feel like it would be impossible to get another one!


----------



## cph706

so they actually had one in Baltimore Maryland (about an hour from my house) even though the person I spoke to online said they didn’t. One left in Utah (I believe). I’m supposed to be on a ban but couldn’t turn this down...


----------



## Melfontana

cph706 said:


> View attachment 4644681
> 
> so they actually had one in Baltimore Maryland (about an hour from my house) even though the person I spoke to online said they didn’t. One left in Utah (I believe). I’m supposed to be on a ban but couldn’t turn this down...


Congratulations  I got one too and I think it’s such a fun bag!


----------



## Starbux32

Hatfield1313 said:


> @Starbux32 and @EmmJay  thanks ladies


You're welcome!


----------



## cph706

Melfontana said:


> Congratulations  I got one too and I think it’s such a fun bag!


----------



## Justannie

Hi, is LV making any more of the Bleu Bandouliere strap?  I need this strap!  Thank you!


----------



## Msdanger

I’m looking for the khaki rose bandouliere as well. Sold out worldwide it looks like. I really hope they restock soon


----------



## EmmJay

Justannie said:


> Hi, is LV making any more of the Bleu Bandouliere strap?  I need this strap!  Thank you!


If you’re local to the Dallas area, I know someone who is selling a new one. She will not ship. Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Justannie

EmmJay said:


> If you’re local to the Dallas area, I know someone who is selling a new one. She will not ship. Please send me a PM if interested.


Sending Pm as soon as I figure out how!  Thanks!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

cph706 said:


> View attachment 4644681
> 
> so they actually had one in Baltimore Maryland (about an hour from my house) even though the person I spoke to online said they didn’t. One left in Utah (I believe). I’m supposed to be on a ban but couldn’t turn this down...


Looks great on you!


----------



## caathyn

goldfish19 said:


> I got mine two weeks ago and was so excited that I did not even check the hardware at the store! It is rare and I had to wait a few months! I started reading about the MP today and found your post so I checked mine and I found out that we have the same problem! Did you return yours? I wanted the kaki initially but settled for the pink since I know it was hard to come by. It doesn't look like it's a returned bag because the vachetta and the interior look pristine and new. I know for a fact that LV lends their stuff to celebrities so I am thinking this might have been a borrowed one from the stylists. I don't know what to do. I feel like it would be impossible to get another one!



hello! I’m so sorry that happened to you! It’s so frustrating  I slept on it and figured that for what I’m paying for I wasn’t happy to settle for it and I would be better off returning it! So back to the store it goes!


----------



## EZLN

Hello LV Sisters,  to those with made in France MP, would you please post pictures of the datecode stamp of the large and small pochettes, esp the round one.   I appreciate it!   I can not wait, I might buy a pre-loved above retail and I just want to train my eyes what to look for.  Thanks!!!


----------



## EmmJay

EZLN said:


> Hello LV Sisters,  to those with made in France MP, would you please post pictures of the datecode stamp of the large and small pochettes, esp the round one.   I appreciate it!   I can not wait, I might buy a pre-loved above retail and I just want to train my eyes what to look for.  Thanks!!!


If you follow the stalking thread, both the Kaki and Rose have been available online multiple times this week. If I were you, I would not pay over retail. IMO, the bag is overpriced at regular retail. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-1327#post-33571059


----------



## Jessjoz

Hello ladies  
Has anyone swapped the MP strap for a different LV strap? Without the coin purse... Like a wider style leather strap for example... I didnt want to get the MP but the hype just makes we want it so much now arghhh. Im on the waiting list but might even get one above retail price if it takes too long. Wondering whether I could swap the rather sporty strap for a black one like on the Manhattan or Very One Handle on occasion. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Melfontana

Msdanger said:


> I’m looking for the khaki rose bandouliere as well. Sold out worldwide it looks like. I really hope they restock soon


Same - I’m hoping they restock or come out with some more colors


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Just ordered mine online! The khaki is in stock right now go!!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

EmmJay said:


> If you follow the stalking thread, both the Kaki and Rose have been available online multiple times this week. If I were you, I would not pay over retail. IMO, the bag is overpriced at regular retail.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-1327#post-33571059


This is 100% correct.... I have been stalking the site all day and was able to place my order for the pink strap right around 6:30pm EST...khaki came in stock shortly after!! Good luck everyone


----------



## Melfontana

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just ordered mine online! The khaki is in stock right now go!!


The Rose was Place in Cart and I tried to add it but it kept kicking back out of stock
. I hope someone here got it!


----------



## EmmJay

Melfontana said:


> The Rose was Place in Cart and I tried to add it but it kept kicking back out of stock
> . I hope someone here got it!



Keep refreshing. Sometimes it will be in your cart. I’ll also ask my CAs for you because you are one of my faves!!


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Keep refreshing. Sometimes it will be in your cart. I’ll also ask my CAs for you because you are one of my faves!!


Thanks EmmJay you’re so thoughtful ::


----------



## jellenp32

Kaki bag is available right now


----------



## tweeety

Is sold out again :/ I will continue stalking the site


----------



## jgodcheergrl

tweeety said:


> Is sold out again :/ I will continue stalking the site



Yesterday was the first day I actually stalked the site pretty much all day and actually got one..i was shocked... but it seems like several became available later on in the afternoon/evening time frame.... i would definitely start really stalking around early evening time-frame (EST) good luck!!


----------



## tweeety

jgodcheergrl said:


> Yesterday was the first day I actually stalked the site pretty much all day and actually got one..i was shocked... but it seems like several became available later on in the afternoon/evening time frame.... i would definitely start really stalking around early evening time-frame (EST) good luck!!




Thank you I will definitely do that


----------



## Jessjoz

jgodcheergrl said:


> Yesterday was the first day I actually stalked the site pretty much all day and actually got one..i was shocked... but it seems like several became available later on in the afternoon/evening time frame.... i would definitely start really stalking around early evening time-frame (EST) good luck!!



does anyone know if this is true for the EU site as well? They seem to never be available, and I do quite a lot of stalking (being on maternity leave... )


----------



## tweeety

I finally was able to add the khaki at around 11:53pm last night PST time. It went back to Not Available really fast within about 5 minutes  so I’m not sure if my order went through until
This morning when I checked the status !!! Do keep trying ladies! I did refresh the page literally all day btw lol! Hope that helps!


----------



## tweeety

Thank you again jgodcheergrl ♥️♥️


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Wow the store even overnight-ed the bag! Just got the e-mail saying I could collect it in store today... the estimated date of arrival was suppose to


tweeety said:


> Thank you again jgodcheergrl ♥️♥️



Omg this post literally made my day I am so happy you got one! Here is another shocker... they overnighted my bag to the Lv store near me so I got to pick mine up yesterday! When I went in the SA was shocked I was able to get one! However one of the other SAs told me that she tells all her clients looking for hard to get bags to do exactly what we did... stalk the website and keep refreshing and you will eventually get one!! I’ll do a reveal pic here soon! I want to see yours as well when you get it! Congrats!!!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Sorry about the random sentence above... I got too excited and hit post haha


----------



## tweeety

jgodcheergrl said:


> Wow the store even overnight-ed the bag! Just got the e-mail saying I could collect it in store today... the estimated date of arrival was suppose to
> 
> 
> Omg this post literally made my day I am so happy you got one! Here is another shocker... they overnighted my bag to the Lv store near me so I got to pick mine up yesterday! When I went in the SA was shocked I was able to get one! However one of the other SAs told me that she tells all her clients looking for hard to get bags to do exactly what we did... stalk the website and keep refreshing and you will eventually get one!! I’ll do a reveal pic here soon! I want to see yours as well when you get it! Congrats!!!





jgodcheergrl said:


> Sorry about the random sentence above... I got too excited and hit post haha



Congrats!!’ Please do post a reveal once you get her!!


----------



## EmmJay

Loving these straps that are on these Twists as seen on theimedsoussi Instagram stories. They would pair well with the MP and a lot of other bags.


----------



## tweeety

Here she is  
I have been using her nonstop and love love the style even more! I also added my coin purse as well


----------



## EmmJay

tweeety said:


> Here she is
> I have been using her nonstop and love love the style even more! I also added my coin purse as well


It looks great on you. It’s such a nice and functional bag.


----------



## waterlily112

tweeety said:


> Here she is
> I have been using her nonstop and love love the style even more! I also added my coin purse as well



So cute! Can't wait to get one too. The wait list is insane even with deposit.


----------



## EmmJay

The men’s multi Pochette is tentatively scheduled for April.


----------



## LittleStar88

Ok, so I am still wanting this bag (not the upcoming men's version) and it seems it is permanently out of stock (gave up my exhausting stalking effort).

Can someone explain how Fashionphile has so many - several new - in stock? It is looking to me that somehow they used their Neiman Marcus association to secure some of them and then mark up the price?


----------



## EmmJay

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so I am still wanting this bag (not the upcoming men's version) and it seems it is permanently out of stock (gave up my exhausting stalking effort).
> 
> Can someone explain how Fashionphile has so many - several new - in stock? It is looking to me that somehow they used their Neiman Marcus association to secure some of them and then mark up the price?


It appears most HTF items are always on reseller websites like FP. This is common not just with the MP. I suggest checking the stalking thread because it’s been available multiple times this week. Say no to resellers! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-1370


----------



## JStew

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so I am still wanting this bag (not the upcoming men's version) and it seems it is permanently out of stock (gave up my exhausting stalking effort).
> 
> Can someone explain how Fashionphile has so many - several new - in stock? It is looking to me that somehow they used their Neiman Marcus association to secure some of them and then mark up the price?


It was available on the US site for quite a while last night in both colors.


----------



## LittleStar88

JStew said:


> It was available on the US site for quite a while last night in both colors.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Ugh - back to stalking!


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> It appears most HTF items are always on reseller websites like FP. This is common not just with the MP. I suggest checking the stalking thread because it’s been available multiple times this week. Say no to resellers! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-1370



I've done all the suggestions but this week has been 100% work and seems having to abandon stalking caused me to miss it. I refuse to pay the FP markup.

I will keep an eye out for it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## debykf

JStew said:


> It was available on the US site for quite a while last night in both colors.


What?!? I feel like I checked constantly last night


----------



## JStew

debykf said:


> What?!? I feel like I checked constantly last night


They were available for almost 15 minutes in the 8pm hour. And again in the 11pm hour. Usually if available it’s only for about 15-30 seconds each time. If you’re not part of the stalking thread I highly recommend. I’ve been able to find every HTF bag I’ve wanted within a few days to a week (at most) of stalking.


----------



## waterlily112

debykf said:


> What?!? I feel like I checked constantly last night



It has been consistently becoming available between 8:30 pm - 2 am EST for the past 3 days. I just scored one on Tuesday.  Also it helps to have the auto refresh extension for the browser. When I was stalking it I would set it up to refresh every 10 seconds.


----------



## Sankay

Yay I just got the multi Pochette! Love it


----------



## Wasabimama1

I was lucky enough to snag an MP with the rose strap and am anxiously awaiting delivery. I was at the LV store yesterday and my SA told me I had made a mistake in getting the pink because it will get dirty quickly and there is no cleaning it. And they don’t recommend treating with scotch guard. 

1. has anyone treated their nylon strap?
2. Is there no cleaning or even dry cleaning just the strap?
3. Is there color transference?

She recommended I return the pink and be put on her list for the kaki. And I’m like no way I’m a pink girl all the way! 

And I’m never going back to her. I’ll just keep ordering bags online. She rolled her eyes at me when I mentioned concerns about pochette Métis I had purchased.


----------



## JStew

Wasabimama1 said:


> I was lucky enough to snag an MP with the rose strap and am anxiously awaiting delivery. I was at the LV store yesterday and my SA told me I had made a mistake in getting the pink because it will get dirty quickly and there is no cleaning it. And they don’t recommend treating with scotch guard.
> 
> 1. has anyone treated their nylon strap?
> 2. Is there no cleaning or even dry cleaning just the strap?
> 3. Is there color transference?
> 
> She recommended I return the pink and be put on her list for the kaki. And I’m like no way I’m a pink girl all the way!
> 
> And I’m never going back to her. I’ll just keep ordering bags online. She rolled her eyes at me when I mentioned concerns about pochette Métis I had purchased.


Whoa. How odd. Sounds like she wanted the sale instead of you ordering online, maybe? Nylon straps have been around for eons. They can definitely be cleaned/spot cleaned like any other nylon strap. They will pill a bit if rubbed a lot, and if put in the dryer. If you clean it by putting it in the washer I would definitely lay out to dry, and not put in the dryer. All in all I wouldn’t worry about it though. The pink wouldn’t be more prone to getting dirty than any other color.


----------



## Wasabimama1

I was expecting the pilling or fuzziness from wear. That’s normal. And  no kids with pb&j fingers to worry about. I was thinking I would get the strap dry cleaned if it was ever mortally dirtied


----------



## waterlily112

Wasabimama1 said:


> I was lucky enough to snag an MP with the rose strap and am anxiously awaiting delivery. I was at the LV store yesterday and my SA told me I had made a mistake in getting the pink because it will get dirty quickly and there is no cleaning it. And they don’t recommend treating with scotch guard.
> 
> 1. has anyone treated their nylon strap?
> 2. Is there no cleaning or even dry cleaning just the strap?
> 3. Is there color transference?
> 
> She recommended I return the pink and be put on her list for the kaki. And I’m like no way I’m a pink girl all the way!
> 
> And I’m never going back to her. I’ll just keep ordering bags online. She rolled her eyes at me when I mentioned concerns about pochette Métis I had purchased.



I know what the SA meant but she could've handled it nicely instead of being snarky about it I guess. I have a pink Tumi backpack that is very similar to rose clair color. The straps do get and look dirty overtime and for the MPA, since it has vachetta on each end, it'll be challenging to clean without either messing up the quality of the vachetta and any dirt, rips, and tears on the strap will look very obvious on rose clair. I'm also a pink girl but I got the kaki strap because I rather keep the overall aesthetic of the bag looking pristine. But since you love rose clair, you can always check with LV for the replacement of the strap.


----------



## JStew

Wasabimama1 said:


> I was expecting the pilling or fuzziness from wear. That’s normal. And  no kids with pb&j fingers to worry about. I was thinking I would get the strap dry cleaned if it was ever mortally dirtied


And you can definitely scotch guard a nylon strap. Since you said you love pink, I think you should keep it for sure. It’ll be fine. And congrats on your MP!


----------



## Wasabimama1

Thank you for the reassurance. I’m going to love this purse (and strap) like it’s my long lost child. I’m also going to try the strap with my da favorite. I’m hoping it’ll look as cute together in rl as it does in my imagination.


----------



## Njeph

Does anyone have a SA who has the MP available? None of mine do and I keep missing it online. Thanks!


----------



## KEW84

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so I am still wanting this bag (not the upcoming men's version) and it seems it is permanently out of stock (gave up my exhausting stalking effort).
> 
> Can someone explain how Fashionphile has so many - several new - in stock? It is looking to me that somehow they used their Neiman Marcus association to secure some of them and then mark up the price?


They are re-sellers! They are people who buy bags just to sell them, don't do it!


----------



## debykf

JStew said:


> They were available for almost 15 minutes in the 8pm hour. And again in the 11pm hour. Usually if available it’s only for about 15-30 seconds each time. If you’re not part of the stalking thread I highly recommend. I’ve been able to find every HTF bag I’ve wanted within a few days to a week (at most) of stalking.


Thank u...I will keep checking...I was able to put own in my cart a few days ago but was unable to check out...Do u mean 11 p.m pacific time ?


----------



## JStew

debykf said:


> Thank u...I will keep checking...I was able to put own in my cart a few days ago but was unable to check out...Do u mean 11 p.m pacific time ?


If you still have it in your cart don’t take it out. Login and refresh from your cart. It’ll increase your chance of getting it next time, as it’s one less step you’ll need to take. I hope you’re able to get it soon!


----------



## debykf

I did take it out I tried refreshing a few times when it was in the cart and when that didn’t work ...I tried adding it again and lost it! I actually have one with the kaki strap but I really want a pink! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Q22wu

Does anybody know if sunglasses with a soft case will fit into the larger bag?


----------



## iheartschanel

Does your multi pochettes have the same batch code? I just received mine yesterday from LV store. The pa DR5119 mp, rcp DR0270 (now its WK06).


----------



## jsmile

Has anyone seen pics of the multi pochette strap on other bags like palm springs mini or pochette metis?


----------



## Youwillbefound

I’m on the waiting list for the men’s MPA!  My client advisor said it would cost $1800


----------



## waterlily112

jsmile said:


> Has anyone seen pics of the multi pochette strap on other bags like palm springs mini or pochette metis?



Skip to 7:30 mark and you get demo on both PSM and PM


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

jsmile said:


> Has anyone seen pics of the multi pochette strap on other bags like palm springs mini or pochette metis?



This vid has cute shots of the rose strap on the Speedy, PM, and Favorite around the 13:45 mark


----------



## jsmile

waterlily112 said:


> Skip to 7:30 mark and you get demo on both PSM and PM






LiveLaughLVoe said:


> This vid has cute shots of the rose strap on the Speedy, PM, and Favorite around the 13:45 mark




thank you!


----------



## HoneyGirl2

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4550723
> View attachment 4550724
> View attachment 4550725
> View attachment 4550726
> View attachment 4550727
> 
> I bought the XL mono/black strap new from the LV website...and i bought a mono one from Fashionphile, not sure which bag it went with, also a Felicie chain strap, plus i forgot i also ordered another that is on its way, a vachetta shoulder strap   Pix below....@emmjay’s mod shots inspired me   Plus i want to get the khaki/rose strap but have not found it on the website to order


Would you mind sharing what bag that is?


----------



## waterlily112

Finally received my MPA in kaki and so glad there's no issue with the pochettes or the hardware. The strap is darker than expected which is a plus for me.   All the parts have the same date code. Now I got 4 extra dust bags that I'm using as a stuffer.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

waterlily112 said:


> Finally received my MPA in kaki and so glad there's no issue with the pouches or the hardware. The strap is darker than expected which is a plus for me.   All the parts have the same date code. Now I got 4 extra dust bags that I'm using as a stuffer.
> 
> View attachment 4663189


 
NICE! I'm sooo happy for you! You stalked it online right? Let me know how you like it functionality-wise. I'm still debating on if I should get it or not. 

Is yours MIU or MIF btw?


----------



## waterlily112

Swe3tGirl said:


> NICE! I'm sooo happy for you! You stalked it online right? Let me know how you like it functionality-wise. I'm still debating on if I should get it or not.
> 
> Is yours MIU or MIF btw?



Haha yes from the website! I got one last week when the MPA kept popping up throughout the night. It's probably too soon for me to speak on the functionality but I can say for sure it's versatile. The strap is also comfortable. The mini pochette can fit a iPhone 11 pro max with extra room for a thin card holder. I can see myself reaching for this bag a lot when I'm traveling abroad because it's light and can hold all of my essentials. The coin purse will come in handy to hold some change and bus tickets for easy commute. Everything is detachable so I know I'll have fun playing mix & match with the parts and other LV bags I have. I think for the price it's worth it. Mine is MIU but since it satisfied my alignment OCD and the craftsmanship looks great so I'm happy to keep it


----------



## Swe3tGirl

waterlily112 said:


> Haha yes from the website! I got one last week when the MPA kept popping up throughout the night. It's probably too soon for me to speak on the functionality but I can say for sure it's versatile. The strap is also comfortable. The small pouch can fit a iPhone 11 pro max with extra room for a thin card holder. I can see myself reaching for this bag a lot when I'm traveling abroad because it's light and can hold all of my essentials. The coin purse will come in handy to hold some change and bus tickets for easy commute. Everything is detachable so I know I'll have fun playing mix & match with the parts and other LV bags I have. I think for the price it's worth it. Mine is MIU but since it satisfied my alignment OCD and the craftsmanship looks great so I'm happy to keep it



I appreciate your detailed response on it! It's such a pretty bag, you can also switch up the strap too to change things up a bit which I like. I was either thinking that or a bum bag for casual days but I'm waiting out on the summer collection currently. We will see!


----------



## waterlily112

Swe3tGirl said:


> I appreciate your detailed response on it! It's such a pretty bag, you can also switch up the strap too to change things up a bit which I like. I was either thinking that or a bum bag for casual days but I'm waiting out on the summer collection currently. We will see!



I wanted the rose clair strap too but I certainly don't need 2 sets of MPA's so I picked kaki for its practicality. I just tried it on with the reverse PM strap and it's cute too! Both are permanent styles so you have time to decide. Will love to see your future bag reveal


----------



## Swe3tGirl

waterlily112 said:


> I wanted the rose clair strap too but I certainly don't need 2 sets of MPA's so I picked kaki for its practicality. I just tried it on with the reverse PM strap and it's cute too! Both are permanent styles so you have time to decide. Will love to see your future bag reveal



My thought's exactly! I was holding it out until my Birthday next month but ever since I found out about the pastel collection I think I will buy those items first since they're LE and leave the new bag purchase for later lol.


----------



## jbags07

HoneyGirl2 said:


> Would you mind sharing what bag that is?


Not sure what you mean about which bag? Do you mean the single pouch in one of the pix? Its the larger pouch of the MP set.....


----------



## Sankay

cph706 said:


> View attachment 4644681
> 
> so they actually had one in Baltimore Maryland (about an hour from my house) even though the person I spoke to online said they didn’t. One left in Utah (I believe). I’m supposed to be on a ban but couldn’t turn this down...


When I saw it online I was neutral on it, but in person it’s so beautiful! Congrats it looks great on you!


----------



## Hatfield1313

@Wasabimama1
Sounds like a horrible SA!! I have the pink and have used it with numerous different bags and have experienced no color transfer. I have no doubt if it were to get dirty it could be cleaned somehow.


----------



## Nylamomma

Swe3tGirl said:


> My thought's exactly! I was holding it out until my Birthday next month but ever since I found out about the pastel collection I think I will buy those items first since they're LE and leave the new bag purchase for later lol.


I was told by one of their reps today that they do put the MP weekly up and to stalk the site pretty much. However I have no idea what the pattern timeframe has been. Do you remember around which time they posted when you snagged yours?


----------



## Joannieohk

I keep missing the restocks on the site. I’m starting to get bummed!! But the success stories here give me hope lol


----------



## Nylamomma

Joannieohk said:


> I keep missing the restocks on the site. I’m starting to get bummed!! But the success stories here give me hope lol


I feel you on that! Only good thing I heard is that this will be part of their regular collection, but I’m
afraid by the time I get one I’ll be over it ....or maybe not lol


----------



## waterlily112

Nylamomma said:


> I was told by one of their reps today that they do put the MP weekly up and to stalk the site pretty much. However I have no idea what the pattern timeframe has been. Do you remember around which time they posted when you snagged yours?



I've seen the kaki become available between 8 pm through 11 pm est quite often on the US website. My friend also managed to stalk one in rose clair around 3 pm est which kind of surprised me as I thought it only pops up in the evening. Keep refreshing!


----------



## speedturner

Nylamomma said:


> I feel you on that! Only good thing I heard is that this will be part of their regular collection, but I’m
> afraid by the time I get one I’ll be over it ....or maybe not lol



It really is part of permanent collection? That’ll be great. Over here, website keeps saying call  for availability and it hardly pops up at all.

Resellers here are terrible, they sell $400 over retail! It’s absolutely crazy. You guys think worth to pay $400 over retail or wait it out?


----------



## Madrye28

speedturner said:


> It really is part of permanent collection? That’ll be great. Over here, website keeps saying call  for availability and it hardly pops up at all.
> 
> Resellers here are terrible, they sell $400 over retail! It’s absolutely crazy. You guys think worth to pay $400 over retail or wait it out?


I would wait it out and just keep stalking the website.  It does pop up constantly, you just have to be quick to snatch it up.


----------



## LittleStar88

speedturner said:


> It really is part of permanent collection? That’ll be great. Over here, website keeps saying call  for availability and it hardly pops up at all.
> 
> Resellers here are terrible, they sell $400 over retail! It’s absolutely crazy. You guys think worth to pay $400 over retail or wait it out?



I was told the same - more to come. But that was like a month ago and I have stalking fatigue.

I personally am not interested in paying reseller markup for this bag. Especially since I have grown tired of stalking and have started looking at other things on my list to buy... If it isn't holding my attention the same way after stalking for more than a month then it must not be worth it to me to pay markup. 

That said, I did consider the reseller route then realized I can buy something I like better at that higher price point...


----------



## speedturner

LittleStar88 said:


> I was told the same - more to come. But that was like a month ago and I have stalking fatigue.
> 
> I personally am not interested in paying reseller markup for this bag. Especially since I have grown tired of stalking and have started looking at other things on my list to buy... If it isn't holding my attention the same way after stalking for more than a month then it must not be worth it to me to pay markup.
> 
> That said, I did consider the reseller route then realized I can buy something I like better at that higher price point...


 I can’t agree more. In fact, the highest price I saw at the resellers site over here was almost close to the price of the OTG MM as well as the new vanity pm. I was like ...hey do I really want to pay so much markup for a bunch of slgs ... seriously smh. You said it right... stalking fatigue.


----------



## Nylamomma

speedturner said:


> It really is part of permanent collection? That’ll be great. Over here, website keeps saying call  for availability and it hardly pops up at all.
> 
> Resellers here are terrible, they sell $400 over retail! It’s absolutely crazy. You guys think worth to pay $400 over retail or wait it out?


I definitely was told that by corporate and I believe I also read it in here. She did say though there is a crazy long waitlist so it may be a while before I get mine. She said it was best to work with my CA to get it faster, but to also keep checking online. I personally wouldn’t pay the aftermarket pricing since they will eventually have it available . Good luck


----------



## Nylamomma

speedturner said:


> You said it right... stalking fatigue.


Definitely agree with stalking fatigue lol


----------



## Nylamomma

Did anyone try scotch guard on their strap yet?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Nylamomma said:


> Did anyone try scotch guard on their strap yet?



I used Collonil Carbon Pro on my two MPA straps, which has done well on everything from Chanel to MCM.   I avoid Scotchgard on luxe items, as it has a tendency to yellow over time.


----------



## Nylamomma

stylistbydesign said:


> I used Collonil Carbon Pro on my two MPA straps, which has done well on everything from Chanel to MCM.   I avoid Scotchgard on luxe items, as it has a tendency to yellow over time.


Ooo I didn’t  know it yellows. Thank you for the advice! I’m ordering it now on Amazon lol


----------



## LastLouieIswear

Nylamomma said:


> I definitely was told that by corporate and I believe I also read it in here. She did say though there is a crazy long waitlist so it may be a while before I get mine. She said it was best to work with my CA to get it faster, but to also keep checking online. I personally wouldn’t pay the aftermarket pricing since they will eventually have it available . Good luck


Agree, don't encourage the scalpers!


----------



## speedturner

LastLouieIswear said:


> Agree, don't encourage the scalpers!



Thanks. I feel there’s no urgency to get it immediately since it’s not LE. Definitely have to play the patience game now


----------



## stylistbydesign

Nylamomma said:


> Ooo I didn’t  know it yellows. Thank you for the advice! I’m ordering it now on Amazon lol


You're so welcome!  Collonil stinks a bit, so I'd spray it outside.  I spray my bags inside a large cardboard box, lined with an old white towel.  It dries pretty quickly, so I just do a few light coats (letting it dry in between coats) from about 12-15" away.


----------



## lallybelle

Are you allowed to buy replacement parts for this now? I know in the beginning, it was said that they couldn't be ordered.. Do you know @EmmJay ?


----------



## EmmJay

lallybelle said:


> Are you allowed to buy replacement parts for this now? I know in the beginning, it was said that they couldn't be ordered.. Do you know @EmmJay ?


Yes, the straps are available at $240 USD. I am unsure of the prices for the other pieces. However, CAs are suppose to review the client’s profile to ensure the replacement is for a bona fide reason (to curb the habits of resellers). As with any replacement part, fulfilling the request is at the discretion of LV.


----------



## EmmJay

stylistbydesign said:


> You're so welcome!  Collonil stinks a bit, so I'd spray it outside.  I spray my bags inside a large cardboard box, lined with an old white towel.  It dries pretty quickly, so I just do a few light coats (letting it dry in between coats) from about 12-15" away.


I like this box and white towel method. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lallybelle

EmmJay said:


> Yes, the straps are available at $240 USD. I am unsure of the prices for the other pieces. However, CAs are suppose to review the client’s profile to ensure the replacement is for a bona fide reason (to curb the habits of resellers). As with any replacement part, fulfilling the request is at the discretion of LV.



Thank you, good to know. I had purchased both in the beginning, but I had decided on keeping my Pink pre-order with my SA. I sold the Kaki at cost, so no return to LV for them to see if they look up profile if I want the Kaki strap.


----------



## debykf

If I have a mp with a kaki strap, am I allowed to order the pink? I keep stalking the website daily to get a MP with a pink strap but no luck so far.


----------



## waterlily112

debykf said:


> If I have a mp with a kaki strap, am I allowed to order the pink? I keep stalking the website daily to get a MP with a pink strap but no luck so far.



I think it's up to CA and/or the manager's discretion. I have purchased replacement part for a bag that is gifted to me so it's not listed under my profile. Generally the CA would like the customers to bring in the bag that needs replacement part just to be certain, but I've dealt with CA that didn't need me to bring in the bag to fulfill the repair service. 

Rose Clair does pop up every now and then. My friend just got one like two weeks ago when it popped up on the website at 3 pm est. So it's still worth stalking because the waiting list is crazy long, roughly 6 months waiting time depending on your relationship with the CA, and whichever CA could get a hold of the bag first, either through direct shipment or returns.


----------



## Nylamomma

stylistbydesign said:


> You're so welcome!  Collonil stinks a bit, so I'd spray it outside.  I spray my bags inside a large cardboard box, lined with an old white towel.  It dries pretty quickly, so I just do a few light coats (letting it dry in between coats) from about 12-15" away.


Do you cover the vachetta on the strap with anything before spraying?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Nylamomma said:


> Do you cover the vachetta on the strap with anything before spraying?



I didn’t, but you might want to cover the vachetta.  I did not notice that it darkened anything, but do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## jmazu

Is t possible to get one with a date code from this year?


----------



## stylistbydesign

EmmJay said:


> I like this box and white towel method. Thanks for sharing!



You’re welcome!  I wanted a way to keep overspray contained and the dog from being overly curious. [emoji23]


----------



## BooYah

Here is just few of the ways I like to style this fabulous thing:


----------



## BooYah

Belt bag with large or small Pochette


----------



## BooYah

Crossbody/shoulder - large or small Pochette with nylon strap


----------



## EmmJay

@BooYah I love this on you. It’s a multi-functional practical beauty.


----------



## BooYah

LOL wait there’s more


----------



## BooYah

Clutch - large or small Pochette


----------



## BooYah

Mini Pochette with chain strap


----------



## BooYah

Sling - large or small Pochette with nylon strap


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> @BooYah I love this on you. It’s a multi-functional practical beauty.



thank you, just can’t get enough of this bag


----------



## BooYah

jmazu said:


> Is t possible to get one with a date code from this year?



yes it is possible because they are still being produced and several members here have them with 2020 date code


----------



## Nylamomma

Gahhh the stalking fatigue is real


----------



## jmazu

BooYah said:


> yes it is possible because they are still being produced and several members here have them with 2020 date code




thanks.  I just saw a resell with SD0240.  Still on the fence about buying it though.  I would rather just be patient and buy one direct from LV.  However, i was hoping to surprise my wife with one.


----------



## EmmJay

jmazu said:


> thanks.  I just saw a resell with SD0240.  Still on the fence about buying it though.  I would rather just be patient and buy one direct from LV.  However, i was hoping to surprise my wife with one.


IMO, the bag is overpriced at regular retail.  I would not go the reseller route. If you do, please ensure you get the receipt from the seller and the bag authenticated. LV requires proof of purchase for items with quality or defect issues and the receipt will be necessary if it is deemed defective or needs to be exchanged in the future. Good luck!


----------



## cinnabom

Walked into LV to look around yesterday. I ended up asking about the multi pochette cause I was curious about seeing it in person. I ended up putting my info down for whenever it became available. Surprisingly got a text this morning that it came in! This is my first LV bag, and I’m in love with it so far. I wasn’t a big LV fan before, but I think this will be my new daily bag!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

cinnabom said:


> Walked into LV to look around yesterday. I ended up asking about the multi pochette cause I was curious about seeing it in person. I ended up putting my info down for whenever it became available. Surprisingly got a text this morning that it came in! This is my first LV bag, and I’m in love with it so far. I wasn’t a big LV fan before, but I think this will be my new daily bag!



Wow what are the chances of you getting it like that?! Lucky you! Wear it in great health; it’s beautiful!


----------



## jmazu

EmmJay said:


> IMO, the bag is overpriced at regular retail.  I would not go the reseller route. If you do, please ensure you get the receipt from the seller and the bag authenticated. LV requires proof of purchase for items with quality or defect issues and the receipt will be necessary if it is deemed defective or needs to be exchanged in the future. Good luck!




Mahalo for the insight.  Ive been checking the website daily for this bag.


----------



## LittleLuxe

Hmmm it is a little overpriced but I've been stalking the mod shots and how everyone has been stylin it and I'm in love ! It's so edgy but classic and still street. So bit of both worlds if that's the look you're going for! It's a from me!


----------



## Nylamomma

If you want an awesome everyday functional bag to run errands and not lug around a big bag, this set is awesome! I just purchased mine from a friend and adore it!  Now I want all the straps


----------



## Melfontana

Ughhhhh - The Khaki with the Pink Strap is no longer on the Website 
I was hoping it would come back in stock 
I hit the “notify me” button several times and added it to my wish list and now I can not find it :: I was soooo hopeful


----------



## EMMY

^^ IK....I had that in my favorites too and it just disappeared. I'm really hoping for more straps to come out...I love the versatility


----------



## Joannieohk

I love this purse! So glad I got my hands on one and I’m not even a big purse person! I also got the bumbag and waiting for it in the mail now. Such an exciting couple of weeks


----------



## electricolor

I didn’t want one at first, but now I’m crossing my fingers in hopes that an SA contacts me with one, or that it pops up on the website because I don’t think it’s worth it to spend $200-500 more on a resell :/


----------



## LittleLuxe

electricolor said:


> I didn’t want one at first, but now I’m crossing my fingers in hopes that an SA contacts me with one, or that it pops up on the website because I don’t think it’s worth it to spend $200-500 more on a resell :/


Same! Resell value is so high right now.


----------



## Nylamomma

My goodness they raised the price on it again! It’s now $1770 on the website


----------



## BooYah

Nylamomma said:


> My goodness they raised the price on it again! It’s now $1770 on the website



Pretty sad, right?!


----------



## Rockerchic

I'm soooo in love with this bag.  Saw how BooYah styled it and had to have it!! Mine also has a rose strap....How difficult is it to get additional straps? Do they ever sell the kaki strap separately?


----------



## Joannieohk

Rockerchic said:


> I'm soooo in love with this bag.  Saw how BooYah styled it and had to have it!! Mine also has a rose strap....How difficult is it to get additional straps? Do they ever sell the kaki strap separately?


Yes! BooYah rocked it!! So much versatility. I’m wondering the same. I wonder if they’d sell the straps as a replacement part or something like they do with the pochette Métis. Hmmm


----------



## EmmJay

Life on the edge with Multi-Pochette.


----------



## Melfontana

EmmJay said:


> Life on the edge with Multi-Pochette.


Beautiful :: this could be a post card pic!


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> Life on the edge with Multi-Pochette.



LOVE this pic


----------



## iheartschanel

Why does it seems like its stressing the pochette accessories? Is there any other of attaching them?


----------



## BooYah

iheartschanel said:


> Why does it seems like its stressing the pochette accessories? Is there any other of attaching them?



Maybe clip the mini Pochette clasps directly onto the nylon fabric strap clasps so the large Pochette is attaching itself to just the end clasps of the nylon strap


----------



## BooYah

.


----------



## aleung427

waterlily112 said:


> Finally received my MPA in kaki and so glad there's no issue with the pochettes or the hardware. The strap is darker than expected which is a plus for me.   All the parts have the same date code. Now I got 4 extra dust bags that I'm using as a stuffer.
> 
> View attachment 4663189



Is there a date code in ever pouch? Either I am blind and missing it on the small mini pochette and the coin purse T.T


----------



## EmmJay

aleung427 said:


> Is there a date code in ever pouch? Either I am blind and missing it on the small mini pochette and the coin purse T.T


Yes, look in the folds of the coin pouch. On the mini Pochette, it’s on a leather tab on the side.


----------



## karylicious

Does anyone know if this bag will ever be made in giant mono?


----------



## Melfontana

karylicious said:


> Does anyone know if this bag will ever be made in giant mono?


I think the Giant Monogram would be bigger than the pouches :: I would like it in Reverse ::


----------



## JiMinee

Do they still sell individual straps for MPA? I keep trying to look on the US website and I’m not having any luck finding anything - it doesn’t even show up anywhere? :/


----------



## Melfontana

hopeARMY318 said:


> Do they still sell individual straps for MPA? I keep trying to look on the US website and I’m not having any luck finding anything - it doesn’t even show up anywhere? :/


The Khaki/Pink and Magenta/Blue have were removed a while back. Hopefully they release new ones.


----------



## EmmJay

hopeARMY318 said:


> Do they still sell individual straps for MPA? I keep trying to look on the US website and I’m not having any luck finding anything - it doesn’t even show up anywhere? :/


They were available during the online pre-launch of the multi pochette. Very few stores received the strap at launch. As @Melfontana mentioned, they’ve been removed from the website for awhile. The straps are considered dead stock and are unavailable to be ordered through a CA or CS. I see some available in FB resell groups and Poshmark, EBay, FP. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Melfontana

Who’s looking for the mini
Also PM Mono


----------



## Melfontana

Melfontana said:


> Who’s looking for the mini
> Also PM Mono


Mini is gone


----------



## JiMinee

Melfontana said:


> The Khaki/Pink and Magenta/Blue have were removed a while back. Hopefully they release new ones.





EmmJay said:


> They were available during the online pre-launch of the multi pochette. Very few stores received the strap at launch. As @Melfontana mentioned, they’ve been removed from the website for awhile. The straps are considered dead stock and are unavailable to be ordered through a CA or CS. I see some available in FB resell groups and Poshmark, EBay, FP. Good luck in your quest.




That’s a bummer. I wonder if they will ever bring them back :/


----------



## JiMinee

I just received my MPA today and I’m quite disappointed in the quality of the bags! 



That’s the back part of the stitching, but I feel like it looks so tacky! Those are some really huge holes and the stitch looks so inconsistent?





Here you can see where the double stitching ends. The thick part of the thread sticks out and is so obvious  
	

		
			
		

		
	






If you zoom in on this picture, you can see that part of the thread that’s sticking out (it’s like hard and I guess it’s the tip of the thread? But I don’t see that on the other side of the bag..)


Could y’all maybe compare yours to mine? I’ve never really had an inconsistent/tacky  stitching problem with any of my LV bags. Although the last time I bought LV was in 2018 and I had to exchange it at the boutique because the canvas was off-center-ish. 

if this type of quality is to be expected with this bag, I can probably let it slide. But if not, I’ll have to return it and that makes me oh so sad!!!


----------



## EmmJay

hopeARMY318 said:


> I just received my MPA today and I’m quite disappointed in the quality of the bags!
> 
> View attachment 4691859
> 
> That’s the back part of the stitching, but I feel like it looks so tacky! Those are some really huge holes and the stitch looks so inconsistent?
> 
> View attachment 4691860
> View attachment 4691861
> View attachment 4691862
> 
> Here you can see where the double stitching ends. The thick part of the thread sticks out and is so obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691863
> View attachment 4691864
> View attachment 4691865
> View attachment 4691866
> 
> If you zoom in on this picture, you can see that part of the thread that’s sticking out (it’s like hard and I guess it’s the tip of the thread? But I don’t see that on the other side of the bag..)
> 
> 
> Could y’all maybe compare yours to mine? I’ve never really had an inconsistent/tacky  stitching problem with any of my LV bags. Although the last time I bought LV was in 2018 and I had to exchange it at the boutique because the canvas was off-center-ish.
> 
> if this type of quality is to be expected with this bag, I can probably let it slide. But if not, I’ll have to return it and that makes me oh so sad!!!



IMO, there are so many quality issues with this bag. I would not settle for this inferior quality on anything, especially an LV. I would definitely return it. So sorry they shipped this to you.


----------



## JiMinee

EmmJay said:


> IMO, there are so many quality issues with this bag. I would not settle for this inferior quality on anything, especially an LV. I would definitely return it. So sorry they shipped this to you.



Thank you for responding! Lol I was really hoping you would!

You think so? I guess yours looks nothing like mine then? I’m so scared to order another one and they ship me the same bag. Or  something that looks worse or similar! Lol

Also, I noticed when I looked at the bag again for the second time, the large Pochette has a diff date code (SD0280) from the mini and coin (SD0290). I thought I read on here somewhere that they’re all supposed to be the same?


----------



## EmmJay

hopeARMY318 said:


> Thank you for responding! Lol I was really hoping you would!
> 
> You think so? I guess yours looks nothing like mine then? I’m so scared to order another one and they ship me the same bag. Or  something that looks worse or similar! Lol
> 
> Also, I noticed when I looked at the bag again for the second time, the large Pochette has a diff date code (SD0280) from the mini and coin (SD0290). I thought I read on here somewhere that they’re all supposed to be the same?



LV makes no guarantee that date codes for items must be the same. It might be a best practice but they make no such guarantees.


----------



## JiMinee

EmmJay said:


> LV makes no guarantee that date codes for items must be the same. It might be a best practice but they make no such guarantees.



thank you clarifying that!


----------



## JiMinee

EmmJay said:


> IMO, there are so many quality issues with this bag. I would not settle for this inferior quality on anything, especially an LV. I would definitely return it. So sorry they shipped this to you.




EmmJay, do you think I should return and reorder? Or should I try to ask for an exchange? I’ve never had experience with either and I feel like with the bag being so “scarce”, it’ll be more difficult to ask for an exchange...

 Also I’m worried they might just send me the same faulty bag again


----------



## EmmJay

hopeARMY318 said:


> EmmJay, do you think I should return and reorder? Or should I try to ask for an exchange? I’ve never had experience with either and I feel like with the bag being so “scarce”, it’ll be more difficult to ask for an exchange...
> 
> Also I’m worried they might just send me the same faulty bag again


I would order another one. If you’re worried about receiving the same faulty bag, then keep the one you have until you receive the new one. Good luck!


----------



## travelbliss

hopeARMY318 said:


> I just received my MPA today and I’m quite disappointed in the quality of the bags![



@ hopeARMY318......I'm curious to know where your bag was made ?   The stitching looks like someone was practicing...


----------



## JiMinee

travelbliss said:


> @ hopeARMY318......I'm curious to know where your bag was made ?   The stitching looks like someone was practicing...



it’s ridiculous, right? It’s Made in USA. I requested for a return and reordered another one today. I’m so sad. I hope they send me a bag that’s not tacky like this one. I thought I was overreacting. But it seems like you and EmmJay agree it looks terrible!


----------



## travelbliss

hopeARMY318 said:


> it’s ridiculous, right? It’s Made in USA. I requested for a return and reordered another one today. I’m so sad. I hope they send me a bag that’s not tacky like this one. I thought I was overreacting. But it seems like you and EmmJay agree it looks terrible!




As I suspected....I know they opened a new factory in the states and they claim the "workmanship is parallel to that of the artisans in France" a line they feed me all the time when I look at the labels.... I've owned this stuff for decades, and I find the difference very noticeable, depending on where it's made.  But that's just MY personal preference and experience.   I did buy a USA made On the Go reverse GM last month, and suprisingly, that one seemed well constructed.   I do hope you get a new set ASAP that meets the standard quality of LV.   Good luck !!


----------



## JiMinee

travelbliss said:


> As I suspected....I know they opened a new factory in the states and they claim the "workmanship is parallel to that of the artisans in France" a line they feed me all the time when I look at the labels.... I've owned this stuff for decades, and I find the difference very noticeable, depending on where it's made.  But that's just MY personal preference and experience.   I did buy a USA made On the Go reverse GM last month, and suprisingly, that one seemed well constructed.   I do hope you get a new set ASAP that meets the standard quality of LV.   Good luck !!



I’ve never been lucky enough to score a Made in France bag when ordering online. Sadly, the nearest boutique from where I live is a 5 hour drive, so I’m obliged to order online.


----------



## Youwillbefound

Both are available right now!  USA site


----------



## LittleStar88

GOT ONE! I know this is not the best time to buy but I have been stalking for a while. Hope it goes through!


----------



## EmmJay

Anyone looking for the Rose Clair Multi Pochette? My CA just sent me a direct link to purchase. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## LittleStar88

Pink is still available!!! I was able to order one of each to decide in person which color I like best.


----------



## jellenp32

Why! There’s so much uncertainty with my job right now and corona...I can’t buy ☹️


----------



## Bijans

I have to admit I couldn’t believe it when I saw both available today .. I was going to order one last night but just couldn’t but then after a lot of thought I bought the pink ! It’s been on my wish list for so long  I was excited.. This isn’t the best time to buy with the corona virus as stated above but is any time really a good time to  spend so much on a bag ? Poverty and hunger are an everyday problem in our world . It doesn’t stop people from purchasing luxury goods .. is there ever really a need for a 3/4000 bag or in the 10,000 plus price range ?  No it’s always a want not a need so to ask someone why would they want to buy a bag .. I guess you could ask that everyday not just this week. Let’s not judge others !


----------



## jellenp32

I was not judging others, I hope people shop to help the economy stay strong. I have been stalking this item too, I’m just bummed that I can’t purchase due to my situation. Normally I would have just bought and did a happy dance. Just not the right time for me not working right now or getting paid for 2-3 weeks


----------



## LittleStar88

jellenp32 said:


> I was not judging others, I hope people shop to help the economy stay strong. I have been stalking this item too, I’m just bummed that I can’t purchase due to my situation. Normally I would have just bought and did a happy dance. Just not the right time for me not working right now or getting paid for 2-3 weeks



I'm so sorry for your situation. It must be super hard to have to pass this time. I hope this blows over soon so that we can all enjoy and treat ourselves.


----------



## Dancingmango

correct me if I am wrong but it seems this has been the longest time ever this bag has been so available for purchase ever since it’s released. Does anyone know why that is? Is it because of the uncertain economy? Does anyknow know if the bag is made in the USA or Europe? Thanks


----------



## EmmJay

Dancingmango said:


> correct me if I am wrong but it seems this has been the longest time ever this bag has been so available for purchase ever since it’s released. Does anyone know why that is? Is it because of the uncertain economy? Does anyknow know if the bag is made in the USA or Europe? Thanks


Hi! Welcome to TPF! There was a lot of restock on this bag during Christmas and Valentine’s week. Very few of these bags are made in Europe, France specifically. Most are made at the San Dimas factory in CA. 
To address your other questions, no one really knows. Any information we provide would be speculation. I do not think anyone in this thread works for LV and we are certainly not privy to LVs business model, disaster preparedness, or business continuity plan. If someone in this thread worked for LV, I am sure he/she would not disclose this information as it should be treated as confidential for LV employees only.


----------



## LittleStar88

Maybe they had a batch and since stores are closed they can’t ship to them. So put them online? Whatever the case, I’m grateful to have been able to get one.


----------



## DrTr

Just to add a bit of levity, I’m reposting something from the sheltering in place with LV thread with my pink mp 

“which pochette did I put my iPhone in?!” And “Mom, you know green is my color, why didn’t you order me the kaki strap version?!). love, Dave the GSD


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Just to add a bit of levity, I’m reposting something from the sheltering in place with LV thread with my pink mp
> 
> “which pochette did I put my iPhone in?!” And “Mom, you know green is my color, why didn’t you order me the kaki strap version?!). love, Dave the GSD
> 
> View attachment 4694799


So cute!


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> Just to add a bit of levity, I’m reposting something from the sheltering in place with LV thread with my pink mp
> 
> “which pochette did I put my iPhone in?!” And “Mom, you know green is my color, why didn’t you order me the kaki strap version?!). love, Dave the GSD
> 
> View attachment 4694799


Adorable- pink is the new neutral and looks divine with Dave's striking coat. Thanks for the sweet photo!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> So cute!


Thank you dear one!  He’s done more modeling, but asked me not to post all at once   It’s fun to play when so much time is spent at home. Hope you are well!  I re-look at your MP in Hawaii making the rounds and it makes me happy


----------



## Ptran524

Hi friends! I just have a few questions if anyone could help. 

I just received my bag today and everything is perfect, except the yellow stitching on the front is sticking out. Is this going to cause an issue later on? I’ve never had stitching like this one before.


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Adorable- pink is the new neutral and looks divine with Dave's striking coat. Thanks for the sweet photo!


Thank you so much  - he is also in the neutral family so he can carry off more colors than me!  This pink MP has been one of my go to bags this winter. Love all the options for wearing, and with a chain strap and vachetta turned in it is even a great bag for snow days. Though since it’s now officially spring out comes the pink strap again!


----------



## JiMinee

Ptran524 said:


> Hi friends! I just have a few questions if anyone could help.
> 
> I just received my bag today and everything is perfect, except the yellow stitching on the front is sticking out. Is this going to cause an issue later on? I’ve never had stitching like this one before.



Mine looked very similar to yours - on both large and mini bags (you can see my pics on page 95 of this thread). I returned it and reordered another this week. I probably would’ve kept mine, but I had more stitching problems on my bag and canvas was also kind of damaged. I’ve noticed that this seems to be a common thing with this bag if it’s Made In USA.


----------



## Ptran524

hopeARMY318 said:


> Mine looked very similar to yours - on both large and mini bags (you can see my pics on page 95 of this thread). I returned it and reordered another this week. I probably would’ve kept mine, but I had more stitching problems on my bag and canvas was also kind of damaged. I’ve noticed that this seems to be a common thing with this bag if it’s Made In USA.


Yea mine was made in USA. I’m in a dilemma because I had ordered one initially for in store collection and had to return it. So I technically can’t order it again. I’m thinking about just bringing it in once all the dust settles and everyone’s safer. I don’t want to be too nit picky, but there nothing else of issue with the bag so I might just keep it. Thank you !


----------



## DrTr

Ptran524 said:


> Hi friends! I just have a few questions if anyone could help.
> 
> I just received my bag today and everything is perfect, except the yellow stitching on the front is sticking out. Is this going to cause an issue later on? I’ve never had stitching like this one before.


That’s exactly what mine looks like and no problems at all. I’ve been using it since November 2 last year without a problem. HTH


----------



## Ptran524

DrTr said:


> That’s exactly what mine looks like and no problems at all. I’ve been using it since November 2 last year without a problem. HTH


Thank you !!! I’ll keep this is mind ☺️


----------



## lynnlynntr

Hi everyone, I just got my Multi-Pochette today from a reseller and the date code is SD 0220 made in USA. It means the bag was made on the second week of 2020 in the USA. I'm wondering if anyone's bags have this date code also? Thank you.
And the bag came with only 3 dust bag. The dust bag of the Round Coin Purse looks quite different than the one I saw on Youtube. I have attached the picture of the RCP's dust bag below. I am so stressed right now. Can anyone confirm please? Thank you so much.


----------



## EmmJay

lynnlynntr said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my Multi-Pochette today from a reseller and the date code is SD 0220 made in USA. It means the bag was made on the second week of 2020 in the USA. I'm wondering if anyone's bags have this date code also? Thank you.
> And the bag came with only 3 dust bag. The dust bag of the Round Coin Purse looks quite different than the one I saw on Youtube. I have attached the picture of the RCP's dust bag below. I am so stressed right now. Can anyone confirm please? Thank you so much.



Because stores are closed, there’s been plenty of inventory for this bag on the LV website. LV makes no guarantee that each item for this bag will come with a dust bag. Several TPF users have reported receiving this bag with varying quantities of dust bags. Also, just because you watched a video on YouTube does not mean that you watched a video of an authentic LV. The MP is highly coveted and there are so many replicas and super fakes.
If this bag is causing you stress, then request a return from the reseller and purchase from the LV website.


----------



## Madrye28

I never thought in a National Emergency where people are dying by the thousands we would be so focused on stitching.   Maybe we can bring ourselves back down to earth for a few weeks perhaps?


----------



## LittleStar88

Madrye28 said:


> I never thought in a National Emergency where people are dying by the thousands we would be so focused on stitching.   Maybe we can bring ourselves back down to earth for a few weeks perhaps?



Folks are allowed to distract themselves as they see fit. That includes questioning wonky stitching. Not the right time to judge anyone.


----------



## EmmJay

Madrye28 said:


> I never thought in a National Emergency where people are dying by the thousands we would be so focused on stitching.   Maybe we can bring ourselves back down to earth for a few weeks perhaps?



I never thought in a National Emergency where people are dying by the thousands that you would be so focused on judging.


----------



## jellenp32

This blog is supposed to be insightful and more entertainment. No one is discounting what is going on in the world. But can’t we have a few minutes of not having to think about it? Complain about wonky stitching, talk about ugly designs, long for the items that you can’t find. Unfortunately, sometime shortly after, we will all be brought back to reality. So enjoy this moment of not thinking about current events...


----------



## DrTr

Yes, tpf is meant to be a safe space for connecting, enjoying, kvetching about little imperfections and our love of handbags and slg’s and and and. We all need breaks and distractions from the very real horror that is this worldwide pandemic. It affects everyone without distinction. And it is totally uncertain for how long and in what way. Uncertainty makes us anxious. 

Many  here work on the frontlines, dedicating themselves to treatment and care. Many here work in other industries or areas that are essential to functioning in the crisis. Many here work in groceries, or veterinarians, or other places from which there is little break from worry and fear about so much and lots of contact with others. 

I don’t know about everyone here, but I read so much online news and I continue to work from home, that I simply must get away for awhile every day, or I’m useless to self and other. I’m lucky to shelter in place with a husband and a much loved dog, but I also need some lightness and some connection to my  “life before”. Handbags, wallets, and other such things grabbed me at 5 years old and didn’t let go. And I’m glad. Handbags represent so many things to most of us on tpf. And that’s just fine!  Enjoying them for me is a fun part of life, and continents be so even if they are mostly in the house now. 

Most of us are only too aware of the world and likely know people who are sick or might be sick ourselves. We are likely volunteering or donating and doing other practical things to help. If obsessing on stitching or the new collection or anything else helps for a bit, why not?!!!  Mental health is also important right now, as isolation constantly isn’t good for humans as we are social beings. I choose this forum for one of my virtual forms of connection. I’m so glad so many of you are here and continue to share. Thank you!!! Now back to this regularly scheduled MP thread - thanks EmmJay for starting it  all those months ago. This is another photo of Dave modeling the rose version.  I never tire of seeing this bag, though Dave has started asking to not model so much


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Madrye28 said:


> I never thought in a National Emergency where people are dying by the thousands we would be so focused on stitching.   Maybe we can bring ourselves back down to earth for a few weeks perhaps?


This forum is an escape...personally, it is my anxiety that compels me to hyper focus on things that are really of no importance and for some reason, LV appeals to my perfectionist side.  I relate to those who inspect for flaws...intellectually, I know that it doesn’t matter - but when other things feel out of whack, the beauty and feel of LV and it’s branding have calmed me.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Madrye28 said:


> I never thought in a National Emergency where people are dying by the thousands we would be so focused on stitching.   Maybe we can bring ourselves back down to earth for a few weeks perhaps?



Are you the admin who kicked a member out of a FB group this morning who very politely commented on your picture collection post as being a bit tasteless in the world crisis affecting us all?  If so, I'm glad you had time to think about it and understand what she was trying to say.  We are all in this together and definitely need to address reality in the weeks ahead.  Thank you for having a change of heart.


----------



## fuzzysparkles

I just scored the Kaki!  Fingers crossed there are no quality isssues.


----------



## Madrye28

lovethe1urwith said:


> Are you the admin who kicked a member out of a FB group this morning who very politely commented on your picture collection post as being a bit tasteless in the world crisis affecting us all?  If so, I'm glad you had time to think about it and understand what she was trying to say.  We are all in this together and definitely need to address reality in the weeks ahead.  Thank you for having a change of heart.


Certainly not me.  Not even on Facebook.  You can all disagree with me, just my own personal observations.  I believe it’s in poor taste to rant on a board about how a $1800 handmade piece is stitched when people are losing their jobs and livelihood by the millions.  Sorry to offend, but not sorry about my post as I have a right to an opinion like anyone else in this board.  Just return the piece and move on.


----------



## EmmJay

@Madrye28 You chose to come to TPF to this specific thread during a National Emergency.  You could use this same energy to create a thread or log onto another public forum to solicit ideas to help people who are losing their jobs and livelihoods. Just as you are entitled to your opinion, we are entitled to talk about anything handbag related, which includes stitching on a handmade item. If these are not the type of conversations you want to see during a National Emergency, just log off of TPF and move on. Please and thank you!


----------



## karman

While I don’t agree with obsessing over tiny stitching details with or without a pandemic, I’m just going to leave a post i made in another thread here:



karman said:


> I understand where you're coming from and I agree for most people this is not a great time to buy a luxury bag or luxury items.
> 
> But there will be continue to be a great disparity out there - for some, this may just be a minor inconvenience requiring them to stay home for extended periods of time. Not everyone is concerned about struggling to get groceries, unemployment after this situation is over (though I hope those who are fortunate enough to not have to worry will pitch in to help those in need). Even without any sort of pandemic, there will continue to be people who keep living the high life while others out there are struggling. For others this could really go a long way to cheering them up and wouldn't have a huge financial impact on them.
> 
> My point is, every person/family/household is different, and we just need to focus on what's right for ourselves at the moment and try not to impose our ideals on others



I have seen many posts in the last few days with members coming off as very judgey... if buying a bag is not right for you at this time, please feel free to log off TPF if you can not refrain from shaming others. There is no need to make people wanting to discuss purses in times like these feel guilty.

Pandemic or not, luxury will be unattainable for many. For many others life goes on - in times like these I hope people will help those less fortunate but everyone needs an escape. If you’re here on TPF, discussing purses is possibly an escape.

I’ve witness lots of kindness since the virus has arrived in North America but I’ve also experienced some nastiness that I have not experienced otherwise. Times like these bring out the best and the worst in people. Let’s be kind to each other here and if you believe now is not the time to discuss such things, then you are free to log off and return when things improve


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

I come back here to escape because it’s my safe place.  Just let me pretend for a moment will ya?


----------



## allykaulitz

Does anyone know (or has heard anything) if the multi pochette will come in DE eventually? I reeeallly hope it does!!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Is it still possible to order the strap by itself? I’ve been scrolling back to the beginning of this thread and it looks like others were able to when it was first released, but I can’t see any on the website now.

I don’t have much use for extra pochettes but I would love to use the strap on other bags!


----------



## EmmJay

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Is it still possible to order the strap by itself? I’ve been scrolling back to the beginning of this thread and it looks like others were able to when it was first released, but I can’t see any on the website now.
> 
> I don’t have much use for extra pochettes but I would love to use the strap on other bags!


The extra straps that were released when the bag was released are no longer available. You cannot but the Kaki or Rose Clair straps separate from the Multi.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

EmmJay said:


> The extra straps that were released when the bag was released are no longer available. You cannot but the Kaki or Rose Clair straps separate from the Multi.



Thank you! I was way too late to the game


----------



## gagabag

DrTr said:


> Yes, tpf is meant to be a safe space for connecting, enjoying, kvetching about little imperfections and our love of handbags and slg’s and and and. We all need breaks and distractions from the very real horror that is this worldwide pandemic. It affects everyone without distinction. And it is totally uncertain for how long and in what way. Uncertainty makes us anxious.
> 
> Many  here work on the frontlines, dedicating themselves to treatment and care. Many here work in other industries or areas that are essential to functioning in the crisis. Many here work in groceries, or veterinarians, or other places from which there is little break from worry and fear about so much and lots of contact with others.
> 
> I don’t know about everyone here, but I read so much online news and I continue to work from home, that I simply must get away for awhile every day, or I’m useless to self and other. I’m lucky to shelter in place with a husband and a much loved dog, but I also need some lightness and some connection to my  “life before”. Handbags, wallets, and other such things grabbed me at 5 years old and didn’t let go. And I’m glad. Handbags represent so many things to most of us on tpf. And that’s just fine!  Enjoying them for me is a fun part of life, and continents be so even if they are mostly in the house now.
> 
> Most of us are only too aware of the world and likely know people who are sick or might be sick ourselves. We are likely volunteering or donating and doing other practical things to help. If obsessing on stitching or the new collection or anything else helps for a bit, why not?!!!  Mental health is also important right now, as isolation constantly isn’t good for humans as we are social beings. I choose this forum for one of my virtual forms of connection. I’m so glad so many of you are here and continue to share. Thank you!!! Now back to this regularly scheduled MP thread - thanks EmmJay for starting it  all those months ago. This is another photo of Dave modeling the rose version.  I never tire of seeing this bag, though Dave has started asking to not model so much
> 
> View attachment 4695422


Dave is so handsome!


----------



## DrTr

gagabag said:


> Dave is so handsome!


Thank you so much. We think so too but we are totally biased of course   He’s a sweetie too, we are very lucky


----------



## JiMinee

Is the Rose Clair more rare compared to the Kaki? I feel like I’ve seen Kaki become available more frequently than the Rose Clair...


----------



## EmmJay

Today, one of my GFs got a Rose MP. The date codes were the same for the three pieces, SD0260. Both of the vachetta leather tabs had a deep scratch and the vachetta tab on the strap had three deep scratches. It came with five dust bags. She has already requested a return and will be dropping off at UPS tomorrow. I doubt LV will defect this bag and it will be put in their inventory to be resold.


----------



## JiMinee

EmmJay said:


> Today, one of my GFs got a Rose MP. The date codes were the same for the three pieces, SD0260. Both of the vachetta leather tabs had a deep scratch and the vachetta tab on the strap had three deep scratches. It came with five dust bags. She has already requested a return and will be dropping off at UPS tomorrow. I doubt LV will defect this bag and it will be put in their inventory to be resold.



That makes me so sad, because I actually believe you that they will just continue to cycle these bags hoping that someone who isn’t as picky will accept the bag for what it is. I just reordered my THIRD bag. Hoping third time’s the charm?


----------



## stylistbydesign

hopeARMY318 said:


> That makes me so sad, because I actually believe you that they will just continue to cycle these bags hoping that someone who isn’t as picky will accept the bag for what it is. I just reordered my THIRD bag. Hoping third time’s the charm?



Fingers crossed!  I hate hearing that people are repeatedly receiving bags with scratches and marks on them.  ☹️


----------



## doongee

Does this bag even exist anymore?!
I feel like it’s NEVER available online.
But they restock so much and so often on any other monogram piece.
Even the Pochette Metis is available several times a day now.
But never have I ever seen the multi Pochette


----------



## EmmJay

doongee said:


> Does this bag even exist anymore?!
> I feel like it’s NEVER available online.
> But they restock so much and so often on any other monogram piece.
> Even the Pochette Metis is available several times a day now.
> But never have I ever seen the multi Pochette


It’s available for purchase several times per day. I suggest you follow the stalking thread closely and ensure you’re signed into your LV acct or select PayPal to expedite the checkout process. These items go fast. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-1635


----------



## doongee

EmmJay said:


> It’s available for purchase several times per day. I suggest you follow the stalking thread closely and ensure you’re signed into your LV acct or select PayPal to expedite the checkout process. These items go fast. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-1635


Really? 

I have never ever seen it atb..
And trust me... I’m stalking! Some days hardcore!!! 

I’m looking at the German/European stock though.
Are you in the US? Maybe that makes a difference. 

But I hope you’re right and it will eventually pop up!


----------



## EmmJay

doongee said:


> Really?
> 
> I have never ever seen it atb..
> And trust me... I’m stalking! Some days hardcore!!!
> 
> I’m looking at the German/European stock though.
> Are you in the US? Maybe that makes a difference.
> 
> But I hope you’re right and it will eventually pop up!


Oh, yeah that makes a difference. There’s a different stalking thread for Europe. You will have to search for it. Also, try installing a browser refresh app so you don’t have to keep refreshing. You have to pay attention because when the place in cart pops up, the item goes fast.


----------



## LittleStar88

doongee said:


> Really?
> 
> I have never ever seen it atb..
> And trust me... I’m stalking! Some days hardcore!!!
> 
> I’m looking at the German/European stock though.
> Are you in the US? Maybe that makes a difference.
> 
> But I hope you’re right and it will eventually pop up!



After nearly three months of stalking I was able to get one. It felt like one would pop up and someone would get it right away. Then a it was available for a while the other day and I was able to score - so was my friend who had been searching, too! Don't give up! Miracles do happen!!


----------



## Nivahra

doongee said:


> Really?
> 
> I have never ever seen it atb..
> And trust me... I’m stalking! Some days hardcore!!!
> 
> I’m looking at the German/European stock though.
> Are you in the US? Maybe that makes a difference.
> 
> But I hope you’re right and it will eventually pop up!



It was online on the German site, too. A friend of mine scored one a few days ago. Bleib dran!


----------



## mondaystran

Does anyone know the previous price of the bag before the price increase in March in CAD? Can someone confirm whether it was $2100 CAD or $2130 CAD? Thanks so much!


----------



## doongee

Sorry confused my notifications


----------



## ChanelCanuck

mondaystran said:


> Does anyone know the previous price of the bag before the price increase in March in CAD? Can someone confirm whether it was $2100 CAD or $2130 CAD? Thanks so much!



I'm 80% sure it was $2,100.


----------



## Nilouxo

mondaystran said:


> Does anyone know the previous price of the bag before the price increase in March in CAD? Can someone confirm whether it was $2100 CAD or $2130 CAD? Thanks so much!


I purchased mine on Feb 5 and it was $2130 plus tax!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Nilouxo said:


> I purchased mine on Feb 5 and it was $2130 plus tax!



Oops, I stand corrected!

Either way, that's quite a big jump, from $2,130 to $2,300.  You lucked out getting one earlier!


----------



## LittleStar88

Mine arrived today. I ordered the Kaki and Rose Clair.

Rose Clair. Each item comes in its own dust bag and inside one dust bag. Appears to be a return: dust bags are crumpled, booklet floating outside on its own. Coin pouch looks crumpled. But I love it, nothing to complain about but worth noting. 

Kaki. All items come in one dust bag, nicely nestled together. So strange the difference in dust bags!

I am leaning towards keeping Kaki. I like that the LV name is more subdued. But I also love the pink! Will be making a decision by Friday. But here’s a theft-proof photo of Kaki ...


----------



## mondaystran

ChanelCanuck said:


> Oops, I stand corrected!
> 
> Either way, that's quite a big jump, from $2,130 to $2,300.  You lucked out getting one earlier!


Thanks so much for you reference!! 

Btw, can anyone help me locate the date stamp for the bigger pochette accessoire? I can’t seem to find it


----------



## mondaystran

Nilouxo said:


> I purchased mine on Feb 5 and it was $2130 plus tax!


Thanks for your confirmation!!


----------



## fuzzysparkles

I got my Kaki yesterday!  I let it sit for 24 hours to make sure it was "clean".  

First, it's beautiful...I love the whole look.  Even better in person.  

Now, down to the details:

It came with four dustbags.  One for each bag, and then all three in the large pouch.  Coin purse stuffed with two foam squares.  Chain packed in the dust bag, loose, with the middle purse.  Strap packed inside the large purse, folded, including the booklet.

Date stamp on all three:  SD1200. 

No noticeable scratches or marks on the three bags.  

But when I looked at the strap, that's where I saw some of the inconsistent stitching on the backside of the vachetta pieces.  Just like HopeARMY318.  It didn't bug me as much though because it's on the backside and not easily visible.

This is what bugged me.  It looks like the clasps indented the leather due to the way they were packed inside the large purse.





That's on the outside facing side so more noticeable.  One more obvious than the other.

I'm torn on returning or keeping...I don't expect perfection, but I wonder if I'll see this again.  And from the sound of it, LV could be "recycling" returns so I'm worried I'll end up with an MP with the other issues reported here.    I'm not as worried about being able to get another one...I've seen it available several times, including the Rose Clair this week.


----------



## Madrye28

fuzzysparkles said:


> I got my Kaki yesterday!  I let it sit for 24 hours to make sure it was "clean".
> 
> First, it's beautiful...I love the whole look.  Even better in person.
> 
> Now, down to the details:
> 
> It came with four dustbags.  One for each bag, and then all three in the large pouch.  Coin purse stuffed with two foam squares.  Chain packed in the dust bag, loose, with the middle purse.  Strap packed inside the large purse, folded, including the booklet.
> 
> Date stamp on all three:  SD1200.
> 
> No noticeable scratches or marks on the three bags.
> 
> But when I looked at the strap, that's where I saw some of the inconsistent stitching on the backside of the vachetta pieces.  Just like HopeARMY318.  It didn't bug me as much though because it's on the backside and not easily visible.
> 
> This is what bugged me.  It looks like the clasps indented the leather due to the way they were packed inside the large purse.
> 
> View attachment 4697963
> View attachment 4697964
> 
> 
> That's on the outside facing side so more noticeable.  One more obvious than the other.
> 
> I'm torn on returning or keeping...I don't expect perfection, but I wonder if I'll see this again.  And from the sound of it, LV could be "recycling" returns so I'm worried I'll end up with an MP with the other issues reported here.    I'm not as worried about being able to get another one...I've seen it available several times, including the Rose Clair this week.



A piece made in the 10th week of this year is considered a “recycled return”. Aren’t we currently in week 11 or 12?  How many times could the piece possibly be returned in a 2 week period of production? So sorry your piece wasn’t made this week, but the indents will decrease so long as you don’t lean the hardware in the leather.  Otherwise, exchange if you want.


----------



## fuzzysparkles

Madrye28 said:


> A piece made in the 10th week of this year is considered a “recycled return”. Aren’t we currently in week 11 or 12?  How many times could the piece possibly be returned in a 2 week period of production? So sorry your piece wasn’t made this week, but the indents will decrease so long as you don’t lean the hardware in the leather.  Otherwise, exchange if you want.


 It must really bug you that people are on this forum, shopping and discussing about imperfections, as if nothing is happening around us in this world.  

Maybe you should just step away from the forum and direct your energy towards something more positive, instead of being snarky, not just here, but on other threads.  

Everyone deals with stress and fear in their own way...being judgmental is not helpful.  Or having your own "opinion" as you call it.  SMH.


----------



## mondaystran

fuzzysparkles said:


> I got my Kaki yesterday!  I let it sit for 24 hours to make sure it was "clean".
> 
> First, it's beautiful...I love the whole look.  Even better in person.
> 
> Now, down to the details:
> 
> It came with four dustbags.  One for each bag, and then all three in the large pouch.  Coin purse stuffed with two foam squares.  Chain packed in the dust bag, loose, with the middle purse.  Strap packed inside the large purse, folded, including the booklet.
> 
> Date stamp on all three:  SD1200.
> 
> No noticeable scratches or marks on the three bags.
> 
> But when I looked at the strap, that's where I saw some of the inconsistent stitching on the backside of the vachetta pieces.  Just like HopeARMY318.  It didn't bug me as much though because it's on the backside and not easily visible.
> 
> This is what bugged me.  It looks like the clasps indented the leather due to the way they were packed inside the large purse.
> 
> View attachment 4697963
> View attachment 4697964
> 
> 
> That's on the outside facing side so more noticeable.  One more obvious than the other.
> 
> I'm torn on returning or keeping...I don't expect perfection, but I wonder if I'll see this again.  And from the sound of it, LV could be "recycling" returns so I'm worried I'll end up with an MP with the other issues reported here.    I'm not as worried about being able to get another one...I've seen it available several times, including the Rose Clair this week.



Hey! Happy to hear you got a hold of the coveted bag. I read that all three have the same date code- amazing. Can you tell me where you found the date code for the bigger pochette? I can’t seem to find mine. Thanks so much!


----------



## Madrye28

fuzzysparkles said:


> It must really bug you that people are on this forum, shopping and discussing about imperfections, as if nothing is happening around us in this world.
> 
> Maybe you should just step away from the forum and direct your energy towards something more positive, instead of being snarky, not just here, but on other threads.
> 
> Everyone deals with stress and fear in their own way...being judgmental is not helpful.  Or having your own "opinion" as you call it.  SMH.


I haven’t mentioned anything about “what’s going on in the world”, not sure why you feel the need to rehash it from days ago.  At the end of the day, if you are not happy with your piece. Return it.  Exchange it.  Why do you need the opinion of other people to make your personal decision? I never understand these “should I return” or “ Is my 3 day out of the factory piece a return”. Ugh.  Just move on if you don’t like my opinion....


----------



## JiMinee

fuzzysparkles said:


> I got my Kaki yesterday!  I let it sit for 24 hours to make sure it was "clean".
> 
> First, it's beautiful...I love the whole look.  Even better in person.
> 
> Now, down to the details:
> 
> It came with four dustbags.  One for each bag, and then all three in the large pouch.  Coin purse stuffed with two foam squares.  Chain packed in the dust bag, loose, with the middle purse.  Strap packed inside the large purse, folded, including the booklet.
> 
> Date stamp on all three:  SD1200.
> 
> No noticeable scratches or marks on the three bags.
> 
> But when I looked at the strap, that's where I saw some of the inconsistent stitching on the backside of the vachetta pieces.  Just like HopeARMY318.  It didn't bug me as much though because it's on the backside and not easily visible.
> 
> This is what bugged me.  It looks like the clasps indented the leather due to the way they were packed inside the large purse.
> 
> View attachment 4697963
> View attachment 4697964
> 
> 
> That's on the outside facing side so more noticeable.  One more obvious than the other.
> 
> I'm torn on returning or keeping...I don't expect perfection, but I wonder if I'll see this again.  And from the sound of it, LV could be "recycling" returns so I'm worried I'll end up with an MP with the other issues reported here.    I'm not as worried about being able to get another one...I've seen it available several times, including the Rose Clair this week.


Maybe you can order another and then keep that one til the new one arrives then pick the better of the two? I’d hate for you to lose out on a good set just for a strap!  

I’ve already returned 2 bags. Ordered another Monday night, but it is still processing (ugh!). Sooo if I were in your shoes, I would just keep the bag. But that’s just me, because I’m already going on my third! Haha. 

Let us know what you decide! And just ignore Judgmental Madrye28!


----------



## fuzzysparkles

mondaystran said:


> Hey! Happy to hear you got a hold of the coveted bag. I read that all three have the same date code- amazing. Can you tell me where you found the date code for the bigger pochette? I can’t seem to find mine. Thanks so much!



There's a small leather tag, in the inner pocket of the pochette, off to the side.  Let me know if you don't see it and I can take a pic.


----------



## fuzzysparkles

hopeARMY318 said:


> Maybe you can order another and then keep that one til the new one arrives then pick the better of the two? I’d hate for you to lose out on a good set just for a strap!
> 
> I’ve already returned 2 bags. Ordered another Monday night, but it is still processing (ugh!). Sooo if I were in your shoes, I would just keep the bag. But that’s just me, because I’m already going on my third! Haha.
> 
> Let us know what you decide! And just ignore Judgmental Madrye28!



Yeah, I guess I could do that.  Thanks for the suggestion!  

I hope "third time's the charm" for you.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

fuzzysparkles said:


> It must really bug you that people are on this forum, shopping and discussing about imperfections, as if nothing is happening around us in this world.
> 
> Maybe you should just step away from the forum and direct your energy towards something more positive, instead of being snarky, not just here, but on other threads.
> 
> Everyone deals with stress and fear in their own way...being judgmental is not helpful.  Or having your own "opinion" as you call it.  SMH.


I think you made more of her post than what was stated and she had a point about the dates. I don’t know what you are wanting to hear, she stated the indents may decrease with wear. It’s your money, your bag, your decision. Only you know what you can live with.


----------



## EmmJay

fuzzysparkles said:


> I got my Kaki yesterday!  I let it sit for 24 hours to make sure it was "clean".
> 
> First, it's beautiful...I love the whole look.  Even better in person.
> 
> Now, down to the details:
> 
> It came with four dustbags.  One for each bag, and then all three in the large pouch.  Coin purse stuffed with two foam squares.  Chain packed in the dust bag, loose, with the middle purse.  Strap packed inside the large purse, folded, including the booklet.
> 
> Date stamp on all three:  SD1200.
> 
> No noticeable scratches or marks on the three bags.
> 
> But when I looked at the strap, that's where I saw some of the inconsistent stitching on the backside of the vachetta pieces.  Just like HopeARMY318.  It didn't bug me as much though because it's on the backside and not easily visible.
> 
> This is what bugged me.  It looks like the clasps indented the leather due to the way they were packed inside the large purse.
> 
> View attachment 4697963
> View attachment 4697964
> 
> 
> That's on the outside facing side so more noticeable.  One more obvious than the other.
> 
> I'm torn on returning or keeping...I don't expect perfection, but I wonder if I'll see this again.  And from the sound of it, LV could be "recycling" returns so I'm worried I'll end up with an MP with the other issues reported here.    I'm not as worried about being able to get another one...I've seen it available several times, including the Rose Clair this week.


The indentations on the leather strap are common from the hardware. It is hard to avoid it from happening due to the packing/shipping process. One of my GFs got one last week and hers was like that too. She returned hers because there were other defects. 
I just checked mine and two of mine are like that on one end. It doesn’t bother me.


----------



## fuzzysparkles

EmmJay said:


> The indentations on the leather strap are common from the hardware. It is hard to avoid it from happening due to the packing/shipping process. One of my GFs got one last week and hers was like that too. She returned hers because there were other defects.
> I just checked mine and two of mine are like that on one end. It doesn’t bother me.


Ok, thanks for checking and the pics!  I think I’ll just keep it.


----------



## DrTr

fuzzysparkles said:


> Ok, thanks for checking and the pics!  I think I’ll just keep it.


And with use, leather does get small dents and imperfections over time - it’s part of the well-loved process!  Hope you enjoy her, I love mine and use it in so many different ways with different straps. I like the pink strap, but it slides off my shoulder unless I wear it cross body. So I often use my PM strap or a chain if I use one of the smaller bags alone. Just glad so many MPs showed up yesterday. it was raining LV!!


----------



## doongee

LittleStar88 said:


> Mine arrived today. I ordered the Kaki and Rose Clair.
> 
> Rose Clair. Each item comes in its own dust bag and inside one dust bag. Appears to be a return: dust bags are crumpled, booklet floating outside on its own. Coin pouch looks crumpled. But I love it, nothing to complain about but worth noting.
> 
> Kaki. All items come in one dust bag, nicely nestled together. So strange the difference in dust bags!
> 
> I am leaning towards keeping Kaki. I like that the LV name is more subdued. But I also love the pink! Will be making a decision by Friday. But here’s a theft-proof photo of Kaki ...
> 
> View attachment 4697415


How did you get your hands on both?!?!


----------



## fuzzysparkles

DrTr said:


> And with use, leather does get small dents and imperfections over time - it’s part of the well-loved process!  Hope you enjoy her, I love mine and use it in so many different ways with different straps. I like the pink strap, but it slides off my shoulder unless I wear it cross body. So I often use my PM strap or a chain if I use one of the smaller bags alone. Just glad so many MPs showed up yesterday. it was raining LV!!


True...I don't baby my purses () so I know I'll get some mark on them soon enough.  I love the cross body look and that is actually what drew me to the MP in the first place.   And I usually don't buy the same item with different color ways but I may end up with the Rose Clair too, it's so pretty.  

I've also looked at other brands that make wide shoulder straps so that I can interchange them.  Anya Hindmarch is having a sale on some cute straps but they're not adjustable which I prefer.


----------



## LittleStar88

doongee said:


> How did you get your hands on both?!?!



So crazy that I was able to order one of each!

Somehow both were suddenly available. Ordered Kaki. My CC out of default declined and said they did not approve the funds and to resubmit. It was late so couldn't call customer service.

Went back and ordered the pink since in that short time the Kaki was no longer available. 

In the meantime, credit card DID send payment for the first one after all (grrrrr) but both bags got shipped (yay). Sending the pink one back since the kaki goes better with most of what I wear. I tell you though, I would like a pink strap eventually to mix it up with this set.


----------



## doongee

LittleStar88 said:


> So crazy that I was able to order one of each!
> 
> Somehow both were suddenly available. Ordered Kaki. My CC out of default declined and said they did not approve the funds and to resubmit. It was late so couldn't call customer service.
> 
> Went back and ordered the pink since in that short time the Kaki was no longer available.
> 
> In the meantime, credit card DID send payment for the first one after all (grrrrr) but both bags got shipped (yay). Sending the pink one back since the kaki goes better with most of what I wear. I tell you though, I would like a pink strap eventually to mix it up with this set.


Are you in the USA?
I feel like it doesn’t come up on the European sites anymore.
But somehow on the US. Are your bags made in France tho?

Sorry for bothering you with so many questions.


----------



## LittleStar88

doongee said:


> Are you in the USA?
> I feel like it doesn’t come up on the European sites anymore.
> But somehow on the US. Are your bags made in France tho?
> 
> Sorry for bothering you with so many questions.


You are no bother at all! 

I am in the US. I stalked this bag like crazy for a solid month and then just grew super tired of stalking. So I stopped and bought something else a few weeks ago. Then someone posted on this forum somewhere that it was available. Was around that time so I checked and there they were in all of their Add To Bag glory!

A SA told me that they expect this style to be permanent and more will come. I know people keep thinking different things about this bag and availability, but don't give up!


----------



## JiMinee

So they just shipped out my third MPA (returned the first 2), and I saw that it’s shipping out of Piscataway, NJ. 

This makes me a little nervous as both of my returns were shipped to Piscataway, NJ. I’m scared I’m going to get yet another poor quality bag (one that’s been returned). My first 2 bags shipped out of Ontario, CA. 

Have any of y’all’s orders shipped out of Piscataway?


----------



## LittleStar88

hopeARMY318 said:


> So they just shipped out my third MPA (returned the first 2), and I saw that it’s shipping out of Piscataway, NJ.
> 
> This makes me a little nervous as both of my returns were shipped to Piscataway, NJ. I’m scared I’m going to get yet another poor quality bag (one that’s been returned). My first 2 bags shipped out of Ontario, CA.
> 
> Have any of y’all’s orders shipped out of Piscataway?



both of mine came out of secaucus, NJ. They both had January 2020 date codes so probably both returns. I was satisfied with the one I kept. i didn’t see anything wrong with the keeper so if it was a return, not sure if it was due to a construction issue or someone just didn’t like it.

hopefully yours will be ok!


----------



## JiMinee

LittleStar88 said:


> both of mine came out of secaucus, NJ. They both had January 2020 date codes so probably both returns. I was satisfied with the one I kept. i didn’t see anything wrong with the keeper so if it was a return, not sure if it was due to a construction issue or someone just didn’t like it.
> 
> hopefully yours will be ok!



I hope so too! Lol. I don’t really care when it was made, as long as the quality isn’t compromised.


----------



## LittleStar88

hopeARMY318 said:


> I hope so too! Lol. I don’t really care when it was made, as long as the quality isn’t compromised.



I saw really no glaring issues with either of the two I received. But... I’ve wanted this bag for on long to send it back and it looks and functions beautifully. Whatever the reason I am glad someone returned it so that I could have it

What color did you get?


----------



## Madrye28

hopeARMY318 said:


> So they just shipped out my third MPA (returned the first 2), and I saw that it’s shipping out of Piscataway, NJ.
> 
> This makes me a little nervous as both of my returns were shipped to Piscataway, NJ. I’m scared I’m going to get yet another poor quality bag (one that’s been returned). My first 2 bags shipped out of Ontario, CA.
> 
> Have any of y’all’s orders shipped out of Piscataway?


Interesting...I thought all online orders came out of New Jersey.  All of my online orders came from NJ and no issues. Luck of the draw I guess.  Considering this is your 3rd attempt, let’s cross our fingers that the 3rd time is a charm, otherwise you may be banned from ordering more product from LV.  Sometimes perfection is not attainable to some with the most discerning tastes.


----------



## LittleStar88

Madrye28 said:


> Interesting...I thought all online orders came out of New Jersey.  All of my online orders came from NJ and no issues. Luck of the draw I guess.  Considering this is your 3rd attempt, let’s cross our fingers that the 3rd time is a charm, otherwise you may be banned from ordering more product from LV.  Sometimes perfection is not attainable to some with the most discerning tastes.



Banned? How many returns versus purchases does it take to get banned from buying?


----------



## Madrye28

LittleStar88 said:


> Banned? How many returns versus purchases does it take to get banned from buying?


Refer to the LV Shopping thread, there is a post where this occurred recently...


----------



## Melfontana

hopeARMY318 said:


> So they just shipped out my third MPA (returned the first 2), and I saw that it’s shipping out of Piscataway,
> 
> This makes me a little nervous as both of my returns were shipped to Piscataway, NJ. I’m scared I’m going to get yet another poor quality bag (one that’s been returned). My first 2 bags shipped out of Ontario, CA.
> 
> Have any of y’all’s orders shipped out of Piscataway?


It’s odd but when I ship to store No
When I ship to house Yes


----------



## EmmJay

@LittleStar88 Please do not worry about being banned. Because the stores are closed, LV is making exceptions to their purchase limits policy. You keep ordering and returning until you get a bag that meets your standards of perfection. You should never settle for anything, especially when it comes to luxury non-essentials like LV.


----------



## EmmJay

hopeARMY318 said:


> So they just shipped out my third MPA (returned the first 2), and I saw that it’s shipping out of Piscataway, NJ.
> 
> This makes me a little nervous as both of my returns were shipped to Piscataway, NJ. I’m scared I’m going to get yet another poor quality bag (one that’s been returned). My first 2 bags shipped out of Ontario, CA.
> 
> Have any of y’all’s orders shipped out of Piscataway?


Generally, returns are shipped to Piscataway. Generally, online orders are fulfilled from Ontario, CA and Secaucus, NJ. However, because stores are closed and to fulfill orders expeditiously, items may be shipping from Piscataway, NJ. I hope the bag you receive is flawless and meets your expectations. Good luck!


----------



## JiMinee

LittleStar88 said:


> What color did you get?



I originally got Kaki (first 2), but after I ordered the second 1, i started liking rose Clair. Haha. So I got Rose Clair this time around 



Madrye28 said:


> Interesting...I thought all online orders came out of New Jersey.  All of my online orders came from NJ and no issues. Luck of the draw I guess.  Considering this is your 3rd attempt, let’s cross our fingers that the 3rd time is a charm, otherwise you may be banned from ordering more product from LV.  Sometimes perfection is not attainable to some with the most discerning tastes.



I hope so, too. I just want to get what I’m paying for. Especially after they raised the prices again... 



EmmJay said:


> Generally, returns are shipped to Piscataway. Generally, online orders are fulfilled from Ontario, CA and Secaucus, NJ. However, because stores are closed and to fulfill orders expeditiously, items may be shipping from Piscataway, NJ. I hope the bag you receive is flawless and meets your expectations. Good luck!



You always have great info, EmmJay! Hehe. Thank you!


----------



## LittleStar88

EmmJay said:


> @LittleStar88 Please do not worry about being banned. Because the stores are closed, LV is making exceptions to their purchase limits policy. You keep ordering and returning until you get a bag that meets your standards of perfection. You should never settle for anything, especially when it comes to luxury non-essentials like LV.



Thank you for the reassurance! I have so far kept way more than have returned but also don’t like to compromise at this price point. If it doesn’t spark joy, it goes back.


----------



## LittleStar88

hopeARMY318 said:


> I originally got Kaki (first 2), but after I ordered the second 1, i started liking rose Clair. Haha. So I got Rose Clair this time around
> 
> 
> 
> !



I still have the Rose Clair, haven’t sent it back yet (Coronavirus situation dilemma, don’t wanna be out). I absolutely love it and saw they’re selling just the straps on Fashionphile.  It is definitely tempting and I can see myself eventually buying another strap for this set just to add more variety.


----------



## JiMinee

LittleStar88 said:


> I still have the Rose Clair, haven’t sent it back yet (Coronavirus situation dilemma, don’t wanna be out). I absolutely love it and saw they’re selling just the straps on Fashionphile.  It is definitely tempting and I can see myself eventually buying another strap for this set just to add more variety.


i’ve seen A LOT of these bags on a fb resale group I’m in. Some of them even sell them separately. I wish we could still buy straps, so I understand your dilemma.  

I really hope they start selling them again in the future!


----------



## mondaystran

fuzzysparkles said:


> There's a small leather tag, in the inner pocket of the pochette, off to the side.  Let me know if you don't see it and I can take a pic.


oh my... can you please take a picture?  

i think mine's missing that tag.......... do you think that means mine is faulty?


----------



## EmmJay

mondaystran said:


> oh my... can you please take a picture?
> 
> i think mine's missing that tag.......... do you think that means mine is faulty?


In the larger pochette, there’s a pocket. Look inside that pocket on the corner seams, there should be a vachetta leather tab with a date code.


----------



## mondaystran

EmmJay said:


> In the larger pochette, there’s a pocket. Look inside that pocket on the corner seams, there should be a vachetta leather tab with a date code.


Yup, I checked and it is definitely missing. In your opinion, is this a faulty item? 

Is anyone else missing a date code? 

I should return.....?  sad.


----------



## Madrye28

mondaystran said:


> Yup, I checked and it is definitely missing. In your opinion, is this a faulty item?
> 
> Is anyone else missing a date code?
> 
> I should return.....?  sad.


Date codes are for internal purposes only to use for recalls, quality issues, etc.  If the item is otherwise perfect, there is no need to return.  Date codes don’t specifically guarantee authenticity.  LV uses several tools to deem their products are authentic.  Up to you if you are not comfortable.


----------



## BooYah

hopeARMY318 said:


> I originally got Kaki (first 2), but after I ordered the second 1, i started liking rose Clair. Haha. So I got Rose Clair this time around
> 
> I hope so, too. I just want to get what I’m paying for. Especially after they raised the prices again...
> 
> You always have great info, EmmJay! Hehe. Thank you!



hi, I just wanted to add on to EmmJay’s wonderful (as always) information 

I’m not sure why, but all of my online orders since October 2019 (about 20+ bags & SLGs) have always shipped from Piscataway NJ warehouse. I am not too far away (less than 5 miles) so I don’t know if proximity is a relevant factor - all of my orders have shipped from Piscataway warehouse location.
Also, I’ve had no quality issues with the products sent and have been satisfied with what I’ve received so far.

Good luck and please keep us posted 

(How many times have I wanted so badly to drive there personally, knock on the door, hand them my online invoice and say, “Save the gas and just give me my LV please? If it’s not ready, no problem - can I just go to the stock room and look for it myself?!”
But that’s crossing LV psycho stalker line, right?  
I mean, I wouldn’t mind dropping by to pick up orders for everyone else here and ship them out to you guys to kill wait time  )


----------



## EmmJay

BooYah said:


> hi, I just wanted to add on to EmmJay’s wonderful (as always) information
> 
> I’m not sure why, but all of my online orders since October 2019 (about 20+ bags & SLGs) have always shipped from Piscataway NJ warehouse. I am not too far away (less than 5 miles) so I don’t know if proximity is a relevant factor - all of my orders have shipped from Piscataway warehouse location.
> Also, I’ve had no quality issues with the products sent and have been satisfied with what I’ve received so far.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posted
> 
> (How many times have I wanted so badly to drive there personally, knock on the door, hand them my online invoice and say, “Save the gas and just give me my LV please? If it’s not ready, no problem - can I just go to the stock room and look for it myself?!”
> But that’s passing LV psycho stalker line, right?
> I mean, I wouldn’t mind dropping by to pick up orders for everyone else here and ship them out to you guys to kill wait time  )


Thanks for this @BooYah P


----------



## EmmJay

mondaystran said:


> Yup, I checked and it is definitely missing. In your opinion, is this a faulty item?
> 
> Is anyone else missing a date code?
> 
> I should return.....?  sad.


Please post a pic of the inside pocket of your larger Pochette.


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> Thanks for this @BooYah P


----------



## JiMinee

BooYah said:


> hi, I just wanted to add on to EmmJay’s wonderful (as always) information
> 
> I’m not sure why, but all of my online orders since October 2019 (about 20+ bags & SLGs) have always shipped from Piscataway NJ warehouse. I am not too far away (less than 5 miles) so I don’t know if proximity is a relevant factor - all of my orders have shipped from Piscataway warehouse location.
> Also, I’ve had no quality issues with the products sent and have been satisfied with what I’ve received so far.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posted
> 
> (How many times have I wanted so badly to drive there personally, knock on the door, hand them my online invoice and say, “Save the gas and just give me my LV please? If it’s not ready, no problem - can I just go to the stock room and look for it myself?!”
> But that’s crossing LV psycho stalker line, right?
> I mean, I wouldn’t mind dropping by to pick up orders for everyone else here and ship them out to you guys to kill wait time  )


That’s some VERY helpful information!!! Thank you, @BooYah! 
I’m feeling veryyy hopeful now! Haha


----------



## JiMinee

BooYah said:


> (How many times have I wanted so badly to drive there personally, knock on the door, hand them my online invoice and say, “Save the gas and just give me my LV please? If it’s not ready, no problem - can I just go to the stock room and look for it myself?!”
> But that’s crossing LV psycho stalker line, right?
> I mean, I wouldn’t mind dropping by to pick up orders for everyone else here and ship them out to you guys to kill wait time  )



hahaha and by the way, you are TPF’s #1, best, and most loved LV stalker! Hahaha we wouldn’t be able to get what we want/need without you! I still wonder how you do it. Do you have like 5 screens set up and auto refresh on all of them?


----------



## BooYah

hopeARMY318 said:


> That’s some VERY helpful information!!! Thank you, @BooYah!
> I’m feeling veryyy hopeful now! Haha



I’m crossing fingers that everything works out for you and next one is in perfect (for you, as mine were all “perfect for me”) condition


----------



## BooYah

hopeARMY318 said:


> hahaha and by the way, you are TPF’s #1, best, and most loved LV stalker! Hahaha we wouldn’t be able to get what we want/need without you! I still wonder how you do it. Do you have like 5 screens set up and auto refresh on all of them?



BAHAHAHA 
The only reason why I am a great stalker is because I learned it from you guys on TPF.
You are all the original and experienced stalkers, and all of that greatness has just rubbed off on me. So thank you all for your wonderful tutelage in the stalking process, it’s so appreciated-thank you  

Other than that, I guess I don’t have enough crap to do sometimes 
(But I WISH I had 5 screens set up simultaneously for LV only-stalking purposes  that would be awesome....
Too bad 3 of the screens here at home are occupied for school remote-learning work )


----------



## JiMinee

My 3rd MPA finally arrived!!!

It came already set up in one dust bag (separate dust bags were inside the large pochette).  My first 2 came in separate dust bags. Date code the same for all 3 items: SD1210.

This was the best set out of the bunch that I’ve received, I think. Everything looks great!!!!  I got Rose Clair this time, and I’m even more drawn to it than I was with Kaki (though I do hope to acquire Kaki someday). I can’t wait to use her!!!! She’s soooo beautiful! 

Third time’s the charm!!!


----------



## fuzzysparkles

hopeARMY318 said:


> My 3rd MPA finally arrived!!!
> 
> It came already set up in one dust bag (separate dust bags were inside the large pochette).  My first 2 came in separate dust bags. Date code the same for all 3 items: SD1210.
> 
> This was the best set out of the bunch that I’ve received, I think. Everything looks great!!!!  I got Rose Clair this time, and I’m even more drawn to it than I was with Kaki (though I do hope to acquire Kaki someday). I can’t wait to use her!!!! She’s soooo beautiful!
> 
> Third time’s the charm!!!


That's awesome!  Glad you got what you wanted.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Bijans

LittleStar88 said:


> Banned? How many returns versus purchases does it take to get banned from buying?


Yes you can get banned from to many online returns .. that’s why I’m careful before I order .


----------



## electricolor

I finally got my hands on the multipochette. Mine is made in the USA, 10th week of 2020 for the larger and smaller pieces, and 8th week for the coin purse. My stitching is similar to other recent posts, but it’s not a deal breaker for me, and it’s not really noticeable without consciously searching for flaws. 

Also the strap is heftier than I thought it would be LOL.


----------



## EmmJay

@hopeARMY318 @electricolor So happy that you received your MPs and I hope you enjoy using them. There are so many ways to style this bag and I’m sure they will look great on you.


----------



## electricolor

EmmJay said:


> @hopeARMY318 @electricolor So happy that you received your MPs and I hope you enjoy using them. There are so many ways to style this bag and I’m sure they will look great on you.


Thank you!! I’m so excited to style it in different ways. And it’s really the versatility that made me want it!


----------



## BooYah

hopeARMY318 said:


> My 3rd MPA finally arrived!!!
> 
> It came already set up in one dust bag (separate dust bags were inside the large pochette).  My first 2 came in separate dust bags. Date code the same for all 3 items: SD1210.
> 
> This was the best set out of the bunch that I’ve received, I think. Everything looks great!!!!  I got Rose Clair this time, and I’m even more drawn to it than I was with Kaki (though I do hope to acquire Kaki someday). I can’t wait to use her!!!! She’s soooo beautiful!
> 
> Third time’s the charm!!!



so so happy for you!!!! 
Wonderful that everything worked out


----------



## JiMinee

EmmJay said:


> @hopeARMY318 @electricolor So happy that you received your MPs and I hope you enjoy using them. There are so many ways to style this bag and I’m sure they will look great on you.


Thanks @EmmJay! Hopefully I’ll be able to style it as well as you do! 



BooYah said:


> so so happy for you!!!!
> Wonderful that everything worked out


Thanks @BooYah! I’m so bored now that I have nothing to stalk! Lol


----------



## fuzzysparkles

So great to see so many people able to get the MP in the Kaki and Rose Clair!!  

I love this style so much that I'm thinking of getting the Denim version too.  But haven't seen it pop up, and no mention in the Stalking thread.  Is it no longer available in the US?


----------



## JiMinee

Does anyone know how I can authenticate an MPA strap? I’m looking to buy a Kaki strap from a reseller on a fb group I am in... can the strap be authenticated?


----------



## JiMinee

hopeARMY318 said:


> Does anyone know how I can authenticate an MPA strap? I’m looking to buy a Kaki strap from a reseller on a fb group I am in... can the strap be authenticated?



I know you guys don’t/can’t authenticate. But could anyone who may have received the bag close to release date post pics of their strap? The mainly the part with the vachetta leather (clasps). Please please? 

I was comparing this strap to mine and the double stitching doesn’t match. I’m wondering, has LV been known to change up their stitching patterns?

here’s a photo:


----------



## JWWIFE

Hi Everyone, here’s the MPA in the Rose Color: 
All items Made in France 2020, all items have the same date code. It came with 4 dust bags.


----------



## JiMinee

JWWIFE said:


> Hi Everyone, here’s the MPA in the Rose Color:
> All items Made in France 2020, all items have the same date code. It came with 4 dust bags.
> View attachment 4706974
> View attachment 4706975
> View attachment 4706976
> View attachment 4706977
> View attachment 4706978
> View attachment 4706979
> View attachment 4706980
> View attachment 4706981
> View attachment 4706982
> View attachment 4706983
> View attachment 4706984



that’s amazing you got a MIF multi PA!!!! ​


----------



## JWWIFE

hopeARMY318 said:


> that’s amazing you got a MIF multi PA!!!! ​



Thanks! It is and everything looks good! I thought they were only made in the USA..


----------



## jellenp32

She’s gorgeous! Such a bright spot during this time


----------



## JWWIFE

jellenp32 said:


> She’s gorgeous! Such a bright spot during this time



Yesss, thank you


----------



## Kimber211

JWWIFE said:


> Hi Everyone, here’s the MPA in the Rose Color:
> All items Made in France 2020, all items have the same date code. It came with 4 dust bags.
> View attachment 4706974
> View attachment 4706975
> View attachment 4706976
> View attachment 4706977
> View attachment 4706978
> View attachment 4706979
> View attachment 4706980
> View attachment 4706981
> View attachment 4706982
> View attachment 4706983
> View attachment 4706984


So beautiful! I lust after this bag, but we just dropped a small fortune on the Escale collection so I’ll have to wait. Maybe not all the way on Ban Island, but floating somewhere off shore to it lol.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I’ve been holding out on getting this bag because I literally have all 3 pieces of the bag that I purchased over time; just missing the strap.

Saw on private.treats Instagram post that LV will be selling the straps with the attached coin purse soon so I might opt to get that and put my bag together! 

Only thing is does anyone know how to attach the mini pochette without making it look crooked and off-centred?


----------



## JWWIFE

Swe3tGirl said:


> I’ve been holding out on getting this bag because I literally have all 3 pieces of the bag that I purchased over time; just missing the strap.
> 
> Saw on private.treats Instagram post that LV will be selling the straps with the attached coin purse soon so I might opt to get that and put my bag together!
> 
> Only thing is does anyone know how to attach the mini pochette without making it look crooked and off-centred?



I totally understand.. I have them already too but they are different... I kept justifying lol but I am still undecided if i am going to keep it but if i return it, I might regret it lol.. 

i think it’s a lady on youtube name “Chanel LV” and she was showing how to attached the mini pochette but it wasn’t crooked but it just wasn’t in the middle...


----------



## JWWIFE

Kimber211 said:


> So beautiful! I lust after this bag, but we just dropped a small fortune on the Escale collection so I’ll have to wait. Maybe not all the way on Ban Island, but floating somewhere off shore to it lol.



Thank you! I totally understand! I am definitely floating lol


----------



## EmmJay

Swe3tGirl said:


> I’ve been holding out on getting this bag because I literally have all 3 pieces of the bag that I purchased over time; just missing the strap.
> 
> Saw on private.treats Instagram post that LV will be selling the straps with the attached coin purse soon so I might opt to get that and put my bag together!
> 
> Only thing is does anyone know how to attach the mini pochette without making it look crooked and off-centred?



By design, the regular models of the pochettes are not symmetrical like the pochettes on the Multi Pochette. Many have tried to replicate the Multi Pochette look. IMO, many have failed. I have yet to see a successful replication of the Multi Pochette using the regular models of the pochettes.


----------



## JWWIFE

EmmJay said:


> By design, the regular models of the pochettes are not symmetrical like the pochettes on the Multi Pochette. Many have tried to replicate the Multi Pochette look. IMO, many have failed. I have yet to see a successful replication of the Multi Pochette using the regular models of the pochettes.



I agree, I like the Multi Pochette and how the beautiful pieces are put together and how you can use them separately as well. I already decided to keep mines lol and the fact it’s made in France


----------



## Swe3tGirl

JWWIFE said:


> I agree, I like the Multi Pochette and how the beautiful pieces are put together and how you can use them separately as well. I already decided to keep mines lol and the fact it’s made in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707790



I know, I keep trying to justify myself to maybe get it or just opt to get the Prada version since it’s light weight and sleeker looking than the LV multi pochette accessoires! I was secretly holding out until a store gets one in MIF  we’ll see, I purchased quite a bit the past 3 months so I’m not in a hurry right now for it. 

I’m glad that you decided to keep it! The MIF is literally a bonus since most of them are MIU!


----------



## JWWIFE

Swe3tGirl said:


> I know, I keep trying to justify myself to maybe get it or just opt to get the Prada version since it’s light weight and sleeker looking than the LV multi pochette accessoires! I was secretly holding out until a store gets one in MIF  we’ll see, I purchased quite a bit the past 3 months so I’m not in a hurry right now for it.
> 
> I’m glad that you decided to keep it! The MIF is literally a bonus since most of them are MIU!



I totally understand! It’s definitely worth it! I am happy that’s made in France, it’s definitely a bonus...I was debating too because I had purchased this one on Monday and a couple hours later the Girolata came available which I have been stalking forever... so I am like 2 big purchases the same day smh so MIF and the versatility of the pieces made me keep it... now i am floating on ban island lol


----------



## JiMinee

Those with the Rose Clair strap, did you treat the fabric with Scotchguard or Collonil or some type of stain repellent?

if so, how did you go about doing so as far as avoiding the vachetta and hardware?


----------



## JWWIFE

hopeARMY318 said:


> Those with the Rose Clair strap, did you treat the fabric with Scotchguard or Collonil or some type of stain repellent?
> 
> if so, how did you go about doing so as far as avoiding the vachetta and hardware?


I didn’t...


----------



## EmmJay

New Wave MultiPochette


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> New Wave MultiPochette



omg is that available for pre-order yet?
Thank you for posting


----------



## mrsinsyder

EmmJay said:


> New Wave MultiPochette


I hate it. I have the same new wave pochette (basically) but I think that strap looks all wrong on there. Also is it only one pochette?


----------



## EMMY

EmmJay said:


> New Wave MultiPochette


Now THAT is awesome!!!!!  I stayed up until midnight one night last month to get mine..I haven't even worn it!!!! Where can you go?? No where lol...I can't wait until this is over!!

OK BooYah...When you get that and u prob will you better post pics!!


----------



## BooYah

EMMY said:


> Now THAT is awesome!!!!!  I stayed up until midnight one night last month to get mine..I haven't even worn it!!!! Where can you go?? No where lol...I can't wait until this is over!!
> 
> OK BooYah...When you get that and u prob will you better post pics!!




my stalking days will be numbered


----------



## Pparinita

Hi girls!! I was stalking on mono/azur PA but couldn’t snag any yet. Meanwhile have snagged Multi PA Rose(status- Shipped) yesterday and Muli PA Kaki(status - Pending order validation) today. I am very confused as to which color to keep. Any idea? Also how the returns in LV going as I have to return one of them?


----------



## Pparinita

Hi girls!! I was stalking on mono/azur PA but couldn’t snag any yet. Meanwhile have snagged Multi PA Rose(status- Shipped) yesterday and Muli PA Kaki(status - Pending order validation) today. I am very confused as to which color to keep. Any idea? Also how the returns in LV going as I have to return one of them?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pparinita said:


> Hi girls!! I was stalking on mono/azur PA but couldn’t snag any yet. Meanwhile have snagged Multi PA Rose(status- Shipped) yesterday and Muli PA Kaki(status - Pending order validation) today. I am very confused as to which color to keep. Any idea? Also how the returns in LV going as I have to return one of them?


I made a return that was delivered and signed for at LV today so things appear normal.


----------



## Pparinita

mrsinsyder said:


> I made a return that was delivered and signed for at LV today so things appear normal.


I have not signed my last purchase due to fear of COVID-19 and my UPS guy was ok with it. If I had to return that then would they not accept it?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pparinita said:


> I have not signed my last purchase due to fear of COVID-19 and my UPS guy was ok with it. If I had to return that then would they not accept it?


I'm not sure what you mean. I'm saying that the LV warehouse is open and they are receiving packages.


----------



## Pparinita

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. I'm saying that the LV warehouse is open and they are receiving packages.


Nevermind. Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pparinita said:


> Nevermind. Sounds good! Thanks!


They've actually already processed the return so they're working quickly today it seems


----------



## Pparinita

mrsinsyder said:


> They've actually already processed the return so they're working quickly today it seems


Awesome!! Any suggestions on the color?Which one holds better and more neutral?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pparinita said:


> Awesome!! Any suggestions on the color?Which one holds better and more neutral?


I prefer the kaki by far.


----------



## EmmJay

New Wave Multi Pochette tentative release date and tentative additional colors. Price of $2190 USD, launch date, and colors are all subject to change due to this national emergency.


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> New Wave Multi Pochette tentative release date and tentative additional colors. Price of $2190 USD, launch date, and colors are all subject to change due to this national emergency.



thank you for posting this


----------



## EmmJay

@BooYah @EMMY I will post in this thread when I find out more info.


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> @BooYah @EMMY I will post in this thread when I find out more info.



thank you so much


----------



## CrazyCool01

EmmJay said:


> New Wave Multi Pochette tentative release date and tentative additional colors. Price of $2190 USD, launch date, and colors are all subject to change due to this national emergency.


Really like this   cannot wait ..


----------



## Swe3tGirl

New pic courtesy of lvj12


----------



## BooYah

Swe3tGirl said:


> New pic courtesy of lvj12
> 
> View attachment 4715871



thanks for posting


----------



## EmmJay

Swe3tGirl said:


> New pic courtesy of lvj12
> 
> View attachment 4715871


----------



## CrazyCool01

Khaki bag here. Courtesy of insta account lux_slave


----------



## EmmJay

CrazyCool01 said:


> Khaki bag here. Courtesy of insta account lux_slave


LuxxLover posted that pic to their IG stories along with the white. I’m loving the Kaki!


----------



## BooYah

CrazyCool01 said:


> Khaki bag here. Courtesy of insta account lux_slave



Kaki....wow


----------



## CrazyCool01

EmmJay said:


> LuxxLover posted that pic to their IG stories along with the white. I’m loving the Kaki!


White from Luxxlover insta


----------



## JWWIFE

CrazyCool01 said:


> Khaki bag here. Courtesy of insta account lux_slave



That Khaki!!!


----------



## JWWIFE

EmmJay said:


> LuxxLover posted that pic to their IG stories along with the white. I’m loving the Kaki!



Me too ❤️


----------



## EmmJay

JWWIFE said:


> That Khaki!!!


Is EVERYTHING!


----------



## EmmJay

BooYah said:


> Kaki....wow


Stunning!


----------



## JWWIFE

EmmJay said:


> Is EVERYTHING!



Yesss❤️


----------



## LittleStar88

These are gorgeous!


----------



## EmmJay

More pics of new wave multi pochette. Reminder that pre-order is not a guarantee that you will receive an item. Also, it’s a best practice to pre-order with a CA.


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> More pics of new wave multi pochette. Reminder that pre-order is not a guarantee that you will receive an item. Also, it’s a best practice to pre-order with a CA.



thank you for posting!


----------



## Sankay

Since I didn’t have a chance to use my MPA yet...I decided to put it together and take some fun pictures during lockdown...stay safe everyone!


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

JWWIFE said:


> I totally understand! It’s definitely worth it! I am happy that’s made in France, it’s definitely a bonus...I was debating too because I had purchased this one on Monday and a couple hours later the Girolata came available which I have been stalking forever... so I am like 2 big purchases the same day smh so MIF and the versatility of the pieces made me keep it... now i am floating on ban island lol


Do you mind me asking what print you ordered the Girolata in? I have it in DE and love it!


----------



## JWWIFE

LucyLaLaLVoer said:


> Do you mind me asking what print you ordered the Girolata in? I have it in DE and love it!



I had order the Azur print.. I returned it... I didn’t like how it lay on my shoulder..it didn’t even lay on my shoulder right... it’s very weird...

I am glad you love it!


----------



## LittleStar88

Sankay said:


> Since I didn’t have a chance to use my MPA yet...I decided to put it together and take some fun pictures during lockdown...stay safe everyone!



So cute! I played with mine yesterday. Looking forward to being able to wear and enjoy out and about!


----------



## kikiii_24

Hi everyone! I’m new here but I just received my MP in Kaki the other day and was thoroughly inspecting the bag last night and noticed that on the mini pochette the stitching was weird on the back right side. Is this normal? After paying so much money for a bag I would want close to perfect stitching.

It just looks like the bag sort of bubbles up and not flushed like the left side


----------



## LittleStar88

kikiii_24 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here but I just received my MP in Kaki the other day and was thoroughly inspecting the bag last night and noticed that on the mini pochette the stitching was weird on the back right side. Is this normal? After paying so much money for a bag I would want close to perfect stitching.
> 
> It just looks like the bag sort of bubbles up and not flushed like the left side



Mine was kind of like this and I assume it is from being nested in the package. Maybe put some things in to see if the canvas will even out? 

For me I am ok with it since it is the back side and really only I will notice it. Plus I searched for too long for this bag and was not bothered by it.


----------



## kikiii_24

T


LittleStar88 said:


> Mine was kind of like this and I assume it is from being nested in the package. Maybe put some things in to see if the canvas will even out?
> 
> For me I am ok with it since it is the back side and really only I will notice it. Plus I searched for too long for this bag and was not bothered by it.


Thanks for the response! I thought the same thing, but my fiancé was telling me, I should return it since you paid all that money. It is just the back side so I think I’m going to think about it. The bag is just so beautiful and I have been obsessing over it so I might end up keeping it since it’s just so hard to get.


----------



## JiMinee

kikiii_24 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for the response! I thought the same thing, but my fiancé was telling me, I should return it since you paid all that money. It is just the back side so I think I’m going to think about it. The bag is just so beautiful and I have been obsessing over it so I might end up keeping it since it’s just so hard to get.



Hi! I agree with @LittleStar88. Just try stuffing the bag and hopefully it’ll go back to the shape it was intended to be. If it doesn’t, you can always use the blow dryer trick or as others on TPF have also mentioned: leave in your car for an hour and the outside heat will soften the canvas and you can mold it to the shape you desire (no experience with this one though, but I have done the blow dryer trick to one of my bags). 

if you don’t have any other issues with the bag, I would keep it, if I were you. It took me 3 tries to get a bag without any noticeable defects!

Enjoy!


----------



## EmmJay

kikiii_24 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here but I just received my MP in Kaki the other day and was thoroughly inspecting the bag last night and noticed that on the mini pochette the stitching was weird on the back right side. Is this normal? After paying so much money for a bag I would want close to perfect stitching.
> 
> It just looks like the bag sort of bubbles up and not flushed like the left side



This is common because that is where the vachetta MADE IN tab is sewn to it. It is not a flaw or defect. It’s typical for an item to gather like that when stitching multiple pieces together. I hope you enjoy your new bag.


----------



## kikiii_24

hopeARMY318 said:


> Hi! I agree with @LittleStar88. Just try stuffing the bag and hopefully it’ll go back to the shape it was intended to be. If it doesn’t, you can always use the blow dryer trick or as others on TPF have also mentioned: leave in your car for an hour and the outside heat will soften the canvas and you can mold it to the shape you desire (no experience with this one though, but I have done the blow dryer trick to one of my bags).
> 
> if you don’t have any other issues with the bag, I would keep it, if I were you. It took me 3 tries to get a bag without any noticeable defects!
> 
> Enjoy!



Oh wow thanks for those tricks maybe I’ll try the blow dryer one because I don’t want to have to stalk the website again to buy in hopes I get a “perfect” one


----------



## kikiii_24

EmmJay said:


> This is common because that is where the vachetta MADE IN tab is sewn to it. It is not a flaw or defect. It’s typical for an item to gather like that when stitching multiple pieces together. I hope you enjoy your new bag.



I had thought about that as well since that’s the side where the date code is. Thanks for this input


----------



## JiMinee

kikiii_24 said:


> Oh wow thanks for those tricks maybe I’ll try the blow dryer one because I don’t want to have to stalk the website again to buy in hopes I get a “perfect” one


Be careful with that one though. When I did it, I put the dust bag over the bag, low heat setting, and only did it for 20-30 seconds at a time. And molding the canvas to shape in between. 
But try stuffing the bag first, it’ll most likely fix that issue!


----------



## CrazyCool01

All 4 colors here :

courtesy- instagram: spottedfashion


----------



## JWWIFE

CrazyCool01 said:


> All 4 colors here :
> 
> courtesy- instagram: spottedfashion


Khaki All Day!! lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

JWWIFE said:


> Khaki All Day!! lol


Same loveee Khaki ❤️


----------



## bigverne28

caathyn said:


> So update, I went into LV store today and they said they couldn’t replace it and would do a refund only. The SA I was talking to (who was super lovely!) said this is the first time she has touched one since it’s so hard to get. I even said I would wait for a new one to come in but even then she couldn’t guarantee since they rarely get one and it can only be sold to certain people on waitlist. I am so conflicted at the end of the day part of me says I should keep it but a part of me is annoyed about paying so much to get scratches on my bag  I will probably sleep on this and decide tomorrow.


I recently was gifted the MP by my husband at the beginning of March when he was in business in Switzerland. When I opened the box there were scratches to the hardware on the smallest pochette and so I too believe it was a return. I've called customer services and they've said to bring it in to an LV store that has a good repair service too look at it. I plan to ask them to replace the smallest pochette rather than the whole bag, as it's just the small pochette that's the problem. I know the MP is part of their permanent collection, but its an extremely hard bag to obtain. Did you manage to secure a replacement?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

CrazyCool01 said:


> All 4 colors here :
> 
> courtesy- instagram: spottedfashion


So I haven’t been particularly interested in the Wave collection. Until now! 
I wonder how much these will hold, they appear to be on the small side. 
I love the the Kaki but have MP in kaki already. 
Decisions..


----------



## JWWIFE

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> So I haven’t been particularly interested in the Wave collection. Until now!
> I wonder how much these will hold, they appear to be on the small side.
> I love the the Kaki but have MP in kaki already.
> Decisions..



I wasn’t interested in the wave collection either but I will definitely take that Khaki tho lol... 

Now the MPA that you have is just the strap in khaki so you can still get this one because the bag is khaki too.. trying to justify for you.. lol


----------



## gagabag

I like it but still undecided. I wish the logo hardware in the wave MP isn’t too massive!


----------



## ChloeMJ1

Ahhh I'm sorry to say but if i'm being honest this New Wave MP screams Gucci Marmont vibes to me. I don't like it at all LOL


----------



## kikiii_24

Any moms who owns this bag? If so, how does it fit your lifestyle with your kids when you’re out? My son is still so young but later when he starts walking towards the end of the year (and hopefully by then we will be able to go out again), I thought maybe I could use the MP as a short crossbody like the bum bag and be somewhat hands free with carrying him on my hip. Plus, I don’t carry much.

Deciding whether to keep the MP or return and purchase the bum bag.


----------



## JWWIFE

kikiii_24 said:


> Any moms who owns this bag? If so, how does it fit your lifestyle with your kids when you’re out? My son is still so young but later when he starts walking towards the end of the year (and hopefully by then we will be able to go out again), I thought maybe I could use the MP as a short crossbody like the bum bag and be somewhat hands free with carrying him on my hip. Plus, I don’t carry much.
> 
> Deciding whether to keep the MP or return and purchase the bum bag.



I have the MPA which I have been using and I love it but I did ordered the Bum bag yesterday because i believe it will have more room and easy to go in and out with just one big pocket while being hands free...especially going back and forth to the grocery during these times.. 

My kids are older now but I still have a 10 year old..


----------



## Momof3loveslv

kikiii_24 said:


> Any moms who owns this bag? If so, how does it fit your lifestyle with your kids when you’re out? My son is still so young but later when he starts walking towards the end of the year (and hopefully by then we will be able to go out again), I thought maybe I could use the MP as a short crossbody like the bum bag and be somewhat hands free with carrying him on my hip. Plus, I don’t carry much.
> 
> Deciding whether to keep the MP or return and purchase the bum bag.



I have three young ones (4,2,1) and I just got the bag in today and used it for a quick grocery run. I love it and I think I would be able to use it with my kids for a quick outing but like the previous poster I own a bumbag and to be honest I see myself reaching for the bumbag more when I will be out with my kids (all day outings, playgrounds, etc) just because that bag is just so EASY! I already can see my middle one is going to play with the coin purse when getting buckled into his car seat lol.


----------



## MooMooVT

CrazyCool01 said:


> White from Luxxlover insta


I'm a bit anal about my bags so all I can see with this bag is endless worry about color transfer! That said, it's stunning!


----------



## kikiii_24

JWWIFE said:


> I have the MPA which I have been using and I love it but I did ordered the Bum bag yesterday because i believe it will have more room and easy to go in and out with just one big pocket while being hands free...especially going back and forth to the grocery during these times..
> 
> My kids are older now but I still have a 10 year old..



That is the main reason I think the bum bag is more practical for my lifestyle now because of how easy it would be. Thank you for your input! The only reason why I’m holding onto the bag still is because it’s just so different, versatile, it’s so hard to get now, and I just love the look of it ! But I know I don’t need both bags, especially considering I bought the nano speedy last month


----------



## kikiii_24

Momof3loveslv said:


> I have three young ones (4,2,1) and I just got the bag in today and used it for a quick grocery run. I love it and I think I would be able to use it with my kids for a quick outing but like the previous poster I own a bumbag and to be honest I see myself reaching for the bumbag more when I will be out with my kids (all day outings, playgrounds, etc) just because that bag is just so EASY! I already can see my middle one is going to play with the coin purse when getting buckled into his car seat lol.



My son is only 3.5 months going on 4 but I know for sure when we start going out I can see him grabbing onto that coin pouch while I’m holding him since he’s been pretty handsy lol.

But this helps a lot, I’m sad to see the MPA go but I know the bumbag will be such a good investment down the line. If the MPA is still available to purchase later, maybe I’ll get it then! 

Thank you!


----------



## JWWIFE

Momof3loveslv said:


> I have three young ones (4,2,1) and I just got the bag in today and used it for a quick grocery run. I love it and I think I would be able to use it with my kids for a quick outing but like the previous poster I own a bumbag and to be honest I see myself reaching for the bumbag more when I will be out with my kids (all day outings, playgrounds, etc) just because that bag is just so EASY! I already can see my middle one is going to play with the coin purse when getting buckled into his car seat lol.



Lol, yes he’s going to grab that coin purse... I remember them days...


----------



## JWWIFE

kikiii_24 said:


> That is the main reason I think the bum bag is more practical for my lifestyle now because of how easy it would be. Thank you for your input! The only reason why I’m holding onto the bag still is because it’s just so different, versatile, it’s so hard to get now, and I just love the look of it ! But I know I don’t need both bags, especially considering I bought the nano speedy last month



My pleasure! It is different and versatile. It’s definitely hard to get and I love that mines in MIF... I was going to return mines at first but decided to keep it.. They both are great bags but the bum bag would definitely be better.


----------



## kikiii_24

JWWIFE said:


> My pleasure! It is different and versatile. It’s definitely hard to get and I love that mines in MIF... I was going to return mines at first but decided to keep it.. They both are great bags but the bum bag would definitely be better.


Mine is MIF too which bums me out since I’ve seen alot of videos where others were made in the USA


----------



## JWWIFE

kikiii_24 said:


> My son is only 3.5 months going on 4 but I know for sure when we start going out I can see him grabbing onto that coin pouch while I’m holding him since he’s been pretty handsy lol.
> 
> But this helps a lot, I’m sad to see the MPA go but I know the bumbag will be such a good investment down the line. If the MPA is still available to purchase later, maybe I’ll get it then!
> 
> Thank you!



I definitely can see him grabbing that coin purse for sure lol... The bum bag will definitely work.. The good thing about the MPA is that it will be available later for purchase.. maybe the stalking will not be that bad as it is now lol


----------



## JWWIFE

kikiii_24 said:


> Mine is MIF too which bums me out since I’ve seen alot of videos where others were made in the USA



Oh wow, that’s what sold me too because mine came in perfect condition and it was MIF.. I see others have USA.... oh boy, decisions...


----------



## EmmJay

The Multi Pochette price increase of $310 since its launch in September. 
$1550 
$1640
$1770
$1860 
Wow! This is a scam! So glad I got scammed during the online pre-launch and locked in my price of $1550.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> The Multi Pochette price increase of $310 since its launch in September.
> $1550
> $1640
> $1770
> $1860
> Wow! This is a scam! So glad I got scammed during the online pre-launch and locked in my price of $1550.


+1


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ChloeMJ1 said:


> Ahhh I'm sorry to say but if i'm being honest this New Wave MP screams Gucci Marmont vibes to me. I don't like it at all LOL


I’ll have to agree with you on that, along with the camera bag. When I first saw it I said Gucci.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> The Multi Pochette price increase of $310 since its launch in September.
> $1550
> $1640
> $1770
> $1860
> Wow! This is a scam! So glad I got scammed during the online pre-launch and locked in my price of $1550.


Indeed!  A more than 18% price increase in 8 months is ridiculous. Big companies just know their true costs far in advance, so these constant bi-monthly increases feel awful!  I’m glad I’m LV satisfied now - especially since where the heck am I going to use all my lovelies!!  The MP will be great when we can all venture out more for sure. I also know that LV had a horrible 1st quarter financially, and given the pandemic, they expect more bad ones as most all luxury houses do. What a strange time. Everyone be safe and healthy!


----------



## toujours*chic

EmmJay said:


> The Multi Pochette price increase of $310 since its launch in September.
> $1550
> $1640
> $1770
> $1860
> Wow! This is a scam! So glad I got scammed during the online pre-launch and locked in my price of $1550.


This is unbelievable- thank you for documenting the incremental price increases. I was "scammed" at $1640- I was griping about that and now it seems like a "bargain"!


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> This is unbelievable- thank you for documenting the incremental price increases. I was "scammed" at $1640- I was griping about that and now it seems like a "bargain"!


Same here!  I got “scammed” at $1640 too.  Price increases do happen, most companies don’t do them every few months. Yikes. I’m still glad I bought it, but almost $2k for this bag is a bit much!!


----------



## JWWIFE

toujours*chic said:


> This is unbelievable- thank you for documenting the incremental price increases. I was "scammed" at $1640- I was griping about that and now it seems like a "bargain"!



mines was $1770 smh


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> Same here!  I got “scammed” at $1640 too.  Price increases do happen, most companies don’t do them every few months. Yikes. I’m still glad I bought it, but almost $2k for this bag is a bit much!!


Seems like the good ol' days and it was just a few months ago!


----------



## EmmJay

The Speedy 30 is $1160. When I got it for my birthday in 2005, it was $500. The Pochette Accessoires is $570. When I got it for Christmas 2002, it was $185. The Neverfull GM is $1580. When I got it for my birthday in 2007, it was $700. This is back in the *good old days *when LV quality and craftsmanship were impeccable and we were pandemic free. I miss those days!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> The Speedy 30 is $1160. When I got it for my birthday in 2005, it was $500. The Pochette Accessoires is $570. When I got it for Christmas 2002, it was $185. The Neverfull GM is $1580. When I got it for my birthday in 2007, it was $700. This is back in the *good old days *when LV quality and craftsmanship were impeccable and we were pandemic free. I miss those days!


Indeed!  We all miss those days, and have no idea when or what will be the new normal!  As always everyone stay safe and healthy.


----------



## lallybelle

Got mine at 1550 prelaunch as well. Although I did buy extra straps adding to my cost...lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lallybelle said:


> Got mine at 1550 prelaunch as well. Although I did buy extra straps adding to my cost...lol.



I resemble that. 
And thanks to @EmmJay for the heads up, I too got the MP for $1,550


----------



## LittleStar88

JWWIFE said:


> mines was $1770 smh



Same. Glad I got one when I did! Price increased while I was still on the hunt. I love the bag so I guess I am ok with it


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

jbags07 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## JWWIFE

LittleStar88 said:


> Same. Glad I got one when I did! Price increased while I was still on the hunt. I love the bag so I guess I am ok with it



me too!


----------



## EmmJay

Multi Pochette New Wave


----------



## LittleStar88

Soooo... As stunning as these new ones are, I really like the mono - more versatility with the various pieces (two small bags and a coin pouch, versus one bag and a coin pouch).

The leather one is likely more dressy than I prefer for my style. 

That said, if it were gifted to me I wouldn't turn it down!


----------



## BooYah

EmmJay said:


> Multi Pochette New Wave



so cute, thank you for posting


----------



## JWWIFE

LittleStar88 said:


> Soooo... As stunning as these new ones are, I really like the mono - more versatility with the various pieces (two small bags and a coin pouch, versus one bag and a coin pouch).
> 
> The leather one is likely more dressy than I prefer for my style.
> 
> That said, if it were gifted to me I wouldn't turn it down!



someone can gift me the khaki one.. it’s so cute.. lol


----------



## sabinecas

Hi! What do you think about this pochette? i think the logos don't match (at the corner). should I return it?
in addition, a data code is from January, one from April... :-/


----------



## BooYah

sabinecas said:


> Hi! What do you think about this pochette? i think the logos don't match (at the corner). should I return it?
> in addition, a data code is from January, one from April... :-/



for better assistance with your request, please post your question in the following thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-issues-etc-here.1028066/page-5#post-33797504


----------



## sabinecas

BooYah said:


> for better assistance with your request, please post you question in the following thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-issues-etc-here.1028066/page-5#post-33797504



thanks


----------



## gwytiu

Don't know if this thread is where I should post it, but is it normal that the straps on the MPA have varying versions in terms of the distance of the L and the N from the leather?

See two different pictures from two different bags. One is mine, the other one is a friend's.


----------



## JiMinee

gwytiu said:


> Don't know if this thread is where I should post it, but is it normal that the straps on the MPA have varying versions in terms of the distance of the L and the N from the leather?
> 
> See two different pictures from two different bags. One is mine, the other one is a friend's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739461
> View attachment 4739463


Wow I’ve never seen one that far from the vachetta before. Also, the top one has different stitching pattern. If you notice, the double stitching is on the horizontal stitch, the other has it on the pointed end.


----------



## gwytiu

hopeARMY318 said:


> Wow I’ve never seen one that far from the vachetta before. Also, the top one has different stitching pattern. If you notice, the double stitching is on the horizontal stitch, the other has it on the pointed end.



Good thing my strap is the one in the bottom.  However, she did show me pictures from the LV website that did have the L farther from the leather. It's confusing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gwytiu said:


> Don't know if this thread is where I should post it, but is it normal that the straps on the MPA have varying versions in terms of the distance of the L and the N from the leather?
> 
> See two different pictures from two different bags. One is mine, the other one is a friend's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739461
> View attachment 4739463


Hi. I bought my MPA/Kaki and Kaki/rose strap directly from Louis Vuitton. This is what mine looks like. The vachetta close to the L


----------



## EmmJay

My straps look like @Johnpauliegal and mine looks like the bottom pic of the one that @gwytiu posted. The stitching on mine is exact to those too. You’ll notice double stitching at the base of mine like the others. All of mine were purchased from LV. I have not seen any like the one in the top pic of @gwytiu. Also, keep in mind that items on the LV website may be prototypes and not that of the exact item moved to production. For example, the blue Multi Pochette strap was featured on the LV website with blue leather attached to the hook instead of vachetta attached to the hook that was pushed into production. It’s unfortunate that the LV website is not the most reliable for comparison pics of products.


----------



## gwytiu

@Johnpauliegal Thanks for sending pictures of your straps. I loooove your kaki rose strap. Gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gwytiu said:


> @Johnpauliegal Thanks for sending pictures of your straps. I loooove your kaki rose strap. Gorgeous!


Thank you my dear. I tend to put it on my azur favorite mm and PA DA.


----------



## gwytiu

@EmmJay I think I'm getting a better picture of what happened. When I asked my friend where she got hers (the strap with the L farther from the vachetta) from, she said it was a gift, so actual purchase from the LV store was not made by her. Whoever gave her the bag said that it came from an LV shop in California. I guess the truth might've been lost somewhere in between.

But your explanation makes so much sense. I guess they patterned knock-offs from the initial pictures on the LV site and not actual bags. Oooops.

One more thing, is the strap in the middle black or just a dark khaki because of the lighting?


----------



## gwytiu

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you my dear. I tend to put it on my azur favorite mm and PA DA.



It's like getting the best of both worlds. Too bad we don't have an LV online store here in the Philippines.


----------



## gwytiu

Great straps!


----------



## Conniekoneja

EmmJay said:


> My straps look like @Johnpauliegal and mine looks like the bottom pic of the one that @gwytiu posted. The stitching on mine is exact to those too. You’ll notice double stitching at the base of mine like the others. All of mine were purchased from LV. I have not seen any like the one in the top pic of @gwytiu. Also, keep in mind that items on the LV website may be prototypes and not that of the exact item moved to production. For example, the blue Multi Pochette strap was featured on the LV website with blue leather attached to the hook instead of vachetta attached to the hook that was pushed into production. It’s unfortunate that the LV website is not the most reliable for comparison pics of products.


 Where you able to purchase the additional straps once you had bought the Multi-Pochette? If so how much was each strap?


----------



## EmmJay

gwytiu said:


> @EmmJay I think I'm getting a better picture of what happened. When I asked my friend where she got hers (the strap with the L farther from the vachetta) from, she said it was a gift, so actual purchase from the LV store was not made by her. Whoever gave her the bag said that it came from an LV shop in California. I guess the truth might've been lost somewhere in between.
> 
> But your explanation makes so much sense. I guess they patterned knock-offs from the initial pictures on the LV site and not actual bags. Oooops.
> 
> One more thing, is the strap in the middle black or just a dark khaki because of the lighting?


The strap you’re referring to is the same one in @Johnpauliegal post on the left. They’re both Kaki but may appear black depending on your screen resolution.


----------



## KandyKane

"Trio Pochette" has been floating around insta for a few months, what do you guys think?

I've just preordered it!


----------



## EmmJay

KandyKane said:


> "Trio Pochette" has been floating around insta for a few months, what do you guys think?
> 
> I've just preordered it!



I love it. My CA sent me a video of it last year although the bag in the video looks much different than the bag in your post. I can’t wait to see it in person. I think it will be a hit as most brands releasing multi-piece bags are selling quickly.


----------



## NL3181

KandyKane said:


> "Trio Pochette" has been floating around insta for a few months, what do you guys think?
> 
> I've just preordered it!


so pretty  Do you mind share the SKU ?


----------



## KandyKane

EmmJay said:


> I love it. My CA sent me a video of it last year although the bag in the video looks much different than the bag in your post. I can’t wait to see it in person. I think it will be a hit as most brands releasing multi-piece bags are selling quickly.



Ah, I've been saving pictures of it from the net, so it might be some other reiteration or even a fake ahaha. The SA only had a tiny generic image of it.



NL3181 said:


> so pretty  Do you mind share the SKU ?



M69443 
Trio Mess.M.Ecli.Rev.
Is what's on the receipt


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

KandyKane said:


> M69443
> Trio Mess.M.Ecli.Rev.
> Is what's on the receipt


Lucky you! Thanks for sharing SKU. May I ask what country you’re in?

I’ve been tracking this Reverse Eclipse release in Men’s fall thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mens-f-w-2020.1026807/


----------



## KandyKane

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lucky you! Thanks for sharing SKU. May I ask what country you’re in?
> 
> I’ve been tracking this Reverse Eclipse release in Men’s fall thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mens-f-w-2020.1026807/
> View attachment 4740142


oh thank you
I am in Australia. I'll update in that thread too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@KandyKane Sounds good, I look forward to following any info shared on both these threads

Greetings to our lovely EmmJay and Multi-pochette fans. I can't wait to join your club with this Eclipse combo


----------



## EmmJay

FYI, a *World Tour Multi Pochette* is tentatively scheduled to be available to order at the end of June. I do not have details on patches, if it will be available in black leather instead of vachetta, strap options, or price. I’ll post more as soon as I know.


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @KandyKane Sounds good, I look forward to following any info shared on both these threads
> 
> Greetings to our lovely EmmJay and Multi-pochette fans. I can't wait to join your club with this Eclipse combo


Hello!!


----------



## EmmJay

More pics of the men’s Pochette Trio Messenger and the SKU is M69443. These pics are sent from one of my CAs. It is tentatively scheduled to be released end of June and the price is tentative at $1960 USD. Price and launch date are subject to change.


----------



## kairuna

My bag came in today!  It’s a made in France one!

 Is it possible to buy a second strap directly from LV? I’d love to have the kaki strap without purchasing a second bag, but straps have been selling on sites like fashionphile in the $900 range. Or any news on new strap releases or rereleases of the blue strap or kaki rose strap?


----------



## karylicious

KandyKane said:


> Ah, I've been saving pictures of it from the net, so it might be some other reiteration or even a fake ahaha. The SA only had a tiny generic image of it.
> 
> 
> 
> M69443
> Trio Mess.M.Ecli.Rev.
> Is what's on the receipt


My SA says she can’t pre order in Canada..??


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> FYI, a *World Tour Multi Pochette* is tentatively scheduled to be available to order at the end of June. I do not have details on patches, if it will be available in black leather instead of vachetta, strap options, or price. I’ll post more as soon as I know.


Woah - that would be amazing! Thanks for sharing this EmmJay So much better for functionality than the double pochette lol


karylicious said:


> My SA says she can’t pre order in Canada..??


I'm in Canada too and had my CA check last week when I ordered California Dream. She said August release, preorders should start in July - so IMO another moment of uncertainty in LV world. Will share on both posts once I find out


----------



## yebinkimm

gwytiu said:


> Don't know if this thread is where I should post it, but is it normal that the straps on the MPA have varying versions in terms of the distance of the L and the N from the leather?
> 
> See two different pictures from two different bags. One is mine, the other one is a friend's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739461
> View attachment 4739463



Hi I’m from the Philippines too. Just wondering how long you had to wait before you got a call that the bag was available? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Looks like it's on for June release!


----------



## karylicious

I’m kinda late for this bag.. it took a while to grow on me now that so many of you have it, what are the - to consider with this bag?


----------



## aforamandaaa

kairuna said:


> My bag came in today!  It’s a made in France one!
> 
> Is it possible to buy a second strap directly from LV? I’d love to have the kaki strap without purchasing a second bag, but straps have been selling on sites like fashionphile in the $900 range. Or any news on new strap releases or rereleases of the blue strap or kaki rose strap?
> View attachment 4740668
> View attachment 4740669


Gorgeous!!!! Are there MADE IN tags in every pouch? Have been looking at one online but unsure of the tags I should be looking out for!


----------



## gwytiu

yebinkimm said:


> Hi I’m from the Philippines too. Just wondering how long you had to wait before you got a call that the bag was available? Thanks in advance.



Hi, I had to get it from a reseller. I believe they get theirs from LV Singapore. I'm also on the wait list but my SA said it'll take a really long time especially due to Covid.

I hope you can get yours soon!


----------



## flirtsy

Hey - has anyone purchased a multi pochette accessories in london? was it hard to get hold of?

i've never actually bought an LV bag before, but it is sold out on the website - how would i go about buying ? do i have to go on a wait list and go in store to register?
https://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/...te-accessoires-monogram-nvprod1770359v#M44813


----------



## kairuna

aforamandaaa said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Are there MADE IN tags in every pouch? Have been looking at one online but unsure of the tags I should be looking out for!



yes! Nothing on the strap I dont think, but the round coin pouch has made in stamped in gold, the bigger pochette has a vachetta label stitched to the inside pocket, and the mini pochette has one stitched to the side.


----------



## yebinkimm

gwytiu said:


> Hi, I had to get it from a reseller. I believe they get theirs from LV Singapore. I'm also on the wait list but my SA said it'll take a really long time especially due to Covid.
> 
> I hope you can get yours soon!



Thank you for taking the time to reply. My SA told me the same thing. And stock may still be limited even after community quarantine has been lifted. Stay safe!


----------



## DrTr

KandyKane said:


> "Trio Pochette" has been floating around insta for a few months, what do you guys think?
> 
> I've just preordered it!


I LOVE this bag!  It looks wonderful in black and grey with silver hw!  I also like how the biggest pochette looks substantial - big enough to hold quite a bit but not huge. Oh my, yet another one for wishlist  congratulations on your preorder!



EmmJay said:


> I love it. My CA sent me a video of it last year although the bag in the video looks much different than the bag in your post. I can’t wait to see it in person. I think it will be a hit as most brands releasing multi-piece bags are selling quickly.





EmmJay said:


> More pics of the men’s Pochette Trio Messenger and the SKU is M69443. These pics are sent from one of my CAs. It is tentatively scheduled to be released end of June and the price is tentative at $1960 USD. Price and launch date are subject to change.


Wonderful EmmJay - as always you are so kind and helpful to us all with the best intel!!  I love how you and your SA’s have such great relationships, so not surprised given how kind you are here.

 I really like this bag!!! I hope it is the end of June truly. I’m finding my multi-pochette with Rose strap perfect right now as I’m slowly getting out from quarantine and I can fit all the necessities like mask, sanitizer, wipes etc. in one pochette and regular items in another. I also carry different parts of it on a Mautto chain if I want something I can clean easily.  New trio eclipse would be so wonderful too! Can’t wait and hope more info trickles out soon. Thanks again, you helpful and stylish LV icon


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aww LV friendships are the best @DrTr + @EmmJay 
You both rock!


----------



## EmmJay

@DrTr @MyBelongs to Louis As soon as I know more on the men’s multi trio, I’ll post here. I pre-ordered this bag in January, which does not guarantee that I will get it. I’m hoping for an online pre-release.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> @DrTr @MyBelongs to Louis As soon as I know more on the men’s multi trio, I’ll post here. I pre-ordered this bag in January, which does not guarantee that I will get it. I’m hoping for an online pre-release.


Thanks so much!  I hope for an online pre-release too. And I hope you get yours soonest!  I think it is a sharp looking bag, and I like the larger pouch for things that are too big for the current MPA. I think it will be a winner too. 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aww LV friendships are the best @DrTr + @EmmJay
> You both rock!


Thank you much - so many kind lovely people here.


----------



## EmmJay

First look at the World Tour Multi Pochette at $2250 USD. I’m unsure of all stamps that are available but it will only be available in vachetta. It is available to order online or through a CA.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> First look at the World Tour Multi Pochette at $2250 USD. I’m unsure of all stamps that are available but it will only be available in vachetta. It is available to order online or through a CA.


This is nice - too bad it doesn’t have the black leather of other WT items. I am partial to the Shiba - I put that as my only sticker on my WT NF . Thanks for the update!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> First look at the World Tour Multi Pochette at $2250 USD.


Thanks for sharing EJ I was hoping for black trim too


----------



## panzz

Joined the club! MIU 20th week!  Happy to be here.


----------



## flowerboy

Another vote for black trim.


----------



## EmmJay

EmmJay said:


> First look at the World Tour Multi Pochette at $2250 USD. I’m unsure of all stamps that are available but it will only be available in vachetta. It is available to order online or through a CA.


***CORRECTION*** It is not available online or to order just yet. Once the factories are operating at normal capacity, LV will resume special orders.


----------



## DrTr

panzz said:


> Joined the club! MIU 20th week!  Happy to be here.


Welcome - rose or kaki strap?  It’s such a functional bag!


----------



## panzz

DrTr said:


> Welcome - rose or kaki strap?  It’s such a functional bag!



Thank you! Managed to get the Kaki


----------



## DrTr

panzz said:


> Thank you! Managed to get the Kaki


Yay!!  I went back and forth, loved both colors, ended up with the rose, really like both, and wanted the kaki too. How exciting for you!  And how fun to start your postings with such a great bag!  Mod pics or any pics always welcome


----------



## panzz

DrTr said:


> Yay!!  I went back and forth, loved both colors, ended up with the rose, really like both, and wanted the kaki too. How exciting for you!  And how fun to start your postings with such a great bag!  Mod pics or any pics always welcome


Haha same I like the Rose too! The contrast is nice. I'm always afraid of getting it dirty especially since I have young kids. Need to find time to play with the different styling methods. Wished I could get more straps!


----------



## bigverne28

flirtsy said:


> Hey - has anyone purchased a multi pochette accessories in london? was it hard to get hold of?
> 
> i've never actually bought an LV bag before, but it is sold out on the website - how would i go about buying ? do i have to go on a wait list and go in store to register?
> https://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/...te-accessoires-monogram-nvprod1770359v#M44813



I’m in London and this bag is just as hard to get here as everywhere else in the world.

However, nine days after joining the forum I managed to buy one online with the help of the great stalkers on the EU thread. The MPA was available for about 15mins on and off and a bunch of us scored them. I think it was luck too, as it was just a couple of days after the May price increase. Since then I’ve not seen it and no waitlist is available. It’s a matter of good old stalking and checking the thread regularly. Good luck!


----------



## DrTr

panzz said:


> Haha same I like the Rose too! The contrast is nice. I'm always afraid of getting it dirty especially since I have young kids. Need to find time to play with the different styling methods. Wished I could get more straps!


Love it!  It looks great on you. Bet the green will work better with little ones. Yes, EmmJay has been the styling queen for this bag earlier in the thread - you might do a search, she shows so many options. I use my Pochette Métis monogram strap when I want a more narrow one, or a long Mautto chain from Etsy when I want really narrow and a different look. I also find the chain helpful during COVID, as I can clean it easily. Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## DrTr

bigverne28 said:


> I’m in London and this bag is just as hard to get here as everywhere else in the world.
> 
> However, nine days after joining the forum I managed to buy one online with the help of the great stalkers on the EU thread. The MPA was available for about 15mins on and off and a bunch of us scored them. I think it was luck too, as it was just a couple of days after the May price increase. Since then I’ve not seen it and no waitlist is available. It’s a matter of good old stalking and checking the thread regularly. Good luck!


So glad you got yours!  It really is a great versatile bag, and I love that the smaller pouch holds my iPhone pro Max - I always like a larger screen, but sometimes LV pochettes just don’t quite hold them.  Enjoy!!


----------



## karylicious

Joining you guys today


----------



## DrTr

karylicious said:


> Joining you guys today
> View attachment 4755588


Love it!  So glad people can still get this fun and functional bag in mono, congrats on getting yours.  Seeing all this kaki makes me want kaki strap now!


----------



## bigverne28

@DrTr some pics of my MPA with khaki and blue strap. I also got a couple of bag inserts to give the pochettes a bit more structure.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Here are the pictures of wave multipochette . I am really liking Khaki
Source - insta account louisvuitton_aholic


----------



## bigverne28

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are the pictures of wave multipochette . I am really liking Khaki
> Source - insta account louisvuitton_aholic



This bag looks like Gucci Marmont and YSL Loulou had a baby! 

I’m also not a fan of the large gold LV. I prefer the classic mono as it’s more versatile!


----------



## DrTr

bigverne28 said:


> @DrTr some pics of my MPA with khaki and blue strap. I also got a couple of bag inserts to give the pochettes a bit more structure.


That blue strap is fabulous!  Thanks for the pics with the inserts. I do inserts in my larger bags, haven’t tried any in pochettes. I stuffed my MP with white socks upon arrival as it needed to “plump” out. Worked well. Enjoy, it looks like you are ready to style!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Why did they stop selling blue straps ! It looks fab


----------



## karylicious

What’s the best purse organizer for this bag please?


----------



## CrazyCool01

karylicious said:


> What’s the best purse organizer for this bag please?


I bought from Zoomoni and love it









						Bag Organizer for Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires (Set of 3) - Zoomoni
					

Color Shown: Large: Custard Cream Medium: Rose Red Small (Round Coin Purse): Icing Pink  Handmade item  Made to order




					zoomoni.com
				




There are 20% off coupons floating around too


----------



## bigverne28

CrazyCool01 said:


> I bought from Zoomoni and love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Organizer for Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires (Set of 3) - Zoomoni
> 
> 
> Color Shown: Large: Custard Cream Medium: Rose Red Small (Round Coin Purse): Icing Pink  Handmade item  Made to order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoomoni.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 20% off coupons floating around too



Do you know the code? I know others are looking to buy these inserts.


----------



## NL3181

Any idea when is this MPA My World Tour available for order at the boutique or online ? 

Pic credit to louisvuitton_king6


----------



## CrazyCool01

bigverne28 said:


> Do you know the code? I know others are looking to buy these inserts.


Use code Lvdreamworld for 20% off


----------



## bigverne28

CrazyCool01 said:


> Use code Lvdreamworld for 20% off



It worked. Thank you!


----------



## karylicious

bigverne28 said:


> It worked. Thank you!


Was yours 20$ for shipping?


----------



## bigverne28

karylicious said:


> Was yours 20$ for shipping?



No $10 - 1-3 weeks standard to Europe or you can select expedited $20 - 1-5 business days.


----------



## karylicious

bigverne28 said:


> No $10 - 1-3 weeks standard to Europe or you can select expedited $20 - 1-5 business days.


I’m in Canada...


----------



## EmmJay

The men’s trio Pochette is available now on the US website with complimentary overnight delivery.


----------



## EmmJay

@CrazyCool01 The blue strap was limited and sold out pretty fast.


----------



## LVtingting

EmmJay said:


> The men’s trio Pochette is available now on the US website with complimentary overnight delivery.


Thank you again just ordered like the scam bags you always a step ahead


----------



## EmmJay

LVtingting said:


> Thank you again just ordered like the scam bags you always a step ahead


Yay! I’m glad you got it because it is no longer place in cart.


----------



## karylicious

Thanks @EmmJay , I scored it but I’m waiting for the email to confirm


----------



## luxfishin

EmmJay said:


> The men’s trio Pochette is available now on the US website with complimentary overnight delivery.


do you know if this is permanent or limited collection?


----------



## luxfishin

Does anyone know if you can order just the strap?  I have Kaki but wanting also the Pink one.  I don't have a SA so no one to ask and wanted to know if they will order one for me if I go into the store.


----------



## EmmJay

Men’s trio available again.


----------



## stylequake

I ordered the men's trio pochette yesterday (and a matching passport cover) - so excited for my first LV! Does anyone know how long it typically takes to approve an order?


----------



## DrTr

What a great first LV to order!!  Usually things go to order in preparation (the step when you know it will be shipped) pretty quickly. However, this men’s pochette has been very slow to move to that stage. I’ve noticed since shutdown that it sometimes takes much longer than usual. I’m growing quite impatient - ordered it at 10 cst yesterday morning and still sitting at pending order. Fingers crossed they get them moving today!! It’s a really great bag, especially the big pouch that is bigger than some other pochettes   Luck to all!


----------



## Alexis168

So excited!  I just ordered the Men's Trio Pochette.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## JWWIFE

I use my MPA with my felicie gold chain..It’s so versatile...


----------



## Bumbles

Looks great on you


JWWIFE said:


> I use my MPA with my felicie gold chain..It’s so versatile...


----------



## JWWIFE

Bumbles said:


> Looks great on you



Thank you


----------



## DrTr

JWWIFE said:


> I use my MPA with my felicie gold chain..It’s so versatile...


You wear it well!  It is so versatile.


----------



## JWWIFE

DrTr said:


> You wear it well!  It is so versatile.


Thank you, it is!


----------



## LVtingting

@EmmJay 
I got the Men’s Trio Pochette this morning, used the overnight for no additional cost thanks to you!!
I’m surprise the hardware is not the shiny silver but more like Gunmetal color so much more beautiful...


----------



## DrTr

LVtingting said:


> @EmmJay
> I got the Men’s Trio Pochette this morning, used the overnight for no additional cost thanks to you!!
> I’m surprise the hardware is not the shiny silver but more like Gunmetal color so much more beautiful...


So glad to hear it!  You are so lucky - I ordered one Tues at 10:00 am with overnight shipping, the thing is still stuck in confirmation processing, and after an hour on hold (8 mins Ea several different times) with customer service this morning all she could tell me was don’t know why.  She did say it “should” ship today for arrival tomorrow but don’t want to get my hopes up.  My cc co. said they approved it at 10:15 Tuesday, they are waiting on LV! I’m sure they are extra busy with Father’s Day, but I’m ready for this gem of a bag!!!!  Can’t wait to see people’s pics - the IRL ones are often better even than the website!  Congrats on your bag  I LOVE darker metal, so even more excited.


----------



## HKsai

LVtingting said:


> @EmmJay
> I got the Men’s Trio Pochette this morning, used the overnight for no additional cost thanks to you!!
> I’m surprise the hardware is not the shiny silver but more like Gunmetal color so much more beautiful...


I was scrambling to pay and I didn’t even get to pick overnight shipping. Mine is still stuck in submitted/pending product availability.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> I was scrambling to pay and I didn’t even get to pick overnight shipping. Mine is still stuck in submitted/pending product availability.


Sorry to hear that - it’s a bummer, though it’s not like I will get to throw on my great new bag and go anywhere fun right now!


----------



## LVtingting

DrTr said:


> So glad to hear it!  You are so lucky - I ordered one Tues at 10:00 am with overnight shipping, the thing is still stuck in confirmation processing, and after an hour on hold (8 mins Ea several different times) with customer service this morning all she could tell me was don’t know why.  She did say it “should” ship today for arrival tomorrow but don’t want to get my hopes up.  My cc co. said they approved it at 10:15 Tuesday, they are waiting on LV! I’m sure they are extra busy with Father’s Day, but I’m ready for this gem of a bag!!!!  Can’t wait to see people’s pics - the IRL ones are often better even than the website!  Congrats on your bag  I LOVE darker metal, so even more excited.


Yes, I feel so lucky thank you and sorry you have to deal with this slow confirmation process... I think you are right about the super busy Father’s Day and like everyone else they probably all taking advantage the overnight shipping. I know it will be worth the wait because I truly think it is a gem. I’ve always love the monogram eclipse but never found anything suitable for me so this was an answer to my prayer. Let me know what you think once you get yours...


----------



## DrTr

LVtingting said:


> Yes, I feel so lucky thank you and sorry you have to deal with this slow confirmation process... I think you are right about the super busy Father’s Day and like everyone else they probably all taking advantage the overnight shipping. I know it will be worth the wait because I truly think it is a gem. I’ve always love the monogram eclipse but never found anything suitable for me so this was an answer to my prayer. Let me know what you think once you get yours...


I’m so glad you love it!  I got the glasses case in eclipse, and have loved eclipse since. I also can’t wait to have this larger pochette that is part of it. I should be using this time as a meditative experiended in going with the flow, but it just looks so great!!!


----------



## EmmJay

It’s here and I LOVE it. All three pieces are made in France. The small Pochette and key pouch have a leather tag on the inside with Made in France and the date code is on the back of the tag. The interior of the key pouch is cloth not canvas like the other key pouches. The large pochette has an interior pocket and the regular Made in France tab and regular leather tab for the date code. The strap appears to be the same width as the strap of the Multipochette. When I ordered this bag on Tuesday, the name was Trio Pochette. Today, the name has changed to Trio Messenger.


----------



## EmmJay

LVtingting said:


> @EmmJay
> I got the Men’s Trio Pochette this morning, used the overnight for no additional cost thanks to you!!
> I’m surprise the hardware is not the shiny silver but more like Gunmetal color so much more beautiful...


Yay!!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> It’s here and I LOVE it. All three pieces are made in France. The small Pochette and key pouch have a leather tag on the inside with Made in France and the date code is on the back of the tag. The interior of the key pouch is cloth not canvas like the other key pouches. The large pochette has an interior pocket and the regular Made in France tab and regular leather tab for the date code. The strap appears to be the same width as the strap of the Multipochette. When I ordered this bag on Tuesday, the name was Trio Pochette. Today, the name has changed to Trio Messenger.


Wonderful!! Sounds perfect, and I really like it in the eclipse mono. I’m hoping for a made in France perfect if my “overnight“ shipping bag ever ships!  Tonight will be the third night if it doesn’t ship, fingers crossed because if it doesn’t go out  today, I won’t get it until at least Monday! must learn patience 

I wonder if the strap is longer than on our multi pochette bags?  Might be kind of nice for those of us that are taller.  I also love those leather corners on the two larger pieces. And that cles, really like it!!  Thanks for the helpful detailed description.

Congratulations  - so glad you got a perfect bag!!!


----------



## kathimarkova

I have a multi pochette reserved In khaki and I just need to do the online payment link that was sent to me but seeing all the stuff about world tour and that it might be coming out in black instead of vachetta is making me reconsider. What do you guys think?


----------



## DrTr

It seems the world tour MP will only be released in vachetta, so not sure the black leather option is available. Don’t know for sure though.


----------



## EmmJay

kathimarkova said:


> I have a multi pochette reserved In khaki and I just need to do the online payment link that was sent to me but seeing all the stuff about world tour and that it might be coming out in black instead of vachetta is making me reconsider. What do you guys think?


The multi Pochette world tour is not scheduled to be released in black leather.


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> It seems the world tour MP will only be released in vachetta, so not sure the black leather option is available. Don’t know for sure though.


You are correct!!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Wonderful!! Sounds perfect, and I really like it in the eclipse mono. I’m hoping for a made in France perfect if my “overnight“ shipping bag ever ships!  Tonight will be the third night if it doesn’t ship, fingers crossed because if it doesn’t go out  today, I won’t get it until at least Monday! must learn patience
> 
> I wonder if the strap is longer than on our multi pochette bags?  Might be kind of nice for those of us that are taller.  I also love those leather corners on the two larger pieces. And that cles, really like it!!  Thanks for the helpful detailed description.
> 
> Congratulations  - so glad you got a perfect bag!!!


I posted strap comparison pics to the multi Pochette to my Instagram stories.


----------



## toujours*chic

EmmJay said:


> I posted strap comparison pics to the multi Pochette to my Instagram stories.


Please do mod shots when you have the chance!


----------



## kathimarkova

EmmJay said:


> The multi Pochette world tour is not scheduled to be released in black leather.


Thank you! Will be paying for my MP this morning, so excited!!!


----------



## kathimarkova

EmmJay said:


> You are correct!!


Thank you! I will stick with original decision and go with OG MP


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Do you know if we can still get the separately sold MP straps? I’d love to get another color option. Anyone know the pricing on those?


----------



## toujours*chic

bigverne28 said:


> Do you know the code? I know others are looking to buy these inserts.


Is there any concern with color transfer? I was thinking to just get the set in a pastel to be safe (or cream).


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> It seems the world tour MP will only be released in vachetta, so not sure the black leather option is available. Don’t know for sure though.


I think I will wait for this rather than go for the mens mono reverse eclipse- as gorgeous as this is- the WT is more my speed. Plus I will be able the get the kaki (? maybe) strap to add to my rose.

Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


----------



## bigverne28

toujours*chic said:


> Is there any concern with color transfer? I was thinking to just get the set in a pastel to be safe (or cream).



The interior of my MPA is brown so a bright colour is not really a concern for me. I have seen pics of people with bright colours inside Damier azur pieces, but I have no idea if they’ve had issues with colour transfer. Maybe contact Samorga or Zoomoni and ask them.


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> I think I will wait for this rather than go for the mens mono reverse eclipse- as gorgeous as this is- the WT is more my speed. Plus I will be able the get the kaki (? maybe) strap to add to my rose.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


never can have too many pochettes


----------



## Starbux32




----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4763544


love your new trio messenger!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> love your new trio messenger!!!  Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks!


Do you love your new bag? It looks beautiful and high quality. I should have mine by now, but it has been stuck in some computer problem at LV since Tuesday morning and won’t release to ship even though they’ve charged my card!!  It’s being looked into, but who knows.  I have to live vicariously through all of you lucky ones that received it. The larger pouch looks so perfect, a little bigger than some women’s pochettes. Can’t wait to see more!!  I love the eclipse and the leather on the corners of the bag.


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Do you love your new bag? It looks beautiful and high quality. I should have mine by now, but it has been stuck in some computer problem at LV since Tuesday morning and won’t release to ship even though they’ve charged my card!!  It’s being looked into, but who knows.  I have to live vicariously through all of you lucky ones that received it. The larger pouch looks so perfect, a little bigger than some women’s pochettes. Can’t wait to see more!!  I love the eclipse and the leather on the corners of the bag.


Yes, I love it, thanks for asking! Hopefully, they will release and ship yours soon. They took forever with me, too. Have you received an email confirmation?


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> Yes, I love it, thanks for asking! Hopefully, they will release and ship yours soon. They took forever with me, too. Have you received an email confirmation?


Yes, I got the confirmation email Tuesday. Just won’t flip to order in preparation. My card didn’t get charged until Thursday night, then it got stuck again. The lovely CA I spoke with said she could see my order, and that they were holding a bag for me, but the computer system seemed to be in a technical error state with my bag  I’m so impatient, with the “free“ overnight shipping should have had the bag Thursday latest!  Yikes. I’m going to let it sit a bit longer to see.  How long did yours take to go order in prep then to shipped?


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Yes, I got the confirmation email Tuesday. Just won’t flip to order in preparation. My card didn’t get charged until Thursday night, then it got stuck again. The lovely CA I spoke with said she could see my order, and that they were holding a bag for me, but the computer system seemed to be in a technical error state with my bag  I’m so impatient, with the “free“ overnight shipping should have had the bag Thursday latest!  Yikes. I’m going to let it sit a bit longer to see.  How long did yours take to go order in prep then to shipped?


If I can recall correctly, I received a confirmation email on the 16th but it didn't ship until the 18th. Don't worry, you will receive it soon, I was super impatient as well and it felt like it took forever! I received it yesterday but I think I placed the online order on Monday or Sunday, something like that. Hope this helps!


----------



## Starbux32

Starbux32 said:


> If I can recall correctly, I received a confirmation email on the 16th but it didn't ship until the 18th. Don't worry, you will receive it soon, I was super impatient as well and it felt like it took forever! I received it yesterday but I think I placed the online order on Monday or Sunday, something like that. Hope this helps!


I must have replaced the order on Tuesday because that's all that's showing in the system but it felt like it took a lot longer than that.


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> I must have replaced the order on Tuesday because that's all that's showing in the system but it felt like it took a lot longer than that.


I know right!!!  When we fall in love with a bag it needs to magically teleport to us! Glad you got yours, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> I know right!!!  When we fall in love with a bag it needs to magically teleport to us! Glad you got yours, thanks for the kind words.


You're welcome, dear! Can't wait to see yours after you get it! Keep holding on!


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> You're welcome, dear! Can't wait to see yours after you get it! Keep holding on!


Thank you!!


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## HKsai

Starbux32 said:


> I must have replaced the order on Tuesday because that's all that's showing in the system but it felt like it took a lot longer than that.


It’s not just you. I placed the order on the 17th and it is still pending for product availability.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4763544


Yay!! Congrats on your new Trio my friend. Happy to see you on the Eclipse train    

Love the SB peeking out in your shot too - an inadvertent “Starbucks and your LV” lol


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> It’s not just you. I placed the order on the 17th and it is still pending for product availability.


Not that I’m glad yours is still pending, n]but it helps to know I’m not the only one. Fingers crossed both our bags ship today!!!!  It’s such a great bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Omg I’m second guessing my decision to get this multi-pochette from CA after seeing your gorgeous unboxings
 
1 week down, 1 week to go!

Fingers crossed for you @DrTr @HKsai


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg I’m second guessing my decision to get this multi-pochette from CA after seeing your gorgeous unboxings
> 
> 1 week down, 1 week to go!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you @DrTr @HKsai


Thank you!!!  Hope yours comes without a hitch!  You had enough trouble with your escale speedy!


----------



## Starbux32

HKsai said:


> It’s not just you. I placed the order on the 17th and it is still pending for product availability.


I received mine yesterday but hopefully yours will come soon as well. Maybe their system got overloaded due to Father's Day shopping, etc.


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay!! Congrats on your new Trio my friend. Happy to see you on the Eclipse train
> 
> Love the SB peeking out in your shot too - an inadvertent “Starbucks and your LV” lol


Thanks beautiful friend, I was wondering if someone would notice, lol! You have a lot of great goodies, too! I must say, this forum is so encouraging and fun!!!!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Omg I’m second guessing my decision to get this multi-pochette from CA after seeing your gorgeous unboxings
> 
> 1 week down, 1 week to go!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you @DrTr @HKsai


+1


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Not that I’m glad yours is still pending, n]but it helps to know I’m not the only one. Fingers crossed both our bags ship today!!!!  It’s such a great bag!


No I feel the same! I don’t mind waiting. I just don’t want it to be me making a mistake.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## EmmJay

I am loving the trio Pochette/Messenger. This bag will be great for everyday and for travel. An iPad mini fits in the front pouch. I love the gunmetal hardware and large zipper pulls and clasps.


----------



## RVM

EmmJay said:


> I am loving the trio Pochette/Messenger. This bag will be great for everyday and for travel. An iPad mini fits in the front pouch. I love the gunmetal hardware and large zipper pulls and clasps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764002


yeah, you rock it!
(this color combo really flatter your skin tone. Love it!)


----------



## bigverne28

EmmJay said:


> I am loving the trio Pochette/Messenger. This bag will be great for everyday and for travel. An iPad mini fits in the front pouch. I love the gunmetal hardware and large zipper pulls and clasps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764002



I wasn’t keen on this bag until I saw it on you. You carry it so well. Good to know it fits an iPad mini!


----------



## gagabag

Congrats to everyone who got theirs (and waiting for orders...)! It’s not something that will work for me but it looks really functional and Emmjay once again nailed the look of the trio messenger!


----------



## Adriana19882

I’ve been wanting the Multi Pochette Accessories since it came out. Each time I checked the LV website it was out of stock. Been stalking the website and this forum the past few days and was finally able to order the khaki! So excited. If anyone is stalking one the khaki is available now, but it will probably go quick.
I even ended up ordering the Prada reedition bag that is similar to the MPA but was so underwhelmed when I received it. Will definitely be returning that one now!


----------



## kikiii_24

Adriana19882 said:


> I’ve been wanting the Multi Pochette Accessories since it came out. Each time I checked the LV website it was out of stock. Been stalking the website and this forum the past few days and was finally able to order the khaki! So excited. If anyone is stalking one the khaki is available now, but it will probably go quick.
> I even ended up ordering the Prada reedition bag that is similar to the MPA but was so underwhelmed when I received it. Will definitely be returning that one now!



Congrats on the unicorn! I haven’t used mine yet but it’s just so pretty to look at sometimes lol


----------



## sv1999

Adriana19882 said:


> I’ve been wanting the Multi Pochette Accessories since it came out. Each time I checked the LV website it was out of stock. Been stalking the website and this forum the past few days and was finally able to order the khaki! So excited. If anyone is stalking one the khaki is available now, but it will probably go quick.
> I even ended up ordering the Prada reedition bag that is similar to the MPA but was so underwhelmed when I received it. Will definitely be returning that one now!



Were you able to order through a European site or US Site?


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> I am loving the trio Pochette/Messenger. This bag will be great for everyday and for travel. An iPad mini fits in the front pouch. I love the gunmetal hardware and large zipper pulls and clasps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764002


As you always do, you wear this bag to perfection!!


----------



## DrTr

Adriana19882 said:


> I’ve been wanting the Multi Pochette Accessories since it came out. Each time I checked the LV website it was out of stock. Been stalking the website and this forum the past few days and was finally able to order the khaki! So excited. If anyone is stalking one the khaki is available now, but it will probably go quick.
> I even ended up ordering the Prada reedition bag that is similar to the MPA but was so underwhelmed when I received it. Will definitely be returning that one now!


 Congratulations  on your kaki MP!! Can’t wait until you get it, it is such a fun bag, to wear in so many ways!!


----------



## Starbux32

First day out, I'm in love!


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> First day out, I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764632


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks, darling! Please keep us updated on when you get yours, I can't wait!!


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks, darling! Please keep us updated on when you get yours, I can't wait!!


Thank you! i will take your belief in my bag as truth!!  Hope your outing was made so much better by your gorgeous bag.


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Thank you! i will take your belief in my bag as truth!!  Hope your outing was made so much better by your gorgeous bag.


Yes!!! And you're so welcome!


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Thank you! i will take your belief in my bag as truth!!  Hope your outing was made so much better by your gorgeous bag.


I wonder if they are going to hold our spots until the actual launch :/


----------



## Starbux32

HKsai said:


> I wonder if they are going to hold our spots until the actual launch :/


I hope not, but let's see of it's just the Father's Day melee that's held things up.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> I wonder if they are going to hold our spots until the actual launch :/





Starbux32 said:


> I hope not, but let's see of it's just the Father's Day melee that's held things up.


I hope not too but I am sure there was a flood of orders for Father’s Day and that free :overnight: shipping!  Fingers crossed - I have noticed sometimes on Sunday nights things start moving. I honestly don’t care when I get it (as long as it’s soon) if it would only move to order in preparation!!


----------



## toujours*chic

EmmJay said:


> I am loving the trio Pochette/Messenger. This bag will be great for everyday and for travel. An iPad mini fits in the front pouch. I love the gunmetal hardware and large zipper pulls and clasps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764002


This is gorgeous on you especially with the outfit- perfection!


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @DrTr @toujours*chic @gagabag @RVM @bigverne28


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> I hope not too but I am sure there was a flood of orders for Father’s Day and that free :overnight: shipping!  Fingers crossed - I have noticed sometimes on Sunday nights things start moving. I honestly don’t care when I get it (as long as it’s soon) if it would only move to order in preparation!!


Will look forward to your review- I totally love the look! This capsule collection seems to have been a huge success- congrats to all who were able to get somwthing!


----------



## Adriana19882

sv1999 said:


> Were you able to order through a European site or US Site?



US site! There’s a thread on here “what you’re stalking” and I saw that someone posted it was available last night. It seems like it’s mostly updates for the US website on there. I recommend following that thread.


----------



## sv1999

Adriana19882 said:


> US site! There’s a thread on here “what you’re stalking” and I saw that someone posted it was available last night. It seems like it’s mostly updates for the US website on there. I recommend following that thread.


Thanks for your reply! I tried but you guys are so lucky to have the bag restocked almost daily. I am following the EU version of that thread but nobody has seen the MPA since early May... just waiting and fingers crossed


----------



## patty_o

I've been eyeing the MP bag as my next purchase (not in a hurry to buy it... doing all the research I can), but I cannot decide between Rose Clair and Kaki. Is there a general consensus between the two (like which one goes with a certain type of wardrobe or whatnot), or do you guys just go with what strap you like better?


----------



## bigverne28

patty_o said:


> I've been eyeing the MP bag as my next purchase (not in a hurry to buy it... doing all the research I can), but I cannot decide between Rose Clair and Kaki. Is there a general consensus between the two (like which one goes with a certain type of wardrobe or whatnot), or do you guys just go with what strap you like better?



I have khaki because it’s fits better with my wardrobe. I’m not really a pink person and also I’d be concerned with colour transfer on such a light colour. However I do think the rose clair is pretty but I guess it’s down to personal preference.


----------



## DrTr

sv1999 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I tried but you guys are so lucky to have the bag restocked almost daily. I am following the EU version of that thread but nobody has seen the MPA since early May... just waiting and fingers crossed


How frustrating for those of you looking and hoping!  Fingers crossed for all of you that want one.


----------



## DrTr

patty_o said:


> I've been eyeing the MP bag as my next purchase (not in a hurry to buy it... doing all the research I can), but I cannot decide between Rose Clair and Kaki. Is there a general consensus between the two (like which one goes with a certain type of wardrobe or whatnot), or do you guys just go with what strap you like better?


I’d say go with whatever calls you the most. I liked both colors, but as I love purples, pinks and blues, the rose strap was a no brainEr for me. The kaki strap doesn’t fit with my wardrobe as easily, although it’s a gorgeous color. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## karylicious

patty_o said:


> I've been eyeing the MP bag as my next purchase (not in a hurry to buy it... doing all the research I can), but I cannot decide between Rose Clair and Kaki. Is there a general consensus between the two (like which one goes with a certain type of wardrobe or whatnot), or do you guys just go with what strap you like better?


Buy both straps


----------



## Adriana19882

karylicious said:


> Buy both straps



Are the straps available for purchase? I would love to get a pink one also just to change it up. I also saw on Instagram a picture of a black strap, anyone know if they are releasing more colors? I would imagine they are considering the bag is now part of the permanent collection.


----------



## Kdiamond55

Wowowowowowow! Gorgeous! I really love it


----------



## Adriana19882

patty_o said:


> I've been eyeing the MP bag as my next purchase (not in a hurry to buy it... doing all the research I can), but I cannot decide between Rose Clair and Kaki. Is there a general consensus between the two (like which one goes with a certain type of wardrobe or whatnot), or do you guys just go with what strap you like better?



I was going back and forth between khaki and pink, but ultimately ended up ordering khaki. I wear a lot of darker colors in the fall and winter and I couldn’t see the pink strap fitting my wardrobe then. I also don’t plan to baby the bag (too much lol) so I didn’t want to worry about the strap getting dirty.


----------



## LittleStar88

I had a really hard time choosing between pink and kaki. I ended up with Kaki since it is a darker neutral and will wear easily in winter and fall, and kaki goes well with my summer wardrobe colors....

That said, I am 100% interested in buying the pink strap, too! I see them on Fashionphile but they are way overpriced (hovering around $900 USD for the pink strap). Hoping LV will release them on their own as an accessory.

I kind of feel like the pink strap was more popular than kaki.


----------



## DrTr

Did anyone with an eclipse trio pending forever   get any joy?  Mine is still pending, not cancelled but not moving. I’m so ready to get this fabulous bag!!


----------



## patty_o

Thank you guys for the input! I think I might go with Kaki first. Based on many pics I've seen here (and Instagram), I think it goes more with my wardrobe than Rose Clair. That said, I will be open to buying the Rose Clair strap sometime in the future! 

I think I may be in ban island (ordered a Nano Noe last night... I think it's my 12th piece) so I will have to wait on this one maybe later this year. Unless I find the MP bag Kaki at a boutique that doesn't record their sale under your account (a store inside Bloomingdale's did this, and it didn't count under my account). Gives me more time to research this bag


----------



## BossyLady

DrTr said:


> Did anyone with an eclipse trio pending forever   get any joy?  Mine is still pending, not cancelled but not moving. I’m so ready to get this fabulous bag!!


Crazy thing my order was stuck in order in preparation since Tuesday. Then on Friday I got the delivery. No tracking email was ever sent to me at all.


----------



## DrTr

BossyLady said:


> Crazy thing my order was stuck in order in preparation since Tuesday. Then on Friday I got the delivery. No tracking email was ever sent to me at all.


Oh wow!!!  What a weird deal, but how exciting for you!!!  I think the free overnight shipping offer frazzled their computers, so nothing has gone as usual. Would love if my bag showed today!!  Do you love it?  It looks so stunning on people


----------



## BossyLady

DrTr said:


> Oh wow!!!  What a weird deal, but how exciting for you!!!  I think the free overnight shipping offer frazzled their computers, so nothing has gone as usual. Would love if my bag showed today!!  Do you love it?  It looks so stunning on people


Yes that was bad I called and yelled at them because I’d like to know when deliveries from them are coming! It is definitely a nice surprise I am happy with it as I do tend to wear dark colors often! I previously sent back the MP a couple months ago since I already had similar pieces. So glad the strap is longer too


----------



## DrTr

BossyLady said:


> Yes that was bad I called and yelled at them because I’d like to know when deliveries from them are coming! It is definitely a nice surprise I am happy with it as I do tend to wear dark colors often! I previously sent back the MP a couple months ago since I already had similar pieces. So glad the strap is longer too


I can’t wait for a longer strap too as I am taller, but I actually don’t expect to get the bag as it’s been stuck charged on my card now for 6 days and hasn’t even moved to order in prep. I’m trying to figure out next step, I’ve talked to CS twice, no real info. Don’t want to cancel until I know for sure. Maybe today will be the magic day where it ships! I know the pandemic has fouled up everything, so trying to be patient, but it’s hard when you love a bag!!  Enjoy yours!


----------



## Melissa V

DrTr said:


> Did anyone with an eclipse trio pending forever   get any joy?  Mine is still pending, not cancelled but not moving. I’m so ready to get this fabulous bag!!


Mine is still pending from last Tuesday and I've been driving myself nuts refreshing the website.  I just want it to MOVE already.


----------



## DrTr

Melissa V said:


> Mine is still pending from last Tuesday and I've been driving myself nuts refreshing the website.  I just want it to MOVE already.


I hear you!!!  I want it to move for both of us!!  Yikes it’s maddening. It’s so much fun to get a bag and to anticipate its arrival, but to have it just be stuck does drive us nuts!! Here’s to our bags shipping tonight!!


----------



## BossyLady

DrTr said:


> I hear you!!!  I want it to move for both of us!!  Yikes it’s maddening. It’s so much fun to get a bag and to anticipate its arrival, but to have it just be stuck does drive us nuts!! Here’s to our bags shopping tonight!!


I would say don’t cancel your orders because the bag just popped up on the stalking page an hour ago as place in cart. This means they have more of these to sell!


----------



## DrTr

BossyLady said:


> I would say don’t cancel your orders because the bag just popped up on the stalking page an hour ago as place in cart. This means they have more of these to sell!


Wow!  Haven’t even looked in stalking thread as I figured they had oversold. No, cancelling will be last resort!!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## BossyLady

DrTr said:


> Wow!  Haven’t even looked in stalking thread as I figured they had oversold. No, cancelling will be last resort!!  Thanks for the info.


You’re welcomethat was the second time it popped up since Friday so you guys bag will come. Drop in on the stalking thread and it will show you what times the bag was place in cart


----------



## DrTr

BossyLady said:


> You’re welcomethat was the second time it popped up since Friday so you guys bag will come. Drop in on the stalking thread and it will show you what times the bag was place in cart


Thanks for the support!  I sometimes check in there just for fun, but figured with a confirmed order didn’t need to  Can’t wait to use the trio set - the bags are a good size and at 5’8” longer straps are good.


----------



## BossyLady

DrTr said:


> Thanks for the support!  I sometimes check in there just for fun, but figured with a confirmed order didn’t need to  Can’t wait to use the trio set - the bags are a good size and at 5’8” longer straps are good.


It’s nice you’ll love it. My favorite piece is the larger black bag. I think I will wear this one the most because of it’s sturdiness and space. The key pouch is cute but I will never wear it with the set although I do plan on keeping it. I tried the strap as a belt and it was a little too big but was a nice touch as a belt bag style using just the gray middle pouch. I am currently looking for a smoke black colored chain to give me more options to style it. Overall I would buy this set again and have no regrets. Good luck and check back when your beauty arrives


----------



## DrTr

BossyLady said:


> It’s nice you’ll love it. My favorite piece is the larger black bag. I think I will wear this one the most because of it’s sturdiness and space. The key pouch is cute but I will never wear it with the set although I do plan on keeping it. I tried the strap as a belt and it was a little too big but was a nice touch as a belt bag style using just the gray middle pouch. I am currently looking for a smoke black colored chain to give me more options to style it. Overall I would buy this set again and have no regrets. Good luck and check back when your beauty arrives


Thanks for your wonderful detailed description!  Can’t wait to get it even more. I will continue to be here, and hope to do a reveal soon. Enjoy your multi functional bag!!


----------



## Melissa V

BossyLady said:


> It’s nice you’ll love it. My favorite piece is the larger black bag. I think I will wear this one the most because of it’s sturdiness and space. The key pouch is cute but I will never wear it with the set although I do plan on keeping it. I tried the strap as a belt and it was a little too big but was a nice touch as a belt bag style using just the gray middle pouch. I am currently looking for a smoke black colored chain to give me more options to style it. Overall I would buy this set again and have no regrets. Good luck and check back when your beauty arrives


I can't wait to get it.  I've been waiting for this since I first heard about it  I'm looking forward to the black strap so I can use it with my black/white neonoe.


----------



## DrTr

Melissa V said:


> I can't wait to get it.  I've been waiting for this since I first heard about it  I'm looking forward to the black strap so I can use it with my black/white neonoe.


Great idea. I’ll be using with other bags too!


----------



## EmmJay

Sending you positive vibes and patience @DrTr @Melissa V. It’s on the way. I can feel it.


----------



## bigverne28

According to LV they will be doing more MPA strap colours in the fall. I have seen the pink strap selling on Vestiare Collective and some European resell sites for around £400-£500.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Sending you positive vibes and patience @DrTr @Melissa V. It’s on the way. I can feel it.


Thanks EmmJay - you do seem to carry that LV magic with you, so fingers crossed you sprinkled good LV dust on us!!  I love the positive vibes - the patience is mine to work on   Not my strong suit!!! Keep hoping for that magical email saying your order has shipped!!!


----------



## Venessa84

I spoke to CS today about the trio eclipse and she explained it’s currently on backorder but those who placed it on the 17th, it will most likely ship on 7/1. So keeping my fingers crossed for those who are waiting!


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> I can’t wait for a longer strap too as I am taller, but I actually don’t expect to get the bag as it’s been stuck charged on my card now for 6 days and hasn’t even moved to order in prep. I’m trying to figure out next step, I’ve talked to CS twice, no real info. Don’t want to cancel until I know for sure. Maybe today will be the magic day where it ships! I know the pandemic has fouled up everything, so trying to be patient, but it’s hard when you love a bag!!  Enjoy yours!





Melissa V said:


> Mine is still pending from last Tuesday and I've been driving myself nuts refreshing the website.  I just want it to MOVE already.


I’ve also been waiting since 6/17! I called CS and they said the order looks good and it just takes time.



Venessa84 said:


> Venessa84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to CS today about the trio eclipse and she explained it’s currently on backorder but those who placed it on the 17th, it will most likely ship on 7/1. So keeping my fingers crossed for those who are waiting!
Click to expand...


That’s good to know! Hopefully the new batch is still made in France


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> I spoke to CS today about the trio eclipse and she explained it’s currently on backorder but those who placed it on the 17th, it will most likely ship on 7/1. So keeping my fingers crossed for those who are waiting!


Thank you so much!  That still a WHOLE week (says the 5 year old in me). I actually got my order in on the 16th so I hope your contact was right. Thanks for sharing the news.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> I’ve also been waiting since 6/17! I called CS and they said the order looks good and it just takes time.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good to know! Hopefully the new batch is still made in France


I’m so glad you heard that news HKsai!  It gives me hope. And yes MIF would be a nice treat after our delay. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lallybelle

I had decided to get the Trio with my SA, so hopefully that goes ok. But i had purchased the coin card holder and it disappeared from my account so I figured it got canceled. But the charge came off of pending and I am now charged, but the order only shows under "orders" in my account overview with no status, and it doesn't show at all under the regular"orders" tab. ???????


----------



## DrTr

lallybelle said:


> I had decided to get the Trio with my SA, so hopefully that goes ok. But i had purchased the coin card holder and it disappeared from my account so I figured it got canceled. But the charge came off of pending and I am now charged, but the order only shows under "orders" in my account overview with no status, and it doesn't show at all under the regular"orders" tab. ???????


That’s exactly the “status” mine is in.  They charged my card on 6/17.   Shows as pending, but when I click my orders it’s not there. CS told me they are “holding” a bag for me, but there was some weird computer error code she couldn’t figure out. Have no idea what is means, but we have the same process going.


----------



## lallybelle

DrTr said:


> That’s exactly the “status” mine is in.  They charged my card on 6/17.   Shows as pending, but when I click my orders it’s not there. CS told me they are “holding” a bag for me, but there was some weird computer error code she couldn’t figure out. Have no idea what is means, but we have the same process going.



Well glad to know I am not alone. I guess we are gonna find out eventually what's up...lol.


----------



## EmmJay

For those that are waiting for the trio Pochette to be fulfilled from ordering online, it launches in store in the US on 6/26. So keep that in mind if you don’t want to continue to play the waiting game. Maybe an in store CA can get it for you sooner.


----------



## DrTr

lallybelle said:


> Well glad to know I am not alone. I guess we are gonna find out eventually what's up...lol.


Yes, anticipation loves company!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> For those that are waiting for the trio Pochette to be fulfilled from ordering online, it launches in store in the US on 6/26. So keep that in mind if you don’t want to continue to play the waiting game. Maybe an in store CA can get it for you sooner.


Thank you!  I forget that, as online it says “exclusively online”  I guess I’m gullible!


----------



## HKsai

The pending charge on my credit card for my trio messenger had disappeared. Is this the same for other people? They charged me on the day of the 17th but it is not showing now.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> The pending charge on my credit card for my trio messenger had disappeared. Is this the same for other people? They charged me on the day of the 17th but it is not showing now.


Mine went from a pending transaction to charged on my card. I guess I better go check my account!


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> The pending charge on my credit card for my trio messenger had disappeared. Is this the same for other people? They charged me on the day of the 17th but it is not showing now.





DrTr said:


> Mine went from a pending transaction to charged on my card. I guess I better go check my account!


Just checked, my card is still charged for the bag, and no credit issued. I almost couldn’t find the transaction, but there it was.


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Mine went from a pending transaction to charged on my card. I guess I better go check my account!


I’m nervous that it is because I used my debit card and I just pur


DrTr said:


> Just checked, my card is still charged for the bag, and no credit issued. I almost couldn’t find the transaction, but there it was.


Is your charge on the CC under June 17th? It might be because I’m using my debit card. I had a pending charge for the longest time but now I have no pending nor a real charge for that specific item. So frustrating


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Just checked, my card is still charged for the bag, and no credit issued. I almost couldn’t find the transaction, but there it was.


Is your charge under the date June 17th? I’m nervous if it is because I used a debit card. I had a pending charge for a long while but it had disappeared.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> I’m nervous that it is because I used my debit card and I just pur
> 
> Is your charge on the CC under June 17th? It might be because I’m using my debit card. I had a pending charge for the longest time but now I have no pending nor a real charge for that specific item. So frustrating


I always use a credit card for online purchases, especially ones of any size in case I need to dispute and have protection From cc company. Although if you use your debit card as a credit card you may still get the same protection. It is frustrating and weird isn’t it!  I hope it gets squared away soon for all of us stuck in limbo!  And yes my charge pended on the 16th, and charged late evening on the 17th. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DrTr

FYI - I checked on my order just now, talked to an absolutely lovely person that told me for those of us with this pending status there is no problem with the orders, there is just a slight delay. They also told me there’s a delay with the tracking information showing up for some reason. So I have hope! Fingers crossed for all. It is such a fabulous bag so now I’m trying to move into a state where I’m just anticipating something wonderful showing up!!!  Truly during these turbulent times, it’s nice to have something beautiful to look forward to unboxing!!


----------



## Melissa V

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much!  That still a WHOLE week (says the 5 year old in me). I actually got my order in on the 16th so I hope your contact was right. Thanks for sharing the news.


LOL... I was thinking the same thing.. "I want it NOW!"


----------



## Venessa84

HKsai said:


> The pending charge on my credit card for my trio messenger had disappeared. Is this the same for other people? They charged me on the day of the 17th but it is not showing now.



Exact same thing happened to me and I used a credit card. According to LV CS, there’s no issue, just the order is delayed.


----------



## EmmJay

For US only, my CA has this. Please PM with first name and number if interested.


----------



## Adriana19882

I received my multi pochette yesterday and while I love the bag I’m just curious if what I’ve received is a return. Does LV not pack their bags with wrapping paper, plastic etc?? I only have two other bags from them and I can’t remember how they arrived.

The last luxury bag I ordered was from Celine and the packaging was impeccable. I seriously can’t believe that LV sends out their bags like this? Each item was in its dust bag, the straps were in the largest pochette and that’s it. No stuffing in the bags to keep their shape or anything. 

Also, the canvas on this bag seems super thin! I have a never full and a neonoe (no SLGs) so I was quite surprised to see how thin the canvas feels in comparison to those two.


----------



## Venessa84

Adriana19882 said:


> I received my multi pochette yesterday and while I love the bag I’m just curious if what I’ve received is a return. Does LV not pack their bags with wrapping paper, plastic etc?? I only have two other bags from them and I can’t remember how they arrived.
> 
> The last luxury bag I ordered was from Celine and the packaging was impeccable. I seriously can’t believe that LV sends out their bags like this? Each item was in its dust bag, the straps were in the largest pochette and that’s it. No stuffing in the bags to keep their shape or anything.
> 
> Also, the canvas on this bag seems super thin! I have a never full and a neonoe (no SLGs) so I was quite surprised to see how thin the canvas feels in comparison to those two.



That sounds normal. I was talking to @DrTr and LV could definitely step up their packaging game. Regardless of the price of the bag, mine has never come stuffed or wrapped. Just thrown in a box.


----------



## DrTr

Adriana19882 said:


> I received my multi pochette yesterday and while I love the bag I’m just curious if what I’ve received is a return. Does LV not pack their bags with wrapping paper, plastic etc?? I only have two other bags from them and I can’t remember how they arrived.
> 
> The last luxury bag I ordered was from Celine and the packaging was impeccable. I seriously can’t believe that LV sends out their bags like this? Each item was in its dust bag, the straps were in the largest pochette and that’s it. No stuffing in the bags to keep their shape or anything.
> 
> Also, the canvas on this bag seems super thin! I have a never full and a neonoe (no SLGs) so I was quite surprised to see how thin the canvas feels in comparison to those two.


No, LVs packaging isn’t luxurious. Dust bags are usually it. They might come with a different number of them For same bag for each person. I was surprised too with my first LV bag, as other luxury houses usually use tissue, air bags in the bags etc.  but LV doesn’t do that. As far as the canvas goes, idk. Some canvas lately is thinner it seems, but some of my pieces are quite thick and sturdy canvas.

after I got over my surprise, my only concern is having a dust bag and good quality in the piece I ordered!  HTH


----------



## DrTr

*my daily check in with *everyone that ordered the eclipse. Any joy on shipping news?  Mine is still pending.


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> *my daily check in with *everyone that ordered the eclipse. Any joy on shipping news?  Mine is still pending.


I'm praying yours will arrive soon, I check this thread everyday to check the progress of your bag.


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> I'm praying yours will arrive soon, I check this thread everyday to check the progress of your bag.


You are so kind Starbux32!!!  Love your new eclipse avatar!!  I know it will arrive, I hope this week but more like next week I’m guessing. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> You are so kind Starbux32!!!  Love your new eclipse avatar!!  I know it will arrive, I hope this week but more like next week I’m guessing. Thanks for thinking of me.


Thanks and I can't wait for you and others to show yours off soon!!!


----------



## Melissa V

DrTr said:


> *my daily check in with *everyone that ordered the eclipse. Any joy on shipping news?  Mine is still pending.


No joy here yet.   I did contact CS and they're saying 3-5 days.  I'm hoping closer to the 3 instead of 5.


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks and I can't wait for you and others to show yours off soon!!!


Yay!  Can’t wait to use and show if off!  You got a great pick of yours for your avatar, really do love it!!


Melissa V said:


> No joy here yet.  I did contact CS and they're saying 3-5 days. I'm hoping closer to the 3 instead of 5.


3 to 5 days!! Yay, that’s some info to hang onto a bit. I’m hoping it’s 3 too - for you and for me!  Fingers crossed for you too - hope we both get to share our shipping notice no later than Friday!!!  And then our very stylish sharp new trios!!


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Yay!  Can’t wait to use and show if off!  You got a great pick of yours for your avatar, really do love it!!
> 3 to 5 days!! Yay, that’s some info to hang onto a bit. I’m hoping it’s 3 too - for you and for me!  Fingers crossed for you too - hope we both get to share our shipping notice no later than Friday!!!  And then our very stylish sharp new trios!!


Still pending for me but I got a Métis and essential trunk as pacifier so I’m okay with waiting...for now.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Still pending for me but I got a Métis and essential trunk as pacifier so I’m okay with waiting...for now.


Good plan!! Hope it helped


----------



## Lilqtwitch

Adriana19882 said:


> I received my multi pochette yesterday and while I love the bag I’m just curious if what I’ve received is a return. Does LV not pack their bags with wrapping paper, plastic etc?? I only have two other bags from them and I can’t remember how they arrived.
> 
> The last luxury bag I ordered was from Celine and the packaging was impeccable. I seriously can’t believe that LV sends out their bags like this? Each item was in its dust bag, the straps were in the largest pochette and that’s it. No stuffing in the bags to keep their shape or anything.
> 
> Also, the canvas on this bag seems super thin! I have a never full and a neonoe (no SLGs) so I was quite surprised to see how thin the canvas feels in comparison to those two.


No, normally they come in the dust bag and the box. If you're lucky, they tie a ribbon on the box. 

I have seen many reviews on this bag before deciding to purchase mine and many have said that the canvas is a lot softer than their usual canvas.


----------



## BaguetteLove

Adriana19882 said:


> I received my multi pochette yesterday and while I love the bag I’m just curious if what I’ve received is a return. Does LV not pack their bags with wrapping paper, plastic etc?? I only have two other bags from them and I can’t remember how they arrived.
> 
> The last luxury bag I ordered was from Celine and the packaging was impeccable. I seriously can’t believe that LV sends out their bags like this? Each item was in its dust bag, the straps were in the largest pochette and that’s it. No stuffing in the bags to keep their shape or anything.
> 
> Also, the canvas on this bag seems super thin! I have a never full and a neonoe (no SLGs) so I was quite surprised to see how thin the canvas feels in comparison to those two.


That sucks. The package is part of the whole expierence!


----------



## satine112

Starbux32 said:


> First day out, I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764632


can you fit sunglasses cases, etc in this? can you show us what you put in this bag? i want it!


----------



## lallybelle

@DrTr Hey did your order move? Mine is now "Order in Preparation".Yay!


----------



## HKsai

lallybelle said:


> @DrTr Hey did your order move? Mine is now "Order in Preparation".Yay!


Congrats!!!! Mine is still pending


----------



## DrTr

lallybelle said:


> @DrTr Hey did your order move? Mine is now "Order in Preparation".Yay!


yay for you!  Still mine sits but that yours moved means good for all of us I bet!!   Now you can stalk UPS


HKsai said:


> Congrats!!!! Mine is still pending


mine too - maybe later tonight or tomorrow!!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## lallybelle

@DrTr @HKsai

*Fingers  Crossed*


----------



## Starbux32

satine112 said:


> can you fit sunglasses cases, etc in this? can you show us what you put in this bag? i want it!


I don't wear sunglasses but I'm sure it's roomy enough if the case isn't too bulky. I switched back into another bag (Neverfull PM) but these items (including my phone, Samsung Galaxy S9 but I'm using it) were the one's I carried in the men's trio messenger:





satine112 said:


> can you fit sunglasses cases, etc in this? can you show us what you put in this bag? i want it!


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Thank you!  I forget that, as online it says “exclusively online”  I guess I’m gullible!


No just excited and focused, lol!


----------



## Starbux32

Starbux32 said:


> I don't wear sunglasses but I'm sure it's roomy enough if the case isn't too bulky. I switched back into another bag (Neverfull PM) but these items (including my phone, Samsung Galaxy S9 but I'm using it) were the one's I carried in the men's trio messenger:
> View attachment 4769487


Sorry, I hope this helps.


----------



## Melissa V

DrTr said:


> yay for you!  Still mine sits but that yours moved means good for all of us I bet!!   Now you can stalk UPS
> mine too - maybe later tonight or tomorrow!!  Fingers crossed!!


Hope yours starts moving!  I got a tracking number this evening too... going to be stalking the UPS guy tomorrow.


----------



## HKsai

No movement for mine yet. Hopefully tomorrow. Good luck everyone and good night


----------



## HKsai

My order seemed to be disappeared from my order list if I attempt to click it from my profile page. It still counts as one of the orders according to the pending number. Argh...hopefully it is still going through.

Update: just kidding. My order had moved from submitted to pending order validation. Buying LV is like having a relationship. An emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## DrTr

Melissa V said:


> Hope yours starts moving!  I got a tracking number this evening too... going to be stalking the UPS guy tomorrow.


Yay! have fun - I’m conditioned to the sound of that truck and felt sad when it drove right on by yesterday! Do share yours after it arrives!


HKsai said:


> No movement for mine yet. Hopefully tomorrow. Good luck everyone and good night


for me either, and still none this morning. Today is the day - I feel it! (or I’m trying to  )


HKsai said:


> My order seemed to be disappeared from my order list if I attempt to click it from my profile page. It still counts as one of the orders according to the pending number. Argh...hopefully it is still going through.
> 
> Update: just kidding. My order had moved from submitted to pending order validation. Buying LV is like having a relationship. An emotional rollercoaster.


In some ways it feels worse - but when that bag arrives WE get to decide exactly what relationship we want with it  until then Louis is in control.


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Yay! have fun - I’m conditioned to the sound of that truck and felt sad when it drove right on by yesterday! Do share yours after it arrives!
> for me either, and still none this morning. Today is the day - I feel it! (or I’m trying to  )
> In some ways it feels worse - but when that bag arrives WE get to decide exactly what relationship we want with it  until then Louis is in control.


Mine is in order in preparation now!


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Mine is in order in preparation now!


Yay!! Not mine. I‘m feeling a bit cursed at this point  I’m glad they are moving but that feeling I won’t be getting this bag is growing ever stronger!!


----------



## DrTr

My gut feel was right - some computer error.  Only option was to cancel the bag. I have someone very kind trying to help me find a bag but I had a feeling I maybe was not going to actually receive the bag. If it shows up it will be a happy surprise. Hope you all enjoy yours very much! And thanks for the support as we waited.  Now either more waiting for the trio (just love this bag!!) or waiting for a future one.


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> My gut feel was right - some computer error.  Only option was to cancel the bag. I have someone very kind trying to help me find a bag but I had a feeling I maybe was not going to actually receive the bag. If it shows up it will be a happy surprise. Hope you all enjoy yours very much! And thanks for the support as we waited.  Now either more waiting for the trio (just love this bag!!) or waiting for a future one.


Are you sure??? My order disappeared for an hour when it was changing status! I think there’s hope!!!


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Are you sure??? My order disappeared for an hour when it was changing status! I think there’s hope!!!


Thank you so much HKsai - no, customer service, a very helpful woman, took it to management and there is a code that essentially puts an order into endless waiting (a bug, not on purpose). That’s where my order had gone. We are trying to work through it, but nothing could be done until this order cancelled.   Customer service last week told me there was an error, then another CS person said it was fine, but since this a rare bug, some reps don’t know of it. So I got caught in an endless loop.

I have another kind person in LV helping, fingers crossed I can still get one of these unicorns!  I’m so thrilled for everyone that got or is getting theirs. And it’s nice to come here and share


----------



## satine112

Starbux32 said:


> I don't wear sunglasses but I'm sure it's roomy enough if the case isn't too bulky. I switched back into another bag (Neverfull PM) but these items (including my phone, Samsung Galaxy S9 but I'm using it) were the one's I carried in the men's trio messenger:
> View attachment 4769487


thank you!  ok, so it's very narrow and is best for minimalist days - good to know.


----------



## Starbux32

satine112 said:


> thank you!  ok, so it's very narrow and is best for minimalist days - good to know.


I just put my glasses, which were inside of the plastic case, inside and there was plenty of room. I don't overstuff my bags anymore do to shoulder, upper back issues so I actually could probably carry more things inside but don't. I really am a big bag, tote person but this bag is pretty sufficient for my needs and helps me not to overstuff. 

I say try it, it wouldn't hurt and if you don't like it or it doesn't work, just return it. It is pretty hard to get though.


----------



## karylicious

I had mine shipped to the store..  I had my Dauphine shipped here and hated the experience of having my box thrown at my door...it arrived last week but I couldn’t go until tomorrow. Can’t wait...


----------



## HKsai

My trio messenger had shipped! Or at least label is made and ready to go.


----------



## EmmJay

The World Tour MP is available to order.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> My trio messenger had shipped! Or at least label is made and ready to go.


Yay - it should be heading your way soon!!


----------



## mimi89

Even if I ordered in the store and was told that the launch was 26/6 - Surprise! No bag on launch date! I wish they stop telling clients to preorder and fully paid when the stock don’t even arrive in time. Can’t blame COVID-19 for its delivery delay, they’re large enough to have a clearer picture of their shipment for a product launch!


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> Even if I ordered in the store and was told that the launch was 26/6 - Surprise! No bag on launch date! I wish they stop telling clients to preorder and fully paid when the stock don’t even arrive in time. Can’t blame COVID-19 for its delivery delay, they’re large enough to have a clearer picture of their shipment for a product launch!


I know it is frustrating isn’t it?  My eclipse order from last Tuesday got caught in a strange computer error so had to cancel and reorder, but no guarantee the bag will come. 

LV seems to struggle with the “back end“ part of their store and online operation quite a bit, and has for awhile. Computer glitches, ordering glitches, etc.  I honestly don’t think their system keeps up well with the overwhelming number of SKU‘s they sell. I do know that COVID really has screwed up entire shipping lines (not to mention everyone that has suffered directly from it) and ships are late leaving because they are held at the port, or not allowed to dock and offload. It’s a real mess globally right now so I would guess that’s a small part of it at least. 

Hope you and everyone gets the bag that ordered it!! They are somewhere right now just waiting to be delivered to those of us that want one   I‘m working on my patience (not my strong suit) so maybe something good will come of the delay.


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> I know it is frustrating isn’t it?  My eclipse order from last Tuesday got caught in a strange computer error so had to cancel and reorder, but no guarantee the bag will come.
> 
> LV seems to struggle with the “back end“ part of their store and online operation quite a bit, and has for awhile. Computer glitches, ordering glitches, etc.  I honestly don’t think their system keeps up well with the overwhelming number of SKU‘s they sell. I do know that COVID really has screwed up entire shipping lines (not to mention everyone that has suffered directly from it) and ships are late leaving because they are held at the port, or not allowed to dock and offload. It’s a real mess globally right now so I would guess that’s a small part of it at least.
> 
> Hope you and everyone gets the bag that ordered it!! They are somewhere right now just waiting to be delivered to those of us that want one   I‘m working on my patience (not my strong suit) so maybe something good will come of the delay)


Sending so much love and good luck to you!!!!!! I’m assuming it is your K on your avatar. Patience is not my strong suit and I found myself having to channel a lot of H patience. Good things and perfect bags come to those who wait!


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Sending so much love and good luck to you!!!!!! I’m assuming it is your K on your avatar. Patience is not my strong suit and I found myself having to channel a lot of H patience. Good things and perfect bags come to those who wait!


Thanks so much!!  Yes that is my K - feel like I waited from when I was a little girl for that! Channeling patience is good   When will your eclipse arrive?  Can’t wait to see it!!


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much!!  Yes that is my K - feel like I waited from when I was a little girl for that! Channeling patience is good   When will your eclipse arrive?  Can’t wait to see it!!


When I was checking out, I was freaking out to click through everything and I picked standard shipping. It says Wednesday for now but it is usually 2 days ahead of the “estimate date that they give before they pick up the package.”  So I’m hoping Monday or Tuesday


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> When I was checking out, I was freaking out to click through everything and I picked standard shipping. It says Wednesday for now but it is usually 2 days ahead of the “estimate date that they give before they pick up the package.”  So I’m hoping Monday or Tuesday


Can’t wait to see it - and love your avatar bags!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Looks like production/stock is delayed. I was hoping to get my Trio eclipse & prism charm today but CA said they haven’t arrived yet.

Oh well, another week of waiting to join this club


----------



## mimi89

The waiting game is real. It is a new LV bag in 1.5 years for me since I wasn’t really interested in any Virgil pieces and none of the other releases caught my eyes. But when I saw this piece it was not love at first sight I somehow started to like it and till the moment my SA sent me the text to preorder I knew I had to get it.

Not sure how long the delay is going to be and how many bags will get delivered to the store. Is it dependent on the preorder? Will there be different batches?


----------



## karylicious

Finally mine ♥️


----------



## HKsai

karylicious said:


> Finally mine ♥
> 
> View attachment 4771774


Congrats!!!!!!! I picked standard shipping due to panic when putting in the order lol may I ask if your came from  LA and MIF?


----------



## karylicious

HKsai said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! I picked standard shipping due to panic when putting in the order lol may I ask if your came from  LA and MIF?


MIF

I wanted a boutique experience and not a box thrown at my door like my last bag..


----------



## HKsai

karylicious said:


> MIF
> 
> I wanted a boutique experience and not a box thrown at my door like my last bag..


Would you be able to ship it to the store next time? I know not all shops are open currently.


----------



## karylicious

HKsai said:


> Would you be able to ship it to the store next time? I know not all shops are open currently.


Mine is


----------



## HKsai

karylicious said:


> Mine is


Yay!!! I might start to ship stuff to store as well now that my store had reopened. Especially now UPS signs for me and just leave the package, which totally makes no sense because that would just be a normal package instead of one requiring signature.


----------



## DrTr

karylicious said:


> Finally mine ♥
> 
> View attachment 4771774


Gorgeous!  Glad you finally got it. I’ve given up on mine - even though it was ordered on launch day, some error happened and had to cancel and re-order. So it’s a pending availability order. Oh well, I can enjoy everyone’s eye candy here, and it’s not like I don’t have a ”few” LV bags  Enjoy - it’s a great bag!


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!  Glad you finally got it. I’ve given up on mine - even though it was ordered on launch day, some error happened and had to cancel and re-order. So it’s a pending availability order. Oh well, I can enjoy everyone’s eye candy here, and it’s not like I don’t have a ”few” LV bags  Enjoy - it’s a great bag!


Awwww, you have such a great attitude about everything. I would have been really upset so I appreciate the way you're handling this, you're awesome. Yet, I truly hope you get one, you deserve it!


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> Awwww, you have such a great attitude about everything. I would have been really upset so I appreciate the way you're handling this, you're awesome. Yet, I truly hope you get one, you deserve it!


Thank you so much!   Some really nice folks at LV are trying to help, so I’m hoping, but also trying to set my expectations jic (I am disappointed so far but I DO technically have an order in). It is truly a gorgeous functional and different bag and was/am so looking forward to it. Some LV magic still might come my way, but especially right now when so many are struggling with such huge life things, I’m trying to enjoy the nice bags I’m lucky enough to have, and many were HTF! And I always enjoy my fellow LV lovers! I love watching everyone’s happiness and pics and mod pics, so some vicarious living too. Keep those photos coming everyone! 

PS I’m still awaiting my small mon monogram agenda, so I have something for sure to look forward to unboxing!!!


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much!   Some really nice folks at LV are trying to help, so I’m hoping, but also trying to set my expectations jic (I am disappointed so far but I DO technically have an order in). It is truly a gorgeous functional and different bag and was/am so looking forward to it. Some LV magic still might come my way, but especially right now when so many are struggling with such huge life things, I’m trying to enjoy the nice bags I’m lucky enough to have, and many were HTF! And I always enjoy my fellow LV lovers! I love watching everyone’s happiness and pics and mod pics, so some vicarious living too. Keep those photos coming everyone!
> 
> PS I’m still awaiting my small mon monogram agenda, so I have something for sure to look forward to unboxing!!!


So true, you are right about everything stated.


----------



## DrTr

Here’s an “oldie” but goodie!  I still LVoe my pink strap MP!  I have a dr’s appointment tomorrow (finally) for a much needed steroid trigger point injection for my neck - both sides. Had to delay for months with shelter at home. Phone calls and zoom conferences are doing a number on my neck to the point of not being able to turn my head some days!!

Presenting my versatile wonderful multi-pochette, tags worn against my body, ready for full crossbody with my Métis strap, phone, extra masks, AirPods in coin purse, long slim wallet, my own pen for signatures, and the cutie little longchamp coin purse for my hand sanitizer. It is waterproofed on the inside, so even if the sanitizer spills it will protect my LV!  It flattens and fits perfectly in the large pouch and it’s way cuter than a ziplock  I love this bag with my Métis Strap as I can put it on full crossboday and it hits the exact right spot, and I never have to let my bag touch anything at dr’s office.  Not thrilled about being in a medical building, but I know they are way over prepared and procedured to keep us healthy. Mask at the ready!!

i have to say it was so much fun to put this bag together the way I like, fill it and share. I really miss wearing all my bags out daily. Thanks for tuning in!


----------



## DrTr

Starbux32 said:


> So true, you are right about everything stated.


Thank you


----------



## thelostlala

I hope it’s alright to hijack this thread and post a question on the eclipse trio pochette. For those who have managed to get this bag, does this medium piece seems alright with the bumpy zip area? Or is that normal? I really love this bag, but the unevenness just kind of gets to me... so I am wondering if it’s just the norm or if I should do anything about it. Thank you!


----------



## mimi89

I haven’t received mine but from the look of it it seems fine? Once zipped up it should be straight right? Knowing that the canvas is softer, it looks normal to me.


----------



## Melissa V

HKsai said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! I picked standard shipping due to panic when putting in the order lol may I ask if your came from  LA and MIF?


Me too! I was so worried about just getting the item, I wasn't paying attention to shipping. My package is coming from LA. I thought their warehouse was in the east coast. Hoping for delivery today.


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Here’s an “oldie” but goodie!  I still LVoe my pink strap MP!  I have a dr’s appointment tomorrow (finally) for a much needed steroid trigger point injection for my neck - both sides. Had to delay for months with shelter at home. Phone calls and zoom conferences are doing a number on my neck to the point of not being able to turn my head some days!!
> 
> Presenting my versatile wonderful multi-pochette, tags worn against my body, ready for full crossbody with my Métis strap, phone, extra masks, AirPods in coin purse, long slim wallet, my own pen for signatures, and the cutie little longchamp coin purse for my hand sanitizer. It is waterproofed on the inside, so even if the sanitizer spills it will protect my LV!  It flattens and fits perfectly in the large pouch and it’s way cuter than a ziplock  I love this bag with my Métis Strap as I can put it on full crossboday and it hits the exact right spot, and I never have to let my bag touch anything at dr’s office.  Not thrilled about being in a medical building, but I know they are way over prepared and procedured to keep us healthy. Mask at the ready!!
> 
> i have to say it was so much fun to put this bag together the way I like, fill it and share. I really miss wearing all my bags out daily. Thanks for tuning in!
> 
> View attachment 4772162
> View attachment 4772163


I love it! Very creative
I’m happy you’re getting to use it and that you will get some relief


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> I love it! Very creative
> I’m happy you’re getting to use it and that you will get some relief


Thank you! How nice to see you again around here.  I did have fun using it, and I feel better!  It was actually fun to go as I’m not going out much these days with WFH!! My MP made it that much more fun. Hope you are well.


----------



## toujours*chic

thelostlala said:


> I hope it’s alright to hijack this thread and post a question on the eclipse trio pochette. For those who have managed to get this bag, does this medium piece seems alright with the bumpy zip area? Or is that normal? I really love this bag, but the unevenness just kind of gets to me... so I am wondering if it’s just the norm or if I should do anything about it. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4772551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772552


Without seeing it in my hands, it is hard to tell- the rumple could just be that the zipper is new and needs to relax with use. How does the zipper tape look- is it even on both sides or is it skewed? How does the zipper function- does it get caught at the bent area?


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> Here’s an “oldie” but goodie!  I still LVoe my pink strap MP!  I have a dr’s appointment tomorrow (finally) for a much needed steroid trigger point injection for my neck - both sides. Had to delay for months with shelter at home. Phone calls and zoom conferences are doing a number on my neck to the point of not being able to turn my head some days!!
> 
> Presenting my versatile wonderful multi-pochette, tags worn against my body, ready for full crossbody with my Métis strap, phone, extra masks, AirPods in coin purse, long slim wallet, my own pen for signatures, and the cutie little longchamp coin purse for my hand sanitizer. It is waterproofed on the inside, so even if the sanitizer spills it will protect my LV!  It flattens and fits perfectly in the large pouch and it’s way cuter than a ziplock  I love this bag with my Métis Strap as I can put it on full crossboday and it hits the exact right spot, and I never have to let my bag touch anything at dr’s office.  Not thrilled about being in a medical building, but I know they are way over prepared and procedured to keep us healthy. Mask at the ready!!
> 
> i have to say it was so much fun to put this bag together the way I like, fill it and share. I really miss wearing all my bags out daily. Thanks for tuning in!
> 
> View attachment 4772162
> View attachment 4772163


Love this- the little LP coin is so handy in these LV bags. I love the idea of the PM strap on this. I was able to get a spare online so it will def come in handy with the MP.

Fingers crossed your eclipse MP arrives soon! It is really stunning.


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Love this- the little LP coin is so handy in these LV bags. I love the idea of the PM strap on this. I was able to get a spare online so it will def come in handy with the MP.
> 
> Fingers crossed your eclipse MP arrives soon! It is really stunning.


Thank you   The PM strap is perfect for crossbody for me - I like it to hit exactly a specific spot and it just works. Glad you got a spare!  And all the pochettes worked really well for different items - especially as sanitizer and masks are along for the ride for the foreseeable future.  And yes, I do hope an eclipse will find its way too me. It really looks perfect from all the lovely pics here. Good to see you here too!!


----------



## patty_o

She is here! Thanks to Emmjay’s SA (and Emmjay) who helped me out in getting this!

I do have a couple of questions:

- I noticed a little tiny scratch on the front of the mini pochette (pictured here) and a little bit of the red from the side got to it. Personally it is okay with me I suppose (I just don’t wanna go through with returning it and waiting for a new one again) but what do you guys think?

- do you guys use your PA mono (if you have one)if you have this bag? A part of me says there’s no point to my PA mono, but I also don’t want to let it go because I worked hard to get my hands on it >.<


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Thank you! How nice to see you again around here.  I did have fun using it, and I feel better!  It was actually fun to go as I’m not going out much these days with WFH!! My MP made it that much more fun. Hope you are well.


Thank you! Nice to see you too
I kind of was in shock the last couple of months and couldn’t focus on anything! I think fight or flight kicked in around March and just sort of lingered... I’m good and thankfully my family is too. I haven’t been wearing my nice bags as much -as I rarely go out. Beautiful things can make our moods improve much of the time


----------



## BooYah

patty_o said:


> She is here! Thanks to Emmjay’s SA (and Emmjay) who helped me out in getting this!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions:
> 
> - I noticed a little tiny scratch on the front of the mini pochette (pictured here) and a little bit of the red from the side got to it. Personally it is okay with me I suppose (I just don’t wanna go through with returning it and waiting for a new one again) but what do you guys think?
> 
> - do you guys use your PA mono (if you have one)if you have this bag? A part of me says there’s no point to my PA mono, but I also don’t want to let it go because I worked hard to get my hands on it >.<
> 
> View attachment 4773350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773351



congrats on your beautiful acquisition

I can hardly notice the scratch/red glazing issue you are referring to. overall, I think the bag looks fine.

I have both the Pochette Accessoires Mono and the MultiPochette. but I don’t feel it’s redundant as the MultiPochette large Pochette is a tad bigger than the regular Pochette Accessoires - so I am able to use the two Pochettes for different purposes.

the photo below shows regular Pochette Accessoires on top and MultiPochette large Pochette on bottom:


----------



## patty_o

I see, thanks @BooYah! I'm definitely excited to use this bag! I'm in love 
Definitely keeping my PA mono too, it's too precious.


----------



## BooYah

patty_o said:


> I see, thanks @BooYah! I'm definitely excited to use this bag! I'm in love
> Definitely keeping my PA mono too, it's too precious.



both Pochette Accessoires and MultiPochette are highly coveted LV items.

enjoy using and wearing both.   : )


----------



## Lilqtwitch

patty_o said:


> She is here! Thanks to Emmjay’s SA (and Emmjay) who helped me out in getting this!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions:
> 
> - I noticed a little tiny scratch on the front of the mini pochette (pictured here) and a little bit of the red from the side got to it. Personally it is okay with me I suppose (I just don’t wanna go through with returning it and waiting for a new one again) but what do you guys think?
> 
> - do you guys use your PA mono (if you have one)if you have this bag? A part of me says there’s no point to my PA mono, but I also don’t want to let it go because I worked hard to get my hands on it >.<
> 
> View attachment 4773350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773351


I can barely tell that the scratch is there.

The box that yours came in is so much bigger than mine! I feel like I have to get it just right in order to close it. Did anyone else get a smaller box?


----------



## thelostlala

toujours*chic said:


> Without seeing it in my hands, it is hard to tell- the rumple could just be that the zipper is new and needs to relax with use. How does the zipper tape look- is it even on both sides or is it skewed? How does the zipper function- does it get caught at the bent area?



the zipper functions alright so far, it looks pretty even on both sides. I am glad it’s not really an issue and I guess I am all ready to start using it! Thank you for replying!


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Thank you! Nice to see you too
> I kind of was in shock the last couple of months and couldn’t focus on anything! I think fight or flight kicked in around March and just sort of lingered... I’m good and thankfully my family is too. I haven’t been wearing my nice bags as much -as I rarely go out. Beautiful things can make our moods improve much of the time


I know, it has been very hard. None of us get to wear too many bags!  I carry mine from bedroom to couch or desk and back while WFH so I can enjoy looking at least  glad you and yours are ok.


----------



## DrTr

patty_o said:


> She is here! Thanks to Emmjay’s SA (and Emmjay) who helped me out in getting this!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions:
> 
> - I noticed a little tiny scratch on the front of the mini pochette (pictured here) and a little bit of the red from the side got to it. Personally it is okay with me I suppose (I just don’t wanna go through with returning it and waiting for a new one again) but what do you guys think?
> 
> - do you guys use your PA mono (if you have one)if you have this bag? A part of me says there’s no point to my PA mono, but I also don’t want to let it go because I worked hard to get my hands on it >.<
> 
> View attachment 4773350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773351


I think that small red spot isn’t noticeable unless you are close - I would keep that beautiful bag in a heartbeat!! I also have a PA along with my MP, and I still use them all. The PA I tied an H ribbon to at just a perfect crossbody length for going out during the pandemic. If I get sanitizer on it I cut the ribbon off and throw away, so don’t have to baby the vachetta.

Congrats  on your new bag, and a shout out as always to EmmJay - not only does she look great and style her LV to perfection - she helps many of us acquire our wishes!!


----------



## andi

Does anyone know where I can find one in khaki?  I don't want to order the world tour just to get this bag.  Im hoping to find one in stock and Im not paying the crazy prices from resellers.
TIA


----------



## sv1999

andi said:


> Does anyone know where I can find one in khaki?  I don't want to order the world tour just to get this bag.  Im hoping to find one in stock and Im not paying the crazy prices from resellers.
> TIA


Are you from the US or EU? There is a US Stalking thread on this forum and it seems like the MPA is regularly restocked on the US site. For EU, I’ve been searching for weeks but there has been no sight on it since early May. We’ll just have to test our patience for this one I guess.


----------



## bigverne28

sv1999 said:


> Are you from the US or EU? There is a US Stalking thread on this forum and it seems like the MPA is regularly restocked on the US site. For EU, I’ve been searching for weeks but there has been no sight on it since early May. We’ll just have to test our patience for this one I guess.



Last sighting in Europe was mid May. I got mine the week before that. Since then nothing except the world tour which debuted last week. Overall I’ve noticed online stock of many htf items has been scarce since stores reopened. It’s certainly the MPA’s turn for a restock!


----------



## andi

bigverne28 said:


> Last sighting in Europe was mid May. I got mine the week before that. Since then nothing except the world tour which debuted last week. Overall I’ve noticed online stock of many htf items has been scarce since stores reopened. It’s certainly the MPA’s turn for a restock!


I am in US and have been stalking the website and the stalking thread -


----------



## patty_o

DrTr said:


> I think that small red spot isn’t noticeable unless you are close - I would keep that beautiful bag in a heartbeat!! I also have a PA along with my MP, and I still use them all. The PA I tied an H ribbon to at just a perfect crossbody length for going out during the pandemic. If I get sanitizer on it I cut the ribbon off and throw away, so don’t have to baby the vachetta.
> 
> Congrats  on your new bag, and a shout out as always to EmmJay - not only does she look great and style her LV to perfection - she helps many of us acquire our wishes!!


Thanks so much, I am definitely keeping it  (and my mono PA)!



Lilqtwitch said:


> I can barely tell that the scratch is there.
> 
> The box that yours came in is so much bigger than mine! I feel like I have to get it just right in order to close it. Did anyone else get a smaller box?



The box was definitely the right size, and it came un-assembled and in different dust bags (within one bigger dust bag).


----------



## KathyN115

The MPA in Rose was just available on the US site!


----------



## Melissa V

Finally! So so happy!


----------



## Lilqtwitch

patty_o said:


> Thanks so much, I am definitely keeping it  (and my mono PA)!
> 
> 
> 
> The box was definitely the right size, and it came un-assembled and in different dust bags (within one bigger dust bag).



Mine also came un-assembled and in different dust bags. Here’s pictures of the box


----------



## keokicat

andi said:


> Does anyone know where I can find one in khaki?  I don't want to order the world tour just to get this bag.  Im hoping to find one in stock and Im not paying the crazy prices from resellers.
> TIA



Did you try Client Services?  I ordered one in khaki yesterday and I received it today.  Status on the LV website at the time of my order was “Item Unavailable, Check Back Soon”.


----------



## DrTr

Melissa V said:


> Finally! So so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4774472


Just beautiful!!!  Sounds like you love it!! It’s just such a gorgoeus bag in eclipse. Enjoy!  


Lilqtwitch said:


> Mine also came un-assembled and in different dust bags. Here’s pictures of the box
> 
> View attachment 4774493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774494


Also just gorgeous!  We are twins - I love this bag, and the rose strap is so pretty - I think that is my husband’s favorite part of this bag! So glad you got it.


----------



## sv1999

keokicat said:


> Did you try Client Services?  I ordered one in khaki yesterday and I received it today.  Status on the LV website at the time of my order was “Item Unavailable, Check Back Soon”.


Also through US Client Services? It's so hard to get in Europe...


----------



## keokicat

sv1999 said:


> Also through US Client Services? It's so hard to get in Europe...



Yes sorry, through US Client Services.


----------



## patty_o

MPA Rose Clair is up!
man rose clair has been restocking a lot lately, but not kaki


----------



## sharcee

Was vying for the Kaki but it hasn't been restocked in the time that I've been stalking it. Scored the Rose Clair today  My hands be shaking from the adrenaline.


----------



## Kaitlin

I love my Multi-Pochette honestly even more than I imagined I would. I've had it since December so I've used it enough to get a feel for it. I have a mono-strap that I used for my speedy so if green doesn't go I swap it out. I've also used the Khaki strap on my speedy. I'm so happy I got this bag, truly zero buyer's remorse!


----------



## sharcee

Kaitlin said:


> I love my Multi-Pochette honestly even more than I imagined I would. I've had it since December so I've used it enough to get a feel for it. I have a mono-strap that I used for my speedy so if green doesn't go I swap it out. I've also used the Khaki strap on my speedy. I'm so happy I got this bag, truly zero buyer's remorse!
> 
> View attachment 4775160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775163


seeing this makes me want the kaki strap now  BUT still happy that I was able to score the rose Clair!


----------



## M_Butterfly

sharcee said:


> seeing this makes me want the kaki strap now  BUT still happy that I was able to score the rose Clair!


Seeing this  make want to buy the darn thing.


----------



## Kaitlin

sharcee said:


> seeing this makes me want the kaki strap now  BUT still happy that I was able to score the rose Clair!



The rose is very pretty!!


----------



## sharcee

M_Butterfly said:


> Seeing this  make want to buy the darn thing.


not sure where you are, but it's available in the CAN website right now!


----------



## M_Butterfly

sharcee said:


> not sure where you are, but it's available in the CAN website right now!


I am in the US but I should NOT be buying anything right now.  thanks for looking up for me.


----------



## Adriana19882

Not sure if anyone would know the answer to this. I’ve emailed LV customer service but seems like it’s nearly impossible to reach them These days. I ordered the MPA in khaki and the bag arrived in less than ideal quality. Hardware has some scratches and the vachetta has a small indent on it. Noticed the rose clair was available, so before I returned this one I decided to order it so that I can compare. If I end up returning the khaki, would I be able to swap out the straps? I really didn’t want the rose clair but also didn’t want to wait for the khaki to become available again lol.


----------



## andi

Just want to thank you all! CS was awesome and located one for me!!!
I hope to receive it Monday!


----------



## Chanellover2015

sharcee said:


> not sure where you are, but it's available in the CAN website right now!



what?!! I’ve been stalking the website and nothing comes up for me


----------



## sharcee

Chanellover2015 said:


> what?!! I’ve been stalking the website and nothing comes up for me


I've been doing some work on my computer and had my Wishlist in the background just constantly kept refreshing and I saw it come up like 3x after I purchased mine


----------



## sharcee

Chanellover2015 said:


> what?!! I’ve been stalking the website and nothing comes up for me


IT'S AVAILABLE RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## bigverne28

Adriana19882 said:


> Not sure if anyone would know the answer to this. I’ve emailed LV customer service but seems like it’s nearly impossible to reach them These days. I ordered the MPA in khaki and the bag arrived in less than ideal quality. Hardware has some scratches and the vachetta has a small indent on it. Noticed the rose clair was available, so before I returned this one I decided to order it so that I can compare. If I end up returning the khaki, would I be able to swap out the straps? I really didn’t want the rose clair but also didn’t want to wait for the khaki to become available again lol.



I think it’s fine to swap the straps. LV won’t know. They’ll just see you’re returning the Rose Clair and keeping the Khaki! Straps have no date codes so literally impossible to tell. Good luck!


----------



## LittleStar88

bigverne28 said:


> I think it’s fine to swap the straps. LV won’t know. They’ll just see you’re returning the Rose Clair and keeping the Khaki! Straps have no date codes so literally impossible to tell. Good luck!



Except the next person who orders and gets this return will receive the wrong color strap.


----------



## bigverne28

LittleStar88 said:


> Except the next person who orders and gets this return will receive the wrong color strap.



Why will they receive the wrong colour strap? If two MPA's have been ordered in different colours and she's put the Khaki strap on the better quality bag and the Rose Clair on the bag with the quality issues, in effect she's returning the unwanted one (Rose Clair). The issue is not the strap colour but the scratched hardware someone will receive like what happened to @Adriana19882.


----------



## LittleStar88

bigverne28 said:


> Why will they receive the wrong colour strap? If two MPA's have been ordered in different colours and she's put the Khaki strap on the better quality bag and the Rose Clair on the bag with the quality issues, in effect she's returning the unwanted one (Rose Clair). The issue is not the strap colour but the scratched hardware someone will receive like what happened to @Adriana19882.



I thought it was about keeping the strap, not the pouches. I also may or may not be totally awake yet


----------



## bigverne28

LittleStar88 said:


> I thought it was about keeping the strap, not the pouches. I also may or may not be totally awake yet



I'm in the UK so half way through the day! 

You're right it is the strap colour, but there are also quality issues to the hardware and vachetta on the pouches that came with the khaki strap. I believe the plan is to put the rose clair strap on the pouches that have the issues and return that as a set (with the rose clair receipt). This would mean she would end up with the khaki strap she wants and perfect pouches!


----------



## sharcee

bigverne28 said:


> I think it’s fine to swap the straps. LV won’t know. They’ll just see you’re returning the Rose Clair and keeping the Khaki! Straps have no date codes so literally impossible to tell. Good luck!


I wonder though whether the date stamp on the pouches would be linked to a specific colour strap? i would think not but who knows


----------



## LittleStar88

bigverne28 said:


> I'm in the UK so half way through the day!
> 
> You're right it is the strap colour, but there are also quality issues to the hardware and vachetta on the pouches that came with the khaki strap. I believe the plan is to put the rose clair strap on the pouches that have the issues and return that as a set (with the rose clair receipt). This would mean she would end up with the khaki strap she wants and perfect pouches!



Haha this is what I did. I was able to order both the rose and kaki - wasn't sure which one I would like most.

One set had pouches with different date codes already. Kept the set I liked most and sent the others back. I don't think there is a way to associate strap to pouches.

We are just getting started here in California. I am usually up before the sun (but need some time to boot up - internal error this morning in my reply!).


----------



## bigverne28

sharcee said:


> I wonder though whether the date stamp on the pouches would be linked to a specific colour strap? i would think not but who knows



Could be. Didn't think of that, but if you follow the LV date codes they are around location, week and year. If both bags are MIF or USA, I would think it would be hard to tell. Good point though!


----------



## Adriana19882

Thanks everyone! I will do that then


----------



## niceone25

Does anyone know if the trio messenger will be available again? I checked the stalking thread and haven’t had any luck.


----------



## mimi89

The stores haven’t even received them yet as I just followed up with my SA in Australia.  So the first preorder stage has not even been fulfilled so I highly doubt it’ll appear online again any time soon.


----------



## HKsai

I received my trio messenger! May I ask if the bag(s) come with three dust bags or four? I know the original MPA comes with a dust bag for the coin pouch.


----------



## shopdrop99

HKsai said:


> I received my trio messenger! May I ask if the bag(s) come with three dust bags or four? I know the original MPA comes with a dust bag for the coin pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4776555



I received mine yesterday and it came with three dust bags.


----------



## DrTr

niceone25 said:


> Does anyone know if the trio messenger will be available again? I checked the stalking thread and haven’t had any luck.


Seemingly they don’t have enough stock. I ordered on launch day 6/16 5 minutes after it started, and received an error message in my order according to CS. They finally cancelled the order at my request on 6/26 as they said it would never ship due to a computer glitch on their end. At least I got my refund in two days. I know others that ordered when I did and they received their bags.

I placed another order with CS on 6/26, they charged my card in full and it’s been sitting at submitted without moving for a week. I’m thinking they way oversold/over promised and don’t have nearly enough to fulfill most orders  It’s highly frustrating  to everyone stuck in this process. Surely in 2020 their ordering system and inventory control systems and supply chain should be WAY better than this. And because of their messed up back office process, it results in thousands of calls to CS, refunds, cancellation emails and yet another bad experience on every level. I was on hold a total of a few hours over several days trying to get this straightened out, found a lovely CS person that did everything she could including escalating to a merchandise allotment manager, she reordered, but said she couldn’t give me an estimate of when or if it might ship. I love this bag so much I was willing to try once more. So we will see.

I’m hoping a second large shipment is on the way - one rep told me they expected more in early July. So we will see.  After this experience I think I will take a break from LV, and only buy when I know there is an actual existing bag perhaps with a particular store that’s real and available when I order and can actually ship!! It’s frustrating as there is no boutique close to me.

After all that downer of detail, I still have a tiny bit of hope that I and others here might actually get this bag. If only LV would make way less different items (many seemingly not in high demand) and concentrate on exceptional quality and service, and on fulfilling the items they should know their core customers buy. It would make many more of us happier!  So good luck to all. And I hope everyone has a good long weekend ahead!!


----------



## DrTr

PS to above post, I’m guessing if they changed the algorithm by how people are allowed to order online for launches, these oversold bags might not happen. For example, leaving an item in someone’s shopping cart for at least several minutes, taking that bag out of ordering by anyone else, and if you order, that bag is removed from any possibility of another order. If you don’t buy say within 3 minutes, they release the bag for someone else. But by forcing split second ordering, I’m guessing they sell the same bag multiple times, creating over sale and disappointment. Just a guess, but clearly their current ordering system doesn’t work well at all!!  Hopefully LV checks the forums, maybe someday our feedback might register (ok, a girl can hope right   ) But again fingers crossed for everyone that ordered one to actually receive this trio!!


----------



## mimi89

DrTr said:


> Seemingly they don’t have enough stock. I ordered on launch day 6/16 5 minutes after it started, and received an error message in my order according to CS. They finally cancelled the order at my request on 6/26 as they said it would never ship due to a computer glitch on their end. At least I got my refund in two days. I know others that ordered when I did and they received their bags.
> 
> I placed another order with CS on 6/26, they charged my card in full and it’s been sitting at submitted without moving for a week. I’m thinking they way oversold/over promised and don’t have nearly enough to fulfill most orders  It’s highly frustrating  to everyone stuck in this process. Surely in 2020 their ordering system and inventory control systems and supply chain should be WAY better than this. And because of their messed up back office process, it results in thousands of calls to CS, refunds, cancellation emails and yet another bad experience on every level. I was on hold a total of a few hours over several days trying to get this straightened out, found a lovely CS person that did everything she could including escalating to a merchandise allotment manager, she reordered, but said she couldn’t give me an estimate of when or if it might ship. I love this bag so much I was willing to try once more. So we will see.
> 
> I’m hoping a second large shipment is on the way - one rep told me they expected more in early July. So we will see.  After this experience I think I will take a break from LV, and only buy when I know there is an actual existing bag perhaps with a particular store that’s real and available when I order and can actually ship!! It’s frustrating as there is no boutique close to me.
> 
> After all that downer of detail, I still have a tiny bit of hope that I and others here might actually get this bag. If only LV would make way less different items (many seemingly not in high demand) and concentrate on exceptional quality and service, and on fulfilling the items they should know their core customers buy. It would make many more of us happier!  So good luck to all. And I hope everyone has a good long weekend ahead!!



I cannot agree more! I would think twice before doing any pre-order again with LV. Such a bad experience this time around. Asking customers to pay in full without real estimate time of product arrival is poor practice. The only “good” thing is that I haven’t seen anyone around carrying it yet.


----------



## shopdrop99

DrTr said:


> Seemingly they don’t have enough stock. I ordered on launch day 6/16 5 minutes after it started, and received an error message in my order according to CS. They finally cancelled the order at my request on 6/26 as they said it would never ship due to a computer glitch on their end. At least I got my refund in two days. I know others that ordered when I did and they received their bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I placed another order with CS on 6/26, they charged my card in full and it’s been sitting at submitted without moving for a week. I’m thinking they way oversold/over promised and don’t have nearly enough to fulfill most orders  It’s highly frustrating  to everyone stuck in this process. Surely in 2020 their ordering system and inventory control systems and supply chain should be WAY better than this. And because of their messed up back office process, it results in thousands of calls to CS, refunds, cancellation emails and yet another bad experience on every level. I was on hold a total of a few hours over several days trying to get this straightened out, found a lovely CS person that did everything she could including escalating to a merchandise allotment manager, she reordered, but said she couldn’t give me an estimate of when or if it might ship. I love this bag so much I was willing to try once more. So we will see.
> 
> I’m hoping a second large shipment is on the way - one rep told me they expected more in early July. So we will see.  After this experience I think I will take a break from LV, and only buy when I know there is an actual existing bag perhaps with a particular store that’s real and available when I order and can actually ship!! It’s frustrating as there is no boutique close to me.
> 
> After all that downer of detail, I still have a tiny bit of hope that I and others here might actually get this bag. If only LV would make way less different items (many seemingly not in high demand) and concentrate on exceptional quality and service, and on fulfilling the items they should know their core customers buy. It would make many more of us happier!  So good luck to all. And I hope everyone has a good long weekend ahead!!



I’m so sorry to hear about your frustrating ordeal with this bag.  I ordered mine on 6/17 and when I was checking out, I didn’t have an option for shipping but instead gave me a message saying it could take up to two weeks to ship.  Even knowing that, I started to worry and wonder whether I would ever receive it.  Finally received a shipping notification on 6/26.  I hope you and everybody else waiting for this bag receives it real soon!!


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> Seemingly they don’t have enough stock. I ordered on launch day 6/16 5 minutes after it started, and received an error message in my order according to CS. They finally cancelled the order at my request on 6/26 as they said it would never ship due to a computer glitch on their end. At least I got my refund in two days. I know others that ordered when I did and they received their bags.
> 
> I placed another order with CS on 6/26, they charged my card in full and it’s been sitting at submitted without moving for a week. I’m thinking they way oversold/over promised and don’t have nearly enough to fulfill most orders  It’s highly frustrating  to everyone stuck in this process. Surely in 2020 their ordering system and inventory control systems and supply chain should be WAY better than this. And because of their messed up back office process, it results in thousands of calls to CS, refunds, cancellation emails and yet another bad experience on every level. I was on hold a total of a few hours over several days trying to get this straightened out, found a lovely CS person that did everything she could including escalating to a merchandise allotment manager, she reordered, but said she couldn’t give me an estimate of when or if it might ship. I love this bag so much I was willing to try once more. So we will see.
> 
> I’m hoping a second large shipment is on the way - one rep told me they expected more in early July. So we will see.  After this experience I think I will take a break from LV, and only buy when I know there is an actual existing bag perhaps with a particular store that’s real and available when I order and can actually ship!! It’s frustrating as there is no boutique close to me.
> 
> After all that downer of detail, I still have a tiny bit of hope that I and others here might actually get this bag. If only LV would make way less different items (many seemingly not in high demand) and concentrate on exceptional quality and service, and on fulfilling the items they should know their core customers buy. It would make many more of us happier!  So good luck to all. And I hope everyone has a good long weekend ahead!!


Sending good vibe toward your way!!!!!

I also attached my MPA comparison for people that are curious. I apologize for the PJ.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

HKsai said:


> Sending good vibe toward your way!!!!!
> 
> I also attached my MPA comparison for people that are curious. I apologize for the PJ.
> 
> View attachment 4776678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776681


Nice! Both look great on you. Thanks for sharing such detailed comparison pics


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> PS to above post, I’m guessing if they changed the algorithm by how people are allowed to order online for launches, these oversold bags might not happen. For example, leaving an item in someone’s shopping cart for at least several minutes, taking that bag out of ordering by anyone else, and if you order, that bag is removed from any possibility of another order. If you don’t buy say within 3 minutes, they release the bag for someone else. But by forcing split second ordering, I’m guessing they sell the same bag multiple times, creating over sale and disappointment. Just a guess, but clearly their current ordering system doesn’t work well at all!!  Hopefully LV checks the forums, maybe someday our feedback might register (ok, a girl can hope right   ) But again fingers crossed for everyone that ordered one to actually receive this trio!!


I'm still hoping it will come through for you. I had a similar experience with my LE Alma last year and after weeks and weeks of asking my CA to order the bag and paying for it, nothing. I also did a search via the LV website and it showed that there weren't any bags in any stores in North America. I gave up hope and asked my CA to cancel my order a couple of times but he didn't.

If I can remember correctly, several people in the LV forum had the same experience and at least one lady's order was canceled by LV. I think my bag finally came in a month later, after all of drama and fear that LV was completely out of stock and that there would be no more. I told my CA I was overjoyed that he didn't listen to me, lol!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks for sharing your experiences @DrTr @Starbux32 

I agree, LV has been horrible with seasonal releases these past 2 years. So much needless anxiety for paying customers - to the detriment of all involved. DrTr: Your sentiment of giving up on LV was exactly how I felt after 3 months of stress from chasing Escale, I hope with all my heart that LV delivers a Trio pochette for you!! Also, TY for the positive vibes you’ve sent to us (others waiting for it as well)


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> I received my trio messenger! May I ask if the bag(s) come with three dust bags or four? I know the original MPA comes with a dust bag for the coin pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4776555





shopdrop99 said:


> I received mine yesterday and it came with three dust bags.


Congrats to both of you for getting your bags!  Enjoy  


HKsai said:


> Sending good vibe toward your way!!!!!
> 
> I also attached my MPA comparison for people that are curious. I apologize for the PJ.
> 
> View attachment 4776678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776681


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences @DrTr @Starbux32
> 
> I agree, LV has been horrible with seasonal releases these past 2 years. So much needless anxiety for paying customers - to the detriment of all involved. DrTr: Your sentiment of giving up on LV was exactly how I felt after 3 months of stress from chasing Escale, I hope with all my heart that LV delivers a Trio pochette for you!! Also, TY for the positive vibes you’ve sent to us (others waiting for it as well)


Thank you   I’m so glad you finally got your escale - and I hope your trio shows! Everyone here is lovely, I also shared because many of us are waiting with no word for days. My wish is really for a well-run and customer focused experience, especially with luxury houses, and I’ve had that in LV boutiques when I’ve traveled. The online process feels like bridal day in the old Filene’s Basement! Total chaos and pandemonium on new releases!! I don’t plan to never buy again, but I may change how/what I buy. Because the 1st bag already charged and got refunded, I’m going to wait until a week before the cc closes and cancel the bag so I don’t pay. That’s stil almost 3 weeks to find me a trio! Fingers crossed.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Sending good vibe toward your way!!!!!
> 
> I also attached my MPA comparison for people that are curious. I apologize for the PJ.
> 
> View attachment 4776678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776681


You look great in both your bags!!  Thanks so much for the comparison, and for all the photos.  These MP bags are such functional and great looking bags. Also thanks for the peek at your lovely framed H Jaguar over your fireplace!  It looks great, their scarves are such wearable pieces of art!! And real art!


Starbux32 said:


> I'm still hoping it will come through for you. I had a similar experience with my LE Alma last year and after weeks and weeks of asking my CA to order the bag and paying for it, nothing. I also did a search via the LV website and it showed that there weren't any bags in any stores in North America. I gave up hope and asked my CA to cancel my order a couple of times but he didn't.
> 
> If I can remember correctly, several people in the LV forum had the same experience and at least one lady's order was canceled by LV. I think my bag finally came in a month later, after all of drama and fear that LV was completely out of stock and that there would be no more. I told my CA I was overjoyed that he didn't listen to me, lol!


 Thank you!  I’m betting some will ship. Glad you got your Alma last year.   They run a business like no other company I’ve ever dealt with!! It would be easy to walk away if I didn’t like their things - sometimes I swear the online process is more like the sales prevention department


----------



## Starbux32

DrTr said:


> You look great in both your bags!!  Thanks so much for the comparison, and for all the photos.  These MP bags are such functional and great looking bags. Also thanks for the peek at your lovely framed H Jaguar over your fireplace!  It looks great, their scarves are such wearable pieces of art!! And real art!
> Thank you!  I’m betting some will ship. Glad you got your Alma last year.   They run a business like no other company I’ve ever dealt with!! It would be easy to walk away if I didn’t like their things - sometimes I swear the online process is more like the sales prevention department


I concur, lol! Love your positivity!!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences @DrTr @Starbux32
> 
> I agree, LV has been horrible with seasonal releases these past 2 years. So much needless anxiety for paying customers - to the detriment of all involved. DrTr: Your sentiment of giving up on LV was exactly how I felt after 3 months of stress from chasing Escale, I hope with all my heart that LV delivers a Trio pochette for you!! Also, TY for the positive vibes you’ve sent to us (others waiting for it as well)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I feel kinda bad for badgering CA for Trio updates lol. At least today’s efforts were rewarded - got to prepay for Prism charm


----------



## sharcee

Does anybody know if it's possible to get a strap separately for the MPA? Still vying for the kaki strap....


----------



## niceone25

DrTr said:


> Seemingly they don’t have enough stock. I ordered on launch day 6/16 5 minutes after it started, and received an error message in my order according to CS. They finally cancelled the order at my request on 6/26 as they said it would never ship due to a computer glitch on their end. At least I got my refund in two days. I know others that ordered when I did and they received their bags.
> 
> I placed another order with CS on 6/26, they charged my card in full and it’s been sitting at submitted without moving for a week. I’m thinking they way oversold/over promised and don’t have nearly enough to fulfill most orders  It’s highly frustrating  to everyone stuck in this process. Surely in 2020 their ordering system and inventory control systems and supply chain should be WAY better than this. And because of their messed up back office process, it results in thousands of calls to CS, refunds, cancellation emails and yet another bad experience on every level. I was on hold a total of a few hours over several days trying to get this straightened out, found a lovely CS person that did everything she could including escalating to a merchandise allotment manager, she reordered, but said she couldn’t give me an estimate of when or if it might ship. I love this bag so much I was willing to try once more. So we will see.
> 
> I’m hoping a second large shipment is on the way - one rep told me they expected more in early July. So we will see.  After this experience I think I will take a break from LV, and only buy when I know there is an actual existing bag perhaps with a particular store that’s real and available when I order and can actually ship!! It’s frustrating as there is no boutique close to me.
> 
> After all that downer of detail, I still have a tiny bit of hope that I and others here might actually get this bag. If only LV would make way less different items (many seemingly not in high demand) and concentrate on exceptional quality and service, and on fulfilling the items they should know their core customers buy. It would make many more of us happier!  So good luck to all. And I hope everyone has a good long weekend ahead!!



Sorry you had such a bad experience! I agree it’s really discouraging to deal with something like that. Hope you have better luck. I’ll keep my eye out, but won’t be heartbroken if I don’t find it.


----------



## DrTr

niceone25 said:


> Sorry you had such a bad experience! I agree it’s really discouraging to deal with something like that. Hope you have better luck. I’ll keep my eye out, but won’t be heartbroken if I don’t find it.


Thanks. It’s only a bag, for sure.  It does get old for so many here being promised and paying for a bag, sometimes multiple times (and having thousands held by LV) only to not get what was ordered and committed to for a customer.  Call me old fashioned, but if they sell you a bag they should have a real existing bag to sell!!   It could and should be much better, for all of us doing business with them online, as it just isn’t that hard in these days of massive inventory control and ordering systems.  Other top drawer luxury houses do it impeccably, so I’m assuming some of this is an on purpose business strategy as it happens over and over.

Luckily I only am interested in canvas from them, just love these functional flexible MP bags, and this one really appealed as the pochettes were bigger and the strap longer - great for taller women. I also like the eclipse, wish they would try more women’s bags in it. And I’m finding canvas so easy to carry in these days of Covid and hand sanitizers, don’t worry about problems with canvas. I don‘t bathe the canvas in it but a spot or two wipes right off.

As always, hope a big shipment is unloading as we speak!! MP Eclipse trio bags for all my friends!!!  Hope everyone has a safe long weekend.

PS no more grousing or yammering from me about this!  Thanks for listening everyone, I know it can get old. I hope all that got their eclipse enjoys their lovelies and I will check back in with whatever the final resolution is with this bag I had on order starting 6/16.


----------



## EmmJay

sharcee said:


> Does anybody know if it's possible to get a strap separately for the MPA? Still vying for the kaki strap....


You are only permitted to purchase an extra strap if you have purchased the bag. If you purchased a rose MP, you may only purchase an extra rose MP as a replacement. However, CAs are now required to make sure you have the bag for at least six months before you order a replacement piece. This is to curb reseller habits. The resellers have ruined it for regular clients.


----------



## EmmJay

Trio Pochette w/o the key pouch.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette w/o the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777536


Looking simply marvelous as always!


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Looking simply marvelous as always!


Thank you so much! It’s such a fun, low maintenance bag.


----------



## mimi89

EmmJay said:


> You are only permitted to purchase an extra strap if you have purchased the bag. If you purchased a rose MP, you may only purchase an extra rose MP as a replacement. However, CAs are now required to make sure you have the bag for at least six months before you order a replacement piece. This is to curb reseller habits. The resellers have ruined it for regular clients.


Sounds like crime protection!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much! It’s such a fun, low maintenance bag.


Indeed!  Love it in eclipse, and it’s low maintenance and fun like the original MP it seems!


----------



## sharcee

EmmJay said:


> You are only permitted to purchase an extra strap if you have purchased the bag. If you purchased a rose MP, you may only purchase an extra rose MP as a replacement. However, CAs are now required to make sure you have the bag for at least six months before you order a replacement piece. This is to curb reseller habits. The resellers have ruined it for regular clients.


gahhhhh that sucks  I wish they would let willing customers pay the extra dollars to get additional straps


----------



## EmmJay

sharcee said:


> gahhhhh that sucks  I wish they would let willing customers pay the extra dollars to get additional straps


The maximum profit for LV is to sell the bag not the straps.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette w/o the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777536


Wow, Emmjay!! Only you could make the mask look so fashionable with Lv 

Happy & safe Fourth of July to you!


----------



## Raaz

EmmJay said:


> I am loving the trio Pochette/Messenger. This bag will be great for everyday and for travel. An iPad mini fits in the front pouch. I love the gunmetal hardware and large zipper pulls and clasps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764002


Looks awesome  on you! You rock it I hope a genie ‍♀️ gets one for me too!


----------



## Raaz

DrTr said:


> How frustrating for those of you looking and hoping!  Fingers crossed for all of you that want one.


Thank you


----------



## Raaz

HKsai said:


> Sending good vibe toward your way!!!!!
> 
> I also attached my MPA comparison for people that are curious. I apologize for the PJ.
> 
> View attachment 4776678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776681


Thank you for the great comparison. Makes me sway towards the eclipse version more.... I might start stalking the website for it! Are there any differences in the canvas of bothbags?


----------



## Raaz

EmmJay said:


> Trio Pochette w/o the key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4777536


Looks great on you.  the mask.


----------



## HKsai

Raaz said:


> Thank you for the great comparison. Makes me sway towards the eclipse version more.... I might start stalking the website for it! Are there any differences in the canvas of bothbags?


The MPA is “softer” due to being more like a pouch than a “bag” if that makes sense. This is congruent to how normally LV pochette are. The texture of canvas has no different. I think the MPA would look good with an insert due to how soft the canvas is.


----------



## Raaz

HKsai said:


> The MPA is “softer” due to being more like a pouch than a “bag” if that makes sense. This is congruent to how normally LV pochette are. The texture of canvas has no different. I think the MPA would look good with an insert due to how soft the canvas is.


Thank you.... here’s hoping I snag one of them
final question... which one do you prefer... monogram or eclipse. I hop you dont mind me asking so many questions.


----------



## HKsai

Raaz said:


> Thank you.... here’s hoping I snag one of them
> final question... which one do you prefer... monogram or eclipse. I hop you dont mind me asking so many questions.


You are good! I honestly like both. The eclipse is very unique but it is more messenger like. I love the MPA as a small pouch in the front of chest for a little street chic. I tries carrying the eclipse is the front and it just looks ridiculous. It’s depends on what vibe you are trying to get.


----------



## sharcee

Rose Clair ATB can


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @MyBelongs to Louis @Raaz ❤️❤️


----------



## lily94

Hello! Has anyone heard anything about the jacquard straps? Just wondering if it has to be bought separately or if it will come with the bag?


----------



## sharcee

lily94 said:


> Hello! Has anyone heard anything about the jacquard straps? Just wondering if it has to be bought separately or if it will come with the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4778835


I mean... this would be fantastic


----------



## mimi89

Hello to another week of patience everyone! Happy Monday (from Australia!) I see some Hong Kong stores having their preorders delivered so hopefully it’s not too far for us. They definitely don’t know if it will be restocked though.


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> Hello to another week of patience everyone! Happy Monday (from Australia!) I see some Hong Kong stores having their preorders delivered so hopefully it’s not too far for us. They definitely don’t know if it will be restocked though.


Perhaps some good news!  They were all over the place about actual release date. Fingers crossed for all that ordered.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@mimi89  TY for sharing that update Waiting is definitely easier for me with the company of our fab members, yourself included

@DrTr Reading your comment reminds me: I was originally saving my anticipation for an August release anyway... so any delay now will still bring us ahead of schedule lol


----------



## sharcee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @mimi89  TY for sharing that update Waiting is definitely easier for me with the company of our fab members, yourself included
> 
> @DrTr Reading your comment reminds me: I was originally saving my anticipation for an August release anyway... so any delay now will still bring us ahead of schedule lol


 is this re MPA or the straps??


----------



## DrTr

sharcee said:


> is this re MPA or the straps??


Sorry, we are speaking about the trio messenger in eclipse


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My prism charm restocked online for anyone interested so I think Trio’s coming soon. It also gives me great hope seeing LV’s “notify me” button instead of “call for availability”


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My prism charm restocked online for anyone interested so I think Trio’s coming soon. It also gives me great hope seeing LV’s “notify me” button instead of “call for availability”


Hope so!  Also have noticed it’s available online in Mexico, the Caribbean, a few countries in Asia and South America. Didn’t see that last week. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## klaudyez

Anyone here received their MP with one dust bag? Coz mine did. From thw unboxing videos ive seen they all got 4 dust bags. Do you think will give me additional dust bags?


----------



## HKsai

klaudyez said:


> Anyone here received their MP with one dust bag? Coz mine did. From thw unboxing videos ive seen they all got 4 dust bags. Do you think will give me additional dust bags?


They should give you 4 dust bags. I would definitely ask for it.


----------



## klaudyez

Thanks! I’ll ask them. My bag came in with one dust bag preassembled.  i think it is a “returned” bag but the bag is in good condition so i dont really mind..


----------



## toujours*chic

klaudyez said:


> Thanks! I’ll ask them. My bag came in with one dust bag preassembled.  i think it is a “returned” bag but the bag is in good condition so i dont really mind..


Sounds like a return. You should def get all the dust bags you are entitled to. One for each of the moving parts.


----------



## klaudyez

toujours*chic said:


> Sounds like a return. You should def get all the dust bags you are entitled to. One for each of the moving parts.


 
Right?! I hope they dont give me a hard time


----------



## toujours*chic

klaudyez said:


> Right?! I hope they dont give me a hard time


They shouldn't- it is a reasonable request. Do you live near a boutique? You could go in and explain what happened- I have had success getting extra dust bags that way as well. Online is so unpredictable and the presentation is terrible when a purchase comes from the distribution center. Good luck!


----------



## klaudyez

toujours*chic said:


> They shouldn't- it is a reasonable request. Do you live near a boutique? You could go in and explain what happened- I have had success getting extra dust bags that way as well. Online is so unpredictable and the presentation is terrible when a purchase comes from the distribution center. Good luck!




i do! i’lo go this week to see what they can do. I have also tried calling LV
Hotline and requested. The guy i spoke to said he will place a request to mail me extra dust vags and i will probably get an answer within 48hrs. He said they will probably do it and he doesnt see any reason why not. So keeping my fingers crossed! I have to go to the store though to return it and repurchase it and pay with a different cc.


----------



## sharcee

I was just able to place an order for the MPA in kaki (CAN). I know two other people were able to place an order for it yesterday around the same time (11:09 ~11:10 AM EST). Might be worth stalking the page around that time! looks like the kaki is being restocked


----------



## Venessa84

This finally arrived after receiving 4 different delivery dates and ordered on 6/17 thanks to my SA who stalked the website for me after I missed the 6/16 launch


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> This finally arrived after receiving 4 different delivery dates and ordered on 6/17 thanks to my SA who stalked the website for me after I missed the 6/16 launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782263


I’m so excited for you!  I just think this is such a good looking bag in a great size.  Congrats   This bag has been fraught with ordering/delivery issues for so many. So glad you could get an assist from your SA. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> This finally arrived after receiving 4 different delivery dates and ordered on 6/17 thanks to my SA who stalked the website for me after I missed the 6/16 launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782263


Yay      congrats Venessa! So happy you’ve received your preorder beauty.


----------



## mimi89

Nice picture! Sadly I’m still waiting endlessly and I even popped in to the store to “say hi” and nope still nothing. No one has it ‍♂️‍♂️‍♂️‍♂️

What’s annoying is that I placed my order in Store 15/6, I didn’t know there’s an online pre-launch let alone expecting them to have stock which they did for a couple of hours  anD now sharing the agony with everyone else which actually is interesting.


----------



## jsmile

EmmJay said:


> You are only permitted to purchase an extra strap if you have purchased the bag. If you purchased a rose MP, you may only purchase an extra rose MP as a replacement. However, CAs are now required to make sure you have the bag for at least six months before you order a replacement piece. This is to curb reseller habits. The resellers have ruined it for regular clients.


How do they know you still have the bag? Do they ask you to bring it in?


----------



## sharcee

jsmile said:


> How do they know you still have the bag? Do they ask you to bring it in?


They probably go based on precise history


----------



## loubsandlulu

Anybody notice that they changed the “made in” tag from leather to fabric?


----------



## mimi89

Haven’t seen that fabric tag though. Which bag are you referring to?

Also here in Sydney another week of no bag arrival. Happy weekend!


----------



## sharcee

loubsandlulu said:


> Anybody notice that they changed the “made in” tag from leather to fabric?


My made in France items are in leather and made in USA have been in fabric


----------



## loubsandlulu

sharcee said:


> My made in France items are in leather and made in USA have been in fabric



The Made in USA ones before were also leather tabs and now its fabric!


----------



## kikiii_24

Mine has the leather tab!


----------



## jsmile

mine is made in USA and with a fabric tab


----------



## bigverne28

I know some buyers in parts of Europe got 1 dust bag, whilst others in the UK, including me got 4. There seems to be no consistency with this, but I would definitely request more if only one was received.


----------



## lollycat88

Has anyone had any luck stalking the website in Singapore? They barely even wanted to put me on the waitlist for the MPA rose clair when I spoke to them online


----------



## jonniet

Ive purchased the mens trio messenger in store on the 19th/06 and still havent gotten it . When i call up cs, they say they are still trying to source the bag. Ughh... im also waiting on lv x nigo stuff too which i have also fully paid for.


----------



## Bumbles

Joannieohk said:


> I love this purse! So glad I got my hands on one and I’m not even a big purse person! I also got the bumbag and waiting for it in the mail now. Such an exciting couple of weeks


How are you finding the MP? Do you still love it? How abt the bumbag? I’m looking at buying one but not sure which one to get first. Any feedback would be great? Did you get the pink strap for the MP? Thanks


----------



## mimi89

jonniet said:


> Ive purchased the mens trio messenger in store on the 19th/06 and still havent gotten it . When i call up cs, they say they are still trying to source the bag. Ughh... im also waiting on lv x nigo stuff too which i have also fully paid for.



Same. I was so looking forward to it after the preorder however it never seems to arrive in store. Everything else in the collection has arrived but the trio messenger. 

What do they even mean by they’re trying to source the bag though? This is a collection supposedly launched on 26/6. And for some reason an online pre-launch let others dip in before store clients that’s the annoying part.


----------



## jonniet

mimi89 said:


> Same. I was so looking forward to it after the preorder however it never seems to arrive in store. Everything else in the collection has arrived but the trio messenger.
> 
> What do they even mean by they’re trying to source the bag though? This is a collection supposedly launched on 26/6. And for some reason an online pre-launch let others dip in before store clients that’s the annoying part.


I have no idea, i asked cs will i get an update when it is shipped or anything, and they said no , ill only get an update when its ready to pick up in store.. ughh.. I have my own store ca as well however dont want to bother her too much, she has helped me already with my orders (she did promise me to keep me in the loop though). My Ca and Cs did say that since i paid for it i will certainly get it but just have to wait. However, some people on cs were saying that the nigo stuff will be even harder to get (also still trying to source) and one guy from cs said nigos first drop will be shipped in october? The second drop will be in august so im now sure why they would start shipping the first drop in october. And also when the release of nigo was on the 26th/june. inconsistent information here. Lol i just hope i get my items


----------



## mimi89

Anyone received their order or an update at least for the Trio Messenger?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mimi89 said:


> Anyone received their order or an update at least for the Trio Messenger?


I’m still waiting for both my items. Prism charm is prepaid but I still can’t properly pay for Trio (Canada). CA said their store didn’t get any piece from this collection yet. I’ve been requesting this for over 2 months now... with my poor CA badgered for that long. I think LV is releasing styles so quickly that their production centres can’t keep up - plus the uncertainty of COVID sourcing and delivery for them.


----------



## GirlAndBag

lollycat88 said:


> Has anyone had any luck stalking the website in Singapore? They barely even wanted to put me on the waitlist for the MPA rose clair when I spoke to them online



Heya, I did notice typically for the “hot” items , they try not to do a wait list as the items are mostly sold the day it hits the stores ..even if they did put you on the list , you would have to wait for your turn ..

I was on the list for the reverse Métis Pochette but received no calls .. got lucky one day when I visited the store and they had one in stock. Thing is .. if I was very far down the list, that bag should have been reserved for some clients on the list way above me?  hmm 
 It could also be a slight lapse as the Métis pochette list was taken away few years back and only managed to get myself on the list during the circuit breaker period .


----------



## DrTr

Hello fellow trio waiters - no update here either. I had the weird glitch as I got one ordered 5 minutes after online launch, an error occurred and CS had to cancel the bag and re-order on 6-26.  I have checked several times, and am told there is no problem with my order, no stock has come in. Of course it isn’t clear if there will ever be a bag as you all are experiencing. I’m going to let the charge sit on my card for awhile longer, in hopes something comes in. I have had some very helpful people at LV, and they try, but they don’t know anymore than we do. I’m still hoping, but not really expecting this bag ( although I watch and try to increase my odds   ) I do so wish that LV wouldn’t take people’s money and ”sell” them a bag if they don’t have a real bag to sell. It’s an extremely odd and frustrating business model.  But my guess is it won’t change.

So good luck to everyone, let’s hope some stock gets here very soon. And btw - I know something about international supply chains, and right now shipping lines and cargo planes are extremely full, many companies are having difficulties getting international shipments, not just LV, it’s hard to find space, and maybe some trio’s got held up in that. Here’s hoping for a lovely stack of trio’s waiting somewhere for each of us!!


----------



## mimi89

I was once told that they use their own couriers which I don’t know which. I’d expect cargos freights like DHL or Fedex that uses their own fleets. The constant waiting is just putting SAs and Clients in agony; and I don’t want to make my SA feel the pressure that is out of her control. These ordering process is not about luxury shopping experience in a boutique but to create scarcity selling. I wonder if they have stopped receiving anymore order for that bag in stores that would probably indicate that availability.


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> I was once told that they use their own couriers which I don’t know which. I’d expect cargos freights like DHL or Fedex that uses their own fleets. The constant waiting is just putting SAs and Clients in agony; and I don’t want to make my SA feel the pressure that is out of her control. These ordering process is not about luxury shopping experience in a boutique but to create scarcity selling. I wonder if they have stopped receiving anymore order for that bag in stores that would probably indicate that availability.


I agree, scarcity selling seems to be the model. I actually don’t have a problem with that as long as they only sell what they actually produced. It does put all their CA’s and CS folks in a stressful spot, and I find almost all of them to genuinely want to help and they try their best. They also irritate  and disappoint customers. I am glad they allow online orders as I don’t have a boutique nearby, but any company can control and sell only inventory they have if they want to.

For contrast, I have been waiting on this bag a month tomorrow, on Friday I went to the Hermes website, ordered two lovely scarves, easy process, confirmed, and shipped yesterday to arrive Thursday. I know H does massive scarcity selling and supply control for Birkins and Kellys, but that is a whole different level and it’s expected. They also don’t sell those bags online, nor do they sell you a bag they will never provide.

All that said, doesn’t matter one whit what I think!   I just wish they would quit making 9 million products and churning so fast and do a better job of providing customers what they really want. Here’s still hoping that Trio’s show up!!!


----------



## Melissa V

jonniet said:


> Ive purchased the mens trio messenger in store on the 19th/06 and still havent gotten it . When i call up cs, they say they are still trying to source the bag. Ughh... im also waiting on lv x nigo stuff too which i have also fully paid for.



They're trickling in slowly to the boutiques.  My friend was able to order on 6/12 and they still haven't gotten theirs yet.  Hopefully they come in soon!


----------



## DrTr

Melissa V said:


> They're trickling in slowly to the boutiques.  My friend was able to order on 6/12 and they still haven't gotten theirs yet.  Hopefully they come in soon!


I’m so glad they are trickling into the boutiques!!  Let’s hope for a flood soon!!  Thanks for the somewhat good news.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> Let’s hope for a flood soon!!


    This!!


----------



## EmmJay

New Wave Multi Pochette is available for pre-order at $2300 USD. It is very small at 7.48 x 5.51 x 1.97 compared to the Pochette Accessoires at 9.25 x 5.31 x 1.57.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> New Wave Multi Pochette is available for pre-order at $2300 USD. It is very small at 7.48 x 5.51 x 1.97 compared to the Pochette Accessoires at 9.25 x 5.31 x 1.57.
> 
> View attachment 4789229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789230


Yikes that’s tiny and one less pochette!  I’ve got enough really small bags.  Like the black, although a leather MP doesn’t fit for me right now. Hope anyone that wants it gets it!


----------



## DrTr

Just contacted LV CS and they “regrettably” can’t estimate when my trio eclipse order will ship. When I asked, was told both can’t estimate when or if. So it’s been a month straight up since my original order. Just an FYI for what it’s worth for people. CS often seems to use the same online system we do, and I didn’t figure on any real information but what the heck. I got an online chat and was able to do that quickly. Unless they’ve made more than they released and oversold, methinks I will need to look for a different bag. This time maybe at H!!  I don’t plan to cancel yet for awhile, and they haven’t cancelled my order, but there will always be another bag!! Happy blursday!!

PS there are some in China! I want to call there and get one but alas I know they don’t do that internationally.


----------



## mimi89

I was calling CS in Australia and apparently they’re still doing “pre-order” and the item is expected to arrive in a month when I asked when I am supposed to receive this once ordered now.


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> I was calling CS in Australia and apparently they’re still doing “pre-order” and the item is expected to arrive in a month when I asked when I am supposed to receive this once ordered now.


Thanks for the update. I know some said August was the actual release date, so maybe that is true!  It’s not like I have a “lack of bags” emergency  I’m just impatient!


----------



## mimi89

DrTr said:


> Thanks for the update. I know some said August was the actual release date, so maybe that is true!  It’s not like I have a “lack of bags” emergency  I’m just impatient!



Still, I’m still itchy asap to use this men’s MP it’s so unique


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> Still, I’m still itchy asap to use this men’s MP it’s so unique


I’m with you!!!  Given my preorder and overnight shipping I should have received the bag on 6/18. I also am itchy to use the bag!!!  I too love the uniqueness and the members here look great in theirs.


----------



## sharcee

LittleStar88 said:


> Haha this is what I did. I was able to order both the rose and kaki - wasn't sure which one I would like most.
> 
> One set had pouches with different date codes already. Kept the set I liked most and sent the others back. I don't think there is a way to associate strap to pouches.
> 
> We are just getting started here in California. I am usually up before the sun (but need some time to boot up - internal error this morning in my reply!).





Adriana19882 said:


> Thanks everyone! I will do that then



Did either of you have issues returning the unwanted pieces? I find myself in the same boat-want to keep the kaki but the canvas/stitching was better on the rose. The pouches that came with the rose was produced a week before the kaki and I don’t want  there to be issues with the return if I swap the straps


----------



## KandyKane

Anyone in Australia receive the Trio Messenger yet?

I preordered 26/5, still nothing. Spoke to client services two weeks ago and they couldn't give me an update. 
Not sure why they moved up the release date when they didn't have enough produced anyway...

Sometimes when I use the stock checker on the site it showed stock in some stores- I am guessing they would go to pre-orders?


----------



## Bumbles

To all the multi pochette owners do you love it? The reason I’m asking is because the waitlist is at least a year in my country and I’m wondering if it’s worth pursuing or should I move on and get or wait for something else??


----------



## bigverne28

Not sure which country you’re in but the US site regularly shows restocks. Europe not so much recently, but I did manage to get mine online at the beginning of May, 9 days after joining the TPF. I love mine and find it very functional when running errands. The fact it is has three pouches sold it for me as I don’t have a coin purse or a mini pochette. I think it’s definitely worth getting if you love the bag.


----------



## patty_o

sharcee said:


> Did either of you have issues returning the unwanted pieces? I find myself in the same boat-want to keep the kaki but the canvas/stitching was better on the rose. The pouches that came with the rose was produced a week before the kaki and I don’t want  there to be issues with the return if I swap the straps


I did this very recently, and I had no issues. Currently, LV received my return (MPA Rose Clair, I kept the Khaki strap and better pochettes) and they are processing my refund right now (I did an online return, takes up to 14 days to receive refund).


----------



## HKsai

I was told that the trio messenger would be in the classic lineup


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> To all the multi pochette owners do you love it? The reason I’m asking is because the waitlist is at least a year in my country and I’m wondering if it’s worth pursuing or should I move on and get or wait for something else??


Wow, a year!  What a waitlist. I have the MP with rose clair strap and love it. I find it such a functional bag - the largest pouch holds a lot, the smaller one holds my iPhone XS Max, keys, etc  (I always have larger iPhones, so I love it when a small pochette will hold it) and my AirPods fit perfectly in the coin purse. It is one of my favorite bags right now, especially as I carry smaller canvas pochettes during the pandemic rather than my leather bags. I often put my PM mono strap on it as sometimes I like the thinner strap/all mono look. How frustrating to wait so long.  I hope you get it if you decide it is for you!


----------



## DrTr

KandyKane said:


> Anyone in Australia receive the Trio Messenger yet?
> 
> I preordered 26/5, still nothing. Spoke to client services two weeks ago and they couldn't give me an update.
> Not sure why they moved up the release date when they didn't have enough produced anyway...
> 
> Sometimes when I use the stock checker on the site it showed stock in some stores- I am guessing they would go to pre-orders?


I’m in US, and have checked on a few that show in stores with the help of a kind CA and they are “spoken for”. I’m assuming that means pre-orders, or held for a special client  HKsai shared after your post this bag will be in the classic lineup, I’m hoping they will start flowing soon and be available. I looked at the District messenger as I really want a messenger in eclipse, and those are available in multiple stores. Maybe the trio will be too!  Good luck, hope both our bags come soon.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Wow, a year!  What a waitlist. I have the MP with rose clair strap and love it. I find it such a functional bag - the largest pouch holds a lot, the smaller one holds my iPhone XS Max, keys, etc  (I always have larger iPhones, so I love it when a small pochette will hold it) and my AirPods fit perfectly in the coin purse. It is one of my favorite bags right now, especially as I carry smaller canvas pochettes during the pandemic rather than my leather bags. I often put my PM mono strap on it as sometimes I like the thinner strap/all mono look. How frustrating to wait so long.  I hope you get it if you decide it is for you!


Thanks @DrTr i want to get it but the one year is turning me off and so frustrating considering it’s nearly been out for a year as well! Thanks for your review, it sounds very useful and totally what I’m after, but how to get it haha from LV not from a seller who will rip me off even more! I Reckon during Covid the multi pochette is the perfect bag and perfect size for running around and using all the time. That’s what I want to use it for. How do you find the rose clair strap? I love the pink and gold and that’s what I would get too! does it get easily dirty? Or sweaty in summer? That’s my biggest concern. Apart from the airpod in the coin purse do you fit anything else in there? Or should I say does anything else fit? Thanks so much for your review and comments. Helps a lot! Also do you have the double zip pochette? Do you think it’s worth getting as well while waiting for the multi pochette or too small too flat, and not worth it? Thanks so much!


----------



## mimi89

KandyKane said:


> Anyone in Australia receive the Trio Messenger yet?
> 
> I preordered 26/5, still nothing. Spoke to client services two weeks ago and they couldn't give me an update.
> Not sure why they moved up the release date when they didn't have enough produced anyway...
> 
> Sometimes when I use the stock checker on the site it showed stock in some stores- I am guessing they would go to pre-orders?


Nope no update in Sydney. I asked the “call for availability” CS and was told to place an order and I would receive it in a month. I highly doubt the credibility because they can always use delivery delay And out of their control as an excuse. Sadly there is no real “penalty” for that and customers are kept hanging.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Thanks @DrTr i want to get it but the one year is turning me off and so frustrating considering it’s nearly been out for a year as well! Thanks for your review, it sounds very useful and totally what I’m after, but how to get it haha from LV not from a seller who will rip me off even more! I Reckon during Covid the multi pochette is the perfect bag and perfect size for running around and using all the time. That’s what I want to use it for. How do you find the rose clair strap? I love the pink and gold and that’s what I would get too! does it get easily dirty? Or sweaty in summer? That’s my biggest concern. Apart from the airpod in the coin purse do you fit anything else in there? Or should I say does anything else fit? Thanks so much for your review and comments. Helps a lot! Also do you have the double zip pochette? Do you think it’s worth getting as well while waiting for the multi pochette or too small too flat, and not worth it? Thanks so much!


I’m sure a year waitlist is a turnoff.  I’m pulling hair out over a month wait, with no guarantee of the trio!  I do like the pink strap - no problems with stains. It’s very hearty canvas, and it still looks great after use since last year.  I think my husband has his eye on it - he loves that strap!   No stains or issues. The AirPods completely fill the coin purse, although a few bills would fit too. The AirPods are pretty big, but even the older EarPods would likely almost fill the coin purse.

I don’t have a double zip pochette. It does seem too flat for me, kind of like the flat pochettes that come with NF. Anything other than a phone and those bulge like crazy, and the bulging bothers me. I think the double zips look great, for me they wouldn’t be practical. I do love my pochette accssoire too - but that is often a HTF piece as well. But it holds a lot, and it very handy for errands. I have tied a long H ribbon as a crossbody strap on it for trips out, don’t want hand sanitizer on the vachetta strap. The ribbon I can cut off and throw away if it gets something on it.

Good luck with your decision, it’s so frustrating with these harder to find lovelies - most of us are impatient and want our bags now!!


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> Nope no update in Sydney. I asked the “call for availability” CS and was told to place an order and I would receive it in a month. I highly doubt the credibility because they can always use delivery delay And out of their control as an excuse. Sadly there is no real “penalty” for that and customers are kept hanging.


Yes indeed. I think of a metric in business - perfect order fulfillment. Even though perfect is hard, some companies do well.

*Perfect order* performance is *calculated* as follows: (*Percent* of *orders* delivered on time) * (*Percent* of *orders* complete) * (*Percent* of *orders* damage free) * (*Percent* of *orders* with accurate documentation) * 100. APQC's data shows that, at the median, organizations have a *perfect order* index of 90 *percent*.
Wonder what LV’s score is?

I’m hoping the bags start showing soon!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I’m sure a year waitlist is a turnoff.  I’m pulling hair out over a month wait, with no guarantee of the trio!  I do like the pink strap - no problems with stains. It’s very hearty canvas, and it still looks great after use since last year.  I think my husband has his eye on it - he loves that strap!   No stains or issues. The AirPods completely fill the coin purse, although a few bills would fit too. The AirPods are pretty big, but even the older EarPods would likely almost fill the coin purse.
> 
> I don’t have a double zip pochette. It does seem too flat for me, kind of like the flat pochettes that come with NF. Anything other than a phone and those bulge like crazy, and the bulging bothers me. I think the double zips look great, for me they wouldn’t be practical. I do love my pochette accssoire too - but that is often a HTF piece as well. But it holds a lot, and it very handy for errands. I have tied a long H ribbon as a crossbody strap on it for trips out, don’t want hand sanitizer on the vachetta strap. The ribbon I can cut off and throw away if it gets something on it.
> 
> Good luck with your decision, it’s so frustrating with these harder to find lovelies - most of us are impatient and want our bags now!!


Yes I totally agree. I’m super impatient too. Especially when it’s new release, you like it, get excited and glam what it straight away or at least on launch day. The multi pochette, I’ve been 10 months behind and still nothing. Totally agree with the flat double zip pochette, hence I’ve want the multi, but damn it’s a rarity in my country. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Yes I totally agree. I’m super impatient too. Especially when it’s new release, you like it, get excited and glam what it straight away or at least on launch day. The multi pochette, I’ve been 10 months behind and still nothing. Totally agree with the flat double zip pochette, hence I’ve want the multi, but damn it’s a rarity in my country. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


Please do keep me posted!  It helps to have everyone here on our side!


----------



## sharcee

Bumbles said:


> Yes I totally agree. I’m super impatient too. Especially when it’s new release, you like it, get excited and glam what it straight away or at least on launch day. The multi pochette, I’ve been 10 months behind and still nothing. Totally agree with the flat double zip pochette, hence I’ve want the multi, but damn it’s a rarity in my country. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


The pink one has been stocking fairly frequently in the US and CAN website. If you’re not already watching this thread, follow it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-2936

There are users who are constantly updating! Just make sure to go right when you see someone post! I got mine 3 weeks into stalking


----------



## lollycat88

sharcee said:


> The pink one has been stocking fairly frequently in the US and CAN website. If you’re not already watching this thread, follow it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-2936
> 
> There are users who are constantly updating! Just make sure to go right when you see someone post! I got mine 3 weeks into stalking



I think I’m going to try this! I would have to use comgateway or something though to get it to Singapore which makes me
nervous...


----------



## chellemg

I have been “scammed”, happily and willingly!


----------



## DrTr

chellemg said:


> I have been “scammed”, happily and willingly!
> 
> View attachment 4790696


LOVE your gorgeous Kaki scam bag - and your eclipse card holder!  Congrats - isn’t it so fun to get something you really wanted new and perfect?


----------



## Chanellover2015

chellemg said:


> I have been “scammed”, happily and willingly!
> 
> View attachment 4790696



after...don’t know how long of stalking the website I was able to place an order. Should be ready for pick up next week. Don’t know what took me so long ordering one. Hoping I don’t get disappointed once I see it irl


----------



## jonniet

KandyKane said:


> Anyone in Australia receive the Trio Messenger yet?
> 
> I preordered 26/5, still nothing. Spoke to client services two weeks ago and they couldn't give me an update.
> Not sure why they moved up the release date when they didn't have enough produced anyway...
> 
> Sometimes when I use the stock checker on the site it showed stock in some stores- I am guessing they would go to pre-orders?


I ordered mine on the 19th/06 in store and paid a 100% deposit. Did not recieve it yet.


----------



## mimi89

jonniet said:


> I ordered mine on the 19th/06 in store and paid a 100% deposit. Did not recieve it yet.



Which store did you place the order in? I did it in Sydney Maison 15/6 and as well still haven’t had any update. Booooooo


----------



## jonniet

HKsai said:


> I was told that the trio messenger would be in the classic lineup


I was told the piece would be seasonal/limited by two diffent people, Ca and cs.


----------



## jonniet

mimi89 said:


> Which store did you place the order in? I did it in Sydney Maison 15/6 and as well still haven’t had any update. Booooooo


Oh nice. You got in before the pre online sale. I did it at the same store. Dont know why u didnt get it if they started selling some online on the 16/06??


----------



## chellemg

DrTr said:


> LOVE your gorgeous Kaki scam bag - and your eclipse card holder!  Congrats - isn’t it so fun to get something you really wanted new and perfect?



Yes I love my things new! 
And I love the Eclipse collection, even though is for men!


----------



## chellemg

Chanellover2015 said:


> after...don’t know how long of stalking the website I was able to place an order. Should be ready for pick up next week. Don’t know what took me so long ordering one. Hoping I don’t get disappointed once I see it irl



I find the design weird the 1st time my SA asked if I Want to pre-order!
But the design kind of grow on me so the 2nd time she asked,  I said ok!
So happy to own it now and cannot wait to bring it out!
Hope you will love yours too!


----------



## mimi89

jonniet said:


> Oh nice. You got in before the pre online sale. I did it at the same store. Dont know why u didnt get it if they started selling some online on the 16/06??


Apparently online ordering is separate from store as I did ask my SA how come it was available next day in stock online whilst I placed an order in store and had to wait till 26/6 (back then) and now continue to wait.

Do you connect with a particular SA? I have been contacting mine for a few years.


----------



## jonniet

mimi89 said:


> Apparently online ordering is separate from store as I did ask my SA how come it was available next day in stock online whilst I placed an order in store and had to wait till 26/6 (back then) and now continue to wait.
> 
> Do you connect with a particular SA? I have been contacting mine for a few years.



Yes, i only try to purchase through my sa. She did say that its highly likely that we will be getting the piece.. its just a matter of when. I also called up CS and a guy told me if you put a deposit down you will definetely get the items (even for the nigo collab). He did say that shipment for nigo stuff would be in october though . Thats like 3+ month wait. He was the only person who gave me a time frame out of like 5 different people i asked.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

lollycat88 said:


> I think I’m going to try this! I would have to use comgateway or something though to get it to Singapore which makes me
> nervous...



i got mine via a SA in Singapore outlet. It will be easier to score one if you have a SA or you can walk in and befriend one


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

is anyone going to get the strap?


----------



## mimi89

jonniet said:


> Yes, i only try to purchase through my sa. She did say that its highly likely that we will be getting the piece.. its just a matter of when. I also called up CS and a guy told me if you put a deposit down you will definetely get the items (even for the nigo collab). He did say that shipment for nigo stuff would be in october though . Thats like 3+ month wait. He was the only person who gave me a time frame out of like 5 different people i asked.


Yeah I know we will get one once money paid. But it’s the waiting time killing all of us. Haha


----------



## jonniet

mimi89 said:


> Yeah I know we will get one once money paid. But it’s the wait the time killing all of us.


Mmm ill believe it when i see it. Im not getting my hopes up just incase it doesnt come.


----------



## mimi89

jonniet said:


> Mmm ill believe it when i see it. Im not getting my hopes up just incase it doesnt come.


I think it’ll come. But I hate that it’s the only bag from the collection that didn’t arrive in time for the launch, not even 1 bag for the store to display is a bit weird.


----------



## sharcee

sandycps said:


> is anyone going to get the strap?
> 
> View attachment 4791992


is this actually going to happen?


----------



## bigverne28

sharcee said:


> is this actually going to happen?



I keep hearing conflicting info on new straps. I’ve been told yes and no from LV CS. Does anyone have any credible info if LV are actually doing additional straps for the MPA?


----------



## sharcee

Chanellover2015 said:


> after...don’t know how long of stalking the website I was able to place an order. Should be ready for pick up next week. Don’t know what took me so long ordering one. Hoping I don’t get disappointed once I see it irl


I can't stop staring at mine. You'll love yours


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

sharcee said:


> is this actually going to happen?





.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

bigverne28 said:


> I keep hearing conflicting info on new straps. I’ve been told yes and no from LV CS. Does anyone have any credible info if LV are actually doing additional straps for the MPA?



I heard it from my SA they might be launching. Its actually not a new launch of MPA straps as they have launched 2 straps before.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Small consolation update, friends: my CA confirmed there will definitely be more stock of Trio eclipse coming although she doesn’t have ETA yet. I almost lost my willpower today & considered getting black Alma bb as its ‘inferior’ replacement lol. Happy I stuck to my wishlist goals and to report my Prism charm finally arrived in store. I just need a little more patience then this multi pochette will be mine! Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## mimi89

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Small consolation update, friends: my CA confirmed there will definitely be more stock of Trio eclipse coming although she doesn’t have ETA yet. I almost lost my willpower today & considered getting black Alma bb as its ‘inferior’ replacement lol. Happy I stuck to my wishlist goals and to report my Prism charm finally arrived in store. I just need a little more patience then this multi pochette will be mine! Fingers crossed for everyone!!


That’s great! Trust you will enjoy it!


----------



## ce_1992

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Small consolation update, friends: my CA confirmed there will definitely be more stock of Trio eclipse coming although she doesn’t have ETA yet. I almost lost my willpower today & considered getting black Alma bb as its ‘inferior’ replacement lol. Happy I stuck to my wishlist goals and to report my Prism charm finally arrived in store. I just need a little more patience then this multi pochette will be mine! Fingers crossed for everyone!!



This is great news about the Trio. I typically go for black bags and would love to get the Trio but it's been eternally out of stock for me! And unlike the Multi, I haven't even seen it on any resale sites.


----------



## bigverne28

sandycps said:


> I heard it from my SA they might be launching. Its actually not a new launch of MPA straps as they have launched 2 straps before.



I have the blue strap from last year, but would be nice to have additional colours. But info on this is conflicting if new ones are being released


----------



## mimi89

Is it gonna be a week of good news?


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> Is it gonna be a week of good news?


I so hope so for us all!!!


----------



## lallybelle

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Small consolation update, friends: my CA confirmed there will definitely be more stock of Trio eclipse coming although she doesn’t have ETA yet. I almost lost my willpower today & considered getting black Alma bb as its ‘inferior’ replacement lol. Happy I stuck to my wishlist goals and to report my Prism charm finally arrived in store. I just need a little more patience then this multi pochette will be mine! Fingers crossed for everyone!!


Yes seems finally more of the Eclipse Trio is coming in. My SA just texted me that she ordered mine.


----------



## DrTr

lallybelle said:


> Yes seems finally more of the Eclipse Trio is coming in. My SA just texted me that she ordered mine.


Meaning one will be on the way to you shortly?  Any other intel? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## lallybelle

DrTr said:


> Meaning one will be on the way to you shortly?  Any other intel? Inquiring minds want to know



All I know is it seems they oversold the online pre-sale. None ever came into her store and it was not even able to be ordered upon the launch. So I'm hoping that her being able to actually order it now, means it's actually coming.

Also yesterday, I saw a Saks SA post it on IG saying it was available to order.


----------



## Chanellover2015

sandycps said:


> is anyone going to get the strap?
> 
> View attachment 4791992



nope! I’m waiting for my mpa to arrive in store soon for pick up. For me one strap is more than enough. If I were to get a second one - what would I do with the coin pouch? I guess I could sell it but no. I have other bags in my wishlist. Don’t want to end up with all these accessories when I could put the money towards a bag.


----------



## DrTr

lallybelle said:


> All I know is it seems they oversold the online pre-sale. None ever came into her store and it was not even able to be ordered upon the launch. So I'm hoping that her being able to actually order it now, means it's actually coming.
> 
> Also yesterday, I saw a Saks SA post it on IG saying it was available to order.


Thanks so much!!  Hope for sure!!  Good luck to us All that still want one!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Chanellover2015 said:


> nope! I’m waiting for my mpa to arrive in store soon for pick up. For me one strap is more than enough. If I were to get a second one - what would I do with the coin pouch? I guess I could sell it but no. I have other bags in my wishlist. Don’t want to end up with all these accessories when I could put the money towards a bag.



Haha Yea. I thought about the coin pouch too. I decided to give it to my mum or sis to hang it on their bag as a cute bag charm when I get the extra strap. Was looking at the black strap so that I could share it with my husband


----------



## Hello32

sandycps said:


> is anyone going to get the strap?
> 
> View attachment 4791992


I’m so hoping they release these.  I have the pink one but really want additional colors.  
Has anyone heard if there is talk of the MPA coming out in the Azur canvas?  I would that!


----------



## kthomas

Hi ladies! I wanted to share my story on how I was able to snag the multi pochette. I had been eyeing the bag since Rihanna was seen wearing it last year. I haven't purchased a bag (myself) in a couple years now so I figured this would be my birthday treat to myself. I was shocked when I saw it was still so hard to get over 6 months since it's initial release. I started looking on here, Youtube, and Instagram and saw there were still waitlists taking some 2 to 3 months to receive their bag! I have a friend from school who works at Louis Vuitton so I texted her to let her know I wanted to be added to the list so I could hopefully get the bag in time for my birthday in September. She texted back 5 minutes later saying they had the bag in store RIGHT NOW and in both colors. I was already sold on the Khaki but I was shocked she had both. I scheduled a time to go in that day and it was the best LV experience I had in a while and I've been shopping at that particular location for almost 10 years now and no I don't think it was because we're friends. I thought it was going to be a quick run in and pay type of deal with COVID but she took here time and showed me all the new items that had come in, gave me some perfume samples, the works! I did end up trying the pink one and it was cute but I'm just not that pinky girl. As soon as she pulled my bag out everyone else shopping in the store were literally drooling over it! One lady and even asked if she could see it, my friend/SA politely told her that I was purchasing the bag but she could look at the one in the other color and the lady was obviously upset...like there's not a whole virus out here. Anyway I'm rambling because I'm so excited. I'm trying to wait until September to open it which might not be that hard since there's nowhere to go but I am absolutely in love with it. I attached a pic from the store for your viewing pleasure as well as a pic of the wallet I want to go with it, since my Josephine Wallet is too big. Good luck on finding it! P.S. she said some stores are actually getting a few because they're getting so many shipments at once (late shipments from when they were closed) so if you live near an actual store maybe pop in or call!


----------



## mimi89

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much!!  Hope for sure!!  Good luck to us All that still want one!


From my end, still no shipping and no ETA sadly. My SA showed me the new soft trunk wallet but not a fan of that buckle from Virgil.


----------



## DrTr

kthomas said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share my story on how I was able to snag the multi pochette. I had been eyeing the bag since Rihanna was seen wearing it last year. I haven't purchased a bag (myself) in a couple years now so I figured this would be my birthday treat to myself. I was shocked when I saw it was still so hard to get over 6 months since it's initial release. I started looking on here, Youtube, and Instagram and saw there were still waitlists taking some 2 to 3 months to receive their bag! I have a friend from school who works at Louis Vuitton so I texted her to let her know I wanted to be added to the list so I could hopefully get the bag in time for my birthday in September. She texted back 5 minutes later saying they had the bag in store RIGHT NOW and in both colors. I was already sold on the Khaki but I was shocked she had both. I scheduled a time to go in that day and it was the best LV experience I had in a while and I've been shopping at that particular location for almost 10 years now and no I don't think it was because we're friends. I thought it was going to be a quick run in and pay type of deal with COVID but she took here time and showed me all the new items that had come in, gave me some perfume samples, the works! I did end up trying the pink one and it was cute but I'm just not that pinky girl. As soon as she pulled my bag out everyone else shopping in the store were literally drooling over it! One lady and even asked if she could see it, my friend/SA politely told her that I was purchasing the bag but she could look at the one in the other color and the lady was obviously upset...like there's not a whole virus out here. Anyway I'm rambling because I'm so excited. I'm trying to wait until September to open it which might not be that hard since there's nowhere to go but I am absolutely in love with it. I attached a pic from the store for your viewing pleasure as well as a pic of the wallet I want to go with it, since my Josephine Wallet is too big. Good luck on finding it! P.S. she said some stores are actually getting a few because they're getting so many shipments at once (late shipments from when they were closed) so if you live near an actual store maybe pop in or call!
> 
> View attachment 4794950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794951


happy early birthday!  Can hear your excitement, the KAli is gorgeous, and so glad you had such a great experience. I think you will love your bag - it’s one of my favorites. Congratulations!!!


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> From my end, still no shipping and no ETA sadly. My SA showed me the new soft trunk wallet but not a fan of that buckle from Virgil.


I know, it’s hard to wait, but it seems they potentially closer. Hope so.


----------



## Bumbles

kthomas said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share my story on how I was able to snag the multi pochette. I had been eyeing the bag since Rihanna was seen wearing it last year. I haven't purchased a bag (myself) in a couple years now so I figured this would be my birthday treat to myself. I was shocked when I saw it was still so hard to get over 6 months since it's initial release. I started looking on here, Youtube, and Instagram and saw there were still waitlists taking some 2 to 3 months to receive their bag! I have a friend from school who works at Louis Vuitton so I texted her to let her know I wanted to be added to the list so I could hopefully get the bag in time for my birthday in September. She texted back 5 minutes later saying they had the bag in store RIGHT NOW and in both colors. I was already sold on the Khaki but I was shocked she had both. I scheduled a time to go in that day and it was the best LV experience I had in a while and I've been shopping at that particular location for almost 10 years now and no I don't think it was because we're friends. I thought it was going to be a quick run in and pay type of deal with COVID but she took here time and showed me all the new items that had come in, gave me some perfume samples, the works! I did end up trying the pink one and it was cute but I'm just not that pinky girl. As soon as she pulled my bag out everyone else shopping in the store were literally drooling over it! One lady and even asked if she could see it, my friend/SA politely told her that I was purchasing the bag but she could look at the one in the other color and the lady was obviously upset...like there's not a whole virus out here. Anyway I'm rambling because I'm so excited. I'm trying to wait until September to open it which might not be that hard since there's nowhere to go but I am absolutely in love with it. I attached a pic from the store for your viewing pleasure as well as a pic of the wallet I want to go with it, since my Josephine Wallet is too big. Good luck on finding it! P.S. she said some stores are actually getting a few because they're getting so many shipments at once (late shipments from when they were closed) so if you live near an actual store maybe pop in or call!
> 
> View attachment 4794950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794951


What a lovely story and that’s so much for sharing. It gives me some kind of hope to continue to try and get one. How are you finding it? Is it everything you imagined and hoped for? Yours look beautiful. Congrats and have a lovely birthday in September. I think you should start using it when you can. Treat yourself early, especially since you got it early, and it would be a shame to leave it there til September. Enjoy!! I’m looking for a crossbody myself, and tossing up between this and the boite chapeau souple pm.


----------



## kthomas

Bumbles said:


> What a lovely story and that’s so much for sharing. It gives me some kind of hope to continue to try and get one. How are you finding it? Is it everything you imagined and hoped for? Yours look beautiful. Congrats and have a lovely birthday in September. I think you should start using it when you can. Treat yourself early, especially since you got it early, and it would be a shame to leave it there til September. Enjoy!! I’m looking for a crossbody myself, and tossing up between this and the boite chapeau souple pm.


Thanks so much! It's still in the box as of now but when I tried it on I just loved it and knew I would get a lot of use. My current crossbody is the Favorite PM and this has even more space than that. It was the Louis Vuitton in Boca at Town Center, maybe you could call and get it through them. She had a few more but that was last week, still worth the try!


----------



## kthomas

DrTr said:


> happy early birthday!  Can hear your excitement, the KAli is gorgeous, and so glad you had such a great experience. I think you will love your bag - it’s one of my favorites. Congratulations!!!


Thanks so much! I know I will love it too.


----------



## sharcee

kthomas said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share my story on how I was able to snag the multi pochette. I had been eyeing the bag since Rihanna was seen wearing it last year. I haven't purchased a bag (myself) in a couple years now so I figured this would be my birthday treat to myself. I was shocked when I saw it was still so hard to get over 6 months since it's initial release. I started looking on here, Youtube, and Instagram and saw there were still waitlists taking some 2 to 3 months to receive their bag! I have a friend from school who works at Louis Vuitton so I texted her to let her know I wanted to be added to the list so I could hopefully get the bag in time for my birthday in September. She texted back 5 minutes later saying they had the bag in store RIGHT NOW and in both colors. I was already sold on the Khaki but I was shocked she had both. I scheduled a time to go in that day and it was the best LV experience I had in a while and I've been shopping at that particular location for almost 10 years now and no I don't think it was because we're friends. I thought it was going to be a quick run in and pay type of deal with COVID but she took here time and showed me all the new items that had come in, gave me some perfume samples, the works! I did end up trying the pink one and it was cute but I'm just not that pinky girl. As soon as she pulled my bag out everyone else shopping in the store were literally drooling over it! One lady and even asked if she could see it, my friend/SA politely told her that I was purchasing the bag but she could look at the one in the other color and the lady was obviously upset...like there's not a whole virus out here. Anyway I'm rambling because I'm so excited. I'm trying to wait until September to open it which might not be that hard since there's nowhere to go but I am absolutely in love with it. I attached a pic from the store for your viewing pleasure as well as a pic of the wallet I want to go with it, since my Josephine Wallet is too big. Good luck on finding it! P.S. she said some stores are actually getting a few because they're getting so many shipments at once (late shipments from when they were closed) so if you live near an actual store maybe pop in or call!
> 
> View attachment 4794950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794951


congratulations! I agree the Kaki is a gorgeous colour. I was able to snag both the rose Clair and kaki online, when I saw both of them side by side, though the pink is BEAUTIFUL, the kaki resonated with my personal style a lot more. it's such a versatile and beautiful bag for sure  good luck waiting until September!


----------



## kthomas

sharcee said:


> congratulations! I agree the Kaki is a gorgeous colour. I was able to snag both the rose Clair and kaki online, when I saw both of them side by side, though the pink is BEAUTIFUL, the kaki resonated with my personal style a lot more. it's such a versatile and beautiful bag for sure  good luck waiting until September!


I def need the luck on holding out til then! Thank you for your sweet comment.


----------



## Chanellover2015

kthomas said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share my story on how I was able to snag the multi pochette. I had been eyeing the bag since Rihanna was seen wearing it last year. I haven't purchased a bag (myself) in a couple years now so I figured this would be my birthday treat to myself. I was shocked when I saw it was still so hard to get over 6 months since it's initial release. I started looking on here, Youtube, and Instagram and saw there were still waitlists taking some 2 to 3 months to receive their bag! I have a friend from school who works at Louis Vuitton so I texted her to let her know I wanted to be added to the list so I could hopefully get the bag in time for my birthday in September. She texted back 5 minutes later saying they had the bag in store RIGHT NOW and in both colors. I was already sold on the Khaki but I was shocked she had both. I scheduled a time to go in that day and it was the best LV experience I had in a while and I've been shopping at that particular location for almost 10 years now and no I don't think it was because we're friends. I thought it was going to be a quick run in and pay type of deal with COVID but she took here time and showed me all the new items that had come in, gave me some perfume samples, the works! I did end up trying the pink one and it was cute but I'm just not that pinky girl. As soon as she pulled my bag out everyone else shopping in the store were literally drooling over it! One lady and even asked if she could see it, my friend/SA politely told her that I was purchasing the bag but she could look at the one in the other color and the lady was obviously upset...like there's not a whole virus out here. Anyway I'm rambling because I'm so excited. I'm trying to wait until September to open it which might not be that hard since there's nowhere to go but I am absolutely in love with it. I attached a pic from the store for your viewing pleasure as well as a pic of the wallet I want to go with it, since my Josephine Wallet is too big. Good luck on finding it! P.S. she said some stores are actually getting a few because they're getting so many shipments at once (late shipments from when they were closed) so if you live near an actual store maybe pop in or call!
> 
> View attachment 4794950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794951



loved reading your story. Your MPA looks really good. I’m still waiting for mine to arrive in store for pick up. Hoping sometime this week. Enjoy your new bag in good health and yes to us September babies


----------



## kthomas

Chanellover2015 said:


> loved reading your story. Your MPA looks really good. I’m still waiting for mine to arrive in store for pick up. Hoping sometime this week. Enjoy your new bag in good health and yes to us September babies


What color are you getting? What day is your birthday? I'm the 11th


----------



## Estella.xx

Hey everyone! My MP just arrived today and I couldn’t be more excited to share. This bag is one of the only bags that immediately caught my eye when I first saw it back last year. I wasn’t really interested in making a purchase back then, but since all my graduation plans got cancelled by all that’s going on right now, I thought it was time to treat myself. And the MP was the first thing I thought of. After just three days of stalking the website, I was able to score it! I placed my order last Friday and it arrived today. I’m so grateful and so lucky haha. I chose the rose strap because I think it just resonates with my girly girl side more than the kaki, even though I love both. My bag is also made in France, which I don’t see very often for this specific model. The only thing that was a little bit off to me is that it came with only one dust bag. Sucks but I love this bag too much to return it. And I think it looks pretty flawless everywhere else. Anyway, thanks for reading!


----------



## kthomas

Estella.xx said:


> Hey everyone! My MP just arrived today and I couldn’t be more excited to share. This bag is one of the only bags that immediately caught my eye when I first saw it back last year. I wasn’t really interested in making a purchase back then, but since all my graduation plans got cancelled by all that’s going on right now, I thought it was time to treat myself. And the MP was the first thing I thought of. After just three days of stalking the website, I was able to score it! I placed my order last Friday and it arrived today. I’m so grateful and so lucky haha. I chose the rose strap because I think it just resonates with my girly girl side more than the kaki, even though I love both. My bag is also made in France, which I don’t see very often for this specific model. The only thing that was a little bit off to me is that it came with only one dust bag. Sucks but I love this bag too much to return it. And I think it looks pretty flawless everywhere else. Anyway, thanks for reading!
> 
> View attachment 4795787


Congrats, its so pretty!!! Did it come in one box? I bought mine in store and got it 2 boxes but 3 dust bags. Each Pochette in it's own dust bag in one box. Then a dust bag for the strap with the coin purse attached in another box. Maybe you could go into the store if you really wanted more than one.


----------



## Chanellover2015

kthomas said:


> What color are you getting? What day is your birthday? I'm the 11th



sept 8 
I’m getting the Kaki one as well and just got notified that it’s ready for pick up. I truly hope it’s packaged well and that it looks as good/pretty as yours. Anyhow I’ll pick up tomorrow


----------



## Chanellover2015

Estella.xx said:


> Hey everyone! My MP just arrived today and I couldn’t be more excited to share. This bag is one of the only bags that immediately caught my eye when I first saw it back last year. I wasn’t really interested in making a purchase back then, but since all my graduation plans got cancelled by all that’s going on right now, I thought it was time to treat myself. And the MP was the first thing I thought of. After just three days of stalking the website, I was able to score it! I placed my order last Friday and it arrived today. I’m so grateful and so lucky haha. I chose the rose strap because I think it just resonates with my girly girl side more than the kaki, even though I love both. My bag is also made in France, which I don’t see very often for this specific model. The only thing that was a little bit off to me is that it came with only one dust bag. Sucks but I love this bag too much to return it. And I think it looks pretty flawless everywhere else. Anyway, thanks for reading!
> 
> View attachment 4795787



So so pretty and MiF!! That’s awesome and rare I believe. congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Estella.xx

kthomas said:


> Congrats, its so pretty!!! Did it come in one box? I bought mine in store and got it 2 boxes but 3 dust bags. Each Pochette in it's own dust bag in one box. Then a dust bag for the strap with the coin purse attached in another box. Maybe you could go into the store if you really wanted more than one.


Thank you! My package came in one box with one large dust bag. The larger pochette held the strap on the inside with the coin pouch and the smaller one was in the same dust bag but not connected to the larger pochette. I’ve read on this thread that people have gotten multiple dust bags so I was confused. I generally would like a few more just in case I want to wear my MP another way and Store the rest of the pieces but I’m really okay with one. I’ve contacted customer service to see if they could do anything about it. Thanks again for the information!!


----------



## Estella.xx

Chanellover2015 said:


> So so pretty and MiF!! That’s awesome and rare I believe. congrats on your graduation!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Comparing some differences in the trio messenger, which are to be expected from handmade items, on the straps and sides of the bag. One is mine and one belongs to someone else. Both are made in France. On mine, the date codes on all three pieces are the same. On the other, the coin pouch has a different date code than the other two pieces. 
First pic, the space between the leather chap and the N is different. Second and third pics, the leather on the side next to the d-ring is slightly across the edge of the bag.


----------



## mimi89

Thanks for that, such a stunning piece.


----------



## Chanellover2015

It’s here!!!!! And she didn’t disappoint either. Just got back from the store to pick up and I also met a lovely SA who also introduced me to other new LV items (fine jewelry) 

When she brought out the bag I quickly opened it (well I tried not to be that eager but I was) to examine it and it was well packaged. Each item came in its own dust bag including the strap which I thought it wasn’t the usual from what I’ve heard here in the forum but I didn’t complain.  I also checked the tags and it’s a MIF and the date code it’s stamped on a leather tab - not sure if I’m mistaken but I thought I heard something about the tab being fabric and not leather...anyhow the SA provided me with some perfume samples as well and her customer service made my day.

I also asked for some other items, I’m still looking for the coin card holder and nice nano but they didn’t have it in store. I’ll have to continue stalking the site. It’s truly a bummer when you can’t find the items you like in store as I would have bought it from this SA. She was friendly and personable.

Anyhow I love the bag! I’m thinking of getting an organizer for it though to give it a bit more structure. Has anyone gotten an organizer for it?


----------



## Bumbles

Chanellover2015 said:


> It’s here!!!!! And she didn’t disappoint either. Just got back from the store to pick up and I also met a lovely SA who also introduced me to other new LV items (fine jewelry)
> 
> When she brought out the bag I quickly opened it (well I tried not to be that eager but I was) to examine it and it was well packaged. Each item came in its own dust bag including the strap which I thought it wasn’t the usual from what I’ve heard here in the forum but I didn’t complain.  I also checked the tags and it’s a MIF and the date code it’s stamped on a leather tab - not sure if I’m mistaken but I thought I heard something about the tab being fabric and not leather...anyhow the SA provided me with some perfume samples as well and her customer service made my day.
> 
> I also asked for some other items, I’m still looking for the coin card holder and nice nano but they didn’t have it in store. I’ll have to continue stalking the site. It’s truly a bummer when you can’t find the items you like in store as I would have bought it from this SA. She was friendly and personable.
> 
> Anyhow I love the bag! I’m thinking of getting an organizer for it though to give it a bit more structure. Has anyone gotten an organizer for it?
> 
> View attachment 4796747


Congrats! Sounds like you had a fantastic experience. Are you in the US? I’m so envy of all the multi pochette stock and reveals from there. Wish I was there to get one too! I would love a MP in rose Clair, but the waitlist has closed here and almost impossible to get, so I’m admiring everyone’s MP and their lovely stories behind how they got it. Yours is beautiful and I hope you get lots of use out of it.


----------



## pixiestyx00

I’m so glad this bag is getting some love lol. I swear everybody was just hating on it last fall. I love tiny bags and removable straps so I want this bag immediately.  I had no idea how popular it was until I mentioned it to my mom who had seen it all over Instagram and said we should just get one in each color if I was asking my SA  we got really lucky and got them about 3 weeks after we waitlisted.


----------



## kthomas

Chanellover2015 said:


> It’s here!!!!! And she didn’t disappoint either. Just got back from the store to pick up and I also met a lovely SA who also introduced me to other new LV items (fine jewelry)
> 
> When she brought out the bag I quickly opened it (well I tried not to be that eager but I was) to examine it and it was well packaged. Each item came in its own dust bag including the strap which I thought it wasn’t the usual from what I’ve heard here in the forum but I didn’t complain.  I also checked the tags and it’s a MIF and the date code it’s stamped on a leather tab - not sure if I’m mistaken but I thought I heard something about the tab being fabric and not leather...anyhow the SA provided me with some perfume samples as well and her customer service made my day.
> 
> I also asked for some other items, I’m still looking for the coin card holder and nice nano but they didn’t have it in store. I’ll have to continue stalking the site. It’s truly a bummer when you can’t find the items you like in store as I would have bought it from this SA. She was friendly and personable.
> 
> Anyhow I love the bag! I’m thinking of getting an organizer for it though to give it a bit more structure. Has anyone gotten an organizer for it?
> 
> View attachment 4796747


Congratulations! It's so beautiful and happy to hear you got multiple dust bags. I can't remember the name but the pink fragrance is on my birthday list. It smells SOO good and lasted all day when I tried it in the store.


----------



## kthomas

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! Sounds like you had a fantastic experience. Are you in the US? I’m so envy of all the multi pochette stock and reveals from there. Wish I was there to get one too! I would love a MP in rose Clair, but the waitlist has closed here and almost impossible to get, so I’m admiring everyone’s MP and their lovely stories behind how they got it. Yours is beautiful and I hope you get lots of use out of it.


Where do you live? Here in South Florida they had quite a few MP's in each style.


----------



## Bumbles

kthomas said:


> Where do you live? Here in South Florida they had quite a few MP's in each style.


Shucks I need to go there then. I’m in Australia and it’s rare and anything. Lol


----------



## Chanellover2015

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! Sounds like you had a fantastic experience. Are you in the US? I’m so envy of all the multi pochette stock and reveals from there. Wish I was there to get one too! I would love a MP in rose Clair, but the waitlist has closed here and almost impossible to get, so I’m admiring everyone’s MP and their lovely stories behind how they got it. Yours is beautiful and I hope you get lots of use out of it.



I'm in Canada. I was able to purchase online and has it delivered to the store.  It took a lot of stalking. Make sure you have your profile in the LV website and add it to your wishlist that way when it comes up you will be able to check out faster. Also, I suggest you follow the chat ‘what are you stalking?’ Here on the LV forum. That’s how a lot of ppl end up getting their wishlist items.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Bumbles said:


> Shucks I need to go there then. I’m in Australia and it’s rare and anything. Lol



oh I just saw that you are in Australia!


----------



## mimi89

Bumbles said:


> Shucks I need to go there then. I’m in Australia and it’s rare and anything. Lol


Haha we all know how special it is to be living in Australia! But it has improved so much in Sydney and Melbourne. We used to be like NZ, the last to get a dip in the latest trend.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Chanellover2015 said:


> It’s here!!!!! And she didn’t disappoint either. Just got back from the store to pick up and I also met a lovely SA who also introduced me to other new LV items (fine jewelry)
> 
> When she brought out the bag I quickly opened it (well I tried not to be that eager but I was) to examine it and it was well packaged. Each item came in its own dust bag including the strap which I thought it wasn’t the usual from what I’ve heard here in the forum but I didn’t complain.  I also checked the tags and it’s a MIF and the date code it’s stamped on a leather tab - not sure if I’m mistaken but I thought I heard something about the tab being fabric and not leather...anyhow the SA provided me with some perfume samples as well and her customer service made my day.
> 
> I also asked for some other items, I’m still looking for the coin card holder and nice nano but they didn’t have it in store. I’ll have to continue stalking the site. It’s truly a bummer when you can’t find the items you like in store as I would have bought it from this SA. She was friendly and personable.
> 
> Anyhow I love the bag! I’m thinking of getting an organizer for it though to give it a bit more structure. Has anyone gotten an organizer for it?
> 
> View attachment 4796747




yea i got a organiser for my MPA. here’s how it looks. I bought all my organiser from Samorga


----------



## lollycat88

Bumbles said:


> Shucks I need to go there then. I’m in Australia and it’s rare and anything. Lol



I feel your pain. I'm in Singapore and I was basically told by the SAs that the MPAs are reserved on delivery for the VIP high spenders. No chance for a newbie like me to get one. They keep pushing me towards the custom made to order world tour edition but it's S$700 more and will take 8-12 weeks!!!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

lollycat88 said:


> I feel your pain. I'm in Singapore and I was basically told by the SAs that the MPAs are reserved on delivery for the VIP high spenders. No chance for a newbie like me to get one. They keep pushing me towards the custom made to order world tour edition but it's S$700 more and will take 8-12 weeks!!!




Hi hi~~~ Did you ask about the MPA recently? Wasnt informed about such policy when I ordered my earlier this year. However, I did express my interest with a SA after purchasing a perfume from them. She contacted me during the circuit breaker period and manage to place an order for me.


----------



## Bumbles

lollycat88 said:


> I feel your pain. I'm in Singapore and I was basically told by the SAs that the MPAs are reserved on delivery for the VIP high spenders. No chance for a newbie like me to get one. They keep pushing me towards the custom made to order world tour edition but it's S$700 more and will take 8-12 weeks!!!


Yeah I know what you mean. Over here is a year waitlist and the waitlist has closed too!


----------



## asngirl106

sandycps said:


> yea i got a organiser for my MPA. here’s how it looks. I bought all my organiser from Samorga
> 
> View attachment 4797071



does the organizer makes the bag more bulky after you put things in it?


----------



## sharcee

sandycps said:


> yea i got a organiser for my MPA. here’s how it looks. I bought all my organiser from Samorga
> 
> View attachment 4797071


how are you liking it? do you find that it takes up a lot of space in the pouches? I'm toying with the idea of getting the liners so that my pouches don't go all wonky when it has things in it but don't want to lose space. Thanks!


----------



## Chanellover2015

sandycps said:


> yea i got a organiser for my MPA. here’s how it looks. I bought all my organiser from Samorga
> 
> View attachment 4797071



looks good! I think the organizers give the bag more structure and at the same time it helps when storing the bag away.  I’ll be placing my order today for it.


----------



## bigverne28

kthomas said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share my story on how I was able to snag the multi pochette. I had been eyeing the bag since Rihanna was seen wearing it last year. I haven't purchased a bag (myself) in a couple years now so I figured this would be my birthday treat to myself. I was shocked when I saw it was still so hard to get over 6 months since it's initial release. I started looking on here, Youtube, and Instagram and saw there were still waitlists taking some 2 to 3 months to receive their bag! I have a friend from school who works at Louis Vuitton so I texted her to let her know I wanted to be added to the list so I could hopefully get the bag in time for my birthday in September. She texted back 5 minutes later saying they had the bag in store RIGHT NOW and in both colors. I was already sold on the Khaki but I was shocked she had both. I scheduled a time to go in that day and it was the best LV experience I had in a while and I've been shopping at that particular location for almost 10 years now and no I don't think it was because we're friends. I thought it was going to be a quick run in and pay type of deal with COVID but she took here time and showed me all the new items that had come in, gave me some perfume samples, the works! I did end up trying the pink one and it was cute but I'm just not that pinky girl. As soon as she pulled my bag out everyone else shopping in the store were literally drooling over it! One lady and even asked if she could see it, my friend/SA politely told her that I was purchasing the bag but she could look at the one in the other color and the lady was obviously upset...like there's not a whole virus out here. Anyway I'm rambling because I'm so excited. I'm trying to wait until September to open it which might not be that hard since there's nowhere to go but I am absolutely in love with it. I attached a pic from the store for your viewing pleasure as well as a pic of the wallet I want to go with it, since my Josephine Wallet is too big. Good luck on finding it! P.S. she said some stores are actually getting a few because they're getting so many shipments at once (late shipments from when they were closed) so if you live near an actual store maybe pop in or call!
> 
> View attachment 4794950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794951



What a lovely story and experience you had. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## bigverne28

Estella.xx said:


> Thank you! My package came in one box with one large dust bag. The larger pochette held the strap on the inside with the coin pouch and the smaller one was in the same dust bag but not connected to the larger pochette. I’ve read on this thread that people have gotten multiple dust bags so I was confused. I generally would like a few more just in case I want to wear my MP another way and Store the rest of the pieces but I’m really okay with one. I’ve contacted customer service to see if they could do anything about it. Thanks again for the information!!



Mine in the UK came with 4 dust bags, but I’ve heard others in Europe got just one. You should see if a store can give you the other three.


----------



## bigverne28

Chanellover2015 said:


> It’s here!!!!! And she didn’t disappoint either. Just got back from the store to pick up and I also met a lovely SA who also introduced me to other new LV items (fine jewelry)
> 
> When she brought out the bag I quickly opened it (well I tried not to be that eager but I was) to examine it and it was well packaged. Each item came in its own dust bag including the strap which I thought it wasn’t the usual from what I’ve heard here in the forum but I didn’t complain.  I also checked the tags and it’s a MIF and the date code it’s stamped on a leather tab - not sure if I’m mistaken but I thought I heard something about the tab being fabric and not leather...anyhow the SA provided me with some perfume samples as well and her customer service made my day.
> 
> I also asked for some other items, I’m still looking for the coin card holder and nice nano but they didn’t have it in store. I’ll have to continue stalking the site. It’s truly a bummer when you can’t find the items you like in store as I would have bought it from this SA. She was friendly and personable.
> 
> Anyhow I love the bag! I’m thinking of getting an organizer for it though to give it a bit more structure. Has anyone gotten an organizer for it?
> 
> View attachment 4796747



I also have Samorga organisers for my MPA because I found the canvas a little flimsy. These definitely give the bag more structure.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

When this bag first came out I was certain it wasn’t for me. I have the separate pieces that make up the bag. Then just last week I was out and saw someone with it on and all of a sudden it was LVoe at first sight. It looked so great on the lady and just the right size for running around. So I decided I had to get one. I looked online for several days and it was never available. One day I was just browsing on my phone and got lucky with the rose claire color. Then I decided I needed the kaki too. On a whim I decided to call the LV boutique inside the Seattle Nordstrom. It was a long shot but I decided to call anyway. The SA picked up, I asked about inventory, and 5 mins later I was checking out with the kaki bag using a double points day! I just received both today and it was definitely a Christmas in July moment lol. I couldn’t be more thrilled. Now my little sister can benefit too because I can pass along my separate pieces to her. Win win


----------



## kimchagarcia

bigverne28 said:


> I also have Samorga organisers for my MPA because I found the canvas a little flimsy. These definitely give the bag more structure.
> 
> View attachment 4797494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797496


Hi, I want to get the organizer too. What color is that? So beautiful.


----------



## bigverne28

kimchagarcia said:


> Hi, I want to get the organizer too. What color is that? So beautiful.



The colour is beige. Samorga have an extensive colour range so you’ll be spoilt for choice. My shopping experience was great. Very helpful and answered emails quickly. 

The organisers took along time to arrive has they had a long back list of orders at the height of COVID, so took 2 months to arrive. The shipping time should be better now.


----------



## keokicat

bigverne28 said:


> I also have Samorga organisers for my MPA because I found the canvas a little flimsy. These definitely give the bag more structure.
> 
> View attachment 4797494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797496



I do think shipping time has improved. I ordered five of them recently, chose FedEx as the shipping method, and they arrived to me within 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## bigverne28

lollycat88 said:


> I feel your pain. I'm in Singapore and I was basically told by the SAs that the MPAs are reserved on delivery for the VIP high spenders. No chance for a newbie like me to get one. They keep pushing me towards the custom made to order world tour edition but it's S$700 more and will take 8-12 weeks!!!



Telling you that is terrible customer service. Your money should be just as important as the next person. I believe LV are purposely not making the MPA to push clients towards the more expensive world tour version. In Europe the last time the MPA was available was mid May. If LV can manufacture the world tour why not the regular version?


----------



## bigverne28

asngirl106 said:


> does the organizer makes the bag more bulky after you put things in it?



Not for me as I’m quite a minimalist so don’t overfill my bags. I found the canvas on the MPA is very thin compared to say a mini pochette or pochette accessoires. But when I did fill the pochettes I could see the outline of some my contents through the bag which I didn’t like. With the inserts this doesn’t happen and just makes the overall exterior of the pochettes look much smoother. I also used a 20% discount code which you may find doing a Google search or on this forum.

A good video on YouTube below that shows the MPA packed with the Samorga inserts.


----------



## CrazyCool01

sandycps said:


> is anyone going to get the strap?
> 
> View attachment 4791992


Yes! Am planning to get in khaki


----------



## Bumbles

atlsweetpea11 said:


> When this bag first came out I was certain it wasn’t for me. I have the separate pieces that make up the bag. Then just last week I was out and saw someone with it on and all of a sudden it was LVoe at first sight. It looked so great on the lady and just the right size for running around. So I decided I had to get one. I looked online for several days and it was never available. One day I was just browsing on my phone and got lucky with the rose claire color. Then I decided I needed the kaki too. On a whim I decided to call the LV boutique inside the Seattle Nordstrom. It was a long shot but I decided to call anyway. The SA picked up, I asked about inventory, and 5 mins later I was checking out with the kaki bag using a double points day! I just received both today and it was definitely a Christmas in July moment lol. I couldn’t be more thrilled. Now my little sister can benefit too because I can pass along my separate pieces to her. Win win


That’s awesome! You super lucky, got not 1 but two MPA. Would love to see some pics of the new twin Bags!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

asngirl106 said:


> does the organizer makes the bag more bulky after you put things in it?



No it does not. I feel that my bag is more structured with the insert. I have customise it with additional lipstick holder too. Organising is easy with the insert.



sharcee said:


> how are you liking it? do you find that it takes up a lot of space in the pouches? I'm toying with the idea of getting the liners so that my pouches don't go all wonky when it has things in it but don't want to lose space. Thanks!



I love the insert. To be honest all my bags have organiser which keep them in good shape and of course clean as well.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

CrazyCool01 said:


> Yes! Am planning to get in khaki



Yea me too. I want black!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bumbles said:


> That’s awesome! You super lucky, got not 1 but two MPA. Would love to see some pics of the new twin Bags!



I am definitely counting my lucky stars that I was able to snag both the rose and the kaki in the same day. Here are the pics of both and I decided to get the Rosalie coin purse to use as a small wallet. It fits nicely. I also came across a canvas strap that came with my Fendi Peekaboo that also works well with this bag.

I’m loving the functionality of this bag. My only complaint is that the zippers on the Rose Claire set is stiff. I’m hoping with use that they become smoother.

I love seeing people with their beautiful bags online and out and about. It serves as inspiration to me since I need to visualize how a bag will look on


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I am definitely counting my lucky stars that I was able to snag both the rose and the kaki in the same day. Here are the pics of both and I decided to get the Rosalie coin purse to use as a small wallet. It fits nicely. I also came across a canvas strap that came with my Fendi Peekaboo that also works well with this bag.
> 
> I’m loving the functionality of this bag. My only complaint is that the zippers on the Rose Claire set is stiff. I’m hoping with use that they become smoother.
> 
> I love seeing people with their beautiful bags online and out and about. It serves as inspiration to me since I need to visualize how a bag will look on
> 
> View attachment 4798568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798569


Wow you’ve got all your bases covered  congrats!


----------



## kthomas

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I am definitely counting my lucky stars that I was able to snag both the rose and the kaki in the same day. Here are the pics of both and I decided to get the Rosalie coin purse to use as a small wallet. It fits nicely. I also came across a canvas strap that came with my Fendi Peekaboo that also works well with this bag.
> 
> I’m loving the functionality of this bag. My only complaint is that the zippers on the Rose Claire set is stiff. I’m hoping with use that they become smoother.
> 
> I love seeing people with their beautiful bags online and out and about. It serves as inspiration to me since I need to visualize how a bag will look on
> 
> View attachment 4798568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798569


OMG I love that wallet! I wish LV had one that matched the Khaki one.


----------



## lollycat88

sandycps said:


> Hi hi~~~ Did you ask about the MPA recently? Wasnt informed about such policy when I ordered my earlier this year. However, I did express my interest with a SA after purchasing a perfume from them. She contacted me during the circuit breaker period and manage to place an order for me.



Hi! This has only been when I call or speak to them online. I guess I should actually go in, and try to be nice to an SA


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

lollycat88 said:


> Hi! This has only been when I call or speak to them online. I guess I should actually go in, and try to be nice to an SA



yea maybe you want to head down the store. You will have better luck.


----------



## Raaz

Hello all,

I am over the  moon.  got mine yesterday in khaki.  I love it  but the canvas feels quite flimsy for the price. Is it worth it in your opinion especially if you have used it for a while? Thank you


----------



## bigverne28

Raaz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am over the  moon.  got mine yesterday in khaki.  I love it  but the canvas feels quite flimsy for the price. Is it worth it in your opinion especially if you have used it for a while? Thank you



Yes, I believe it’s still worth it. The canvas is definitely flimsy, but I still love mine and have no regrets at all. Enjoy!


----------



## Raaz

bigverne28 said:


> Yes, I believe it’s still worth it. The canvas is definitely flimsy, but I still love mine and have no regrets at all. Enjoy!


Thank you. I have to admit I wore it out today to a mall...and could hear some people say ‘louis vuitton’ in the background. it was a great feeling


----------



## bigverne28

Raaz said:


> Thank you. I have to admit I wore it out today to a mall...and could hear some people say ‘louis vuitton’ in the background. it was a great feeling



I was so excited to get mine. It’s still so sought after and very hard to get especially in Europe. I’m proud to wear mine and enjoy this versatile piece. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Raaz

bigverne28 said:


> I was so excited to get mine. It’s still so sought after and very hard to get especially in Europe. I’m proud to wear mine and enjoy this versatile piece. Welcome to the club!


Thanks  Already wore it as a bag in the daytime and as pouches in my multicolor Judy when out for dinner tonight (at last).And its only been 24 hours since I have the bag! Never have I used a brand new bag continously, the very next day.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Hi Guys. Just sharing the new MPA straps sent from my SA.


----------



## mimi89

Probably a stupid question but is the coin pouch sold together as part of the strap?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

mimi89 said:


> Probably a stupid question but is the coin pouch sold together as part of the strap?



Haha it's not stupid. I'm surprise too but yea it comes with the strap.


----------



## lollycat88

I'm giving up and scouring resellers in Singapore! Something that worries me is I see a lot of the straps coming in clear plastic ziplock bags... that can't be authentic, can it? I've seen quite a few listings like this, but they say the have the receipt. Anything can be copied these days so I'm super cautious


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

lollycat88 said:


> I'm giving up and scouring resellers in Singapore! Something that worries me is I see a lot of the straps coming in clear plastic ziplock bags... that can't be authentic, can it? I've seen quite a few listings like this, but they say the have the receipt. Anything can be copied these days so I'm super cautious



Mine came in clear ziplock bag for the strap. The strap doesnt have a dustbag.


----------



## lollycat88

sandycps said:


> Mine came in clear ziplock bag for the strap. The strap doesnt have a dustbag.



Thanks so much for letting me know  off to criticise lots of Carousell posts...


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

lollycat88 said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know  off to criticise lots of Carousell posts...



Good luck in securing a piece!


----------



## mimi89

After a month of waiting I’m still waiting for the Trio Messenger ... boo!


----------



## Shine707

lollycat88 said:


> I'm giving up and scouring resellers in Singapore! Something that worries me is I see a lot of the straps coming in clear plastic ziplock bags... that can't be authentic, can it? I've seen quite a few listings like this, but they say the have the receipt. Anything can be copied these days so I'm super cautious


 
I can't be sure, but I just bought my New Wave Pochette from the store and the strap was brand new and in a ziplock bag.


----------



## missbagwathi

sandycps said:


> Hi Guys. Just sharing the new MPA straps sent from my SA.
> 
> View attachment 4800971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800973


Does this mean if I have my own PA and mini PA, I can recreate the MPA with one of these straps?? That would make it lot easier than trying to get the MPA here in Australia.


----------



## Raaz

missbagwathi said:


> Does this mean if I have my own PA and mini PA, I can recreate the MPA with one of these straps?? That would make it lot easier than trying to get the MPA here in Australia.


You would need to ‘extend’ mini PA a bit by using chain links, etc. but it can be do-able. Note that the normal mini PA is smaller than mini PA that comes with the MPA. 

Having said that I do like the look of normal Mini PA and mini PA from the MPA together with the MPA strap. That’s the cool thing about MPA- you can make it your own. Change it up however you like, whenever you want. That is why it is such a cool piece to have.


----------



## Melissa V

lollycat88 said:


> I'm giving up and scouring resellers in Singapore! Something that worries me is I see a lot of the straps coming in clear plastic ziplock bags... that can't be authentic, can it? I've seen quite a few listings like this, but they say the have the receipt. Anything can be copied these days so I'm super cautious


I purchased a Trio Messenger from the LV site and the strap came in a clear plastic ziplock type bag too.


----------



## sharcee

sandycps said:


> Hi Guys. Just sharing the new MPA straps sent from my SA.
> 
> View attachment 4800971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800973


thanks you! I wonder when this will become available in Canada.....


----------



## kimchagarcia

Hi ladies, I just got my MPA. Im looking for the dAte code of the round coin purse. Where can i find the date code?


----------



## Raaz

kimchagarcia said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my MPA. Im looking for the dAte code of the round coin purse. Where can i find the date code?


The date code is definitely on the inside of the main pochette.


----------



## keokicat

kimchagarcia said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my MPA. Im looking for the dAte code of the round coin purse. Where can i find the date code?



It’s a little hidden because of the folds, but it’s there. Try looking for it in the folds in bright light. A little tricky to see.


----------



## Raaz

keokicat said:


> It’s a little hidden because of the folds, but it’s there. Try looking for it in the folds in bright light. A little tricky to see.


Please let me know if you find it on the coin purse.


----------



## keokicat

Raaz said:


> Please let me know if you find it on the coin purse.



Yes. I have seen it on mine.


----------



## Raaz

keokicat said:


> Yes. I have seen it on mine.


I am going to check mine...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kimchagarcia said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my MPA. Im looking for the dAte code of the round coin purse. Where can i find the date code?


Did you find it? I have green and pink and both coin purse have a date code....it is printed on the folded part inside....


----------



## sweetpea_2009

kthomas said:


> OMG I love that wallet! I wish LV had one that matched the Khaki one.



I agree! I love compact wallets. And I do wish they had more color options than the fuschia and pink. It’d be great if they made that style in empriente


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sandycps said:


> Hi Guys. Just sharing the new MPA straps sent from my SA.
> 
> View attachment 4800971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800973



Does anyone know when these will be available to order in US? I love the black strap.


----------



## Raaz

keokicat said:


> Yes. I have seen it on mine.





keokicat said:


> Yes. I have seen it on mine.


Thank you! Found it on all the three purses.


----------



## kimchagarcia

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you find it? I have green and pink and both coin purse have a date code....it is printed on the folded part inside....



yes, i found it. I thought there is no date for the coin purse.  Thank you!


----------



## keokicat

Raaz said:


> Thank you! Found it on all the three purses.


----------



## keokicat

.


----------



## lollycat88

I can finally relax and stop stalking the US site in the early morning hours here in Singapore  I saw one posted on the Instagram of a reputable reseller shop and within hours I booked an appointment to see it. It was love at first sight when I put it on! Came with all original packaging and receipt so very happy


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

lollycat88 said:


> I can finally relax and stop stalking the US site in the early morning hours here in Singapore  I saw one posted on the Instagram of a reputable reseller shop and within hours I booked an appointment to see it. It was love at first sight when I put it on! Came with all original packaging and receipt so very happy
> 
> View attachment 4802238


Congrats!!!! You finally got it...


----------



## LittleStar88

Look what popped up on Fashionphile...









						LOUIS VUITTON Calfskin New Wave Multi Pochette Snow
					

This is an authentic LOUIS VUITTON Calfskin New Wave Multi Pochette in Snow. This chic shoulder bag is crafted of quilted calfskin leather in white. The shoulder bag features a gold chain strap, an adjustable shoulder strap, and edgy hardware with an aged gold metal finish. The top flap opens to...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Raaz

LittleStar88 said:


> Look what popped up on Fashionphile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Calfskin New Wave Multi Pochette Snow
> 
> 
> This is an authentic LOUIS VUITTON Calfskin New Wave Multi Pochette in Snow. This chic shoulder bag is crafted of quilted calfskin leather in white. The shoulder bag features a gold chain strap, an adjustable shoulder strap, and edgy hardware with an aged gold metal finish. The top flap opens to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Already... that is some fast reselling!


----------



## Raaz

What do you think? DE and Mono MP together on MPA. Is it YEAH OR NAAAH?


----------



## mimi89

Raaz said:


> What do you think? DE and Mono MP together on MPA. Is it YEAH OR NAAAH?
> 
> View attachment 4804489



I personally think they don’t compliment each other but you wear it however you want in fashion


----------



## Raaz

mimi89 said:


> I personally think they don’t compliment each other but you wear it however you want in fashion


Thank you for your honest response.


----------



## Bumbles

Raaz said:


> What do you think? DE and Mono MP together on MPA. Is it YEAH OR NAAAH?
> 
> View attachment 4804488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804489


I’m going to have to go against the other and say I love it! It gives it a unique look and makes it more original. Guess it’s not any different to others who put their Christmas animation mini pochettes on it either. I say you go girl and rock what makes you happy! I reckon it looks fab on you! Love it!


----------



## Venessa84

Raaz said:


> What do you think? DE and Mono MP together on MPA. Is it YEAH OR NAAAH?
> 
> View attachment 4804488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804489



I like it! It’s pretty cool and looks great on you!!


----------



## Raaz

Bumbles said:


> I’m going to have to go against the other and say I love it! It gives it a unique look and makes it more original. Guess it’s not any different to others who put their Christmas animation mini pochettes on it either. I say you go girl and rock what makes you happy! I reckon it looks fab on you! Love it!


Aww... thanks! I kinda like it.


----------



## Raaz

Venessa84 said:


> I like it! It’s pretty cool and looks great on you!!


Thanks


----------



## kthomas

It's finally August! Just 6 more weeks (my birthday) til I can finally open my MPA. Sidenote: I can't believe I've been able to hold off this long lol but now I'm thinking about getting a wallet to match. The MPA is my first monogram piece from LV. All of my bags are in the Damier Ebene. I have the Josephine wallet which is obviously too large for the MPA, so I'm looking at getting the new Micro or Victorine in Monogram of course. Do any of you have either wallet for your MPA and if so what do you like or don't like about it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Momof3loveslv

I have the victorine wallet and I’m currently carrying it in the bigger of the pochette. It fits but I think I’m going to switch out to a card holder (I’m out of town and didn’t bring one with me) as I have my mask, keyholder, and phone so it’s a little tighter fit than I prefer but it does work!


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Added two pictures so you can see. My phone isn’t in there (taking a picture with it) but gives you an idea!


----------



## kthomas

Momof3loveslv said:


> I have the victorine wallet and I’m currently carrying it in the bigger of the pochette. It fits but I think I’m going to switch out to a card holder (I’m out of town and didn’t bring one with me) as I have my mask, keyholder, and phone so it’s a little tighter fit than I prefer but it does work!


Are all the other items you mentioned in the bigger pochette as well? I'm surprised you say it feels tight.


----------



## kthomas

Momof3loveslv said:


> Added two pictures so you can see. My phone isn’t in there (taking a picture with it) but gives you an idea!
> 
> View attachment 4806738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806739


Thanks for the photos! It doesn't look tight zipped up but I see there's not much room left in the bag.


----------



## Momof3loveslv

kthomas said:


> Thanks for the photos! It doesn't look tight zipped up but I see there's not much room left in the bag.


Yea when the phone is in there it’s tighter, it’s not to bad but tighter fit than I would like.


----------



## sharcee

kthomas said:


> It's finally August! Just 6 more weeks (my birthday) til I can finally open my MPA. Sidenote: I can't believe I've been able to hold off this long lol but now I'm thinking about getting a wallet to match. The MPA is my first monogram piece from LV. All of my bags are in the Damier Ebene. I have the Josephine wallet which is obviously too large for the MPA, so I'm looking at getting the new Micro or Victorine in Monogram of course. Do any of you have either wallet for your MPA and if so what do you like or don't like about it? Thanks in advance!


I also have the Victorine and 6key - I find that they fit in the larger pouch with room to spare. Victorine had been on my list for some time and finally pulled the trigger on it and so glad I did! Functions like a full sized wallet without the bulk. Would highly recommend!!! I have card holders if I need to downsize further.


----------



## kthomas

sharcee said:


> I also have the Victorine and 6key - I find that they fit in the larger pouch with room to spare. Victorine had been on my list for some time and finally pulled the trigger on it and so glad I did! Functions like a full sized wallet without the bulk. Would highly recommend!!! I have card holders if I need to downsize further.


I have the key pouch and I don't carry much already when I go out. So I figure I would have the key pouch and whichever wallet I decide (Victorine or Micro) in the big pouch then my iPhone in the small pouch and a lip gloss and small hand sanitizer. I also like that there's more card slots on the Victorine.


----------



## bigverne28

kthomas said:


> It's finally August! Just 6 more weeks (my birthday) til I can finally open my MPA. Sidenote: I can't believe I've been able to hold off this long lol but now I'm thinking about getting a wallet to match. The MPA is my first monogram piece from LV. All of my bags are in the Damier Ebene. I have the Josephine wallet which is obviously too large for the MPA, so I'm looking at getting the new Micro or Victorine in Monogram of course. Do any of you have either wallet for your MPA and if so what do you like or don't like about it? Thanks in advance!



That’s some will power. Congratulations!  I waited two days to open mine as it was in ‘quarantine’. I have the Victorine wallet and Coin Cardholder which I use as a compact wallet. Both fit nicely in the MPA. You could also try the Zoe wallet which would fit even better than the Victorine or the card holder recto verso, but it’s pricey.


----------



## kthomas

bigverne28 said:


> That’s some will power. Congratulations!  I waited two days to open mine as it was in ‘quarantine’. I have the Victorine wallet and Coin Cardholder which I use as a compact wallet. Both fit nicely in the MPA. You could also try the Zoe wallet which would fit even better than the Victorine or the card holder recto verso, but it’s pricey.


Haha idk how I'm lasting this long! I keep watching unboxing videos like a crazy woman to hold me over lol my MPA is in Khaki so the Zoe wouldn't work for me since it specifically comes in the rose ballerina and fuschia colors. I think I'm leaning towards the Victorine because of the extra card slots. I just loved how cute and tiny the micro looked in person.


----------



## Raaz

kthomas said:


> It's finally August! Just 6 more weeks (my birthday) til I can finally open my MPA. Sidenote: I can't believe I've been able to hold off this long lol but now I'm thinking about getting a wallet to match. The MPA is my first monogram piece from LV. All of my bags are in the Damier Ebene. I have the Josephine wallet which is obviously too large for the MPA, so I'm looking at getting the new Micro or Victorine in Monogram of course. Do any of you have either wallet for your MPA and if so what do you like or don't like about it? Thanks in advance!



Wow... you have impressive will power!   

I use key pouch or a cardholder or smallest Kirigami in my MPA as they are all compact and carry cards, cash and receipts. I usually don’t carry a wallet anyways. MPA is like a mini bag and the space is limited. Regardless, you are going to sooo enjoy this bag. Its the most fun and versatile bag I have. It’s trendy, chic and casual at the same time. It’s LV sorcery!


----------



## kprice1019

I was able to get the rose one online the other day and it shipped today! I got the zippy coin purse to use In it. I hope that works? I also hope i love the mpa! I’ve been eyeing it for a year and it happened to pop up so i just went for it. I’ve never actually seen it in person. Once on a girl walking


----------



## tempurabits

Chanellover2015 said:


> I'm in Canada. I was able to purchase online and has it delivered to the store.  It took a lot of stalking. Make sure you have your profile in the LV website and add it to your wishlist that way when it comes up you will be able to check out faster. Also, I suggest you follow the chat ‘what are you stalking?’ Here on the LV forum. That’s how a lot of ppl end up getting their wishlist items.



Did you call the client services to have it ordered? i’m also in canada! & that’s how i got mine.  it arrived this week but i wish it’s MIF, mine shipped from the usa & made in usa


----------



## Chanellover2015

tempurabits said:


> Did you call the client services to have it ordered? i’m also in canada! & that’s how i got mine.  it arrived this week but i wish it’s MIF, mine shipped from the usa & made in usa



Hi! No I placed the order online and then it got delivered to the store for pick up. I wasn’t expecting for it to be MIF as I kept seeing most MPA were made in USA. I was pleasantly surprised for sure.


----------



## sharcee

kthomas said:


> I have the key pouch and I don't carry much already when I go out. So I figure I would have the key pouch and whichever wallet I decide (Victorine or Micro) in the big pouch then my iPhone in the small pouch and a lip gloss and small hand sanitizer. I also like that there's more card slots on the Victorine.


 I think you'll find that there's ample room based on what you've said. The key pouch is pretty comparable to the 6 key. I can put the 6 key, victorine, and iPhoneX in the big pouch with no issues - I find that there's still some room for a lip gloss or whatever. I've used long wallets for a long time and card holders when switching out to smaller bags and the victorine has been the perfect middle ground - best of both worlds! That is, unless you're using it for a tiny micro bag, which the MPA is certainly not


----------



## pinkberry_

Hey everyone! I just scored a rose clair MPA this past weekend but I keep having second thoughts on the khaki strap... is there a way to buy just the strap on the US LV website without purchasing another MPA in Khaki? I currently don't see just the strap but I might be looking at the wrong place...


----------



## bigverne28

pinkberry_ said:


> Hey everyone! I just scored a rose clair MPA this past weekend but I keep having second thoughts on the khaki strap... is there a way to buy just the strap on the US LV website without purchasing another MPA in Khaki? I currently don't see just the strap but I might be looking at the wrong place...



You can buy the MPA khaki strap from resellers at exorbitant prices on Tradesy, Poshmark etc. or you can wait a few weeks and buy one of the new straps directly from LV, but it comes with the coin price and is rumoured to be US$930. Colours are black, khaki and macadamia.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

pinkberry_ said:


> Hey everyone! I just scored a rose clair MPA this past weekend but I keep having second thoughts on the khaki strap... is there a way to buy just the strap on the US LV website without purchasing another MPA in Khaki? I currently don't see just the strap but I might be looking at the wrong place...



You can place an order for the Khaki strap in store.  Preorder is open but it varies from countries so no harm popping by the store to enquire. I just preorder a Noir strap and the estimated arrival is mid-sept. As i have another MPA with the coin pouch, I would probably give the extra pouch to my mum or sis


----------



## jonniet

mimi89 said:


> Which store did you place the order in? I did it in Sydney Maison 15/6 and as well still haven’t had any update. Booooooo


Did you get yours yet? Just wondering still havent recieved mine


----------



## missbagwathi

sandycps said:


> You can place an order for the Khaki strap in store.  Preorder is open but it varies from countries so no harm popping by the store to enquire. I just preorder a Noir strap and the estimated arrival is mid-sept. As i have another MPA with the coin pouch, I would probably give the extra pouch to my mum or sis


Hi do you have the item number for the Khaki strap?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

missbagwathi said:


> Hi do you have the item number for the Khaki strap?



here you go


----------



## kthomas

Does anyone know if the victorine wallet is still offered with the brown button? Similar to the Rose Ballerine version?


----------



## EmmJay

Raaz said:


> What do you think? DE and Mono MP together on MPA. Is it YEAH OR NAAAH?
> 
> View attachment 4804488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804489



Life is short, always wear what you like.


----------



## sharcee

kthomas said:


> Does anyone know if the victorine wallet is still offered with the brown button? Similar to the Rose Ballerine version?


The regular monogram with the brown interior comes with the brass button  I stalked the website specifically because I didn’t want one with a leather button.


----------



## sharcee

missbagwathi said:


> Hi do you have the item number for the Khaki strap?


If you’re in North America, the straps haven’t arrived yet. Spoke to CA this morning and they said they don’t have it yet for Canada/US


----------



## thisreallyreal

I've checked for the multi pochette before it was even released and to this day, I am unable to see it available on the website!


----------



## pinkberry_

bigverne28 said:


> You can buy the MPA khaki strap from resellers at exorbitant prices on Tradesy, Poshmark etc. or you can wait a few weeks and buy one of the new straps directly from LV, but it comes with the coin price and is rumoured to be US$930. Colours are black, khaki and macadamia.
> 
> View attachment 4808343


thank you so much for the info!


----------



## EmmJay

thisreallyreal said:


> I've checked for the multi pochette before it was even released and to this day, I am unable to see it available on the website!


Check the stalking thread for real time updates for online inventory. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-2962#post-33931630


----------



## thisreallyreal

EmmJay said:


> Check the stalking thread for real time updates for online inventory. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-2962#post-33931630



Thanks, I follow the EU thread from time to time but never seen multi pochette available!


----------



## EJsMommy1

You guys! My SA has the Kaki MP available and I’m debating on purchasing. Is there anything specific I should be looking for? Is the stitching a problem on the vachetta tab? Notice how the middle seems to have single stitching vs towards beginning and end it seems doubled. Not sure if that matters but wanted an oou ok before purchasing lol TIA ❤️


----------



## bigverne28

EJsMommy1 said:


> You guys! My SA has the Kaki MP available and I’m debating on purchasing. Is there anything specific I should be looking for? Is the stitching a problem on the vachetta tab? Notice how the middle seems to have single stitching vs towards beginning and end it seems doubled. Not sure if that matters but wanted an oou ok before purchasing lol TIA ❤



If you like the bag buy it. Stitching is normal and how it should be. If you get it and decide it’s not as expected you can refund. It will easily find another home given this bag’s popularity. I love mine and have no regrets.


----------



## Raaz

EmmJay said:


> Life is short, always wear what you like.


Good moto! Thanks!


----------



## Raaz

EJsMommy1 said:


> You guys! My SA has the Kaki MP available and I’m debating on purchasing. Is there anything specific I should be looking for? Is the stitching a problem on the vachetta tab? Notice how the middle seems to have single stitching vs towards beginning and end it seems doubled. Not sure if that matters but wanted an oou ok before purchasing lol TIA ❤


Honestly, your MPA stitching overall is soo much better than mine! I was Not happy with the stitching on mine but I kept it. I love the bag.  It is one of my most used bags.


----------



## kprice1019

Can anyone recommend a good YouTube video on how they pack it?


----------



## Luxeuphoria

klaudyez said:


> i do! i’lo go this week to see what they can do. I have also tried calling LV
> Hotline and requested. The guy i spoke to said he will place a request to mail me extra dust vags and i will probably get an answer within 48hrs. He said they will probably do it and he doesnt see any reason why not. So keeping my fingers crossed! I have to go to the store though to return it and repurchase it and pay with a different cc.



I just received mine and it only came in one dustbag unassembled. Did you have any luck getting additional dust bags? CS is telling me they’re typically being sent out in one big dust bag atm. Can anyone else attest to this?


----------



## kprice1019

llien428 said:


> I just received mine and it only came in one dustbag unassembled. Did you have any luck getting additional dust bags? CS is telling me they’re typically being sent out in one big dust bag atm. Can anyone else attest to this?


I got mine yesterday and it also came in one dust bag unassembled


----------



## sweetpea_2009

kprice1019 said:


> I got mine yesterday and it also came in one dust bag unassembled





llien428 said:


> I just received mine and it only came in one dustbag unassembled. Did you have any luck getting additional dust bags? CS is telling me they’re typically being sent out in one big dust bag atm. Can anyone else attest to this?



It sounds like it’s hit or miss. I’ve read posts where there were multiple bags and lots of people getting only one dust bag.

The Rose Claire I ordered from the website came unassembled with each piece in a separate dust bag.

The kaki one I ordered from the boutique in Seattle Nordstrom came assembled but still included all the dust bags so I could store the items separately when not in use.


----------



## Chanellover2015

llien428 said:


> I just received mine and it only came in one dustbag unassembled. Did you have any luck getting additional dust bags? CS is telling me they’re typically being sent out in one big dust bag atm. Can anyone else attest to this?



yes It seems every place has its own way of packing the items. I got all 4 dust bags. It’s a hit or miss for sure


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Canada update!

My CA said they were told Trio Eclipse restock will be in stores this month. She’s going to try to process it for me on Saturday - FINGERS CROSSED     Haha. Good luck to those still waiting & Cheers to our friends already enjoying this beauty!


----------



## Luxeuphoria

I was looking at my new purchase today and noticed that the stitching on the backs of the vachetta tabs were a bit off. Normally this wouldn’t bother me too much especially considering how hard it is to come by and the fact that it’s a MIF with matching date codes of TA3200 but it looks like the leather along the bottom stitch of the one side is cracking. Is anyone else also experiencing this? I’m debating if I should return it. The front side looks good; it’s just the back. Other than this, everything else seems perfect.


----------



## HKsai

llien428 said:


> I was looking at my new purchase today and noticed that the stitching on the backs of the vachetta tabs were a bit off. Normally this wouldn’t bother me too much especially considering how hard it is to come by and the fact that it’s a MIF with matching date codes of TA3200 but it looks like the leather along the bottom stitch of the one side is cracking. Is anyone else also experiencing this? I’m debating if I should return it. The front side looks good; it’s just the back. Other than this, everything else seems perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811889
> View attachment 4811891
> View attachment 4811892



that’s normal. That’s how every LV piece looks like. Enjoy!


----------



## Luxeuphoria

HKsai said:


> that’s normal. That’s how every LV piece looks like. Enjoy!


 Thank you! It’s good to know that it isn’t a defect. My heart almost sank at the thought of having to return it.


----------



## bigverne28

llien428 said:


> I was looking at my new purchase today and noticed that the stitching on the backs of the vachetta tabs were a bit off. Normally this wouldn’t bother me too much especially considering how hard it is to come by and the fact that it’s a MIF with matching date codes of TA3200 but it looks like the leather along the bottom stitch of the one side is cracking. Is anyone else also experiencing this? I’m debating if I should return it. The front side looks good; it’s just the back. Other than this, everything else seems perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811889
> View attachment 4811891
> View attachment 4811892


They all kinda look like this in terms of the thick stitching cutting into the vachetta. The stitching however could be neater, but wouldn't be deal breaker for me, given it's the back of the strap and not really noticeable. Enjoy!


----------



## KandyKane

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Canada update!
> 
> My CA said they were told Trio Eclipse restock will be in stores this month. She’s going to try to process it for me on Saturday - FINGERS CROSSED     Haha. Good luck to those still waiting & Cheers to our friends already enjoying this beauty!



ohhh, I saw the keepalls are appearing on Insta so thought the range must be trickling out.
I *just* canceled my full payment Pre-order yesterday (Australia), waited since 26/5, they couldn’t update me with anything, I’ve kinda lost the thrill for it after seeing sneaks since late last year  hope I don’t regret that when more pics start coming out!!!


----------



## mariaugustine

Hi ladies!

First time posting on here, but I've lurked around over the years whenever I get obsessed with a bag. I've had my eye on the MPA for awhile so I followed the advice that was posted on here. I saved the bag under My Wish list on the LV website, always kept the tab open on my phone, and just kept checking whenever I had the chance. It took a couple of months, but yesterday I was able to score one around 11:30am PST on the Canadian website! 

So just wanted to come on here and express my gratitude for everyone's advice. I can't wait to receive it


----------



## acquiredtaste

I wish I could say that I spent months hunting this bag down, but unfortunately I can’t. But I did love it when I first saw it on a fellow YouTuber, who wasn’t gifted the bag. My husband bought me five designer bags last year in honor of our 9th wedding anniversary, so future bags were a no. And I’m a stay at home mom/wife which means he’s the main one working for our family. I do show him bags that I’m interested in and think are pretty but after my Chanel WOC, he told me it would be a while until I can buy another designer handbag. Maybe in 2-3 years after I pass my black belt test in martial arts.
This past weekend, I showed him the multi pochette accessoires in Kaki and told him the price, which to my surprise he replied “that’s actually not a bad price.” LOL. He said he’ll think about it and it was actually in stock on the LV site. It was gone by the end of the night.

I was very close to getting it off eBay until he told me to check with my SA in PA on Sunday night. I was about to text her when I noticed that she no longer has iMessage. That kind of worried me. So I emailed her and I didn’t get a response on Monday which I thought was strange because she always replies back. Hubby reminded me that I had another SA in manhattan and I should ask him. The SA from Manhattan answered me back saying he’s off but on Tuesday he’ll check for me. Tuesday morning he messages me before the store opened saying he has one and he took a picture of it. I immediately started bawling. All the stress from refreshing the LV site and following the stalking thread kind of overwhelmed me when he said he has it and he can ship it to me. It arrived today and omg she is perfect. My sons both think the bag looks amazing on me which is super sweet and they were excited for me. My youngest is very fond of the round coin purse. I just love it so much. I can finally give my Chanel woc a break from continuous use.


----------



## lsquare

For those that have the pink strap, does it get dirty easily? I am still trying to decide which color would work better. I like the khaki because it feels more low key. I also like the rose clair as it goes well with monogram and is very pretty. I do also have the neonoe  in rose poudre.


----------



## Merc4496

Hi, anyone having color transfer with the vachetta on strap? I noticed some color transfer on mine !


----------



## Chanellover2015

mariaugustine said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> First time posting on here, but I've lurked around over the years whenever I get obsessed with a bag. I've had my eye on the MPA for awhile so I followed the advice that was posted on here. I saved the bag under My Wish list on the LV website, always kept the tab open on my phone, and just kept checking whenever I had the chance. It took a couple of months, but yesterday I was able to score one around 11:30am PST on the Canadian website!
> 
> So just wanted to come on here and express my gratitude for everyone's advice. I can't wait to receive it



Congrats fellow Canadian!!
You are going to love it!! Which color did you order?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Merc4496 said:


> Hi, anyone having color transfer with the vachetta on strap? I noticed some color transfer on mine !


Oh no! I haven’t heard of anyone having this issue. Perhaps someone else can give some advice on this


----------



## mimi89

KandyKane said:


> ohhh, I saw the keepalls are appearing on Insta so thought the range must be trickling out.
> I *just* canceled my full payment Pre-order yesterday (Australia), waited since 26/5, they couldn’t update me with anything, I’ve kinda lost the thrill for it after seeing sneaks since late last year  hope I don’t regret that when more pics start coming out!!!



Hi, my SA just kept telling me it’s coming without real ETA. Like you, I’m kinda over the bag already before even owning it (paid but no bag). But I thought I’d just wait first till I see the bag and decide whether I keep it or a refund. I had been waiting long enough since June and if it’s coming in August no harm waiting for a bit longer. If by end of month it’s still not here then I probably would cancel.


----------



## mimi89

acquiredtaste said:


> I wish I could say that I spent months hunting this bag down, but unfortunately I can’t. But I did love it when I first saw it on a fellow YouTuber, who wasn’t gifted the bag. My husband bought me five designer bags last year in honor of our 9th wedding anniversary, so future bags were a no. And I’m a stay at home mom/wife which means he’s the main one working for our family. I do show him bags that I’m interested in and think are pretty but after my Chanel WOC, he told me it would be a while until I can buy another designer handbag. Maybe in 2-3 years after I pass my black belt test in martial arts.
> This past weekend, I showed him the multi pochette accessoires in Kaki and told him the price, which to my surprise he replied “that’s actually not a bad price.” LOL. He said he’ll think about it and it was actually in stock on the LV site. It was gone by the end of the night.
> 
> I was very close to getting it off eBay until he told me to check with my SA in PA on Sunday night. I was about to text her when I noticed that she no longer has iMessage. That kind of worried me. So I emailed her and I didn’t get a response on Monday which I thought was strange because she always replies back. Hubby reminded me that I had another SA in manhattan and I should ask him. The SA from Manhattan answered me back saying he’s off but on Tuesday he’ll check for me. Tuesday morning he messages me before the store opened saying he has one and he took a picture of it. I immediately started bawling. All the stress from refreshing the LV site and following the stalking thread kind of overwhelmed me when he said he has it and he can ship it to me. It arrived today and omg she is perfect. My sons both think the bag looks amazing on me which is super sweet and they were excited for me. My youngest is very fond of the round coin purse. I just love it so much. I can finally give my Chanel woc a break from continuous use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812777


Congrats, great story and great bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I know exactly how you guys feel lol - the wait is super challenging! I was tempted to look at other new releases but this Trio is so amazing, for all its bells & whistles, plus as an actual unisex Eclipse option (htf IMO) that it didn’t make sense to settle for something ‘less’. Stay strong, it’s coming soon  


KandyKane said:


> ohhh, I saw the keepalls are appearing on Insta so thought the range must be trickling out.
> I *just* canceled my full payment Pre-order yesterday (Australia), waited since 26/5, they couldn’t update me with anything, I’ve kinda lost the thrill for it after seeing sneaks since late last year  hope I don’t regret that when more pics start coming out!!!





mimi89 said:


> Hi, my SA just kept telling me it’s coming without real ETA. Like you, I’m kinda over the bag already before even owning it (paid but no bag). But I thought I’d just wait first till I see the bag and decide whether I keep it or a refund. I had been waiting long enough since June and if it’s coming in August no harm waiting for a bit longer. If by end of month it’s still not here then I probably would cancel.


----------



## Luxeuphoria

HKsai said:


> that’s normal. That’s how every LV piece looks like. Enjoy!





bigverne28 said:


> They all kinda look like this in terms of the thick stitching cutting into the vachetta. The stitching however could be neater, but wouldn't be deal breaker for me, given it's the back of the strap and not really noticeable. Enjoy!



I’m loving my new purchase! And to think, I initially wasn’t a fan but it really grew on me.


----------



## Bumbles

acquiredtaste said:


> I wish I could say that I spent months hunting this bag down, but unfortunately I can’t. But I did love it when I first saw it on a fellow YouTuber, who wasn’t gifted the bag. My husband bought me five designer bags last year in honor of our 9th wedding anniversary, so future bags were a no. And I’m a stay at home mom/wife which means he’s the main one working for our family. I do show him bags that I’m interested in and think are pretty but after my Chanel WOC, he told me it would be a while until I can buy another designer handbag. Maybe in 2-3 years after I pass my black belt test in martial arts.
> This past weekend, I showed him the multi pochette accessoires in Kaki and told him the price, which to my surprise he replied “that’s actually not a bad price.” LOL. He said he’ll think about it and it was actually in stock on the LV site. It was gone by the end of the night.
> 
> I was very close to getting it off eBay until he told me to check with my SA in PA on Sunday night. I was about to text her when I noticed that she no longer has iMessage. That kind of worried me. So I emailed her and I didn’t get a response on Monday which I thought was strange because she always replies back. Hubby reminded me that I had another SA in manhattan and I should ask him. The SA from Manhattan answered me back saying he’s off but on Tuesday he’ll check for me. Tuesday morning he messages me before the store opened saying he has one and he took a picture of it. I immediately started bawling. All the stress from refreshing the LV site and following the stalking thread kind of overwhelmed me when he said he has it and he can ship it to me. It arrived today and omg she is perfect. My sons both think the bag looks amazing on me which is super sweet and they were excited for me. My youngest is very fond of the round coin purse. I just love it so much. I can finally give my Chanel woc a break from continuous use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812777


Congrats! What a lovely story and great ending


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Update again for Canada: Trio Eclipse’s ETA is confirmed in 2 weeks so my CA was unable to process today but she will try again next week (1 week out). If this weren’t LV I would have run out of patience 2 months ago

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## mimi89

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Update again for Canada: Trio Eclipse’s ETA is confirmed in 2 weeks so my CA was unable to process today but she will try again next week (1 week out). If this weren’t LV I would have run out of patience 2 months ago
> 
> Have a great weekend all!



Good to know. I would expect it’s the same globally. I kept hearing it’s coming from “somewhere overseas” which I guess either Spain, Italy Or France. By the way, im in Australia.


----------



## EmmJay

lsquare said:


> For those that have the pink strap, does it get dirty easily? I am still trying to decide which color would work better. I like the khaki because it feels more low key. I also like the rose clair as it goes well with monogram and is very pretty. I do also have the neonoe  in rose poudre.


I’ve had the Kaki and Rose Clair strap since the bag was released last year and I have no issues with either strap getting dirty.


----------



## EmmJay

Merc4496 said:


> Hi, anyone having color transfer with the vachetta on strap? I noticed some color transfer on mine !


I do not have color transfer issues. Color transfer can happen on any item. It is best to take a wet white towel and rub against clothing you’re wearing. If the color comes off on the towel, it will color transfer on your bag, furniture, other clothing, etc.


----------



## sharcee

Merc4496 said:


> Hi, anyone having color transfer with the vachetta on strap? I noticed some color transfer on mine !



There are sprays that you can get to spray your clothes (I wouldn't recommend spraying the vachetta) that prevents colour transfer. There is a YouTube called ChaseAmie who talks about this. I believe she uses Scotchguard. you can get it on amazon. I haven't used it personally because all my clothes are dark af so I only purchase dark purses (I can admire light coloured items but I've ended up returning it every time). 

If the colour transfer really bothers you, there are bag spas you can send you bag to that will treat the vachetta, though personally, it's such a small piece of leather that I don't know if it would be worth it!


----------



## sharcee

For those in US/Canada, it seems the Khaki MPA has been restocking a fair bit in the recent weeks. Continue the stalk!!!!! @BooYah usually posts on the thread in real time so you can stalk the thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-3209 as well!


----------



## kprice1019

So I got this bag in the rose and I’m just not sure. It’s a lot smaller then I’m used to and unsure I can get used to it.
Also do you wear it above you hip under your chest? At you hip?


----------



## acquiredtaste

kprice1019 said:


> So I got this bag in the rose and I’m just not sure. It’s a lot smaller then I’m used to and unsure I can get used to it.
> Also do you wear it above you hip under your chest? At you hip?


So far, I wear it above my hip. And I make sure the coin purse is up to my boob lol. Idk if that makes sense.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mimi89 said:


> Good to know. I would expect it’s the same globally. I kept hearing it’s coming from “somewhere overseas” which I guess either Spain, Italy Or France. By the way, im in Australia.


Hello Aussie friend I hope you guys get restocked soon as well.

My store was the largest LV in the city but didn’t receive any pieces when collection released online. I don’t know why LV preorder policy is all over the place too? ie. USA & some places in Asia could prepay but not in Canada (I’ve been badgering my CA for 3 months lol)


----------



## lsquare

EmmJay said:


> I’ve had the Kaki and Rose Clair strap since the bag was released last year and I have no issues with either strap getting dirty.



Thank you EmmJay. Which one have you used more often, khaki or rose clair? I am just wondering which one would be more versatile. I was fortunate enough to get the khaki online and was also approved for the rose clair, which is arriving tomorrow. I am only planning on keeping one of them.


----------



## mimi89

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello Aussie friend I hope you guys get restocked soon as well.
> 
> My store was the largest LV in the city but didn’t receive any pieces when collection released online. I don’t know why LV preorder policy is all over the place too? ie. USA & some places in Asia could prepay but not in Canada (I’ve been badgering my CA for 3 months lol)



My one is the flagship in Sydney. Fingers crossed either this week or next week.


----------



## missbagwathi

I think LV Australia have deliberately restricted the sale of the multi Pochette to push the world tour option. If anyone else is after the MPA do not give in and get the world tour if you are simply after the MPA. I‘m so annoyed with this sneaky upselling ********. It’s easily been available in other countries.


----------



## mimi89

I don’t know


missbagwathi said:


> I think LV Australia have deliberately restricted the sale of the multi Pochette to push the world tour option. If anyone else is after the MPA do not give in and get the world tour if you are simply after the MPA. I‘m so annoyed with this sneaky upselling ********. It’s easily been available in other countries.


MPA was never on my list so I don’t know how hard it is to get it here in Australia. But I think my SA mentioned it’s rare. Who knows.


----------



## lc604

I’m so excited!!! I randomly checked the site yesterday at 3AM (was looking at Manolos and ended up on LV ) and they had the Khaki. It just shipped today! Hopefully I get one without any quality issues  I had the PSM and ended up returning that (quality issues) and haven’t been interested in any LV bags for a while. 

Fyi I’m in Canada and I’ve seen khaki available on the site a lot more than rose.


----------



## bigverne28

missbagwathi said:


> I think LV Australia have deliberately restricted the sale of the multi Pochette to push the world tour option. If anyone else is after the MPA do not give in and get the world tour if you are simply after the MPA. I‘m so annoyed with this sneaky upselling ********. It’s easily been available in other countries.



Same strategy in the UK. I bought my MPA early May days after the price increase and since then no restocks. I’ve also said to buyers on the EU thread to try and resist the WT version so LV restock the original. It’s pretty hard though if you’re longing for the bag and the resale prices are crazy.


----------



## EmmJay

For US clients only, please PM if interested in the Kaki Multi Pochette. One of my CAs has three of them.


----------



## slayer

missbagwathi said:


> I think LV Australia have deliberately restricted the sale of the multi Pochette to push the world tour option. If anyone else is after the MPA do not give in and get the world tour if you are simply after the MPA. I‘m so annoyed with this sneaky upselling ********. It’s easily been available in other countries.



I absolutely agree with you - "Oh there's none available BUT we can get you one for $3400 if you put a sticker on it. " For this reason I've decided to just miss out and get something else. It's not worth that kind of $$$ IMO.
It's the same with the mini pouchette accessories, none available BUT - you can order a mon monogram one.


----------



## mimi89

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hello Aussie friend I hope you guys get restocked soon as well.
> 
> My store was the largest LV in the city but didn’t receive any pieces when collection released online. I don’t know why LV preorder policy is all over the place too? ie. USA & some places in Asia could prepay but not in Canada (I’ve been badgering my CA for 3 months lol)



Could Your SA help you with an order?


----------



## Bumbles

mimi89 said:


> My one is the flagship in Sydney. Fingers crossed either this week or next week.


Have you paid in full for a MPA? What colour and do you mind me asking how long ago? I called Aussie CS and they said to me the waitlist is a year long and is no longer open. I’m after the rose clair, but no hope! Arrgghh so frustrating. Keep getting different information.


----------



## Bumbles

missbagwathi said:


> I think LV Australia have deliberately restricted the sale of the multi Pochette to push the world tour option. If anyone else is after the MPA do not give in and get the world tour if you are simply after the MPA. I‘m so annoyed with this sneaky upselling ********. It’s easily been available in other countries.


Not only the MPA but also a lot of the new canvas releases pushing us to buy leather or the world tour like you said. I notice all the new things are never in, nano nice, vanity pm, speedy bb, Petite sac plat, nano speedy, nano noe, MPA, mini pochette PA, pochette metis reverse, ... all the good things. And it’s so damn frustrating. And yes some of these items, I’ve checked and are available in other countries, but I don’t know why they won’t buy more stock for us aussies, as we definitely want to buy some bags, but can’t buy nothing.


----------



## mimi89

Bumbles said:


> Have you paid in full for a MPA? What colour and do you mind me asking how long ago? I called Aussie CS and they said to me the waitlist is a year long and is no longer open. I’m after the rose clair, but no hope! Arrgghh so frustrating. Keep getting different information.


I actually was referring to the men’s Trio Messenger which was fully prepaid prior to launch.

Their strategy for these items which you probably would know already is that they offer to their clients for pre-order. Then they start the ordering process. If anyone drops out during this preorder then they’ll become stock available on that day and depends on your luck you’ll get it.

Best is having a CA looking after you. I have had mine for 5 years so she tells me about the new products and availability and if I see something I like I message her first before going in. PM me, I’ll see what I can do


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mimi89 said:


> Could Your SA help you with an order?


She notified me of digital launch but in Canada it went straight to CFA, she couldn’t process then (even though it was release day online) & still cannot process now. She said she’d try this weekend so we’ll see. I only buy through her so I’m sure she’d put it through if she could.

BTW our selection in Canada is always worse than AUS, USA, EUR, that’s why I was complaining lol. GL to everyone while we endure waiting some more...


----------



## HSI114

Now that most of you have had this bag for some time, would you recommend the rose strap or khaki?


----------



## CrazyCool01

HSI114 said:


> Now that most of you have had this bag for some time, would you recommend the rose strap or khaki?


My vote for Khaki


----------



## LVtingting

CrazyCool01 said:


> My vote for Khaki





HSI114 said:


> Now that most of you have had this bag for some time, would you recommend the rose strap or khaki?


Khaki gets my vote


----------



## HSI114

CrazyCool01 said:


> My vote for Khaki


Initially, I loved the rose clair but the khaki has grown on me and now when I look at the pictures of it in use, I think khaki looks more attractive. My SA has the khaki available now and there is a wait list for the rose. I am so confused! Should I get the khaki now?


----------



## CrazyCool01

khaki strap goes so well with other LV bags. Pink is more of a spring summer color. I think if u like Khaki you should go for it :0


----------



## Raaz

HSI114 said:


> Now that most of you have had this bag for some time, would you recommend the rose strap or khaki?


My vote is for khaki. You can always buy more straps. It seems LV will sell additional strap to you if you have purchased MPA. I got my MPA in khaki which works with everything. I purchased a pink strap from Amazon which is very similar but without logo. I use them both.


----------



## acquiredtaste

HSI114 said:


> Initially, I loved the rose clair but the khaki has grown on me and now when I look at the pictures of it in use, I think khaki looks more attractive. My SA has the khaki available now and there is a wait list for the rose. I am so confused! Should I get the khaki now?


I say go for the kaki strap now, considering how hard it is to get this bag. There’s talk that LV is going to release different colored straps. Take into account your wardrobe. Will it go with a lot of the clothes you wear? Good luck with whatever you choose and hopefully if you go for the kaki, your CA can hold it for you.


----------



## DrTr

acquiredtaste said:


> I wish I could say that I spent months hunting this bag down, but unfortunately I can’t. But I did love it when I first saw it on a fellow YouTuber, who wasn’t gifted the bag. My husband bought me five designer bags last year in honor of our 9th wedding anniversary, so future bags were a no. And I’m a stay at home mom/wife which means he’s the main one working for our family. I do show him bags that I’m interested in and think are pretty but after my Chanel WOC, he told me it would be a while until I can buy another designer handbag. Maybe in 2-3 years after I pass my black belt test in martial arts.
> This past weekend, I showed him the multi pochette accessoires in Kaki and told him the price, which to my surprise he replied “that’s actually not a bad price.” LOL. He said he’ll think about it and it was actually in stock on the LV site. It was gone by the end of the night.
> 
> I was very close to getting it off eBay until he told me to check with my SA in PA on Sunday night. I was about to text her when I noticed that she no longer has iMessage. That kind of worried me. So I emailed her and I didn’t get a response on Monday which I thought was strange because she always replies back. Hubby reminded me that I had another SA in manhattan and I should ask him. The SA from Manhattan answered me back saying he’s off but on Tuesday he’ll check for me. Tuesday morning he messages me before the store opened saying he has one and he took a picture of it. I immediately started bawling. All the stress from refreshing the LV site and following the stalking thread kind of overwhelmed me when he said he has it and he can ship it to me. It arrived today and omg she is perfect. My sons both think the bag looks amazing on me which is super sweet and they were excited for me. My youngest is very fond of the round coin purse. I just love it so much. I can finally give my Chanel woc a break from continuous use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812777


So thrilled for you!  It looks great on you. Enjoy her!!!


----------



## HSI114

My SA sent me this picture. The strap looks black, not khaki?


----------



## jill39

Raaz said:


> My vote is for khaki. You can always buy more straps. It seems LV will sell additional strap to you if you have purchased MPA. I got my MPA in khaki which works with everything. I purchased a pink strap from Amazon which is very similar but without logo. I use them both.



Which strap did you get from amazon?


----------



## Raaz

I originally bought the khaki strap with my MPA- and I love it- that is the colour I wanted. It is perfect shade of green, almost black without the harshness of black And the shade works on many skin tones perfectly. Also it is an all season shade.

I DO NOT LIKE PINK- but a big but - I really like how the brown canvas contrasts with the pink strap so I purchased the pink strap from Amazon. I have tried to link it below as well as a picture. You can also purchase similar straps from Etsy.







						Tourdream Multi Pochette Accessories Adjustable Pink Bag Purse Strap for LV Crossbody Shoulder Multi Purpose Strap Wide Canvas (Pink): Handbags: Amazon.com
					

Buy Tourdream Multi Pochette Accessories Adjustable Pink Bag Purse Strap for LV Crossbody Shoulder Multi Purpose Strap Wide Canvas (Pink) and other Crossbody Bags at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com
				





Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Raaz

HSI114 said:


> My SA sent me this picture. The strap looks black, not khaki?
> View attachment 4818696


It is Khaki, quite a deep shade of rich green colour.


----------



## DrTr

Just a quick vote for the pink MP strap!  It is a rich, quality strap, a hint of gold in it, and it really is stunning IRL.  It also looks great with the brown canvas and the. It certainly doesn’t look like little girl pink. I love mine, and I also wear it with my neonoe that has a pink strap. My husband keeps threatening to “steal” my MP strap - he loves it too, and he doesn’t wear pink!  Given my wardrobe tends toward cool colors and lots of black too, the pink strap just goes with everything. But of course bottom line we each have our own preferences and style, and both straps are gorgeous.  And I now have a black strap too! Story to follow....


----------



## jill39

Raaz said:


> I originally bought the khaki strap with my MPA- and I love it- that is the colour I wanted. It is perfect shade of green, almost black without the harshness of black And the shade works on many skin tones perfectly. Also it is an all season shade.
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE PINK- but a big but - I really like how the brown canvas contrasts with the pink strap so I purchased the pink strap from Amazon. I have tried to link it below as well as a picture. You can also purchase similar straps from Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tourdream Multi Pochette Accessories Adjustable Pink Bag Purse Strap for LV Crossbody Shoulder Multi Purpose Strap Wide Canvas (Pink): Handbags: Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Buy Tourdream Multi Pochette Accessories Adjustable Pink Bag Purse Strap for LV Crossbody Shoulder Multi Purpose Strap Wide Canvas (Pink) and other Crossbody Bags at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4818779



Thank you!  I also have the Khaki and love it!  It matches my wardrobe and I can use it in all seasons!  But I would love other colors as well—so thank you for sharing the link and the pic!!!


----------



## Raaz

DrTr said:


> Just a quick vote for the pink MP strap!  It is a rich, quality strap, a hint of gold in it, and it really is stunning IRL.  It also looks great with the brown canvas and the. It certainly doesn’t look like little girl pink. I love mine, and I also wear it with my neonoe that has a pink strap. My husband keeps threatening to “steal” my MP strap - he loves it too, and he doesn’t wear pink!  Given my wardrobe tends toward cool colors and lots of black too, the pink strap just goes with everything. But of course bottom line we each have our own preferences and style, and both straps are gorgeous.  And I now have a black strap too! Story to follow....


Have to admit the pink strap is quite beautiful. You are right about the gold detailing.


----------



## Chanellover2015

HSI114 said:


> My SA sent me this picture. The strap looks black, not khaki?
> View attachment 4818696



Could it be the lighting? Just ask yoir SA to confirm


----------



## Starbux32

Raaz said:


> Have to admit the pink strap is quite beautiful. You are right about the gold detailing.
> 
> View attachment 4818855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818856


So beautiful, now I want both! I have the khaki!


----------



## bigverne28

HSI114 said:


> Now that most of you have had this bag for some time, would you recommend the rose strap or khaki?



I have khaki and blue. I also plan to get the macademia (pink) strap below when it is released at the end of this month.


----------



## LVtingting

HSI114 said:


> My SA sent me this picture. The strap looks black, not khaki?
> View attachment 4818696


I agree with you it does look really dark almost like black. Could be the lightning?! Best to ask the SA that sent you the picture Khaki or Black lol?!


----------



## LVtingting

bigverne28 said:


> I have khaki and blue. I also plan to get the macademia (pink) strap below when it is released at the end of this month.
> 
> View attachment 4819142


Is it still possible to get a blue one? I missed the chance...


----------



## MyCasualObsession

DrTr said:


> Wow, a year!  What a waitlist. I have the MP with rose clair strap and love it. I find it such a functional bag - the largest pouch holds a lot, the smaller one holds my iPhone XS Max, keys, etc  (I always have larger iPhones, so I love it when a small pochette will hold it) and my AirPods fit perfectly in the coin purse. It is one of my favorite bags right now, especially as I carry smaller canvas pochettes during the pandemic rather than my leather bags. I often put my PM mono strap on it as sometimes I like the thinner strap/all mono look. How frustrating to wait so long.  I hope you get it if you decide it is for you!



So glad you like it!  I was a bit concerned about the length of the strap. Is it short?  It always looks a bit short to me (even though it states it is 22"). Maybe the strap wasn't on the longest stretch in most of the picture?  I'm about 5'2", medium build...just want to make sure it doesn't look funny on me haha. Thx!


----------



## MyCasualObsession

Will the pink get dirty easily?  Still debating if I should get the Khaki or Pink...



Raaz said:


> Have to admit the pink strap is quite beautiful. You are right about the gold detailing.
> 
> View attachment 4818855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818856


----------



## DrTr

MyCasualObsession said:


> So glad you like it!  I was a bit concerned about the length of the strap. Is it short?  It always looks a bit short to me (even though it states it is 22"). Maybe the strap wasn't on the longest stretch in most of the picture?  I'm about 5'2", medium build...just want to make sure it doesn't look funny on me haha. Thx!


I’m 5’8” and the strap hits me right at the hip where I like it when worn over my shoulder. I can wear it crossbody, but it’s a little shorter than I like my crossbody straps.  But at 5’2” I would think you would have plenty of strap. I hope it works for you.


----------



## bigverne28

MyCasualObsession said:


> Will the pink get dirty easily?  Still debating if I should get the Khaki or Pink...



This question was asked recently. @EmmJay has both khaki and pink straps and has had no issues with the pink getting dirty.


----------



## bigverne28

LVtingting said:


> Is it still possible to get a blue one? I missed the chance...



Blue was a very limited release and is no longer produced. Resale market had a couple listed (poshmark, Tradsey, StockX), but at 4 times retail in some cases. Good luck!


----------



## Raaz

MyCasualObsession said:


> Will the pink get dirty easily?  Still debating if I should get the Khaki or Pink...


seems like they hold up well.


----------



## DrTr

My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part its size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel


----------



## bigverne28

DrTr said:


> My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part it’s size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
> It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel
> View attachment 4819469
> View attachment 4819470


Congratulations! I know you’ve been waiting some time for this. Looks great with coin cardholder too. Enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

bigverne28 said:


> Congratulations! I know you’ve been waiting some time for this. Looks great with coin cardholder too. Enjoy!


Thanks so much!!  Waiting from June 15 with first order to August 6 was a very long time!


----------



## sharcee

HSI114 said:


> Now that most of you have had this bag for some time, would you recommend the rose strap or khaki?


I had ordered both the khaki and the rose clair. When I had them both in front of me, they were both BEAUTIFUL. I wasn't initially expecting to like the rose clair (but had ordered it because I got impatient waiting for the khaki and a week later the khaki came up lol), but when I held it in my hand and saw the quality and depth of colour, it gave the khaki strap a run for its money.

Having said that, I ended up just keeping the khaki because I am not a pink kind of a person BUT!!!! the pink isn't so saturated and is muted enough with just enough 'pop' that it could be worn as a neutral to go with most colours. Living in Canada, I felt the pink was a little bit too 'warm weather'-esq for my liking, though I can fully see the pink being super cute with a wool winter coat.

take a look at your closet and review what your personal style is like. I would say the khaki feels a bit edgier and understated while the pink is more vibrant, warm, and more of a statement. in either case, I don't think you can go wrong. I did a deep dive into my soul to see which colour made my heart sing louder lol

hope this long arse post is helpful!!!

*edit: I've also seen some pictures online that show the khaki strap as being really flat in colour, but it's actually a very beautiful, deep, rich, and dark forest green. the closest I could describe the pink is a muted, dustier bubble gum pink (DOES NOT look like it belongs on a 2 hear old girl with pigtails)


----------



## LVtingting

bigverne28 said:


> Blue was a very limited release and is no longer produced. Resale market had a couple listed (poshmark, Tradsey, StockX), but at 4 times retail in some cases. Good luck!


Thank you. Wish I was more aggressive when I had a chance lol. Hate to pay for the 4x price


----------



## lallybelle

DrTr said:


> My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part its size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
> It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel
> View attachment 4819469
> View attachment 4819470



OMG YAY! You finally got it! 

Still waiting after my SA put in the order...


----------



## Raaz

DrTr said:


> My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part its size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
> It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel
> View attachment 4819469
> View attachment 4819470


Congratulations on getting it. It is beautiful. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## acquiredtaste

DrTr said:


> My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part its size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
> It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel
> View attachment 4819469
> View attachment 4819470


Congratulations on this beautiful piece! Darn, now my wishlist is getting longer.


----------



## DrTr

lallybelle said:


> OMG YAY! You finally got it!
> 
> Still waiting after my SA put in the order...





Raaz said:


> Congratulations on getting it. It is beautiful. Enjoy it in good health!





acquiredtaste said:


> Congratulations on this beautiful piece! Darn, now my wishlist is getting longer.


Thanks so much everyone!  It is really beautiful and well made. I was so relieved to finally get it. Good luck to each of you that is still waiting !


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part its size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
> It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel
> View attachment 4819469
> View attachment 4819470


Yeeeesssssss!!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Yeeeesssssss!!!


Thank you


----------



## MyCasualObsession

DrTr said:


> I’m 5’8” and the strap hits me right at the hip where I like it when worn over my shoulder. I can wear it crossbody, but it’s a little shorter than I like my crossbody straps.  But at 5’2” I would think you would have plenty of strap. I hope it works for you.


Thank you!


----------



## MyCasualObsession

sharcee said:


> I had ordered both the khaki and the rose clair. When I had them both in front of me, they were both BEAUTIFUL. I wasn't initially expecting to like the rose clair (but had ordered it because I got impatient waiting for the khaki and a week later the khaki came up lol), but when I held it in my hand and saw the quality and depth of colour, it gave the khaki strap a run for its money.
> 
> Having said that, I ended up just keeping the khaki because I am not a pink kind of a person BUT!!!! the pink isn't so saturated and is muted enough with just enough 'pop' that it could be worn as a neutral to go with most colours. Living in Canada, I felt the pink was a little bit too 'warm weather'-esq for my liking, though I can fully see the pink being super cute with a wool winter coat.
> 
> take a look at your closet and review what your personal style is like. I would say the khaki feels a bit edgier and understated while the pink is more vibrant, warm, and more of a statement. in either case, I don't think you can go wrong. I did a deep dive into my soul to see which colour made my heart sing louder lol
> 
> hope this long arse post is helpful!!!
> 
> *edit: I've also seen some pictures online that show the khaki strap as being really flat in colour, but it's actually a very beautiful, deep, rich, and dark forest green. the closest I could describe the pink is a muted, dustier bubble gum pink (DOES NOT look like it belongs on a 2 hear old girl with pigtails)


Thank you for this, it’s very helpful!


----------



## mimi89

DrTr said:


> My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part its size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
> It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel
> View attachment 4819469
> View attachment 4819470



oh my god that is amazing! I hope mine arrives soon


----------



## MyCasualObsession

bigverne28 said:


> This question was asked recently. @EmmJay has both khaki and pink straps and has had no issues with the pink getting dirty.


Thanks!


----------



## MyCasualObsession

Raaz said:


> seems like they hold up well.


Thanks!


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> oh my god that is amazing! I hope mine arrives soon


I hope yours arrives very soon - you’ve been waiting as long as I had! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> My trio eclipse messenger finally came a few weeks ago. These things have been less spotted than unicorns and almost as hard to find!  I will say I absolutely love this MIF bag!  The canvas is gorgeous, and both the front pouch and the coin pouch have a small finished edge unlike regular ones. The black strap is beautiful and I have enough strap with some leftover for crossbody exactly where I like it at 5’8”. Here are a few pics, I was also trying my nano scarf Brides de Gala by H to see if I liked it with the trio. Not sure yet. The top photo also shows my eclipse reverse coin card holder (i know this is the multipochette thread, but I am loving this coin card holder!! It’s small enough to slip in a pocket and large enough to hold all I need)  Between my MPA and this one, I’d likely grab this one when I need to carry more, and the MPA for smaller carries. The MPA looks more delicate, in part its size and the chain, but also the trio has larger hardware and a longer strap.
> It was so nice to finally get this piece, thanks to an LV angel
> View attachment 4819469
> View attachment 4819470


  !


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> !


Thank you My Belongs!!!  Its really a great bag


----------



## me&mybags

Hello does anyone know if you can order the straps separately? Please forgive me if this question has already been answered.


----------



## bigverne28

me&mybags said:


> Hello does anyone know if you can order the straps separately? Please forgive me if this question has already been answered.



I posted two pages back pics of the new straps in 3 colours that come with the coin purse. I think release dates are moving as I’ve been told it will be end of September for official release.


----------



## mimi89

DrTr said:


> I hope yours arrives very soon - you’ve been waiting as long as I had! Fingers crossed for you



I must have missed an update from you because I didn’t know someone fixed your order which is lovely!! I did hear that delivery is starting for this bag around the world so hopefully it’ll hit Australia soon. We’re so far away and always get the last ones due to our number of stores.


----------



## mimi89

lallybelle said:


> OMG YAY! You finally got it!
> 
> Still waiting after my SA put in the order...



hope it goes well this time for you


----------



## lallybelle

mimi89 said:


> hope it goes well this time for you



Thanks! You too! 

I am hopeful because she wasn't even able to order it before, and we know supposedly more are going to come now.


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> I must have missed an update from you because I didn’t know someone fixed your order which is lovely!! I did hear that delivery is starting for this bag around the world so hopefully it’ll hit Australia soon. We’re so far away and always get the last ones due to our number of stores.





mimi89 said:


> hope it goes well this time for you





lallybelle said:


> Thanks! You too!
> 
> I am hopeful because she wasn't even able to order it before, and we know supposedly more are going to come now.


Thank you mimi89! Yes somehow I finally got it. I’m hoping you both get yours soon. I noticed online they started coming into stores the last several weeks here and there in the US, so hope yours is on it’s way to you. And I hadn’t posted, as work went wild  Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## lc604

Over the past week, I’ve seen two local resellers post the MP for $3100 CAD! I paid $2700 for mine (including taxes). It’s crazy people are willing to pay $400 over retail.


----------



## missbagwathi

levint said:


> Over the past week, I’ve seen two local resellers post the MP for $3100 CAD! I paid $2700 for mine (including taxes). It’s crazy people are willing to pay $400 over retail.


Worse in Australia, resellers are asking AU$800 on top of retail post price increase and in some cases $1100 above the old price. I don’t know why anyone would be desperate enough (for canvas nonetheless) to pay that kinda markup. While it looks like the MPA is impossible to get from LV retail, I have the choice to pay a little extra and get it shipped from overseas but I have decided that maybe it’s not worth the hassle. I’m putting my money away for now. The MPA is a fun bag to have but definitely not worth the game.


----------



## lc604

missbagwathi said:


> Worse in Australia, resellers are asking AU$800 on top of retail post price increase and in some cases $1100 above the old price. I don’t know why anyone would be desperate enough (for canvas nonetheless) to pay that kinda markup. While it looks like the MPA is impossible to get from LV retail, I have the choice to pay a little extra and get it shipped from overseas but I have decided that maybe it’s not worth the hassle. I’m putting my money away for now. The MPA is a fun bag to have but definitely not worth the game.



Wow that’s definitely way too much! I think a lot of people fall for LVs whole scarcity tactic. Add the fact that this bag blew up on social media makes it even more desirable. A lot of people definitely have this “I need this NOW” attitude.

I admit it would’ve been nice to get the MPA at the original release price, but I’m glad I waited. I was furloughed at the beginning of the COVID pandemic and it definitely wouldn’t have been a good idea to get this bag then (I guess I could wear it in the living room lol)!


----------



## Arkansassy

Hatfield1313 said:


> Someone in the original thread asked to see photos of the denim RCP on a bag. I’ve only taken one photo but I’ll try it on other bags in the next few days. I don’t remember who asked, but here you go:


I know this post is positively ancient, so please excuse my archeology, but what is this gorgeous bag?! That handle alone is work of art!


----------



## missbagwathi

levint said:


> Wow that’s definitely way too much! I think a lot of people fall for LVs whole scarcity tactic. Add the fact that this bag blew up on social media makes it even more desirable. A lot of people definitely have this “I need this NOW” attitude.
> 
> I admit it would’ve been nice to get the MPA at the original release price, but I’m glad I waited. I was furloughed at the beginning of the COVID pandemic and it definitely wouldn’t have been a good idea to get this bag then (I guess I could wear it in the living room lol)!


Just saw this on my Instagram feed. It’s not even brand new. Retails for AUD2790, used to be AUD2450. I don’t get this hype!


----------



## EmmJay

For US clients only, my CA has two in Rose Clair. Must be a current LV client and billing and shipping must match credit card. Please PM with first name and number and I’ll send to my CA.


----------



## mimi89

DrTr said:


> I hope yours arrives very soon - you’ve been waiting as long as I had! Fingers crossed for you


I got a weird feeling. I didn’t really want it anymore for the Trio Messenger. The longer I wait the less I want it. And i see I have so many small bags .... been waiting for 2 months for this and it’s just killing the desire


----------



## MyCasualObsession

me&mybags said:


> Hello does anyone know if you can order the straps separately? Please forgive me if this question has already been answered.



It will launch on 9/25 but you can call Client Services to preorder 2 wks before! New shipment colors are pink, black, khaki. But they all come with the coin purse. $930.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MyCasualObsession said:


> It will launch on 9/25 but you can call Client Services to preorder 2 wks before! New shipment colors are pink, black, khaki. But they all come with the coin purse. $930.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822088


Love it but can’t justify it! One strap costs the same as a nano Speedy for us Canadians  I might as well order a MPA (which I will down the road) 

Thanks for the update


----------



## crushin2

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love it but can’t justify it! One strap costs the same as a nano Speedy for us Canadians  I might as well order a MPA (which I will down the road)
> 
> Thanks for the update


I agree. I want the macadamia one but can’t justify the price unless I can resell the coin purse for a decent amount since I already have the multi pochette in kaki


----------



## travelbliss

Re: the upcoming straps....that useless hanging pouch is just a ploy to scam more money off us.  The separate straps alone were under $500 last year and had no pouch.....and why release similar colors again ????


----------



## Bumbles

missbagwathi said:


> Worse in Australia, resellers are asking AU$800 on top of retail post price increase and in some cases $1100 above the old price. I don’t know why anyone would be desperate enough (for canvas nonetheless) to pay that kinda markup. While it looks like the MPA is impossible to get from LV retail, I have the choice to pay a little extra and get it shipped from overseas but I have decided that maybe it’s not worth the hassle. I’m putting my money away for now. The MPA is a fun bag to have but definitely not worth the game.


Yes I definitely agree with you there. It’s crazy how all the new release items in Aus there is never stock and it’s always call for availability which is so frustrating. I have called up abt it many times, and thought by now, almost 1 year after original launch the stock would be more free flowing, but still nothing. I asked my SA too, but nothing coming in, and not point preordering either. I see in the US and Canada Stock is readily available especially when stalking online. I guess we just have to keep waiting and hope more come in, but for me, when that times come I’m kind of over it then because I’ve had to wait so long.


----------



## bigverne28

travelbliss said:


> Re: the upcoming straps....that useless hanging pouch is just a ploy to scam more money off us.  The separate straps alone were under $500 last year and had no pouch.....and why release similar colors again ????



Agreed. No interesting colours, more money, pointless coin purse if you already have the MPA and excessively overpriced.


----------



## missbagwathi

Bumbles said:


> Yes I definitely agree with you there. It’s crazy how all the new release items in Aus there is never stock and it’s always call for availability which is so frustrating. I have called up abt it many times, and thought by now, almost 1 year after original launch the stock would be more free flowing, but still nothing. I asked my SA too, but nothing coming in, and not point preordering either. I see in the US and Canada Stock is readily available especially when stalking online. I guess we just have to keep waiting and hope more come in, but for me, when that times come I’m kind of over it then because I’ve had to wait so long.



I think this situation in Australia has made me lose interest with the MPA and perhaps in LV altogether. Also doesn’t help that I see replicas of the MPA for sale on FB marketplace. I’ve never been a fan of canvas anyway so it’s an easy choice. I’m saving/spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## Antigone

Is the hardware more golden or light gold in person? On the website, it seems light gold, but in pictures I see gold.


----------



## EmmJay

MyCasualObsession said:


> It will launch on 9/25 but you can call Client Services to preorder 2 wks before! New shipment colors are pink, black, khaki. But they all come with the coin purse. $930.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822088


THIS IS A SCAM!! Don’t play yourself.


----------



## mimi89

EmmJay said:


> THIS IS A SCAM!! Don’t play yourself.



I will definitely be really skeptical of their pre-ordering from now on.

It’s like off the plan apartment. Paid deposit but wait substantially for the final product. I seriously think they do it to reduce production volume and make these seasonal items “made to order”

nothing wrong but customers suffer from false “launch date”. They release maybe 10 to attract 1000 orders ...


----------



## lc604

I got mine today (ordered Aug 10)! I think this one is probably a return tbh. The booklet and sku sticker are a little wrinkled. I checked the bag over and it seems ok though. I didn’t see any scratches on the hardware, but stitching on the strap could be better. Made in USA.

‍ Will probably keep it, because I’m not dedicated enough to return and try again. Especially because dealing with UPS in Canada is a nightmare!


----------



## mimi89

levint said:


> I got mine today (ordered Aug 10)! I think this one is probably a return tbh. The booklet and sku sticker are a little wrinkled. I checked the bag over and it seems ok though. I didn’t see any scratches on the hardware, but stitching on the strap could be better. Made in USA.
> 
> ‍ Will probably keep it, because I’m not dedicated enough to return and try again. Especially because dealing with UPS in Canada is a nightmare!
> 
> View attachment 4824253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824254


Agree that stitching looks rough.


----------



## Luxeuphoria

levint said:


> I got mine today (ordered Aug 10)! I think this one is probably a return tbh. The booklet and sku sticker are a little wrinkled. I checked the bag over and it seems ok though. I didn’t see any scratches on the hardware, but stitching on the strap could be better. Made in USA.
> 
> ‍ Will probably keep it, because I’m not dedicated enough to return and try again. Especially because dealing with UPS in Canada is a nightmare!
> 
> View attachment 4824253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824254



Mine looked the same (see page 148). I decided to keep it since it was made in France and everything else looked good. I don’t think it was a return since it was made roughly 2 weeks before I received it but I could be wrong.


----------



## travelbliss

@levint ,  your MultiPA came with what kind of "booklet"?   Mine didn't come with any paperwork....


----------



## kthomas

Hi! Ordered my Victorine wallet today to go with my MPA, after all of your suggestions. I originally was interested in the micro wallet but after watching a view reviews on YouTube I was scared of scuffing/scratching the soft leather on the inside. Thanks again for the extra push everyone!


----------



## kthomas

missbagwathi said:


> Just saw this on my Instagram feed. It’s not even brand new. Retails for AUD2790, used to be AUD2450. I don’t get this hype!
> 
> View attachment 4821106


I'm in the US, I don't think that's bad of a price markup. I've seen some used going for at least $3,500


----------



## sharcee

levint said:


> I got mine today (ordered Aug 10)! I think this one is probably a return tbh. The booklet and sku sticker are a little wrinkled. I checked the bag over and it seems ok though. I didn’t see any scratches on the hardware, but stitching on the strap could be better. Made in USA.
> 
> ‍ Will probably keep it, because I’m not dedicated enough to return and try again. Especially because dealing with UPS in Canada is a nightmare!
> 
> View attachment 4824253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824254



Just took a look at the stitching on mine and I agree, the stitching on your strap isn't ideal, but if the canvas is fine, returning it would be such a hassle. I returned a couple of things and it took a MONTH for the return to complete (also in Canada). Apparently, the warehouse you send it back to in Mississauga is not its final destination. The employees in Mississauga then have to send it to the U.S. distribution centre in New Jersey. It's absolutely bonkers.


----------



## sharcee

missbagwathi said:


> Just saw this on my Instagram feed. It’s not even brand new. Retails for AUD2790, used to be AUD2450. I don’t get this hype!
> 
> View attachment 4821106



Fashionphile is charging $3000 USD+ the uncharge is insane but honestly, as long as there's a demand and people are willing to pay for it, there will continue to be these insane prices. I just saw one that sold on the Canadian consignment market that sold for 3200. that's 500 (AFTER 13% tax)


----------



## lc604

It’s just the care booklet! I’ve gotten it for most of my LV stuff except the PSM.  



travelbliss said:


> @levint ,  your MultiPA came with what kind of "booklet"?   Mine didn't come with any paperwork....



Yes, such a hassle! My bag was actually shipped from NJ so that’s probably where they’ll have to send it back. Returns are probably taking extra long now because of COVID too. 



sharcee said:


> Just took a look at the stitching on mine and I agree, the stitching on your strap isn't ideal, but if the canvas is fine, returning it would be such a hassle. I returned a couple of things and it took a MONTH for the return to complete (also in Canada). Apparently, the warehouse you send it back to in Mississauga is not its final destination. The employees in Mississauga then have to send it to the U.S. distribution centre in New Jersey. It's absolutely bonkers.


----------



## lc604

The date code on mine is SD2290 so made around July? Definitely enough time for someone to buy and return 



llien428 said:


> Mine looked the same (see page 148). I decided to keep it since it was made in France and everything else looked good. I don’t think it was a return since it was made roughly 2 weeks before I received it but I could be wrong.


----------



## DrTr

levint said:


> The date code on mine is SD2290 so made around July? Definitely enough time for someone to buy and return


I know it’s no fun when you get an eagerly awaited bag and it isn’t perfect. The stitching could be neater, but that double stitching is normal, and is for reinforcement and for “unravel” protection. I can say how many times I’ve looked at the stitching on my bags after I’ve decided I’m keeping one - zero! It doesn’t show in your photos except for the closeups. I wouldn’t think it would affect integrity of the strap at all. I know you have to decide how much it bugs you, but I would keep it if it was mine! Kaki is so gorgeous. Good luck.


----------



## stylequake

I loved my Trio Messenger so much that I finally caved in and purchased a MPA in Kaki. I asked my CA for the bag on 08/19, purchased it on 08/20 and picked it up this weekend. I am shocked at how easy it was to get this in NYC. I haven't had time to play with it, but it's made in the USA, everything came in 1 dust bag and the strap/chain came in a plastic ziploc bag. I did notice minor sloppy stitching at the interior round pouch. I will post photos later tonight.


----------



## truds

Hi everyone, I’m new to TPF and was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion. I recently bought the multi pochette at the end of July and have only used it a handful of times over the course of a month due to COVID but noticed that the gold on the hardware was rubbing off already. Has this been a problem for anyone else? Is it to be expected of the bag already? I was a bit disappointed to see it since it’s not cheap and barely used it. Any feedback would be appreciated!!


----------



## bigverne28

hjyi said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to TPF and was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion. I recently bought the multi pochette at the end of July and have only used it a handful of times over the course of a month due to COVID but noticed that the gold on the hardware was rubbing off already. Has this been a problem for anyone else? Is it to be expected of the bag already? I was a bit disappointed to see it since it’s not cheap and barely used it. Any feedback would be appreciated!!



No issues so far. Having said that I have heard of one YouTuber noting substantial surface scratches to the hardware (strap and pochettes). This could be from the hardware knocking against it each other or the gold chain rubbing against the hardware on the smallest pochette. Do you have any pictures you could post?


----------



## EmmJay

I do not have any issues with my MP or any scratches from the chain on the canvas. Some people are very hard on bags and don’t rotate their bags often, which accelerates wear. An expensive bag does not equate to an indestructible bag.


----------



## paula3boys

stylequake said:


> I loved my Trio Messenger so much that I finally caved in and purchased a MPA in Kaki. I asked my CA for the bag on 08/19, purchased it on 08/20 and picked it up this weekend. I am shocked at how easy it was to get this in NYC. I haven't had time to play with it, but it's made in the USA, everything came in 1 dust bag and the strap/chain came in a plastic ziploc bag. I did notice minor sloppy stitching at the interior round pouch. I will post photos later tonight.


I am interested to see the sloppy stitching on the round coin purse please. Thank you.


----------



## evelyn_132

Any idea if it’s true that the tag of the genuine multi-pochette is made in USA?


----------



## stylequake

paula3boys said:


> I am interested to see the sloppy stitching on the round coin purse please. Thank you.



Here’s a photo of the stitching and USA tag / foil stamp.


----------



## evelyn_132

stylequake said:


> Here’s a photo of the stitching and USA tag / foil stamp.
> 
> View attachment 4829070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829072



So it is true that some multi-pochettes were made in the USA. I heard that some others are made in France? Am I right?
I wonder if the poor stitching is due to it being made in USA?


----------



## kairuna

evelyn_132 said:


> So it is true that some multi-pochettes were made in the USA. I heard that some others are made in France? Am I right?
> I wonder if the poor stitching is due to it being made in USA?


I bought both the rose and the kaki, with the rose bag being made in France and kaki in USA

I wouldnt necessarily say it’s true of all the made in USA bags, but the stitching on it was not as good as my made in France bags. The coin purse was the most obvious as the made in USA one looked less round


----------



## paula3boys

stylequake said:


> Here’s a photo of the stitching and USA tag / foil stamp.
> 
> View attachment 4829070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829072


Thank you for sharing.

I wouldn't automatically say it is because it is Made in USA because I have seen some bags MIU that were better made than MIF. It is all about who is working on it.


----------



## bigverne28

stylequake said:


> Here’s a photo of the stitching and USA tag / foil stamp.
> 
> View attachment 4829070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829072



That’s totally unacceptable. You should return it.

Where it’s made USA, France, Italy or Spain has nothing to do with poor workmanship and bad quality control. I’d like my USA friends to know, we in Europe also get sloppy stitching, glazing issues, holes in canvas, etc., all the same problems you have and ours are made here, mainly France. 

I’m still perplexed with this obsession with having MIF items. It’s all made in a factory somewhere and problems occur regardless where it’s made. Over the years I’ve returned a number of MIF pieces due to various issues, so nothing special about MIF. Quality over where it’s made is far more important. Apologies for the rant.


----------



## Abba13

bigverne28 said:


> That’s totally unacceptable. You should return it.
> 
> Where it’s made USA, France, Italy or Spain has nothing to do with poor workmanship and bad quality control. I’d like my USA friends to know, we in Europe also get sloppy stitching, glazing issues, holes in canvas, etc., all the same problems you have and ours are made here, mainly France.
> 
> I’m still perplexed with this obsession with having MIF items. It’s all made in a factory somewhere and problems occur regardless where it’s made. Over the years I’ve returned a number of MIF pieces due to various issues, so nothing special about MIF. Quality over where it’s made is far more important. Apologies for the rant.


Good to know.  

As far as 'this obsession' with made in France pieces, I'll add my two cents.  Vuitton began in France.  Chanel was French as well.  I don't buy either brand when made outside of France.....it loses its connection to history. Whoops!  I lied, I do have one Chanel piece made in Italy, the zip around coin/card case which I love.  Yes!  I caved on that one.


----------



## Helllooo

MyCasualObsession said:


> It will launch on 9/25 but you can call Client Services to preorder 2 wks before! New shipment colors are pink, black, khaki. But they all come with the coin purse. $930.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822088


Hi, may I ask where did you get those pictures?
I just searched it on the USA website and couldn’t find them. And these pictures look like coming from LV website


----------



## bigverne28

Abba13 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> As far as 'this obsession' with made in France pieces, I'll add my two cents.  Vuitton began in France.  Chanel was French as well.  I don't buy either brand when made outside of France.....it loses its connection to history. Whoops!  I lied, I do have one Chanel piece made in Italy, the zip around coin/card case which I love.  Yes!  I caved on that one.



Yes, I understand the history of LV and they have long since moved away from the way they used to make their bags and where they were manufactured. The made in tag is just not something that is particularly important to me, however structure, craftsmanship and quality is. I guess I'm spoilt as the majority of my pieces are MIF, except two (MII, MIS). So many luxury designers now do not have their product made in their country of origin (Italians maybe an exception), that it would be a minefield trying to track down pieces made in their home country.


----------



## Picard

A question: it exists the strap in brown? Or is a fake?! I have only seen green, pink and blue


----------



## travelbliss

Abba13 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> As far as 'this obsession' with made in France pieces, I'll add my two cents.  Vuitton began in France.  Chanel was French as well.  I don't buy either brand when made outside of France.....it loses its connection to history. ...



*Exactly*.   I want my French designer bag to be _Made in France_.   LOL..... seems like that new factory in TX is a training location to practice making these items !!!


----------



## travelbliss

stylequake said:


> Here’s a photo of the stitching and USA tag / foil stamp.
> 
> View attachment 4829070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829072




Oh dear....I'm sorry you got that set.   I managed to find one randomly thanks to the stalking thread just this month -  in perfect condition,  Made in France,  all with matching codes.   With rumours of an impending price increase,  you deserve what you pay for !!


----------



## favetim

[QUOTE =“ VirginiaLV，帖子：33354881，成员：484140”]

[/引用]
[QUOTE =“ stylequake，帖子：34011204，成员：527212”]
这是针迹和USA标签/铝箔印章的照片。

View attachment 4829070


View attachment 4829071


View attachment 4829072

[/引用]
*Sorry, I still have to be honest, I see that the stitches don’t look so perfect*


----------



## kthomas

This is my first monogram LV bag and one of the reasons I loved it most was there's not much vachetta leather (I hate the patina look, sorry) is there anything I can spray on the little tabs to prevent the patina?


----------



## stylequake

travelbliss said:


> Oh dear....I'm sorry you got that set.   I managed to find one randomly thanks to the stalking thread just this month -  in perfect condition,  Made in France,  all with matching codes.   With rumours of an impending price increase,  you deserve what you pay for !!





favetim said:


> [QUOTE =“ VirginiaLV，帖子：33354881，成员：484140”]
> 
> [/引用]
> [QUOTE =“ stylequake，帖子：34011204，成员：527212”]
> 这是针迹和USA标签/铝箔印章的照片。
> 
> View attachment 4829070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829072
> 
> [/引用]
> *Sorry, I still have to be honest, I see that the stitches don’t look so perfect*



I’m exchanging the bag tomorrow


----------



## slayer

Abba13 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> As far as 'this obsession' with made in France pieces, I'll add my two cents.  Vuitton began in France.  Chanel was French as well.  I don't buy either brand when made outside of France.....it loses its connection to history. Whoops!  I lied, I do have one Chanel piece made in Italy, the zip around coin/card case which I love.  Yes!  I caved on that one.


 I agree - nothing at all against whatever country it is made in but when you're branding  yourself as a  Luxury "French" company and charging exorbitant prices for your goods to my mind they should be made in France. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cpatmon

Bumbles said:


> Yes I definitely agree with you there. It’s crazy how all the new release items in Aus there is never stock and it’s always call for availability which is so frustrating. I have called up abt it many times, and thought by now, almost 1 year after original launch the stock would be more free flowing, but still nothing. I asked my SA too, but nothing coming in, and not point preordering either. I see in the US and Canada Stock is readily available especially when stalking online. I guess we just have to keep waiting and hope more come in, but for me, when that times come I’m kind of over it then because I’ve had to wait so long.



Sydney George St boutique got a couple the other day, I managed to nab one on Friday 28th after months of waiting. I have seen them cropping up in Singapore and a lot of personal shoppers/‘sourcers’ in Aus are starting to advertise them ‘fresh from store’ quite a bit lately (plus a hefty markup of course). Maybe some have just come out of production and we will start seeing some stores in Aus get them (I have no idea) ?


----------



## Bumbles

Cpatmon said:


> Sydney George St boutique got a couple the other day, I managed to nab one on Friday 28th after months of waiting. I have seen them cropping up in Singapore and a lot of personal shoppers/‘sourcers’ in Aus are starting to advertise them ‘fresh from store’ quite a bit lately (plus a hefty markup of course). Maybe some have just come out of production and we will start seeing some stores in Aus get them (I have no idea) ?


Really? That’s great. What colour did you get? Did you have to preorder and pay in full? How long have you been waiting? I think because I can’t preorder they won’t put me on the list. I’m so happy you got yours so it’s hopeful for the rest of us. Thanks for sharing. You should post some pics up? Is it everything you expected?


----------



## evelyn_132

Cpatmon said:


> Sydney George St boutique got a couple the other day, I managed to nab one on Friday 28th after months of waiting. I have seen them cropping up in Singapore and a lot of personal shoppers/‘sourcers’ in Aus are starting to advertise them ‘fresh from store’ quite a bit lately (plus a hefty markup of course). Maybe some have just come out of production and we will start seeing some stores in Aus get them (I have no idea) ?



Really? Singapore has no stocks now and cannot even preorder too.


----------



## jonniet

mimi89 said:


> I got a weird feeling. I didn’t really want it anymore for the Trio Messenger. The longer I wait the less I want it. And i see I have so many small bags .... been waiting for 2 months for this and it’s just killing the desire


Dud you end up getting yours yet?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Guys, I’m still waiting on my first MP Eclipse  (lol I know) but I haven’t given up hope yet. 2 main reasons I’m using to reassure myself: 1. CA said there’s definitely restock but ETA is unknown, 2. In Canada, many large stores never got any Eclipse Reverse items so it wouldn’t make sense for it to be listed as new f/w collection but not come in stock properly. I’ve been tempted to buy something else out of boredom (Twist MM black/silver as replacement, new Galet Alma) but quickly remind myself how much I love the many elements in this bag & its versatility more. I appreciate any info or insight you guys might have on this topic! TIA

I’ve been playing with my Prism charm while waiting for this MPA. Beautiful colours here but on a monogram Eclipse bag it’ll be 10x’s better!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Guys, I’m still waiting on my first MP Eclipse  (lol I know) but I haven’t given up hope yet. 2 main reasons I’m using to reassure myself: 1. CA said there’s definitely restock but ETA is unknown, 2. In Canada, many large stores never got any Eclipse Reverse items so it wouldn’t make sense for it to be listed as new f/w collection but not come in stock properly. I’ve been tempted to buy something else out of boredom (Twist MM black/silver as replacement, new Galet Alma) but quickly remind myself how much I love the many elements in this bag & its versatility more. I appreciate any info or insight you guys might have on this topic! TIA
> 
> I’ve been playing with my Prism charm while waiting for this MPA. Beautiful colours here but on a monogram Eclipse bag it’ll be 10x’s better!
> View attachment 4834453
> View attachment 4834459


Love your charm MB!  I’m so sorry you and others are waiting on the trio still. I do love the trio. I’ve fallen hard for mono eclipse reverse pieces, but the trio is so functional as the biggest bag holds a lot compared to the MPA, and as a 5’8” person the strap is longer and lets me wear it as a crossbody at the perfect level on my hip. The hw is larger and edgier in gunmetal, which I like. I’m so glad it finally became mine. I do see the double phone pouch (which I also bought) and the keepall and a few other pieces in this mono eclipse reverse collection in store in US pop up some. So I hope for all of you you get it if you still want it.


----------



## mimi89

DrTr said:


> Love your charm MB!  I’m so sorry you and others are waiting on the trio still. I do love the trio. I’ve fallen hard for mono eclipse reverse pieces, but the trio is so functional as the biggest bag holds a lot compared to the MPA, and as a 5’8” person the strap is longer and lets me wear it as a crossbody at the perfect level on my hip. The hw is larger and edgier in gunmetal, which I like. I’m so glad it finally became mine. I do see the double phone pouch (which I also bought) and the keepall and a few other pieces in this mono eclipse reverse collection in store in US pop up some. So I hope for all of you you get it if you still want it.



Still waiting. Like you said ETA unknown and I reckon I am already over it. Bought in the moment of emotional rush and now I’m thinking whether I would use it since I have so many small bags. Really tempted to cancel my order and get my deposit back. My SA told me even those ordered in May are still waiting. This is not okay!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you for responding @DrTr @mimi89

Yes, I still want it (badly) lol  Every time I’m tempted to just get something else, so the waiting is over, the pros/cons/availability make Trio Eclipse the clear front runner - Twists are beautiful but will always be there, same for Epi Almas & being able to separate Trio’s pieces are so cool/htf. TBH this current model of LV releases coming out faster than they can produce items is annoying!

Hopefully it will come soon for everyone still waiting. I’m very happy to hear how much you’ve fallen in love with yours after getting it, dear DT   Happy September guys!


----------



## SedonaRocks

EmmJay said:


> Here you go! Please let me know if you want to see other pics from the previous thread.
> View attachment 4550990
> View attachment 4550991
> View attachment 4550992
> View attachment 4550993
> View attachment 4550994
> View attachment 4550995
> View attachment 4550997
> View attachment 4550998
> View attachment 4550999
> View attachment 4551000


----------



## SedonaRocks

Hi EmmJay,

Love all your straps!  Could you please provide the exact details of the strap 7 photos down (the wide LV logo)?  Thanks so much!


----------



## jonniet

mimi89 said:


> Still waiting. Like you said ETA unknown and I reckon I am already over it. Bought in the moment of emotional rush and now I’m thinking whether I would use it since I have so many small bags. Really tempted to cancel my order and get my deposit back. My SA told me even those ordered in May are still waiting. This is not okay!


I agree. I ordered a nigo bp 2 weeks after i ordered the trio and i got that about a week ago


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> Still waiting. Like you said ETA unknown and I reckon I am already over it. Bought in the moment of emotional rush and now I’m thinking whether I would use it since I have so many small bags. Really tempted to cancel my order and get my deposit back. My SA told me even those ordered in May are still waiting. This is not okay!


I know it is hard and a pain to wait so long. What kept me from cancelling 2 (yikes) deposits was the slim hope one would actually materialize and it did. I actually don’t mind a preorder charge, if for sure I get a bag.  But paying in full and waiting so long sometimes to not have one show is very frustrating, and I don‘t prefer it as a business model!  In an environment friendly way, I wouldn’t mind if they did preorders, made the bags for all preorder fulfillment and had very little waste at the other end if they were direct about it. Oh well, I know I can’t change them, but I do feel your frustration!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you for responding @DrTr @mimi89
> 
> Yes, I still want it (badly) lol  Every time I’m tempted to just get something else, so the waiting is over, the pros/cons/availability make Trio Eclipse the clear front runner - Twists are beautiful but will always be there, same for Epi Almas & being able to separate Trio’s pieces are so cool/htf. TBH this current model of LV releases coming out faster than they can produce items is annoying!
> 
> Hopefully it will come soon for everyone still waiting. I’m very happy to hear how much you’ve fallen in love with yours after getting it, dear DT   Happy September guys!


Thanks so much!  Yes, I too wish they would slow and let supply catch up a tiny bit even with demand.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## EmmJay

SedonaRocks said:


> Hi EmmJay,
> 
> Love all your straps!  Could you please provide the exact details of the strap 7 photos down (the wide LV logo)?  Thanks so much!


Please copy and paste the pic of the strap you’re referring to and I’ll be happy to help you.


----------



## DrTr

I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!

Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837528


Trio twins!!!


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Trio twins!!!


Love it - so nice to be your twin!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> I rarely post mod shots, but just felt like it today, especially as I so appreciate everyone else’s mod shots. Wore my Trio to run to CVS drive through then to walk my doggo  Had a new hat from Etsy, a fun Life is Good Vintage T (softest very casual T‘s I’ve ever found) with Rocket the dog floating in water like I would LOVE to be, and my furry guy was thrilled to get an extra 4th walk today!
> 
> Also wore the front pouch/strap/coin purse only of my Trio to get a haircut today. The salon is rigid about safety, so masks for every single person, half staff and clients, and only handbags that can stay on you under the cape during a service. LV multipochettes are perfect for so many things these days! Loving this bag
> View attachment 4837528


So cute!


----------



## evelyn_132

I wonder why LV don’t sell the straps fir MPA separately... Wish to get the pink strap now...


----------



## bigverne28

evelyn_132 said:


> I wonder why LV don’t sell the straps fir MPA separately... Wish to get the pink strap now...



Straps will be available in 3 colours. Launch date 25th September, but subject to change.


----------



## evelyn_132

bigverne28 said:


> Straps will be available in 3 colours. Launch date 25th September, but subject to change.
> 
> View attachment 4839208


 That’s good news! Thanks!


----------



## lallybelle

OMG! My trio actually arrived at the store!!!! I'm gonna pic it up tomorrow!


----------



## mimi89

lallybelle said:


> OMG! My trio actually arrived at the store!!!! I'm gonna pic it up tomorrow!


That’s awesome. I’ve seen it appear in a store in Sydney. Maybe delivering is finally happening. But I don’t feel it anymore


----------



## DrTr

lallybelle said:


> OMG! My trio actually arrived at the store!!!! I'm gonna pic it up tomorrow!


OMG indeed!  I’m so glad it finally showed for you!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lallybelle said:


> OMG! My trio actually arrived at the store!!!! I'm gonna pic it up tomorrow!


Wow!! So excited & happy for you. Yay!


----------



## lallybelle

Thanks ladies! I was starting to really think it wouldn't. I got an email from LV early today saying my order arrived at the store and I was like what? But looking over the email, it did say it was the Trio. Then my SA texted me all excited..lol.


----------



## jonniet

lallybelle said:


> Thanks ladies! I was starting to really think it wouldn't. I got an email from LV early today saying my order arrived at the store and I was like what? But looking over the email, it did say it was the Trio. Then my SA texted me all excited..lol.


Which day did you pirchase and what store? I know someone who purchased on the 18th of june from sydney store and he got his


----------



## lallybelle

jonniet said:


> Which day did you pirchase and what store? I know someone who purchased on the 18th of june from sydney store and he got his



I had pre-ordered it with my SA @ NM in NY way back. When the online pre-sale happened I decided just to wait for her to get it. Well obviously something went wonky with this release because it never came and multiple people here even had problems with their online presale orders. Everytime she checked it was unorderable. Then sometime toward the end of July she texted me that she was able to order. And it's been like a month and a half, so yeah I thought it wasn't really going to come...lol.


----------



## evelyn_132

lallybelle said:


> I had pre-ordered it with my SA @ NM in NY way back. When the online pre-sale happened I decided just to wait for her to get it. Well obviously something went wonky with this release because it never came and multiple people here even had problems with their online presale orders. Everytime she checked it was unorderable. Then sometime toward the end of July she texted me that she was able to order. And it's been like a month and a half, so yeah I thought it wasn't really going to come...lol.



Did they keep track their pre-orders? Not sure if those who did not place pre-orders get it first when their SA snatch from them? 

I have placed my pre-order for nice but yet to receive. Surprisingly, I got my MPA after about 1-2 weeks I told my SA I wanted it. However, I was told that I need to pay for another item to get the MPA and that was the company policy.


----------



## mimi89

I decided to cancel my order because I have been waiting for too long and I’m already over it. Canceling it means I can stop waiting finally and the constantly follow up with my SA weekly which probably is the best for everyone.

Will definitely never do pre-orders like this again in the future no matter how hyped it is, the experience is rough.


----------



## DrTr

mimi89 said:


> I decided to cancel my order because I have been waiting for too long and I’m already over it. Canceling it means I can stop waiting finally and the constantly follow up with my SA weekly which probably is the best for everyone.
> 
> Will definitely never do pre-orders like this again in the future no matter how hyped it is, the experience is rough.


So sorry it never showed mimi89. It was a rough process for many, and I’ve ordered on the online prelaunch day for a different item and didn’t have a problem. This bag in particular really had bad availability issues. LV had more of my $$ for a few months than I wanted until it finally arrived. I’m wondering because it is a men’s bag if it will show up at some point months down the road and hang around awhile. Their mono eclipse Men’s messengers seem to be around a year or two. 

Glad you can stop stressing. Waiting with no information is the worst. And LV will always have more bags.


----------



## Yuki85

Hello, I have to share my frustration with our LV store regarding the multi pochette. 

I ordered my first multi pochette in pink back when it was first released and loved the design so much but I did not use it that much because it was too small for me at that time and I sold it! 

When I got my first baby I started using small bags and thought I should get this bag again, maybe it fits my lifestyle now! 

Last week I contacted a SA (mine left the store weeks ago ‍♀️) from our store in Vienna and guess what I was told!! I CANNOT ORDER because this bag is very popular and I can’t order it a second time .... and I asked if my mum can order it for me? NO, because they don’t take any orders on this bag!!!!

Sooo annoying with all the restrictions! I am not a reseller, I am just a normal local who wants to get a bag!! 

Does this happen in your countries as well?? Or is just in Vienna? So frustrating!!! 

Thanks for letting me share my frustration!!


----------



## mimi89

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, I have to share my frustration with our LV store regarding the multi pochette.
> 
> I ordered my first multi pochette in pink back when it was first released and loved the design so much but I did not use it that much because it was too small for me at that time and I sold it!
> 
> When I got my first baby I started using small bags and thought I should get this bag again, maybe it fits my lifestyle now!
> 
> Last week I contacted a SA (mine left the store weeks ago ‍♀) from our store in Vienna and guess what I was told!! I CANNOT ORDER because this bag is very popular and I can’t order it a second time .... and I asked if my mum can order it for me? NO, because they don’t take any orders on this bag!!!!
> 
> Sooo annoying with all the restrictions! I am not a reseller, I am just a normal local who wants to get a bag!!
> 
> Does this happen in your countries as well?? Or is just in Vienna? So frustrating!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my frustration!!


It really comes down to each store and even each employee. Some stores don’t mind at all as long as there is a sale. Hope you can find a good SA to help you soon.


----------



## keokicat

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, I have to share my frustration with our LV store regarding the multi pochette.
> 
> I ordered my first multi pochette in pink back when it was first released and loved the design so much but I did not use it that much because it was too small for me at that time and I sold it!
> 
> When I got my first baby I started using small bags and thought I should get this bag again, maybe it fits my lifestyle now!
> 
> Last week I contacted a SA (mine left the store weeks ago ‍♀) from our store in Vienna and guess what I was told!! I CANNOT ORDER because this bag is very popular and I can’t order it a second time .... and I asked if my mum can order it for me? NO, because they don’t take any orders on this bag!!!!
> 
> Sooo annoying with all the restrictions! I am not a reseller, I am just a normal local who wants to get a bag!!
> 
> Does this happen in your countries as well?? Or is just in Vienna? So frustrating!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my frustration!!



Can you order things via the LV website in Vienna?  If yes, have you tried calling client services and ordering through them?  I am in the US and was able to do this.  Two weeks ago I ordered the pink one (this was the second one I ordered) through them and received it two days later.


----------



## missbagwathi

This bag is still so hard to get in Australia, it makes no sense when it’s available in so many other countries.


----------



## bigverne28

missbagwathi said:


> This bag is still so hard to get in Australia, it makes no sense when it’s available in so many other countries.



Almost impossible in Europe. Last major restock was early May so you’re not alone over there. I still feel the strategy is to push WT, which begs the question if WT is available why not the original.


----------



## Yuki85

mimi89 said:


> It really comes down to each store and even each employee. Some stores don’t mind at all as long as there is a sale. Hope you can find a good SA to help you soon.



I hope to find a new one! 



keokicat said:


> Can you order things via the LV website in Vienna?  If yes, have you tried calling client services and ordering through them?  I am in the US and was able to do this.  Two weeks ago I ordered the pink one (this was the second one I ordered) through them and received it two days later.



Yes, we can order online! I will try to call the customer service!! I just don’t get the reaction of the SA! I feel like they see me as a reseller! I am a hardworking assistant and have to save some times for a LV bag! And then we I get enough funds I get a reply like that I am not even happy anymore to spend it at LV!!


----------



## EmmJay

For US clients, contact louisvuittongardencity on Instagram to purchase.


----------



## RVM

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, I have to share my frustration with our LV store regarding the multi pochette.
> 
> I ordered my first multi pochette in pink back when it was first released and loved the design so much but I did not use it that much because it was too small for me at that time and I sold it!
> 
> When I got my first baby I started using small bags and thought I should get this bag again, maybe it fits my lifestyle now!
> 
> Last week I contacted a SA (mine left the store weeks ago ‍♀) from our store in Vienna and guess what I was told!! I CANNOT ORDER because this bag is very popular and I can’t order it a second time .... and I asked if my mum can order it for me? NO, because they don’t take any orders on this bag!!!!
> 
> Sooo annoying with all the restrictions! I am not a reseller, I am just a normal local who wants to get a bag!!
> 
> Does this happen in your countries as well?? Or is just in Vienna? So frustrating!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my frustration!!



so sorry to hear about your story. What you can do is buy it from LV online shop. I know it is very difficult to score one through this platform but hey, luck does exist (my state of mind).

They have new regulations for Multi Pochette: you must bought an extra item to get this bag


----------



## bigverne28

RVM said:


> so sorry to hear about your story. What you can do is buy it from LV online shop. I know it is very difficult to score one through this platform but hey, luck does exist (my state of mind).
> 
> They have new regulations for Multi Pochette: you must bought an extra item to get this bag



Is that even legal? So the MPA is available to buy, but only if you purchase another item you didn’t intend on buying. Surely that’s against trading standards.


----------



## evelyn_132

RVM said:


> so sorry to hear about your story. What you can do is buy it from LV online shop. I know it is very difficult to score one through this platform but hey, luck does exist (my state of mind).
> 
> They have new regulations for Multi Pochette: you must bought an extra item to get this bag




Same here. I got my MPA with extra purchase.


----------



## bigverne28

evelyn_132 said:


> Same here. I got my MPA with extra purchase.



This is interesting this has happened to two clients now. If you don't mind, where are you located?


----------



## evelyn_132

bigverne28 said:


> Are you in Europe or US?


 
No, in Sg


----------



## CrazyCool01

evelyn_132 said:


> Same here. I got my MPA with extra purchase.


Happens several times, for sure not ethical 

SAs used to push on buying fine jewellery to be offered very hard to find bags


----------



## bigverne28

CrazyCool01 said:


> Happens several times, for sure not ethical
> 
> SAs used to push on buying fine jewellery to be offered very hard to find bags



I agree. I'm in the UK and I'm pretty sure this would be against European trading standards. I think that's why the 'company policy' is verbal and not written.


----------



## sv1999

evelyn_132 said:


> Same here. I got my MPA with extra purchase.


So they just told you you had to buy something else too in order to get the bag? I was able to order one last week and it suddenly got cancelled. Now I'm just thinking what if I had bought something else maybe LV wouldn't have cancelled my order?


----------



## Taimi

bigverne28 said:


> I agree. I'm in the UK and I'm pretty sure this would be against European trading standards. I think that's why the 'company policy' is verbal and not written.


Hermes is doing the same thing, except it’s even more selective.


----------



## evelyn_132

sv1999 said:


> So they just told you you had to buy something else too in order to get the bag? I was able to order one last week and it suddenly got cancelled. Now I'm just thinking what if I had bought something else maybe LV wouldn't have cancelled my order?



Yes, they just told me that it’s company policy.


----------



## Taimi

Taimi said:


> Hermes is doing the same thing, except it’s even more selective.


What I meant is I don’t believe it’s illegal. (I’ve never bought anything from Hermes and I’m pretty sure I also won’t in the future. Expect maybe some scarf with horses, as I  horses. )


----------



## bigverne28

Taimi said:


> What I meant is I don’t believe it’s illegal. (I’ve never bought anything from Hermes and I’m pretty sure I also won’t in the future. Expect maybe some scarf with horses, as I  horses. )


When I mentioned illegal, maybe it was too strong a word, but does likely violate EU trading standards. Why not put this company policy in writing? I believe it’s because it would publicly be up for scrutiny. As someone mentioned it’s at the very least unethical.


----------



## Taimi

bigverne28 said:


> When I mentioned illegal, maybe it was too strong a word, but does likely violate EU trading standards. Why not put this company policy in writing? I believe it’s because it would publicly be up for scrutiny. As someone mentioned it’s at the very least unethical.


Yes, it’s definitely wrong in a way. But maybe a company can select their clients for a particular item this way? At least Hermes has done it pretty long time I guess and without any consequences.


----------



## bigverne28

Taimi said:


> Yes, it’s definitely wrong in a way. But maybe a company can select their clients for a particular item this way? At least Hermes has done it pretty long time I guess and without any consequences.



Agreed. But I’m guessing its done on the down low and as long clients are not up in arms about it, the practice will continue.


----------



## thelittlestar

CrazyCool01 said:


> Happens several times, for sure not ethical
> 
> SAs used to push on buying fine jewellery to be offered very hard to find bags



Not for the MPA, but I wanted to buy the display (and only one available) of the mini pochette giant mono. I was told I would only be ALLOWED to buy it if I bought some fine jewellery. I said thanks but no thanks! They should be paying me to buy the display model!


----------



## Yuki85

I was told the same that I have to buy other items! I am so tired of hearing something like that! Talking about Hermès, our store in Vienna does that! What I hear is that You have to spend more than 10K to get a B/K order - I am not sure if this is true but this store is famous for its shady business...


----------



## RVM

bigverne28 said:


> Is that even legal? So the MPA is available to buy, but only if you purchase another item you didn’t intend on buying. Surely that’s against trading standards.



Store’s regulations may vary.
I have no explanation whether this legal or not. In my case: the MPA kaki was available IN  STORE. There was no purchase limit for the extra item and I picked a BB bandeau.


----------



## RVM

evelyn_132 said:


> Same here. I got my MPA with extra purchase.



I hope something that you like


----------



## bigverne28

RVM said:


> Store’s regulations may vary.
> I have no explanation whether this legal or not. In my case: the MPA kaki was available in store. There was no purchase limit for the extra item and I picked a BB bandeau



It probably does vary from store to store and I guess what relationship a person has with their SA, but my point is you needed to purchase another item to get the MPA. This is fine, if there's another item you actually want, but no so much if you just wanted to buy the MPA only.


----------



## paula3boys

Those who are told they must buy something to get the MPA, just buy it and return the extra item. Are they going to make you return the MPA as well? lol


----------



## paula3boys

The khaki has been online (US) a lot the past week, several times each day/night. Rose has been online often the last two days.

Instagram- CA tony.louisvuitton has MPA in rose available at Saks 5th Avenue location in NY.


----------



## mimi89

paula3boys said:


> Those who are told they must buy something to get the MPA, just buy it and return the extra item. Are they going to make you return the MPA as well? lol



That’s definitely possible but it’s just a bad client record I guess. But to honest if you are not an established client you won’t even be offered that option to get the MP since it’s such a popular bag.

Before they limited the “extra items” as fine jewellery at one stage which is impossible return for my Pochette Métis order. Now they have so many stock and they don’t even do that anymore as it’s readily available.


----------



## paula3boys

mimi89 said:


> That’s definitely possible but it’s just a bad client record I guess. But to honest if you are not an established client you won’t even be offered that option to get the MP since it’s such a popular bag.
> 
> Before they limited the “extra items” as fine jewellery at one stage which is impossible return for my Pochette Métis order. Now they have so many stock and they don’t even do that anymore as it’s readily available.


I had never heard of this "extra item" requirement for any purchase of any item in the US.


----------



## mimi89

paula3boys said:


> I had never heard of this "extra item" requirement for any purchase of any item in the US.



I’m in Australia. But I really think each store operates differently. I’ve dealt with all 4 stores in Sydney and the Maison store is the only one that applies that “policy”. Usually they have a few in stock and SAs have to obtain approval from their manager to offer to their clients. 

Rest of the stores is if they have it they sell it to you.


----------



## paula3boys

mimi89 said:


> I’m in Australia. But I really think each store operates differently. I’ve dealt with all 4 stores in Sydney and the Maison store is the only one that applies that “policy”. Usually they have a few in stock and SAs have to obtain approval from their manager to offer to their clients.
> 
> Rest of the stores is if they have it they sell it to you.


Well that "policy" is ridiculous. However, I do recall a few years ago, they had different policies than the rest of the country on getting hot stamps to luggage tags as well. All LV stores should be consistent, but we all know that is not the case with a lot of LV.


----------



## paula3boys

Roosevelt Field Mall location (louisvuittongardencity on Instagram) has 8 khaki MPA and 6 rose MPA available


----------



## chellemg

I am located in SG, I did have to buy another item (any value) to pre-order the MPA!


----------



## evelyn_132

chellemg said:


> I am located in SG, I did have to buy another item (any value) to pre-order the MPA!



Oh, pre-order as well? I thought only during actual purchase, we would have to incur extra purchase. 

MPA opened for pre-order in SG already?


----------



## mumar_k

I am in love with this bag but can’t afford it at this moment.


----------



## chellemg

evelyn_132 said:


> Oh, pre-order as well? I thought only during actual purchase, we would have to incur extra purchase.
> 
> MPA opened for pre-order in SG already?



Think there was a few round of pre-order since the bag was release?
I got mine in Jul but pre-order months before! The SA did inform me that an additional item need to be purchase in order to be on the list. But i only paid for the items when the stock came in.


----------



## evelyn_132

chellemg said:


> Think there was a few round of pre-order since the bag was release?
> I got mine in Jul but pre-order months before! The SA did inform me that an additional item need to be purchase in order to be on the list. But i only paid for the items when the stock came in.



You mean you paid for the extra item when stock came in? Or both? Your pre-order need not pay full deposit?


----------



## chellemg

evelyn_132 said:


> You mean you paid for the extra item when stock came in? Or both? Your pre-order need not pay full deposit?



I pay for both items only when the MPA stock arrived. That was during the time when the shop are close but the SA send me a link to pay.

But recently I pre-order the mini speedy, i have to pay in advance but no need to buy additional item! So I am not exactly sure how it works too!
Maybe MPA is too popular and they are not sure when the stock will arrive thus only pay when stock is available?


----------



## evelyn_132

chellemg said:


> I pay for both items only when the MPA stock arrived. That was during the time when the shop are close but the SA send me a link to pay.
> 
> But recently I pre-order the mini speedy, i have to pay in advance but no need to buy additional item! So I am not exactly sure how it works too!
> Maybe MPA is too popular and they are not sure when the stock will arrive thus only pay when stock is available?



I guessed that you placed your interest on getting MPA via your SA. Probably not a pre-order? I placed my interest on MPA on near end August and I got it on 1 Sep. I think I’m pretty lucky with this SA thus far.  

For nano nice,I placed pre-order with full deposit. Still not yet arrive...


----------



## chellemg

evelyn_132 said:


> I guessed that you placed your interest on getting MPA via your SA. Probably not a pre-order? I placed my interest on MPA on near end August and I got it on 1 Sep. I think I’m pretty lucky with this SA thus far.
> 
> For nano nice,I placed pre-order with full deposit. Still not yet arrive...



Not sure which is which as Long as I can get my bag! Haha
Hope we can get our pre-order soon! SA said mini speedy should arrive in 3 to 10 weeks!


----------



## EmmJay

Trio Messenger and Mautto chain.


----------



## pale_septembre

What types of wallets do you all use with the multi Pochette? I could see potentially using a very small wallet in the larger Pochette or just using the mini Pochette for cards.


----------



## patty_o

pale_septembre said:


> What types of wallets do you all use with the multi Pochette? I could see potentially using a very small wallet in the larger Pochette or just using the mini Pochette for cards.


I like to use my victorine wallet and key pouch. No way my clemence fits


----------



## bigverne28

pale_septembre said:


> What types of wallets do you all use with the multi Pochette? I could see potentially using a very small wallet in the larger Pochette or just using the mini Pochette for cards.



I use a Victorine, but you could use a Zoe, Rosalie, zippy coin purse, Recto Verso, key pouch. There's quite a good selection of SLG's to choose from.


----------



## DrTr

EmmJay said:


> Trio Messenger and Mautto chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850038


Fabulous look all around EmmJay! I’ll have to get out my Mautto chain and try It. Thanks for sharing your style


----------



## evelyn_132

pale_septembre said:


> What types of wallets do you all use with the multi Pochette? I could see potentially using a very small wallet in the larger Pochette or just using the mini Pochette for cards.



I use a card case, key pouch or recto verso as the wallet.


----------



## DrTr

pale_septembre said:


> What types of wallets do you all use with the multi Pochette? I could see potentially using a very small wallet in the larger Pochette or just using the mini Pochette for cards.


I use my card coin holder, my recto verso or simply a key pouch in the front pochette. All work great.


----------



## keokicat

pale_septembre said:


> What types of wallets do you all use with the multi Pochette? I could see potentially using a very small wallet in the larger Pochette or just using the mini Pochette for cards.


I use my Micro wallet or a card case.


----------



## EmmJay

DrTr said:


> Fabulous look all around EmmJay! I’ll have to get out my Mautto chain and try It. Thanks for sharing your style


Thank you!


----------



## LV521

pale_septembre said:


> What types of wallets do you all use with the multi Pochette? I could see potentially using a very small wallet in the larger Pochette or just using the mini Pochette for cards.


I use the Felicie insert for bills and a few credit cards.


----------



## bigverne28

For those wanting the MPA strap, I managed to preorder over the phone with CS in London. I was told it could take 5-10 days to arrive.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Trio Messenger and Mautto chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850038


Wow Gorgeous!


----------



## pale_septembre

I was lucky enough with my timing to get the pink multi pochette online Tuesday. On its way now and set to arrive tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## paula3boys

Some lady is accusing me of having a fake pink strap because it has 8 stitches while hers and her sisters have 7. When was the amount of stitches on these tabs changed? I know mine isn't fake because I purchased it from LV Rodeo store. Freaking insulting!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

paula3boys said:


> Some lady is accusing me of having a fake pink strap because it has 8 stitches while hers and her sisters have 7. When was the amount of stitches on these tabs changed? I know mine isn't fake because I purchased it from LV Rodeo store. Freaking insulting!


Wow she must be such a winner (sarcasm)    
You should ignore those ignorant comments, P3B - sending_ real positivity and LVOE_ your way!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

paula3boys said:


> Some lady is accusing me of having a fake pink strap because it has 8 stitches while hers and her sisters have 7. When was the amount of stitches on these tabs changed? I know mine isn't fake because I purchased it from LV Rodeo store. Freaking insulting!


A haters job is to hate and insult. Ignore her and enjoy your bag.


----------



## paula3boys

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow she must be such a winner (sarcasm)
> You should ignore those ignorant comments, P3B - sending_ real positivity and LVOE_ your way!





EmmJay said:


> A haters job is to hate and insult. Ignore her and enjoy your bag.


Thank you so much.  

Does anyone know when the number changed or has it always been that some have 7 up each side while others have 8?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Update on Trio Messenger: I just spoke to an LV rep who confirmed that they were supposed to get restock at the end of August (same as my CA with ETA unknown). Restock didn’t happen for unknown reasons. This confirms other info I received from LV last week. Yes, I’m obsessed with getting this and scoring my pair - still eagerly waiting lol. Fingers crossed!


----------



## paula3boys

You would think with such high customer demand for products, LV would not need to increase prices 6 times from October 2019 to Sept/October 2020


----------



## pale_septembre

paula3boys said:


> You would think with such high customer demand for products, LV would not need to increase prices 6 times from October 2019 to Sept/October 2020



I think they will continue to gradually increase as long as people continue to buy.


----------



## baybeesuga

pale_septembre said:


> I think they will continue to gradually increase as long as people continue to buy.


I guess someone had to pay for all the sanitizer they made ;P


----------



## kthomas

My birthday was last week and I finally opened my MPA amongst other wonderful LV gifts.
1. I can't believe I was able to wait so long to open it 
2. I decided to purchase the highly suggested Victorine wallet since my Josephine Wallet won't fit 
3. I love this bag!!!!!


----------



## bigverne28

kthomas said:


> My birthday was last week and I finally opened my MPA amongst other wonderful LV gifts.
> 1. I can't believe I was able to wait so long to open it
> 2. I decided to purchase the highly suggested Victorine wallet since my Josephine Wallet won't fit
> 3. I love this bag!!!!!
> View attachment 4853877


I still can't believe you resisted opening this for soooo long. Amazing will power. Lol! 

Congrats and Happy Birthday for last week!


----------



## paula3boys

chloebagfreak said:


> Does anyone notice their multipochette bags having zipper that is not smooth? Mine require two hands, versus on my Eva the zipper is smooth.
> I wonder if it’s the design or if it just is too new?
> My Alma BB has a zipper that is not too smooth, but I feel the round shape would make it that way.





Marie1Claire said:


> Stiff, stuck zippers should not get past Quality Control. LV were famous for their butter smooth zips, I have purchased  items in the past just for the zippers!


The one I got just two weeks ago (MIF) has the worst zipper quality. I have never had any LV items with such tough zippers. I tried wax paper, but it hasn't made that big of a difference so far. I have to use two hands every time for both pouches.


----------



## missbagwathi

I still can’t find the MPA in Australia without having to sell my kidney to buy from resellers. 

What do you think about the new officer bag as an alternative? It’s smooth leather and canvas.


----------



## keokicat

missbagwathi said:


> I still can’t find the MPA in Australia without having to sell my kidney to buy from resellers.
> 
> What do you think about the new officer bag as an alternative? It’s smooth leather and canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854277


Cute, but it’s pretty tiny.


----------



## patty_o

I'm so sad, I've been hunting down a MPA in Rose Clair MIF (Have Kaki MIU and was going to sell the pochettes/coin purse so I can have both straps and MIF pochettes - I'm super extra).

I finally found one - drove 2 hours for it. Even bought a twilly and a Toiletry 15 with cause they had it, did curbside pick up and checked the large pochette and sure enough it was MIF and I was very excited. Got home, and checked the mini pochette and coin purse - lo and behold it was MIU. Texted my SA right away, and said she will check first thing tomorrow morning for MIF and she will ship it to me, and I can ship this one back. I just feel so stupid not checking the mini and round coin purse - and for trusting that it was all MIF. I didn't even know they could be mixed up :/


----------



## keokicat

patty_o said:


> I'm so sad, I've been hunting down a MPA in Rose Clair MIF (Have Kaki MIU and was going to sell the pochettes/coin purse so I can have both straps and MIF pochettes - I'm super extra).
> 
> I finally found one - drove 2 hours for it. Even bought a twilly and a Toiletry 15 with cause they had it, did curbside pick up and checked the large pochette and sure enough it was MIF and I was very excited. Got home, and checked the mini pochette and coin purse - lo and behold it was MIU. Texted my SA right away, and said she will check first thing tomorrow morning for MIF and she will ship it to me, and I can ship this one back. I just feel so stupid not checking the mini and round coin purse - and for trusting that it was all MIF. I didn't even know they could be mixed up :/



You could always just buy the extra strap when it’s released, so you don’t have to have buy two full MPAs.


----------



## patty_o

keokicat said:


> You could always just buy the extra strap when it’s released, so you don’t have to have buy two full MPAs.


I know, but my intention was to get MIF pochettes/coin purse anyway - but maybe it wasn't meant to be.

And I tried to preorder the extra strap with the usual SA I work with and she said it was not orderable on her end.


----------



## keokicat

patty_o said:


> I know, but my intention was to get MIF pochettes/coin purse anyway - but maybe it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> And I tried to preorder the extra strap with the usual SA I work with and she said it was not orderable on her end.



I understand.  I have both the khaki (MIU) and pink (MIF).  Although, I didn’t really care where they were made.


----------



## mtstmichel

Does anyone feel that with the multi pochette set there is no need for the normal mini pochette anymore? I’m considering selling my mini pochette since I prefer the small pochette that’s part of the MPA because it fits my iPhone 11.


----------



## pale_septembre

mtstmichel said:


> Does anyone feel that with the multi pochette set there is no need for the normal mini pochette anymore? I’m considering selling my mini pochette since I prefer the small pochette that’s part of the MPA because it fits my iPhone 11.



i know that I elected not to buy a mini pochette from the Christmas collection once my multi Pochette arrived and I saw the size of the small Pochette. I instead got the victorine wallet, which will fit in the Pochette.


----------



## Chanellover2015

mtstmichel said:


> Does anyone feel that with the multi pochette set there is no need for the normal mini pochette anymore? I’m considering selling my mini pochette since I prefer the small pochette that’s part of the MPA because it fits my iPhone 11.


yes to this. I also was looking at the mini pochette but now that I have my MPA there truly isn’t any need. Save your money for something else


----------



## DrTr

mtstmichel said:


> Does anyone feel that with the multi pochette set there is no need for the normal mini pochette anymore? I’m considering selling my mini pochette since I prefer the small pochette that’s part of the MPA because it fits my iPhone 11.


I might be in the minority here, but I use all my small pochettes!  I do like the MPA small one as it holds my iPhone 11 Pro Max and the regular mini won’t hold even a regular phone. But I use a mon mono mini for small items and my escale mini for other small items like lipsticks in my bigger bags so I’m all organized and tidy. I don’t carry them alone as a bag. I just adore these tiny bags though, and I also have two key pouches and use both. The key pouches I love for cash and cards and I like they hook in most of my bags.

Good luck with your decision - I do think sometimes the mini pochettes are hard to find when we want them, so they are keepers for me.


----------



## sassification

Hi, can someone help to confirm if the multi pochette accessories is coming out with A black strap? The only thing putting me off this bag is the strap color.. I want it in black! I saw an article which says the black is on preorder..

Is there a MPA club? Haha thank you!


----------



## sassification

Is LV launching a black strap for MPA?


----------



## mumar_k

To the lucky MPA owners: Does the two pochettes move around(swing or flap) when you walk? Does it feel uncomfortable wearing it when the pochettes are super full? Any cons? Thanks.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi, I’m not sure about the straps, but here is the thread for the Multipochette aka scam bag




__





						Louis Vuitton MultiPochette aka Scam Bag
					

Does anyone feel that with the multi pochette set there is no need for the normal mini pochette anymore? I’m considering selling my mini pochette since I prefer the small pochette that’s part of the MPA because it fits my iPhone 11.  yes to this. I also was looking at the mini pochette but now...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sassification

Ah is that the thread? OK i am there! 

I confirmed with my local SA - THEY ARE COMING OUT WITH THE BLACK NOIR STRAP FOR MPA! It is already on preorder


----------



## sassification

Can someone help me confirm if there is a date code on the MPA strap? Or is it only on the couin pouch, mini and normal pochette?


----------



## DrTr

mumar_k said:


> To the lucky MPA owners: Does the two pochettes move around(swing or flap) when you walk? Does it feel uncomfortable wearing it when the pochettes are super full? Any cons? Thanks.


I find the MPA easy to wear, everything is hooked together so I don’t notice anything “off“, even when it’s full. I think it’s a comfortable bag, I don’t wear the gold chain all the time as I do find it gets in my way sometimes. I wear the MPA also with my PM strap and lately with my neonoe strap when I want a thinner strap and it works well. The best part for me is I can carry either pochette alone and the coin purse can hook to either. I wear the tabs turned into my body some of the time, especially if it’s raining. Overall I love this versatile bag. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mumar_k

DrTr said:


> I find the MPA easy to wear, everything is hooked together so I don’t notice anything “off“, even when it’s full. I think it’s a comfortable bag, I don’t wear the gold chain all the time as I do find it gets in my way sometimes. I wear the MPA also with my PM strap and lately with my neonoe strap when I want a thinner strap and it works well. The best part for me is I can carry either pochette alone and the coin purse can hook to either. I wear the tabs turned into my body some of the time, especially if it’s raining. Overall I love this versatile bag. Good luck with your decision!


Thanks for your reply. I am so much in love with this bag but have not seen it in person or tried it. I really hope I can purchase the one in kaki. Everything seems to be out of stock now


----------



## BooYah

mumar_k said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am so much in love with this bag but have not seen it in person or tried it. I really hope I can purchase the one in kaki. Everything seems to be out of stock now



MultiPochette Kaki was “Add to Bag” available on the LV US website just a few minutes ago. It has been in stock online for the past few weeks.

Please keep checking the following thread for notifications and alerts on this item:




__





						What LV are you stalking today? US/CA
					

Please post Louis Vuitton items you’re stalking and any hard to find items that pop up online,  *please indicate if you're seeking the item or if you've seen it available!*  The official LV email to inquire about ordering is concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com  This is not a discussion/chat...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## mumar_k

BooYah said:


> MultiPochette Kaki was “Add to Bag” available on the LV US website just a few minutes ago. It has been in stock online for the past few weeks.
> 
> Please keep checking the following thread for notifications and alerts on this item:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LV are you stalking today? US/CA
> 
> 
> Please post Louis Vuitton items you’re stalking and any hard to find items that pop up online,  *please indicate if you're seeking the item or if you've seen it available!*  The official LV email to inquire about ordering is concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com  This is not a discussion/chat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow Thanks. I have noticed that too but only for the pink strap. I was able to add the pink strap but never saw the kaki. But I will keep checking. Thanks for recommending the stacking thread


----------



## Sab1990

I just received mine and it had only one dust bag.  Is that normal?


----------



## patty_o

Sab1990 said:


> I just received mine and it had only one dust bag.  Is that normal?


yeah, it's really random.

when i bought the khaki, it came with 3 dustbags. i just bought the rose clair from a boutique and it only came with one.


----------



## mumar_k

Sab1990 said:


> I just received mine and it had only one dust bag.  Is that normal?


I remember reading in one of the threads (sorry can’t recall which) people saying that they have received only one dust bag and that is normal. Some also received one dustbag for each item. Where did you purchase it from? I am asking because I want to purchase online from LV website and want to know how long after ordering does it take to arrive. Thanks.


----------



## Sab1990

mumar_k said:


> I remember reading in one of the threads (sorry can’t recall which) people saying that they have received only one dust bag and that is normal. Some also received one dustbag for each item. Where did you purchase it from? I am asking because I want to purchase online from LV website and want to know how long after ordering does it take to arrive. Thanks.


I ordered online on 9/19 and got today 9/22 (standard shipping).  I am in Virginia and it was shipped from New Jersey.


----------



## mumar_k

Sab1990 said:


> I ordered online on 9/19 and got today 9/22 (standard shipping).  I am in Virginia and it was shipped from New Jersey.


Wow. That was fast. Congratulations.


----------



## keokicat

mumar_k said:


> I remember reading in one of the threads (sorry can’t recall which) people saying that they have received only one dust bag and that is normal. Some also received one dustbag for each item. Where did you purchase it from? I am asking because I want to purchase online from LV website and want to know how long after ordering does it take to arrive. Thanks.



I ordered mine 8/31.  It was ”Pending Product Availability” for a day and I received it on 9/2.  I am in NV.


----------



## pale_septembre

mumar_k said:


> Wow. That was fast. Congratulations.



I bought mine on a Tuesday and it arrived by Thursday morning but I did overnight shipping. It was pending until Tuesday night and it left the warehouse Wednesday night.


----------



## bigverne28

sassification said:


> Hi, can someone help to confirm if the multi pochette accessories is coming out with A black strap? The only thing putting me off this bag is the strap color.. I want it in black! I saw an article which says the black is on preorder..
> 
> Is there a MPA club? Haha thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4855342


Strap is definitely coming out in black. Release date is Friday. I pre-ordered on Monday.


----------



## bigverne28

sassification said:


> Is LV launching a black strap for MPA?





sassification said:


> Can someone help me confirm if there is a date code on the MPA strap? Or is it only on the couin pouch, mini and normal pochette?



Straps are due for release on Friday in 3 colours (Macadamia, Black, Khaki). Pre-order is open.

No date on strap. Only in both pouches and coin purse.


----------



## sassification

Thank you so so much for the reply ❤! 
I wasn't going to buy this MPA and was going to go with the double zip until i saw the black noir strap and then I was so SOLD despite it being sooo overpricrd cos i know i am going to get some much use of it! I just love the versatility!


----------



## mumar_k

keokicat said:


> I ordered mine 8/31.  It was ”Pending Product Availability” for a day and I received it on 9/2.  I am in NV.


Thanks for letting me know. Congrats


----------



## staneja

Do you know what is the price of this strap in US?


----------



## patty_o

staneja said:


> Do you know what is the price of this strap in US?


$930 according to my SA


----------



## happygirl78

Found mine in the boutique today!


----------



## keokicat

mumar_k said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Congrats



I ordered mine through client services, even though the website said that the item was not available.


----------



## idlehen

Both colors are Add to Bag on the US site right now!


----------



## sassification

Hmm not available where i am at  at LV site


----------



## emmajean

grabbed mine through a neiman Marcus CA - anyone have any issues with the larger pochette coming a bit smushed?


----------



## DrTr

emmajean said:


> grabbed mine through a neiman Marcus CA - anyone have any issues with the larger pochette coming a bit smushed?


Only a tiny bit on mine, but I stuffed it with white socks for a few days and it straightened right out. you can’t tell now, all looks great. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## sassification

I cannot wait to carry her out!! Chanel is losing me these days with their exorbitant pricing... Well this is very overpriced too, i never thought i would get this bag in fact.. I hope it will be a permanent staple in my collection! This MPA reminds me of the eva which i miss, and the favorite that i cannot get but i much prefer the zip option... So it is a happy hybrid in a way. Though this my first vachetta bag that i hope i can keep.. I haven't had much luck with vachetta previously


----------



## evelyn_132

sassification said:


> I cannot wait to carry her out!! Chanel is losing me these days with their exorbitant pricing... Well this is very overpriced too, i never thought i would get this bag in fact.. I hope it will be a permanent staple in my collection! This MPA reminds me of the eva which i miss, and the favorite that i cannot get but i much prefer the zip option... So it is a happy hybrid in a way. Though this my first vachetta bag that i hope i can keep.. I haven't had much luck with vachetta previously
> 
> View attachment 4856718


Did you a black strap for this?


----------



## emmajean

DrTr said:


> Only a tiny bit on mine, but I stuffed it with white socks for a few days and it straightened right out. you can’t tell now, all looks great. Enjoy your new bag!


thank you for the tip! I tried it last night, already looks better!


----------



## idlehen

Well I just did it, I ordered the Kaki MPA. To be honest I've see it go in stock like 4 times now and passed on it every time because I already have the PA in DE (newer version) and Mono (older version) and a mini as well. Not sure what caused me to go through with it this time (I even took my sweet time logging into PayPal and checking out), but I did. Hopefully there will be no issues with it


----------



## sassification

Yes my dear, it is the only.reason why i did get the MPA.. cos i wished the strap came in black..was gonna get double zip already until i saw this and thought holy, this must be fate. The previous owner sold her rose strap and just got the black one not long ago.


----------



## bijou

Are people getting Made in France for the MPA? Did you purchase in store or online?


----------



## emmajean

bijou said:


> Are people getting Made in France for the MPA? Did you purchase in store or online?


I got MIF. Ordered from a Neiman’s CA


----------



## DrTr

emmajean said:


> thank you for the tip! I tried it last night, already looks better!


So glad!  I also sometimes use those plastic packing pillows inside bags to keep their shape. At first though you can shape the socks right where you need them. I left them in awhile and have in a few other bags. enjoy your new lovely!


----------



## paula3boys

bijou said:


> Are people getting Made in France for the MPA? Did you purchase in store or online?


I found a pink MIF with a CA and now am trying to find a CA that has khaki MIF. I won't gamble online even though they are showing up every day there.


----------



## evelyn_132

I feel that getting the pink strap MPA first is better as the pink strap that sold separately looks different from the one with the pochette, whereas the khaki strap that sold separately is no other difference than the original one.

I got the khaki one first and I felt I don’t I don’t quite like the pink one that sold separately.


----------



## missbagwathi

evelyn_132 said:


> I feel that getting the pink strap MPA first is better as the pink strap that sold separately looks different from the one with the pochette, whereas the khaki strap that sold separately is no other difference than the original one.
> 
> I got the khaki one first and I felt I don’t I don’t quite like the pink one that sold separately.



That's coz the pink MPA strap is Rose Clair whereas the Bandouliere is Macadamia


----------



## missbagwathi

I still don't have the MPA but just paid for the black strap. Hoping to use it with my other LV pieces until I do manage to get the MPA someday.


----------



## mumar_k

missbagwathi said:


> I still don't have the MPA but just paid for the black strap. Hoping to use it with my other LV pieces until I do manage to get the MPA someday.


I don’t see the straps in the website. Is it up on the website yet?


----------



## missbagwathi

mumar_k said:


> I don’t see the straps in the website. Is it up on the website yet?



It's on the website but not add to bag. EDIT to add: I'm in Australia








						Products by Louis Vuitton: Bandoulière
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Bandoulière:  The Jacquard Strap can be attached to many Louis Vuitton bags and adjusted for different carry options. Woven with the House signature, it comes complete with a round purse in iconic Monogram canvas, which further enhances its versatility. The strap is...




					au.louisvuitton.com
				




You can contact your SA to secure one, I think it was released today.


----------



## Bumbles

missbagwathi said:


> I still can’t find the MPA in Australia without having to sell my kidney to buy from resellers.
> 
> What do you think about the new officer bag as an alternative? It’s smooth leather and canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854277


I still prefer the Multi Pochette tbh. I’m also after the Multi Pochette in rose but still no luck. I’m in Australia too and totally get how you feel. I’ve been trying to get it for long, some days I still want it and some days I’m off it and have moved on. I don’t know why there are none in our country


----------



## missbagwathi

Bumbles said:


> I still prefer the Multi Pochette tbh. I’m also after the Multi Pochette in rose but still no luck. I’m in Australia too and totally get how you feel. I’ve been trying to get it for long, some days I still want it and some days I’m off it and have moved on. I don’t know why there are none in our country



Same, I rang CS now and got the same answer, high demand bag, waitlist is closed, call back yada yada


----------



## mumar_k

mumar_k said:


> I don’t see the straps in the website. Is it up on the website yet?





missbagwathi said:


> It's on the website but not add to bag. EDIT to add: I'm in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products by Louis Vuitton: Bandoulière
> 
> 
> Discover Louis Vuitton Bandoulière:  The Jacquard Strap can be attached to many Louis Vuitton bags and adjusted for different carry options. Woven with the House signature, it comes complete with a round purse in iconic Monogram canvas, which further enhances its versatility. The strap is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au.louisvuitton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can contact your SA to secure one, I think it was released today.


Thanks a lot. This is in the Australian website. I will search in the US one


----------



## Bel83

Yes 3 colours in Australia but the pink looks much softer and lighter.
any comments on this strap about quality and comfort? It’s very expensive in Australia about Aud1.25k so I am still wondering whether it’s worth it.


----------



## Bel83

I am hoping to get the strap alone. Do you think black will be good with my mono PM? The pink is actually quite light so I am worried it will get dirty. Does anyone has comments on the quality of the strap and whether any issues? It’s pretty pricy for the strap alone so I just want to make sure it’s good.


----------



## mumar_k

Bel83 said:


> I am hoping to get the strap alone. Do you think black will be good with my mono PM? The pink is actually quite light so I am worried it will get dirty. Does anyone has comments on the quality of the strap and whether any issues? It’s pretty pricy for the strap alone so I just want to make sure it’s good.


It’s $930 for the strap and coin purse in the US website. I read the description and saw that the coin pouch is included (Double check, coz I might have misread). Black will look good in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## sassification

Preorder on SG site


----------



## missbagwathi

Was able to order the Khaki strap too. So now I have both the Black and Khaki straps on its way but no multi pochette


----------



## MadisonBG

At a market in Shanghai the salesperson whipped out this bag from the back room to tell me all about it. She wanted $350 for the knockoff!! I just wanted one of her basic black leather no name handbags. It was an interesting experience to say the least.


----------



## evelyn_132

sassification said:


> Preorder on SG site
> 
> View attachment 4859231


Ooooo.... has it been sold on in Sg site and now open for pre-order or not yet opened for sales online?


----------



## Bel83

Seems like everyone is excited about so I should get one too... I am just not sure black or the light pink


----------



## madbagter

Just ordered MPA! I thought it would be a good way to also get the small SLGs (don't have any from LV). How do you guys wear yours?


----------



## missbagwathi

Received my Noir strap this morning, and since I don’t have the multi Pochette I tried it out with my TP 26. It’s feels too big and boxy with it. What do you think?


----------



## kprice1019

Just received mine! I got the Zoe wallet to go with it. Can you share how you pack yours or a good YouTube video on it? Wallet masks in small bag larger etc. this is a downsize for me but really want to make it work as I have no idea why I need larger bags lol


----------



## mumar_k

kprice1019 said:


> Just received mine! I got the Zoe wallet to go with it. Can you share how you pack yours or a good YouTube video on it? Wallet masks in small bag larger etc. this is a downsize for me but really want to make it work as I have no idea why I need larger bags lol
> 
> View attachment 4860710
> 
> View attachment 4860711


Congratulations. You look great.


----------



## mumar_k

To all the MPA owners: Does the two pochettes and coin purse all have the same date code. I saw one in store and the mini pochette had different date code then the large pochette and coin purse. Is that strange or normal? Thanks.


----------



## LittleStar88

mumar_k said:


> To all the MPA owners: Does the two pochettes and coin purse all have the same date code. I saw one in store and the mini pochette had different date code then the large pochette and coin purse. Is that strange or normal? Thanks.



Ordered this bag twice. Both sets had different date codes on each piece.


----------



## mumar_k

LittleStar88 said:


> Ordered this bag twice. Both sets had different date codes on each piece.


Okay, thanks for the reply. So it’s common I guess. Good to know.


----------



## ODonnell_91

I found a pink MPA in store yesterday and the date code on the large pochette is in a different place than the khaki. On the pink pochette it’s on the outside of the pocket and with the khaki pochette the date code is on the inside of the pocket. Is this normal?


----------



## idlehen

My MPA came in a few days ago. I actually really wanted the pink one but I just know I'll never use the strap because I'd be afraid of getting it dirty. Khaki seemed more versatile as well, at least for the colors I wear. Here it is:



I was sort of hoping for 3 dust bags but it all came in one. Oh well lol. Mine is made in USA incase anyone is curious, and the date code on the pochettes are different.


----------



## missbagwathi

I’m so excited coz I was finally able to order the Rose Clair MPA in Australia. This bag is almost impossible to get here and after almost a year looking for it, my stars aligned with an awesome LV SA via client services. 

So now I’ll have all the three straps! LOL


----------



## mumar_k

idlehen said:


> My MPA came in a few days ago. I actually really wanted the pink one but I just know I'll never use the strap because I'd be afraid of getting it dirty. Khaki seemed more versatile as well, at least for the colors I wear. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4862592
> 
> I was sort of hoping for 3 dust bags but it all came in one. Oh well lol. Mine is made in USA incase anyone is curious, and the date code on the pochettes are different.


Congratulations


----------



## VLluxx

missbagwathi said:


> I’m so excited coz I was finally able to order the Rose Clair MPA in Australia. This bag is almost impossible to get here and after almost a year looking for it, my stars aligned with an awesome LV SA via client services.
> 
> So now I’ll have all the three straps! LOL



May I ask how long does it take for you to get pink MPA after order via client services ? Thank you.

A client service put my name on waitlist for Pink MPA last month but no news update at all, hopefully I can get one before any price increase.


----------



## missbagwathi

mirin said:


> May I ask how long does it take for you to get pink MPA after order via client services ? Thank you.
> 
> A client service put my name on waitlist for Pink MPA last month but no news update at all, hopefully I can get one before any price increase.



Honestly I think I got lucky because I was never put on the wait list since it has been closed for months. Or atleast that’s what I was told consistently by several SAs and Client Services. 

I don’t know if it was luck or the fact I was persistent or if I spent a lot in a short period which might’ve helped. I did order for the black and khaki straps even though I didn’t have the bag so maybe they felt bad. Unfortunately I won’t know. It’s anybody’s guess. 

I was told I had one available for me yesterday, I paid immediately and it was shipped today. I’m expecting it tomorrow.


----------



## Bel83

missbagwathi said:


> I’m so excited coz I was finally able to order the Rose Clair MPA in Australia. This bag is almost impossible to get here and after almost a year looking for it, my stars aligned with an awesome LV SA via client services.
> 
> So now I’ll have all the three straps! LOL


Does your SA has another MPA available ? I am in brisbane


----------



## missbagwathi

Bel83 said:


> Does your SA has another MPA available ? I am in brisbane


I don’t think she would. Mine was by special approval from management.


----------



## VLluxx

missbagwathi said:


> Honestly I think I got lucky because I was never put on the wait list since it has been closed for months. Or atleast that’s what I was told consistently by several SAs and Client Services.
> 
> I don’t know if it was luck or the fact I was persistent or if I spent a lot in a short period which might’ve helped. I did order for the black and khaki straps even though I didn’t have the bag so maybe they felt bad. Unfortunately I won’t know. It’s anybody’s guess.
> 
> I was told I had one available for me yesterday, I paid immediately and it was shipped today. I’m expecting it tomorrow.


Thank you so much for your information, I just pray that the CS I talked to will allocate one for me soon


----------



## madbagter

I got mine today, but I clearly got shipped a return. Should I try to reorder or go in person, really bummed out. The bag looks used.


----------



## mumar_k

madbagter said:


> I got mine today, but I clearly got shipped a return. Should I try to reorder or go in person, really bummed out. The bag looks used.


You can call customer service to see if your nearest store has one so you can exchange it. What particular thing make you feel that it is used?


----------



## madbagter

mumar_k said:


> You can call customer service to see if your nearest store has one so you can exchange it. What particular thing make you feel that it is used?



The scratches on the hardware was dead giveaway, the way it was packed (straps where inside the purses), no separate dust bags, the box itself wasn't wrapped


----------



## keokicat

madbagter said:


> The scratches on the hardware was dead giveaway, the way it was packed (straps where inside the purses), no separate dust bags, the box itself wasn't wrapped


I believe they’re shipping them in just one main dust bag now. I’ve seen it where the straps have also been packed inside the large pochette.


----------



## kprice1019

madbagter said:


> The scratches on the hardware was dead giveaway, the way it was packed (straps where inside the purses), no separate dust bags, the box itself wasn't wrapped


That’s how mine came as well


----------



## idlehen

madbagter said:


> The scratches on the hardware was dead giveaway, the way it was packed (straps where inside the purses), no separate dust bags, the box itself wasn't wrapped


Mine came with the strap and coin purse inside the bigger pochette and the mini one attached already. It also came in one dust bag (I wanted separate ones but I read they only do one now). I had no scratches on mine though and the ribbon on the box had come loose (probably during shipping).


----------



## Bumbles

missbagwathi said:


> Honestly I think I got lucky because I was never put on the wait list since it has been closed for months. Or atleast that’s what I was told consistently by several SAs and Client Services.
> 
> I don’t know if it was luck or the fact I was persistent or if I spent a lot in a short period which might’ve helped. I did order for the black and khaki straps even though I didn’t have the bag so maybe they felt bad. Unfortunately I won’t know. It’s anybody’s guess.
> 
> I was told I had one available for me yesterday, I paid immediately and it was shipped today. I’m expecting it tomorrow.


Hooray! Finally you got one. Congrats and a rose Clair one too. They are even harder to get in Australia. I’ve given up on getting one. Every time I call CS they say the same thing to me so I’ve decided to move on. But hearing your story makes me hope maybe I can get one too??! Lol I’m dreaming. I’m not even on the waitlist list, not alone being offered one. I have been spending a decent amount too during Covid but still nothing. Oh well, I’ll have to live thru your purchase. Don’t forget to post pics please. And yes you’re super lucky to call CS and be finally offered one and to pay straight away for it to be shipped out too. You totally skipped the waitlist and went straight to product and purchase. That’s great! So happy for you!


----------



## mumar_k

madbagter said:


> The scratches on the hardware was dead giveaway, the way it was packed (straps where inside the purses), no separate dust bags, the box itself wasn't wrapped


Scratches in the hardware is not acceptable.


----------



## mumar_k

Why is it called scam bag?


----------



## BooYah

mumar_k said:


> Why is it called scam bag?



the MultiPochette was humorously given the name “scam bag” last year because the total cost to purchase the items separately (PA, Mini PA, Round Coin Purse, strap) was actually less than the full price of a MultiPochette.


----------



## mumar_k

BooYah said:


> the MultiPochette was humorously given the name “scam bag” last year because the total cost to purchase the items separately (PA, Mini PA, Round Coin Purse, strap) was actually less than the full price of a MultiPochette.


Lol. You missed the short gold chain  My DH told me that it does not look like a $1860 + tax bag. Thanks for the info. And thank you so much for stalking bags for us. We appreciate your time and help.


----------



## missbagwathi

Mine arrived and I love it. It’s all made in France and it came fully assembled in a large dust bag with two smaller sized dust bags inside each of the pochettes. No scratches or anything (atleast none at a glance, I don’t baby my bags). 

So worth the hype. This is my first LV bag coz I only have SLGs and a carryall which is luggage. 

I can totally understand why it became so popular. Now I wait for my Khaki strap. 

Am I crazy to keep all three straps?? Maybe I need to give one up. Will decide when I try them all.


----------



## mumar_k

missbagwathi said:


> Mine arrived and I love it. It’s all made in France and it came fully assembled in a large dust bag with two smaller sized dust bags inside each of the pochettes. No scratches or anything (atleast none at a glance, I don’t baby my bags).
> 
> So worth the hype. This is my first LV bag coz I only have SLGs and a carryall which is luggage.
> 
> I can totally understand why it became so popular. Now I wait for my Khaki strap.
> 
> Am I crazy to keep all three straps?? Maybe I need to give one up. Will decide when I try them all.
> 
> View attachment 4865444


Congratulations. What other color strap do you have?


----------



## bigverne28

missbagwathi said:


> Mine arrived and I love it. It’s all made in France and it came fully assembled in a large dust bag with two smaller sized dust bags inside each of the pochettes. No scratches or anything (atleast none at a glance, I don’t baby my bags).
> 
> So worth the hype. This is my first LV bag coz I only have SLGs and a carryall which is luggage.
> 
> I can totally understand why it became so popular. Now I wait for my Khaki strap.
> 
> Am I crazy to keep all three straps?? Maybe I need to give one up. Will decide when I try them all.
> 
> View attachment 4865444


Congrats on your MPA. You’re not crazy. I also have three straps (blue, khaki, macadamia).


----------



## missbagwathi

mumar_k said:


> Congratulations. What other color strap do you have?





bigverne28 said:


> Congrats on your MPA. You’re not crazy. I also have three straps (blue, khaki, macadamia).



Thank you. I (will) have Rose, Noir and Khaki straps. 

I would love to have the Blue too. How lucky to have it, they are all so gorgeous even though it’s strange they are just overpriced straps. I saw this Instagram post and I wish I could get that Khaki/Rose strap too. LOL


----------



## bigverne28

missbagwathi said:


> Thank you. I (will) have Rose, Noir and Khaki straps.
> 
> I would love to have the Blue too. How lucky to have it, they are all so gorgeous even though it’s strange they are just overpriced straps. I saw this Instagram post and I wish I could get that Khaki/Rose strap too. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4865480


Well initially they were not so expensive. The two in your image we’re released Sept 2019.

I bought my blue from London Selfridges in January for £315, so a reasonable price compared to the new ones with the coin purse.

The khaki/rose is also very pretty but hard to get. I saw a preloved one a few days ago on Poshmark that sold for $875.


----------



## EmmJay

missbagwathi said:


> Thank you. I (will) have Rose, Noir and Khaki straps.
> 
> I would love to have the Blue too. How lucky to have it, they are all so gorgeous even though it’s strange they are just overpriced straps. I saw this Instagram post and I wish I could get that Khaki/Rose strap too. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4865480


Last year, those straps were $240 USD. LV added a coin pouch (last retail for the RCP was $260 USD) and now retail for the strap with coin pouch is $930 USD. SCAM!!!


----------



## bigverne28

EmmJay said:


> Last year, those straps were $240 USD. LV added a coin pouch (last retail for the RCP was $260 USD) and now retail for the strap with coin pouch is $930 USD. SCAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866115


Overpriced I agree. Luckily those of us in Europe are not paying $930, plus tax.  Nevertheless still expensive for a strap and coin purse.


----------



## missbagwathi

Can someone confirm if it is true that the strap can be ordered as a repair if you have the MPA?
If yes, do you know in which colour options?

In that case, I will cancel my Khaki strap order (AUD 1250) and order a replacement strap in Khaki   It is a lot of $$$$, and I don't need that many round coin purses.


----------



## kprice1019

missbagwathi said:


> Can someone confirm if it is true that the strap can be ordered as a repair if you have the MPA?
> If yes, do you know in which colour options?
> 
> In that case, I will cancel my Khaki strap order (AUD 1250) and order a replacement strap in Khaki   It is a lot of $$$$, and I don't need that many round coin purses.


Curious about this to!!


----------



## karylicious

Worked for me but SA said they’re not supposed to do it.. she could have gotten in trouble for doing it


----------



## EmmJay

missbagwathi said:


> Can someone confirm if it is true that the strap can be ordered as a repair if you have the MPA?
> If yes, do you know in which colour options?
> 
> In that case, I will cancel my Khaki strap order (AUD 1250) and order a replacement strap in Khaki   It is a lot of $$$$, and I don't need that many round coin purses.


See my response below


----------



## EmmJay

You may only order a replacement part if you own the item. If you own a Kaki Multi Pochette, you cannot order a replacement Pink Multi Pochette strap and vice versa. There are always exceptions to this policy based on client history (VICs) or CA/Client relationship. However, LV is limiting the ordering of replacement parts so many requests are never fulfilled. Please do not ask a CA to circumvent a policy to fulfill your *wants* when they need their jobs now more than ever.


----------



## GJ*

I asked if it was possible to order one of the bags as a replacement part (I have an MPA) and was told it was not possible.


----------



## madbagter

Bag update, managed to get exchange during the short window times the MPA was available online! I'm happy. Can't wait till it comes


----------



## Bel83

Bumbles said:


> Hooray! Finally you got one. Congrats and a rose Clair one too. They are even harder to get in Australia. I’ve given up on getting one. Every time I call CS they say the same thing to me so I’ve decided to move on. But hearing your story makes me hope maybe I can get one too??! Lol I’m dreaming. I’m not even on the waitlist list, not alone being offered one. I have been spending a decent amount too during Covid but still nothing. Oh well, I’ll have to live thru your purchase. Don’t forget to post pics please. And yes you’re super lucky to call CS and be finally offered one and to pay straight away for it to be shipped out too. You totally skipped the waitlist and went straight to product and purchase. That’s great! So happy for you!


Don’t give up. My CA in Australia offered me twice. I thought I was dreaming but I passed as I wasn’t sure whether it’s my cup of tea. Good luck.


----------



## StarryNight009

Hi everyone, I've been a longtime lurker and this is my first post! I ordered the MPA in khaki on Friday night and it was delivered to me by Sunday! I was really surprised at the speed, but I live in NYC and it was shipped from NJ so it makes sense. 

I only received one dustbag and the chain/strap were inside the larger Pochette. All of the pieces were made in the USA and don't have any quality issues. Date code is SD3270. A few of the yellow stitches on the khaki strap (vachetta part by the clips) are slightly wonky compared to the rest of the stitches but its minor and wouldn't make me return at all- i'm just nitpicking. 

Personally, I hate the seatbelt looking strap and only got this for the pochettes, since they are SO hard to find now and the ones included happen to be slightly larger than the original PA and mini pochette. I'll probably sell the strap & round coin holder...


----------



## sv1999

Hi all, today I finally got my MPA Khaki! I am looking for a long gold chain to go with it so I can wear it crossbody as well, any suggestions?


----------



## Char6

Managed to order the rose and khaki MPA but only keeping one. Not 100% which as I could always buy khaki direct but rose I cannot. However there’s an issue with the stitching on the khaki and I think for me it’s a deal breaker. Has anyone had any experience of having this problem and how it wears or if it should be returned for the quality issue on it?


----------



## missbagwathi

Keep the Rose, get the khaki later. That’s what I’m doing.


----------



## sv1999

Char6 said:


> Managed to order the rose and khaki MPA but only keeping one. Not 100% which as I could always buy khaki direct but rose I cannot. However there’s an issue with the stitching on the khaki and I think for me it’s a deal breaker. Has anyone had any experience of having this problem and how it wears or if it should be returned for the quality issue on it?
> View attachment 4870115
> View attachment 4870116
> View attachment 4870118


That’s exactly what my strap looks like as well!! It doesn’t bother me tho since its just the inside and everything seems steady and I don’t really think it harms the quality


----------



## lallybelle

missbagwathi said:


> Can someone confirm if it is true that the strap can be ordered as a repair if you have the MPA?
> If yes, do you know in which colour options?
> 
> In that case, I will cancel my Khaki strap order (AUD 1250) and order a replacement strap in Khaki   It is a lot of $$$$, and I don't need that many round coin purses.



I was able to order a Kaki strap as replacement because during the pre-launch I purchased both, but I sold the Kaki so there was no return in the system.
I doesn't hurt to ask CS, but I believe you have to replace with the same color you bought. Or what @EmmJay said..lol.


----------



## mumar_k

Char6 said:


> Managed to order the rose and khaki MPA but only keeping one. Not 100% which as I could always buy khaki direct but rose I cannot. However there’s an issue with the stitching on the khaki and I think for me it’s a deal breaker. Has anyone had any experience of having this problem and how it wears or if it should be returned for the quality issue on it?
> View attachment 4870115
> View attachment 4870116
> View attachment 4870118


The stitching on the khaki does not look good. Don’t get it if it will bother you.


----------



## kprice1019

Char6 said:


> Managed to order the rose and khaki MPA but only keeping one. Not 100% which as I could always buy khaki direct but rose I cannot. However there’s an issue with the stitching on the khaki and I think for me it’s a deal breaker. Has anyone had any experience of having this problem and how it wears or if it should be returned for the quality issue on it?
> View attachment 4870115
> View attachment 4870116
> View attachment 4870118


Is the rose more limited?


----------



## Char6

kprice1019 said:


> Is the rose more limited?


I have heard that.


----------



## missbagwathi

kprice1019 said:


> Is the rose more limited?



For now, you can only get the Rose strap if you buy it as the option for the MPA. You cannot buy the Rose strap on its own. However you can get the black, khaki and a lighter Macadamia strap (with the round coin purse) on their own. So if you want Rose you need to get it with the MPA.


----------



## mumar_k

Finally bought one. I wish I could also get the strap only in pink . But I am grateful I at least have the one in Kaki.


----------



## mumar_k

Hi everyone, I remember reading in the forum that you can request for a replacement strap in rose pink for the MPA. I saw it somewhere and it mentioned $240 for it. I can’t seem to find the thread. I need the SA info as well. I know it’s not guaranteed but it’s worth to try. So help me regarding this. I have the khaki strap and really also want the pink. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cutemitt

I didn’t think that I need this bag until I joined this forum. Both pochettes were MIF in Week 39 of 2020...absolutely in LVoe!!!  Can‘t wait for the weather here to get a lil better so that I could take her out  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EmmJay

@mumar_k


----------



## mumar_k

EmmJay said:


> @mumar_k
> View attachment 4873490


Thanks for the info.


----------



## MommyDaze

Khaki is add to cart on US site right now.


----------



## aliven

Cool  im not abel to open my coin because of these side things. LOVE IT!


----------



## jennie_iva

Hi everybody. First post here in LV forum. Just sharing what lady luck gave me when i took a chance and walked into the LV boutique here in NZ last Saturday. Even though the SA was adamant that the MPA is sold out and it was impossible to get it, the manager has observed how i really wanted it after an hour of trying other bags. She went into their stock room to check. Alas, she came out with this beauty! She said that there were a few on hold but for this bag, it should be sold once somebody wants it. I’m in heaven!


----------



## karylicious

My SA told me they have been getting a lot of MPA’s  and PM’s lately


----------



## wishesarefishes

Light pink and khaki are available on the US website and have been for several days. I placed an order for the khaki as soon as I saw it was available online on October 17th. I'm surprised they've stayed available for this long. I wonder if demand has decreased for this style.


----------



## ce_1992

does anyone know of the possibility of the bag coming out in DE? I’m thinking I want to add a canvas LV bag as a literal rainy day bag but want something in DE. MPA would be great since it’s so many bags in one but I’m not a mono gal.


----------



## LVtingting

For those have ordered replacement straps any idea how long does it take?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

wishesarefishes said:


> Light pink and khaki are available on the US website and have been for several days. I placed an order for the khaki as soon as I saw it was available online on October 17th. I'm surprised they've stayed available for this long. I wonder if demand has decreased for this style.


 Cool, congrats on yours!

I've decided to get this bag as well. My CA has both colours in store so I'm checking them out this week. I think it's just a personal preference where you buy LV. I find buying online & returning imperfect items to be such a hassle. My only experience with an online return took over 3 weeks to process (I think 21 days on cc's?). It drove me bananas lol. Regarding stock: they might have increased production numbers since it's been HTF/in high demand for so long?

Anyways, it's such a struggle to pick a colour: my head says khaki but my heart says pink. Love them both. We'll see which one makes me swoon in person


----------



## mumar_k

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cool, congrats on yours!
> 
> I've decided to get this bag as well. My CA has both colours in store so I'm checking them out this week. I think it's just a personal preference where you buy LV. I find buying online & returning imperfect items to be such a hassle. My only experience with an online return took over 3 weeks to process (I think 21 days on cc's?). It drove me bananas lol. Regarding stock: they might have increased production numbers since it's been HTF/in high demand for so long?
> 
> Anyways, it's such a struggle to pick a colour: my head says khaki but my heart says pink. Love them both. We'll see which one makes me swoon in person


Go with what your heart says. I purchased the khaki coz less dirt will be visible but love the pink soooooo much.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mumar_k said:


> Go with what your heart says. I purchased the khaki coz less dirt will be visible but love the pink soooooo much.


Thanks for your input & advice! Therein lies the struggle for MPA fans  Will share pics soon


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cool, congrats on yours!
> 
> I've decided to get this bag as well. My CA has both colours in store so I'm checking them out this week. I think it's just a personal preference where you buy LV. I find buying online & returning imperfect items to be such a hassle. My only experience with an online return took over 3 weeks to process (I think 21 days on cc's?). It drove me bananas lol. Regarding stock: they might have increased production numbers since it's been HTF/in high demand for so long?
> 
> Anyways, it's such a struggle to pick a colour: my head says khaki but my heart says pink. Love them both. We'll see which one makes me swoon in person



Yayyy!!! It’s such a versatile bag....so glad u’re getting it! I have both straps & love the pink, just a tad bit more. Can’t wait to see which one u pick.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> Yayyy!!! It’s such a versatile bag....so glad u’re getting it! I have both straps & love the pink, just a tad bit more. Can’t wait to see which one u pick.


Thanks SB! Happy you love yours & that you got both. I just got word from CS that Trio eclipse is finally restocking in 4-6 weeks! About time!! Looks like I will ending up getting both MPA men & women ❤ So excited!

Which colour did you buy first?


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks SB! Happy you love yours & that you got both. I just got word from CS that Trio eclipse is finally restocking in 4-6 weeks! About time!! Looks like I will ending up getting both MPA men & women ❤ So excited!
> 
> Which colour did you buy first?


Looking forward to your reveals soon!

I wanted the pink, but thought it would get dirty easily, so ended up getting the kaki. But I couldn’t get the pink strap off my mind, so got the pink as well. I use the pink strap more than my kaki one & it’s been more than a year & both straps still look brand new!


----------



## Venessa84

I stopped by LV Bloomingdales and they had so many of the MPA in both khaki and Rose. They also had this hot bag too




If I didn’t already have the trio, I’d definitely consider it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Shopping pics 




My CA let me switch parts of the bags that I like, so I ended up my heart's desire... the pink one  Will reveal soon!


----------



## balen.girl

Finally, after countless time of asking for MPA.. I got it today..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@balen.girl  Yay! Congrats on your MPA score, hun. Looks fab


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @balen.girl  Yay! Congrats on your MPA score, hun. Looks fab


Congrats on yours too MBTL..


----------



## Chanellover2015

Venessa84 said:


> I stopped by LV Bloomingdales and they had so many of the MPA in both khaki and Rose. They also had this hot bag too
> 
> View attachment 4886420
> 
> 
> If I didn’t already have the trio, I’d definitely consider it.


That looks nice!! Did you try it on? Would love to see mod pics


----------



## Bumbles

That’s so nice of your CA. Pink is a great choice! I would’ve choose pink too! I love pink just like you!! Many congrats!!      


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shopping pics
> View attachment 4887259
> View attachment 4887260
> 
> 
> My CA let me switch parts of the bags that I like, so I ended up my heart's desire... the pink one  Will reveal soon!
> 
> View attachment 4887262
> 
> View attachment 4887264


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Finally, after countless time of asking for MPA.. I got it today..
> View attachment 4887467


AMAZING! And determination and persistence does pay off! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jooon

Char6 said:


> Managed to order the rose and khaki MPA but only keeping one. Not 100% which as I could always buy khaki direct but rose I cannot. However there’s an issue with the stitching on the khaki and I think for me it’s a deal breaker. Has anyone had any experience of having this problem and how it wears or if it should be returned for the quality issue on it?
> View attachment 4870115
> View attachment 4870116
> View attachment 4870118



It sucks when you receive a bag with poor quality, considering how much these things cost! Did you return the khaki? Your pink strap definitely looks so much better so if I were you, and if I loved both colours, I'd def keep the pink. What did you do in the end?

Same thing happened to me. The stitching on the back of my khaki strap was just ghastly. It looked like someone covered their eyes and had a go at the stitching machine. I bet some fake stuff has better quality! 

I didn't see it in the store because I was just so excited they even had one in stock (eventually found out they had 5 in stock that day). I only spotted the bad stitching a week later. I told my SA about it and after a week, she told me to come down and helped me exchange the strap. It wasn't that straight forward for her though. She told me she had to clear it with her floor manager first. Here's a pic of my "old" and "new" strap. It's not perfect like the front but I think it's so much better than the first strap I got. What do all of you think?


----------



## jooon

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks SB! Happy you love yours & that you got both. I just got word from CS that Trio eclipse is finally restocking in 4-6 weeks! About time!! Looks like I will ending up getting both MPA men & women ❤ So excited!
> 
> Which colour did you buy first?


2 bags! That's so exciting! And you're so lucky to be able to mix & match the best parts! Congrats on the extra lucky find!


----------



## jooon

balen.girl said:


> Finally, after countless time of asking for MPA.. I got it today..
> View attachment 4887467



You must have been over the moon when you finally got one! Congrats on scoring one! So beautiful! I love khaki!


----------



## jooon

I thought I'd share some pic of how I've been playing around with my MP. Love it so much. Have been using it daily since I got it 1.5 mths back. 

Pic 1 : With my animation mini pochette and the smaller MP pouch




Pic 2 : MP strap with my Nice Nano (haven't attached the D-rings to the handle yet)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

jooon said:


> 2 bags! That's so exciting! And you're so lucky to be able to mix & match the best parts! Congrats on the extra lucky find!


Thanks J! Yeah, I’m very lucky that my CA spoils my cherry picking tendencies  BTW love how you invented a new MPA combo - very creative & beautiful ❤️ 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## jooon

Cherry picking tendencies! That's a good one!  I would totally cherry pick too! And thanks for the kinds words. I think LV made the right move to go "modular". Allows us to change things up a bit!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks J! Yeah, I’m very lucky that my CA spoils my cherry picking tendencies  BTW love how you invented a new MPA combo - very creative & beautiful ❤
> 
> Happy Saturday!


----------



## balen.girl

jooon said:


> You must have been over the moon when you finally got one! Congrats on scoring one! So beautiful! I love khaki!


Yees, I am still smiling this morning. Super happy. I was torn between pink or khaki. At first I want pink, but I worry it will be dirty or stain or whatever it is, so I choose khaki. I am glad that I did, I am planning to use the strap with other bag as well, like my Pochette Metis.


----------



## balen.girl

jooon said:


> I thought I'd share some pic of how I've been playing around with my MP. Love it so much. Have been using it daily since I got it 1.5 mths back.
> 
> Pic 1 : With my animation mini pochette and the smaller MP pouch
> 
> View attachment 4888112
> 
> 
> Pic 2 : MP strap with my Nice Nano (haven't attached the D-rings to the handle yet)
> 
> View attachment 4888119


I have the same idea, to attached animation collection MP on the smaller pouch..


----------



## hsh96

Hi!
This is my first time posting on this thread. I am not sure if another member cover this, but I realize that the mini pochette and the coin purse were with made in USA tags while the bigger pochette has a MIF serial code. I am just confused if that means the bigger pochette was MIF or the whole bag was assembled in France. Is this normal? Does it bother anyone if the bag was assembled that way? 

Thanks!


----------



## jooon

> I have the same idea, to attached animation collection MP on the smaller pouch..



Ooo! Would love to see your combo! Which animation piece do you have?


----------



## balen.girl

jooon said:


> Ooo! Would love to see your combo! Which animation piece do you have?


I use mine with empreinte strap. But will change it.


----------



## Venessa84

Chanellover2015 said:


> That looks nice!! Did you try it on? Would love to see mod pics



I did try it on but unfortunately I did not take modeling pics. It fits pretty much the same as the trio.


----------



## jooon

balen.girl said:


> I use mine with empreinte strap. But will change it.
> View attachment 4888439



Omgosh the colours took my breath away! Gorgeous!


----------



## balen.girl

I think this one is cute..


----------



## Avalyna

I've just received the multi pochette that I ordered online and am thinking of selling the small pochette and the coin purse. Does anyone wear only the large pochette with the strap? All the IG pics I've seen are of people wearing the complete set. What's your opinion?


----------



## mumar_k

Avalyna said:


> I've just received the multi pochette that I ordered online and am thinking of selling the small pochette and the coin purse. Does anyone wear only the large pochette with the strap? All the IG pics I've seen are of people wearing the complete set. What's your opinion?


Congrats. You could wear just the big pochette with the strap. I have seen some pics of people wearing it like that. It does not look odd.


----------



## Ness123

missbagwathi said:


> This bag is still so hard to get in Australia, it makes no sense when it’s available in so many other countries.


I got my MPA with khaki strap 2 weeks ago and I'm in Sydney. I asked and my SA contacted me 2 days later with the good news!


----------



## fyn72

mumar_k said:


> Congrats. You could wear just the big pochette with the strap. I have seen some pics of people wearing it like that. It does not look odd.


I agree, I don't wear mine all together


----------



## fyn72

Avalyna said:


> I've just received the multi pochette that I ordered online and am thinking of selling the small pochette and the coin purse. Does anyone wear only the large pochette with the strap? All the IG pics I've seen are of people wearing the complete set. What's your opinion?


I don't wear mine all together, I use the large pouch on separately with a long or short strap and the mini with the gold chain for going out, I sold the original strap as I just don't like it on me, too wide for a little bag. The coin purse occasionally clip it inside a bag. I love the mini monogram on one side it's so cute.


----------



## missbagwathi

Ness123 said:


> I got my MPA with khaki strap 2 weeks ago and I'm in Sydney. I asked and my SA contacted me 2 days later with the good news!


Yes, they seem to be available more easily now. I got mine towards the end of last month. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Avalyna

fyn72 said:


> I don't wear mine all together, I use the large pouch on separately with a long or short strap and the mini with the gold chain for going out, I sold the original strap as I just don't like it on me, too wide for a little bag. The coin purse occasionally clip it inside a bag. I love the mini monogram on one side it's so cute.



Thanks for sharing! Do you find the large pochette to be a bit too flat when worn on its own? Or do you dress it up?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Ness123 said:


> I got my MPA with khaki strap 2 weeks ago and I'm in Sydney. I asked and my SA contacted me 2 days later with the good news!


Welcome to TPF! Congrats on your khaki MPA, can’t wait to see it!


----------



## cutemitt

I’ve been taking my MPA out non-stop for the last 2 weeks!!! LoVe its versatility so much!


----------



## fyn72

Avalyna said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do you find the large pochette to be a bit too flat when worn on its own? Or do you dress it up?


No I like the casual look, with my Pochette Metis strap


----------



## fyn72

Avalyna said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do you find the large pochette to be a bit too flat when worn on its own? Or do you dress it up?


With my Pochette Metis Strap.


----------



## Bumbles

Ness123 said:


> I got my MPA with khaki strap 2 weeks ago and I'm in Sydney. I asked and my SA contacted me 2 days later with the good news!


That’s good to know. Do you know if there was pink at the time as well or only khaki? I’ve kind of given up chasing it but it sounds like stock is starting to flow in now? I always read the other day the Sydney store has the MP khaki as well. I’m more a pink gal so would be after pink. Am planning the get the boite chapeau souple pm mono as a run around crossbody bag but also tossing up between the MP. Both would be used for the same purpose and their similar price so don’t know which one is a better choice. I feel the boite chapeau might be more timeless in years to come and the MP I’m worried it’s too trendy and will fade out eventually. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bumbles

missbagwathi said:


> Yes, they seem to be available more easily now. I got mine towards the end of last month. Enjoy yours!


That’s great news! What colour did you get? You enjoying it and would recommend?


----------



## Ness123

Bumbles said:


> That’s good to know. Do you know if there was pink at the time as well or only khaki? I’ve kind of given up chasing it but it sounds like stock is starting to flow in now? I always read the other day the Sydney store has the MP khaki as well. I’m more a pink gal so would be after pink. Am planning the get the boite chapeau souple pm mono as a run around crossbody bag but also tossing up between the MP. Both would be used for the same purpose and their similar price so don’t know which one is a better choice. I feel the boite chapeau might be more timeless in years to come and the MP I’m worried it’s too trendy and will fade out eventually. Any thoughts?


I considered the 'trendy' factor with the MP however I love that you can use the pieces separately which, for me, overrides the trendy issue. I don't use the coin purse with the MP, I use it on my double zip pochette and it looks great!


----------



## Born4thjuly

New Available Straps, if you don’t mind silver hardware. I just ordered.


----------



## sashinla

Hi all! Would love your advice on whether I’m overthinking a possible defect on the larger pochette (made in USA) or if it’s normal. One of the sides with just the ring, has stitches that’s allow the sides to go really wide. I’m kind of concerned because the stitching on my regular DE pochette (made in Spain) is impeccable and very tight. Do you think it’s egregious enough to be exchanged or does anyone else’s bad look like this? It doesn’t look like a big deal but I’m worried it might affect the wear and tear of the bag, especially since the zippers aren’t that smooth to begin with. I don’t think I’ll have an issue finding a new bag since there’s seems to be a lot of stock in my city but it will be hard to find one made in Europe.


----------



## idlehen

sashinla said:


> Hi all! Would love your advice on whether I’m overthinking a possible defect on the larger pochette (made in USA) or if it’s normal. One of the sides with just the ring, has stitches that’s allow the sides to go really wide. I’m kind of concerned because the stitching on my regular DE pochette (made in Spain) is impeccable and very tight. Do you think it’s egregious enough to be exchanged or does anyone else’s bad look like this? It doesn’t look like a big deal but I’m worried it might affect the wear and tear of the bag, especially since the zippers aren’t that smooth to begin with. I don’t think I’ll have an issue finding a new bag since there’s seems to be a lot of stock in my city but it will be hard to find one made in Europe.


What do you mean when you say the stitching allows the sides to go really wide? Do you mean because the side pieces are not all fully sewing together to the top and so the top can spread? I think that's just the construction of the bag. The pictures look fine to me.


----------



## sashinla

idlehen said:


> What do you mean when you say the stitching allows the sides to go really wide? Do you mean because the side pieces are not all fully sewing together to the top and so the top can spread? I think that's just the construction of the bag. The pictures look fine to me.


Thanks for weighing in and you’re right, it is the construction of the bag. I was able to go in earlier to a LV store and exchange for one with slightly tighter stitching. I love the MPA look together but definitely appreciate how the normal PAs are put together over the MPA.


----------



## MeepMeep67

I purchased the strap with round coin purse.  What do you all use the round coin purse for?  I really wish LV would have made it 1/2" larger to accommodate a credit card!


----------



## kusinera

I really wanted this bag since the pre-launch, but wanted to get it in Paris, as it is cheaper. But life gets in the way and my travels needed to be  cancelled and the pandemic happened then nobody can move around. Since we are spending our time glued on our phone looking at instagram,internet, youtube ive been thinking maybe i can get it through a reseller since, i know it is very difficult to get it from the store, and impossible in my case since I don't have any CA/SA because the last time i purchased locally was s 2008??? haha. Been calling the store and texting like almost every week Since June  but of course you know the answer, "it is impossible to get Ma'am. Well, long story short, made an appointment, October 31, my son checked on few pieces and then i asked, "is there something that you can offer me? " and the CA answered, " what do you want in particular Ma'am? i told him very calmly, do you have a multipochette? iwhat color Ma'am, Khaki i asked, ?
and then the usual gesture that he went to the back and get. he told me it is the last piece, but there's  a lot of indentation on the vachetta of the strap and told him it is an issue for me, if he can manage to give me a new piece where i can be happy i will purchase it. then he came back with a new one. he told me he swapped it with other pieces that are on reservation. anyway, the usual answer and we know it already. haha 

Checked on everything, if the hardware have different shade of gold, hehe, date code first week October, Made in France, stitching and its perfect to me. I usually apply Collonil leather conditioner on the Vachetta and the other one after applying looks more raw and became darker but, it's not an issue with me. Very Happy! 

Buying from the store and inspecting everything to your satisfaction is like an achievement with regards to this bag! But am happy!!! 
is it too much to ask for another one in Rose eclair? haha let me share and also inserted a photo of my mini pochette and pochette! Let's stay safe and healthy.


----------



## bigverne28

MeepMeep67 said:


> I purchased the strap with round coin purse.  What do you all use the round coin purse for?  I really wish LV would have made it 1/2" larger to accommodate a credit card!


I use mine for AirPods/earphones, hair ties, gum, etc.


----------



## BossyLady

Born4thjuly said:


> New Available Straps, if you don’t mind silver hardware. I just ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894823
> View attachment 4894824


I love this! Would you mind posting a picture when it arrives? I’m thinking of ordering this for my messenger bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Finally joining the club!
	

		
			
		

		
	





It’s so beautiful and well made. I’m in LVoe!!


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Finally joining the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898925
> View attachment 4898922
> View attachment 4898926
> 
> It’s so beautiful and well made. I’m in LVoe!!


Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## nesia69

Welcome andcongrats! I have got mine 2 weeks ago and I am in love too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Welcome to the club!!!


 Thank you, EmmJay!
You’re such an inspiration to us all with your fab OOTDs and, especially, how you’ve highlighted the versatility and beauty of this bag. I’m pretty sure you have enabled many of our lovely members to jump on the “scam bag” bandwagon - like me. I’m so happy to finally join this amazing club! 

Cheers to you, my stylish friend 


nesia69 said:


> Welcome andcongrats! I have got mine 2 weeks ago and I am in love too


Thank you! Congratulations on your _rosy beauty_, as well. So happy for you!

Cheers to a safe November and a beautiful holiday season this year!


----------



## MTLx

*Finally* got my hands on one, arrived today!


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi,

can someone please tell me if this is actually real?


----------



## EmmJay

missbagwathi said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone please tell me if this is actually real?
> 
> View attachment 4904209


Absolutely not made by LV.


----------



## missbagwathi

EmmJay said:


> Absolutely not made by LV.


Hahaha. That’s what I thought too. It was posted by a “Instagram celeb/Reality TV actor” and I was shocked they were posting about a dupe/counterfeit item.


----------



## lv888

Guys, I bought a multi pochette the other day, but the vachetta part on the back of the strap does not look okay to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## mumar_k

lv888 said:


> Guys, I bought a multi pochette the other day, but the vachetta part on the back of the strap does not look okay to me. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914078
> View attachment 4914080


That is poorly stitched. Can you exchange it?


----------



## irishLVgirl

Hi all, I’m new here and just got my hands on the MPA after several months of stalking the website! When it arrived, I really scrutinised it and the first thing I’ve noticed is the hot stamping on the larger pochette is crooked. Also the stitching on the reverse of the strap isn’t great. I’ve contacted LV and they’ve offered me a refund. Do I take it? I don’t think I’ll get my hands on the bag again for a while. They said they don’t have stock to do an exchange. I’m so gutted as I wanted it for so long! Am I just being picky and it’s not that big a deal? Please be honest


----------



## bigverne28

irishLVgirl said:


> Hi all, I’m new here and just got my hands on the MPA after several months of stalking the website! When it arrived, I really scrutinised it and the first thing I’ve noticed is the hot stamping on the larger pochette is crooked. Also the stitching on the reverse of the strap isn’t great. I’ve contacted LV and they’ve offered me a refund. Do I take it? I don’t think I’ll get my hands on the bag again for a while. They said they don’t have stock to do an exchange. I’m so gutted as I wanted it for so long! Am I just being picky and it’s not that big a deal? Please be honest



If you’re in Europe I would suggest returning and getting another one if you’re really not happy with the hot stamp, although I think it's quite minor. The MPA has been atb a lot on the European site. I actually just posted atb twice this evening at 9.30pm so would suggest you follow the Europe thread below for notifications. To manage your expectations the stitching on the MPA straps are not great. Attached are pics someone else posted a few pages back (page 173) of their strap.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/page-1115#post-34200133.


----------



## irishLVgirl

Thanks so much. I know I’m being picky but I’ve been stalking the site to get this bag since May! I just saw it come up this evening and almost bought another. Do you think you can buy two and pick the best parts of both and return the rest?lol


----------



## bigverne28

irishLVgirl said:


> Thanks so much. I know I’m being picky but I’ve been stalking the site to get this bag since May! I just saw it come up this evening and almost bought another. Do you think you can buy two and pick the best parts of both and return the rest?lol


You can with the strap. The pochettes and coin purse have date codes so mix and match could be tricky and risky. I would buy another MPA and compare the two and return the one you don’t want. I bought mine in early May 9 days after joining the forum so would check the EU thread for notifications. We’ve managed to narrow our restocks down to time slots so it makes finding htf items much easier.


----------



## irishLVgirl

bigverne28 said:


> You can with the strap. The pochettes and coin purse have date codes so mix and match could be tricky and risky. I would buy another MPA and compare the two and return the one you don’t want. I bought mine in early May 9 days after joining the forum so would check the EU thread for notifications. We’ve managed to narrow our restocks down to time slots so it makes finding htf items much easier.


My pochettes have different date codes anyway, I assumed that the large pochette was a cast off someone else didn’t want!


----------



## bigverne28

irishLVgirl said:


> My pochettes have different date codes anyway, I assumed that the large pochette was a cast off someone else didn’t want!


Yes, mine are also different but all start with MB. The CP is made 2 weeks earlier than the two pochettes which have the same date code. Only you can make the decision about swapping the parts of the two bags and weigh up the potential risks. I would order the new MPA check the date codes and then decide. Good luck!


----------



## irishLVgirl

bigverne28 said:


> Yes, mine are also different but all start with MB. The CP is made 2 weeks earlier than the two pochettes which have the same date code. Only you can make the decision about swapping the parts of the two bags and weigh up the potential risks. I would order the new MPA check the date codes and then decide. Good luck!


Do you think the problems I see are minor? Can you notice the crooked stamping? The strap doesn’t bother me too much. I just saw it after noticing the stamping


----------



## bigverne28

irishLVgirl said:


> Do you think the problems I see are minor? Can you notice the crooked stamping? The strap doesn’t bother me too much. I just saw it after noticing the stamping


Looks ok to me. Someone would need to get really close to notice it. But it's hard to unsee something once you've seen it. It's atb so often now (nearly everyday), I would just order another one and compare the two.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy to have this HTF gem under my tree now ❤ 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pat myself on the back for successfully finding 2 MPA models this year lol


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy to have this HTF gem under my tree now ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921294
> 
> Pat myself on the back for successfully finding 2 MPA models this year lol


Whoo hoo!!!  Glad you finally received. Great to be twins with you - I don’t think they made many, as they don’t show up here often!  Bet you will love it.  I reach for this bag a lot!  Congratulations


----------



## elle456

Hi all, 

I just purchased the MPA in Khaki and finally understood what all the hype was about! I have never owned anything with vanchetta. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can preserve the light colour or any tips of what I should watch out for with this bag?


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy to have this HTF gem under my tree now ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921294
> 
> Pat myself on the back for successfully finding 2 MPA models this year lol



What an adventure you’ve been on to get this bag! So happy it’s now yours. You’ll love it!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks guys! So happy to receive the LVoe and to be your twin now. Hmm, LV + twin = “LVwin”  CS said there will be more stock in the future but I didn’t want to risk it lol. Happy holidays to you both ❤️ 


DrTr said:


> Whoo hoo!!!  Glad you finally received. Great to be twins with you - I don’t think they made many, as they don’t show up here often!  Bet you will love it.  I reach for this bag a lot!  Congratulations





Venessa84 said:


> What an adventure you’ve been on to get this bag! So happy it’s now yours. You’ll love it!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks guys! So happy to receive the LVoe and to be your twin now. Hmm, LV + twin = “LVwin”  CS said there will be more stock in the future but I didn’t want to risk it lol. Happy holidays to you both ❤


Thank you MB!  Love LVwin!  I hope there is more stock for those that really wanted it. But with LV, a bag in the hand is worth 10 in the “virtual” future!!  Enjoy and happy holidays too!  It will be a different kind of celebrating this year for sure. Here’s to 2021 being a marked improvement in health, safety and well-being over the insane 2020!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hear hear!!  Sending seasonal safe wishes and positivity right back at you, dear _LVwin_ DT 


DrTr said:


> Thank you MB!  Love LVwin!  I hope there is more stock for those that really wanted it. But with LV, a bag in the hand is worth 10 in the “virtual” future!!  Enjoy and happy holidays too!  It will be a different kind of celebrating this year for sure. Here’s to 2021 being a marked improvement in health, safety and well-being over the insane 2020!!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hear hear!!  Sending seasonal safe wishes and positivity right back at you, dear _LVwin_ DT


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks guys! So happy to receive the LVoe and to be your twin now. Hmm, LV + twin = “LVwin”  CS said there will be more stock in the future but I didn’t want to risk it lol. Happy holidays to you both ❤



LVwin...I love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Both MPA colours are ATB on Canada’s website!


----------



## irishLVgirl

Well I’ve just ordered a new MPA. Hopefully this one is in better condition!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. Not sure if this is the right thread to ask — has anyone seen the men’s duo messenger in monogram shadow?      What do you think of it?  I only found one reveal of it here so far.  Thanks.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Not sure if this is the right thread to ask — has anyone seen the men’s duo messenger in monogram shadow?      What do you think of it?  I only found one reveal of it here so far.  Thanks.


I haven’t seen it in real life but I think it’s stunning in pics!  If I hadn’t gotten the trio I might be in the hunt myself. It appears the same size pouch as the trio messenger but with a front pocket instead of the extra pouch, and of course leather instead. In some ways I think the pocket on the bigger pouch seems very functional. Any bags I have with an outside pocket big enough carries my phone. Good luck searching, and of course if you get pics pics pics


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I haven’t seen it in real life but I think it’s stunning in pics!  If I hadn’t gotten the trio I might be in the hunt myself. It appears the same size pouch as the trio messenger but with a front pocket instead of the extra pouch, and of course leather instead. In some ways I think the pocket on the bigger pouch seems very functional. Any bags I have with an outside pocket big enough carries my phone. Good luck searching, and of course if you get pics pics pics


Thanks for your reply T .  I am thinking I should get a black bag next and am exploring all my options. Thank you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda 
I found this pic for you. HTH


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Not sure if this is the right thread to ask — has anyone seen the men’s duo messenger in monogram shadow?      What do you think of it?  I only found one reveal of it here so far.  Thanks.



I saw this in person and if I didn’t already have the trio, I would’ve definitely have gotten it. As T said, it’s the same size as the main bag on the trio just with a front pocket. It’s a quality bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much V and V .  I appreciate your help.  I really like the look of the monogram shadow leather and the black hardware.   I kinda like that it is a simpler version of the MPA.  I am not sure about the strap though (looks like it is removable from the pic although the description said not removable).  I wish they made it with a leather strap tbh.  I may have to try it on in person once it is safer to venture out (after our stay at home order is lifted).  It doesn’t seem to be as hot an item as the regular MPA and the men’s trio messenger.   Thank you both .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda
> I found this pic for you. HTH





Venessa84 said:


> I saw this in person and if I didn’t already have the trio, I would’ve definitely have gotten it. As T said, it’s the same size as the main bag on the trio just with a front pocket. It’s a quality bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

You’re welcome @Iamminda  Looks like they are the same size, like @DrTr @Venessa84 say. Hope you can see it irl soon


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You’re welcome @Iamminda  Looks like they are the same size, like @DrTr @Venessa84 say. Hope you can see it irl soon




V, you are the best .  I appreciate you finding these pictures for me.  It is so pretty, isn’t it?   I just watched a YT video on it — the person mentioned that the matte black hardware might chip easily (that’s kind of a bummer if true).  But I love the look of it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> V, you are the best .  I appreciate you finding these pictures for me.  It is so pretty, isn’t it?   I just watched a YT video on it — the person mentioned that the matte black hardware might chip easily (that’s kind of a bummer if true).  But I love the look of it.


 YW! I had this same concern with the monotone Lockme totes but someone who owned one said they were hard-wearing and hadn’t chipped at all. It would be great to get your feedback on this matter after you see it irl


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Found another pic of my first MPA  Saving all my goodies  for Christmas.


----------



## irishLVgirl

So glad I took the advice on here and bought another MPA and returned the other one. This one has all the same date codes and not a flaw in site! My heart lept when I saw it which I didn’t get with the other one. I love her!


----------



## irishLVgirl

Also, don’t know about you guys but getting a bit fed up by the LV packaging (or lack thereof!) I love designer packaging. It’s so luxurious usually but this bag just came in a box (which was ripped btw!) and all put together in one. My friend got a belt from Gucci and it came in the most beautiful packaging and she also got a cloth tote bag with it! I feel like LV don’t really try any more!


----------



## bigverne28

irishLVgirl said:


> So glad I took the advice on here and bought another MPA and returned the other one. This one has all the same date codes and not a flaw in site! My heart lept when I saw it which I didn’t get with the other one. I love her!


Glad the new one worked out well. Enjoy!


----------



## littlejuser

Just wondering if anyone else has had frustration finding the perfect MPA? My first was made in USA (khaki) and overall construction just seemed off/ cheap... I then ordered the pink which was made in France but had fuzzy bits sticking out of the tabs and and lining on the coin purse was super wonky/wrinkled... my current one is pink, made in USA and the shape of the coin purse drives me crazy as it is kind of flat on the bottom. Overall this one has the smoothest zippers on the Pochettes though... trying to decide before I send it back... any thoughts?

View attachment 4925432


View attachment 4925433


----------



## irishLVgirl

bigverne28 said:


> Glad the new one worked out well. Enjoy!


Thank you for all your help xo


----------



## irishLVgirl

littlejuser said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had frustration finding the perfect MPA? My first was made in USA (khaki) and overall construction just seemed off/ cheap... I then ordered the pink which was made in France but had fuzzy bits sticking out of the tabs and and lining on the coin purse was super wonky/wrinkled... my current one is pink, made in USA and the shape of the coin purse drives me crazy as it is kind of flat on the bottom. Overall this one has the smoothest zippers on the Pochettes though... trying to decide before I send it back... any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4925432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925433


It seems like a common problem for the MPA. If it really bothers you, send it back. If you can live with it, keep it! The coin purse looks fine to me. It might become less flat over time with use x


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woo hoo! I scored the last MPA khaki strap on Amazon.ca  Finishes my trifecta of Tourdream straps (+ MPA’s official pink strap). Can’t wait for playtime with them after Christmas


----------



## Taimi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo! I scored the last MPA khaki strap on Amazon.ca  Finishes my trifecta of Tourdream straps (+ MPA’s official pink strap). Can’t wait for playtime with them after Christmas
> 
> View attachment 4927913
> View attachment 4927916


We are strap twins!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I bought all of these, in brown, blue, red, khaki and pink. Not black though, because I managed to get the LV MPA strap in black. These are perfect considering their price!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Taimi said:


> We are strap twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought all of these, in brown, blue, red, khaki and pink. Not black though, because I managed to get the LV MPA strap in black. These are perfect considering their price!


Yay! My next targets are red and blue straps but they’re double the price on USA site. Lol I don’t want to pay double but it’s only a matter of time (b/c I’m hooked). I think LV addicts are too easy a target market for them


----------



## Taimi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! My next targets are red and blue straps but they’re double the price on USA site. Lol I don’t want to pay double but it’s only a matter of time (b/c I’m hooked). I think LV addicts are too easy a target market for them


Yes we are!  I’m in Europe and they all cost the same.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Another MPA coming soon. Do we like it?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Only difference I see is the small clip pouch (very cute), you could use your existing MPA khaki strap to replicate this Felicie combo


----------



## ditzydi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo! I scored the last MPA khaki strap on Amazon.ca  Finishes my trifecta of Tourdream straps (+ MPA’s official pink strap). Can’t wait for playtime with them after Christmas
> 
> View attachment 4927913
> View attachment 4927916



Did you see the escale version?  So pretty but I’m not sure it would look good with the classic monogram.  Wdyt?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

ditzydi said:


> Did you see the escale version?  So pretty but I’m not sure it would look good with the classic monogram.  Wdyt?


Oh yeah, that Tourdream strap looks good if you have the Escale TP. The way they styled it on a clear bag was cute too. I’m sure it would look good on a Speedy, like how bandeau’s and guitar straps brighten up your bag in different ways. Share pics if you get it


----------



## jooon

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Another MPA coming soon. Do we like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932403
> 
> Only difference I see is the small clip pouch (very cute), you could use your existing MPA khaki strap to replicate this Felicie combo



Oh my! I'm liking it! I like anything modular! I like that the strap is a little skinnier and the pouch looks like it can fit credit cards! I hope they do it in different colourways though as I already have the khaki strap. Don't have a Felicie though! Do you know if they're releasing other colour combos?

Anyone else liking this?


----------



## bigverne28

jooon said:


> Oh my! I'm liking it! I like anything modular! I like that the strap is a little skinnier and the pouch looks like it can fit credit cards! I hope they do it in different colourways though as I already have the khaki strap. Don't have a Felicie though! Do you know if they're releasing other colour combos?
> 
> Anyone else liking this?


I spoke to CS about this bag. Release date is the 29th January and only comes in khaki at the moment. I do like the strap with mono tabs. I think it’s a nice touch.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A long awaited reveal. I was so good, you guys: my bag arrived weeks before Christmas, went straight under the tree and I didn’t peek at it - not once! OMG though, to unbox it and see it irl for the first time was unreal, it’s absolutely GORGEOUS!! I’m so happy and feel so, so lucky to have found 2 to cherry pick from. This is the better of the 2, of course 








My black LV wishlist is now complete 


❤ @EmmJay ❤ @DrTr
❤ @Starbux32
You guys were right: I’m floored by how beautiful the oversized, gunmetal hw is. The entire combo is stunning. Thanks for all your support and letting me share!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A long awaited reveal. I was so good, you guys: my bag arrived weeks before Christmas, went straight under the tree and I didn’t peek at it - not once! OMG though, to unbox it and see it irl for the first time was unreal, it’s absolutely GORGEOUS!! I’m so happy and feel so, so lucky to have found 2 to cherry pick from. This is the better of the 2, of course
> View attachment 4938301
> View attachment 4938300
> View attachment 4938302
> View attachment 4938303
> View attachment 4938304
> View attachment 4938305
> View attachment 4938306
> 
> My black LV wishlist is now complete
> View attachment 4938312
> 
> ❤ @EmmJay ❤ @DrTr
> ❤ @Starbux32
> You guys were right: I’m floored by how beautiful the oversized, gunmetal hw is. The entire combo is stunning. Thanks for all your support and letting me share!


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thank you, dear SB  wishing you a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My new MPA has been waiting in its box for this pre-use protection spray. We’ve had snow in Canada for over a month now so this step gives me peace of mind, even though my MPA’s first day out is tbd 

Reference pics for Carbon Pro: 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Love this spray and highly recommend it ❤


----------



## gagabag

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My new MPA has been waiting in its box for this pre-use protection spray. We’ve had snow in Canada for over a month now so this step gives me peace of mind, even though my MPA’s first day out is tbd
> 
> Reference pics for Carbon Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943426
> View attachment 4943430
> View attachment 4943427
> View attachment 4943428
> View attachment 4943429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this spray and highly recommend it ❤


I’ve been a forever fan of Collonil since my Mulberry days a long, long time ago and have been using it for all and anything with leather - bags, shoes, jackets, lounge chairs, even car seats! I have a cupboard full of these so I have a constant supply of cans that I whip out to spray anytime  

Love the pink!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, dear SB  wishing you a safe and Happy New Year!


Same to you dear friend!


----------



## cwson

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A long awaited reveal. I was so good, you guys: my bag arrived weeks before Christmas, went straight under the tree and I didn’t peek at it - not once! OMG though, to unbox it and see it irl for the first time was unreal, it’s absolutely GORGEOUS!! I’m so happy and feel so, so lucky to have found 2 to cherry pick from. This is the better of the 2, of course
> View attachment 4938301
> View attachment 4938300
> View attachment 4938302
> View attachment 4938303
> View attachment 4938304
> View attachment 4938305
> View attachment 4938306
> 
> My black LV wishlist is now complete
> View attachment 4938312
> 
> ❤ @EmmJay ❤ @DrTr
> ❤ @Starbux32
> You guys were right: I’m floored by how beautiful the oversized, gunmetal hw is. The entire combo is stunning. Thanks for all your support and letting me share!



Great pics! You’re really making me want this!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@gagabag TY! Do you find it darkens light leather btw? I haven’t sprayed my Cream and Rose PM’s because I was afraid of this. It did darken my vachetta a bit - for waterproofing I’m ok with that trade off. It’s a game changer, for sure. I’m hooked and almost out of my first bottle lol

@cwson TY


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Do you like new Trio’s for men? I think gray one is nice


----------



## gagabag

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @gagabag TY! Do you find it darkens light leather btw? I haven’t sprayed my Cream and Rose PM’s because I was afraid of this. It did darken my vachetta a bit - for waterproofing I’m ok with that trade off. It’s a game changer, for sure. I’m hooked and almost out of my first bottle lol
> 
> @cwson TY


I haven’t noticed it darkened any of my stuff - over the small vachetta of my TP 15 and 19 (darkened a tiny bit when wet but disappeared once dry), or in my light grey, pink and rainbow mini reissues. I guess these are close to the cream or rose PMs?

PS. I also spray the inside of my bags - be it leather or cloth lining to avoid staining

very soon you’ll have a cupboard full of these too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

gagabag said:


> I haven’t noticed it darkened any of my stuff - over the small vachetta of my TP 15 and 19 (darkened a tiny bit when wet but disappeared once dry), or in my light grey, pink and rainbow mini reissues. I guess these are close to the cream or rose PMs?
> 
> PS. I also spray the inside of my bags - be it leather or cloth lining to avoid staining
> 
> very soon you’ll have a cupboard full of these too


Thanks for your response, GB ❤️ and for the tips. It’s good to hear such positive feedback from a longtime user. I think I’ll try it on my MKors pink bag first then my PM’s. Haha I just might end up with a cupboard full soon. This stuff is amazing


----------



## Penelopepursula

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Do you like new Trio’s for men? I think gray one is nice



I wish they would do bags in the blue Damier like the mens wallet.


----------



## Melon2029

What does this spray do?





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My new MPA has been waiting in its box for this pre-use protection spray. We’ve had snow in Canada for over a month now so this step gives me peace of mind, even though my MPA’s first day out is tbd
> 
> Reference pics for Carbon Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943426
> View attachment 4943430
> View attachment 4943427
> View attachment 4943428
> View attachment 4943429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this spray and highly recommend it ❤


----------



## melsa

Is $1100 aud (~848 usd) for the MPA mini pochette high/average? Not sure what a good price is since i found the larger pochette for $1350


----------



## mollylope

Just was able to score this bag on LV.com!! Very excited. I will either review it and sell it (for my blog) or if I love it I will keep it. I'm kinda more in to the Prada Re-Edition 2005 rn, but we will see. I love LV's durability. 

Seriously can't believe I was able to score it online. Unfortunately they only had the pink strap.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Melon2029 said:


> What does this spray do?


All it’s features discussed here: 
	

	




						For Vachetta protection, Collonil Carbon Pro vs. Waterstop? Do you recommend Kiwi spray also?
					

Hi all! This is my first time posting and I’m on mobile so apologies for any mistakes.    I recently bought my first Louis Vuitton purchase of the Mono Pochette Accessoires! I haven’t gotten to use it yet due to the current pandemic/quarantine, Ive kept it in its dust bag outside of the box for...




					forum.purseblog.com
				





mollylope said:


> Just was able to score this bag on LV.com!!
> 
> View attachment 4946713


Yay  Congrats, can’t wait to see it!
❤️ Twinning!


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Do you like new Trio’s for men? I think gray one is nice



I ordered the Antartica (grey) that just appeared on our LV app this morning .


----------



## 23adeline

Penelopepursula said:


> I wish they would do bags in the blue Damier like the mens wallet.


They have this ‘aquamarine ‘ colour, means blue? The blue is not as dark as those wallet I supposed


----------



## mollylope

I'm so bad. I also ordered the Prada Re-Edition 2005 in saffiano. I only will keep one bag. I love LV, but I am obsessed w. the shape of the prada so we will see. Too bad I can't keep BOTH


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> I ordered the Antartica (grey) that just appeared on our LV app this morning .


Can’t wait to see it!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

23adeline said:


> They have this ‘aquamarine ‘ colour, means blue? The blue is not as dark as those wallet I supposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947437


That's lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

Penelopepursula said:


> That's lovely!


I just realised it could be green !
Anyway it looks beautiful


----------



## mollylope

I serioulsy can't believe I bought this bag like four days before the price increase from 1860 to 2050!! (FYI for those looking they have the khaki strap version in stock rn at the new price).

So got the bag yesterday, and I will be posting a full review at some point to my blog, but main points to note:
- This is like a lego set, I think it is a super cool bag but it is A LOT going on. Like this is not a simple or chic bag- it's very cool and hip. I also felt like it is the center piece of any outfit you wear it with. It's so loud that I can't imagine wearing it daily
- The larger pouchette does not have clips so this means you can't attach the gold strap to it. Maybe I'm a dodo bird but I really throught I could use the larger pouchette with the gold chain. Slightly disappointed
- I have no idea other than hair ties, maybe .... condoms? haha, what the heck you can put in the little round coin pouch. Oh I guess coins 
- I am IN LOVE w. the small pouchette. I have no idea why it is just FABULOUS. My plan is to sell the large pouchette, the strap and the round coin bag together with the LV box/dust bag and keep the little pouchette. The little one is a dream. I am IN LOVE  I can't say it enough


----------



## NoahVasq

After seeing the price increase I decided to DIY the scam bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow guys, MPA had the steepest price increase. It’s gone up $310 in Canada - $190 in USA

So glad I got mine last year


----------



## fyn72

melsa said:


> Is $1100 aud (~848 usd) for the MPA mini pochette high/average? Not sure what a good price is since i found the larger pochette for $1350


Woah that's high, a friend sold her mini $790 the large for $950 and the coin purse for $400


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow guys, MPA had the steepest price increase. It’s gone up $310 in Canada - $190 in USA
> 
> So glad I got mine last year
> View attachment 4950511


Ridiculous isn't it?an increase last year in Australia of $340 then this increase it went up another $360!


----------



## fyn72

mollylope said:


> I serioulsy can't believe I bought this bag like four days before the price increase from 1860 to 2050!! (FYI for those looking they have the khaki strap version in stock rn at the new price).
> 
> So got the bag yesterday, and I will be posting a full review at some point to my blog, but main points to note:
> - This is like a lego set, I think it is a super cool bag but it is A LOT going on. Like this is not a simple or chic bag- it's very cool and hip. I also felt like it is the center piece of any outfit you wear it with. It's so loud that I can't imagine wearing it daily
> - The larger pouchette does not have clips so this means you can't attach the gold strap to it. Maybe I'm a dodo bird but I really throught I could use the larger pouchette with the gold chain. Slightly disappointed
> - I have no idea other than hair ties, maybe .... condoms? haha, what the heck you can put in the little round coin pouch. Oh I guess coins
> - I am IN LOVE w. the small pouchette. I have no idea why it is just FABULOUS. My plan is to sell the large pouchette, the strap and the round coin bag together with the LV box/dust bag and keep the little pouchette. The little one is a dream. I am IN LOVE  I can't say it enough


I'm guessing you are talking about the multi pochette? If I want to use separately I attach the strap just to the large on and use the mini for nights out. You can buy a chain from @organizemybag, I have in two lengths and they are excellent quality. 
I also use a vachetta cross body strap with the large or the mono strap from my Pochette Metis, it looks great! I have my apple earpods in the round purse.


----------



## LittleStar88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow guys, MPA had the steepest price increase. It’s gone up $310 in Canada - $190 in USA
> 
> So glad I got mine last year
> View attachment 4950511



So crazy! And I was kicking myself for not having bought the MPA when it went from something like $16XX to $17XX USD (can't remember the exact price). Now I feel like I got a great deal LOL!


----------



## Namwan-

Hi all,

I just got my MPA today and just noticed the stitching on the back side of the strap doesn’t look very good...is this normal?


----------



## fancyfloragurl

Namwan- said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got my MPA today and just noticed the stitching on the back side of the strap doesn’t look very good...is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 4951913


I’d take it back. It looks unprofessional for how much you pay for it.


----------



## Namwan-

fancyfloragurl said:


> I’d take it back. It looks unprofessional for how much you pay for it.



My SA sent me a photo of another strap (the back of it) at the boutique and it is quite similar, so I’m wondering if all of them are the same.


----------



## fancyfloragurl

Namwan- said:


> My SA sent me a photo of another strap (the back of it) at the boutique and it is quite similar, so I’m wondering if all of them are the same.
> 
> it looks like they just sewed the holes and thread at the same time before making hole marks then sewing. It is up to you if you decide to keep it or take it back
> 
> View attachment 4951921


----------



## fyn72

Namwan- said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got my MPA today and just noticed the stitching on the back side of the strap doesn’t look very good...is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 4951913


I've seen it look like this on most of them, as it's the underside I guess as the needle pushes through from front to back it happens?


----------



## acquiredtaste

mollylope said:


> I serioulsy can't believe I bought this bag like four days before the price increase from 1860 to 2050!! (FYI for those looking they have the khaki strap version in stock rn at the new price).
> 
> So got the bag yesterday, and I will be posting a full review at some point to my blog, but main points to note:
> - This is like a lego set, I think it is a super cool bag but it is A LOT going on. Like this is not a simple or chic bag- it's very cool and hip. I also felt like it is the center piece of any outfit you wear it with. It's so loud that I can't imagine wearing it daily
> - The larger pouchette does not have clips so this means you can't attach the gold strap to it. Maybe I'm a dodo bird but I really throught I could use the larger pouchette with the gold chain. Slightly disappointed
> - I have no idea other than hair ties, maybe .... condoms? haha, what the heck you can put in the little round coin pouch. Oh I guess coins
> - I am IN LOVE w. the small pouchette. I have no idea why it is just FABULOUS. My plan is to sell the large pouchette, the strap and the round coin bag together with the LV box/dust bag and keep the little pouchette. The little one is a dream. I am IN LOVE  I can't say it enough


LOL I kinda had to laugh at the condoms idea for the round coin purse. In mine, I keep those bath and body works sanitizers. Fits perfectly and because it’s standing upright, I don’t worry about spillage. Or you can do AirPods?


----------



## EmmJay

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A long awaited reveal. I was so good, you guys: my bag arrived weeks before Christmas, went straight under the tree and I didn’t peek at it - not once! OMG though, to unbox it and see it irl for the first time was unreal, it’s absolutely GORGEOUS!! I’m so happy and feel so, so lucky to have found 2 to cherry pick from. This is the better of the 2, of course
> View attachment 4938301
> View attachment 4938300
> View attachment 4938302
> View attachment 4938303
> View attachment 4938304
> View attachment 4938305
> View attachment 4938306
> 
> My black LV wishlist is now complete
> View attachment 4938312
> 
> ❤ @EmmJay ❤ @DrTr
> ❤ @Starbux32
> You guys were right: I’m floored by how beautiful the oversized, gunmetal hw is. The entire combo is stunning. Thanks for all your support and letting me share!


WOW!!! This is stunning!!


----------



## Xxmayxx

Hi lovelies! I was able to score the khaki MPA online last week and it arrived today! I haven't bought a brand new LV from the boutique since my pochette metis! Anyways, is it normal for the larger pochette to have a different date code from the mini pochette and coin pouch? My mini and coin pouch is SD0211, and large one is SD5230.

I was hoping the bag to be made in France and prefer it to be all the same date codes, but I feel like that's super hard or near impossible. Is it possible to have that combination? TIA!


----------



## Chiichan

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi lovelies! I was able to score the khaki MPA online last week and it arrived today! I haven't bought a brand new LV from the boutique since my pochette metis! Anyways, is it normal for the larger pochette to have a different date code from the mini pochette and coin pouch? My mini and coin pouch is SD0211, and large one is SD5230.
> 
> I was hoping the bag to be made in France and prefer it to be all the same date codes, but I feel like that's super hard or near impossible. Is it possible to have that combination? TIA!


Mine doesn’t have the same date code in the coin purse, it’s a week older than the pochettes lol.


----------



## Xxmayxx

Chiichan said:


> Mine doesn’t have the same date code in the coin purse, it’s a week older than the pochettes lol.


I need to exchange mines but I'm dreading the whole waiting in line cause of covid thing. I kind of don't want to go at all . The way it was shipped to me (all bags in one dust bag), the coin pouch on top of the mini pochette caused the zipper to have a bit of a wave. The zippers doesn't run as smooth neither.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> WOW!!! This is stunning!!


Thanks EJ! Hope you’re enjoying your beautiful Hawaiian vacay ❤️


----------



## Chiichan

Xxmayxx said:


> I need to exchange mines but I'm dreading the whole waiting in line cause of covid thing. I kind of don't want to go at all . The way it was shipped to me (all bags in one dust bag), the coin pouch on top of the mini pochette caused the zipper to have a bit of a wave. The zippers doesn't run as smooth neither.



That sucks. But if you aren’t happy with it, you should exchange it. I ordered mine through my CA, and she shipped it in the box in one dust bag with everything already attached. My zippers are pretty smooth individually, but when it’s put together the zippers are less so.


----------



## LittleStar88

Xxmayxx said:


> I need to exchange mines but I'm dreading the whole waiting in line cause of covid thing. I kind of don't want to go at all . The way it was shipped to me (all bags in one dust bag), the coin pouch on top of the mini pochette caused the zipper to have a bit of a wave. The zippers doesn't run as smooth neither.



That's disappointing. Maybe call ahead and make and appointment? That may help prevent wasting time in a line waiting, and exposure to public/virus  

Last year I ordered the MPA in pink and khaki. One came in dust bags for each piece, the other came all in one dust bag (color me crazy, but I feel like for the price each piece should have its own dust bag). Both sets had different date codes for each of the pieces. I was able to keep the pieces I preferred and send back the set I decided not to keep (I sent back the pink and kept the khaki).


----------



## Raaz

gagabag said:


> I’ve been a forever fan of Collonil since my Mulberry days a long, long time ago and have been using it for all and anything with leather - bags, shoes, jackets, lounge chairs, even car seats! I have a cupboard full of these so I have a constant supply of cans that I whip out to spray anytime
> 
> Love the pink!


Ha ha..l me tooo... love Colonil...thanks to mulberry.


----------



## quackedup

Namwan- said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got my MPA today and just noticed the stitching on the back side of the strap doesn’t look very good...is this normal?



Wow... that is horrible. Must have been sewn by someone who knows nothing about sewing.
The tension in the stitch is all wrong! ... and someone else QAing it thought it was fine to go out?!
That is even crappier construction than high street stores...


----------



## quackedup

fyn72 said:


> I've seen it look like this on most of them, as it's the underside I guess as the needle pushes through from front to back it happens?


Its just poorly made...


----------



## Namwan-

I'm waiting to return it, but they only have one other MPA at the boutique at the moment and the stitching is the same


----------



## Taimi

Namwan- said:


> I'm waiting to return it, but they only have one other MPA at the boutique at the moment and the stitching is the same


The stitching is normal. I’ve seen a lot of pics of the same kind of stitching. You can of course change it, but prepare to wait some time to find the perfect one.


----------



## Namwan-

Taimi said:


> The stitching is normal. I’ve seen a lot of pics of the same kind of stitching. You can of course change it, but prepare to wait some time to find the perfect one.



Thanks, relieved to hear that others are the same!


----------



## Xxmayxx

LittleStar88 said:


> That's disappointing. Maybe call ahead and make and appointment? That may help prevent wasting time in a line waiting, and exposure to public/virus
> 
> Last year I ordered the MPA in pink and khaki. One came in dust bags for each piece, the other came all in one dust bag (color me crazy, but I feel like for the price each piece should have its own dust bag). Both sets had different date codes for each of the pieces. I was able to keep the pieces I preferred and send back the set I decided not to keep (I sent back the pink and kept the khaki).


I went to the boutique today and they had 9 kaki mpa in stock! 2 made in France. The first one I looked at, all the date codes were different . I asked to see the 2nd one and all the date codes are the same, the logo align, the only flaw was the zipper not being as smooth as the first MIF one I looked at (no biggie, a little Vaseline on the zippers will make it run smooth). I tried on the palm spring mini and ugh, it's such a cute bag! I actually was debating on getting that one instead of the mpa! I read on another post here about the palm spring mini and golly...there seems to be so many flaws on the bag


----------



## LittleStar88

Xxmayxx said:


> I went to the boutique today and they had 9 kaki mpa in stock! 2 made in France. The first one I looked at, all the date codes were different . I asked to see the 2nd one and all the date codes are the same, the logo align, the only flaw was the zipper not being as smooth as the first MIF one I looked at (no biggie, a little Vaseline on the zippers will make it run smooth). I tried on the palm spring mini and ugh, it's such a cute bag! I actually was debating on getting that one instead of the mpa! I read on another post here about the palm spring mini and golly...there seems to be so many flaws on the bag



I have a PSM, made in Texas. It’s fine! No glaringly obvious issues. I use it more than the MPA. If you can get a PSM that you’re happy with it’s totally worth it!


----------



## Xxmayxx

LittleStar88 said:


> I have a PSM, made in Texas. It’s fine! No glaringly obvious issues. I use it more than the MPA. If you can get a PSM that you’re happy with it’s totally worth it!


I had a feeling that it'll use the psm more too! But I thought finding a mpa made in France with all the same date code was a sign. I'm also debating on if my next bag should be a vintage chanel flap or the psm. I have a chanel woc but for reason,  it doesn't wow me like how it does to so many people. I thought maybe its because of the size? Is caviar with gold hardware


----------



## irishLVgirl

Namwan- said:


> Thanks, relieved to hear that others are the same!


My stitching is the same. It’s on the underside so I didn’t mind. I wanted the bag more than I cared about the stitching


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New Felicie MPA. I wish they’d sell its tiny Kirigami-looking pouch separately lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

OMG a tropical MPA is coming! Shared by our lovely @bigverne28


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A shoutout to @CrazyCool01 for the original pics of this new collection. TY!


----------



## CrazyCool01

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A shoutout to @CrazyCool01 for the original pics of this new collection. TY!


Thanks @MyBelongs to Louis ❤️❤️


----------



## acquiredtaste

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New Felicie MPA. I wish they’d sell its tiny Kirigami-looking pouch separately lol
> 
> View attachment 4964833
> View attachment 4964834


Aw I hope they sell the strap separately. Tbh I don’t like mixing leathers when I use the MPA strap on my damier ebene pieces. Call me crazy but my mild ocd cannot handle that.


----------



## jennie_iva

Happy new year! 
I have used my Khaki MPA for more than 3 months now. But since warmer weather is here, i wanted to add some colour. 
After endless hunting down of the Rose Clair strap, i was able to purchase one from a reseller at a fair price. 
Now it’s a perfect summer piece!
I also don’t use all pieces of my MPA most of the time. How do you all wear yours?


----------



## toujours*chic

Xxmayxx said:


> I went to the boutique today and they had 9 kaki mpa in stock! 2 made in France. The first one I looked at, all the date codes were different . I asked to see the 2nd one and all the date codes are the same, the logo align, the only flaw was the zipper not being as smooth as the first MIF one I looked at (no biggie, a little Vaseline on the zippers will make it run smooth). I tried on the palm spring mini and ugh, it's such a cute bag! I actually was debating on getting that one instead of the mpa! I read on another post here about the palm spring mini and golly...there seems to be so many flaws on the bag


Cringing- please use wax paper to make the zipper glide smoothly. Vaseline is a wet product that could ooze and stain the fabric part of the zipper and create a mess generally. Maybe you have used it successfully in the past but wax paper, candle or even a bar of soap are better options imo.


----------



## Raaz

jennie_iva said:


> Happy new year!
> I have used my Khaki MPA for more than 3 months now. But since warmer weather is here, i wanted to add some colour.
> After endless hunting down of the Rose Clair strap, i was able to purchase one from a reseller at a fair price.
> Now it’s a perfect summer piece!
> I also don’t use all pieces of my MPA most of the time. How do you all wear yours?
> View attachment 4971657
> View attachment 4971658


I have worn mine in all ways possible... crossbody, shoulder, beltbag, SLG..it has the the most versatile piece in my collection. Enjoy yours.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MPA is coming in empreinte leather! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


IG vv.vouis


----------



## nesia69

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> MPA is coming in empreinte leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976011
> IG vv.vouis


Love it


----------



## Raaz

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> MPA is coming in empreinte leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976011
> IG vv.vouis


That is actually cool...price will be through the roof I reckon.


----------



## missbagwathi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> MPA is coming in empreinte leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976011
> IG vv.vouis



Is it just me, that sees it as a cheap Chanel wannabe with that strap?


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG a tropical MPA is coming! Shared by our lovely @bigverne28
> View attachment 4966160


These prints are gorgeous! The MP looks very pretty in this print too.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Did you see this second colour way @Bumbles ? This theme is so summery and dreamy, IMO those flower charms are the cherry on top 


Thanks to our LVoely @travelbliss for sharing this pic!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> MPA is coming in empreinte leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976011
> IG vv.vouis



If this would only come in the galet.....


----------



## LVMOMMY

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> MPA is coming in empreinte leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976011
> IG vv.vouis



When will this bag be released?


----------



## yebinkimm

Hi, I previously couldn’t get my hands on the multi pochette, but it now seems to be readily available in store and online. I’m thinking if I should finally get it.

Appreciate your opinion on whether you think it is still worth buying. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Do we like this mixed look? Silver & gunmetal together


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Do we like this mixed look? Silver & gunmetal together
> View attachment 5001267
> View attachment 5001307



Yes — close enough for me .  It’s hard to find the exact shade of gunmetal IMO.  I am excited to know you are/will be using this soon.


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Do we like this mixed look? Silver & gunmetal together
> View attachment 5001267
> View attachment 5001307


Yes, I put a silver chain on my Trio too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks for your responses LVoelies  @Iamminda @23adeline
I threw on the only silver chain I had so happy you like it. I’m too lazy to go searching for a chain online lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

IG fgl_lv new LV MULTIPOCHETTE
Monogram Empreinte Leather


----------



## luxurylucy

Does anyone carry the large pochette on its own? I wonder if it would look too big on my frame crossbody as a petite person. Is it too wide?


----------



## travelbliss

luxurylucy said:


> Does anyone carry the large pochette on its own? I wonder if it would look too big on my frame crossbody as a petite person. Is it too wide?



The large pochette is just a tad larger than my traditional PA.  I don't find any of these pochette styles to be too wide.  If anything, this MPA is perfectly sized for a person with a smaller frame.


----------



## maris.crane

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG fgl_lv new LV MULTIPOCHETTE
> Monogram Empreinte Leather



Ay caramba. But this would be GORGEOUS in Toutourelle.


----------



## bagonia505

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG fgl_lv new LV MULTIPOCHETTE
> Monogram Empreinte Leather
> 
> View attachment 5010060


When can we expect this release?


----------



## south-of-france

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG fgl_lv new LV MULTIPOCHETTE
> Monogram Empreinte Leather
> 
> View attachment 5010060



Ohhh me likey the black!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Brume and Blue MPA!
	

		
			
		

		
	




IG yup.iris me, ms.ppk


----------



## Chanellover2015

south-of-france said:


> Ohhh me likey the black!


I’d totally add this one as well!!


----------



## BooYah

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Do we like this mixed look? Silver & gunmetal together
> View attachment 5001267
> View attachment 5001307





23adeline said:


> Yes, I put a silver chain on my Trio too



yes, I added one as well awhile back, so me three!  absolutely love it


----------



## Iamminda

BooYah said:


> yes, I added one as well awhile back, so me three!  absolutely love it



Can i please ask all you lovelies how many inches the chain should be?  I have been looking to add one to my Trio M — think most of them are too short or too long.  Unless I get a custom one from maybe Mautto.  Thanks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda Here’s my random silver chain (used for ER set) that I compare to golden MPA chain: they’re almost the same length when not counting the end clasps on silver one. It’s hard to compare exactly b/c MPA designs/sizes are different (monogram one has clasps attached to the pouch while ER one doesn’t). HTH!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda Here’s my random silver chain (used for ER set) that I compare to golden MPA chain: they’re almost the same length when not counting the end clasps on silver one. It’s hard to compare exactly b/c MPA designs/sizes are different (monogram one has clasps attached to the pouch while ER one doesn’t). HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026137
> View attachment 5026138
> View attachment 5026140



Thanks so much for this — super helpful V , so appreciate you taking the pics for me. Can I also ask if you ever put a short chain (so it looks like a chain bag charm) in front of the Trio?  Not sure if that makes sense — think I have seen someone do that but can’t remember who.  If so, how many inches is that chain?


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda Here’s my random silver chain (used for ER set) that I compare to golden MPA chain: they’re almost the same length when not counting the end clasps on silver one. It’s hard to compare exactly b/c MPA designs/sizes are different (monogram one has clasps attached to the pouch while ER one doesn’t). HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026137
> View attachment 5026138
> View attachment 5026140


Hi MB! Just wanted to ask you, do you still love your Multi pochette and would you recommend getting one? Any pros and cons? Do you think it’s still worth it despite the price increase? (I know I’m late to the party hahaha). Thanks


----------



## BooYah

Iamminda said:


> Can i please ask all you lovelies how many inches the chain should be?  I have been looking to add one to my Trio M — think most of them are too short or too long.  Unless I get a custom one from maybe Mautto.  Thanks


@Iamminda
My silver chain for Trio Messenger is about 20 inches


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much for this — super helpful V , so appreciate you taking the pics for me. Can I also ask if you ever put a short chain (so it looks like a chain bag charm) in front of the Trio?  Not sure if that makes sense — think I have seen someone do that but can’t remember who.  If so, how many inches is that chain?


Do you mean like this? Keep in mind the ER small pouch is wider than this one, so this chain length will become shorter. I attached chain to small pouch here:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Interesting, small ER pouch is almost same width as large Mono one. Here’s silver chain:


----------



## BooYah

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda Here’s my random silver chain (used for ER set) that I compare to golden MPA chain: they’re almost the same length when not counting the end clasps on silver one. It’s hard to compare exactly b/c MPA designs/sizes are different (monogram one has clasps attached to the pouch while ER one doesn’t). HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026137
> View attachment 5026138
> View attachment 5026140



love this 
Thank you for the comparison pics


----------



## Iamminda

BooYah said:


> @Iamminda
> My silver chain for Trio Messenger is about 20 inches



Thank you BooYah .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Do you mean like this? Keep in mind the ER small pouch is wider than this one, so this chain length will become shorter. I attached chain to small pouch here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026230
> View attachment 5026239



Thanks V .  Sorry I didnt explain it well — shorter so it does not hang below the bag.  I wish I can find the pic.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Hi MB! Just wanted to ask you, do you still love your Multi pochette and would you recommend getting one? Any pros and cons? Do you think it’s still worth it despite the price increase? (I know I’m late to the party hahaha). Thanks


Hi B, yes I think it’s worth it. The only con for me is the golden chain makes a bit of noise against canvas when you walk but it’s not that big a deal.

I also discovered that the original strap is too long for me to convert to belt bag but my 3 Tourdream straps are shorter and perfect for this (I’m a 26in waist, size 40 IT). Next time I travel, I’m going to use it as a full set and the pouches separately as a belt bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Thank you BooYah .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks V .  Sorry I didnt explain it well — shorter so it does not hang below the bag.  I wish I can find the pic.


Ah ok. I tucked it in for shorter look, do you want the strap measured like this?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
it's 45cm or 17.75” from end to end


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ah ok. I tucked it in for shorter look, do you want the strap measured like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026252



Yes, something like that on the Trio, looks good.  Sorry for all my questions—I had tried to figure out on my own but just didn’t know for sure how low it should hang.  I didn’t mean to trouble you so much — I honestly thought you had one like that.  Thanks V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yes, something like that on the Trio, looks good.  Sorry for all my questions—I had tried to figure out on my own but just didn’t know for sure how low it should hang.  I didn’t mean to trouble you so much — I honestly thought you had one like that.  Thanks V


NP, good luck finding your perfect chain!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Bumbles Another consideration: MPA is cheaper than the seasonal bags releasing. It’s still a great deal for all the Looks you get. I would get it before another price increase  

GL deciding!


----------



## Taimi

I can’t stop thinking about this bag either, maybe I should get it down the road. The problem is I’d love to buy a MWT version, with the dog stickers, and that’s pricey!


----------



## travelbliss

Am I the only one who wishes that LV removed the leather tabs on the fronts of the MPA bags ???  The BTP collection version releasing in April is on my list (Brume), but I can't help imagining how much more stunning all MPAs would be _sans_ that leather tab !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Am I the only one who wishes that LV removed the leather tabs on the fronts of the MPA bags ???  The BTP collection version releasing in April is on my list (Brume), but I can't help imagining how much more stunning all MPAs would be _sans_ that leather tab !!


I agree!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

IG foxylv
Multi pochette 

$2490
M45777
Will come in 3 colors preorders are available.


----------



## mocchi07

Does vachetta darken if you quickly wipe the water off the leather tab? My mini pochette accidentally dropped from my shoulder when I went to reach for something, and it fell on top of snow. I wiped it quickly after a couple seconds, and I'm surprised it didn't leave a big watermark because the entire leather tab touched the snow.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Trio got some side action today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Another men’s iteration for fall/winter


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New empreinte MPA’s on Germany site:


----------



## EmmJay

Today, I received the Empreinte Multi Pochette in Noir and there’s no date code. However, my CA sent me a pic of the same bag in Cream and it has a date code. He has two Cream Multi Pochettes and only one has a date code. My CA told me not to worry about not seeing a date code and this is the new normal. I’ve recently received other items that have date codes. Just an FYI. Keep calm and enjoy your new LV items.


----------



## Valeriabloom

EmmJay said:


> Today, I received the Empreinte Multi Pochette in Noir and there’s no date code. However, my CA sent me a pic of the same bag in Cream and it has a date code. He has two Cream Multi Pochettes and only one has a date code. My CA told me not to worry about not seeing a date code and this is the new normal. I’ve recently received other items that have date codes. Just an FYI. Keep calm and enjoy your new LV items.
> 
> View attachment 5045993
> 
> View attachment 5045994



hello yes that’s normal
Could you please share more photos? 
how do you like it ? It should be bigger than a normal MPA
I am considering the one in cream color a lot


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EmmJay said:


> Today, I received the Empreinte Multi Pochette in Noir and there’s no date code. However, my CA sent me a pic of the same bag in Cream and it has a date code. He has two Cream Multi Pochettes and only one has a date code. My CA told me not to worry about not seeing a date code and this is the new normal. I’ve recently received other items that have date codes. Just an FYI. Keep calm and enjoy your new LV items.
> 
> View attachment 5045993
> 
> View attachment 5045994


Congrats on your new MPA, EmmJay!

Thanks for sharing the date code info. Surprisingly, some BTP items still have date codes also. Lol I miss them already and I’m really hoping my pink NF and pouch come with them


----------



## Valeriabloom

Yes also my new neverfull in empriente doesn’t have a data code but I miss it 
And hope if I ordered MPA in creme there can be one


----------



## EmmJay

I downloaded the NFC Tools App and I was able to scan my item that has an NFC chip. I scanned it twice. The last eight alpha numeric characters of the serial number was the same on both scans. The tag type is also unique. The serial number is 16 alpha numeric characters. I’m unsure as to what any of the information means. However, it was reassuring that I was able to scan it. The app allows you to save the scan but because the scan is not unique, I didn’t save it. 
Another interesting thing, the smaller pochette from the multi did not scan. My CA said the chip is in the larger Pochette. I think this is very interesting considering some people tend to sell some of their items that are bundled like the multi Pochette. I hope this new technology ends the replica market and curb reseller habits (those who buy for the purpose of reselling only).


----------



## south-of-france

Finally joining this club with the By the Pool blue MPA


----------



## Miss Liz

Saw this in store for the first time in Vegas this week and instantly chose it over the other bags I was considering!  Love it already - so many options and functions and the khaki strap is such a gorgeous shade. Must catch up on 187 pages of this thread.


----------



## idlehen

If you already had the canvas MPA, do you think it's a waste of money to get the empreinte one too? I own the Khaki MPA already (which I really like and have no intention of selling) but yesterday I saw someone carrying the smaller blank empreinte pouch with the chain and it was so cute that now I kind of want it. I love the chain that comes with it and it just seems more elegant than the canvas version (which I feel is more hip/trendy). Maybe I'm just trying to fill the "little dressy black bag" in my collection...


----------



## bigverne28

idlehen said:


> If you already had the canvas MPA, do you think it's a waste of money to get the empreinte one too? I own the Khaki MPA already (which I really like and have no intention of selling) but yesterday I saw someone carrying the smaller blank empreinte pouch with the chain and it was so cute that now I kind of want it. I love the chain that comes with it and it just seems more elegant than the canvas version (which I feel is more hip/trendy). Maybe I'm just trying to fill the "little dressy black bag" in my collection...


I think they’re very different. The canvas is more casual/sporty. The black is smart, classic when separated and makes for a lovely evening bag. I like that the chain strap can also be used on both pieces unlike the canvas version.


----------



## idlehen

bigverne28 said:


> I think they’re very different. The canvas is more casual/sporty. The black is smart, classic when separated and makes for a lovely evening bag. I like that the chain strap can also be used on both pieces unlike the canvas version.


Yes, the chain on the canvas version was SUCH a disappointment. I was looking forward to using it on other bags as well only to find it doesn't come with a clip on the ends. I was glad to find the one on the leather version can be used on both pouches. I have the normal PA as well in mono and DE, which is why I'm hesitant to buy even more pouch-style bags. Though maybe I will just sell one of them to offset the costs.


----------



## bbkctpf

EmmJay said:


> I downloaded the NFC Tools App and I was able to scan my item that has an NFC chip. I scanned it twice. The last eight alpha numeric characters of the serial number was the same on both scans. The tag type is also unique. The serial number is 16 alpha numeric characters. I’m unsure as to what any of the information means. However, it was reassuring that I was able to scan it. The app allows you to save the scan but because the scan is not unique, I didn’t save it.
> Another interesting thing, the smaller pochette from the multi did not scan. My CA said the chip is in the larger Pochette. I think this is very interesting considering some people tend to sell some of their items that are bundled like the multi Pochette. I hope this new technology ends the replica market and curb reseller habits (those who buy for the purpose of reselling only).


Thanks for the tip!  I was able to do the same with my recent BTP purchases!


----------



## EveyB

EmmJay said:


> I downloaded the NFC Tools App and I was able to scan my item that has an NFC chip. I scanned it twice. The last eight alpha numeric characters of the serial number was the same on both scans. The tag type is also unique. The serial number is 16 alpha numeric characters. I’m unsure as to what any of the information means. However, it was reassuring that I was able to scan it. The app allows you to save the scan but because the scan is not unique, I didn’t save it.
> Another interesting thing, the smaller pochette from the multi did not scan. My CA said the chip is in the larger Pochette. I think this is very interesting considering some people tend to sell some of their items that are bundled like the multi Pochette. I hope this new technology ends the replica market and curb reseller habits (those who buy for the purpose of reselling only).


EmmJay could you share a modshot with your black Empreinte MPA, if you don’t mind?


----------



## lvlover10

Hi everyone, can anyone advise if the multipochette is still in style? Do you think this is a trend only and will be over shortly?


----------



## NoahVasq

DIY Multi Pochette/Trio Pouch? DA Pochette Accessoires, Monogram Bucket GM Replacement Pochette (Only obtainable as repair piece), DE Mini Pochette Accessoires and a monogram 16mm strap.


----------



## Miss Liz

lvlover10 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone advise if the multipochette is still in style? Do you think this is a trend only and will be over shortly?


I think it is definitely still in style as LV released some variations this season and there are similar bags by other designers out there too. I do think the style is a trend, but not worried that it will be over shortly. Even if it were, I would still be fine wearing the bag and also using the various pieces alone and in other combinations.


----------



## lvlover10

Miss Liz said:


> I think it is definitely still in style as LV released some variations this season and there are similar bags by other designers out there too. I do think the style is a trend, but not worried that it will be over shortly. Even if it were, I would still be fine wearing the bag and also using the various pieces alone and in other combinations.


Thank you. Would you choose this over the Felicie? I am just not sure about the very thick strap.


----------



## Miss Liz

Yes, over the Felicie Pochette and over the Strap and Go version. But that is of course just my opinion, based on functionality and usefulness for my lifestyle. I love the wide khaki strap, but also have a chain strap that can be used esp for the larger pochette when that is all you want to carry. 
Maybe wait a bit since you’re unsure? 


lvlover10 said:


> Thank you. Would you choose this over the Felicie? I am just not sure about the very thick strap.


----------



## lvlover10

Miss Liz said:


> Yes, over the Felicie Pochette and over the Strap and Go version. But that is of course just my opinion, based on functionality and usefulness for my lifestyle. I love the wide khaki strap, but also have a chain strap that can be used esp for the larger pochette when that is all you want to carry.
> Maybe wait a bit since you’re unsure?


Oh I actually have a thinner vachetta strap from LV that I could use on the multipochette. I think like how the multipochette is very unstructured. Do you think you fit a good amount in the multipochette? I heard on here that the Felicie is getting discontinued so might want to grab that one before I cannot but also need to make sure that is true.


----------



## DrTr

lvlover10 said:


> Oh I actually have a thinner vachetta strap from LV that I could use on the multipochette. I think like how the multipochette is very unstructured. Do you think you fit a good amount in the multipochette? I heard on here that the Felicie is getting discontinued so might want to grab that one before I cannot but also need to make sure that is true.


I fit quite a bit in my MPA - more than I can carry in my FP.  I love the MPA as I can tak one or 3 pieces depending on what I need, and my iPhone 12 max fits in the smaller pochette which is great. I’m surprised to hear the felicie might be d/c, they keep making it in new and different leathers and canvas.


----------



## idlehen

I got my empreinte MPA and thought I'd share some comparison photos with the canvas version (I left out the coin pouch because I don't use it and forgot about it). To be honest this was kind of an impulse buy and I may end up returning it (do I really need 2 versions of the same bag?). I just happen to see someone walking around with this version and really loved the look and nabbed it while it was in stock on the website.







Chain length comparison. The leather version is quite a bit longer. I actually like the length of the canvas version a little better.





Small pouches are basically the same size. The leather version is just a tad longer and wider, but I'm not sure if it really makes a difference in how much actually fits.





The bigger pouches are the same length but the leather one is a bit taller and wider. I found the lining on the inside of mine isn't quite the same size as the outer leather though. It seems a little shorter? I'm not sure if that is to prevent the bottom from sagging out over time. It doesn't really bother me though. 




Hardware is also a little different. D rings are larger on the leather one and the zipper has a nicer pull. Also the zipper on the leather version is waaaay smoother and nicer to use than the canvas one. Tbh the canvas zipper sucks and it doesn't open smoothly at all.

Overall I really like the leather version. It does offer a more elegant look. With the canvas version I always wear the the two pouches connected but I don't see myself doing that with the leather one. I think I'd rather use the bags independent of each other. I love the chain on the leather version as well as it actually has clasps on the end so it can be used on the larger pochette. I have to admit I'm not overly fond of the leather strap though. The leather kind of feels a bit cheap to me? I think it's what the newer coated leather that ebene pieces have (I'm not sure since my only ebene pieces are from awhile ago). The longer length on it is just barely acceptable for crossbody for me (I'm 5'2), though I wish it was an inch or two longer.

For reference, both my bags are Made in USA. The leather one imo, is made better and basically perfect. There are no lumps and everything is very even. I feel like there are some bulges in my canvas MPA where maybe the canvas wasn't sewn evenly so it warps a bit. It's a little hard to tell since canvas is not as structured to begin with.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Thanks for your comparison!! It’s quite good and informative - thanks for the side by side pics, and even though they are quite similar they still have their own differences.

the empreinte one is for sure more dressy and I do like the fact that it’s a bit more discreet. You can use the straps for any other bag you might have. I do have the canvas version and I really like it and like you it did cross my mind about getting the leather version but I snapped out of it. I do like though that the leather one seems a bit more structured, it’s wider by a bjt and yes that zipper is so much nicer.

I say if you are able to then keep it unless you have something else in mind (pre-fall collection) coming up or something else from another brand.


----------



## bitterpeach

idlehen said:


> I got my empreinte MPA and thought I'd share some comparison photos with the canvas version (I left out the coin pouch because I don't use it and forgot about it). To be honest this was kind of an impulse buy and I may end up returning it (do I really need 2 versions of the same bag?). I just happen to see someone walking around with this version and really loved the look and nabbed it while it was in stock on the website.
> 
> View attachment 5081768
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081769
> 
> Chain length comparison. The leather version is quite a bit longer. I actually like the length of the canvas version a little better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081770
> View attachment 5081771
> 
> Small pouches are basically the same size. The leather version is just a tad longer and wider, but I'm not sure if it really makes a difference in how much actually fits.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081772
> View attachment 5081773
> 
> The bigger pouches are the same length but the leather one is a bit taller and wider. I found the lining on the inside of mine isn't quite the same size as the outer leather though. It seems a little shorter? I'm not sure if that is to prevent the bottom from sagging out over time. It doesn't really bother me though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081774
> 
> Hardware is also a little different. D rings are larger on the leather one and the zipper has a nicer pull. Also the zipper on the leather version is waaaay smoother and nicer to use than the canvas one. Tbh the canvas zipper sucks and it doesn't open smoothly at all.
> 
> Overall I really like the leather version. It does offer a more elegant look. With the canvas version I always wear the the two pouches connected but I don't see myself doing that with the leather one. I think I'd rather use the bags independent of each other. I love the chain on the leather version as well as it actually has clasps on the end so it can be used on the larger pochette. I have to admit I'm not overly fond of the leather strap though. The leather kind of feels a bit cheap to me? I think it's what the newer coated leather that ebene pieces have (I'm not sure since my only ebene pieces are from awhile ago). The longer length on it is just barely acceptable for crossbody for me (I'm 5'2), though I wish it was an inch or two longer.
> 
> For reference, both my bags are Made in USA. The leather one imo, is made better and basically perfect. There are no lumps and everything is very even. I feel like there are some bulges in my canvas MPA where maybe the canvas wasn't sewn evenly so it warps a bit. It's a little hard to tell since canvas is not as structured to begin with.



I just got the empreinte version and wish I had both.  Instead, I got the green strap online and have used it with the empreinte to give it a little bit of a different look.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Thank you for comparison!


----------



## EveyB

I went to LV the other day to try on some bags and I absolutely fell in love with the MPA in Empreinte. It is stunning, the chain is very beautiful and even though it is a tad long when worn as a decoration, it is the perfect length for carrying one of the pouches alone on the shoulder. Even if the multi pochette trend goes completely away, the pouches can be carried as separate bags.
The leather of the long strap could be of a nicer quality, but it is really soft and did not dig into my shoulder at all.
Here is a picture of me trying it on in store. I’m 5’8 and the length felt perfect for me.


----------



## idlehen

Chanellover2015 said:


> Thanks for your comparison!! It’s quite good and informative - thanks for the side by side pics, and even though they are quite similar they still have their own differences.
> 
> the empreinte one is for sure more dressy and I do like the fact that it’s a bit more discreet. You can use the straps for any other bag you might have. I do have the canvas version and I really like it and like you it did cross my mind about getting the leather version but I snapped out of it. I do like though that the leather one seems a bit more structured, it’s wider by a bjt and yes that zipper is so much nicer.
> 
> I say if you are able to then keep it unless you have something else in mind (pre-fall collection) coming up or something else from another brand.


You're welcome! I am leaning towards keeping it. But I still have a few more days in the return period so we'll see. I really do like it, but I feel like I will get way more use from my existing canvas version instead. I might sell off some of my SLGs I don't use to make up for the cost, then maybe at least I won't feel guilty lol. 



bitterpeach said:


> I just got the empreinte version and wish I had both.  Instead, I got the green strap online and have used it with the empreinte to give it a little bit of a different look.


That's a good direction to go! I love the khaki strap actually. I didn't think I would, because it looked so sporty and trendy which is not really me at all, but it's so comfortable!



Love_N_Lune said:


> Thank you for comparison!


You're welcome!


----------



## Chanellover2015

EveyB said:


> I went to LV the other day to try on some bags and I absolutely fell in love with the MPA in Empreinte. It is stunning, the chain is very beautiful and even though it is a tad long when worn as a decoration, it is the perfect length for carrying one of the pouches alone on the shoulder. Even if the multi pochette trend goes completely away, the pouches can be carried as separate bags.
> The leather of the long strap could be of a nicer quality, but it is really soft and did not dig into my shoulder at all.
> Here is a picture of me trying it on in store. I’m 5’8 and the length felt perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5081893


Looks so good on you!!


----------



## EveyB

Chanellover2015 said:


> Looks so good on you!!


Thank you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> I went to LV the other day to try on some bags and I absolutely fell in love with the MPA in Empreinte. It is stunning, the chain is very beautiful and even though it is a tad long when worn as a decoration, it is the perfect length for carrying one of the pouches alone on the shoulder. Even if the multi pochette trend goes completely away, the pouches can be carried as separate bags.
> The leather of the long strap could be of a nicer quality, but it is really soft and did not dig into my shoulder at all.
> Here is a picture of me trying it on in store. I’m 5’8 and the length felt perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5081893


Nice! Hope you get it soon


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday guys! I found the perfect chunky chain for my Trio today  Orange LVoe lol


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday guys! I found the perfect chunky chain for my Trio today  Orange LVoe lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082043
> View attachment 5082045
> View attachment 5082047
> View attachment 5082048


I love it V .  Would you happen to know how many inches that is?  I am still wanting to get a short chain for mine but still not sure what length I should get (even after all the help and pics you have given me on this).  Thanks.


----------



## Toks

Valeriabloom said:


> Yes also my new neverfull in empriente doesn’t have a data code but I miss it
> And hope if I ordered MPA in creme there can be one


 Did you get the cream MPA?


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday guys! I found the perfect chunky chain for my Trio today  Orange LVoe lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082043
> View attachment 5082045
> View attachment 5082047
> View attachment 5082048


Wow, love it! I adore how you always find the perfect accessories to your bags


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nice! Hope you get it soon


I’m going to pick it up on Saturday  I am so excited.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Wow, love it! I adore how you always find the perfect accessories to your bags





EveyB said:


> I’m going to pick it up on Saturday  I am so excited.


Thanks  So excited for you! 


Iamminda said:


> I love it V .  Would you happen to know how many inches that is?  I am still wanting to get a short chain for mine but still not sure what length I should get (even after all the help and pics you have given me on this).  Thanks.


TY dear IM, I will measure for you tonight


----------



## balen.girl

idlehen said:


> I got my empreinte MPA and thought I'd share some comparison photos with the canvas version (I left out the coin pouch because I don't use it and forgot about it). To be honest this was kind of an impulse buy and I may end up returning it (do I really need 2 versions of the same bag?). I just happen to see someone walking around with this version and really loved the look and nabbed it while it was in stock on the website.
> 
> View attachment 5081768
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081769
> 
> Chain length comparison. The leather version is quite a bit longer. I actually like the length of the canvas version a little better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081770
> View attachment 5081771
> 
> Small pouches are basically the same size. The leather version is just a tad longer and wider, but I'm not sure if it really makes a difference in how much actually fits.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081772
> View attachment 5081773
> 
> The bigger pouches are the same length but the leather one is a bit taller and wider. I found the lining on the inside of mine isn't quite the same size as the outer leather though. It seems a little shorter? I'm not sure if that is to prevent the bottom from sagging out over time. It doesn't really bother me though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081774
> 
> Hardware is also a little different. D rings are larger on the leather one and the zipper has a nicer pull. Also the zipper on the leather version is waaaay smoother and nicer to use than the canvas one. Tbh the canvas zipper sucks and it doesn't open smoothly at all.
> 
> Overall I really like the leather version. It does offer a more elegant look. With the canvas version I always wear the the two pouches connected but I don't see myself doing that with the leather one. I think I'd rather use the bags independent of each other. I love the chain on the leather version as well as it actually has clasps on the end so it can be used on the larger pochette. I have to admit I'm not overly fond of the leather strap though. The leather kind of feels a bit cheap to me? I think it's what the newer coated leather that ebene pieces have (I'm not sure since my only ebene pieces are from awhile ago). The longer length on it is just barely acceptable for crossbody for me (I'm 5'2), though I wish it was an inch or two longer.
> 
> For reference, both my bags are Made in USA. The leather one imo, is made better and basically perfect. There are no lumps and everything is very even. I feel like there are some bulges in my canvas MPA where maybe the canvas wasn't sewn evenly so it warps a bit. It's a little hard to tell since canvas is not as structured to begin with.


Thank you for sharing comparisons. I am in a dilema, I have canvas MPA but wanting the leather too. Still haven’t pull the trigger yet. I have bandouliere in black, it will be perfect to mix and match here and there, so I think the leather one is very versatile. Hmm.. I think I need to make decisions soon.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Here you go @Iamminda 57 cm


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here you go @Iamminda 57 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083133



Thanks so much — you are the best V.  This is very helpful since I can’t visualize how certain lengths would look. Much appreciated


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much — you are the best V.  This is very helpful since I can’t visualize how certain lengths would look. Much appreciated


YW! Lol I’m the same, so I had to test this one out in person before ordering a gunmetal chain for my Trio


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just got my new panels for organizing LV pouches. They’re perfect!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Left to right: NF pouches, Trio Messenger, Double Zip Pochette, Party PS bracelet, MPA rose


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just got my new panels for organizing LV pouches. They’re perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086665
> 
> Left to right: NF pouches, Trio Messenger, Double Zip Pochette, Party PS bracelet, MPA rose


Omg! This is so nice and definitely well organised and so inviting to use! Love it MB!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Omg! This is so nice and definitely well organised and so inviting to use! Love it MB!


Thanks B  I’m very happy to have found this set. The new layout already feels so much more convenient, seeing all my pouches in one spot and easily switching them out day to day. I rearranged my collection for this final look


----------



## iamthecutest

I let my SA know around a week ago I'd like to purchase the MPA khaki.  He said they aren't orderable right now but would let me know when they get one in.  There is now one in transit to the store.  So excited!


----------



## Bumbles

iamthecutest said:


> I let my SA know around a week ago I'd like to purchase the MPA khaki.  He said they aren't orderable right now but would let me know when they get one in.  There is now one in transit to the store.  So excited!


Great news! Congrats


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just ordered this for my MPA  I’m so excited for a strap lol > you know you’re an LV addict when...


----------



## iamthecutest

I am so in love with my new bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

iamthecutest said:


> I am so in love with my new bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096684


Congratulations! You’re going to love its functionality  Enjoy!


----------



## thelilestkat

This MPA is gorgeous.  Thanks so much for modeling it!


----------



## idlehen

Seeing how this thread is 189 pages long, should it just be made into the clubhouse thread? I don't think there is one for the MPA yet


----------



## truongtra86

Hi everyone, I finally laid hand on MPA after months of following it & this is my first LV bag ever. I love the bag & its overall look, but there are few things bother me:
1.  I got the one made in USA with no date code.
2. I have noticed few dents on the bags which I dont know if these were normal for LV non-structural bags or they were defects, or I’m being picky.
3. The stiches of strap does not look neat.  
I’m considering returning MPA, but also worries that I may not be able to get one later. It was the only one at the LV store I bought it from. 
Thank you.


----------



## idlehen

truongtra86 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally laid hand on MPA after months of following it & this is my first LV bag ever. I love the bag & its overall look, but there are few things bother me:
> 1.  I got the one made in USA with no date code.
> 2. I have noticed few dents on the bags which I dont know if these were normal for LV non-structural bags or they were defects, or I’m being picky.
> 3. The stiches of strap does not look neat.
> I’m considering returning MPA, but also worries that I may not be able to get one later. It was the only one at the LV store I bought it from.
> Thank you.


If there is no date code then you can assume it's a newer bag with the microchip instead (I got the leather MPA also without a date code last month). As for the lumps and bumps, my canvas MPA was also quite lumpy and I don't have an issue with it (it sort of fixed itself with use). You can try stuffing it to even it out.


----------



## thelilestkat

truongtra86 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally laid hand on MPA after months of following it & this is my first LV bag ever. I love the bag & its overall look, but there are few things bother me:
> 1.  I got the one made in USA with no date code.
> 2. I have noticed few dents on the bags which I dont know if these were normal for LV non-structural bags or they were defects, or I’m being picky.
> 3. The stiches of strap does not look neat.
> I’m considering returning MPA, but also worries that I may not be able to get one later. It was the only one at the LV store I bought it from.
> Thank you.




I agree with the previous statement.  Sometimes the canvas gets dents because its not structured.  I think you could easily fix this with a bag organizer that helps keep its shape in these small bags (especially since when they sit on the body they are up against each other).  Hope that helps!  Congrats on your first LV too!


----------



## EveyB

How do you all store your MPAs? Standing upright or lying on back? And should Empreinte be stored in a different way than canvas? Thanks a lot!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> How do you all store your MPAs? Standing upright or lying on back? And should Empreinte be stored in a different way than canvas? Thanks a lot!


My MPA was in individual dustbags, stuffed and lying flat on top of one another until I received acrylic dividers for organizing. Now they’re all upright and easily accessible. Canvas is fine when stacked but I think empreinte should be stored upright (not squished) so the imprint on them is not unnecessarily flattened - my PM empreinte is stored standing like this


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My MPA was in individual dustbags, stuffed and lying flat on top of one another until I received acrylic dividers for organizing. Now they’re all upright and easily accessible. Canvas is fine when stacked but I think empreinte should be stored upright (not squished) so the imprint on them is not unnecessarily flattened - my PM empreinte is stored standing like this


I see what you mean, thanks so much!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> I see what you mean, thanks so much!


You’re welcome 

If you’re like animal prints the Wild at Heart collection will have 2 empreinte MPA’s:


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You’re welcome
> 
> If you’re like animal prints the Wild at Heart collection will have 2 empreinte MPA’s:



Thanks for posting. I really like the cognac brown Empreinte! But I’d prefer it without the rest 
Since I bought the Marelle I have purse peace for summer, but will keep looking for a black MPA


----------



## thelilestkat

Love this bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday from this Rose cutie


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5107747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday from this Rose cutie


This bag is definitely a cutie. I love the look esp with it’s filled and a little chubby! So gorgeous! Happy Friday MB!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5107747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday from this Rose cutie


Happy Friday to you too! I agree with @Bumbles it looks particularly cute when filled a little


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> This bag is definitely a cutie. I love the look esp with it’s filled and a little chubby! So gorgeous! Happy Friday MB!


Thanks dear B! Lol I had to come prepared for the vaccine waiting - so my MPA was trial tested and I’m happy to report it fits a ton (snacks, iPhone, gaming, airpods, wallet, etc.)  Happy Saturday hun!


EveyB said:


> Happy Friday to you too! I agree with @Bumbles it looks particularly cute when filled a little


Thanks dear Evey! Happy you like this _au naturel_ shot lol. It reminds me of how I look during the holidays Happy weekend babe


----------



## iqaganda

Hi there lovies! I am eyeing this bag for quite some time now and couldn’t decide whether I should get the light pink or the khaki strap.. My heart is saying light pink but my mind is saying khaki because it is easier to maintain (stains and all). How did you ladies decide which colour of the strap to get and why? All inputs are very much appreciated thank you so much!!


----------



## idlehen

iqaganda said:


> Hi there lovies! I am eyeing this bag for quite some time now and couldn’t decide whether I should get the light pink or the khaki strap.. My heart is saying light pink but my mind is saying khaki because it is easier to maintain (stains and all). How did you ladies decide which colour of the strap to get and why? All inputs are very much appreciated thank you so much!!


I had the same issue. I really liked the pink but I ended up getting khaki and I think it was the right choice. I just feel like it matches everything better and is more all season. I just use a vachetta strap I got from Etsy for when I want a more delicate/feminine look.


----------



## thelilestkat

iqaganda said:


> Hi there lovies! I am eyeing this bag for quite some time now and couldn’t decide whether I should get the light pink or the khaki strap.. My heart is saying light pink but my mind is saying khaki because it is easier to maintain (stains and all). How did you ladies decide which colour of the strap to get and why? All inputs are very much appreciated thank you so much!!


I agree with the previous post.  I think the khaki is more neutral and would match more.  If you go with the khaki you can always add just the pink strap later on if you want.  But if you were to pick ONLY one, I’d def go with khaki.  Hope that helps a little!


----------



## brnicutie

iqaganda said:


> Hi there lovies! I am eyeing this bag for quite some time now and couldn’t decide whether I should get the light pink or the khaki strap.. My heart is saying light pink but my mind is saying khaki because it is easier to maintain (stains and all). How did you ladies decide which colour of the strap to get and why? All inputs are very much appreciated thank you so much!!


I have the khaki and love it. It's definitely easier to care for than the pink. I'm biased though. I don't really like pink. Go with what your heart tells you.


----------



## south-of-france

I tried on the pink and decided not to go with it, when it came out. I didn’t like the whole bag because of the shiny pink and shiny very yellow gold. Now I really like it with the khaki and can wear other pochettes with it as well. The blue MPA is great too, beige and gold worked very well.


----------



## iqaganda

idlehen said:


> I had the same issue. I really liked the pink but I ended up getting khaki and I think it was the right choice. I just feel like it matches everything better and is more all season. I just use a vachetta strap I got from Etsy for when I want a more delicate/feminine look.



Thank you for all your input! I’ll go with khaki then. The pink one is currently available but the Khaki one is still sold out in HK website.. I guess I’ll wait for the Khaki one!


----------



## daydreamflower

Received my MPA in empreinte through the online shop and I’m surprised it didn’t come with stuffing etc. No date code so it’s probably a new bag. Gotta inspect the bag  .....


----------



## Faye Miao

daydreamflower said:


> Received my MPA in empreinte through the online shop and I’m surprised it didn’t come with stuffing etc. No date code so it’s probably a new bag. Gotta inspect the bag  .....


Congrats on the new bag! Mine came with only 1 dust bag too... which color did you get?can you see where it’s made?


----------



## daydreamflower

Faye Miao said:


> Congrats on the new bag! Mine came with only 1 dust bag too... which color did you get?can you see where it’s made?


Thank you so much! Hope you're enjoying yours!  Mine is in black and MIF. Think I got lucky  What is yours?
Thank you for the info!! Guess thats "normal" for this bag?? I was worried that i got a faulty/returned item, because all the packaging is missing but so far I can't see any flaws (phew).


----------



## idlehen

daydreamflower said:


> Thank you so much! Hope you're enjoying yours!  Mine is in black and MIF. Think I got lucky  What is yours?
> Thank you for the info!! Guess thats "normal" for this bag?? I was worried that i got a faulty/returned item, because all the packaging is missing but so far I can't see any flaws (phew).


There's not much packaging for LV items tbh lol, so you may not be missing anything. I got the MPA, the PA, and the mini PA and none of them came with any stuffing. My MPA only came with 1 dustbag as well (I think earlier ones came with 3). Not sure if it's good or bad, but LV doesn't have tons of (if any) tissue paper in their packaging like most other brands.


----------



## Faye Miao

daydreamflower said:


> Thank you so much! Hope you're enjoying yours!  Mine is in black and MIF. Think I got lucky  What is yours?
> Thank you for the info!! Guess thats "normal" for this bag?? I was worried that i got a faulty/returned item, because all the packaging is missing but so far I can't see any flaws (phew).


Haha. I’m in the US so mine is made in USA(no surprise). I got the cream color, it’s gorgeous IRL but I’m kinda afraid to use it, also I’m not sure if MPA would go out of style..? So hesitant if I should keep it (but I love the color!) any advise ?


----------



## daydreamflower

idlehen said:


> There's not much packaging for LV items tbh lol, so you may not be missing anything. I got the MPA, the PA, and the mini PA and none of them came with any stuffing. My MPA only came with 1 dustbag as well (I think earlier ones came with 3). Not sure if it's good or bad, but LV doesn't have tons of (if any) tissue paper in their packaging like most other brands.


Now that you've mentioned it ... my felicie didn't have any stuffing either. Well I guess they're trying to be more "environment" friendly  




Faye Miao said:


> Haha. I’m in the US so mine is made in USA(no surprise). I got the cream color, it’s gorgeous IRL but I’m kinda afraid to use it, also I’m not sure if MPA would go out of style..? So hesitant if I should keep it (but I love the color!) any advise ?


It looks gorgeous in cream! I'd totally buy it if i'm not a scare cat (-> dirty, color transfer etc)
Oh what a coincidence!!! I'm having the same issue! I really like the bag and I think even if the trend is "dying" you can still use the bags separately? I'm also having an issue with the weight when the bag is full (I'm a bit "weight sensitive" since I'm having shoulder problems) ... and the bag is too small to carry a water bottle in it. But i knew that before buying the bag haha


----------



## Faye Miao

I have most of my lv in monogram so I really want to add something different and good for the summer, and the cream seems to be perfect! I was debating between the cream MPA or the Neverfull tote in DA, turns out I want both (coz they are so different!) hahaha, like you said if the trend died off we can use the bags separately, but in the meantime I still feel $2400after tax for two small pochette is too much (I fee guilty!)... but maybe it’s the way things are now,,, they will just keep getting more expensive. Also I feel this leather version is not too heavy, maybe change to a wider strap can help the shoulder pressure.


----------



## Faye Miao

[/QUOTE]


daydreamflower said:


> It looks gorgeous in cream! I'd totally buy it if i'm not a scare cat (-> dirty, color transfer etc)
> Oh what a coincidence!!! I'm having the same issue! I really like the bag and I think even if the trend is "dying" you can still use the bags separately? I'm also having an issue with the weight when the bag is full (I'm a bit "weight sensitive" since I'm having shoulder problems) ... and the bag is too small to carry a water bottle in it. But i knew that before buying the bag haha


#2,861
I have most of my lv in monogram so I really want to add something different and good for the summer, and the cream seems to be perfect! I was debating between the cream MPA or the Neverfull tote in DA, turns out I want both (coz they are so different!) hahaha, like you said if the trend died off we can use the bags separately, but in the meantime I still feel $2400after tax for two small pochette is too much (I fee guilty!)... but maybe it’s the way things are now,,, they will just keep getting more expensive. Also I feel this leather version is not too heavy, maybe change to a wider strap can help the shoulder pressure.


----------



## LizzieLV

iqaganda said:


> Thank you for all your input! I’ll go with khaki then. The pink one is currently available but the Khaki one is still sold out in HK website.. I guess I’ll wait for the Khaki one!



i went with the intention to get the khaki but I tried the pink on and loved it so much more! I also loved the pink because you can always buy the khaki strap later on - the pink strap is only available with the purchase of the multi pochette itself. also pink is a neutral in my wardrobe!


----------



## EveyB

Does someone here have the Zoe wallet and could take a picture of how it fits inside the MPA? Or what other wallets/card holders do you use with the MPA? Thanks a lot!


----------



## DrTr

LizzieLV said:


> i went with the intention to get the khaki but I tried the pink on and loved it so much more! I also loved the pink because you can always buy the khaki strap later on - the pink strap is only available with the purchase of the multi pochette itself. also pink is a neutral in my wardrobe!


Yay - the pink strap is gorgeous, and after much use for a year it doesn’t get dirty and still looks brand new!  Pink goes with everything I wear -as you say pink is a neutral  Enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> Does someone here have the Zoe wallet and could take a picture of how it fits inside the MPA? Or what other wallets/card holders do you use with the MPA? Thanks a lot!


Hi EveyB - your request caught my eye so I decided to grab 4 wallets I can use in my MPA in both pouches. I don’t have the Zoe but my Victorine is larger.  I showed it in the small pouch. I tried a CCH, pocket organizer, Victorine and an H small Bearn wallet.  My iPhone 12 pro Max fits in small and large pouch. HTH!


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Hi EveyB - your request caught my eye so I decided to grab 4 wallets I can use in my MPA in both pouches. I don’t have the Zoe but my Victorine is larger.  I showed it in the small pouch. I tried a CCH, pocket organizer, Victorine and an H small Bearn wallet.  My iPhone 12 pro Max fits in small and large pouch. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5126197
> View attachment 5126198
> View attachment 5126199
> View attachment 5126200


Wow that is so nice of you!  Thank you! 
Which option do you prefer for the MPA?
I still regret not getting the fuchsia CCH


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> Wow that is so nice of you!  Thank you!
> Which option do you prefer for the MPA?
> I still regret not getting the fuchsia CCH


Of course!  For some reason (probably I’m in long weekend mode rather than work, tho still “working”  ) I had fun doing that photo shoot. Probably I reach for the CCH or the pocket organizer the most in my smaller LV pochette bags. They are thinner/flatter and make more room for other things. That said the MPA holds quite a lot anyway. My AirPod pros fit perfectly in the round coin case that frees up room in the main pochettes. My H wallet I showed for size/thickness, I only use that one in my H bags typically. And the victorine I typically use in a tote because it seems so thick now.

 I’m such a fan of the CCH and PO now! I have 3 CCH, fuschia, denim and mono eclipse reverse and I’m saying to self 3rd times a charm - no more!! Have you looked at the cool neon PO’s in lime and blue? I have to confess I ordered the mono/blue arriving next week. I also see the cobalt CCH every now and then in the stalking thread, although of course blue isn’t fuschia! But it’s a gorgeous blue. glad to help, happy weekend finally!


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Of course!  For some reason (probably I’m in long weekend mode rather than work, tho still “working”  ) I had fun doing that photo shoot. Probably I reach for the CCH or the pocket organizer the most in my smaller LV pochette bags. They are thinner/flatter and make more room for other things. That said the MPA holds quite a lot anyway. My AirPod pros fit perfectly in the round coin case that frees up room in the main pochettes. My H wallet I showed for size/thickness, I only use that one in my H bags typically. And the victorine I typically use in a tote because it seems so thick now.
> 
> I’m such a fan of the CCH and PO now! I have 3 CCH, fuschia, denim and mono eclipse reverse and I’m saying to self 3rd times a charm - no more!! Have you looked at the cool neon PO’s in lime and blue? I have to confess I ordered the mono/blue arriving next week. I also see the cobalt CCH every now and then in the stalking thread, although of course blue isn’t fuschia! But it’s a gorgeous blue. glad to help, happy weekend finally!
> 
> View attachment 5126310
> View attachment 5126311


Thank you! 
I have not seen the new neon POs, but the blue/mono in your pic looks great! Also the blue CCH is gorgeous. I will look at them on the website. 
Happy long weekend to you too


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

DrTr said:


> Yay - the pink strap is gorgeous, and after much use for a year it doesn’t get dirty and still looks brand new!  Pink goes with everything I wear -as you say pink is a neutral  Enjoy!


I just got the call that the MPA with pink strap has become available so I bought it! It has been out of stock in Australia so I’m happy to be getting one. Can’t wait!


----------



## tripleR

Just bougt my mpa empreinte bicolour last month and got the khaki strap with a generous price, the SA showed me the khaki strap, n he said to try it on the mpa empreinte n i like it..i paid around 260 usd for the strap (without the coin purse)..its very cheap compare to the strap with the coin purse..i think the strap is returned item, thats why the price very cheap..


----------



## idlehen

tripleR said:


> Just bougt my mpa empreinte bicolour last month and got the khaki strap with a generous price, the SA showed me the khaki strap, n he said to try it on the mpa empreinte n i like it..i paid around 260 usd for the strap (without the coin purse)..its very cheap compare to the strap with the coin purse..i think the strap is returned item, thats why the price very cheap..


Maybe he sold you the strap as a replacement part which is why it's so cheap? Seems like a good price though.


----------



## pinkgirl713

DrTr said:


> Hi EveyB - your request caught my eye so I decided to grab 4 wallets I can use in my MPA in both pouches. I don’t have the Zoe but my Victorine is larger.  I showed it in the small pouch. I tried a CCH, pocket organizer, Victorine and an H small Bearn wallet.  My iPhone 12 pro Max fits in small and large pouch. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5126197
> View attachment 5126198
> View attachment 5126199
> View attachment 5126200


What is the left cardholder with zipper pouch called? I need this style for my new Multi Poch3tte accessories that’s on order. Love it!


----------



## DrTr

pinkgirl713 said:


> What is the left cardholder with zipper pouch called? I need this style for my new Multi Poch3tte accessories that’s on order. Love it!


It’s called the Coin Card Holder. It is a men’s piece, and comes in several colors. My fuschia one was part of a limited edition drop, but the mono eclipse, and cobalt blue pop up on the website some. I have a denim one and a mono eclipse reverse one - I love these little pieces.  Good luck finding one for your new MPA, it’s a great bag!


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> It’s called the Coin Card Holder. It is a men’s piece, and comes in several colors. My fuschia one was part of a limited edition drop, but the mono eclipse, and cobalt blue pop up on the website some. I have a denim one and a mono eclipse reverse one - I love these little pieces.  Good luck finding one for your new MPA, it’s a great bag!


I heard there’s a men’s rainbow collection coming and there should be a limited CCH also. Did you already hear anything from your SA about it? I’m still sorry I couldn’t get the fuchsia one and don’t want to be too late again


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> I heard there’s a men’s rainbow collection coming and there should be a limited CCH also. Did you already hear anything from your SA about it? I’m still sorry I couldn’t get the fuchsia one and don’t want to be too late again


Rainbow cch? That sounds amazing. Do you have any pics? This one will sell fast I would bet


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> Rainbow cch? That sounds amazing. Do you have any pics? This one will sell fast I would bet


No, unfortunately I don’t have any pics. But there was talk about it on the EU chatting thread some time ago. There will be men’s pieces in different colours of the rainbow, like a purple PO etc.


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> I heard there’s a men’s rainbow collection coming and there should be a limited CCH also. Did you already hear anything from your SA about it? I’m still sorry I couldn’t get the fuchsia one and don’t want to be too late again


I hope purple is part of it!!!  My favorite color of all time, followed closely by pink and bleu  the only men’s rainbow collection I’m aware of is truly a rainbow/sunset collection in canvas, but I haven’t seen a CCH in it. That would be fabulous! There is a pocket organizer though


----------



## DrTr

Men 2021 fall sunset and damier leather
					

Saw this today; looks really interesting! The men’s collection has been getting all the good stuff lately. The poster said it will be leather, not canvas.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




not sure this link will work, but the name of the thread is here too for the sunset/damier men’s drop this fall.it has been confirmed as canvas for the sunset pieces, can’t tell with the damier. HTH!


----------



## pinkgirl713

DrTr said:


> It’s called the Coin Card Holder. It is a men’s piece, and comes in several colors. My fuschia one was part of a limited edition drop, but the mono eclipse, and cobalt blue pop up on the website some. I have a denim one and a mono eclipse reverse one - I love these little pieces.  Good luck finding one for your new MPA, it’s a great bag!


Thank you. I ordered a zippy coin wallet in DE with rose interior and tried a similar size wallet in the MPA today in store and it fit great with my big iPhone pro max so I should be fine with the zippy wallet. If it comes and it’s too big, I’ll look into the Coin card holder. I just love the coin card holder style since I have that in YSL and love the size and functionality.


----------



## pinkgirl713

Question, where can I find where my MPA was made? I don’t see anything inside the Pochette that shows where it’s made.


----------



## DrTr

pinkgirl713 said:


> Thank you. I ordered a zippy coin wallet in DE with rose interior and tried a similar size wallet in the MPA today in store and it fit great with my big iPhone pro max so I should be fine with the zippy wallet. If it comes and it’s too big, I’ll look into the Coin card holder. I just love the coin card holder style since I have that in YSL and love the size and functionality.


Sounds lovely. My Victorine fits just fine so the size of your new one should be great. The CCH pieces are great though - very convenient to grab and go. Hope you love all your new things.


----------



## pinkgirl713

So far in love with my MPA and can’t wait to go out and use it. But I have nowhere to go right now lol. The keychain coin holder is supposed to come in the next few days. Just hope the Zippy also ships.


----------



## pinkgirl713

Is there any way to purchase the khaki strap without having to buy it with the coin pouch? Sorry if this has been asked before. When I searched I didn’t see anything about it.


----------



## idlehen

pinkgirl713 said:


> Question, where can I find where my MPA was made? I don’t see anything inside the Pochette that shows where it’s made.


Mine has a fabric tag on the bigger pouch that says Made in USA - it's sewn into the side. I assume for other countries it'll say Made in France/Spain/etc on the square leather tag that says Louis Vuitton Paris.


----------



## LittleStar88

pinkgirl713 said:


> Is there any way to purchase the khaki strap without having to buy it with the coin pouch? Sorry if this has been asked before. When I searched I didn’t see anything about it.



They usually pop up on Fashionphile. But at the FP price you may as well buy directly from LV, get the coin pouch, and then sell the coin pouch to offset the cost.


----------



## pinkgirl713

LittleStar88 said:


> They usually pop up on Fashionphile. But at the FP price you may as well buy directly from LV, get the coin pouch, and then sell the coin pouch to offset the cost.


Great idea! Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

More uses for your RCP: easily fits a handful of Werthers candy or 2 mini lipsticks and mini nail file (as seen below )


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> More uses for your RCP: easily fits a handful of Werthers candy or 2 mini lipsticks and mini nail file (as seen below )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174928
> View attachment 5174930
> View attachment 5174931


Thanks a lot for sharing. I’m beginning to think this piece may have more uses after all. Who knew it could fit this much .


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> More uses for your RCP: easily fits a handful of Werthers candy or 2 mini lipsticks and mini nail file (as seen below )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174928
> View attachment 5174930
> View attachment 5174931


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raaz

bigverne28 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing. I’m beginning to think this piece may have more uses after all. Who knew it could fit this much .


I use it as a small catch all as I always carry few safety pins, band aid, hair pins, hair bands and few headache pills. Who knows what you may need with the kids


----------



## jumbochu12

Hi everyone, my first post here. Thanks so much in advance. I just received the multi pochette in khaki MIA. I scored it online at LV store last week. The mini pochette isn't smooth at the sides. Is that normal?


----------



## bigverne28

jumbochu12 said:


> Hi everyone, my first post here. Thanks so much in advance. I just received the multi pochette in khaki MIA. I scored it online at LV store last week. The mini pochette isn't smooth at the sides. Is that normal?


Those wrinkles/dents will even out with use or once filled with contents. You could also stuff the pouch for a few days. That's what I did with mine. Looks fine now.


----------



## jumbochu12

bigverne28 said:


> Those wrinkles/dents will even out with use or once filled with contents. You could also stuff the pouch for a few days. That's what I did with mine. Looks fine now.
> 
> View attachment 5198245


That's assuring. Thanks!


----------



## EmmJay

Okay, this bag has officially earned its nickname of SCAM BAG. It was $1550 at launch circa 9/2019.


----------



## Raaz

EmmJay said:


> Okay, this bag has officially earned its nickname of SCAM BAG. It was $1550 at launch circa 9/2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210692
> View attachment 5210692


That seems to be the case. I got mine for £1200 …. £450 less than the current price. The pochette accessories is £750 or so now.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Holyyyyy D: sooo much of an increase. Is it even worth that much?


----------



## idlehen

EmmJay said:


> Okay, this bag has officially earned its nickname of SCAM BAG. It was $1550 at launch circa 9/2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210738


Crazy considering the leather version was released less than that at $2230 earlier this year. But that too has also gone up in price (to $2570, though I'm not sure if that is due to the last price increase). I'm glad I was able to get both earlier - leather one at release price and canvas after the first price increase for $1860. I'm not sure I'd pay the current price for it now!


----------



## Raaz

idlehen said:


> Crazy considering the leather version was released less than that at $2230 earlier this year. But that too has also gone up in price (to $2570, though I'm not sure if that is due to the last price increase). I'm glad I was able to get both earlier - leather one at release price and canvas after the first price increase for $1860. I'm not sure I'd pay the current price for it now!


True…everything is going up! I am glad I am happy with few mono pieces I have currently.


----------



## pinkgirl713

idlehen said:


> Crazy considering the leather version was released less than that at $2230 earlier this year. But that too has also gone up in price (to $2570, though I'm not sure if that is due to the last price increase). I'm glad I was able to get both earlier - leather one at release price and canvas after the first price increase for $1860. I'm not sure I'd pay the current price for it now!


I agree. I unfortunately purchased the monogram MPA a few months ago at $2,050 and so glad I bit the bullet and paid because it went up $310. I can’t believe how much of an increase especially since this bag was so much cheaper at release. I also purchased the black Empreinte MPA a month ago and debated returning it, so glad I decided to keep it now especially after seeing this price increase. I only wish I had ordered the beige empreinte MPA too. I love this bag


----------



## Raaz

pinkgirl713 said:


> I agree. I unfortunately purchased the monogram MPA a few months ago at $2,050 and so glad I bit the bullet and paid because it went up $310. I can’t believe how much of an increase especially since this bag was so much cheaper at release. I also purchased the black Empreinte MPA a month ago and debated returning it, so glad I decided to keep it now especially after seeing this price increase. I only wish I had ordered the beige empreinte MPA too. I love this bag


Wow…you truly love the bag. That is wonderful. Enjoy and cherish in good health.


----------



## luxfishin

Hello! My apologies if this has been asked before..
For those of you that has Multi Pochette Khaki strap and also the stand along Bandouliere in Khaki, is it the same color or is the Bandouliere Khaki a different green?


----------



## bbkctpf

Hey guys!! Finally got my black multi pochette. The leather is so nice and soft!  Quick question, I watched a video and it said the black one should fit more bc of the stretchy leather. Is this true for folks here?  The one I received is actually smaller and I think it’s bc the interior lining doesn’t touch the bottom of the bag where the leather ends. Is this also expected?
@pinkgirl713 i don’t think I can return this pretty leather one either!


----------



## idlehen

bbkctpf said:


> Hey guys!! Finally got my black multi pochette. The leather is so nice and soft!  Quick question, I watched a video and it said the black one should fit more bc of the stretchy leather. Is this true for folks here?  The one I received is actually smaller and I think it’s bc the interior lining doesn’t touch the bottom of the bag where the leather ends. Is this also expected?
> @pinkgirl713 i don’t think I can return this pretty leather one either!


My bag is like that too (the lining doesn't touch the bottom). I think it might be intentional - so that the weight of the items don't stretch out the bottom maybe? I have both versions and I don't think the leather fits more... it seems about the same to me. Sure you can try to stretch it but I don't really want to ruin the embossing so I wouldn't try to overstuff. The leather version is a little larger but not by that much to make a difference.


----------



## EmmJay

luxfishin said:


> Hello! My apologies if this has been asked before..
> For those of you that has Multi Pochette Khaki strap and also the stand along Bandouliere in Khaki, is it the same color or is the Bandouliere Khaki a different green?


The straps are the same color.


----------



## luxfishin

I just received my MPA and the vachetta tabs on the smaller one is noticeably darker than the bigger one.  Do you think the color will even out in month or so?


----------



## lvlover10

I know this is the multipochette thread but I am debating between keeping one of these bags. Does anyone have any opinions? I am not sure I like where the strap drop hits me since it is pretty sort on the multipochette for a crossbody.


----------



## EmmJay

lvlover10 said:


> I know this is the multipochette thread but I am debating between keeping one of these bags. Does anyone have any opinions? I am not sure I like where the strap drop hits me since it is pretty sort on the multipochette for a crossbody.


I would keep the multi pochette because there are numerous ways to wear it. I like variety but please choose whatever suits your style.


----------



## idlehen

lvlover10 said:


> I know this is the multipochette thread but I am debating between keeping one of these bags. Does anyone have any opinions? I am not sure I like where the strap drop hits me since it is pretty sort on the multipochette for a crossbody.


Personally I prefer the Metis in this combo. Though if the only issue is the strap drop on the MPA, then you can always get a longer crossbody strap for it.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

EmmJay said:


> Okay, this bag has officially earned its nickname of SCAM BAG. It was $1550 at launch circa 9/2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210738





lvlover10 said:


> I know this is the multipochette thread but I am debating between keeping one of these bags. Does anyone have any opinions? I am not sure I like where the strap drop hits me since it is pretty sort on the multipochette for a crossbody.



It would depend on what you carry. I love both bags, I'm biased, bc I have the pochette metis & love it. I've tired the MPA in different variations (empriente and canvas) in person but I don't love it for myself bc I carry more than what the MPA can hold on an eeryday basis. BUT it's totally up to you, both bags are gorgeous


----------



## Raaz

lvlover10 said:


> I know this is the multipochette thread but I am debating between keeping one of these bags. Does anyone have any opinions? I am not sure I like where the strap drop hits me since it is pretty sort on the multipochette for a crossbody.


I have both in canvas and I love them both but I get more use out of my MPA. IT IS JUST SO CONVENIENT. Goodluck deciding.


----------



## bbkctpf

luxfishin said:


> I just received my MPA and the vachetta tabs on the smaller one is noticeably darker than the bigger one.  Do you think the color will even out in month or so?
> 
> View attachment 5215837


I got mine on launch in 2019 and over time the smaller pochette has darken a lot more than the bigger one. And this is my most used bag. I sometimes wear it with just the larger pochette but it still hasn’t evened out.  I have to say it doesn’t bother me too much, this bag is just so great to use!


----------



## bbkctpf

lvlover10 said:


> I know this is the multipochette thread but I am debating between keeping one of these bags. Does anyone have any opinions? I am not sure I like where the strap drop hits me since it is pretty sort on the multipochette for a crossbody.


I also purchased these 2 bags before the price increase - blue pochette metis and black mpa. I ended up returning the pochette metis due to glazing but I found the bag a lot heavier than I expected after putting all my things inside. I’m not sure if I’ll add this bag to my collection later on, but for now it’s a no.

The MPA on the other hand, I use the monogram a lot so decided to get the leather one this time around. Not sure if I’ll keep it yet.  This bag is very versatile though. With the bicolour you have, you can easily go from day to evening. Use one or both pochettes. When I use larger bags, i just take the smaller pochette as my catch all. Lots of options!

Does anyone have the mono and also got the leather one and find yourself using both just as much?  I’m worried I would just reach for the mono and the black one would just sit there. I was also thinking I can give the mono one a break from time to time too. Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## lvlover10

bbkctpf said:


> I also purchased these 2 bags before the price increase - blue pochette metis and black mpa. I ended up returning the pochette metis due to glazing but I found the bag a lot heavier than I expected after putting all my things inside. I’m not sure if I’ll add this bag to my collection later on, but for now it’s a no.
> 
> The MPA on the other hand, I use the monogram a lot so decided to get the leather one this time around. Not sure if I’ll keep it yet.  This bag is very versatile though. With the bicolour you have, you can easily go from day to evening. Use one or both pochettes. When I use larger bags, i just take the smaller pochette as my catch all. Lots of options!
> 
> Does anyone have the mono and also got the leather one and find yourself using both just as much?  I’m worried I would just reach for the mono and the black one would just sit there. I was also thinking I can give the mono one a break from time to time too. Any thoughts are welcome!


I actually ended up returning the mpa in the bicolor because I just didn’t like where the strap hit me. Does your mono version hit as high on your hip? Surprisingly I kept both the black bicolor empreinte Métis and the canvas reverse Métis because I can just see myself using it a lot more. I couldn’t see myself using the mpa in black enough to justify the price. Also I have seen people have some issues with the tan rubbing off of the black already so that scared me with the pochettes constantly rubbing together if worn together. I actually exchanged it for the Felicie in bicolor because I have it in mono and love the style. I think that was sufficient in having a similar pochette style small bag to use but with a much better price point.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Khaki MPA in action for fall


----------



## lsquare

Does anyone use a bag organizer for the MPA? I have been using my pochettes separately recently and noticed the bottom sag a little for both and the bigger one looks very bumpy, making the bag look somewhat cheap. Wondering if an organizer would make a difference. Thanks!


----------



## lsquare

bigverne28 said:


> I also have Samorga organisers for my MPA because I found the canvas a little flimsy. These definitely give the bag more structure.
> 
> View attachment 4797494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797496


Hi! Does the organizer prevent sagging of both pochettes? Thank you!


----------



## bigverne28

lsquare said:


> Hi! Does the organizer prevent sagging of both pochettes? Thank you!


The canvas on the pochettes imo are quite thin and I don't like seeing the outline of my contents when full, so I opted for organisers which work. The organisers definitely give a firmer structure and help with sagging, but of course depends how much you load the pochettes.


----------



## bigverne28

Happy to share I finally I got my hands on the khaki/rose bandouliere to add to my blue strap.


----------



## lsquare

bigverne28 said:


> The canvas on the pochettes imo are quite thin and I don't like seeing the outline of my contents when full, so I opted for organisers which work. The organisers definitely give a firmer structure and help with sagging, but of course depends how much you load the pochettes.


I carry very little, usually just a car key fob, my phone and a card holder. I did notice the bags are designed with extra canvas on the bottom, which may make sense to use both together. Would you be so kind to post a pic of the bottom of the larger pochette by itself with the organizer? I am trying to decide whether to get the organizer or to sell the bag. Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bigverne28 said:


> Happy to share I finally I got my hands on the khaki/rose bandouliere to add to my blue strap.
> 
> View attachment 5228528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228531


Congrats BV! They’re both gorgeous


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

bigverne28 said:


> The canvas on the pochettes imo are quite thin and I don't like seeing the outline of my contents when full, so I opted for organisers which work. The organisers definitely give a firmer structure and help with sagging, but of course depends how much you load the pochettes.


I just got a mono MPA and I am amazed how much flimsier the canvas is over my By The Pool MPA. The BTP MPA is positively structured compared to the mono one I just got! I didn’t realize the mono canvas would be so different on this piece. I have my Green Tag inserts and some stuffing in her right now in the hope that some of the wrinkles go away. The most troublesome wrinkle is on the base of the larger pochette, right in the middle. I am not sure it will go away with stuffing, but maybe it will soften over time with use...fingers crossed!


----------



## bigverne28

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I just got a mono MPA and I am amazed how much flimsier the canvas is over my By The Pool MPA. The BTP MPA is positively structured compared to the mono one I just got! I didn’t realize the mono canvas would be so different on this piece. I have my Green Tag inserts and some stuffing in her right now in the hope that some of the wrinkles go away. The most troublesome wrinkle is on the base of the larger pochette, right in the middle. I am not sure it will go away with stuffing, but maybe it will soften over time with use...fingers crossed!


Both my pouches had wrinkles when I got it but with over stuffing it for a few days they all went.


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats BV! They’re both gorgeous


Thanks hun . These straps are so useful on other bags too!


----------



## bigverne28

lsquare said:


> I carry very little, usually just a car key fob, my phone and a card holder. I did notice the bags are designed with extra canvas on the bottom, which may make sense to use both together. Would you be so kind to post a pic of the bottom of the larger pochette by itself with the organizer? I am trying to decide whether to get the organizer or to sell the bag. Thank you!


There is bottom sag on both pochettes, but I'm guessing LV designed it with curvature.


----------



## lsquare

bigverne28 said:


> There is bottom sag on both pochettes, but I'm guessing LV designed it with curvature.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228876


Thanks for the pictures! I agree that it is probably by design so that they can curve to your body better. It is only noticeable when using them separately. I will try the organizer.


----------



## bigverne28

lsquare said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I agree that it is probably by design so that they can curve to your body better. It is only noticeable when using them separately. I will try the organizer.


I've checked a few on YT and they all have a slight curve. An organiser will definitely add structure if that's what you're after.


----------



## lsquare

bigverne28 said:


> I've checked a few on YT and they all have a slight curve. An organiser will definitely add structure if that's what you're after.


I’ve been researching on YT too. Never owned a pochette before and I didn’t realize how different those are compared to these. Also trying to use mine separately for work and look less casual without the strap.


----------



## bigverne28

lsquare said:


> I’ve been researching on YT too. Never owned a pochette before and I didn’t realize how different those are compared to these. Also trying to use mine separately for work and look less casual without the strap.


The regular pochettes (PA and MP) are smaller than the MPA pochettes. The guitar straps definitely give a more casual sporty look, so I sometimes pair with a mono strap or my reverse metis strap. A plain leather could also work.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

bigverne28 said:


> Both my pouches had wrinkles when I got it but with over stuffing it for a few days they all went.


Thank you - it is good to hear a first hand experience that stuffing and patience actually works to get creases out of canvas!


----------



## lsquare

bigverne28 said:


> The regular pochettes (PA and MP) are smaller than the MPA pochettes. The guitar straps definitely give a more casual sporty look, so I sometimes pair with a mono strap or my reverse metis strap. A plain leather could also work.


Definitely. I happen to have a DE strap from another bag that works.


----------



## bigverne28

lsquare said:


> Definitely. I happen to have a DE strap from another bag that works.


Perfect!


----------



## Starburst 413

Recently got the MPA khaki and I love it! I thought I checked it thoroughly in the store but now a couple days later I’m noticing the vachetta tab on the smaller pochette is slightly off center. Normally I’m not too picky but it’s kinda bugging me. But I can’t usually get over little things (my PSM front pocket is also ever so crooked). The bag is perfect otherwise and MIF which I love. Do you think a slight off center on that tab is really noticeable? Just need a reality check here


----------



## Starburst 413

Starburst 413 said:


> Recently got the MPA khaki and I love it! I thought I checked it thoroughly in the store but now a couple days later I’m noticing the vachetta tab on the smaller pochette is slightly off center. Normally I’m not too picky but it’s kinda bugging me. But I can’t usually get over little things (my PSM front pocket is also ever so crooked). The bag is perfect otherwise and MIF which I love. Do you think a slight off center on that tab is really noticeable? Just need a reality check here


Sorry I CAN usually get over the little things  i can’t edit my post for some reason


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Starburst 413 said:


> Recently got the MPA khaki and I love it! I thought I checked it thoroughly in the store but now a couple days later I’m noticing the vachetta tab on the smaller pochette is slightly off center. Normally I’m not too picky but it’s kinda bugging me. But I can’t usually get over little things (my PSM front pocket is also ever so crooked). The bag is perfect otherwise and MIF which I love. Do you think a slight off center on that tab is really noticeable? Just need a reality check here


I can barely notice it. I would keep but it is your decision..


----------



## lsquare

Starburst 413 said:


> Recently got the MPA khaki and I love it! I thought I checked it thoroughly in the store but now a couple days later I’m noticing the vachetta tab on the smaller pochette is slightly off center. Normally I’m not too picky but it’s kinda bugging me. But I can’t usually get over little things (my PSM front pocket is also ever so crooked). The bag is perfect otherwise and MIF which I love. Do you think a slight off center on that tab is really noticeable? Just need a reality check here


Not noticeable at all…


----------



## JoesGirl

I don’t notice it at all either and would keep, especially since it’s MIF.

I was able to snag the MPA in pink and the mono Bumbag on the same night! 11/2 I can not believe the number of times I grab the MPA over all my other bags.  It’s easy, versatile and dresses up or down.  I will say I haven’t used the pink strap once.  I purchased the black one last month to wear with ,
my Montsouris BB.  I find I grab the MPA over the Montsouris BB, it’s easier to get into.  

Thinking about selling the pink strap along with the largest pouch from my Kirigami set. Those are the two I use the least.  

All this to say I would not think of all my bags, the MPA would be the most used.  Cost per wear is definitely going to be the best on this bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Trio on the first of December  Happy holiday season!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## MeBagaholic

EmmJay said:


> I downloaded the NFC Tools App and I was able to scan my item that has an NFC chip. I scanned it twice. The last eight alpha numeric characters of the serial number was the same on both scans. The tag type is also unique. The serial number is 16 alpha numeric characters. I’m unsure as to what any of the information means. However, it was reassuring that I was able to scan it. The app allows you to save the scan but because the scan is not unique, I didn’t save it.
> Another interesting thing, the smaller pochette from the multi did not scan. My CA said the chip is in the larger Pochette. I think this is very interesting considering some people tend to sell some of their items that are bundled like the multi Pochette. I hope this new technology ends the replica market and curb reseller habits (those who buy for the purpose of reselling only).


Can you please tell how to download that nfc tool app on apple store?i cant find it
Thankyou


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Got myself this little cutie


----------



## josxephine

hi guys, i just bought this multi pochette from a first hand reseller. i didn’t notice this at first but there’s a minor imperfection with the Louis Vuitton stamp. will this bother you guys? i’m a very observant person. i convinced myself that it’s normal to have this imperfection since the bag was handcrafted. am i over scrutinizing this bag? is this normal?


----------



## Starburst 413

josxephine said:


> hi guys, i just bought this multi pochette from a first hand reseller. i didn’t notice this at first but there’s a minor imperfection with the Louis Vuitton stamp. will this bother you guys? i’m a very observant person. i convinced myself that it’s normal to have this imperfection since the bag was handcrafted. am i over scrutinizing this bag? is this normal?


Wouldn’t bother me


----------



## DrTr

josxephine said:


> hi guys, i just bought this multi pochette from a first hand reseller. i didn’t notice this at first but there’s a minor imperfection with the Louis Vuitton stamp. will this bother you guys? i’m a very observant person. i convinced myself that it’s normal to have this imperfection since the bag was handcrafted. am i over scrutinizing this bag? is this normal?


Didn’t notice - it sure doesn’t seem it would be visible from even a foot away. Hope it doesn’t bug you too much but as it isn’t a central feature of the bag (to me) I wouldn’t give it a thought.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Hi All, Can some one please let me know the wear and tear on the straps especially the pink one. Those who are using Pink strap from long time, is the strap gets dirty easily.


----------



## DrTr

Vanlovpurse said:


> Hi All, Can some one please let me know the wear and tear on the straps especially the pink one. Those who are using Pink strap from long time, is the strap gets dirty easily.


No, it doesn’t get dirty easily. I‘ve worn my MPA pink strap with the MPA and other bags and it still looks brand new over a year later. I would guess there is something inherent to the canvas or thread that helps it not attract dirt. It’s really a beautiful strap and I’m pleased at how well it has held up. HTH!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

DrTr said:


> No, it doesn’t get dirty easily. I‘ve worn my MPA pink strap with the MPA and other bags and it still looks brand new over a year later. I would guess there is something inherent to the canvas or thread that helps it not attract dirt. It’s really a beautiful strap and I’m pleased at how well it has held up. HTH!


Thanks


----------



## idlehen

josxephine said:


> hi guys, i just bought this multi pochette from a first hand reseller. i didn’t notice this at first but there’s a minor imperfection with the Louis Vuitton stamp. will this bother you guys? i’m a very observant person. i convinced myself that it’s normal to have this imperfection since the bag was handcrafted. am i over scrutinizing this bag? is this normal?


That wouldn't bother me, and tbh I run into that corner of that tab with my hand or keys all the time with using mine lol.


----------



## Starburst 413

Ok im in ❤️ I already have the mono MPA and really like it. Saw the empreinte in store later and loved it even more but just felt kinda silly about  having 2 of the same bags. Fast forward to earlier this week where the impending PI pushed me to make a decision! So glad I did! I even like the strap length for the cross body. I thought it would be too short but it looks super cute when the bag is in front at an angle


----------



## cinnabom

Starburst 413 said:


> Ok im in ❤ I already have the mono MPA and really like it. Saw the empreinte in store later and loved it even more but just felt kinda silly about  having 2 of the same bags. Fast forward to earlier this week where the impending PI pushed me to make a decision! So glad I did! I even like the strap length for the cross body. I thought it would be too short but it looks super cute when the bag is in front at an angle


Haha I also have the mono canvas MPA, and got the empreinte last spring/summer. I fell in love at first sight with the creme. I love having both as I think the canvas is more casual whereas the empreinte is elegant.


----------



## lvlover10

Wish they did a reverse monogram mpa it would be so cute!


----------



## Lvly_Andie

I just returned my monogram MPA. Bit of an anticlimax as I waited two years for it. The canvas was so thin with a flimsy fabric backing. I was explained it was so that it would sit more flush against the body but really it doesn't hold shape when you add your daily essentials. The zip was incredibly stiff and would pull on the canvas joint. Also what was disappointing is being told that originally you could attach the gold chain on the larger pochette, and the latest model doesn't allow for that. 

Too many issues and justifications for an almost $AUD 4000 bag! 

My friend however has the black epi leather MPA, the quality was the complete opposite, buttery smooth zip, structure and well lined bag... I will consider this bag now


----------



## DrTr

Lvly_Andie said:


> I just returned my monogram MPA. Bit of an anticlimax as I waited two years for it. The canvas was so thin with a flimsy fabric backing. I was explained it was so that it would sit more flush against the body but really it doesn't hold shape when you add your daily essentials. The zip was incredibly stiff and would pull on the canvas joint. Also what was disappointing is being told that originally you could attach the gold chain on the larger pochette, and the latest model doesn't allow for that.
> 
> Too many issues and justifications for an almost $AUD 4000 bag!
> 
> My friend however has the black epi leather MPA, the quality was the complete opposite, buttery smooth zip, structure and well lined bag... I will consider this bag now


Sorry it was such a disappointment. Hope you find an epi one you love.


----------



## annilynedr

Has anyone purchase a MPA recently that doesn’t have a made in stamp or a serial/date code?  I recently purchased one from their location in The Venetian Canal Shops in Vegas and I’m only noticing I can’t find a serial code or a made in tag anywhere.


----------



## grace-lee

DrTr said:


> No, it doesn’t get dirty easily. I‘ve worn my MPA pink strap with the MPA and other bags and it still looks brand new over a year later. I would guess there is something inherent to the canvas or thread that helps it not attract dirt. It’s really a beautiful strap and I’m pleased at how well it has held up. HTH!


Mine as well. Bought for two years and wear them all the time. The pink strap looks still like new. I wore them to travel in hot climate, which i'm sure i was sweating but nothing on the strap. Super happy with them!


----------



## bigverne28

annilynedr said:


> Has anyone purchase a MPA recently that doesn’t have a made in stamp or a serial/date code?  I recently purchased one from their location in The Venetian Canal Shops in Vegas and I’m only noticing I can’t find a serial code or a made in tag anywhere.


If it just has "Louis Vuitton Paris" then it is most likely made in the USA. The made in USA products typically have a white card like this inside the item. However, products made in Europe (MIF, MII, MIS), are still stamped inside items.

Since March 2021 LV items are now microchipped so no more date codes. An LV store can scan the chip and tell you all the info on the bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Haven’t used my MPA in ages but it got to go shopping today  I forgot how much I love it!


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Oooooo love the chain! Where did you get it?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

ChampagneandChakras said:


> Oooooo love the chain! Where did you get it?


It’s from Amazon! You can search ‘chunky gold bag chain’


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LVs and MPA on my recent trip


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s from Amazon! You can search ‘chunky gold bag chain’


Thanks!


----------



## kprice1019

Anyone use their mpa inside a neverfull gm? Neverfull gm for mommy bag and your essentials in mpa so if you just need to run in somewhere you grab the mpa and go?


----------



## Starburst 413

kprice1019 said:


> Anyone use their mpa inside a neverfull gm? Neverfull gm for mommy bag and your essentials in mpa so if you just need to run in somewhere you grab the mpa and go?


This is a great idea! I do this sometimes when traveling


----------



## storybox

Hi does anyone have any review on the MPA Arizona bicolor? I can’t find any reviews on YT. Mainly just the plain black or black and cream.

I want to know what the wear and tear has been like and any issuers with Color chipping? Thank you


----------



## CCaddicted

Hey Ladies, what do you think about these Dots? Is it normal or should i exchange it?


----------



## pat222

I think it's incredibly tacky that the title of this thread is 'scam bag'.   It's a beautiful bag, and yes the price has dramatically increased, but to each their own.  I happen to love mine.  I just find the title very disrespectful.


----------



## idlehen

pat222 said:


> I think it's incredibly tacky that the title of this thread is 'scam bag'.   It's a beautiful bag, and yes the price has dramatically increased, but to each their own.  I happen to love mine.  I just find the title very disrespectful.


I think the title reflects how people felt about the bag when it first came out, not about the price increases. When it was released, the cost of the mini pochette, pochette accessoires, and round coin purse combined was cheaper than the MPA, so a lot of people felt it was kind of a scam on LV's part to throw those 3 SGLs together, add a strap, call it a new bag and mark up the cost. Though now, the mini pochette and pochette accessoires have gone up so much in price that I suppose the MPA isn't really seen as scam anymore.


----------



## pat222

I do get that.  I just think the post title should be modified.  It's a beautiful bag and I feel it deserves a little more respect lol


----------



## CCaddicted

Hi, so I ordered the MPA in both Colours to choose. Now that I‘ve seen both, I‘m keeping the Rosé MPA. Now my Question to the Ladys with both Straps, is it normal, that the Rosé Strap is stiffer than the Khaki Strap? The Khaki Strap feels so soft and flexible. Or do the Straps soften over time?


----------

